# Sticky  Add Your Latest Russian & USSR Editions



## martinzx

Hi Comrades

Please feel free to add your latest USSR additions

Here the latest of mine covering three decades, 1960's, 70s, 80,s

Kirovskie 1960's Raketa 1970's Vostok 1980's



Please add to this post I am fascinated by the watches we collect & would love to see your latest additions :thumbup:

Thanks n Regards

Martin


----------



## dapper

My latest is this 40mm aluminium cased Ural from the early 60s made at the Chelyabinsk Watch Factory.

It's not actually arrived yet, these are the seller's pics.....





































Cheers


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I already posted my latest arrival, it's this one:










Latest acquisition was today at 6AM with many, many Bushmills in my head but it went ok for a change  : Wasn't a bargain but it came close to that...










I still hadn't this dial nor a Ministry case, so... I was hesitating about getting these with white or green numbers but figured the white digits clash less with the golden markers... It's an incoming, will see how that turns out...


----------



## martinzx

dapper said:


> My latest is this 40mm aluminium cased Ural from the early 60s made at the Chelyabinsk Watch Factory.
> 
> It's not actually arrived yet, these are the seller's pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheersÂ Â


What a great watch, I have only seen a few of these & never with that gray/green dial, nice watch & a great find Â Â


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> Well, I already posted my latest arrival, it's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest acquisition was today at 6AM with many, many Bushmills in my head but it went ok for a changeÂ Â  : Wasn't a bargain but it came close to that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still hadn't this dial nor a Ministry case, so... I was hesitating about getting these with white or green numbers but figured the white digits clash less with the golden markers... It's an incoming, will see how that turns out...


I would like to see more pics changes the look completely with a bracelet :thumbup: Â


----------



## martinzx

martinzx said:


> Hi Comrades
> 
> Please feel free to add your latest USSR additions
> 
> Here the latest of mine covering three decades, 1960's, 70s, 80,s
> 
> Kirovskie 1960's Raketa 1970's Vostok 1980's
> 
> [IMG alt="img00314201009171719.th.j...img268/8890/img00314201009171719.th.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Please add to this post I am fascinated by the watches we collect & would love to see your latest additionsÂ Â :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks n Regards
> 
> Martin


here are some individual pics,Â Kirovskie 1960's

[IMG alt="18994893.jpg"]http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1847/18994893.jpg[/IMG]

Raketa 1970's

[IMG alt="38500335.jpg"]http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/3273/38500335.jpg[/IMG]

Vostok 1980's

[IMG alt="60798454.jpg"]http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/7986/60798454.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> I would like to see more pics changes the look completely with a bracelet :thumbup: Â


Well, the one I got isn't the one in the pic, actually mine is coming on a black nylon strap. :thumbup:

But I agree with you completely, a bracelet changes the look on the watch, particularly the shape of the case because of fixed end pieces (only my opinion). That's part of the reason I don't favour them much, especially on cushions cases like these ones are...


----------



## Russ Cook

Some great Russian watches on show again.

My latest and last for some time,Rare early cyrillic dial, strela from 1963.



Regards,

Russ


----------



## Kutusov

Russ Cook said:


> Some great Russian watches on show again.
> 
> My latest and last for some time,Rare early cyrillic dial, strela from 1963.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ


 :notworthy: :notworthy:

The Strelas are all beautiful watches, no matter the edition...


----------



## martinzx

Russ Cook said:


> Some great Russian watches on show again.
> 
> My latest and last for some time,Rare early cyrillic dial, strela from 1963.
> 
> [IMG alt="5c2qvpqr.jpg"]http://www.theimageboard.com/uploads/5c2qvpqr.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ


Russ,

mate what can i say, I seen it on your blog & I was hoping you would post it here, stunning watch & the year I was born.....lol .....class watch....Â Â :thumbup:Â Â !!


----------



## Draygo

Russ Cook said:


> Some great Russian watches on show again.
> 
> My latest and last for some time,Rare early cyrillic dial, strela from 1963.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ


Absolutely lovely, Russ.


----------



## Draygo

My most recent and therefore current favourite is this octagonal case black bezel 'antimagnetic' Amphibia. I'm particularly keen on the dial with triangular markers - don't see these that often. The dial's not in great nick, though ...and the antimag shield's missing! So, far from perfect, but nevertheless, I really like this combination.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> My most recent and therefore current favourite is this octagonal case black bezel 'antimagnetic' Amphibia. I'm particularly keen on the dial with triangular markers - don't see these that often. The dial's not in great nick, though ...and the antimag shield's missing! So, far from perfect, but nevertheless, I really like this combination.


It's great, makes me think of old Omega models, maybe I'm thinking along the line of the Railmasters mixed with Seamasters...

What's the antimagnetic shield? That cover between the movement and the case-back?


----------



## dapper

martinzx said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> My latest is this 40mm aluminium cased Ural from the early 60s made at the Chelyabinsk Watch Factory.
> 
> It's not actually arrived yet, these are the seller's pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CheersÂ Â
> 
> 
> 
> What a great watch, I have only seen a few of these & never with that gray/green dial, nice watch & a great find Â Â
Click to expand...

Cheers Matinzx  I was wondering about the colour of the dial. The seller described it as black but, as you say, it does appear gray/green in the pics. I suppose it may be the lighting or fading over time - soon see anyway


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> What's the antimagnetic shield? That cover between the movement and the case-back?


Exactly - a loose disk - with a lip that makes it kind of like a small dish with vertical walls of about 2mm. Easy to find. Or avoid big magnets


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Exactly - a loose disk - with a lip that makes it kind of like a small dish with vertical walls of about 2mm. Easy to find. Or avoid big magnets


Yeah, I've seen those... never thought about what they might be, guessed it was some kind of regular cover... :bag:


----------



## Russ Cook

Thanks to everyone for the very kind comments.Martin, i am still looking for my birthyear watch [1960],i think i shall be waiting for a while yet.

Regards,

Russ,


----------



## mach 0.0013137

It`s been sometime since I added to my Russian collection but I`m hoping (finances allowing) in the not too distant future to obtain a recently serviced white dialed Sekonda 3017 which is obviously far to small for it`s present owner :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> I would like to see more pics changes the look completely with a bracelet :thumbup: Â












More (bad) photos in here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=58871&st=0


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to see more pics changes the look completely with a braceletÂ Â :thumbup: Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More (bad) photos in here:
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...opic=58871&st=0
Click to expand...

I really like it, it looks even better on the wristÂ Â Â :thumbup:


----------



## Vaurien

Wanderful Strela, Russ Cook! :man_in_love:

My last arrived russian watch, but not the last :hypocrite:










On the wrist:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> My last arrived russian watch, but not the last :hypocrite:


Very cool!!! Me wants one!!! :man_in_love:


----------



## sam.

Got this one about 12 weeks ago,Sekonda 18J very accurate.


----------



## Kutusov

Amphibia MkII


----------



## Russ Cook

Vaurien said:


> Wanderful Strela, Russ Cook! :man_in_love:
> 
> My last arrived russian watch, but not the last :hypocrite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the wrist:


Thank you Vaurien.

You also have a great collection.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## sam.

I forgot about this one,i picked it up about 3-4 weeks ago,

29J auto Sekonda.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It`s been sometime since I added to my Russian collection but I`m hoping (finances allowing) in the not too distant future to obtain a recently serviced white dialed Sekonda 3017 which is obviously far to small for it`s present owner :wink2:


I knew he`d see sense 

*Sekonda, Poljot cal. 3017 19 Jewels circa mid 1960s*


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I knew he`d see sense
> 
> *Sekonda, Poljot cal. 3017 19 Jewels circa mid 1960s*


I've seen that on the Saturday thread... Mach, I'm officially jealous of you and your whole collection... from the Burans to those Strelas, the Okean and Albatross Radio Room... :dummyspit:


----------



## Russ Cook

sam. said:


> I forgot about this one,i picked it up about 3-4 weeks ago,
> 
> 29J auto Sekonda.


Very nice,the Russian automatics[cal;2415],are some of my favourites.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It`s been sometime since I added to my Russian collection but I`m hoping (finances allowing) in the not too distant future to obtain a recently serviced white dialed Sekonda 3017 which is obviously far to small for it`s present owner :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he`d see sense
> 
> *Sekonda, Poljot cal. 3017 19 Jewels circa mid 1960s*
Click to expand...

Congratulations mach,Beautiful watch.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It`s been sometime since I added to my Russian collection but I`m hoping (finances allowing) in the not too distant future to obtain a recently serviced white dialed Sekonda 3017 which is obviously far to small for it`s present ownerÂ Â :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he`dÂ Â see sense
> 
> *Sekonda, Poljot cal. 3017 19 Jewels circa mid 1960s*
Click to expand...

Stunning I love it mach!!!Â :man_in_love:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Thanks guys, I am rather pleased with it 

The only worrying thing is I`m begining to get the urge to find an old Strela to go with the Sekondas  :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Thanks guys, I am rather pleased with it
> 
> The only worrying thing is I`m begining to get the urge to find an old Strela to go with the Sekondas  :lol:


No, that's a bad idea... you should replace one of the Sekondas for a Strela and sell the Sekonda to me... especially the black one... :angel_not:


----------



## sam.

Russ Cook said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about this one,i picked it up about 3-4 weeks ago,
> 
> 29J auto Sekonda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice,the Russian automatics[cal;2415],are some of my favourites.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.
Click to expand...

Thankyou very much Russ,it needed a clean and polish but it came up well.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys, I am rather pleased with it
> 
> The only worrying thing is I`m begining to get the urge to find an old Strela to go with the Sekondas  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's a bad idea... you should replace one of the Sekondas for a Strela and sell the Sekonda to me... especially the black one... :angel_not:
Click to expand...

Remember what I said about the Okeah?


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Remember what I said about the Okeah?


"Oh yes certainly Kutusov, here's my PP address!" wasn't it? :sweatdrop:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember what I said about the Okeah?
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh yes certainly Kutusov, here's my PP address!" wasn't it? :sweatdrop:
Click to expand...

Keep taking the medicine :doctor: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Keep taking the medicine :doctor: :lol:


Oh that!! I knew I was forgetting something...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep taking the medicine :doctor: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that!! I knew I was forgetting something...
Click to expand...

Well since letting my registration lapse in August I`m no longer allowed to administer medication so your on your own


----------



## KevG

This Zaria needs a little TLC










And a ZIM with loads of WABI










Kev


----------



## dapper

dapper said:


> My latest is this 40mm aluminium cased Ural from the early 60s made at the Chelyabinsk Watch Factory.
> 
> Cheers


My own pics now.....




























Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nice one Alan, I love mine...










BTW how did you come by the early `60s date for it?

The only reference I`ve come across at www.USSRwatches.info lists it as being circa "1951-50's"


----------



## citizenhell

This is the last one that I got.










Can't compete with you guys yet as I've only just started collecting, but it's great to see such nice watches to aspire to.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> This is the last one that I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't compete with you guys yet as I've only just started collecting, but it's great to see such nice watches to aspire to.


Like that!!... and I see you have one of those leather straps with CCCP on them... did it came already with the watch?


----------



## dapper

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice one Alan, I love mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how did you come by the early `60s date for it?
> 
> The only reference I`ve come across at www.USSRwatches.info lists it as being circa "1951-50's"


Cheers Mac, looks good with the light coloured dial.

I just thought 'early 60s' was close enough :wink2: The Russian watchseller who I bought it from reckons production was 1957-1964. He also gave me a great link to a 1960 Soviet watch catalogue - they appear on pages 156 - 158. http://german242.com/books/ussr_catalogue_1960.pdf


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last one that I got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't compete with you guys yet as I've only just started collecting, but it's great to see such nice watches to aspire to.
> 
> 
> 
> Like that!!... and I see you have one of those leather straps with CCCP on them... did it came already with the watch?
Click to expand...

Yes, it came with the strap as well as a leather glasses style wallet also stamped with Mig29 & CCCP logo's. Strap not original to watch as it has a gold buckle rather than chrome to match the watch. Seen a few similar ones around, but none of the others have had the exposed date dial, so either it's quite unusual or I've ended up with a franken. Not particularly bothered as I love its style.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

dapper said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Alan, I love mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how did you come by the early `60s date for it?
> 
> The only reference I`ve come across at www.USSRwatches.info lists it as being circa "1951-50's"
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Mac, looks good with the light coloured dial.
> 
> I just thought 'early 60s' was close enough :wink2: The Russian watchseller who I bought it from reckons production was 1957-1964. He also gave me a great link to a 1960 Soviet watch catalogue - they appear on pages 156 - 158. http://german242.com/books/ussr_catalogue_1960.pdf
Click to expand...

A very interesting link Alan, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Raketa Perpetual Calendar Blue Dialed[IMG alt="img00501201009301911.jpg"....us/img691/616/img00501201009301911.jpg[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Raketa Perpetual Calendar Blue Dialed[IMG alt="img00501201009301911.jpg"....us/img691/616/img00501201009301911.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


So nice, isn't it?! And very big for it's time and country of origin!


----------



## Vaurien

A new (used) one arrived today :to_become_senile:


----------



## ollyhock

just waiting for mine to turn up its a wyler code-R SPETSNAZ ceramic titanium carbon fiber

limited edition of only 50 ill post pics when it arives


----------



## citizenhell

Vaurien said:


> A new (used) one arrived today :to_become_senile:


 :man_in_love: LIKE THAT!! Interesting numerals mix.


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> A new (used) one arrived todayÂ Â :to_become_senile:


Love it, really like calendar at 6pm Â Â :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx

ollyhock said:


> just waiting for mine to turn up its a wyler code-R SPETSNAZ ceramic titanium carbon fiber
> 
> limited edition of only 50 ill post pics when it arives


Would love to see it, but i think your are in the wrong sectionÂ


----------



## citizenhell

martinzx said:


> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting for mine to turn up its a wyler code-R SPETSNAZ ceramic titanium carbon fiber
> 
> limited edition of only 50 ill post pics when it arives
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see it, but i think your are in the wrong sectionÂ
Click to expand...

Would love to own it but I'm in the wrong income bracket


----------



## martinzx

Â A wrist shot Raketa Perpetual calendar

[IMG alt="img00518201010011725mod.j...img685/9929/img00518201010011725mod.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tcj

martinzx said:


> A wrist shot Raketa Perpetual calendar
> 
> [IMG alt="img00518201010011725mod.j...img685/9929/img00518201010011725mod.jpg[/IMG]


Thats one that i do like a bundle.Hi and thanks for the very useful information you guys answering my post.do appretiate. cheers terry


----------



## chris l

dapper said:


> My latest is this 40mm aluminium cased Ural from the early 60s made at the Chelyabinsk Watch Factory.
> 
> It's not actually arrived yet, these are the seller's pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I ilke that very much; I had a similar white dialled version, but that's much nicer.

Aluminium case, right?


----------



## Kutusov

This arrived today... :bag:










I think it would have worked a lot better if the dial was all yellow or red. That white ring is a bit lame. I always liked this kind of propaganda paintings but I'm not seeing myself wearing this one much. That's what happens when you combine Bushmills, lack of sleep and ebay


----------



## martinzx

Hi Kutusov

It may not be one i would chose, but another one for the collection neverthelessÂ :to_become_senile:


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Hi Kutusov
> 
> It may not be one i would chose, but another one for the collection neverthelessÂ :to_become_senile:


I made a point of wearing it all day today just to see what people would have to say about it... You know what? No one gives a flying **** about what watch I'm wearing or not


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kutusov
> 
> It may not be one i would chose, but another one for the collection neverthelessÂ Â Â :to_become_senile:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a point of wearing it all day today just to see what people would have to say about it... You know what? No one gives a flying **** about what watch I'm wearing or notÂ Â Â Â
Click to expand...

I have said before wristwatches are a little like neckties its our personal taste, if you like that is all that matters, wear it in good health my friendÂ :thumbup:


----------



## tcj

Here we go again.must stop one of these days.latest thanks to paul.very pleased with it and wears better on leather.




























only got it two hours ago.


----------



## martinzx

Hey it looks great, also noticed you snapped it up sharpish ! :thumbsup:

Well done

BR

Martin


----------



## tcj

martinzx said:


> Hey it looks great, also noticed you snapped it up sharpish !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done
> 
> BR
> 
> Martin


hi Martin.yes as i told you earlier wanted a couple of russians for my collection.got to slow down a bit now though.710 keeps getting to the post man before me.i would just like one of those that Kutusov was flashing in raketa paketa post.keeping my eye out.cheers terry


----------



## Kutusov

tcj said:


> i would just like one of those that Kutusov was flashing in raketa paketa post.keeping my eye out.cheers terry


A perpetual calender? They aren't particularly hard to get in the bay, in fact I think there were 3 or 4 for sale a few days ago. You might have to be a bit patient if you want one in very good/mint condition though, some of them are in pretty bad shape...

Lush also made a similar model with a quartz movement. They are bit more expensive though... good hunting!


----------



## tcj

Kutusov said:


> tcj said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would just like one of those that Kutusov was flashing in raketa paketa post.keeping my eye out.cheers terry
> 
> 
> 
> A perpetual calender? They aren't particularly hard to get in the bay, in fact I think there were 3 or 4 for sale a few days ago. You might have to be a bit patient if you want one in very good/mint condition though, some of them are in pretty bad shape...
> 
> Lush also made a similar model with a quartz movement. They are bit more expensive though... good hunting!
Click to expand...

thanks,i`ll keep looking and i know once i set my sights on something it won`t be long.cheers


----------



## Kutusov

This one is here thanks to Julian Latham... a pleasure to do business with you!! :thumbup:

Poljot Strela reissued 3133. It's not the new and bigger reissued Sturmanskie which honestly I don't like so much. This one is an early 2000's and it's closer to the original one in size and proportions. What is also great about this white one is that you get the best of both worlds: it's a dial like the black Sekonda with paddle hands and no numbers but it's also a white dial like many of the cosmonaut and initial Strelas.

So enough talk and time for a couple of pics (night-shots which is my handicap... although I think they turned out OK this time)


----------



## citizenhell

:crybaby: Now that's just showing off!!!!!

Great buy mate :thumbsup: I keep spotting them on the 'bay at twice the price you paid & yours looks really tidy.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> :crybaby: Now that's just showing off!!!!!
> 
> Great buy mate :thumbsup: I keep spotting them on the 'bay at twice the price you paid & yours looks really tidy.


Thx!!Now I need one black Sekonda... Mach, if you're reading this...

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

...yeah yeah, I know... I'll go take my pills!


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> This one is here thanks to Julian Latham... a pleasure to do business with you!!Â Â :thumbup:Â Â
> 
> Poljot Strela reissued 3133. It's not the new and bigger reissued Sturmanskie which honestly I don't like so much. This one is an early 2000's and it's closer to the original one in size and proportions. What is also great about this white one is that you get the best of both worlds: it's a dial like the black Sekonda with paddle hands and no numbers but it's also a white dial like many of the cosmonaut and initial Strelas.
> 
> So enough talk and time for a couple of pics (night-shots which is my handicap... although I think they turned out OK this time)


Well done, its stunning, & I love itÂ Â Â :man_in_love: & maybe I am out off order here, but if you ever sell it please give me 1st refusalÂ :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> :crybaby: Now that's just showing off!!!!!
> 
> Great buy mate :thumbsup: I keep spotting them on the 'bay at twice the price you paid & yours looks really tidy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx!!Now I need one black Sekonda... Mach, if you're reading this...
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> ...yeah yeah, I know... I'll go take my pills!
Click to expand...

You know it`s for the best :doctor: :lol:

Loving your white Strela BTW :wub:


----------



## Vaurien

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> :crybaby: Now that's just showing off!!!!!
> 
> Great buy mate :thumbsup: I keep spotting them on the 'bay at twice the price you paid & yours looks really tidy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thx!!Now I need one black Sekonda... Mach, if you're reading this...
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> .
> 
> ...yeah yeah, I know... I'll go take my pills!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know it`s for the best :doctor: :lol:
> 
> Loving your white Strela BTW :wub:
Click to expand...

yes, a lovable white Strela not so big to throw you down, not so modern to appear unsuitable to russian watchmaking :man_in_love:

And since everybody must improve oneself, always, you should really try to catch that black Sekonda you're dreaming of... did I ever show you mine? :hypocrite:


----------



## martinzx

Very nice indeed Vaurien,Â :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx

I Just got this today its a 21 Jewel Calendar Slava, I dont often used the word minter but this really is, it is lightly engraved on the back case 13th Jan 1976!!

I am very happy with it indeed.Â Â Â :thumbup: Not the best picture because of lack of daylight.............

[IMG alt="img00530201010081642.jpg"...us/img706/6106/img00530201010081642.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> you should really try to catch that black Sekonda you're dreaming of... did I ever show you mine? :hypocrite:


It's lovely!!! And you can't blame me for not trying... but all I get is a prescription from Mach... :lookaround:


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> I Just got this today its a 21 Jewel Calendar Slava, I dont often used the word minter but this really is, it is lightly engraved on the back case 13th Jan 1976!!
> 
> I am very happy with it indeed.Â Â Â :thumbup: Not the best picture because of lack of daylight.............
> 
> [IMG alt="img00530201010081642.jpg"...us/img706/6106/img00530201010081642.jpg[/IMG]


A beauty! I like Slava watches also more than Poljot :man_in_love:

Is the movement a 2414 double barrel? Maybe? :lookaround:


----------



## martinzx

Yes Vaurien,

I am 99% sure it is, but my case remover tool is a little large for this watch case & there is not a mark on this watch, I am not going to risk scratching it, I will confirm & post a picture when I canÂ :thumbup:

BR

Martin


----------



## Vaurien

Thank you Martin. :notworthy:

Today, my watchmaker showed me a case of about 12 NOS watches Ð²Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ñ . :jawdrop:

Do you know this brand?

It's said Ð²Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ñ is an italian brand of the 80-ies, using soviet movements and, maybe, soviet cases and manufacturing :derisive: (dunno)

There were 2 different moviments: a double barrel Slava 2414 and an alarm 2612.1.

Dials were all different, white, black, one golden; but all quite interesting.

So, you know, I'm tempted by a Slava movement in Ð²Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ñ watch :thumbup:


----------



## Vaurien

One little tip: Ð²Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ñ (Vremia) means "time" in english :lookaround:


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> One little tip: Ð²Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ñ (Vremia) means "time" in english :lookaround:


can you show us some pictures please Vaurien?


----------



## martinzx

Here are some pictures of the Slava in daylight it truly is a minter,Â

[IMG alt="img00572201010090920.jpg"...us/img268/4441/img00572201010090920.jpg[/IMG]

It is date 13th Nov 1976 not Jan as I previously stated

[IMG alt="img00569201010090911.jpg"...us/img685/4364/img00569201010090911.jpg[/IMG]

Groovy 70's strap I am wondering if it is original

[IMG alt="img00562201010090910.jpg"...us/img842/6825/img00562201010090910.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="img00563201010090910.jpg"...us/img137/3482/img00563201010090910.jpg[/IMG]

BR

Martin


----------



## martinzx

Â Â BTW the engraving Â literally translates 'Government/Council of a City Skopje 13/11/76' so it means 'Government of the City of Skopje 13/11/76' or Council of the City of Skopje 13/11/76

BRÂ Â Â :thumbup:

Martin


----------



## ludi

Sekonda "Strela", caliber 3017 from 1962 (but Sekonda branch was launched in 1966  ), so I suppose it's an early model...



















... and Slava split second stop watch, which worth nearly nothing to the market...










... but is a great addition to any space conquest fanatic nonetheless



















(soyouz 1 wreckage)

(credit and further details ->here<- )

rgds


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> One little tip: Ð²Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ñ (Vremia) means "time" in english :lookaround:
> 
> 
> 
> can you show us some pictures please Vaurien?
Click to expand...

I surely must take some shot, I'll reach my watchmaker with my camera in the next week :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Â HeyÂ ludi

thanks for posting love the Sekonda / Strella have not seen one like that before, it has the same dial & hands as an early Strella? but Sekonda cool! The patina of the dial looks good & original Â Â :to_become_senile:

Our Resident Strela expert Â Russ Cook ( + many others) maybe can explain

Thanks very much for sharingÂ Â Â :thumbup:


----------



## ludi

martinzx said:


> Â HeyÂ ludi
> 
> thanks for posting love the Sekonda / Strella have not seen one like that before, it has the same dial & hands as an early Strella? but Sekonda cool! The patina of the dial looks good & original Â Â :to_become_senile:
> 
> Our Resident Strela expert Â Russ Cook ( + many others) maybe can explain
> 
> Thanks very much for sharingÂ Â Â :thumbup:


Hello Martin,

Thanks for your nice comments :thumbsup:

I bought this one a while ago from a fellow member here (hello Stuart k: ).

This dial is quite a mystery to me though... According this...










(credit WUS)

... the 3017 caliber is from 1962/63 but the Sekonda branch was launched in 1966 UK.

The dial is a bit unusual: noticed the SEKONDA writings with a big A.

I've found an other model with this type of writing...










(credit WUS)

... similar to mine:



















I haver no clue nor proof, but I suppose these dial above were designed for the earlier model of both these brand... anyway further details or information would be very appreciated :smartass:

best


----------



## ludi

In addition, the "Strela family" gather all together :gossip:










(credit www.ussrwatches.info)

best rgds


----------



## ludi

sorry edit mistake :sweatdrop: (don't know how to cancel ???)


----------



## Vaurien

Hallo Iudi!

Fine Strela! :man_in_love:

Maybe a moviment from old stock is encased into a more young watch branded Sekonda. The bigger final A is well known, could be an inizial logo for Sekonda Strelas, from 1966 (but I'm not sure, any more expert could correct my idea).

The only strange things are red hand in subdials.

Good catch, however! :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov

:man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:

...so many Strelas... :drool:


----------



## ludi

Vaurien said:


> Hallo Iudi!
> 
> Fine Strela! :man_in_love:
> 
> Maybe a moviment from old stock is encased into a more young watch branded Sekonda. The bigger final A is well known, could be an inizial logo for Sekonda Strelas, from 1966 (but I'm not sure, any more expert could correct my idea).
> 
> The only strange things are red hand in subdials.
> 
> Good catch, however! :notworthy:


Thanks for details :thumbup:

Well noticed BTW: subdials hands are original... but repainted in red by the previous owner :artist:

Below is a pic of its initial condition (same watch, previous owner before Stuart...)










best :victory:


----------



## Julian Latham

Frenchified name, 'Railroad' dial and too shy to state country of origin, but definitely a Ruskie Molnija 3602.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ludi said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo Iudi!
> 
> Fine Strela! :man_in_love:
> 
> Maybe a moviment from old stock is encased into a more young watch branded Sekonda. The bigger final A is well known, could be an inizial logo for Sekonda Strelas, from 1966 (but I'm not sure, any more expert could correct my idea).
> 
> The only strange things are red hand in subdials.
> 
> Good catch, however! :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for details :thumbup:
> 
> Well noticed BTW: subdials hands are original... but repainted in red by the previous owner :artist:
> 
> Below is a pic of its initial condition (same watch, previous owner before Stuart...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best :victory:
Click to expand...

Another one I need to get :wub:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another one I need to get :wub:


We can always share some of mine medication...


----------



## citizenhell

Just bought this;










This now leaves me with 2 dilemma's

First, I've not seen one of these with this fluted bezel before, so despite buying from a well reputed 'bayer on recommendation I'm hoping it's not a franken. Anyone with info to confirm / allay my fears? Still I love the look of it anyway. Calendar dated to run to 2012, so at east 2 years running from it before I stop using the calendar feature.

Secondly problem; I've now just blown my own rule about one watch per manufacturer into oblivion as this is my 2nd Raketa, so it looks like my 24hr Globus will have to go. Shame but there are too many brands / weird functions to collect & not enough space / money to go round them so if anyones interested I'll probably be putting it on the ads site soon.


----------



## Kutusov

I don't think it's a franken, I've seen watches like that before. It's probably a new "spiced" model as the "regular" models have a calender only until 2000.

(EDIT: Missed the zentiar stamp on the photo... definitely not a franken if it came from him!)

Regarding your rule, sorry but it's clearly a silly rule  Only one Raketa, only one Vostok, only one Poljot??? No way Jose!!! Not possible!!!


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> I don't think it's a franken, I've seen watches like that before. It's probably a new "spiced" model as the "regular" models have a calender only until 2000.
> 
> (EDIT: Missed the zentiar stamp on the photo... definitely not a franken if it came from him!)
> 
> Regarding your rule, sorry but it's clearly a silly rule  Only one Raketa, only one Vostok, only one Poljot??? No way Jose!!! Not possible!!!


Still need a Strela, Amphibia, VE Maxim Gorky or Icebreaker, as well as a host of other russians too numerous to mention, so the rule HAS to stand. Nearly didn't buy it, but the temptation of such a good looking watch in (allegedly) mint condition with a 1992 eternal calendar was TOO much especially seeing some of the same type you guys have got. Once the globus has gone it also means I'll also have to find another manufacturer that does 24hr movements.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Once the globus has gone it also means I'll also have to find another manufacturer that does 24hr movements.


Well, VE makes them... but then you won't be able to buy the Icebreaker...


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the globus has gone it also means I'll also have to find another manufacturer that does 24hr movements.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, VE makes them... but then you won't be able to buy the Icebreaker...
Click to expand...

Was sorely tempted to get that orange expedition trophy on offer in the sales section. Very nice :man_in_love:

Anyway, buying an original style Vostok next before a VE. Still fancy a blue ministry scuba dude but I found Vauriens orange Amphib appealing & it can come in a ministry case......

Buying only one of each & getting exactly the right one (eventually) is somewhat masochistic but immensely satisfying.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> I found Vauriens orange Amphib appealing & it can come in a ministry case......
> 
> Buying only one of each & getting exactly the right one (eventually) is somewhat masochistic but immensely satisfying.


You sure about that? I never saw one and I looked for one just like that, only with a black dial. There is an orange Ministry but the dial is a bit different... maybe you are thinking about that one? I think Vauriens posted a picture of that one too..


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found Vauriens orange Amphib appealing & it can come in a ministry case......
> 
> Buying only one of each & getting exactly the right one (eventually) is somewhat masochistic but immensely satisfying.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure about that? I never saw one and I looked for one just like that, only with a black dial. There is an orange Ministry but the dial is a bit different... maybe you are thinking about that one? I think Vauriens posted a picture of that one too..
Click to expand...

Yes, the dial on the one I'm thinking of doesn't have the horizontal lines & has a slightly different number arrangement, but it's the colour rather than the fine details that drew me to it. I'd quite like to incorporate a range of different colours into my collection as it's heading towards being mostly blue at the moment. Wish they did an orange scuba dude in the ministry case rather than just in the round case


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Wish they did an orange scuba dude in the ministry case rather than just in the round case


These Vostok metallic paints change to unexpected colours with time and exposure to sun light... so maybe you can get the blue and after a few years you'll end up with an original orange scubadude


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> Just bought this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This now leaves me with 2 dilemma's
> 
> First, I've not seen one of these with this fluted bezel before, so despite buying from a well reputed 'bayer on recommendation I'm hoping it's not a franken. Anyone with info to confirm / allay my fears? Still I love the look of it anyway. Calendar dated to run to 2012, so at east 2 years running from it before I stop using the calendar feature.
> 
> Secondly problem; I've now just blown my own rule about one watch per manufacturer into oblivion as this is my 2nd Raketa, so it looks like my 24hr Globus will have to go. Shame but there are too many brands / weird functions to collect & not enough space / money to go round them so if anyones interested I'll probably be putting it on the ads site soon.


Nice watch ! I agree i do not think its a franken, many variations it seems, my calendar also is 2012, i think they are probably runs from 1992 or so (20years calendar), as far as I can make out its the 80's watches which calendar runs out in 2000 ( maybe 1980-2000) not sure??

I also agree with Kutusov no way one model per brand, to many great watches to miss out on.

list of USSR & Russian brands

Agat (Arat) (Azam) (# stopwatches only AFAIK)

Albatross (Audampoc) (~ used by Vostok)

Almaz (Anmaz) (Aamaz)

Amphibian (~ used by Vostok)

Antarktida (Ahtapknaa) (Anctarctica)

Aurora (Abpopa)

Buran (Bypah) (~ used by various makers)

BPEMR (Bpemr) (Time) (# Export item from Slava)

Cardi (Cardi-Vostok) (Raketa Cardi) (Poljot Cardi) * seenote below

Cardinal

Chaika (Yanka)

Cmapm (Start) {# may be also East German or Eastern bloc}

Cornavin {# some may have Swiss Movements}

Cosmos (Kocmoc)

Crystal (Kpntcann) (Kpucmailil)

Druschba (Apyxga)

Electronika (Enektpohnka) {# Digital Electronic Watches}

Era (Epa) (3pa)

Generalskie (Generalskijie){~ used by Vostok}

Garo

Iskra (Nckpa) (Spark)

Jantar (Rhtapg) (Amber)

Junost (Iohoctg) (Youngster) {# small watches â€" boys sizes?)

K-43

Kama

Kirovski (Kirowskie) (Kupobckue)

Kolos (Konoc)

Kometa (Comet)

Leningrad (Aennipaa)

Luch (Ray) (Ayz) (Beam)

Lux (Aiokc)

Mayak (Majak) (Mark)

Mechta (Meyta)

Miesto

Mir (Mnp)

Moljna (Monhnr) (Lightning){# Pocket watches â€" someWristwatches}

Moskowskijie (Mockobckne) (Moscovite)

Moskva (Moskwa) (Moscow)

Neva (Niva) (Heba)

NII (Hnn)

Okeah (Okean) (Ocean) (Okapah)

Olympic

Orbita (Opgnta)

Orion

Peterhof (Neteprob) (Netetop)

Petrodvorez (Netpoabopeu)

Pobeda (Nobeaa) (Tiodeda) (Victory)

Poljot (Nonet) (Flight)

Raduga (Paayra) (Rainbow)

Raketa (Paketa) (Rocket)

Rekord (Pekopa)

Rodina (Poanha)

Rubin (Pybnh)

Russia (Poccnr)

Salyut (Caniot) (Catrom)

Sarja {see Zaria)

Saturn (Catyph)

Sekonda {# Newer models may use movements sourced from Japanor China}

Severni Polus (North Pole)

Signal (Cnrhan) (Cuemar)

Slatoustowski ( Bnatoyctobcknn) {# known for the huge Diverswatch, 280 grams weight)

Slava (Cnaba) (Craba) (Glory)

Sportnivnie (Cnoptnbhbie) (Sports)

Sputnik (Cnythnk) (Satellite)

Stolichnyje (Ctonnuhbie)

Strela (Ctpena) (Ctpeaa) (Arrow) {# used as a name byPoljot}

Sturmanski (Shturmanskie) (Wtypmahckne){# used as a name byVostok}

Sura (Cypa)

Svet (Sviet) (Cbet) (Clef)

Ural (Ypan) (Ypad)

Uran (Ypah) (Uranus)

Viesna (Vesna) (Becha)

Volga (Bonha) (Wave)

Vympel (Wimpiel) (B6imnea)

Vostok (Wostock) (Boctok)

Zarja (Zaria) (3apr) (Dawn)

Zim (3NM)

Zodiac

Zvezda (Zvesda) (3be3aa) (Star)

Â

Additionally

Minerva ? (possibly?)

Orient ? (V slight possibility some models may use movementssourced from Russia)

Â

Names on Dials (not necessarily maker's names)

used on Poljot Sturmanski and others

Â

BBC BMo

Buran (Bypah)

Capitan (used on Vostok and Cardi-Vostok)

Strahlen-Gesichert

Sturmanskie

Â

* Cardi is a "blanket" name used with variousmovements from different makers, and mainly intended for the export market. Agood example of "badge engineering" to meet a particular marketplace.

This list i gleened from the net, Â







Â Â I think we will be busy for years, great stuff ...lolÂ


----------



## citizenhell

The list provided above :shocking: indicates why I'm only after one watch per brand.


----------



## Vaurien

citizenhell said:


> ----------------cut-----------------------
> 
> Once the globus has gone it also means I'll also have to find another manufacturer that does 24hr movements.


Vostok has a model with 24 h movement. :man_in_love:

Maybe I saw one on the Forum market? ^_^


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> list of USSR & Russian brands
> 
> This list i gleened from the net, Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â I think we will be busy for years, great stuff ...lolÂ


  And I'm thinking there are many missing there. Mel's away but he tried to get one watch of each Russian brand... he gave up once he found out how many watches that would be!

And yes, there was one 24h Vostok for sale here on the forum. But then Martin would have to miss out on an Amphibia 

Just 2 more things: I think you are right regarding Orient, I think they used Russian sourced movements for (at least) their perpetual calendars. I think they weren't mechanical Raketas though, maybe Luch quartzs. They also had a perpetual calender (they have a green dial with red and white numerals that is a beauty! Hard to get though)

The Perpetual Calendars with a year up to 2000 are indeed from the 80's. I have 3 of them, all from early 80s and they all end at 2000, although the calendar repeats itself so it is really perpetual. I remember seeing some web tool that calculated which years overlap...


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> list of USSR & Russian brands
> 
> This list i gleened from the net, Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â I think we will be busy for years, great stuff ...lolÂ
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm thinking there are many missing there. Mel's away but he tried to get one watch of each Russian brand... he gave up once he found out how many watches that would be!
> 
> And yes, there was one 24h Vostok for sale here on the forum. But then Martin would have to miss out on an Amphibia
> 
> Just 2 more things: I think you are right regarding Orient, I think they used Russian sourced movements for (at least) their perpetual calendars. I think they weren't mechanical Raketas though, maybe Luch quartzs. They also had a perpetual calender (they have a green dial with red and white numerals that is a beauty! Hard to get though)
> 
> The Perpetual Calendars with a year up to 2000 are indeed from the 80's. I have 3 of them, all from early 80s and they all end at 2000, although the calendar repeats itself so it is really perpetual. I remember seeing some web tool that calculated which years overlap...
Click to expand...

After Mel laughed at me & put me straight I'm no longer trying to get one of every make, just one of every russian make I can reasonably find.

Look at it this way - most people have one or two Grail watches to find but also collect things that are not grails to them on the way. The way I'm approaching it is that there is one 'Grail' watch per brand for me that when I see it I'll try to get it. It also means that if I see something else I have to carefully weigh up whether the one I'm considering parting with is more or less desirable than the new one. This means a tough but enjoyable search for each one - but I guess that's why most of us do it.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> After Mel laughed at me & put me straight I'm no longer trying to get one of every make, just one of every russian make I can reasonably find.
> 
> Look at it this way - most people have one or two Grail watches to find but also collect things that are not grails to them on the way. The way I'm approaching it is that there is one 'Grail' watch per brand for me that when I see it I'll try to get it. It also means that if I see something else I have to carefully weigh up whether the one I'm considering parting with is more or less desirable than the new one. This means a tough but enjoyable search for each one - but I guess that's why most of us do it.


I made a complete mess up there! First I mistaken you with Martin, second I had forgotten that that particular information that Mel posted had to do with you in the first place! I blame Mach and the medication he puted me on!!


----------



## Haggis

Bought this for Â£5 brand new from shop and changed the strap Â£15


----------



## louiswu

Hi all.

I'm a big fan of USSR watches too. There are many on my wish-list, but I'm hunting for a vintage Komandirskie at the mo.

I have my Franken-detector set to max but it's still not an easy task.

In the meantime, to satisfy an irresistible urge of mine to hoard some mechanical alarms i plucked this Sekonda from the sales corner. I'm guessing early 80's from the USSR stamp on the dial but if anyone has any clearer idea i'd be happy to hear. Not as nice as some of the Poljot versions, but will suffice for the now....










BTW.. are we restricted to USSR-era pieces here? If not i have a few pics of my modern Amphibia and Poljot Aviator i could post..


----------



## Kutusov

louiswu said:


> BTW.. are we restricted to USSR-era pieces here? If not i have a few pics of my modern Amphibia and Poljot Aviator i could post..


No we are not! Post them! Lots of post-soviet watches in here already!


----------



## martinzx

louiswu said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm a big fan of USSR watches too. There are many on my wish-list, but I'm hunting for a vintage Komandirskie at the mo.
> 
> I have my Franken-detector set to max but it's still not an easy task.
> 
> In the meantime,Â Â to satisfy an irresistible urge of mine to hoard some mechanical alarms i plucked this Sekonda from the sales corner. I'm guessing early 80's from the USSR stamp on the dial but if anyone has any clearer idea i'd be happy to hear. Not as nice as some of the Poljot versions, but will suffice for the now....


Lovely watch I like it, Sekonda Alarm, Poljot cal.2612 18 Jewels c.1980s same movement as the Poljot's; they getting quite pricey now also, well doneÂ :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

louiswu said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm a big fan of USSR watches too. There are many on my wish-list, but I'm hunting for a vintage Komandirskie at the mo.
> 
> I have my Franken-detector set to max but it's still not an easy task.
> 
> In the meantime, to satisfy an irresistible urge of mine to hoard some mechanical alarms i plucked this Sekonda from the sales corner. I'm guessing early 80's from the USSR stamp on the dial but if anyone has any clearer idea i'd be happy to hear. Not as nice as some of the Poljot versions, but will suffice for the now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.. are we restricted to USSR-era pieces here? If not i have a few pics of my modern Amphibia and Poljot Aviator i could post..


Hi. I thought you might like to see this Poljot version of yours. Identical otherwise. I think you have the date about right. Cheers.


----------



## Kutusov

Both beautiful watches in stunning condition! Some of those over at the Bay seem like they've been used as a replacement hammer...


----------



## citizenhell

Vaurien said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------cut-----------------------
> 
> Once the globus has gone it also means I'll also have to find another manufacturer that does 24hr movements.
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok has a model with 24 h movement. :man_in_love:
> 
> Maybe I saw one on the Forum market? ^_^
Click to expand...

Not sure that they do a 24 hr movement - most of them seem to have 24 hr markings around a 12 hr dial. If they do, which watch is it? The one on the forum is a 12hr dial as far as I can tell. It's a lovely thing & I'd quite like it but it's not my VE 'grail' so it would end up being sold on, something I'm looking to avoid too often.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Not sure that they do a 24 hr movement - most of them seem to have 24 hr markings around a 12 hr dial. If they do, which watch is it? The one on the forum is a 12hr dial as far as I can tell. It's a lovely thing & I'd quite like it but it's not my VE 'grail' so it would end up being sold on, something I'm looking to avoid too often.


Ok, now I'm confused... are we talking about the Russian Vostok or Vostok-Europe? Like Vaurien I had the idea that Vostok (Russian) had a 24 hour watch but now I can't find any so maybe I'm wrong...

You are also right regarding the 24 hour VE, they are regular 12 hour watches with a GMT hand on a 24 hour scale, pretty much like this:










(not the best picture to show it as the minute and hour hands overlap)

So it looks like Raketa is the way to go regarding 24hour movements and you'll have to keep BOTH your Raketas


----------



## Vaurien

citizenhell said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------cut-----------------------
> 
> Once the globus has gone it also means I'll also have to find another manufacturer that does 24hr movements.
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok has a model with 24 h movement. :man_in_love:
> 
> Maybe I saw one on the Forum market? ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure that they do a 24 hr movement - most of them seem to have 24 hr markings around a 12 hr dial. If they do, which watch is it? The one on the forum is a 12hr dial as far as I can tell. It's a lovely thing & I'd quite like it but it's not my VE 'grail' so it would end up being sold on, something I'm looking to avoid too often.
Click to expand...

The 24h Vostok is a modern model, you can see it in the Forum market :lookaround:

I don't know what is its movement, but I suppose it's the same used in Raketa models ^_^


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------cut-----------------------
> 
> Once the globus has gone it also means I'll also have to find another manufacturer that does 24hr movements.
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok has a model with 24 h movement. :man_in_love:
> 
> Maybe I saw one on the Forum market?Â Â ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure that they do a 24 hr movement - most of them seem to have 24 hr markings around a 12 hr dial. If they do, which watch is it? The one on the forum is a 12hr dial as far as I can tell. It's a lovely thing & I'd quite like it but it's not my VE 'grail' so it would end up being sold on, something I'm looking to avoid too often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 24h Vostok is a modern model, you can see it in the Forum marketÂ Â :lookaround:
> 
> I don't know what is its movement, but I suppose it's the same used in Raketa modelsÂ Â ^_^
Click to expand...

The movements are 2423 & 2424 see link:Â

http://www.vostok-wa...an-watches.html

BR MartinÂ Â Â :thumbup:


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure that they do a 24 hr movement - most of them seem to have 24 hr markings around a 12 hr dial. If they do, which watch is it? The one on the forum is a 12hr dial as far as I can tell. It's a lovely thing & I'd quite like it but it's not my VE 'grail' so it would end up being sold on, something I'm looking to avoid too often.
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like Raketa is the way to go regarding 24hour movements and you'll have to keep BOTH your Raketas
Click to expand...

Think you might be right & I might have to bend the rule and classify the Globus as a 24hr watch rather than a Raketa 

That's assuming I like the eternal calendar when it arrives, you never know it could be the one shown the door :thumbsdown:

As for my comments on the Vostok 12/24hr dials, for clarification I was referring to Vostok Europe, not Vostok Original


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Just got this today its a 21 Jewel Calendar Slava, I dont often used the word minter but this really is, it is lightly engraved on the back case 13th Jan 1976!!
> 
> I am very happy with it indeed.Â Â Â :thumbup: Not the best picture because of lack of daylight.............
> 
> [IMG alt="img00530201010081642.jpg"...us/img706/6106/img00530201010081642.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> A beauty! I like Slava watches also more than PoljotÂ Â :man_in_love:
> 
> Is the movement a 2414 double barrel? Maybe?Â Â :lookaround:
Click to expand...

Yes it is 100% here is a piccy as promisedÂ :thumbup:


----------



## Haggis

I bought this watch in Berlin earlier this year from a military street dealer, can anyone tell me about it please?


----------



## louiswu

Haggis said:


> I bought this watch in Berlin earlier this year from a military street dealer, can anyone tell me about it please?


Hi Haggis. Nice Vostok there. Case design looks like a Komandirskie, but i'd expect to see a serial no in the blank cartouche on the back. Can u tell us what size case it is, and if it's a handwinder or auto?

I've only seen a few Komandirskies on USSRtime with that handset and they were ladies watches which i'd expect to be smaller than the regular mens sizes. Granted - i haven't trawled though all the thousands of examples on that site..yet, so there may also be men's versions with that handset.

Maybe one of the better informed forumistas could enlighten us?


----------



## martinzx

Hi Haggis,

Its aÂ Vostok Komandirskie, made by the Tschistopolsky Watch Factory, I would estimate late 90's certainly post 92, i would say it has the 17 Jewel 2409 movement, i do not think its an auto, Â thanks for postingÂ Â Â :thumbup:

BRÂ

Martin

PS: Â louiswu , I think there is a serial on the case I think its the angle of the picture hiding it .


----------



## Haggis

louiswu said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this watch in Berlin earlier this year from a military street dealer, can anyone tell me about it please?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Haggis. Nice Vostok there. Case design looks like a Komandirskie, but i'd expect to see a serial no in the blank cartouche on the back. Can u tell us what size case it is, and if it's a handwinder or auto?
> 
> I've only seen a few Komandirskies on USSRtime with that handset and they were ladies watches which i'd expect to be smaller than the regular mens sizes. Granted - i haven't trawled though all the thousands of examples on that site..yet, so there may also be men's versions with that handset.
> 
> Maybe one of the better informed forumistas could enlighten us?
Click to expand...

HI COMRADE,

There is no number engraved it is a blank cartouche, the diameter of the stainless steel back is 30mm.

Front diameter from 6 o'clock to 12 o'clock is 34mm.

The watch is handwound,pull crown out to first notch and wind, pull to second and adjust time.

The watch came without a strap. The guy I bought it from was a Russian.

Is it a ladies watch? In Glasgow wearing a ladies watch could cause a problem. :sweatdrop:


----------



## louiswu

Kutusov said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.. are we restricted to USSR-era pieces here? If not i have a few pics of my modern Amphibia and Poljot Aviator i could post..
> 
> 
> 
> No we are not! Post them! Lots of post-soviet watches in here already!
Click to expand...

Glad to....

Here's the Poljot Aviator 17j Manual.










Pretty sure this style is in current production. I've seen chrono & alarm versions around too.

I like 'em.. nice size for me at 41mm exc crown. Dial may be a little busy for some ppl though.


----------



## Vaurien

Haggis said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this watch in Berlin earlier this year from a military street dealer, can anyone tell me about it please?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Haggis. Nice Vostok there. Case design looks like a Komandirskie, but i'd expect to see a serial no in the blank cartouche on the back. Can u tell us what size case it is, and if it's a handwinder or auto?
> 
> I've only seen a few Komandirskies on USSRtime with that handset and they were ladies watches which i'd expect to be smaller than the regular mens sizes. Granted - i haven't trawled though all the thousands of examples on that site..yet, so there may also be men's versions with that handset.
> 
> Maybe one of the better informed forumistas could enlighten us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HI COMRADE,
> 
> There is no number engraved it is a blank cartouche, the diameter of the stainless steel back is 30mm.
> 
> Front diameter from 6 o'clock to 12 o'clock is 34mm.
> 
> The watch is handwound,pull crown out to first notch and wind, pull to second and adjust time.
> 
> The watch came without a strap. The guy I bought it from was a Russian.
> 
> Is it a ladies watch? In Glasgow wearing a ladies watch could cause a problem. :sweatdrop:
Click to expand...

The name of this watch is Vostok Cadett. It means a reduced diameter, fit for young students of military schools, or for women.

There are many models of the watch all with 2409 movement, central second hand, manual wind, and those kind of labored hands like yours, with lume in the middle. Crown may be at 2 or at 3.

It may be dated from 90-ies.

It's a typical russian watch, Wear it in good health!


----------



## Haggis

Vaurien said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this watch in Berlin earlier this year from a military street dealer, can anyone tell me about it please?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Haggis. Nice Vostok there. Case design looks like a Komandirskie, but i'd expect to see a serial no in the blank cartouche on the back. Can u tell us what size case it is, and if it's a handwinder or auto?
> 
> I've only seen a few Komandirskies on USSRtime with that handset and they were ladies watches which i'd expect to be smaller than the regular mens sizes. Granted - i haven't trawled though all the thousands of examples on that site..yet, so there may also be men's versions with that handset.
> 
> Maybe one of the better informed forumistas could enlighten us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HI COMRADE,
> 
> There is no number engraved it is a blank cartouche, the diameter of the stainless steel back is 30mm.
> 
> Front diameter from 6 o'clock to 12 o'clock is 34mm.
> 
> The watch is handwound,pull crown out to first notch and wind, pull to second and adjust time.
> 
> The watch came without a strap. The guy I bought it from was a Russian.
> 
> Is it a ladies watch? In Glasgow wearing a ladies watch could cause a problem. :sweatdrop:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The name of this watch is Vostok Cadett. It means a reduced diameter, fit for young students of military schools, or for women.
> 
> There are many models of the watch all with 2409 movement, central second hand, manual wind, and those kind of labored hands like yours, with lume in the middle. Crown may be at 2 or at 3.
> 
> It may be dated from 90-ies.
> 
> It's a typical russian watch, Wear it in good health!
Click to expand...

Many thanks for your knowledge and help.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> That's assuming I like the eternal calendar when it arrives, you never know it could be the one shown the door :thumbsdown:


Don't worry, you'll love it!!



louiswu said:


> Here's the Poljot Aviator 17j Manual.


Now that's a beauty!! Reminds me of some Fortis, only better


----------



## citizenhell

Just bought these after having my arm twisted :bangin: by the 710. Have now scratched my Slava & Vympel itch with this pair



















Not seen many vympels but this one just shouted BUY ME! so I did :thumbsup:

The Slava I think is a classy looking watch. Not sure why it has the red segment in the date window, but I'm sure one of you will be able to tell me 

Happy to receive opinions on my 'enforced' purchases, so fire away.

Ian.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Not seen many vympels but this one just shouted BUY ME! so I did :thumbsup:
> 
> The Slava I think is a classy looking watch. Not sure why it has the red segment in the date window, but I'm sure one of you will be able to tell me
> 
> Happy to receive opinions on my 'enforced' purchases, so fire away.
> 
> Ian.


Love that Slava, very nice! I'm also curious about the red number... is it a number? Or is it a part of the weekday, like Sunday marked in red?


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seen many vympels but this one just shouted BUY ME! so I did :thumbsup:
> 
> The Slava I think is a classy looking watch. Not sure why it has the red segment in the date window, but I'm sure one of you will be able to tell me
> 
> Happy to receive opinions on my 'enforced' purchases, so fire away.
> 
> Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that Slava, very nice! I'm also curious about the red number... is it a number? Or is it a part of the weekday, like Sunday marked in red?
Click to expand...

I've seen one with english lettering which would indicate a number corresponding to the day of the week with Monday being one Tuesday two etc. Does this make NT stand for Friday?

Not that good on cyrillic yet, but I've now got a Russian colleague who is going to teach me rudimentary Russian as well as deciphering anything I buy or the instruction manuals. Will set her to work on the eternal calenndar Raketa when it arrives!


----------



## Kutusov

This might be of help...


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> This might be of help...


Thanks for this. So NT probably stands for Friday which would make sense as the 5th day of the week.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Thanks for this. So NT probably stands for Friday which would make sense as the 5th day of the week.


Yeah, maybe that's it... do the other days match with that theory?


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. So NT probably stands for Friday which would make sense as the 5th day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe that's it... do the other days match with that theory?
Click to expand...

Don't know yet as they are both still incoming as is the Raketa, so next week will be a good one.


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this. So NT probably stands for Friday which would make sense as the 5th day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, maybe that's it... do the other days match with that theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know yet as they are both still incoming as is the Raketa, so next week will be a good one.
Click to expand...

Well guys it Friday is the 5th, I would say so.................lolÂ


----------



## citizenhell

Here's my latest buy;










Pretty isn't it :man_in_love: . Not the Chaika I was expecting to buy, but hey you never know where your taste in watches will lead you next :goof: .

Oh forgot to mention it's not for me..... the 710's :friends: been at the 'bay AGAIN :shocking: Errr, this doesn't count against my one watch per maker does it???????


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Oh forgot to mention it's not for me..... the 710's :friends: been at the 'bay AGAIN :shocking: Errr, this doesn't count against my one watch per maker does it???????


Nha, it's your 710's watch, not yours... Not a lot of interesting men's Chaikas, maybe the neatest one is that green Stadium watch. Hard to find one in good shape though...


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> : Errr, this doesn't count against my one watch per maker does it???????


Nha, it's your 710's watch, not yours... Not a lot of interesting men's Chaikas, maybe the neatest one is that green Stadium watch. Hard to find one in good shape though...


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Tell me about it - the green stadium is one of two chaika's that i'd buy at the moment but most of them are fairly tatty - the other style one is like your sparkly grey faced beauty - i'd take either the steel or gold plated model. Have seen a couple of mint ones but they are a touch pricey. Still, no hurry as I've got enough incoming to keep me happy this month.


Yeah, this one is nice!










This thing is ulta-accurate, gains a couple of seconds a day at most. I've checked the Bay for similar ones after people showed interest and I must say that I was lucky with this one! Not only for the price but also for it's condition.

BTW, if you find one, get one of Roy's Pinhole leather straps. They are cheap and very,very good. They are similar to the one I have on this watch but the pinholes aren't so visible. I have two of my Raketas on such RLT straps and I just love them!


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it - the green stadium is one of two chaika's that i'd buy at the moment but most of them are fairly tatty - the other style one is like your sparkly grey faced beauty - i'd take either the steel or gold plated model. Have seen a couple of mint ones but they are a touch pricey. Still, no hurry as I've got enough incoming to keep me happy this month.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this one is nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is ulta-accurate, gains a couple of seconds a day at most. I've checked the Bay for similar ones after people showed interest and I must say that I was lucky with this one! Not only for the price but also for it's condition.
> 
> BTW, if you find one, get one of Roy's Pinhole leather straps. They are cheap and very,very good. They are similar to the one I have on this watch but the pinholes aren't so visible. I have two of my Raketas on such RLT straps and I just love them!
Click to expand...

Thats a stunner!

BR

Martin


----------



## martinzx

a Raketa

[IMG alt="97668662.jpg"]http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/3296/97668662.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## citizenhell

martinzx said:


> a Raketa
> 
> [IMG alt="97668662.jpg"]http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/3296/97668662.jpg[/IMG]


Like the textured dial on this one - the watch has a touch of Seiko about it whilst having a much nicer name on the dial :derisive: Ooops, did I just think that or say it out loud....


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Like the textured dial on this one - the watch has a touch of Seiko about it whilst having a much nicer name on the dial :derisive: Ooops, did I just think that or say it out loud....


You said it and you are lucky you did it in the Russian forum or would be feeding the fish by now 

Are you thinking of Seiko 5s?


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the textured dial on this one - the watch has a touch of Seiko about it whilst having a much nicer name on the dial :derisive: Ooops, did I just think that or say it out loud....
> 
> 
> 
> You said it and you are lucky you did it in the Russian forum or would be feeding the fish by now
> 
> Are you thinking of Seiko 5s?
Click to expand...

Yes, I was thinking of the Seiko 5's & of course I made sure I said it on here.... They'll never know! :secret: Surely can't get :bangin: for such a mild comment........


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Surely can't get :bangin: for such a mild comment........


Much nicer name than Seiko?? :rofl: Oh, you would be surprised! :lol:

...run to the hills!!


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely can't get :bangin: for such a mild comment........
> 
> 
> 
> Much nicer name than Seiko?? :rofl: Oh, you would be surprised! :lol:
> 
> ...run to the hills!!
Click to expand...

I'll get my coat! If I get banned it's been nice chatting to you all.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> I'll get my coat! If I get banned it's been nice chatting to you all.


Not banned... just savagely kicked in the balls by the all the Seiko fans







(Seiko sounds close to what?... there's a hint for you  )


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get my coat! If I get banned it's been nice chatting to you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Not banned... just savagely kicked in the balls by the all the Seiko fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Seiko sounds close to what?... there's a hint for you  )
Click to expand...

Figure they'll stay where they are in the Japanese section. Crossing the Russian border is fraught with danger, just ask Napoleon & Adolf..... Anyway, it's only a bit of banter,so if they haven't got a sense of humour  'em.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Figure they'll stay where they are in the Japanese section. Crossing the Russian border is fraught with danger, just ask Napoleon & Adolf..... Anyway, it's only a bit of banter,so if they haven't got a sense of humour  'em.


I'm just taking the piss  They do have a sense of humor. In this forum anyway...


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figure they'll stay where they are in the Japanese section. Crossing the Russian border is fraught with danger, just ask Napoleon & Adolf..... Anyway, it's only a bit of banter,so if they haven't got a sense of humour  'em.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just taking the piss  They do have a sense of humor. In this forum anyway...
Click to expand...

Just had a look over the border into the Japanese section. Can't understand a word of what's being said.... it all seems to be in code, usually starting with SK & a bunch of numbers. Tougher to understand than the cyrillic alphabet :grin:

Right, that should get me :death: / :focus: /







.

Still I can rely on the 'Red Army' to help me out if I send an :help: signal. Can't I :good:


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Figure they'll stay where they are in the Japanese section. Crossing the Russian border is fraught with danger, just ask Napoleon & Adolf..... Anyway, it's only a bit of banter,so if they haven't got a sense of humourÂ Â  'em.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just taking the pissÂ Â Â Â They do have a sense of humor. In this forum anyway...Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just had a look over the border into the Japanese section. Can't understand a word of what's being said.... it all seems to be in code, usually starting with SK & a bunch of numbers. Tougher to understand than the cyrillic alphabet :grin:
> 
> Right, that should get meÂ Â :death: / :focus: /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Still I can rely on the 'Red Army' to help me out if I send an :help: signal. Can't IÂ Â :good:
Click to expand...



RED ARMY HERE !.......lol & I will be in Yorkshire UK come Monday................


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Can't I :good:


We are both in trouble there as neither of us owns a Seiko and both prefer Citizens!!









But I would love to own a tuna Marine Master!!










...and look!! A Portuguese coin at 7 o'clock!! The other ones are Spanish.


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


>


Had a pin like that on my teen's leather jacket... some pretty girl took it... I remember now I had a nice Zippo that had been with me for 10 years... another pretty girl kept it... Now I understand you Ian, the fair sex will be the death of us (I surly hope so!!)


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't I :good:
> 
> 
> 
> We are both in trouble there as neither of us owns a Seiko and both prefer Citizens!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I would love to own a tuna Marine Master!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and look!! A Portuguese coin at 7 o'clock!! The other ones are Spanish.
Click to expand...

Thanks to Martinzx for the support & love the red star badge :thumbsup:

Actually, that Seiko's not a bad looker but it's awfully thick being a 1000m diver. I'd need to buy shirts with HUGE cuffs for that one. Do you have the SK code or should I ask someone on the Japanese site


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Do you have the SK code or should I ask someone on the Japanese site


Not an SK, it's an SBBN007  (Not sure about this version, numbers change with colours)

And cuffs wouldn't be a problem for me as I rarely wear a shirt. Not that it would matter, it's probably a watch too big for my wrist so it's a lot of money that stays in my pocket.


----------



## Vaurien

Just got some picture of Raketa of type Baltika, I received some day ago form Ukraina.










The movement is a 2609A with 21 jewels k:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Just got some picture of Raketa of type Baltika, I received some day ago form Ukraina.
> 
> The movement is a 2609A with 21 jewels k:


That's a nice little watch, very classy! Seems very small though, what's it size? 30ish mm?


----------



## Draygo

I've been after one of these for ages - but I was holding out for a cyrillic logo version which don't seem to be that common.

Anyway, I found this one in a badly worn state and swapped the (pretty good condition, but not perfect) dial, and movement, into a new old stock case. So, I guess it's a DIY franken. 

These are a good size - c40mm wide - and although the styling's probably not to everyone's taste, I really like it and think it'll get plenty of wear.


----------



## Vaurien

Draygo said:


> I've been after one of these for ages - but I was holding out for a cyrillic logo version which don't seem to be that common.
> 
> Anyway, I found this one in a badly worn state and swapped the (pretty good condition, but not perfect) dial, and movement, into a new old stock case. So, I guess it's a DIY franken.
> 
> These are a good size - c40mm wide - and although the styling's probably not to everyone's taste, I really like it and think it'll get plenty of wear.


Beatiful! Really a fine watch. :man_in_love:

Why do you think it's a franken? You've changed a worn part with a new identical one. What everybody wold have done if the balance spiral is broken, or something else - am I wrong? :lookaround:


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got some picture of Raketa of type Baltika, I received some day ago form Ukraina.
> 
> The movement is a 2609A with 21 jewels k:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice little watch, very classy! Seems very small though, what's it size? 30ish mm?
Click to expand...

It's 35 mm, so I think it's perfect for my harm; maybe small for yours...


----------



## Draygo

Vaurien said:


> Why do you think it's a franken? You've changed a worn part with a new identical one. What everybody wold have done if the balance spiral is broken, or something else - am I wrong? :lookaround:


...No Vaurien, you're absolutely right. I couldn't agree more. 

I was just being flippant. And - although I'm guilty of it myself, I'm sure - I guess I was just throwing in a comment to warn off the franken-police! :angel_not:


----------



## Kutusov

Franken alert!!!!







:nono:







:nono:







:nono:

... just kidding!!! I also agree with Vaurien, it's a repair with original parts from the same model, it's not like you thrown a Timex quartz movement into a Poljot case with Slava hands and a home made dial from some helicopter flight group that never existed in the Afghanistan conflict.

...and that is a beauty. I was looking into those just yesterday and they aren't easy to find and definitely not for a good price. The best I came across was about US$400 and you could swear that some Siberian bear had been chewing the pushers...

Then I found this and it's kind of cheap but I don't even know what this is supposed to be, it's like some Okeah mated with an Amphibian... I mean, that anchor and sub is what you find in some Vostoks... it's new though, supposedly has a 3133 in there and it's about US$200...










...with the right dial could be a nice franken :fish:

Oh, and it says USSR!


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> --------------------------------
> 
> Then I found this and it's kind of cheap but I don't even know what this is supposed to be, it's like some Okeah mated with an Amphibian... I mean, that anchor and sub is what you find in some Vostoks... it's new though, supposedly has a 3133 in there and it's about US$200...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...with the right dial could be a nice franken :fish:
> 
> Oh, and it says USSR!


Uhm, strange bezel :lookaround: but that can be fixed.

It should be something like this one from Netgrafik, and, if it's good, it's a very rare item. A bargain for 200 $ :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Uhm, strange bezel :lookaround: but that can be fixed.
> 
> It should be something like this one from Netgrafik, and, if it's good, it's a very rare item. A bargain for 200 $ :notworthy:


It's some kind of remake and I could live with the anchor on the one you posted... but the sub? Nha...

...but the other one, for â‚¬155... now it made me think...  Nhax2, not gonna happen!


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, strange bezel :lookaround: but that can be fixed.
> 
> It should be something like this one from Netgrafik, and, if it's good, it's a very rare item. A bargain for 200 $ :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> It's some kind of remake and I could live with the anchor on the one you posted... but the sub? Nha...
> 
> ...but the other one, for â‚¬155... now it made me think...  Nhax2, not gonna happen!
Click to expand...

The same seller has nice, modern, Okeah... :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> The same seller has nice, modern, Okeah... :man_in_love:


Yes he has, but it's over US$500... and on the other hand, it's the guy that sells Vostoks Komandirskie for US$150 :shocking: His prices are a bit of a mess, some watches are well priced, others insanely overpriced. Takes me a long time to evaluate each watch because I have to look it up on other sellers.


----------



## citizenhell

My Raketa eternal calendar arrived this morning. Absolutely immaculate case & crystal - must be NOS. Came fitted with a spanish leather strap which is okay but will probably be replaced with one of Roys straps when the rest arrive.

Month & year set is fairly loose but I'm not bothering using it so that doesn't matter

Now set & ticking away merrily on my wrist.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> My Raketa eternal calendar arrived this morning. Absolutely immaculate case & crystal - must be NOS. Came fitted with a spanish leather strap which is okay but will probably be replaced with one of Roys straps when the rest arrive.
> 
> Month & year set is fairly loose but I'm not bothering using it so that doesn't matter
> 
> Now set & ticking away merrily on my wrist.


Congrats!

The month and year disk moves very easily in all my perpetuals, no resistance at all. It's supposed to be like that so don't worry. Now give as :kewlpics:


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Raketa eternal calendar arrived this morning. Absolutely immaculate case & crystal - must be NOS. Came fitted with a spanish leather strap which is okay but will probably be replaced with one of Roys straps when the rest arrive.
> 
> Month & year set is fairly loose but I'm not bothering using it so that doesn't matter
> 
> Now set & ticking away merrily on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> The month and year disk moves very easily in all my perpetuals, no resistance at all. It's supposed to be like that so don't worry. Now give as :kewlpics:
Click to expand...

Will do once I've got my camera sorted.


----------



## citizenhell

citizenhell said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Raketa eternal calendar arrived this morning. Absolutely immaculate case & crystal - must be NOS. Came fitted with a spanish leather strap which is okay but will probably be replaced with one of Roys straps when the rest arrive.
> 
> Month & year set is fairly loose but I'm not bothering using it so that doesn't matter
> 
> Now set & ticking away merrily on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> The month and year disk moves very easily in all my perpetuals, no resistance at all. It's supposed to be like that so don't worry. Now give as :kewlpics:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do once I've got my camera sorted.
Click to expand...

Camera just about sorted, here it is.


----------



## Kutusov

Oh yeah, I see the year 2012 there! Is the dial all blue or does it fade in the middle? Seems to be blue all around but it's hard to tell from the photo. If it is, that's another difference when comparing it with the 80s version.


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> Oh yeah, I see the year 2012 there! Is the dial all blue or does it fade in the middle? Seems to be blue all around but it's hard to tell from the photo. If it is, that's another difference when comparing it with the 80s version.


It does fade in the middle, but not much. I guess it's a 1992 model judging by the 20 year calendar cycle these seem to have, so if it's genuine then it's sat somewhere unused for 18 years as there isn't a mark on it. :inlove: it.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> :inlove: it.


Told you you would! 

BTW, I know about your rule and all that... but came across these 24 hours Raketas and I think they are lovely. I think it was you who asking for 24 hour watches not long ago so I though I should show them to you...



















Definitely something the guy from Raketa would cry "FAKE!!!" but we know better :yes:


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> :inlove: it.
> 
> 
> 
> Told you you would!
> 
> BTW, I know about your rule and all that... but came across these 24 hours Raketas and I think they are lovely. I think it was you who asking for 24 hour watches not long ago so I though I should show them to you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely something the guy from Raketa would cry "FAKE!!!" but we know better :yes:
Click to expand...

Really like the second one, very tasty.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Really like the second one, very tasty.


The first one is also nice and it looks like something out of the 40s or 50s. It's a shame about the hands though, would look a whole lot better with hands just like the second one.


----------



## citizenhell

The postmans latest present.










Watch is in lovely near new condition. Dial has slight sparkle to it. Strap is rubbish & will be replaced.

Apologies for the poor photo, the specks on the crystal is dust

Ian.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


>


Well, it's lovely and in great shape! The dark brown strap looks great there, I would look for something within that colour...


----------



## citizenhell

Brown does look good against the gold, so I will probably stick to that unless I can find a grey one to match the face.


----------



## citizenhell

Today's arrival

Slava 26 Jewel










Case & acrylic very tidy, just a minor discoloured patch on dial at 1 o'clock but only noticeable under certain light

New brown mock croc leather strap which I think suits it, so no change on this one for the moment.

Just waiting for the Vympel now & that's it for this month.


----------



## dombox40

Not a recent one but a 1954 START I love the wacky hands on this probably built from a T34 tank.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


>


That's really nice and I think that strap goes wonderfully with the watch! Can you now confirm that the red numbers represent the order of days in the week?



dombox40 said:


>


Lovely too! But those hands are a bit pornographic... is it my perverted mind or can someone else see a phallo pointing inwards?


----------



## JTW

Not actually a recent acquisition but my other 3 are! (Thanks James)

Must do a group photo sometime


----------



## citizenhell

Yes, the red number is linked to the day name, so 4 = Thursday.


----------



## JTW

JTW said:


> Not actually a recent acquisition but my other 3 are! (Thanks James)
> 
> Must do a group photo sometime


 No soon er said than done


----------



## Vaurien

JTW said:


> No soon er said than done


Fine! Great Luch collection :notworthy:


----------



## citizenhell

JTW said:


> JTW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not actually a recent acquisition but my other 3 are! (Thanks James)
> 
> Must do a group photo sometime
> 
> 
> 
> No soon er said than done
Click to expand...

What a Luchy person to have such a nice set! (I'll do it myself - :groan: )


----------



## Kutusov

Kutusov said:


> Lovely too! But those hands are a bit pornographic... is it my perverted mind or can someone else see a phallo pointing inwards?


Ok, I'll answer my own question then... apparently it is my perverted mind... :bag:


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely too! But those hands are a bit pornographic... is it my perverted mind or can someone else see a phallo pointing inwards?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll answer my own question then... apparently it is my perverted mind... :bag:
Click to expand...

Yes it probably is your mind. To me it looks more like the outline of Mickey Mouse's head, which is also inappropriate because the watch certainly isn't mickey mouse.


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> One little tip: Ð²Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ñ (Vremia) means "time" in english :lookaround:
> 
> 
> 
> can you show us some pictures please Vaurien?
Click to expand...

Some time passed but, for all of you willing to see these "Vremia" watches, here are some pictures.

Overview:










Bottom (near)left, you can see 2 Alarm, with 2612.1 movement (black and white dial):



















The other are date watch, with Slava double barrel movement










They have a lot of different dials:



















The strap are quite good, I think thay are italian leather, and are 30 years old! :shocking:

The diameter is about 38-40 mm


----------



## Kutusov

Some lovely ones in there! You don't wear them, I mean, with all the tags still on and everything?

Uups, spoke too sone, hadn't seen your sale posts yet, sorry.


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> Some lovely ones in there! You don't wear them, I mean, with all the tags still on and everything?
> 
> Uups, spoke too sone, hadn't seen your sale posts yet, sorry.


I'll choose one, don't know which, to wear myself


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> I'll choose one, don't know which, to wear myself


Just one!? I would have a hard time deciding on one for myself... I would keep all from the top row and 2 from the one below that







... one of the black ones from the right and first from the left (with with 0 in red)


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll choose one, don't know which, to wear myself
> 
> 
> 
> Just one!? I would have a hard time deciding on one for myself... I would keep all from the top row and 2 from the one below that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... one of the black ones from the right and first from the left (with with 0 in red)
Click to expand...

I could only have one, but I know which one it would be.


----------



## Vaurien

Vaurien said:


> Some time passed but, for all of you willing to see these "Vremia" watches, here are some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom (near)left, you can see 2 Alarm, with 2612.1 movement (black and white dial):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other are date watch, with Slava double barrel movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a lot of different dials:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strap are quite good, I think thay are italian leather, and are 30 years old! :shocking:
> 
> The diameter is about 38-40 mm


My error, the first picture has been lost, but I rehabilitated it :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> I could only have one, but I know which one it would be.


Let me see if I can guess right... the white and golden one?


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could only have one, but I know which one it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I can guess right... the white and golden one?
Click to expand...

Close as that would be my second choice. I fancy the black face one with the red star at 12 o'clock. Hmmmmm tasty.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Close as that would be my second choice. I fancy the black face one with the red star at 12 o'clock. Hmmmmm tasty.


Yes it is! And that dial has something of a Panerai to it, don't know if that's a good or a bad thing... and don't you tell me it's something out of my perverted mind again and nobody else sees it!...


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close as that would be my second choice. I fancy the black face one with the red star at 12 o'clock. Hmmmmm tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is! And that dial has something of a Panerai to it, don't know if that's a good or a bad thing... and don't you tell me it's something out of my perverted mind again and nobody else sees it!...
Click to expand...

You.... perverted. Nah! 

Shame they are italian / russian hybrids & not pure Russian otherwise I'd be sorely tempted. Â£70 each seems reasonable for such nice lookers.


----------



## citizenhell

Missed out on a used Pobeda Sector this week because I was out when the bidding finished :thumbsdown:

Fortunately I managed to find a nicer unworn NOS one available & also managed to negotiate a huge reduction in the BIN price

So here it is;










1991, Black guilloche face with silver markings, complete with box & original paperwork.

It's costing me my Parnis but this is one of the few Pobeda styles that appeals to me & it was too nice to miss out on - well I think so.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


>


Looks nice and those lugs are interesting... How big is it? I'm guessing it's less than 40mm?


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice and those lugs are interesting... How big is it? I'm guessing it's less than 40mm?
Click to expand...

42mm lug to lug. 34mm wide case with a 32mm dial, so quite small. Probably going to fit one of roys pinhole straps that you recommended to keep it simple.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> 42mm lug to lug. 34mm wide case with a 32mm dial, so quite small. Probably going to fit one of roys pinhole straps that you recommended to keep it simple.


Well, I would go with a Perlon with that one but you won't regret the pinhole strap.

I was checking his straps and noticed Roy has two new Vostok-Europe watches for sale. Take a look, maybe you'll like them. They sure are a lot cheaper than your regular VE...


----------



## Vaurien

Fine Pobeda, citizenhell! :notworthy:

Is it from Zim Factory?

Thanks to all for opinions about Vremia watches.


----------



## citizenhell

Vaurien said:


> Fine Pobeda, citizenhell! :notworthy:
> 
> Is it from Zim Factory?
> 
> Thanks to all for opinions about Vremia watches.


Yes it's a ZIM Pobeda factory model. They seem to be availabe in a few colours, the blue ones are really nice but it can be had in white with black markings as well. The one i'm getting is supposed to be irridescent, but I'll wait & see when it arrives.

Hope you sell the Vremia's, they are really nice.


----------



## citizenhell

My Vympel has finally turned up. Nothing special about it. Might swap the black leather strap for brown. Mint condition cheapie.










Don't know anything much about Vympel, so can't tell if I've bought a good one, a bad one or a franken one but I like the cream face & gold surround so I'm happy with this one to live with whatever it is.


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> My Vympel has finally turned up. Nothing special about it. Might swap the black leather strap for brown. Mint condition cheapie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know anything much about Vympel, so can't tell if I've bought a good one, a bad one or a franken one but I like the cream face & gold surround so I'm happy with this one to live with whatever it is.


Hey Ian

That looks nice what movement is in it? lets have a piccyÂ :thumbup:


----------



## citizenhell

Your wish is my command, here you go;










Can't see any movement numbers on it so any advice as to what is? Supposedly a 19 Jewel movement.


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> Your wish is my command, here you go;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see any movement numbers on it so any advice as to what is? Supposedly a 19 Jewel movement.


Cool its a Slava 2414 Double Barrel 21 Jewel movement Â :thumbup:Â nice!!


----------



## citizenhell

Thanks for the info - so the seller info was wrong! Glad I can rely on you guys for more accurate info & help :notworthy:

Regards, Ian.


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> Thanks for the info - so the seller info was wrong! Glad I can rely on you guys for more accurate info & helpÂ Â :notworthy:
> 
> Regards, Ian.


Ian it may be a 19 Jewel they come both in 19 & 21 apparantly, its just I have a 21 Jewel model & it looks the sameÂ

ManufacturerÂ Â Â Slava

CaliberÂ Â Â 2414

Number of jewelsÂ Â Â 19/21

EscapementÂ Â Â Anchor with pallets

BalanceÂ Â Â Glucydur

Shock protection(s)Â Â Â 3 arms, russian

Balance **** directionÂ Â Â counterclockwise

Hairspring studÂ Â Â moveable

Regulator typeÂ Â Â Hairspring key

Movement constructionÂ Â Â Fork

Escapement wheel, Fourth wheel

Third wheel, Large driving wheel, Large driving wheel

Mainspring barrel, Mainspring barrel

FeaturesÂ Â Â SCD,QG,RDR

FunctionsÂ Â Â Hour, minute, second, day

Beats per hourÂ Â Â 18000

SizeÂ Â Â 101/2'''

BR Martin

here is a piccy of my 21 Jewel Slava movement

[IMG alt="img00599201010121503.jpg"....us/img29/9714/img00599201010121503.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## citizenhell

Thanks for the great info :thumbsup:

Ian.

P.S. Going to have an unhappy wife tonight. My Vympel is in good order but the Chaika I bought for her has turned up not working :thumbsdown: Have contacted the seller & am awaiting a reply. Typical - I've now got a fistful of nice tickers & her first one turns out to be a dud & it's too small for me to even contemplate looking at.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> P.S. Going to have an unhappy wife tonight. My Vympel is in good order but the Chaika I bought for her has turned up not working :thumbsdown: Have contacted the seller & am awaiting a reply. Typical - I've now got a fistful of nice tickers & her first one turns out to be a dud & it's too small for me to even contemplate looking at.


 :rofl: ...that's why they never get a gift from me...  "Oh you want a new watch? Go for it! I totally agree you should buy one!"


----------



## martinzx

Â Here my latest a Poljot De luxe with the 23 Jewel 2209 Slim movement, the 2nd hand is not orginal but the price was right, I will change it in time, I am a big fan of this model, this is the watch as I bought it.

[IMG alt="img00705201010291610.jpg"...us/img264/4244/img00705201010291610.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="img00702201010291609.jpg"...us/img177/6508/img00702201010291609.jpg[/IMG]

BR Martin


----------



## Guest

martinzx said:


> Â Here my latest a Poljot De luxe with the 23 Jewel 2209 Slim movement, the 2nd hand is not orginal but the price was right, I will change it in time, I am a big fan of this model, this is the watch as I bought it.
> 
> [IMG alt="img00705201010291610.jpg"...us/img264/4244/img00705201010291610.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="img00702201010291609.jpg"...us/img177/6508/img00702201010291609.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> BR Martin


I think i know where you got this one Martin









It's a nice little watch ...But would be NICER IMHO if the seller did'nt butcher the cases by filing the great notches into them [i suspect that the sealing on some of these is going to be affected]

Sorry to have to say it .

But I trust you negotiated a satisfactory discount though  .


----------



## Kutusov

littlealex said:


> I think i know where you got this one Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a nice little watch ...But would be NICER IMHO if the seller did'nt butcher the cases by filing the great notches into them [i suspect that the sealing on some of these is going to be affected]


These things aren't waterproof so there isn't a sealing... are you talking about dust-proof?

Oh, and btw, that Poljot is a pretty little thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

littlealex said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Â Here my latest a Poljot De luxe with the 23 Jewel 2209 Slim movement, the 2nd hand is not orginal but the price was right, I will change it in time, I am a big fan of this model, this is the watch as I bought it.
> 
> [IMG alt="img00705201010291610.jpg"...us/img264/4244/img00705201010291610.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="img00702201010291609.jpg"...us/img177/6508/img00702201010291609.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> BR Martin
> 
> 
> 
> I think i know where you got this one MartinÂ Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â
> 
> It's a nice little watch ...But would be NICER IMHO ifÂ Â the seller did'nt butcher the cases by filing the great notches into them [i suspect that the sealing on some of these is going to be affected]
> 
> Sorry to have to say itÂ Â .
> 
> But I trust you negotiated a satisfactory discount thoughÂ Â  .
> 
> I agree Damien & yes I didÂ
Click to expand...


----------



## Russ Cook

Lovely watch Martin.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx

Russ Cook said:


> Lovely watch Martin.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Hey Russ many thanks,

How about posting that wonderful POBEDA Antarktida, you recently won, I m sure you out bid a few on here..........lolÂ :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> [
> 
> How about posting that wonderful POBEDA Antarktida, you recently won, I m sure you out bid a few on here..........lolÂ :man_in_love:


What?? I want to see it! :assassin:


----------



## Russ Cook

Many Thanks Martin and Kutusov.I would have posted the Atarktida here first,but I am having trouble posting pictures again,[i use theimageboard hosting site]i cant seem to get it to work.It took me forever to work out how to use that site originaly,[i am incredibly thick],so i am not to keen to move to another photo hosting site.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx

Russ Cook said:


> Many Thanks Martin and Kutusov.I would have posted the Atarktida here first,but I am having trouble posting pictures again,[i use theimageboard hosting site]i cant seem to get it to work.It took me forever to work out how to use that site originaly,[i am incredibly thick],so i am not to keen to move to another photo hosting site.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


No worries Russ I will post a few

Here you go....................Â Â :man_in_love:

[IMG alt="26243441.jpg"]http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6996/26243441.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="49927670.jpg"]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/6493/49927670.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="64712375.jpg"]http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4650/64712375.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kutusov

Russ Cook said:


> Many Thanks Martin and Kutusov.I would have posted the Atarktida here first,but I am having trouble posting pictures again,[i use theimageboard hosting site]i cant seem to get it to work.It took me forever to work out how to use that site originaly,[i am incredibly thick],so i am not to keen to move to another photo hosting site.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


I would recommend Imageshack but I'm having a few problems with it myself. Mainly, I keep getting logged off and that sometimes happens in the middle of an upload.

Still, no excuses!! What's that forum saying? If there isn't a picture, it doesn't exist!!


----------



## martinzx

martinzx said:


> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks Martin and Kutusov.I would have posted the Atarktida here first,but I am having trouble posting pictures again,[i use theimageboard hosting site]i cant seem to get it to work.It took me forever to work out how to use that site originaly,[i am incredibly thick],so i am not to keen to move to another photo hosting site.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Russ I will post a few
> 
> Here you go....................Â Â :man_in_love:
> 
> [IMG alt="26243441.jpg"]http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6996/26243441.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="49927670.jpg"]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/6493/49927670.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="64712375.jpg"]http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4650/64712375.jpg[/IMG]
Click to expand...

a couple moreÂ


----------



## Kutusov

:notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Russ Cook

Many Thanks Martin,for taking the time to post the pictures for me :thumbsup:

Thanks Kutusov,its in what can only be described as ,well used condition,but i love it,its incredibly Rare and one of my `grail` watches.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx

Russ Cook said:


> Many Thanks Martin,for taking the time to post the pictures for me :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Kutusov,its in what can only be described as ,well used condition,but i love it,its incredibly Rare and one of my `grail` watches.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Anytime Russ no worries, I am happy you found one of your grail watchesÂ Â :thumbup: Â I think you may have outbid Vaurien in the last seconds did you snipe it manually or did you use software ??

BR Martin


----------



## Russ Cook

martinzx said:


> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks Martin,for taking the time to post the pictures for me :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Kutusov,its in what can only be described as ,well used condition,but i love it,its incredibly Rare and one of my `grail` watches.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ.
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime Russ no worries, I am happy you found one of your grail watchesÂ Â :thumbup: Â I think you may have outbid Vaurien in the last seconds did you snipe it manually or did you use software ??
> 
> BR Martin
Click to expand...

Martin,i always use one of my old Slava split second stopwatches,its a bit more interesting than using a sniping service.[its also a bit more hit and miss :huh:

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx

Russ Cook said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks Martin,for taking the time to post the pictures for me :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Kutusov,its in what can only be described as ,well used condition,but i love it,its incredibly Rare and one of my `grail` watches.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ.
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime Russ no worries, I am happy you found one of your grail watchesÂ Â :thumbup: Â I think you may have outbid Vaurien in the last seconds did you snipe it manually or did you use software ??
> 
> BR Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin,i always use one of my old Slava split second stopwatches,its a bit more interesting than using a sniping service.[its also a bit more hit and miss :huh:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.
Click to expand...

Excellent ! well done Russ ,Â

bad luck VaurienÂ :to_become_senile:


----------



## martinzx

Well I got the Buran, & I must say I am very well pleased indeed, was not to sure about the coin edge at first, but its better in the flesh than the pictures IMHOÂ Â :man_in_love: Â

[IMG alt="img00721201010301422.jpg"...us/img713/3020/img00721201010301422.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="img00729201010301429.jpg"...us/img526/8144/img00729201010301429.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="img00735201010301431.jpg"...us/img233/3369/img00735201010301431.jpg[/IMG]

BR

Martin


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks Martin,for taking the time to post the pictures for me :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Kutusov,its in what can only be described as ,well used condition,but i love it,its incredibly Rare and one of my `grail` watches.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ.
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime Russ no worries, I am happy you found one of your grail watchesÂ Â :thumbup: Â I think you may have outbid Vaurien in the last seconds did you snipe it manually or did you use software ??
> 
> BR Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin,i always use one of my old Slava split second stopwatches,its a bit more interesting than using a sniping service.[its also a bit more hit and miss :huh:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent ! well done Russ ,Â
> 
> bad luck VaurienÂ :to_become_senile:
Click to expand...

He outbidded me offering $50 more (at least :no2: ). We and another anonymous were all in 7 seconds...

However I'll accept suggestion, using my Slava stopwatch for the next auctions.










Am I wrong, noticing a little malevolence in Martin?


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks Martin,for taking the time to post the pictures for me :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Kutusov,its in what can only be described as ,well used condition,but i love it,its incredibly Rare and one of my `grail` watches.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ.
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime Russ no worries, I am happy you found one of your grail watchesÂ Â :thumbup: Â I think you may have outbid Vaurien in the last seconds did you snipe it manually or did you use software ??
> 
> BR Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin,i always use one of my old Slava split second stopwatches,its a bit more interesting than using a sniping service.[its also a bit more hit and miss :huh:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent ! well done Russ ,Â
> 
> bad luck VaurienÂ Â Â :to_become_senile:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He outbidded me offering $50 more (at leastÂ Â :no2: ). We and another anonymous were all in 7 seconds...
> 
> However I'll accept suggestion, using my Slava stopwatch for the next auctions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I wrong, noticing a little malevolence in Martin?Â Â
Click to expand...

No not at all VaurienÂ Â Â  & I apologise if it came across that wayÂ


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I wrong, noticing a little malevolence in Martin?Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> No not at all VaurienÂ Â Â  & I apologise if it came across that wayÂ
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm surely wrong :to_become_senile:

Congratulations for your Buran: it's beautiful! :man_in_love:

In very good conditions, I think.


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> [IMG alt="img00721201010301422.jpg"...us/img713/3020/img00721201010301422.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="img00729201010301429.jpg"...us/img526/8144/img00729201010301429.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="img00735201010301431.jpg"...us/img233/3369/img00735201010301431.jpg[/IMG]


 :shocking: I love those Burans and those cathedral hands are just beautiful! Allow me to drool over it... :drool:


----------



## Russ Cook

Thats a lovely Buran Martin,i had one similar a while ago,i regret selling it now,i really liked the styling of it.

Anna,I love your Slava,i always use my Slava stopwatch for bidding,but i am very clumsy and sometimes,in the heat of the moment, get confused with computer keys and stopwatch buttons,so as i say,its a bit hit and miss   .

I won`t be bidding on any more auctions in the near future,i am broke :help: .

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Vaurien

Russ Cook said:


> Thats a lovely Buran Martin,i had one similar a while ago,i regret selling it now,i really liked the styling of it.
> 
> Anna,I love your Slava,i always use my Slava stopwatch for bidding,but i am very clumsy and sometimes,in the heat of the moment, get confused with computer keys and stopwatch buttons,so as i say,its a bit hit and miss   .
> 
> I won`t be bidding on any more auctions in the near future,i am broke :help: .
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ.


I don't know what do you mean: broke?

You have the rarest and most interesting of all the russian horologery grails :notworthy: , and you feel broke? :no2:

Really don't understand


----------



## tcj

Already in the Orange Amphib post.So pleased with it i thought i`d stick it here as well.checked it out for 48 hours and time keeping is within 3 seconds in that period.In my eyes that can`t be bad.



























Cheers Terry


----------



## citizenhell

Just managed to agree terms on this from a dealer on the 'bay. Got it with a tidy discount off the BIN price - it always pays to ask even if there isn't a best offer option as most will haggle down up to a 1/3 off the original price. If they won't then nothing lost.

Anyway back to the watch, I can now tick off Luch from the list as I've been hunting one of these for a while but most of the examples have been really battered - this one is really tidy as you can see;










Probably not to everyones taste but I love the look of these 'TV' style russians.

Ian.


----------



## Kutusov

tcj said:


> Already in the Orange Amphib post.So pleased with it i thought i`d stick it here as well.checked it out for 48 hours and time keeping is within 3 seconds in that period.In my eyes that can`t be bad.


3 seconds in 48 hours isn't bad?? It's brilliant!! Rolexs can't do that well!! 



citizenhell said:


>


I like those TV dials but could never find one in good condition for a reasonable price. I suspect that one should be a lot nicer on the flesh as it seems that pic is overexposed :thumbsup:


----------



## citizenhell

Got it for Â£18 including the new strap which seems okay to me. Most of them are asking more than that for ones with scratched cases & discoloured faces, so fingers crossed that it's a sensible bit of business.


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> Just managed to agree terms on this from a dealer on the 'bay. Got it with a tidy discount off the BIN price - it always pays to ask even if there isn't a best offer option as most will haggle down up to a 1/3 off the original price. If they won't then nothing lost.
> 
> Anyway back to the watch, I can now tick off Luch from the list as I've been hunting one of these for a while but most of the examples have been really battered - this one is really tidy as you can see;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not to everyones taste but I love the look of these 'TV' style russians.
> 
> Ian.


Ian you are really doing well with your collection, I like the TV styles also, & that look a minter............ well done! :thumbup:


----------



## citizenhell

martinzx said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just managed to agree terms on this from a dealer on the 'bay. Got it with a tidy discount off the BIN price - it always pays to ask even if there isn't a best offer option as most will haggle down up to a 1/3 off the original price. If they won't then nothing lost.
> 
> Anyway back to the watch, I can now tick off Luch from the list as I've been hunting one of these for a while but most of the examples have been really battered - this one is really tidy as you can see;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not to everyones taste but I love the look of these 'TV' style russians.
> 
> Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian you are really doing well with your collection, I like the TV styles also, & that look a minter............ well done! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks, the collection is coming along nicely. Still one or two more to find though.....

Ian.


----------



## Vaurien

citizenhell said:


> Thanks, the collection is coming along nicely. Still one or two more to find though.....
> 
> Ian.


One or two more.... are you joking! :jump: :rofl:

Fine watch, by the way k:


----------



## martinzx

Picked up this Raketa , have not had a chance to clean it yet,Â

[IMG alt="img00718201010301403.jpg"...us/img819/9979/img00718201010301403.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## citizenhell

martinzx said:


> Picked up this Raketa , have not had a chance to clean it yet,Â
> 
> [IMG alt="img00718201010301403.jpg"...us/img819/9979/img00718201010301403.jpg[/IMG]


Like this one :thumbsup: Is that patterning on the dial? Lovely milled style bezel & nice hour markers.

Ian.


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this Raketa , have not had a chance to clean it yet,Â
> 
> 
> 
> Like this oneÂ Â :thumbsup: Is that patterning on the dial? Lovely milled style bezel & nice hour markers.
> 
> Ian.
Click to expand...

Yes Ian its the pattern, its a purple stardust type of thing going on...........lol........


----------



## citizenhell

Vaurien said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, the collection is coming along nicely. Still one or two more to find though.....
> 
> Ian.
> 
> 
> 
> One or two more.... are you joking! :jump: :rofl:
> 
> Fine watch, by the way k:
Click to expand...

Sshhh!!! You never know who might be watching. I typed that with my wife looking over my shoulder









Next incoming is ticking away quietly on the bay unless one of you lot gets wind of it...

Still got to get my Vostok Amphibia but as it's a new one that won't be a problem, so I'm getting all of the more difficult ones on my list first as they become available. Been after a good TV Luch like this for over a month until I spotted this one.


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> [IMG alt="img00718201010301403.jpg"...us/img819/9979/img00718201010301403.jpg[/IMG]


That's another one hard to find in decent condition. I almost bought a red one from the the Moscow Olympic games (always an icon) but it had a nasty scratch on the dial. You guys probably know the one I'm talking about. I stopped watching it so I don't know if it's still available.


----------



## citizenhell

The Pobeda has landed



















NOS, arrived in original box & with tag & documentation which is a 2 year guarantee but on a 1990 watch is somewhat redundant!

:man_in_love: the face on it, the patterning looks fabulous when the light catches it. Case is immaculate.

My new favourite in the collection.

Ian


----------



## Vaurien

citizenhell said:


> The Pobeda has landed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS, arrived in original box & with tag & documentation which is a 2 year guarantee but on a 1990 watch is somewhat redundant!
> 
> :man_in_love: the face on it, the patterning looks fabulous when the light catches it. Case is immaculate.
> 
> My new favourite in the collection.
> 
> Ian


Beautiful! I like that pattern together with dial geometrical drawing.


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> The Pobeda has landed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS, arrived in original box & with tag & documentation which is a 2 year guarantee but on a 1990 watch is somewhat redundant!
> 
> :man_in_love: the face on it, the patterning looks fabulous when the light catches it. Case is immaculate.
> 
> My new favourite in the collection.
> 
> Ian


Ian you are doing better ............... excellent watch I really like it, case receipt etc, well done friend! Â What strap are you going to put on?


----------



## citizenhell

martinzx said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new favourite in the collection.
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> Ian you are doing better ............... excellent watch I really like it, case receipt etc, well done friend! Â What strap are you going to put on?
Click to expand...

Not sure which strap to go for. Didn't know whether to keep it simple with a plain black leather band or to go for a carbon fibre strap which would either complement the dial sheen or overpower it. Will probably buy both to see & use the reject on something else.


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new favourite in the collection.
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> Ian you are doing better ............... excellent watch I really like it, case receipt etc, well done friend! Â What strap are you going to put on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure which strap to go for. Didn't know whether to keep it simple with a plain black leather band or to go for a carbon fibre strap which would either complement the dial sheen or overpower it. Will probably buy both to see & use the reject on something else.
Click to expand...

Ian be sure to post some pics, sorry Ian when I read my post back quote... 'Ian you are doing better' it sounded crass,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, what I meant to say was after that excellent Luch watch & this beauty is that your last 2 watches are excellent!! well :thumbup: doneÂ

BRÂ

Martin


----------



## citizenhell

No problem Martin, I guessed what you meant :thumbsup: . I'm just organising some foam rings to go in the new box I bought from a Lidl shop & then I should be able to didplay everything together for the first time - it's quite a diverse looking bunch of watches now.

Ian.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Not sure which strap to go for. Didn't know whether to keep it simple with a plain black leather band or to go for a carbon fibre strap which would either complement the dial sheen or overpower it. Will probably buy both to see & use the reject on something else.


That's a good point Ian, I can see how one might be dragged to carbon strap, it has a lot to do with the dial. But I agree it would divert your attention from dial and this is a small watch, you'll want to focus on the dial light-play and shape of the case. I would go with a thin smooth black leather, maybe with white stitchings at most. Maybe something like this:










It's almost a straight strap, which is important with 18mm straps... they are already narrow enough.

A grey one might work well too, as it would match the lighter colour on the dial when it receives direct light. It would be something that might reinforce that element:


----------



## citizenhell

Cheers for the pics Kutusov, I think you've nailed it with the second one if I can get a charcoal one. Will still get a carbon as I want one for a different watch anyway & for the price of them it's always good to have a spare.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Cheers for the pics Kutusov, I think you've nailed it with the second one if I can get a charcoal one. Will still get a carbon as I want one for a different watch anyway & for the price of them it's always good to have a spare.


I think it's the right choice. A lighter strap will also reinforce the black dial in "idle mode". I don't know about the one I posted though, it might be too thick... those hooded lugs seem to be very narrow... go as thin as you can!


----------



## citizenhell

Stroke of luck this evening. A colleague who knows I collect Russian watches gave me a Vostok Komandirskie saying it belonged to her son but didn't work anymore so if I could get it going it's mine. Not particularly bothered about the watch as it's not the Vostok model I want, but it did have a rather nice strap that fits my new Pobeda that arrived today. RESULT :thumbsup: Looks spot on & it means at least I can wear it until my strap orders arrive.

Oh, as for the Vostok, once I'd fixed it by winding it up & setting the time :dntknw: it's been happily ticking away - albeit strapless!


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Oh, as for the Vostok, once I'd fixed it by winding it up & setting the time :dntknw: it's been happily ticking away - albeit strapless!


  Vostoks are proper machines, like old TVs and old cars. If they stop working you just have to slap or kick them and everything gets back to normal









What Komandirskie is it? I might take it off your hands... PM me, will you?


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, as for the Vostok, once I'd fixed it by winding it up & setting the timeÂ Â :dntknw: it's been happily ticking away - albeit strapless!
> 
> 
> 
> Vostoks are proper machines, like old TVs and old cars. If they stop working you just have to slap or kick them and everything gets back to normalÂ Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â
> 
> What Komandirskie is it? I might take it off your hands... PM me, will you?
Click to expand...

Kutusov you don't miss nothing....lol Â Â


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, as for the Vostok, once I'd fixed it by winding it up & setting the time :dntknw: it's been happily ticking away - albeit strapless!
> 
> 
> 
> Vostoks are proper machines, like old TVs and old cars. If they stop working you just have to slap or kick them and everything gets back to normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Komandirskie is it? I might take it off your hands... PM me, will you?
Click to expand...

Will do when I've got a picture of it sorted.


----------



## Draygo

martinzx said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this Raketa , have not had a chance to clean it yet,Â
> 
> 
> 
> Like this oneÂ Â :thumbsup: Is that patterning on the dial? Lovely milled style bezel & nice hour markers.
> 
> Ian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Ian its the pattern, its a purple stardust type of thing going on...........lol........
Click to expand...

Martin - mine's got a plain old dust thing going on . Bit of wabi, but I like it!


----------



## Draygo

citizenhell said:


> The Pobeda has landed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS, arrived in original box & with tag & documentation which is a 2 year guarantee but on a 1990 watch is somewhat redundant!
> 
> :man_in_love: the face on it, the patterning looks fabulous when the light catches it. Case is immaculate.
> 
> My new favourite in the collection.
> 
> Ian


Now THAT was a good call!

I'd seen it, but it didn't look that nice to me... But in your pics it looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Kutusov you don't miss nothing....lol Â Â


 

You guys missed out on a 3133 also... I know that because I was the only bidder. Haven't payed for it yet so I'm not posting it until then


----------



## martinzx

Draygo said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this Raketa , have not had a chance to clean it yet,Â
> 
> 
> 
> Like this oneÂ Â :thumbsup: Is that patterning on the dial? Lovely milled style bezel & nice hour markers.
> 
> Ian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Ian its the pattern, its a purple stardust type of thing going on...........lol........Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin - mine's got a plain old dust thing going on .Â Â Bit of wabi, but I like it!
Click to expand...

I like it, it looks good on that strapÂ :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov you don't miss nothing....lol Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys missed out on a 3133 also... I know that because I was the only bidder. Haven't payed for it yet so I'm not posting it until thenÂ Â
Click to expand...

Ha ha............ you think so maybe not...........but its to early to say anymore....................lolÂ :to_become_senile:


----------



## citizenhell

Draygo said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pobeda has landed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOS, arrived in original box & with tag & documentation which is a 2 year guarantee but on a 1990 watch is somewhat redundant!
> 
> :man_in_love: the face on it, the patterning looks fabulous when the light catches it. Case is immaculate.
> 
> My new favourite in the collection.
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT was a good call!
> 
> I'd seen it, but it didn't look that nice to me... But in your pics it looks great. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the interest,

Looks even better in the metal as the dial has a purple/green irridescent tinge to it when the light catches it right. The ebay pics did it no justice but I bought it largely on the grounds that pretty much all of the others i'd seen had been blue & this was the only black one i'd spotted. Without doubt THE best one i've bought so far even though it was waaayyy cheaper than another one in my collection that I overpaid on because I'd never seen another dial quite like it.

Ian.


----------



## citizenhell

martinzx said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this Raketa , have not had a chance to clean it yet,Â
> 
> 
> 
> Like this oneÂ Â :thumbsup: Is that patterning on the dial? Lovely milled style bezel & nice hour markers.
> 
> Ian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Ian its the pattern, its a purple stardust type of thing going on...........lol........Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Martin - mine's got a plain old dust thing going on .Â Â Bit of wabi, but I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it, it looks good on that strapÂ :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+1 to this. That's a nice dial - would be interested in one of those if I hadn't already reached my (self imposed) Raketa quota!


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> +1 to this. That's a nice dial - would be interested in one of those if I hadn't already reached my (self imposed) Raketa quota!


You can get one of these 170416626310









...and I still don't have a PM from you regarding a certain Komandirskie... :naughty:


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 to this. That's a nice dial - would be interested in one of those if I hadn't already reached my (self imposed) Raketa quota!
> 
> 
> 
> You can get one of these 170416626310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I still don't have a PM from you regarding a certain Komandirskie... :naughty:
Click to expand...

Ahhhh, badge engineering at it's best - don't you just love it! A Cornavin version will do nicely - cheers.

As for the Komandirskie, I'll get it photographed tomorrow.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Ahhhh, badge engineering at it's best - don't you just love it! A Cornavin version will do nicely - cheers.


And there's a beautiful red dialled version of that one with a golden case! See if there is one available, you really have to see it first.


----------



## martinzx

Here is the Raketa cleaned up a bit................

[IMG alt="good1t.jpg"]http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/1772/good1t.jpg[/IMG]

now what strap?? not to sure with this one.....................

[IMG alt="img00831201011031416.jpg"...us/img130/3338/img00831201011031416.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## citizenhell

Looking good Martin :thumbup:

As for a strap I think it would look good on a plain black nato fabric or similar, as you have the same dilemma as I do with my new Pobeda - anything too fancy will just compete with the dial which would be a shame.

You have now set me looking for one of these under the Cornavin brand name as I've already got a Raketa - don't know if they did it with as nice a dial tho'

Ian.


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> now what strap?? not to sure with this one.....................


Black or navy blue Perlon!


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> now what strap?? not to sure with this one.....................
> 
> 
> 
> Black or navy blue Perlon!
Click to expand...

Where from please?

Hey Kutusov whats this 3133 you are getting?? Â Â


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Where from please?
> 
> Hey Kutusov whats this 3133 you are getting?? Â Â


RLT, Roy's the only source for Perlon straps that I know of. (it's in the NATO straps section)

Regarding the 3133, wait for it but it's veeeery nice. I still haven't payed for it as I'm yet to receive my CC, should have been here on Monday. The seller knows I'm having this problem and kindly agreed to wait until my paypal is back and running. Anyway, and until I pay for it, I don't consider it mine yet.


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where from please?
> 
> Hey Kutusov whats this 3133 you are getting?? Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> RLT, Roy's the only source for Perlon straps that I know of. (it's in the NATO straps section)
> 
> Regarding the 3133, wait for it but it's veeeery nice. I still haven't payed for it as I'm yet to receive my CC, should have been here on Monday. The seller knows I'm having this problem and kindly agreed to wait until my paypal is back and running. Anyway, and until I pay for it, I don't consider it mine yet.
Click to expand...

Thanks & fair comment ref 3133

BR MartinÂ :thumbup:


----------



## citizenhell

Just landed myself a 1969 Zarja from the Penza Watch factory

Chrome case, white face with a 3 handed dial. Looks very tidy.

Here's the pic is came with off the bay,










The only snag with it is you don't seem to be able to tell the time with it :umnik2:

Ian


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> Just landed myself a 1969 Zarja from the Penza Watch factory
> 
> Chrome case, white face with a 3 handed dial. Looks very tidy.
> 
> Here's the pic is came with off the bay,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only snag with it is you don't seem to be able to tell the time with itÂ Â :umnik2:
> 
> Ian


Any more pictures I have not seen one of them beforeÂ


----------



## citizenhell

That's the only picture I could lift from the advert - the rest were done as a scrolling video montage so I couldn't pick it up.

Oh, by the way I know this item is fftopic2: but is has come out of a Russian watch factory so I thought i'd drop it in for amusement.

I'll post more when it arrives but they may have to go elsewhere


----------



## martinzx

martinzx said:


> Here is the Raketa cleaned up a bit................
> 
> [IMG alt="good1t.jpg"]http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/1772/good1t.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> now what strap?? not to sure with this one.....................
> 
> [IMG alt="img00831201011031416.jpg"...us/img130/3338/img00831201011031416.jpg[/IMG]


here is the Raketa listed in a 1977 catologue, top left number 9Â

[IMG alt="captured.png"]http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/8003/captured.png[/IMG]


----------



## martinzx

Here a Luch super slim 2209 caliber in blue as is, the crystal needs polishing & a good clean up should sort it i think........

[IMG alt="84806440.jpg"]http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/3364/84806440.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## martinzx

Another Raketa, itsÂ 16 Jewel, gilded cased.............

[IMG alt="49969719.jpg"]http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/332/49969719.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="ok1u.jpg"]http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1840/ok1u.jpg[/IMG]

BR Martin


----------



## citizenhell

:thumbsup: Another nice pair for your collection Martin.


----------



## Russ Cook

Very nice Martin.as you know i love the Ultra Thins and i think the Raketa is great,i love wearing them,very underrated watches,

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx

Russ Cook said:


> Very nice Martin.as you know i love the Ultra Thins and i think the Raketa is great,i love wearing them,very underrated watches,
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


I totally agree Russ, I love the 2209 Super Slims(Pennants), but I think I broke this one, slipped popping of the back & had not worked since, I am really gutted, because I particularly liked this one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,







Â :wallbash:


----------



## citizenhell

Finally made my mind up as to which watch I really wanted & here it is

A tidy looking ZIM with an interesting face design, clean crystal, decent looking case & strap.










Managed to twist the 'bay dealers arm for a 40% discount :yahoo: so got it at a nice price.

It was a close call between that & this one on 'bay: 110607018459 so I hope I've made the right choice.


----------



## citizenhell

citizenhell said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, as for the Vostok, once I'd fixed it by winding it up & setting the time :dntknw: it's been happily ticking away - albeit strapless!
> 
> 
> 
> Vostoks are proper machines, like old TVs and old cars. If they stop working you just have to slap or kick them and everything gets back to normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Komandirskie is it? I might take it off your hands... PM me, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do when I've got a picture of it sorted.
Click to expand...

Finally got the picture sorted. Here it is;


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> Finally made my mind up as to which watch I really wanted & here it is
> 
> A tidy looking ZIM with an interesting face design, clean crystal, decent looking case & strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to twist the 'bay dealers arm for a 40% discountÂ Â :yahoo: so got it at a nice price.
> 
> It was a close call between that & this one on 'bay:Â Â 110607018459 so I hope I've made the right choice.


Love the Zim they really made some funky designs, also love the Red & Gold combo df the other.......

Great edition to an ever expanding collection, How many now Ian?

BR MartinÂ


----------



## citizenhell

9 so far - 7 in hand & 2 in transit. plenty to go at yet!

It was the dial pattern that swung it, but it really hurts not to be getting the red one- it will make someone happy as it's in great condition & still cheap at the current bid.


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> 9 so far - 7 in hand & 2 in transit. plenty to go at yet!
> 
> It was the dial pattern that swung it, but it really hurts not to be getting the red one- it will make someone happy as it's in great condition & still cheap at the current bid.


Ian its the journey of the collecting is where the fun isÂ


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Finally got the picture sorted. Here it is;


Oh, that's a lot nicer than I thought! Something of a Navigator to it! Not for me though but you'll sell that one in 5 minutes!



citizenhell said:


> 9 so far - 7 in hand & 2 in transit. plenty to go at yet!
> 
> It was the dial pattern that swung it, but it really hurts not to be getting the red one- it will make someone happy as it's in great condition & still cheap at the current bid.


...and that red one is really nice. I've been tempted more than once by those cases, only problem is that they are bit small. Well, probably it was a big one at the time...


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the picture sorted. Here it is;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that's a lot nicer than I thought! Something of a Navigator to it! Not for me though but you'll sell that one in 5 minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9 so far - 7 in hand & 2 in transit. plenty to go at yet!
> 
> It was the dial pattern that swung it, but it really hurts not to be getting the red one- it will make someone happy as it's in great condition & still cheap at the current bid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and that red one is really nice. I've been tempted more than once by those cases, only problem is that they are bit small. Well, probably it was a big one at the time...
Click to expand...

Zim is a 30mm dial in a 35mm case, I find myself being drawn towards the smaller dial faces for some reason at the moment. Now I'm just hoping it turns up before the other one's time runs out in case I don't like it & regret not bidding on red dial!

Might just give the Komandirskie back to the original owner with the advice that it needs to be wound up to make it work  - as it's probably only worth a tenner I can't be bothered with selling & posting it.

On another note, what do you reckon to the new Vostok Amfibia (how they spell it) range, particularly the red sea model?


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> On another note, what do you reckon to the new Vostok Amfibia (how they spell it) range, particularly the red sea model?


These?










Personally I don't like them one bit but that's just me. They also cost a lot more than your regular Amphibia but use the same 2416B movement. One the other hand, so does the VE Arktika (with the added complications of GMT and day-night cycle) and they cost much more.

I don't know... all I can say is that you won't be disappointed with a scubadude... these ones, well... I can see them getting boring very quickly, even if you like them now.


----------



## citizenhell

Similar style, I prefer the Red Sea model which has the bracelet rather than the plastic strap - also it has the 4 o'clock crown with metal overlock. Think you are right that the originals have more style but having heard varying reports about their water resistence I wondered if these might be any better should I want to use it as a diver.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Similar style, I prefer the Red Sea model which has the bracelet rather than the plastic strap - also it has the 4 o'clock crown with metal overlock. Think you are right that the originals have more style but having heard varying reports about their water resistence I wondered if these might be any better should I want to use it as a diver.


Oh, sorry, the Red Sea! That only now clicked in my mind! I was just reading "Anfibia red" and I wasn't sure what you meant! The Red Sea is actually quite different from the one I've posted. It's this one, isn't it?



















Looks great! And it's something I have a hard time thinking of as one of the classic Vostoks so you can probably own one of those too, it won't screw up your one brand/one watch thing. Although they belong to what now is called Vostok Watches Inc. (or something like that), it's in fact a lot more an Anfibia as a brand than a Vostok.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

My newest... NOS in the box, everything.

The Orange is actually Red. I just love it plus it's an alarm... does it get any better??

Sorry low/no light to get rid of the glare plus hand held.


----------



## citizenhell

Mechanical Alarm said:


> My newest... NOS in the box, everything.
> 
> The Orange is actually Red. I just love it plus it's an alarm... does it get any better??
> 
> Sorry low/no light to get rid of the glare plus hand held.


Nice looker :thumbsup: is it Chinese?? Who make this?

Cheers, Ian.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Sorry... it's a Poljot ~45mm.


----------



## citizenhell

Forgive my ignorance, I assumed it was Chinese due to the lack of a name & 'made in' info on the dial, which you usually see on most Russians. Love big faced watches but they don't like me but it seems to suit your wrist.

Enjoy in good health,

Ian.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Ian...

Thank you... I do like 'em BIG... watches that is. Looks like you have a nice selection of Russians. Any pix posted out there?

Robert


----------



## citizenhell

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Ian...
> 
> Thank you... I do like 'em BIG... watches that is. Looks like you have a nice selection of Russians. Any pix posted out there?
> 
> Robert


Hi Robert,

If you look through this actual thread you should be able to see a whole bunch of mine dotted here & there. I'm just waiting for a couple to arrive & then I'm going to post a family group picture of them all in my new watch box - so keep watching!


----------



## martinzx

Mechanical Alarm said:


> My newest... NOS in the box, everything.
> 
> The Orange is actually Red. I just love it plus it's an alarm... does it get any better??
> 
> Sorry low/no light to get rid of the glare plus hand held.


Great Poljot, thanks for sharing, looks good Â 

BR Martin


----------



## suggsy

Just bought a couple of nice natos from our host, and put my scubadude on this little number which I think suits it quite well.

Sorry for bad phone pics:


----------



## martinzx

Hey I like it, totally changes the look of the watch, amazing what a strap can do !Â :yes:

BR Martin


----------



## suggsy

martinzx said:


> Hey I like it, totally changes the look of the watch, amazing what a strap can do !Â :yes:
> 
> BR Martin


Yes thanks I think it works well, although because of my rubbish photography the stripe looks almost yellow but in fact it's a nice orange :bag:

Also I really must put a 22mm on there instead of the 20mm


----------



## Kutusov

suggsy said:


> Yes thanks I think it works well, although because of my rubbish photography the stripe looks almost yellow but in fact it's a nice orange :bag:
> 
> Also I really must put a 22mm on there instead of the 20mm


A Vostok on a NATO???? HERETIC!!!! :assassin:


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> suggsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thanks I think it works well, although because of my rubbish photography the stripe looks almost yellow but in fact it's a nice orange :bag:
> 
> Also I really must put a 22mm on there instead of the 20mm
> 
> 
> 
> A Vostok on a NATO???? HERETIC!!!! :assassin:
Click to expand...

Not a lot of choice mate - there isn't a Warsaw Pact strap :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Not a lot of choice mate - there isn't a Warsaw Pact strap :tongue2:


 

... and there's even these things :fear:


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of choice mate - there isn't a Warsaw Pact strap :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and there's even these things :fear:
Click to expand...

JUST NO!







to that one,

Hey, wonder if the comrades ever did an Afghanistan campaign watch? Probably not!!!!


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Hey, wonder if the comrades ever did an Afghanistan campaign watch? Probably not!!!!


Not that I know of... I remember seeing one Raketa with a dial from some Mil24 flight-group supposedly from the Afghan war but it was most likely as genuine as those "genuine" Waffen SS ones... it was also ugly as sin!


----------



## martinzx

Hi Comrades,

Well a restoration now completed,Â

a good while back I found a lovely Kirovskie, but the crystal was cracked, the case in a poor condition, the crown worn etc;

Before:

[IMG alt="87571382.jpg"]http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/8193/87571382.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="ok1xx.jpg"]http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/8462/ok1xx.jpg[/IMG]

After:

<a href="" rel="external nofollow">

BR Martin


----------



## martinzx

more pics:

[IMG alt="ok4.jpg"]http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/8760/ok4.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="ok5yk.jpg"]http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6278/ok5yk.jpg[/IMG]

BR Martin


----------



## BondandBigM

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I do like 'em BIG... watches that is.












I also found a place that are selling similar ones but 70mm diameter 

Might have to see about getting one


----------



## gaz64

BondandBigM said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like 'em BIG... watches that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found a place that are selling similar ones but 70mm diameter
Click to expand...

70mm is a clock not a watch


----------



## BondandBigM

gaz64 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do like 'em BIG... watches that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found a place that are selling similar ones but 70mm diameter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 70mm is a clock not a watch
Click to expand...

One place commented that they could be used as desk clocks

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

> *Functions*
> 
> *Hour, Minutes, Seconds*
> 
> *For "big wrist"*
> 
> *Use as "clock" on desk*


----------



## Kutusov

Oh yeah, doesn't get bigger than those Russian divers!

Well, might as well post this since the seller hasn't shot me yet... Okeah reissued :man_in_love:










Oh, an Martin, that Kirovskie looks amazing, well done there!


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> Oh yeah, doesn't get bigger than those Russian divers!
> 
> Well, might as well post this since the seller hasn't shot me yet... Okeah reissuedÂ Â :man_in_love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, an Martin, that Kirovskie looks amazing, well done there!


Very nice KutovsovÂ :man_in_love:Â Is in the 2004 3133 reissue?? what size is it?? What number is it??

I think its great, I love the colours of the dial, a great tribute to a great watch, well done,Â

BR Martin


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, it's a 2004 reissue, number 86/999. This is the first of my plan to refurbish my collection. I decided that I really don't care for a collection in the way that you have watches kept away in a drawer that don't get used. So stay tuned, you'll be seeing a lot from me in the sales forum


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> more pics:
> 
> [IMG alt="ok4.jpg"]http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/8760/ok4.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="ok5yk.jpg"]http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6278/ok5yk.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> BR Martin


Good work, and fine watch!

:man_in_love:

I appreciate some variety in the soviet watch field! :yes:


----------



## Russ Cook

martinzx said:


> more pics:
> 
> [IMG alt="ok4.jpg"]http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/8760/ok4.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="ok5yk.jpg"]http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/6278/ok5yk.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> BR Martin


Martin, What a Beautiful transformation,i love the Russian watches from that period.A great restoration.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## citizenhell

Today's gift from Postman Pat - my Luch has arrived,










Slightly bigger than I was expecting but still okay for me.

Used, but quite tidy - the only change will be to turn the (new) strap around as the seller has put it the wrong way round (NO, not back to front :tongue2: )


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Used, but quite tidy - the only change will be to turn the (new) strap around as the seller has put it the wrong way round (NO, not back to front :tongue2: )


Uhm, I think I know from whom you got it from... There's a Ukrainian seller that always puts his watches that way. I don't know why is that and was about to ask him once but then decided to shut up.

The Luch looks very good on your wrist!


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Used, but quite tidy - the only change will be to turn the (new) strap around as the seller has put it the wrong way round (NO, not back to front :tongue2: )
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, I think I know from whom you got it from... There's a Ukrainian seller that always puts his watches that way. I don't know why is that and was about to ask him once but then decided to shut up.
> 
> The Luch looks very good on your wrist!
Click to expand...

Thanks for the comment :thumbsup:

It did come form the Ukraine, so you are probably right. It's comfortable enough but just a pain to do up, so I'll be switching it round asap.

Just waiting for the ZIM now & then I can photograph them all together as a progress report.


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> Today's gift from Postman Pat - my Luch has arrived,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly bigger than I was expecting but still okay for me.
> 
> Used, but quite tidy - the only change will be to turn the (new) strap around as the seller has put it the wrong way round (NO, not back to frontÂ Â :tongue2: )


Very retro, I like it Ian, it does look bigger than the Raketa TV's & a nice clean dial, there's lots about but not so many with great dials,Â :good:


----------



## citizenhell

Cheers Martin, the dial is nice. I saw a similar one but it appeared to have green mould growing around the 7 o'clock baton! :bad:

Can't comment on the Raketa TV ones as I've only seen non-wrist pictures so it's difficult to tell the scale, so I'll take your word on that one.

Regards, Ian.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Cheers Martin, the dial is nice. I saw a similar one but it appeared to have green mould growing around the 7 o'clock baton! :bad:


Whatttt???? You let go one of the ultra rare extra limited edition of the Luch with "green mould growing around the 7 o'clock baton"?? Those were used in the Chernobyl cleaning and the mould is a mutant life-form with extra-sensorial powers that can tell you the lotary number of next week, every week! Your loss, mate!! :tongue2:


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Martin, the dial is nice. I saw a similar one but it appeared to have green mould growing around the 7 o'clock baton! :bad:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatttt???? You let go one of the ultra rare extra limited edition of the Luch with "green mould growing around the 7 o'clock baton"?? Those were used in the Chernobyl cleaning and the mould is a mutant life-form with extra-sensorial powers that can tell you the lotary number of next week, every week! Your loss, mate!! :tongue2:
Click to expand...

Mmmmmm....... think you've just managed to score 11 out of 10 on the :bull*******: o-meter!

Figured it must have been a fake Luch Chernobyl as it didn't glow well in the lume photo's :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Figured it must have been a fake Luch Chernobyl as it didn't glow well in the lume photo's :tongue2:


I told you it was extra-sensorial... you have to imagine the glow inside your head... really hard.


----------



## citizenhell

Not strictly on topic as my latest editions, but I finally got round to taking a family shot of my collection to date, so here they are;










You can ignore the two on the right hand side, these being my Citizen Eco-drive & my Maurice Lacroix Sphere, neither of which have been worn since my first Russian arrived! They will be removed if my ZIM ever turns up & when I get my Amphibia at Xmas.

Now all I need to do is keep remembering to wind them up!


----------



## citizenhell

Typical! Moan like hell about my ZIM not arriving & then it turns up 10 minutes later. Anyway, happy to have it & here is the picture

]









Watch is lovely, strap is rubbish & will be replaced immediately as it's alraedy fallen apart once.

This now means the Lacroix (see previous post) can be chucked in a drawer & forgotten about, and the ZIM put in its place.

Ian.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Watch is lovely, strap is rubbish & will be replaced immediately as it's alraedy fallen apart once.
> 
> This now means the Lacroix (see previous post) can be chucked in a drawer & forgotten about, and the ZIM put in its place.


 :rofl: That strap does look like crap! The head looks good though! And the Lacroix... maybe it should go to the sales forum? It should generate funds for a few other Ruskies...


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch is lovely, strap is rubbish & will be replaced immediately as it's alraedy fallen apart once.
> 
> This now means the Lacroix (see previous post) can be chucked in a drawer & forgotten about, and the ZIM put in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: That strap does look like crap! The head looks good though! And the Lacroix... maybe it should go to the sales forum? It should generate funds for a few other Ruskies...
Click to expand...

Don't think a Lacroix would generate much interest on here, they are generally looked down on as fashion watches rather than decent timepieces. Might chuck it on ebay to part fund a Strela or Amphibia Red Sea. Might also dig out my old Tag Heuer as well & see if it still works....


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Don't think a Lacroix would generate much interest on here, they are generally looked down on as fashion watches rather than decent timepieces.


Try it anyway, you never know... and the worst it can happen is getting no offers...

PS: Nice box btw! :thumbsup:


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think a Lacroix would generate much interest on here, they are generally looked down on as fashion watches rather than decent timepieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Try it anyway, you never know... and the worst it can happen is getting no offers...
> 
> PS: Nice box btw! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

The box is one of the famous Lidl tea boxes you might have read about on other threads. Ideal for watches, it has a plastic window lid. Bought two of them so I can get at least ten more russians


----------



## suggsy

Haven't worn this in a little while, (spot the deliberate mistake) :


----------



## Kutusov

What mistake is that?


----------



## suggsy

Kutusov said:


> What mistake is that?


Can't find an 18mm pin which is why I haven't worn it for a while


----------



## Kutusov

suggsy said:


> Can't find an 18mm pin which is why I haven't worn it for a while


Oh, that! Get one of Roy's nylons, they come with springbars


----------



## tcj

citizenhell said:


> Not strictly on topic as my latest editions, but I finally got round to taking a family shot of my collection to date, so here they are;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ignore the two on the right hand side, these being my Citizen Eco-drive & my Maurice Lacroix Sphere, neither of which have been worn since my first Russian arrived! They will be removed if my ZIM ever turns up & when I get my Amphibia at Xmas.
> 
> Now all I need to do is keep remembering to wind them up!


Hi Ian,Just a little tip.[great collection BTW.]If you line your boxes it will save any scuffing to buckles and straps.i`ve done mine with drawer liner cut into strips placed in the bottom of each tray and covered the pipe lagging by glueing the same around them.heres a few pics.

before.










after.










only one more to do.










cheers Terry


----------



## citizenhell

Thanks for the tip Terry :thumbsup: & yours is a fine looking collection also.

Ian.


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> Not strictly on topic as my latest editions, but I finally got round to taking a family shot of my collection to date, so here they are;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ignore the two on the right hand side, these being my Citizen Eco-drive & my Maurice Lacroix Sphere, neither of which have been worn since my first Russian arrived! They will be removed if my ZIM ever turns up & when I get my Amphibia at Xmas.
> 
> Now all I need to do is keep remembering to wind them up!


Hey Ian

Looking good my friend, I really like them boxes, makes a great job, well done

BR Martin


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> Typical! Moan like hell about my ZIM not arriving & then it turns up 10 minutes later. Anyway, happy to have it & here is the picture
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch is lovely, strap is rubbish & will be replaced immediately as it's alraedy fallen apart once.
> 
> This now means the Lacroix (see previous post) can be chucked in a drawer & forgotten about, and the ZIM put in its place.
> 
> Ian.


I like it mate! it will look the biz on a new strap !

BR Martin


----------



## citizenhell

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Well it has arrived................well worth the waitÂ Â Â :thumbup:Â my Poljot Strela

[IMG alt="img01172201011181327.jpg"...us/img100/4434/img01172201011181327.jpg[/IMG]

Â

[IMG alt="img01178201011181329.jpg"...us/img404/8366/img01178201011181329.jpg[/IMG]

Â

[IMG alt="img01190201011181332.jpg"...us/img338/3199/img01190201011181332.jpg[/IMG]

Â

[IMG alt="img01192201011181332.jpg"...us/img203/9247/img01192201011181332.jpg[/IMG]

Â

They are a little smaller than I expected, but I love itÂ Â Â :man_in_love:

Many thanks to well the RLT member for the co-operation, you know who you areÂ Â Â 

BR Martin


----------



## citizenhell

:crybaby: I seem to be the only one on this forum that hasn't got a Strela :crybaby:

Nice watch Martin :thumbsup: Are you going to keep it on that strap?


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> :crybaby: I seem to be the only one on this forum that hasn't got a StrelaÂ Â :crybaby:
> 
> Nice watch Martin :thumbsup: Are you going to keep it on that strap?


Thanks Ian mate,Â

I am sure you will have one soon,Â Â :thumbsup:

I think I may change the strap, Im thinking green canvas like below, or brown leather .....



BR Martin


----------



## freestyle_gus

martinzx said:


> Well it has arrived................well worth the waitÂ Â Â :thumbup:Â my Poljot Strela
> 
> [IMG alt="img01172201011181327.jpg"...us/img100/4434/img01172201011181327.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Â
> 
> [IMG alt="img01178201011181329.jpg"...us/img404/8366/img01178201011181329.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Â
> 
> [IMG alt="img01190201011181332.jpg"...us/img338/3199/img01190201011181332.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Â
> 
> [IMG alt="img01192201011181332.jpg"...us/img203/9247/img01192201011181332.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Â
> 
> They are a little smaller than I expected, but I love itÂ Â Â :man_in_love:
> 
> Many thanks to well the RLT member for the co-operation, you know who you areÂ Â Â
> 
> BR Martin


Very nice 

As you know I'm hankering after one of these, where did you get it? Most of the white face one's I have seen seem to have silver chrono dials, which I'm not so much a fan of.

R :notworthy:


----------



## citizenhell

Think that green canvas really suits it.

Ian.


----------



## martinzx

freestyle_gus said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it has arrived................well worth the waitÂ Â Â :thumbup: my Poljot Strela
> 
> They are a little smaller than I expected, but I love itÂ Â Â :man_in_love:
> 
> Many thanks to the RLT member for the co-operation, you know who you are Â Â
> 
> BR Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice
> 
> As you know I'm hankering after one of these, where did you get it? Most of the white face one's I have seen seem to have silver chrono dials, which I'm not so much a fan of.
> 
> RÂ Â :notworthy:
Click to expand...

Hi this watch came from a collector on this forumÂ :thumbsup:

BR Martin


----------



## Vaurien

Wonderful, Martin! :notworthy:


----------



## citizenhell

citizenhell said:


> :crybaby: I seem to be the only one on this forum that hasn't got a StrelaÂ Â :crybaby:
> 
> I am sure you will have one soon,Â Â :thumbsup:
> 
> BR Martin


That Strela looks so nice I'm starting to think about moving this on










so I can release some funds towards a Poljot version.

Decisions decisions..... :sadwalk:


----------



## Draygo

martinzx said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> :crybaby: I seem to be the only one on this forum that hasn't got a StrelaÂ Â :crybaby:
> 
> Nice watch Martin :thumbsup: Are you going to keep it on that strap?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ian mate,Â
> 
> I am sure you will have one soon,Â Â :thumbsup:
> 
> I think I may change the strap, Im thinking green canvas like below, or brown leather .....
Click to expand...

Martin - I may be wrong, but I think that strap is one of Juri Levenburg's nylon with a leather back, not canvas. I've had one and they're quite nice, but aren't very hard wearing, in my experience... otoh, they're pretty cheap!


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Martin - I may be wrong, but I think that strap is one of Juri Levenburg's nylon with a leather back, not canvas. I've had one and they're quite nice, but aren't very hard wearing, in my experience... otoh, they're pretty cheap!


Your not wrong, it's from Juri. He also now has a great leather "Aviator" strap for â‚¬30 pretty much just like a Di-Modell Chronissimo. It might be a great choice for the Strela.


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin - I may be wrong, but I think that strap is one of Juri Levenburg's nylon with a leather back, not canvas. I've had one and they're quite nice, but aren't very hard wearing, in my experience... otoh, they're pretty cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> Your not wrong, it's from Juri. He also now has a great leather "Aviator" strap for â‚¬30 pretty much just like a Di-Modell Chronissimo. It might be a great choice for the Strela.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys also like Roy latest, 2 piece military types, just wish he had in green/Kharki

[IMG alt="2piece.jpg"]http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/1734/2piece.jpg[/IMG]

BR Martin


----------



## martinzx

citizenhell said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> :crybaby: I seem to be the only one on this forum that hasn't got a StrelaÂ Â :crybaby:
> 
> I am sure you will have one soon,Â Â Â Â :thumbsup:
> 
> BR Martin
> 
> 
> 
> That Strela looks so nice I'm starting to think about moving this on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I can release some funds towards a Poljot version.
> 
> Decisions decisions..... :sadwalk:
Click to expand...

Thats always a tough decision, if you can I would keep it & get the Strela later......................

Good luck IanÂ :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Well, being a weak guy, I couldn't hold to my plan of not buying anything until I sold what I have to sell... after Draygo post of a Moscow Classic Vodolaz in some Friday topic, I couldn't take my eye out of those. I settled on the fact that I wanted one with a second hand at 9 and non-PVDed case but there are two of those I find just brilliant... so I've just cracked down and ordered both. :man_in_love:

The official photos are some kind of computer rendered image or are heavily photoshoped and don't show how shiny they are, so here's a couple of videos:











They both have a wind-up Molnija 3602 movement and are made over at the Second Moscow Watch Factory.

I'll be making a separate post once they arrive.


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Well, being a weak guy... so I've just cracked down and ordered both.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Lol.........................

Great watches, prefer the lighter dial & blue hands ......SweeeeeeetÂ :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Thank you both!



martinzx said:


> Great watches, prefer the lighter dial & blue hands ......SweeeeeeetÂ :thumbsup:


I suspect that one in particular has no lume except the hands. Bit of a shame as these supposedly have superluminova lume...


----------



## Kutusov

Kutusov said:


> Well, might as well post this since the seller hasn't shot me yet... Okeah reissued :man_in_love:


It's been stopped at customs... :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

...this time I think they are going to rip me a new one... :fear:


----------



## whatmeworry




----------



## Kutusov

That's just like the one Bill Murray wears on The Life Aquatic:



















People sometimes think it's a scubadude but it's not, it's that one :thumbsup:


----------



## whatmeworry

Kutusov said:


> That's just like the one Bill Murray wears on The Life Aquatic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People sometimes think it's a scubadude but it's not, it's that one :thumbsup:


Why do you think I bought it 

I'm 50% of the way there with the grey beard so just need the red hat to complete the look.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

martinzx said:


> Hi Comrades,
> 
> Well a restoration now completed,
> 
> a good while back I found a lovely Kirovskie, but the crystal was cracked, the case in a poor condition, the crown worn etc;
> 
> Before & After Pix
> 
> BR Martin


Very nice! Hate to be so tacky but..., can you please divulge to me who you had do the restoration and what the cost was?? I'm thinking of having a couple of mine restored just have no idea what the costs involved would be. I know they vary greatly but yours would give me a good idea. Dial re-done, case, crown, everything?


----------



## Kutusov

whatmeworry said:


> just need the red hat to complete the look.


There's a very nice one somewhere in there...


----------



## whatmeworry

Kutusov said:


> whatmeworry said:
> 
> 
> 
> just need the red hat to complete the look.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a very nice one somewhere in there...
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## martinzx

Mechanical Alarm said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Comrades,
> 
> Well a restoration now completed,
> 
> a good while back I found a lovely Kirovskie, but the crystal was cracked, the case in a poor condition, the crown worn etc;
> 
> Before & After Pix
> 
> BR Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! Hate to be so tacky but..., can you please divulge to me who you had do the restoration and what the cost was?? I'm thinking of having a couple of mine restored just have no idea what the costs involved would be. I know they vary greatly but yours would give me a good idea. Dial re-done, case, crown, everything?
Click to expand...

PM Sent


----------



## martinzx

Well this one was a present from the girls/guys at work, very thoughful i thoughtÂ Â Â :thumbup:

[IMG alt="img00327201012060851.jpg"...us/img440/3890/img00327201012060851.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Worzel

Type-1 Kirov hot from the Ukraine.


----------



## Kutusov

That looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien

Worzel said:


> Type-1 Kirov hot from the Ukraine.


Great catch! :man_in_love: A treasure!


----------



## martinzx

Hi Commrades

Picked this Poljot Alarm in the for sale section from HHHH as a none runner, collected it today from my Watchie after a service all systems are go....

[IMG alt="img00634201012101326mod.j.../img23/8710/img00634201012101326mod.jpg[/IMG]

BR Martin


----------



## Kutusov

It's a beauty!! :notworthy:


----------



## Lampoc

Seeing as I said I would in the introductions thread, here's a couple of my Russkies! I'll start off with my daily wear watch 










Vostok Amphibia on an old Timex strap because the Vostok bracelet that came with it is hair-pinchingly awful!


----------



## Lampoc

Next up, a Vostok Europe Expedition Trophy. Cracking watch and built like a tank!










Will post some more up soon.


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


>


That Expedition is nice, it's a shame the newer versions are all ORANGE :sadwalk:


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> That Expedition is nice, it's a shame the newer versions are all ORANGE :sadwalk:


An orange Vostok Europe Expedtion you say? Here ya go :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> An orange Vostok Europe Expedtion you say? Here ya go :thumbup:


Yeap, that!  I like the first ones much better... those new are...well, too orange. An they looked much better without a bezel... :blush2:


----------



## Lampoc

I have to admit, I thought it looked great when I ordered it but have gone off it a bit since. Will probably sell it at some point. You'll be glad to hear though that I have no more orange watches :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> You'll be glad to hear though that I have no more orange watches :thumbsup:


  :thumbsup:

(btw, nothing against orange... is just that I think they make such an overstated dial that you end up getting tiered of them pretty fast. At least I do...)


----------



## Lampoc

A nice old Vostok with a mechanical alarm that I've had for many years. Still going strong.


----------



## Lampoc

I picked this Ruhla up in a job lot of broken watches... it works fine though! 










Yes, I know it's not Russian but communist East Germany must count as close enough hopefully.


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I picked this Ruhla up in a job lot of broken watches... it works fine though!
> 
> Yes, I know it's not Russian but communist East Germany must count as close enough hopefully.


Another two fine watches! These old Soviet things run forever with little or no services... that was part of the idea!


----------



## wookie

Here's a small gang of ruskies picked up as a "fixer upper" job lot over at TZ, they did need some work, one needed a complete new balance, another had the hairspring caught up, loose/scratched crystals, and one needed a new bezel as the one that came with it had rotted through the chrome in places plus was pretty scratched up, the bezel problem was solved by the generosity of pauluspaolo who kindly sent me a spare one that he had :thumbsup:.I've now fixed them all apart from the gold one which needs a complete balance and I think I'll probably keep all of them bar the mini vostock which is very nice with the 2 0'clock crown but just a bit small for my wrists, I've tried to get the wife to adopt it but she was horrified when I tild her you had to wind it every couple of days


----------



## martinzx

Hi Simon,

Nice Job lot, you have done well restoring them, a Watch for the wife that she has to wind............oh dear....lolÂ









Regards Martin


----------



## wookie

martinzx said:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> Nice Job lot, you have done well restoring them, a Watch for the wife that she has to wind............oh dear....lolÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards Martin


cheers Martin, I've been so skint this year that cheapies have been the norm, but on the plus side I have discovered a liking for quirky russian watches, the price just does not seem to match the great quality, even brand new one are really good value.looking Now to find a vostok in a gents size that has the two o'clock crown :naughty:

wookie


----------



## Kutusov

wookie said:


> looking Now to find a vostok in a gents size that has the two o'clock crown :naughty:
> 
> wookie


PMed


----------



## Lampoc

Another Vostok Europe from my collection. This time a Komarandskie:


----------



## Lampoc

Finally my favourite - a Poljot Stadium


----------



## martinzx

Nice little collection,

I like your Poljot Stadium BTW very niceÂ :thumbsup:

Regards Martin


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Lampoc said:


> Finally my favourite - a Poljot Stadium


How do you set that... with that little 'push button'?? Or, we just can't see another crown?


----------



## Lampoc

Mechanical Alarm said:


> How do you set that... with that little 'push button'?? Or, we just can't see another crown?


There's another crown on the other side. The push button sets the date.


----------



## Kutusov

...and another beauty from Moscow Classic... 43mm Shturmovik with a 3603 wind up.


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> ...and another beauty from Moscow Classic... 43mm Shturmovik with a 3603 wind up.


Oh, well, are you buying all the new models? :hypocrite:


----------



## ollyhock

not quite russian but alimited edition of fifty wyler"spetsnaz" ceramic


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Oh, well, are you buying all the new models? :hypocrite:


  I wish!! They still have a couple of models I would like to grab...











ollyhock said:


> not quite russian but alimited edition of fifty wyler"spetsnaz" ceramic


That one is mighty expensive, isn't it?


----------



## ollyhock

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, are you buying all the new models? :hypocrite:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish!! They still have a couple of models I would like to grab...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ollyhock said:
> 
> 
> 
> not quite russian but alimited edition of fifty wyler"spetsnaz" ceramic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That one is mighty expensive, isn't it?
Click to expand...

yes its obsene really but i do like it and i dont normally go for stealth


----------



## Kutusov

ollyhock said:


> yes its obsene really but i do like it and i dont normally go for stealth


I can surly see why!... Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Recently traded these two Sekonda Automatic dress watches 29 & 30 Jewels

[IMG alt="IMG01130-20101223-0909.jp...ifyLwUU/s640/IMG01130-20101223-0909.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## martinzx

Nice Slava , may need a little Dial Work , what so you Think? Keeping great time.......









[IMG alt="IMG01202-20101223-1953.jp...K8vvEKY/s640/IMG01202-20101223-1953.jpg[/IMG][IMG alt="IMG01176-20101223-1430.jp...2GSoe4s/s640/IMG01176-20101223-1430.jpg[/IMG]

">


----------



## Kutusov

I bet it came from Stalingrad...


----------



## Chromejob

Probably nothing special for you guys, but I got this for my brother...










and this for myself...


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

David,

Still time to put me on your Christmas list... can I be your brother?? I think he got the better end of the deal.


----------



## Kutusov

David Spalding said:


> Probably nothing special for you guys, but I got this for my brother...


I think they are both very special! The Raketa is a real beauty and the Komandirskie (Generaliskie) is a classic! And it will serve you for a long long time also. Tought as T72!


----------



## Chromejob

Thanks, guys. I bought the Raketa with him in mind, with both in hand I started thinking of giving him the silent service watch with a copy of HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER. But knowing that I gave him the beauty makes me glad.

I have the Generaliskie on a cheap green nylon with leather trim band (same pictured here), I can't get over how the dial changes color subtly in different light. Getting to like it ... have it on now, in fact.


----------



## martinzx

Great watches David both of them!


----------



## sam.

I picked this one up yesterday from Abergavenny market,for a good price,it came with a silver button that stuck out 4 mill from the case,

seller tried to assure me it was original, :lol:

Anyway i put on a different button(i'll look through my draw for a more appropriate one later,but it looks better already) ,semi polished the crystal,as i've run out of watch polish+brasso 

It has the very reliable 2609.ha movement,and has only lost a few seconds since yesterday,i'm not sure of its age?,

case is nearly immaculate other than the bracelet marks,as is the dial,and the crystal will be one day soon! ^_^

Nice dirty pick.


----------



## Kutusov

Classy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sam.

Kutusov said:


> Classy!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks Kutusov  ,i don't think its the prettiest watch in my collection,but it was just lying there looking sorry for itself,and i cant resist a bargain.

Had a proper look,and its one & three quarter seconds out in 24hrs,well regulated.


----------



## zenomega

Like that ! nice one mate


----------



## martinzx

Hi Sam,

Nice rescue , you have a bit of luck finding them Sekonda's :thumbsup:

Best regards Martin


----------



## sam.

1250banditman said:


> Like that ! nice one mate


Cheers,

Sam. :thumbsup:


----------



## sam.

martinzx said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Nice rescue , you have a bit of luck finding them Sekonda's :thumbsup:
> 
> Best regards Martin


Thanks Martin,yes i've been lucky and found a few now,you can never have to many. :grin:


----------



## Kutusov

sam. said:


> Had a proper look,and its one & three quarter seconds out in 24hrs,well regulated.


So it's a quartz watch then!!..









That's amazing time-keeping!! :shocking:


----------



## sam.

Kutusov said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a proper look,and its one & three quarter seconds out in 24hrs,well regulated.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's a quartz watch then!!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing time-keeping!! :shocking:
Click to expand...

Its two and a half seconds out now!


----------



## Kutusov

sam. said:


> Its two and a half seconds out now!


Bhuuuuuu :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :bad: I take it all back, it's rubbish then!


----------



## Julian Latham

Used to have a fair few Russian watches but their number has dwindled over the years down into single figures.

Including ....




























Julian (L)


----------



## Kutusov

It amazes me how no-one grabs that Ministry from you... It's such a great watch!!

And that second Sekonda from the right... lovely!


----------



## sam.

Kutusov said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its two and a half seconds out now!
> 
> 
> 
> Bhuuuuuu :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :bad: I take it all back, it's rubbish then!
Click to expand...

Yes i think your right,its gone out just over 3 seconds now!,and i thought i'd bought a good one! ^_^


----------



## Guest

<img src=]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5352402842_b8a00b9f5e.jpg' alt='5352402842_b8a00b9f5e.jpg'> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhampshire/5352402842/" rel="external nofollow">poljot polar bear[/URL] by matt hampshire, on Flickr

bought off fleabay as i just thought it looked very nice even thought i had been searching for a chrono at the time


----------



## Guest

<img src=]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5352402842_b8a00b9f5e.jpg' alt='5352402842_b8a00b9f5e.jpg'> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhampshire/5352402842/" rel="external nofollow">poljot polar bear[/URL] by matt hampshire, on Flickr

bought off fleabay as i just thought it looked very nice even thought i had been searching for a chrono at the time


----------



## Guest

i give up


----------



## William_Wilson

I think you were aiming for:










I clicked on the "Insert image" icon and pasted "http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5003/5352402842_b8a00b9f5e.jpg" in (without the quotes).

Later,

William


----------



## Guest

thanks william.

will try harder next time


----------



## Draygo

Sofaking said:


> i give up












As if by magic...! 

(You need to remove the code so it starts with the square bracketed img and ends square bracketed slash img)

Cheers

Aaaah... William can type faster than me... beat me to it...


----------



## freestyle_gus

I guess strictly speaking a Russian/German watch, but anyway, we all know where the original came from.




























Completely :man_in_love:


----------



## martinzx

Looks great, well done! :thumbsup:

20mm lugs now?

What size is the watch please?

all the best Martin


----------



## Kutusov

freestyle_gus said:


> I guess strictly speaking a Russian/German watch, but anyway, we all know where the original came from.


Why German? Most sellers are from there but the watch isn't built or assembled in Germany...


----------



## freestyle_gus

martinzx said:


> Looks great, well done! :thumbsup:
> 
> 20mm lugs now?
> 
> What size is the watch please?
> 
> all the best Martin


It's the 38mm with 19mm lugs, 20mm straps just about squeeze in


----------



## freestyle_gus

Kutusov said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess strictly speaking a Russian/German watch, but anyway, we all know where the original came from.
> 
> 
> 
> Why German? Most sellers are from there but the watch isn't built or assembled in Germany...
Click to expand...

I did a lot of research in the lead up to buying this and as far as I could tell they are assembled in Kahl am Main in Germany, of course the 3133 movements are still made in Russia... a Russian heart?


----------



## Kutusov

freestyle_gus said:


> I did a lot of research in the lead up to buying this and as far as I could tell they are assembled in Kahl am Main in Germany, of course the 3133 movements are still made in Russia... a Russian heart?


Where are you getting that information from? Can't find any reference to that...


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a lot of research in the lead up to buying this and as far as I could tell they are assembled in Kahl am Main in Germany, of course the 3133 movements are still made in Russia... a Russian heart?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting that information from? Can't find any reference to that...
Click to expand...

I seem to remember reading that also............... cant say where though,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## freestyle_gus

Kutusov said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a lot of research in the lead up to buying this and as far as I could tell they are assembled in Kahl am Main in Germany, of course the 3133 movements are still made in Russia... a Russian heart?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting that information from? Can't find any reference to that...
Click to expand...

I can't find it off hand but I'm pretty sure it's on Kampmann's site.


----------



## zenomega

martinzx said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a lot of research in the lead up to buying this and as far as I could tell they are assembled in Kahl am Main in Germany, of course the 3133 movements are still made in Russia... a Russian heart?
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting that information from? Can't find any reference to that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to remember reading that also............... cant say where though,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## zenomega

Heres a hint on the Poljot international site

Our well-reasoned projecting works, the thorough processes of manufacturing, assembling and a very strict pre-delivery control of the watches manufactured in Germany allows us to offer only the best quality as well as first-class service.


----------



## Kutusov

1250banditman said:


> Heres a hint on the Poljot international site
> 
> Our well-reasoned projecting works, the thorough processes of manufacturing, assembling and a very strict pre-delivery control of the watches manufactured in Germany allows us to offer only the best quality as well as first-class service.


Ok, I see that... but waht about the Strela? It's not a Poljot International...

But thanks for the tip... that Leonov Basilika... :drool:


----------



## Kutusov

freestyle_gus said:


> I can't find it off hand but I'm pretty sure it's on Kampmann's site.


Regarding the Strela posted on the other page and Kampmann's description of it...

"In the 50Â´ties till the 70Â´ties, Poljot produced the famous and popular "Schaltradchronographs" with the brands "Poljot", "Sekonda" and "Strela". These Chronographs used the complicated mechanic caliber 3017 which is similar to the Venus movements. Fortunately, Poljot reminds itself to his history and uses the elegant 50Â´ties Design for these new "Strela" watches.

These new watches are fitted with the well-known Poljot caliber 3133 ( with 21.600 half rotations/hour, shock protection, 48 hours power reserve ) , date between the position "4"-"5", screwed crystal back , mineral glas and an elegant stainless steel case. The black dial features a Tele-and Tachymeterscale, luminous hands and luminous indexes as well as the "Chronograph Class 1" signature. Poljot once differed between better watches for the Export-market and the watches for the sale within the Soviet Union. Nowadays there is no such difference, but Poljot reminds on this historical fact by using the "Class 1" designation for these new Strelas. Limited to 500 pieces ; including Poljot Box.

My favorites: these very elegant Strela watches 1250, 1251, 1252 and 1254 have the very nice 50Â´ies design and belong to the most interesting watches from Russia."

See? It's Russian! And please don't prove me wrong or I'll have to throw mine away!!


----------



## zenomega

Im hopeful its russian too Kutusov still waiting for mine to arrive ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

1250banditman said:


> Im hopeful its russian too Kutusov still waiting for mine to arrive ! :thumbsup:


I'm telling you!! It's Russian!!! It's made here:






(no idea but that's my best guess)

...and what's funny is I can almost swear that the guy at 1:18 is also in the Volmax factory video (at 2:00 and a bit after).






So there's my PROOF they are 100% Russian and I don't want to hear another word about it!!


----------



## freestyle_gus

Kutusov said:


> freestyle_gus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find it off hand but I'm pretty sure it's on Kampmann's site.
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the Strela posted on the other page and Kampmann's description of it...
> 
> "In the 50Â´ties till the 70Â´ties, Poljot produced the famous and popular "Schaltradchronographs" with the brands "Poljot", "Sekonda" and "Strela". These Chronographs used the complicated mechanic caliber 3017 which is similar to the Venus movements. Fortunately, Poljot reminds itself to his history and uses the elegant 50Â´ties Design for these new "Strela" watches.
> 
> These new watches are fitted with the well-known Poljot caliber 3133 ( with 21.600 half rotations/hour, shock protection, 48 hours power reserve ) , date between the position "4"-"5", screwed crystal back , mineral glas and an elegant stainless steel case. The black dial features a Tele-and Tachymeterscale, luminous hands and luminous indexes as well as the "Chronograph Class 1" signature. Poljot once differed between better watches for the Export-market and the watches for the sale within the Soviet Union. Nowadays there is no such difference, but Poljot reminds on this historical fact by using the "Class 1" designation for these new Strelas. Limited to 500 pieces ; including Poljot Box.
> 
> My favorites: these very elegant Strela watches 1250, 1251, 1252 and 1254 have the very nice 50Â´ies design and belong to the most interesting watches from Russia."
> 
> See? It's Russian! And please don't prove me wrong or I'll have to throw mine away!!
Click to expand...

Here's an extract from an interview with Julian (the rest is herehere).

L

Where are Poljot and Poljot International watches manufactured?

The mechanics/calibers are made in Moscow as before. Only some calibers like the ETA Automatic calibers are imported from Switzerland and only the end production of the Poljot International watches is made in Kahl am Main in central Germany.

It's not totally clear, but to be honest I love my new Strela whatever the origins


----------



## Kutusov

freestyle_gus said:


> Here's an extract from an interview with Julian (the rest is herehere).
> 
> L
> 
> Where are Poljot and Poljot International watches manufactured?
> 
> The mechanics/calibers are made in Moscow as before. Only some calibers like the ETA Automatic calibers are imported from Switzerland and only the end production of the Poljot International watches is made in Kahl am Main in central Germany.
> 
> It's not totally clear, but to be honest I love my new Strela whatever the origins


Thanks for that! Still, he only refers to Poljot International and confirms what they say in their own website. That Strela is not a Poljot Internatiomal so as far as we know its 100% Russian.


----------



## Bish

My latest Edition came through the post today, A nice Slava. It's been on the Bay for a while and did'nt go. Then the price went down and being as I really likes the look of it I decided to 'go for it'. Had an even nicer surprise when I took the back off and discovered it was an Automatic. (2427) Which wasn't stated in tha ad.

Dont know much about it, Appreciate any info!!


----------



## johnbaz

My latest few..



















A few that i've for a little longer...



















John


----------



## Kutusov

johnbaz said:


> My latest few..
> 
> John


All very cool! B) I had my eye on the first three at some point, that third Poljot especially. That's a 40mm case isn't it? There's a 42mm almost like that, with a minute scale and numbers on the edge of the dial and an orange/red second hand. Very Fortis alike. So much so that Poljot changed it's name to Aviator on Germany and Switzerland because Fortis sued them. I could never find one with the Poljot movement your's has, all the available ones had ETAs inside (so much more expensive).


----------



## martinzx

My latest USSR 
























I need a spell checker!


----------



## johnbaz

Kutusov said:


> All very cool! B) I had my eye on the first three at some point, that third Poljot especially. That's a 40mm case isn't it? There's a 42mm almost like that, with a minute scale and numbers on the edge of the dial and an orange/red second hand. Very Fortis alike. So much so that Poljot changed it's name to Aviator on Germany and Switzerland because Fortis sued them. I could never find one with the Poljot movement your's has, all the available ones had ETAs inside (so much more expensive).


Hi

Thanks for the very interesting info B)

I have another one on it's original leather stepped strap as well...

Here it is on the right, the hands are slightly out of alignment and need removing and re-setting..










A few more Ruskies...














































Cheers, John


----------



## Kutusov

:shocking:

...errrr.... you have two Poljots?? 

(That's the only amazing thing up there 







)

You actually made me look again for the one I was talking about (very similar to yours) but nope, just the ones with the ETAs inside...

BTW, that Scuba dude is interesting with that central lug-thing... looks like the much more recent Neptunes but that is an Albatross case. I've seen one before, from what I know those are pretty rare!


----------



## louiswu

Hi guys. Thought i'd butt in to show y'all my latest (modern) Russian addition .....










It's one of the '1943 Kirovskie Repro' models apparently (whatever that means. Google ...come here !)

It has the usual 2416b Auto workhorse inside and is keeping very good time for a Â£20 cheapo.

I like the simple design, but the lume filling on the moon hands is rather useless and just a little tacky imho.

I may have to do something about that eventually

ps. I have one of the 'Fortis-alike' Poljot Aviators mentioned above.

Think i posted it previously in this thread, but here she is again ...










The convo about movements inspired me to open her up. The only marking i found was a small Poljot crown logo.

Guess that means i have a cheapo Russian movement. Yaaaay !


----------



## zenomega

This is my latest, let the bonding process begin! Poljot Sturmanskie Buran Aviator cal 2614


----------



## Kutusov

1250banditman said:


> This is my latest, let the bonding process begin! Poljot Sturmanskie Buran Aviator cal 2614


Those are nice!! What size is it? I guess 38mm?


----------



## zenomega

Kutusov said:


> 1250banditman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my latest, let the bonding process begin! Poljot Sturmanskie Buran Aviator cal 2614
> 
> 
> 
> Those are nice!! What size is it? I guess 38mm?
Click to expand...

Thanks ! case is 40mm diameter without crown etc nice size for me


----------



## Kutusov

1250banditman said:


> Thanks ! case is 40mm diameter without crown etc nice size for me


That's nice!! Those Burans tend to be smallish at 38mm W/C and there aren't many at 40mm. I think it's a nice size for any wrist, even the big ones. And they pretty much branded it with all the brand names they have!! Buran, Poljot, Aviator, Sturmanskie!  No doubt it's a Rusky, that one!


----------



## Kutusov

louiswu said:


> .


Hah, I missed that post! Your's is similar and from the collection/era of the one I was talking about. This one:










I've never seen this one (note the minute numbers on the edge) with a Poljot movement, they seem to be ETA-inside only.


----------



## wotsch

My first Russian but almost certainly not my last. I love it!










More photos and a detailed introduction here.

-wotsch


----------



## martinzx

wotsch said:


> My first Russian but almost certainly not my last. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos and a detailed introduction here.
> 
> -wotsch


Great watch posted more info on your other post :thumbsup:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Just received this in the mail today and loving it. I don't know where to post this... Russian - Electric - or just new to me. Has a nice FAST tick-tick-tick to it! Fairly cheap and the guy even sent me a new battery to go with it!










I saw another Luch posted awhile back but not this one... anyone with any other info on it?

I also saw that someone posted a Russian translation for the Days... does anyone have a link, as I am pretty lazy right now. Might be a good post to sticky note.

I just looked at it again... WOW - I'm likin' it!


----------



## Draygo

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Just received this in the mail today and loving it. I don't know where to post this... Russian - Electric - or just new to me. Has a nice FAST tick-tick-tick to it! Fairly cheap and the guy even sent me a new battery to go with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw another Luch posted awhile back but not this one... anyone with any other info on it?
> 
> I also saw that someone posted a Russian translation for the Days... does anyone have a link, as I am pretty lazy right now. Might be a good post to sticky note.
> 
> I just looked at it again... WOW - I'm likin' it!


These are great, I think. I don't know too much about them either, aside from it's a 3055 , with a strange hybrid electric/manual feature (ie. quartz controlled, but with a balance wheel, too). If you post this on the electric watches bit, I'll bet Paul (Silver Hawk) could enlighten us all (he mended mine!).

Mine's similar... keep surprisingly good time, and wears well (it's quite a good size, isn't it? I've seen different dial/case colour combinations. There was a nice white dialled one on WUS recently.










By the way, the weekdays are:

Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¸Ðº = Monday

Ð²Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð½Ð¸Ðº	= Tuesday

ÑÑ€ÐµÐ´Ð° = Wednesday

Ñ‡ÐµÑ‚Ð²ÐµÑ€Ð³	= Thursday

Ð¿ÑÑ‚Ð½Ð¸Ñ†Ð°	= Friday

ÑÑƒÐ±Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ð°	= Saturday

Ð²Ð¾ÑÐºÑ€ÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑŒÐµ	= Sunday

Cheers.

EDIT: I think they're very early 80s... but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Draygo...

Thank you for the info - including the translation! I think I will take your advice and post this under the electrics.

Yes, I love the size, I have had this for over 24 hours now and it is a terrible time keeper being 5 seconds fast in that time! Unbelievable! The seller told me it was 70's... don't know. He also said it was "quartz mechanical manual movement"? Whatever the hell that is.

I think you should sell me yours so mine won't be so lonely.

Thanx again!


----------



## martinzx

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Great watches Guys I really like them :thumbsup:


----------



## FuriousPig

This is a watch I got last year but I love it.

Anyone know what date it is?


----------



## Vaurien

FuriousPig said:


> This is a watch I got last year but I love it.
> 
> Anyone know what date it is?


It says Friday, the 5th


----------



## Vaurien

Vaurien said:


> FuriousPig said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a watch I got last year but I love it.
> 
> Anyone know what date it is?
> 
> 
> 
> It says Friday, the 5th
Click to expand...

Yes, I know: you're waiting for another answer. :derisive:

It's a fine Raketa, I think of the 90-ies


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> FuriousPig said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a watch I got last year but I love it.
> 
> Anyone know what date it is?
> 
> 
> 
> It says Friday, the 5th
Click to expand...

very good :thumbsup:

with the lack of ,made is the USSR on the dial its post 1992, like Anna said probably mid 1990's


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Yes, I know: you're waiting for another answer. :derisive:
> 
> It's a fine Raketa, I think of the 90-ies


I have a late 80s Raketa catalogue here somewhere and I think I remember that watch in there, so late 80s or early 90s is my guess too. Can't be latter than that, it still has CCCP on the dial

BTW Anna, we'll we be getting your book in English?


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> with the lack of ,made is the USSR on the dial its post 1992, like Anna said probably mid 1990's


There is a CCCP on the dial Martin, it's just below the Paketa logo...


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> with the lack of ,made is the USSR on the dial its post 1992, like Anna said probably mid 1990's
> 
> 
> 
> There is a CCCP on the dial Martin, it's just below the Paketa logo...
Click to expand...

well done mate.......missed that, a guess 1980's


----------



## FuriousPig

Thanks for the info folks, very much appreciated.

It seems to have a stable-mate, which I have my eye on, but I think it is possibly too expensive at Â£70 plus customs charges.

What do you think?


----------



## Vaurien

FuriousPig said:


> Thanks for the info folks, very much appreciated.
> 
> It seems to have a stable-mate, which I have my eye on, but I think it is possibly too expensive at Â£70 plus customs charges.
> 
> What do you think?


I didn't notice the CCCP on the dial of the previous Raketa, too, so I aagree it to be late 80ies.

This new Raketa is Russia made, however, so it should be younger. Â£70m is too much, I think


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> BTW Anna, we'll we be getting your book in English?


Sorry, it's not into editor's plans, for now. Maybe later.... who knows? :book:

But you're from Portugal, you should be able to read italian language... :jump:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Sorry, it's not into editor's plans, for now. Maybe later.... who knows? :book:
> 
> But you're from Portugal, you should be able to read italian language... :jump:


Yes I should, although there are many Italian words that sound like Portuguese but a completely different meaning. I think it's much easier for you to grasp our language than we yours. I had an Italian girlfriend who was studding over here and in 3 months she spoke almost perfect Portuguese, even the accent was pretty spot on.

Oh, and I agree that Â£70 + VAT + Customs taxes is too much for that Raketa.


----------



## sam.

I won this one a few days ago,again with a 2609.HA movement.

I like these Raketa/Sekonda cases,if you need to clean the dial,you can split the crystal and bezel from the case with a knife in the slot provided,an easy way to clean the dial without having to remove the crystal or movement.


----------



## Kutusov

Those are tidy classy little watches! And as we all know, cheap as chips and last forever with little or no serving. Top catch as usual! :thumbsup: (you should start a watch-broker business  )


----------



## crisco3

wotsch said:


> My first Russian but almost certainly not my last. I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos and a detailed introduction here.
> 
> -wotsch


That is one sweet watch. It will go on the highly desired list which seems to be expanding at an exponential rate and in inverse proportion to my bank account!


----------



## sam.

Kutusov said:


> Those are tidy classy little watches! And as we all know, cheap as chips and last forever with little or no serving. Top catch as usual! :thumbsup: (you should start a watch-broker business  )


I think it was about Â£6.50ish!,silly price for such a robust good quality movement,and as you say,very reliable. 

I know i've bought a few tickers recently,but of course its partly your fault for giving me all that online buying advice.


----------



## Kutusov

sam. said:


> I know i've bought a few tickers recently,but of course its partly your fault for giving me all that online buying advice.


Yeah, right... that information you weren't interested in to begin with?


----------



## sam.

Kutusov said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know i've bought a few tickers recently,but of course its partly your fault for giving me all that online buying advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, right... that information you weren't interested in to begin with?
Click to expand...

Ok..... i'll except some of the blame. :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

sam. said:


> Ok..... i'll except some of the blame. :lol:


That's better :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Recent edition a lovely 1970s Slava 27Jewel automatic on a chunky Slava S/S bracelet


----------



## Steve's Dad

sam. said:


> I won this one a few days ago,again with a 2609.HA movement.
> 
> I like these Raketa/Sekonda cases,if you need to clean the dial,you can split the crystal and bezel from the case with a knife in the slot provided,an easy way to clean the dial without having to remove the crystal or movement.


I have just been catching up with this thread and my eye caught this lovely Sekonda.

I looked to see who posted it and it was only Sam! Every time I see a nice (value) vintage it seems to belong to Sam!

I have quite a liking for Sekonda and I NEED a gold one, these are my two Sekondas:



















PS Sam, I am promised a nice vinage Timex (a first for me) for a Valentine's present soon. I blame you....and Mel.


----------



## martinzx

Here is a better picture,


----------



## Steve's Dad

martinzx said:


> Here is a better picture,


Like it, I have often looked at these but never been sure, prefering round watches, perhaps I need to re-visit TV dials for second look.

I always worry the bracelet might be short, it certainly looks solid enough.


----------



## martinzx

Steve said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here a better picture
> 
> 
> 
> Like it, I have often looked at these but never been sure, prefering round watches, perhaps I need to re-visit TV dials for second look.
> 
> I always worry the bracelet might be short, it certainly looks solid enough.
Click to expand...

I bought this in person & was able to try on, I suppose it could be a worry if buying online, but I'm sure most would measure the bracelet if asked

cheers Martin


----------



## danyel

beautiful RakÃ©ta


----------



## danyel

A trio of Sputnik


----------



## sam.

Steve said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won this one a few days ago,again with a 2609.HA movement.
> 
> I like these Raketa/Sekonda cases,if you need to clean the dial,you can split the crystal and bezel from the case with a knife in the slot provided,an easy way to clean the dial without having to remove the crystal or movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just been catching up with this thread and my eye caught this lovely Sekonda.
> 
> I looked to see who posted it and it was only Sam! Every time I see a nice (value) vintage it seems to belong to Sam!
> 
> I have quite a liking for Sekonda and I NEED a gold one, these are my two Sekondas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS Sam, I am promised a nice vinage Timex (a first for me) for a Valentine's present soon. I blame you....and Mel.
Click to expand...

I love that chrono,very tasty watch 

I promise not to bid on the next gold Sekonda that comes up!  

I just blame Mel,its all his fault.


----------



## sam.

martinzx said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here a better picture
> 
> 
> 
> Like it, I have often looked at these but never been sure, prefering round watches, perhaps I need to re-visit TV dials for second look.
> 
> I always worry the bracelet might be short, it certainly looks solid enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought this in person & was able to try on, I suppose it could be a worry if buying online, but I'm sure most would measure the bracelet if asked
> 
> cheers Martin
Click to expand...

Nice one Martin,  it was a good decision to meet up,if that bracelet didn't fit,it would be difficult to fit something else on.

BTW,i just bought a Talis date 21J today,i think you started a thread a few days ago on them,anyway,that's for a different forum.

Nice find Martin,enjoy! k:


----------



## Draygo

Steve said:


>


...nice to see the Sekonda chrono again Steve's Dad. It's fab. It was seeing that way back that made me hunt down one of these:


----------



## Steve's Dad

Draygo said:


> ...nice to see the Sekonda chrono again Steve's Dad. It's fab. It was seeing that way back that made me hunt down one of these:


love that one Draygo. I see it has exactly the same case as my one.

I am very fond of the 3133 movement, of the few mechanical chronographs still being made in the world, the 3133 is certainly the least expensive, which gets my vote.

My version is still available new from poljot.de for Â£150.










They once made a black and gold version which I wouldn't mind at the right price. There is one on eBay at the moment (in Hungary) but it doesn't look like a very tidy example.


----------



## martinzx

danyel said:


> A trio of Sputnik
> 
> [IMG alt="kvnhrchaiwetkmg8c8-jlvszq...kmg8c8-jlvszqjsptq3lp5xl4-img_06091.jpg[/IMG]


Thanks for posting, can you tell us anything about theses 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> danyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trio of Sputnik
> 
> [IMG alt="kvnhrchaiwetkmg8c8-jlvszq...kmg8c8-jlvszqjsptq3lp5xl4-img_06091.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting, can you tell us anything about theses 3 :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Wonderful! :notworthy:

I have one Sputnik, that says "Hi"! :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov

Well, not USSR and one of them it's just half-Russian, but... incoming:

Volmax Aviator 45mm 3105:










I wanted this one for a long time, I just wasn't sure if it would fit my wrist. I still don't but all indications point to fact that it does. Crossing my fingers...

...and Vostok-Europe Red Square with... red dial. I blame Mach for this one, couldn't put the Red Square out of my mind since he showed his...










Adding a bit of colour to the collection and I think it goes well with the almost Tank look on this one. The bracelet looks amazing without a visible clasp. 2432 Vostok movement highly decorated (which is important because this one has a solid case back  ) and allegedly it's subjected to greater QC and regulation than the regular 2432 used in the Amphibias... I doubt it but I just pulled the trigger on this one so I want to believe 

Not really a Russian watch (Russian movement but built in former USSR Lithuania. It's still one of the most Russian watches in their line up as they are moving away from that (new Caspian Sea Monster fitted with a Miyota and the Anchar with a Seiko)


----------



## zenomega

Love that Red Square Kutosov, are these real quality ? they certainly look good. Whats your thoughts on it so far? Is it a nice heavy built job? Let us know when it comes! we want a full review of it!

Dave


----------



## Kutusov

1250banditman said:


> Love that Red Square Kutosov, are these real quality ? they certainly look good. Whats your thoughts on it so far? Is it a nice heavy built job?
> 
> Dave


Well, like I said it's an incoming, not here yet  ... just adding my latest. I'll post them in separate topics when they get here. As far as I know and from looking into other reviews, they are as good as they look k:


----------



## zenomega

Just been browsing the Vostok Europe site, very tempting!


----------



## Kutusov

1250banditman said:


> Just been browsing the Vostok Europe site, very tempting!


They have lots of very unique watches! I have my eye on an Energia I since I joined the forum but I still haven't decided if I love it or hate it  It's a massive watch weighting around 230g!


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> Well, not USSR and one of them it's just half-Russian, but... incoming:
> 
> Volmax Aviator 45mm 3105:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted this one for a long time, I just wasn't sure if it would fit my wrist. I still don't but all indications point to fact that it does. Crossing my fingers...
> 
> ...and Vostok-Europe Red Square with... red dial. I blame Mach for this one, couldn't put the Red Square out of my mind since he showed his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding a bit of colour to the collection and I think it goes well with the almost Tank look on this one. The bracelet looks amazing without a visible clasp. 2432 Vostok movement highly decorated (which is important because this one has a solid case back  ) and allegedly it's subjected to greater QC and regulation than the regular 2432 used in the Amphibias... I doubt it but I just pulled the trigger on this one so I want to believe
> 
> Not really a Russian watch (Russian movement but built in former USSR Lithuania. It's still one of the most Russian watches in their line up as they are moving away from that (new Caspian Sea Monster fitted with a Miyota and the Anchar with a Seiko)


I know what you mean I felt the same when Mach posted it, but have rsisted the tempation so far.................

yours is truly the Red Sq, with Red dial, it looks bold & cool, I hope you will post plenty of pictures & do a full review like the old days!

Best regards Martin


----------



## Lampoc

1250banditman said:


> Just been browsing the Vostok Europe site, very tempting!


I've got 3 VEs at they moment. They are properly impressive bits of kit for the money I believe. Solid, weighty and very well made.

I also like the fact that VE keep on churning out original new designs rather than any vague homage-like stuff.


----------



## martinzx

Lampoc said:


> 1250banditman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been browsing the Vostok Europe site, very tempting!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 3 VEs at they moment. They are properly impressive bits of kit for the money I believe. Solid, weighty and very well made.
> 
> I also like the fact that VE keep on churning out original new designs rather than any vague homage-like stuff.
Click to expand...

Pictures please :thumbsup:

Martin


----------



## Lampoc

martinzx said:


> Pictures please :thumbsup:


I did put them somewhere else on this site, but here they are again!




























I'm in the process of selling the orange one though, so soon be down to 2.


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> yours is truly the Red Sq, with Red dial, it looks bold & cool, I hope you will post plenty of pictures & do a full review like the old days!
> 
> Best regards Martin


You're getting nostalgic Martin  Don't worry though, I plan on doing just that :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> Well, not USSR and one of them it's just half-Russian, but... incoming:
> 
> Volmax Aviator 45mm 3105:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted this one for a long time, I just wasn't sure if it would fit my wrist. I still don't but all indications point to fact that it does. Crossing my fingers...
> 
> ...and Vostok-Europe Red Square with... red dial. I blame Mach for this one, couldn't put the Red Square out of my mind since he showed his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding a bit of colour to the collection and I think it goes well with the almost Tank look on this one. The bracelet looks amazing without a visible clasp. 2432 Vostok movement highly decorated (which is important because this one has a solid case back  ) and allegedly it's subjected to greater QC and regulation than the regular 2432 used in the Amphibias... I doubt it but I just pulled the trigger on this one so I want to believe
> 
> Not really a Russian watch (Russian movement but built in former USSR Lithuania. It's still one of the most Russian watches in their line up as they are moving away from that (new Caspian Sea Monster fitted with a Miyota and the Anchar with a Seiko)


I used to own a Aviator `45 (it now resides with our man in Florida :beach: ) an excellent watch with great lume, mind you having a screw down crown on a manual wind watch did seem a bit odd :huh:

The VE Red Square is also excellent with a good fit, finish and weight. Personally I`m not too keen on the Red dial, 9 & 3 or the hands on that one but each to their own as they say :wink2:

Here`s some photos of mine...

*Vostok Europe `Red Square`, cal.2432 32 Jewels*


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Vostok Europe `Red Square`, cal.2432 32 Jewels*


Yeap, that's the culprit! I wasn't very sure if I would like those textures on the dial so I went with one of the new dials. Your's looks great (not too keen on the bi-colour thing though) but with other colour either than white I just don't know...

Regarding the Aviator, not all have screw-in crowns. There seems to be several generations even though they say these are 999 limited series. I think the most recent ones have a pull crown, so let's see what type mine is. Take a look at this one as an example (at 3:40):


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> Yeap, that's the culprit! I wasn't very sure if I would like those textures on the dial so I went with one of the new dials. Your's looks great (not too keen on the bi-colour thing though) but with other colour either than white I just don't know...


I`m not normally keen on bi-metal myself but somehow it works on this one & as for the textured dial IMO it really adds something :yes:



> Regarding the Aviator, not all have screw-in crowns. There seems to be several generations even though they say these are 999 limited series. I think the most recent ones have a pull crown, so let's see what type mine is. Take a look at this one as an example (at 3:40):


A pull crown would be better, BTW the lume on mine at least was superb :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A pull crown would be better, BTW the lume on mine at least was superb :thumbsup:


Well, just received an email telling me the watches are being checked checked for accuracy and will be only shipped tomorrow, so I guess I'll only find out if its a screw-in version or not by the end of next week.


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> Well, not USSR and one of them it's just half-Russian, but... incoming:
> 
> ...and Vostok-Europe Red Square with... red dial. I blame Mach for this one, couldn't put the Red Square out of my mind since he showed his...


Very nice Kutusov, particularly the red faced version.


----------



## sangman2000

martinzx said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not USSR and one of them it's just half-Russian, but... incoming:
> 
> Volmax Aviator 45mm 3105:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted this one for a long time, I just wasn't sure if it would fit my wrist. I still don't but all indications point to fact that it does. Crossing my fingers...
> 
> ...and Vostok-Europe Red Square with... red dial. I blame Mach for this one, couldn't put the Red Square out of my mind since he showed his...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding a bit of colour to the collection and I think it goes well with the almost Tank look on this one. The bracelet looks amazing without a visible clasp. 2432 Vostok movement highly decorated (which is important because this one has a solid case back  ) and allegedly it's subjected to greater QC and regulation than the regular 2432 used in the Amphibias... I doubt it but I just pulled the trigger on this one so I want to believe
> 
> Not really a Russian watch (Russian movement but built in former USSR Lithuania. It's still one of the most Russian watches in their line up as they are moving away from that (new Caspian Sea Monster fitted with a Miyota and the Anchar with a Seiko)
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean I felt the same when Mach posted it, but have rsisted the tempation so far.................
> 
> yours is truly the Red Sq, with Red dial, it looks bold & cool, I hope you will post plenty of pictures & do a full review like the old days!
> 
> Best regards Martin
Click to expand...

 My Wife brought me this vostok expedition. It is one of my favs


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Very nice Kutusov, particularly the red faced version.


Should be better on the flesh, it's one of those iridescent dials...

BTW, like Martin said, nice to hear from you again Ian!


----------



## martinzx

Lampoc said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures please :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I did put them somewhere else on this site, but here they are again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of selling the orange one though, so soon be down to 2.
Click to expand...

Nice one many thanks great watches!

Martin


----------



## martinzx

sangman2000 said:


> My Wife brought me this vostok expedition. It is one of my favs












Lovely watch, seem to be quite popular , how accurate is it please ?

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Lampoc

They have the Vostok 2426 movement. How accurate it is I'm not sure.. I've never been one for checking accuracy religiously but I certainly can't recall having to change it all the time.

Not sure if this is allowed but... there's a nice one on ebay at the mo. My one


----------



## martinzx

Lampoc said:


> They have the Vostok 2426 movement. How accurate it is I'm not sure.. I've never been one for checking accuracy religiously but I certainly can't recall having to change it all the time.
> 
> Not sure if this is allowed but... there's a nice one on ebay at the mo. My one


Should have waited six more posts & sell it here 

Good luck Martin


----------



## AlexC1981

I've got these two incoming. Cant wait!



















How long does post from Russia usually take?


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> I've got these two incoming. Cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long does post from Russia usually take?


Both on my list!!! Although I think I'll be getting the Vostok with the white sub-dials (in some distant future). It takes about 3 or 4 weeks from Russia. Sometimes you get lucky and get it in two weeks. Or you get unlucky and they get stuck on customs...


----------



## William_Wilson

ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ on a new BocTok bracelet.



















Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc

Great looking watch, but don't you find that Vostok probably make the worst bracelet in history? Hair-pinchingly bad


----------



## William_Wilson

Lampoc said:


> Great looking watch, but don't you find that Vostok probably make the worst bracelet in history? Hair-pinchingly bad


Years ago, I used to have dialysis done in the hospital. They used to wrap my forearm/wrist in plastic tape. The hair that survived that is sturdy and I don't feel a thing now. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## AlexC1981

I'm exceptionally wimpy when it comes to hair pullers. Seiko 5's are pretty bad for this too. There are very few bracelets that I'll wear comfortably, but I have a new-ish Accurist that is surprisingly comfortable.



Kutusov said:


> Although I think I'll be getting the Vostok with the white sub-dials (in some distant future).


And erm...where might one find such a watch?


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> And erm...where might one find such a watch?


I couldn't find one now but they were available maybe a month ago (last time I've checked). PMed you anyway....


----------



## EdR




----------



## citizenhell

Not strictly an incoming yet, but am seriously considering buying one of these, anyone got one with this face & if so, how do you like it.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Not strictly an incoming yet, but am seriously considering buying one of these, anyone got one with this face & if so, how do you like it.


It's some kind of new Neptune. Think if you are ok with the stock bracelet before you order it because that one has the same central lug as the old Neptunes. It will be hard to fit any other strap in there and it involves some serious modding.

Other than that, I love the looks... but not the yellow colour (Sorry Roger the Dodger  )


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not strictly an incoming yet, but am seriously considering buying one of these, anyone got one with this face & if so, how do you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's some kind of new Neptune. Think if you are ok with the stock bracelet before you order it because that one has the same central lug as the old Neptunes. It will be hard to fit any other strap in there and it involves some serious modding.
> 
> Other than that, I love the looks... but not the yellow colour (Sorry Roger the Dodger  )
Click to expand...

Yes, I wondered about the bracelet lug as the bracelets on these don't seem to be up to much & I would probably want to put it on black leather. I'll have a hunt around for a suitable strap before I commit to buying.

Cheers for the info.


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Yes, I wondered about the bracelet lug as the bracelets on these don't seem to be up to much & I would probably want to put it on black leather. I'll have a hunt around for a suitable strap before I commit to buying.
> 
> Cheers for the info.


It won't be easy... here's a tip though... http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-neptune-new-band-398749.html


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I wondered about the bracelet lug as the bracelets on these don't seem to be up to much & I would probably want to put it on black leather. I'll have a hunt around for a suitable strap before I commit to buying.
> 
> Cheers for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be easy... here's a tip though... http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-neptune-new-band-398749.html
Click to expand...

Thanks. I've got a Christopher Ward C20 Lido with exactly the same type of lug design, & this uses a screw bar so I might buy the Vostok, see how it measures up & if it fits then CW do a black leather strap that would look great on it.


----------



## AlexC1981

I bought this one in November, but only got around to doing some photos last night. I've finally found a watch that suits my blingly mesh bracelet :blind:










I love the way the numerals are arranged. A Soviet take on the Stowa Antea KS or Nomos Tangomat.


----------



## Draygo

AlexC1981 said:


> I bought this one in November, but only got around to doing some photos last night. I've finally found a watch that suits my blingly mesh bracelet :blind:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the way the numerals are arranged. A Soviet take on the Stowa Antea KS or Nomos Tangomat.


Good catch! A classy Raketa... And I agree, great numbers :thumbsup:


----------



## Draygo

William_Wilson said:


> ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ on a new BocTok bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Still love that, William. Let me know when you get bored of it, as my scrappier brother needs a dial transplant


----------



## Draygo

EdR said:


>


Cool photo. Love the world time Raketas.

(Welcome!)


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


>


I've never seen that one before... true beauty and looks great on that mesh!


----------



## Lampoc

This arrived today. My first Russian chronograph 



















It's a Poljot Aviator SU-37 'Berkut'. The watch itself is awesome - I'm well impressed. The bracelet is pretty shoddy and lightweight in my opinion, but still a damn site better than the hair-pinchingly shocking stuff you get on Vostoks!


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> It's a Poljot Aviator SU-37 'Berkut'. The watch itself is awesome - I'm well impressed. The bracelet is pretty shoddy and lightweight in my opinion, but still a damn site better than the hair-pinchingly shocking stuff you get on Vostoks!


Very cool! Hope you won't stop with this one


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I used to own a Aviator `45 (it now resides with our man in Florida :beach: ) an excellent watch with great lume, mind you having a screw down crown on a manual wind watch did seem a bit odd :huh:


I received the watches today and I can now confirm that mine Aviator has a pull out crown. Yours was probably one among the very first ones. Big watch with a bit too straight lugs but I can wear it (barely) so all is ok. The Red Square is a beauty! I'll try to do a review for both on the weekend.


----------



## AlexC1981

Cheers Draygo/Kutusov, I was really pleased how that 2nd photo turned out.

I think I saw another one on ebay recently with a silver dial......must......not......buy......!

I've got something else incoming now. That's three en route. :blush2: I've gone a bit mad lately after denying myself access to the forum for a couple of months.


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> I've gone a bit mad lately after denying myself access to the forum for a couple of months.


I tried to stop smoking many years ago... didn't last long and when I got back to the ciggies I started to smoke a lot more than I used to


----------



## William_Wilson

Draygo said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ on a new BocTok bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> Still love that, William. Let me know when you get bored of it, as my scrappier brother needs a dial transplant
Click to expand...

I'm not bored yet, but if it happens I'll let you know. :wink2:

Later,

Willlam


----------



## AlexC1981

I thought I'd these photos here as well.

Playing at 'army' today!



























I've started a thread about having it bead blasted here. I'd welcome any opinions.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=63491&st=0&gopid=641845&#entry641845


----------



## AlexC1981

Playing 'pilot' today :to_become_senile:

"By Stalin's moustache! Is that the time? Better get the Shturmovik warmed up for the run at those anti-communist rebels!"


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


>


Cathedral hands... :drool:


----------



## Kutusov

This (still not) on the way... the seller is on holiday so I have no idea if he has it on stock or not... it was a hard hunt, this one was...










Vostok Europe stopped making the Arktika on bracelet as the cost of the custom bracelet went sky-high (according to the German distributor). The bracelet itself costs about â‚¬100 from the few sellers that still carry them.

Crossing my fingers and hopping the seller has his stock updated on his web-shop...


----------



## citizenhell

Kutusov said:


> This (still not) on the way... the seller is on holiday so I have no idea if he has it on stock or not... it was a hard hunt, this one was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Europe stopped making the Arktika on bracelet as the cost of the custom bracelet went sky-high (according to the German distributor). The bracelet itself costs about â‚¬100 from the few sellers that still carry them.
> 
> Crossing my fingers and hopping the seller has his stock updated on his web-shop...


Those are lovely - you lucky chap!


----------



## Kutusov

citizenhell said:


> Those are lovely - you lucky chap!


Well, it they were in stock, mine should arrive next week









BTW, the dial sin't white, it's silver k:


----------



## Hustler

citizenhell Pm me if possible please


----------



## citizenhell

Hustler said:


> citizenhell Pm me if possible please


Sorry, can't seem to pm you. It looks like you need to have 50 posts before the system will accept pm's.

I assume this is regarding JAG & Tyke?


----------



## bsa

The red Slava arrived today and its good.










Mark


----------



## louiswu

Would be a shame to let such a long and wonderful thread die, so here's my latest - an 80's Slava 2414

Caution - extreme low budget content!










Apparantly this 2414 variant has 2 mainsprings. Impressive huh?

It's the cheapest of many cheap watches in my collection, but i kinda like it


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, that's an impressive movement on that one! Here's a read in case you haven't found it yet:

http://www.christophlorenz.de/watch/movements/s/slava/slava_2414.php?l=en


----------



## martinzx

louiswu said:


> Would be a shame to let such a long and wonderful thread die, so here's my latest - an 80's Slava 2414
> 
> Caution - extreme low budget content!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparantly this 2414 variant has 2 mainsprings. Impressive huh?
> 
> It's the cheapest of many cheap watches in my collection, but i kinda like it


Very nice, it shows it is not always about money, I really like Slava as a brand, & I like your watch it looks great.

I have one with the same Caliber, known as 'The Double Barrel'

[IMG alt="DSC01307.JPG"]https://lh5...AAAAAAEn8/SLWRBuh0ABg/s640/DSC01307.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## Vaurien

Nice Slavas! :man_in_love:

The movement, Slava 2414 with double barrel, is one of most successful movement of russian watches.

I have one, with white dial, gold plated case:


----------



## louiswu

Thanks guys. Some really interesting info there as usual.

And some more nice watches to gawp at. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

A nice USSR 1970's Poljot 17 Jewel manual wind 2609H caliber


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> A nice USSR 1970's Poljot 17 Jewel manual wind 2609H caliber


Nice!!! I find myself lately loving square or non-round watches. That one is very classy!


----------



## AlexC1981

Yes, elegant and non-fussy. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice USSR 1970's Poljot 17 Jewel manual wind 2609H calibe
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!! I find myself lately loving square or non-round watches. That one is very classy!
Click to expand...

Yes 'R' I like this shape & have a few non round shapes also, :thumbup:



AlexC1981 said:


> Yes, elegant and non-fussy. :thumbsup:


Cheers Alex


----------



## AlexC1981

My two Vostoks arrived this week. Yay!


----------



## AlanJohn

Already posted mine on the pocket wach section. A Molnija hunter.


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> My two Vostoks arrived this week. Yay!


Both great, both with unusual cases!... but I must say that Antimagnetic is by far my favourite one!! :thumbsup: I would go with strap of the Aeroflot on it though (or a similar one).


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two Vostoks arrived this week. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Both great, both with unusual cases!... but I must say that Antimagnetic is by far my favourite one!! :thumbsup: I would go with strap of the Aeroflot on it though (or a similar one).
Click to expand...

+1

...except I prefer the 2 o'clock crown one! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Draygo said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two Vostoks arrived this week. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Both great, both with unusual cases!... but I must say that Antimagnetic is by far my favourite one!! :thumbsup: I would go with strap of the Aeroflot on it though (or a similar one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> 
> ...except I prefer the 2 o'clock crown one! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Both great,I prefer the green Antimagnetic one, but agree the crown looks cool at 2 oclock, well done !


----------



## martinzx

AlanJohn said:


> Already posted mine on the pocket wach section. A Molnija hunter.


Very nice too! I have never seen one with a red dial


----------



## bsa

latest finished


----------



## AlexC1981

martinzx said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My two Vostoks arrived this week. Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> Both great, both with unusual cases!... but I must say that Antimagnetic is by far my favourite one!! :thumbsup: I would go with strap of the Aeroflot on it though (or a similar one).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> 
> ...except I prefer the 2 o'clock crown one! :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both great,I prefer the green Antimagnetic one, but agree the crown looks cool at 2 oclock, well done !
Click to expand...

Cheers :cheers: I usually try to pick out straps that are a different colour to the dial, but match something on the dial. I could do with a blue fabric strap for the Aeroflot. I'll probably keep the anti-mag on rubber for now, but I would like to get black leather with green stitching for it.


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> I could do with a blue fabric strap for the Aeroflot.


Nothing better than Roy's Heavy Duty Nylon's straps for these puppies! I never had the blue one but here's a photo of the olive green:




























The metal keeper makes all the difference in the world.

Mach's the one who pointed them out to me and he has some photos of those in the Russian section (maybe in my topic of the Okeah)

As for leather with green stretches, that's hard to come by. How about this?


----------



## Kutusov

...and there's this also...










...but then I would have to hate you forever and ever and ever for putting a Vostok on a NATO...


----------



## AlexC1981

I got one of Roys heavy duty nylons for my Vostok chronograph. I don't think I'll ever get something to match the anti-mag colour properly. It's half way between blue and green.

I think a Help for Heroes charity band might go well on the aeroflot.










(googled image)


----------



## dapper

Boot sale find this afternoon - Raketa manual wind watch for blind people.......




























........a bit dirty but good condition & keeping time


----------



## Kutusov

dapper said:


> ........a bit dirty but


... no matter, the blind people won't see that :blind:


----------



## dapper

Kutusov said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........a bit dirty but
> 
> 
> 
> ... no matter, the blind people won't see that :blind:
Click to expand...


----------



## martinzx

[IMG alt="DSC01918.jpg"]https://lh5...AAAAAAFNM/lDsuA-QK33s/s640/DSC01918.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## KevG

Had it for a short while *Vostock Komanderskie 2414 *movement










Kev


----------



## Mantisgb

Kutusov said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cathedral hands... :drool:
Click to expand...

Excellent watch used to own one of these myself if you ever decide to flip it ;-)


----------



## KevG

Off the bay for a tenner as a non runner, it's working fine bit of a scrub up and I now have to find another parts watch










Kev


----------



## Kutusov

KevG said:


>


So nice! And so nice to see how these cheap watches are tough as tanks. From my experience you might think one of these is broken... you wind it and it doesn't budge... then you knock it with the knots of your fingers and there it goes as nothing happened.


----------



## Draygo

KevG said:


> Off the bay for a tenner as a non runner, it's working fine bit of a scrub up and I now have to find another parts watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev


Nice one Kev. I've always been partial to the white dialled Komandirskie. (I have both, white and black/very very dark green - but the white is just somehow 'right'.)

Enjoy!


----------



## AlexC1981

I agree. I really like that strap too. A most unusual weave.



Kutusov said:


> with the knots of your fingers


 You're English is superb, but every now and then you say something that makes me smile. Is that a literal translation from Portuguese?



Mantisgb said:


> Excellent watch used to own one of these myself if you ever decide to flip it ;-)


 :hi: Cheers. I think I'll be keeping hold of this one for a long, long time.


----------



## Krispy

AlexC1981 said:


> I agree. I really like that strap too. A most unusual weave.
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> with the knots of your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> * You're *English is superb, but every now and then you say something that makes me smile. Is that a literal translation from Portuguese?
Click to expand...

*ahem*


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> You're English is superb, but every now and then you say something that makes me smile. Is that a literal translation from Portuguese?


   It is and it's a bit hard when you think, speak and write two languages everyday... sometimes you mix them all up  Anyway, I still don't know the word for the finger joints


----------



## AlexC1981

KrispyDK said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I really like that strap too. A most unusual weave.
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> with the knots of your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> * You're *English is superb, but every now and then you say something that makes me smile. Is that a literal translation from Portuguese?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *ahem*
Click to expand...

Ha ha yes! I noticed that as soon as I clicked back on the thread.

Serves me right









The word is knuckles or a knuckle, but I like yours better.


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> The word is knuckles or a knuckle, but I like yours better.


Of course, that's it! Knots, knuckles... it all sounds the same :bag:


----------



## Krispy

Hers's something that came my way recently from Juri Levenberg. I think I got a good deal (2nd hand) but I really don't know as I don't know much about it.

It came with a certificate signed by Juri and Alexander Herzog (watch maker) for what that's worth. The certificate and case back state it's piece 185/250 but I always wonder just how many 185/250's are actually out there!

I think the 'brand' translates to 'Pilot' and it's a big old polished steel lump at 44mm and 50mm including the screw down crown. I think I've seen Renato post something similar but his is far classier!


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, that's a Pilot, one of the brands of the old Poljot people. Case and crown (edit: and hands and probably movement too... Molnija 3602?) seems to be the same as the Moscow Classic Vodolaz of which I have two:



















The price on those Pilots (new) goes around 180 Euros, Moscow Classic is pretty much the same price, maybe 20 euros more if that. I like these, they are big but very comfy.


----------



## Krispy

Thanks Renato, I did get a good deal then! You're right, for a big watch it is very comfortable. Can I ask what you mean by Pilot being a brand of the old Poljot people??


----------



## Krispy

I also acquired this for very little money. It came on a dreadful brown strap and sat in a box for months. 'Moscow Time' - never heard of them and cannot find anything about them. Stuck it on a grey nato one day and it came to life!! My favourite beater now and has been on my wrist lots! It's cheap schmutter, the dial seems wonky, but I like it and it goes for ever!

I'm not sure but I think it has a Slava S2427 movement in it.


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> Yeap, that's a Pilot, one of the brands of the old Poljot people. Case and crown (edit: and hands and probably movement too... Molnija 3602?) seems to be the same as the Moscow Classic Vodolaz of which I have two:
> 
> The price on those Pilots (new) goes around 180 Euros, Moscow Classic is pretty much the same price, maybe 20 euros more if that. I like these, they are big but very comfy.


To answer the Molnija question, the certificate says it's Calibre 2602. Still a Molnija?


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Thanks Renato, I did get a good deal then! You're right, for a big watch it is very comfortable. Can I ask what you mean by Pilot being a brand of the old Poljot people??


Well, this is no official history but from what I've gathered, after the fall of the USSR and the collapse of many of the factories, Poljot started to sell models on the west which were clear homages to Swiss brands. You know those Poljots that look like Fortis watches... the Poljot chrono MkI for example... the Swiss took issue with that and sued Poljot for that and they were forbidden to sell on Switzerland and Germany. The result was that they did it anyway under other names... Aviator, Pilot, etc (all very Poljot-ish)... Now, by this time you see a lot of sub-brands coming up and all for splinter groups of Poljot factories which were closing down. These guys had the tools and know-how so they kept on making watches. Moscow Classic, for instance, are guys from the Second Moscow Watch Factory that came under the umbrella of a distributor company of Poljot in Western Europe.



KrispyDK said:


> I also acquired this for very little money. It came on a dreadful brown strap and sat in a box for months. 'Moscow Time' - never heard of them
> 
> I'm not sure but I think it has a Slava S2427 movement in it.


Very, very nice! Makes me think on those Seiko 5s Pilot watches, but cooler. I think you are right about the movement and if it is, it's a great one! I've seen some of those before, I really can't remember where and I'm afraid I can't help you there...



KrispyDK said:


> To answer the Molnija question, the certificate says it's Calibre 2602. Still a Molnija?


Yeap, pocket watch movement with 18 jewels, 18000 vph and 41h PR. NO shock proof (that's the 3603) so don't go hammering nails with that one!


----------



## Krispy

Nice one Renato, as usual....









Couple of Slava's on their way in the next couple of days. Watch this space!


----------



## bsa

Got a slava in the post myself, rather unusual one cant wait to show and get some info. Im going to do a restoration with it.


----------



## martinzx

I thought Pilot was brand by Volmax when they took over Poljot in 2004 ? looks of gray I suppose


----------



## martinzx

KrispyDK said:


> Nice one Renato, as usual....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of Slava's on their way in the next couple of days. Watch this space!





bsa said:


> Got a slava in the post myself, rather unusual one cant wait to show and get some info. Im going to do a restoration with it.


look forward to the pics, I am a big fan of Slava


----------



## Krispy

Well, they just arrived so here's a quicky until later...


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Well, they just arrived so here's a quicky until later...


Both look very nice, I would like to take a better look at that blue dialed one! Oh, and chunk that rubber strap on the bin!!! :yucky: (plus, as usual with eastern sellers, it's fitted upside down  )


----------



## Krispy

Here they are again, under dreadful artificial light, on the phone. I am loving the blue faced Slava. Takes a bit of a shake to get her going and I can relate to that!


----------



## martinzx

Here is a recent one, a Raketa 2609.1 ( or L) 17 Jewel Manual Wind, 2609 movement had only 16 jewels, this has an extra cap jewel and shock spring on the escapement wheel, 1970's i would say. The gold plate is 10 microns with no brassing whatsoever, nice dress watch , understated IMHO


----------



## Russ Cook

martinzx said:


> Here is a recent one, a Raketa 2609.1 ( or L) 17 Jewel Manual Wind, 2609 movement had only 16 jewels, this has an extra cap jewel and shock spring on the escapement wheel, 1970's i would say. The gold plate is 10 microns with no brassing whatsoever, nice dress watch , understated IMHO


Absolutely Beautiful Martin.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Here is a recent one, a Raketa 2609.1 ( or L) 17 Jewel Manual Wind, 2609 movement had only 16 jewels, this has an extra cap jewel and shock spring on the escapement wheel, 1970's i would say. The gold plate is 10 microns with no brassing whatsoever, nice dress watch , understated IMHO


It's beautiful!! Makes me think of the Poljot Deluxes somehow. What size is it? (guessing it's something like 36/38mm..)


----------



## martinzx

Russ Cook said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a recent one, a Raketa 2609.1 ( or L) 17 Jewel Manual Wind, 2609 movement had only 16 jewels, this has an extra cap jewel and shock spring on the escapement wheel, 1970's i would say. The gold plate is 10 microns with no brassing whatsoever, nice dress watch , understated IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely Beautiful Martin.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.
Click to expand...

Hi Russ,

Long time mate  hows things? Was just over at your blog earlier..........................................

yes very pleased with it, I have had a couple of these now, but this is by far in the best condition

also has the butterfly case,

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:



Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a recent one, a Raketa 2609.1 ( or L) 17 Jewel Manual Wind, 2609 movement had only 16 jewels, this has an extra cap jewel and shock spring on the escapement wheel, 1970's i would say. The gold plate is 10 microns with no brassing whatsoever, nice dress watch , understated IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful!! Makes me think of the Poljot Deluxes somehow. What size is it? (guessing it's something like 36/38mm..)
Click to expand...

Thanks 'R'

Yes very small (36mm) by comparison to those dinner plates you have gotten into lately







, yes mate its very similar to the Plojot deluxe

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:

TYPO


----------



## AlexC1981

I agree :man_in_love:

My sister watch says hello :clap: I love the numerals and how they are arranged on these.


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Yes very small (36mm) by comparison to those dinner plates you have gotten into lately


Like this "little" puppy I'm wearing today? 










Just measured it... 45mm without crown (50 with crown), 54mm lug to lug :shocking: I hadn't measured it lug to lug before... beastie!!! :man_in_love:


----------



## martinzx

AlexC1981 said:


> I agree :man_in_love:
> 
> My sister watch says hello :clap: I love the numerals and how they are arranged on these.


Nice thats even earlier probably 1960's  it looks great!

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes very small (36mm) by comparison to those dinner plates you have gotten into lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this "little" puppy I'm wearing today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just measured it... 45mm without crown (50 with crown), 54mm lug to lug :shocking: I hadn't measured it lug to lug before... beastie!!! :man_in_love:
Click to expand...

Lets have a wrist shot then........................ :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Lets have a wrist shot then........................ :thumbsup:


Ok 










I manage to wear this one because the lugs curve down and seem to be meant to go all the way to the edge of your wrist:










Anyway, it's a dinner plate like you said


----------



## martinzx

I just cant get on with them dinner plates :dummyspit: as a rule.................................

It is not just the larger watch size that puts me of its the massive lug to lug sizes.

But that looks good mate :thumbsup: but I must admit those curved lugs really help.

I used to have an Vintage Orient World Time & that was 47mm lug to lug & I just

could not get on with it...........







even though I loved the look of the watch.

for me the perfect watch is 40mm case lug to lug & 43mm lugs 20mm, all Stainless :to_become_senile:

Cheers martin


----------



## DougNiss

this was an anniversary gift from my wife. I think the dial has been repaired, the 12 hour marker was crooked, and has now fallen off. I'll probably get a new dial for this one.


----------



## Kutusov

DougNiss said:


>


Yeap, the dial has been messed and in a bad way... the hour markers have been moved much more to the centre of the dial instead of its edge to the point of getting inside the subdials. Sloppy, sloppy job :thumbsdown:

Oh, and please PLEASE take it off of that NATO!!! (I keep on trying that you guys don't wear your Ruskies with NATOs but I know it's a lost cause  )


----------



## DougNiss

I like my NATO straps.

I do have a Gagarin 15j with the brown-ish/orange-ish leather strap. A NATO would be really wrong with that one.

And, personally, I really dislike metal bracelets on my thin wrist.


----------



## Kutusov

DougNiss said:


> I like my NATO straps.
> 
> I do have a Gagarin 15j with the brown-ish/orange-ish leather strap. A NATO would be really wrong with that one.
> 
> And, personally, I really dislike metal bracelets on my thin wrist.


Don't know, don't care... Take it off that NATO PLEASE!!!! :crybaby: 

Seriously now, it's a very nice watch, you just need a new dial and I think that's something that isn't very hard to find on the Bay.


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> Don't know, don't care... Take it off that NATO PLEASE!!!! :crybaby:


Do explain this attitude of yours!! Is it merely an aesthetic problem you have with NATOs, you don't like the way they look, or is it the contradiction of wearing a Soviet watch on a NATO strap????


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Do explain this attitude of yours!! Is it merely an aesthetic problem you have with NATOs, you don't like the way they look, or is it the contradiction of wearing a Soviet watch on a NATO strap????


Yeap, it's the last bit! NATOs stem from use on western military watches so I really have a hard time seeing a Soviet military watch (like this Soviet Air Force Sturmanskie from the Cold War) on a strap from "our side". It's kind of like seeing a foreign flag flying over the Kremlin or something... Makes me feel sad... :dummyspit: 

I have a hard time with that even with contemporary Russian watches... The Cold War is long gone but the Russians still follow their agenda and ways, they might profit and deal on the global market but they were not absorbed by it. On the contrary (IMHO of course) they just used that to reshape what the Nation is... Take Gazprom... that's a money-making, diplomatic and strategic machine controlled (in scary ways...) by the State (that being the few that rule and hold that huge country together...).

Yeah, I know all this sounds crazy and that we are talking about watches that are colourful and that look cool on NATO straps but... what do you want me to do?? ^_^


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> Oh, and please PLEASE take it off of that NATO!!! (I keep on trying that you guys don't wear your Ruskies with NATOs but I know it's a lost cause  )


I`m with you, Nato straps don`t look right on Russian/Soviet watches,Vostoks & quite a few other `military` style Ruskies go well on Heavy Duty Nylons or even canvas straps & suitable bracelets but Natos are just wrong


----------



## Fray Bentos

Put this in yesterdays 'Friday' post but for reference also posting it here.

Amphibia 'blue yacht', just love the blue against the clean white dial and the little yachtsman onboard too!!


----------



## AlanJohn

I've put a whole bunch of Russian USSR pocket watches on the pocket watch section. Mostly Molnija and Rakeya which I collect.


----------



## bsa

Got this for my 10 year old nephew.

Looks like a boys watch










Mark.


----------



## pg tips

WoW Mark that is "WAY COOL" I'd be over the moon if I'd had that as a kid!


----------



## Vaurien

bsa said:


> Got this for my 10 year old nephew.
> 
> Looks like a boys watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark.


Fine!

Your nephew must know that watch is for a General. Indeed, the word on the dial is "Generalskie" :notworthy:


----------



## martinzx

pg tips said:


> WoW Mark that is "WAY COOL" I'd be over the moon if I'd had that as a kid!


I think I would be over the moon now  that looks great !!


----------



## Kutusov

...and it's a MIG29, a beautiful plane!!


----------



## KevG

The latest "non runner" from Romania *Admiralskie Type 53X 2414A*. Runs ok but a couple of issues missing second hand and the mainspring is weak runs down in about 15 hours. Got the parts somewhere so not a difficult fix, good service and a poiish and another for the collection.










Kev


----------



## AlexC1981

Great find. Is that a base metal colour or some sort of plating on the case? I like the colour.


----------



## martinzx

I take it, it has the letter 'B' Bostok logo where the hour hand is covering just above center of the watch?

Does have a nice patina going on, :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> Great find. Is that a base metal colour or some sort of plating on the case? I like the colour.





martinzx said:


> I take it, it has the letter 'B' Bostok logo where the hour hand is covering just above center of the watch?
> 
> Does have a nice patina going on, :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers Martin


They still make that one... here's how it looks brand new:










Edit: Bezel is a little different (numbers instead of chevrons) and the crown is a Komandirskie crown, not the chunkier Amphibia one.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

KrispyDK said:


> Hers's something that came my way recently from Juri Levenberg. I think I got a good deal (2nd hand) but I really don't know as I don't know much about it.
> 
> It came with a certificate signed by Juri and Alexander Herzog (watch maker) for what that's worth. The certificate and case back state it's piece 185/250 but I always wonder just how many 185/250's are actually out there!
> 
> I think the 'brand' translates to 'Pilot' and it's a big old polished steel lump at 44mm and 50mm including the screw down crown. I think I've seen Renato post something similar but his is far classier!


Just getting caught up on this thread again...

I had a dealing with Juri that didn't go quite as well as I expected. I wanted to make sure what I was ordering was exactly what I was going to get. I ordered it (meaning sent the money) and the confirmation wasn't quite what we agreed upon. There were several emails back and forth with nothing really getting resolved. Then he was on Holiday (who knows - I suppose so), and out of the blue the watch arrived and it was what I had ordered. I think he finally decided to do the right thing and to get me out of his hair. I am sure there was a bit of a language barrier there as well.

I know the guy seems to have a good reputation... there were just a lot of anxious moments! Certificate looks familiar... He did include a nice Poljot catalog though.


----------



## KevG

Kutusov said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great find. Is that a base metal colour or some sort of plating on the case? I like the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it, it has the letter 'B' Bostok logo where the hour hand is covering just above center of the watch?
> 
> Does have a nice patina going on, :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They still make that one... here's how it looks brand new:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Bezel is a little different (numbers instead of chevrons) and the crown is a Komandirskie crown, not the chunkier Amphibia one.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys I think this one is from between 92-94 as I was told that the Vostocks without the script at 6 were from that period just after the break up of the USSR. the colouring seems like some sort of chemical treatment rather than plating but I'm not certain about that.


----------



## Vaurien

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Just getting caught up on this thread again...
> 
> I had a dealing with Juri that didn't go quite as well as I expected. I wanted to make sure what I was ordering was exactly what I was going to get. I ordered it (meaning sent the money) and the confirmation wasn't quite what we agreed upon. There were several emails back and forth with nothing really getting resolved. Then he was on Holiday (who knows - I suppose so), and out of the blue the watch arrived and it was what I had ordered. I think he finally decided to do the right thing and to get me out of his hair. I am sure there was a bit of a language barrier there as well.
> 
> I know the guy seems to have a good reputation... there were just a lot of anxious moments! Certificate looks familiar... He did include a nice Poljot catalog though.


That guy has anything but a good reputation.

People has mostly communication difficulties with him... and sometimes also the wrong item is shipped. :black eye:

I'll not buy again from him.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Krispy

Vaurien said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting caught up on this thread again...
> 
> I had a dealing with Juri that didn't go quite as well as I expected. I wanted to make sure what I was ordering was exactly what I was going to get. I ordered it (meaning sent the money) and the confirmation wasn't quite what we agreed upon. There were several emails back and forth with nothing really getting resolved. Then he was on Holiday (who knows - I suppose so), and out of the blue the watch arrived and it was what I had ordered. I think he finally decided to do the right thing and to get me out of his hair. I am sure there was a bit of a language barrier there as well.
> 
> I know the guy seems to have a good reputation... there were just a lot of anxious moments! Certificate looks familiar... He did include a nice Poljot catalog though.
> 
> 
> 
> That guy has anything but a good reputation.
> 
> People has mostly communication difficulties with him... and sometimes also the wrong item is shipped. :black eye:
> 
> I'll not buy again from him.
> 
> :thumbsdown:
Click to expand...

I didn't deal with Juri directly as I bought this watch 2nd hand with no problems. I keep hearing bad things about the fellow so doubt I would buy direct from him either.


----------



## AlexC1981

Kutusov said:


> They still make that one... here's how it looks brand new:


The old one looks much better. KevG, whatever you do, don't polish it!


----------



## Krispy

Here's my latest couple.

An Albatross:










Case needs a bit of a clean on this but am unsure what to use on it. Any advice?? Love this one - the case shape is great and sits on my wrist really well, not too big and not too small. I also love the face, numbering and hands. All round, bloody marvellous!

The other which arrived with it is this:










An Amphibian in a Ministry case...I think. This one is fantastic!










This is the backside of the Ministry:










Great big lump of a case and it actually looked okay-ish on the oyster bracelet it came on, but the bracelet was far too small for me.

So it is now on a lovely black 2 pc Maratac which was very kindly provided by Kutusov and arrived from Portugal days before the watches arrived from 30 miles away!!









Thank you for the strap Renato and all the advice you have shared with me before buying these - you are a diamond Portu-Geezer!!


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> you are a diamond Portu-Geezer!!


   That may very well be my new sig 

Regarding cleaning the case, I would try a regular metal cleaning product, that stuff you use to clean brass and silver and stuff... The rust should be superficial and that might be enough to get it out... Just remember to take the bezel off first or be careful with it, they usually scratch easily.

Oh, and both are very nice! That Ministry looks great! Both fine choices!


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a diamond Portu-Geezer!!
> 
> 
> 
> That may very well be my new sig
Click to expand...

I am truly honoured!

Oh - should have another couple of interesting ones to show at the weekend. I need to read up on what the difference is between a 'Boctok' and a 'Wostok' before they get here...


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Oh - should have another couple of interesting ones to show at the weekend. I need to read up on what the difference is between a 'Boctok' and a 'Wostok' before they get here...


No difference really, it depends on how you translate it from the original Russian "Boctok" (as it is written in Cyrillic)










Most of us write it Vostok in "westerner", some add a "c" to that and it reads Vostock. The "W" comes (I guess) from the German where you read "W" as "V". So a "German" Wostok sounds the same as a "British" Vostok.


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - should have another couple of interesting ones to show at the weekend. I need to read up on what the difference is between a 'Boctok' and a 'Wostok' before they get here...
> 
> 
> 
> No difference really, it depends on how you translate it from the original Russian "Boctok" (as it is written in Cyrillic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us write it Vostok in "westerner", some add a "c" to that and it reads Vostock. The "W" comes (I guess) from the German where you read "W" as "V". So a "German" Wostok sounds the same as a "British" Vostok.
Click to expand...

The Ukrainians use the same cyrillic text, but pronounce it with a "W" sound rather than a "V" sound, as the Russians do. Some of the export models labeled in latin script were phonetically spelled the Russian way and some the Ukrainian way. Thus, Vostok or Wostok. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> The Ukrainians use the same cyrillic text, but pronounce it with a "W" sound rather than a "V" sound, as the Russians do. Some of the export models labeled in latin script were phonetically spelled the Russian way and some the Ukrainian way. Thus, Vostok or Wostok.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


You're always learning something new... So the W isn't from East Germany or reunited Germany but Ukraine. Thanks for that Will!


----------



## martinzx

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - should have another couple of interesting ones to show at the weekend. I need to read up on what the difference is between a 'Boctok' and a 'Wostok' before they get here...
> 
> 
> 
> No difference really, it depends on how you translate it from the original Russian "Boctok" (as it is written in Cyrillic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us write it Vostok in "westerner", some add a "c" to that and it reads Vostock. The "W" comes (I guess) from the German where you read "W" as "V". So a "German" Wostok sounds the same as a "British" Vostok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Ukrainians use the same cyrillic text, but pronounce it with a "W" sound rather than a "V" sound, as the Russians do. Some of the export models labeled in latin script were phonetically spelled the Russian way and some the Ukrainian way. Thus, Vostok or Wostok.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

There is no 'W' in the cyrillic alphabet & all cyrillic words are pronounced phonetically


----------



## DougNiss

Got this Sekonda recently. The date dial was working the day dial was not. Went in and fixed it! feeling pretty good about that.

it's a 2427 automatic movement, will be my daily watch in the workshop, not too bothered if it gets a bit dinged up.


----------



## William_Wilson

martinzx said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - should have another couple of interesting ones to show at the weekend. I need to read up on what the difference is between a 'Boctok' and a 'Wostok' before they get here...
> 
> 
> 
> No difference really, it depends on how you translate it from the original Russian "Boctok" (as it is written in Cyrillic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us write it Vostok in "westerner", some add a "c" to that and it reads Vostock. The "W" comes (I guess) from the German where you read "W" as "V". So a "German" Wostok sounds the same as a "British" Vostok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Ukrainians use the same cyrillic text, but pronounce it with a "W" sound rather than a "V" sound, as the Russians do. Some of the export models labeled in latin script were phonetically spelled the Russian way and some the Ukrainian way. Thus, Vostok or Wostok.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no 'W' in the cyrillic alphabet & all cyrillic words are pronounced phonetically
Click to expand...

As I said above, models labeled with *latin* script, not cyrillic. Thus, "V" for the Russians and "W" for the Ukrainians. 

Later,

William


----------



## Vaurien

A Sekonda autodate de luxe, automatic and calendar:










I don't really like it very much, I was needing some donor watch with an automatic Poljot movement like this: a Poljot 2616 with 30 jewels. :man_in_love:










I had bad time in opening the watch for taking the picture of mevement, because the back was strongly screwed and tightened by a 4 notches ring (differently from Vostoks, that have 6 notches):


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


>


I have to agree it's not the pretties watch I've seen... but that should be a hell of a movement!

And the deluxe thing made me think on those thin Poljot Deluxe and on the Poljot International reissue of those... I should probably get one while they are still available...


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> I have to agree it's not the pretties watch I've seen...


Ah ah :lol: :lol:

That's quite a fine portuguese understatement :jump:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree it's not the pretties watch I've seen...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ah :lol: :lol:
> 
> That's quite a fine portuguese understatement :jump:
Click to expand...

  

...and I've misspelled that... prettiest... missed a T :bag:


----------



## martinzx

William_Wilson said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh - should have another couple of interesting ones to show at the weekend. I need to read up on what the difference is between a 'Boctok' and a 'Wostok' before they get here...
> 
> 
> 
> No difference really, it depends on how you translate it from the original Russian "Boctok" (as it is written in Cyrillic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us write it Vostok in "westerner", some add a "c" to that and it reads Vostock. The "W" comes (I guess) from the German where you read "W" as "V". So a "German" Wostok sounds the same as a "British" Vostok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Ukrainians use the same cyrillic text, but pronounce it with a "W" sound rather than a "V" sound, as the Russians do. Some of the export models labeled in latin script were phonetically spelled the Russian way and some the Ukrainian way. Thus, Vostok or Wostok.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no 'W' in the cyrillic alphabet & all cyrillic words are pronounced phonetically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I said above, models labeled with *latin* script, not cyrillic. Thus, "V" for the Russians and "W" for the Ukrainians.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

OK mate :thumbsup:



Vaurien said:


> A Sekonda autodate de luxe, automatic and calendar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like it very much, I was needing some donor watch with an automatic Poljot movement like this: a Poljot 2616 with 30 jewels. :man_in_love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had bad time in opening the watch for taking the picture of mevement, because the back was strongly screwed and tightened by a 4 notches ring (differently from Vostoks, that have 6 notches):


I have a 29 Jewel one, had a 30 jewel model gave it away as a present


----------



## KevG

Should have posted this a while back but forgot (it's an age thing) Raketa 2069 HA










Kev


----------



## Kutusov

KevG said:


>


Those dials with the CCCP quality rosette are always nice!


----------



## martinzx

KevG said:


> Should have posted this a while back but forgot (it's an age thing) Raketa 2069 HA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev


Very nice Kev, I like the textured dial it looks great , you mean the 2609 HA dont you :thumbsup:


----------



## bsa

This is a new arrival the photo dose not do justice as usual.










It sits small on my wrist maybe try a different strap to lift its size any suggestions.

Mark.


----------



## KevG

martinzx said:


> KevG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should have posted this a while back but forgot (it's an age thing) Raketa 2069 HA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Kev, I like the textured dial it looks great , you mean the 2609 HA dont you :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Thanks and you are of course right it's a 2609 HA really must stop posting after the 2nd bottle :blush2:


----------



## Vaurien

bsa said:


> This is a new arrival the photo dose not do justice as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sits small on my wrist maybe try a different strap to lift its size any suggestions.
> 
> Mark.


Beautiful Majak! :man_in_love:

Fine dial, fine hands, fine crown... love all of it :yes:


----------



## bsa

Vaurien said:


> bsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new arrival the photo dose not do justice as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sits small on my wrist maybe try a different strap to lift its size any suggestions.
> 
> Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Majak! :man_in_love:
> 
> Fine dial, fine hands, fine crown... love all of it :yes:
Click to expand...

Well thank you.

Mark.


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Beautiful Majak! :man_in_love:
> 
> Fine dial, fine hands, fine crown... love all of it :yes:


Agree! :yes:

I wouldn't mess around with bulkier straps either... a perlon strap maybe but that watch wouldn't look good on a notched strap.


----------



## Krispy

Here's a couple of ugly Russian sisters that appeared at my door today. The aforementioned Wostok and Boctok



















I actually quite like them. Particularly the brown faced one, complete with roman numerals and cracked dial. Need to lose the expander it's on though! I never know how to strap these things....


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Need to lose the expander it's on though! I never know how to strap these things....


I like the green one better! How should I put this... more metal, less dial.

I would go with a brown leather strap for the brown one. Something a bit classy, like some kind of grained leather. I'm just not sure if I would pick a darker-than-dial or lighter-than-dial strap but I would want to have a clear contrast between them. Is that an iridescent dial? Looks like it's lighter at the bottom and it also looks darker on the first picture. I don't know but just to be on the safe side, a dark brown would be my bet.

Two suggestions:


----------



## Krispy

Yep, it is iridescent and goes from light to dark, top to bottom.

Bit of Retro Cam for you, as I know you love it...


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Yep, it is iridescent and goes from light to dark, top to bottom.
> 
> Bit of Retro Cam for you, as I know you love it...


 

Ok, so I would pick a brown leather strap at least as dark as the darkest shade of brown on the dial. I keep my above suggestions ^_^


----------



## Vaurien

KrispyDK said:


> Here's a couple of ugly Russian sisters that appeared at my door today. The aforementioned Wostok and Boctok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually quite like them. Particularly the brown faced one, complete with roman numerals and cracked dial. Need to lose the expander it's on though! I never know how to strap these things....


I like both of them, :notworthy: but the green dialed is wonderful! :man_in_love:

I think a black leather strap would be perfect on it. :yes:


----------



## AlexC1981

4 good ones on the page :thumbsup:

What's the story behind the hat, Krispy?


----------



## howie77

KrispyDK said:


>


That's a brilliant shot mate. Love how you've caught the crackle effect to the dial.


----------



## Krispy

AlexC1981 said:


> 4 good ones on the page :thumbsup:
> 
> What's the story behind the hat, Krispy?


I wish I could say there was some amazing story behind the hat but there isn't! My brother travels a lot with his work. I've got a ukulele from Hawaii, some wonderful tablas from India and this military hat from Moscow, bought from their equivalent of the Army & Navy shop (army surplus). Unfortunately, he was there a couple of yours before I 'got into' watches!

It was my most prized possession during last year's Siberian winter, I was sweating in it!!





















howie77 said:


> That's a brilliant shot mate. Love how you've caught the crackle effect to the dial.


Cheers!


----------



## William_Wilson

KrispyDK said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4 good ones on the page :thumbsup:
> 
> What's the story behind the hat, Krispy?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say there was some amazing story behind the hat but there isn't! My brother travels a lot with his work. I've got a ukulele from Hawaii, some wonderful tablas from India and this military hat from Moscow, bought from their equivalent of the Army & Navy shop (army surplus). Unfortunately, he was there a couple of yours before I 'got into' watches!
> 
> It was my most prized possession during last year's Siberian winter, I was sweating in it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

The hat is made of "fish fur". The term comes from a Russian saying, the meaning being that there is no fur in the hat at all. 

Later,

William


----------



## Krispy

William_Wilson said:


> The hat is made of "fish fur". The term comes from a Russian saying, the meaning being that there is no fur in the hat at all.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Cheers William - it's good to know the hat is 'Mach-Friendly'!!


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> the hat is 'Mach-Friendly'!!


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Krispy

Had a bit of a thing for the old USSR Sekondas and a new to me arrived last week. In very good condition for it's age.

Nice waffle dial which the picture doesn't do justice to:










Push button to quickset the date










Slava movt I think










With some of it's new house mates!


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Slava movt I think


It looks like a Slava 2414. Tidy looking movement! :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> It looks like a Slava 2414. Tidy looking movement! :thumbsup:


Cheers! Was sold as being recently serviced and I have to say it is keeping very very good time.

I have a feeling all my old Ruskies will out live me!


----------



## Kutusov

Well, they are made out of metal... you aren't


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> Well, they are made out of metal... you aren't


True.

Takes more than a gentle twist or swing of the wrist to get me going as well.

Then again.....


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Takes more than a gentle twist or swing of the wrist to get me going as well.
> 
> Then again.....


----------



## Krispy

Busy couple of weeks. One more incoming after this one. What do you use to clean dials with??


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> What do you use to clean dials with??


Here's a good guide on how to do that and other things: http://www.cwrnh.com/techpages/cleaning_watch_dials.htm


----------



## bsa

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you use to clean dials with??
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good guide on how to do that and other things: http://www.cwrnh.com/techpages/cleaning_watch_dials.htm
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## KevG

Latest addition another *K34 Komanderskie* this ones a *3AKA3 2414A* judgingby the dates on it I would say 1990. bit faded but running strong.










Kev


----------



## martinzx

That looks great Kev :thumbsup: is the dial white or Silver?

Cheers martin


----------



## Kutusov

KevG said:


>


Lovely Albatros!!!... ruined by that NATO strap... :bangin:


----------



## martinzx

Another Komandirskie for me, its an Auto 2416b, its marked Russia on the movement, no numbers on the caseback, its all Stainless Steel, a nice lump, I think it is the 420 case, so it dates after 2000 as far as i know, but I am open to correction if anybody thinks different, the crystal is acrylic, nicely domed & good quality.

It also has the high quality SS band







with signed clasp!


----------



## KevG

Kutusov said:


> KevG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Albatros!!!... ruined by that NATO strap... :bangin:
Click to expand...

Only 18 mm I've got spare at the moment but there is a rubber on the way, mind I've also got an Amphibia that I'm working on that might get that.

Martinzx it's a silver dial and was filthy if you look at the script under the 6 you can see were I've left it alone plus the marks were the hand has caught and the bit of staining all adds to the character :naughty:

Like the new one of yours I would go with a 420 as well.

Kev


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Another Komandirskie for me, its an Auto 2416b, its marked Russia on the movement, no numbers on the caseback, its all Stainless Steel, a nice lump, I think it is the 420 case, so it dates after 2000 as far as i know, but I am open to correction if anybody thinks different, the crystal is acrylic, nicely domed & good quality.!


Yeap, seems like a 420. Does that bracelet has solid or folded links?


----------



## wotsch

These two belong in this thread too:



Komandirski_3_04small by wotsch, on Flickr



Komandirski_2_01 small by wotsch, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> These two belong in this thread too:
> 
> 
> 
> -wotsch


I was trying to figure out what that logo might be. It seems it might be the USSR Air Force logo. This was their flag:


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Komandirskie for me, its an Auto 2416b, its marked Russia on the movement, no numbers on the caseback, its all Stainless Steel, a nice lump, I think it is the 420 case, so it dates after 2000 as far as i know, but I am open to correction if anybody thinks different, the crystal is acrylic, nicely domed & good quality.!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, seems like a 420. Does that bracelet has solid or folded links?
Click to expand...

Just the cheap folded links


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Just the cheap folded links


Well, it looks better than the new ones with all the polished bits...


----------



## Krispy

Here's my latest. Komandirskie in a Ministry case:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> the hat is 'Mach-Friendly'!!
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl:
Click to expand...

As approved by Mach


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Here's my latest. Komandirskie in a Ministry case:


Some very nice Vostoks here lately! Making me feel the need to get one of these oldies ^_^


----------



## KevG

Latest addition Volna circa 58-59 it has the downgraded 2809A 18 Jewel movement instead of the 22 Jewel but I knew this when I bought it. It runs very well and was virtually given away because it wasn't correct.










Kev


----------



## Xantiagib

Probably posted it already but I can't remember - too many forums so little time...


----------



## KevG

This weeks incoming Kama Tschistopolsky Watch Factory 15 jewel 3/4 1957










needs a clean but is running ok what strap do you think?


----------



## Kutusov

KevG said:


> what strap do you think?


A brown perlon strap from Roy?


----------



## martinzx

I think a Perlon also Kev :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG

went to order a couple of Perlon straps and out of stock :groan:

Put it on an old expander I found lying about doesn't look too bad pics later.

Kev


----------



## Kutusov

KevG said:


> went to order a couple of Perlon straps and out of stock :groan:
> 
> Put it on an old expander I found lying about doesn't look too bad pics later.
> 
> Kev


What size are those lugs? 18mm?


----------



## KevG

Yeah 18 mm here it is on the expander with it's relative. Going away for a bit in the next coupleof days so the cleaning will have to wait.










Kev


----------



## Kutusov

KevG said:


> Yeah 18 mm here it is on the expander with it's relative. Going away for a bit in the next coupleof days so the cleaning will have to wait.


I just went through my bookmarks and the couple of places that used to have perlons are also sold out (they don't even show on their catalogue). I'm sure Mach knows some other sources so drop him a PM.


----------



## Kutusov

Oh and it's official now... incoming and starting its journey from Russia to my home (will take more than a month to get here from my last experience... half the time will be stuck in customs :thumbsdown: ):


----------



## KevG

Cheers Kutsov I'll drop Mach a PM when I get back.

I like the 1967 been looking at one but can't figure how to get an obviously new watch past the 710. Be worth the wait when it arrives.

Kev


----------



## Kutusov

KevG said:


> Cheers Kutsov I'll drop Mach a PM when I get back.
> 
> I like the 1967 been looking at one but can't figure how to get an obviously new watch past the 710. Be worth the wait when it arrives.
> 
> Kev


Found it!!! PMed regarding where to get them.


----------



## sam.

Had a bit of luck for a change at the bootsale last Thursday,picked up a few working watches,and this was one of them.

As i was looking at one of the stalls,the seller asked me if i could see anything i liked,i said i was looking for watches,but there was none on his stall i could see,but then he pulled out a dirty and oily glass jar,with bits of junk metal inside and said there may be something in here,

i thought to myself whatever is in there probably wont be worth buying,but i rummaged through the greasy pot anyway,and out came this watch head,in good condition,the glass was scratched,and the watch was dirty as you can imagine,but i knew it would clean up near perfect,i gave it a wind,and it started immediately,

a quick handshake,and Â£3 lighter,and i had my watch. 

Any info on the watch/movement,or a date,would be gratefully received.

To get the plastic ring and the movement out,i had to remove two screws that were attached to two metal retaining tabs,hence the hole at the bottom of the movement,and another by the N in seventeen.


----------



## martinzx

2614.2H 1st Moscow Watch factory

Features

manual wind

sweep second

date: set by changing 19-24h

Data

11.5''', Dm= 26.0mm

H= 4.3mm

17 jewels

f = 21600 A/h

power reserve 47h

Its a Poljot caliber Sam (1st Moscow Watch factory), date mid 1970s/ early 1980's

Well done Nice find :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## sam.

martinzx said:


> 2614.2H 1st Moscow Watch factory
> 
> Features
> 
> manual wind
> 
> sweep second
> 
> date: set by changing 19-24h
> 
> Data
> 
> 11.5''', Dm= 26.0mm
> 
> H= 4.3mm
> 
> 17 jewels
> 
> f = 21600 A/h
> 
> power reserve 47h
> 
> Its a Poljot caliber Sam (1st Moscow Watch factory), date mid 1970s/ early 1980's
> 
> Well done Nice find :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers Martin


Wow Martin,that's superb information!! :notworthy:

And my first Poljot!!!! :yes2: unk: :jump:

as you can tell,i'm really chuffed with that. 

That's a long power reserve Martin,i had noticed its been going for a long time,and its accurate till it stops.

I didn't think it could be that old,because of its condition,so that's pleasing to know,but how it stayed so nice in a jar full of metal i'll never know.

Anyway,thanks Martin,that's made my day! :rltb:


----------



## martinzx

Hi Sam,

Sekonda was an export brand/umbrella which various USSR makes were exported, so a Sekonda could have a Luch/Raketa/Poljot etc caliber badged on a Sekonda dial 

Regarding dates it was circulated new by Poljot (Poljot dials) from Mid to late 1970's until the mid 1980's, I would make an educated guess your watch is dated 1980's, a spanner in the works is that the dial is not marked USSR at 6pm, (but there are exceptions to this rule), you can be sure it pre 1991 as it is stamped SU on the caliber (Soviet Union)but it is possible it was made later from old stock, but unlikely IMHO (therefore I would date it early- mid 1980's )

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:

TYPO


----------



## sam.

martinzx said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Sekonda was an export brand/umbrella which various USSR makes were exported, so a Sekonda could have a Luch/Raketa/Poljot etc caliber badged on a Sekonda dial
> 
> Regarding dates it was circulated new by Poljot (Poljot dials) from Mid to late 1970's until the mid 1980's, I would make an educated guess your watch is dated 1980's, a spanner in the works is that the dial is not marked USSR at 6pm, (but there are exceptions to this rule), you can be sure it pre 1991 as it is stamped SU on the caliber (Soviet Union)but it is possible it was made later from old stock, but unlikely IMHO (therefore I would date it early- mid 1980's )
> 
> Cheers Martin :thumbsup:
> 
> TYPO


Thanks for the further information Martin,i think all my other mechanical Sekonda's have the great 2609ha Raketa movement,apart from my Sekonda pocket watch,so its great to have a Poljot movement at last,and its on my wrist right now 

I'll have to upload the picks again,as i've edited the folder on photobucket to include your new information. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve's Dad

Very nice Sam, Sekondas are great value I think.

Like the date window on that one.


----------



## sam.

Steve said:


> Very nice Sam, Sekondas are great value I think.
> 
> Like the date window on that one.


Thanks Ian,they certainly are great value,with good quality movements too.


----------



## AlexC1981

Nice watch Sam. I need more white dialled watches in my life.


----------



## sam.

AlexC1981 said:


> Nice watch Sam. I need more white dialled watches in my life.


Thanks Alex,i'll always remember this one because of how i found it.


----------



## Xantiagib

This came in - but i'm not really bonding with it...


----------



## Kutusov

Xantiagib said:


> This came in - but i'm not really bonding with it...


Ooooh, those are so nice!!! And not many PVDed around too! Give it some more time and try a different strap... that one is really bringing the watch down... maybe an Hirsh Liberty, even the dark brown one... but stay with it! It's a wonderful thing that watch!

BTW, is it the angle of the picture or do the chrono hands not aligning right?


----------



## Xantiagib

The hand has issues its loose... that is probably why i'm not bonding with it... its too black so a nice brown rallye strap may help a bit...



Kutusov said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> 
> This came in - but i'm not really bonding with it...
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, those are so nice!!! And not many PVDed around too! Give it some more time and try a different strap... that one is really bringing the watch down... maybe an Hirsh Liberty, even the dark brown one... but stay with it! It's a wonderful thing that watch!
> 
> BTW, is it the angle of the picture or do the chrono hands not aligning right?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kutusov

Xantiagib said:


> The hand has issues its loose... that is probably why i'm not bonding with it... its too black so a nice brown rallye strap may help a bit...


Yeah, I can understand that... I'm having a hard time with my Okeah and it's chrono hands resetting slightly off... couldn't be bothered to fix that yet.

What hand is loose and what's wrong with it? Is it badly inserted or is a chrono complication problem?


----------



## dapper

Vintage Amphibia in this morning.....





































Cheers


----------



## Kutusov

The case is in great shape and so is the dial!

You'll need to get a new bezel though and that second hand deserved some working on.

Is the crystal just scratched or is it cracked? (last photo at 4 and 5)

Oh, and PLEASE ditch that strap


----------



## dapper

Kutusov said:


> The case is in great shape and so is the dial!
> 
> You'll need to get a new bezel though and that second hand deserved some working on.
> 
> Is the crystal just scratched or is it cracked? (last photo at 4 and 5)
> 
> Oh, and PLEASE ditch that strap


The crystal is just scratched & I'm ok with the rest of the WABI :thumbsup:

I agree about the strap though - it will be gone as soon as I source a *chunky* mesh to fit the bloody 18mm lug spacing


----------



## AlexC1981

You might not be able to get the mesh loops to fit under the lug hood, as Kutusov was telling me yesterday. I have a mesh that does fit mine, but it's far too shiny looking and it doesn't suit it.

Seeing yours reminds me that I never posted mine in this thread



















I like this weathered-look brown leather, but I really need a non-tapered/chunkier one.


----------



## Kutusov

Best strap for those MkIIs


----------



## William_Wilson

ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ with the Ð-Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð· ÐœÐž Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð dial.










Later,

William


----------



## mib

hi nice watches everyone here's mine that i bought for my mom 

it's a chaika


----------



## Kutusov

mib said:


> hi nice watches everyone here's mine that i bought for my mom
> 
> it's a chaika


Lovely thing, that! I bet she loved it!

Chaika made some very elegant lady's watches!


----------



## Deco

Poljot Aviator mechanical alarm (possibly the last mechanical alarm in production?)

Please excuse the dust :thumbsdown: I only noticed when I uploaded the photos:


----------



## Kutusov

Very cool!! That's the design that started the whole Aviator thing, with Poljot getting sued by Fortis because of the resemblance to their watch designs. That's why you are still able to find some of those branded as Poljot, some as Aviator and some as both!


----------



## martinzx

Deco said:


> Poljot Aviator mechanical alarm (possibly the last mechanical alarm in production


Poljot is the only one I know of, they do a couple of models 

Here is an early Pobeda (Victory) I picked up, it has a 15 Jewel 41m Caliber dating from the early 1950's by the 1st Moscow Watch Factory, Signed on watch face & caliber, it is difficult to see from the picture due to the cracked crystal.

It needs a good clean up & a new crystal/band,the backcase does come off, but looks like a top loader, it is keeping excellent time. The quality of these old USSR watches really amaze me


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Here is an early Pobeda (Victory) I picked up, it has a 15 Jewel 41m Caliber dating from the early 1950's by the 1st Moscow Watch Factory, Signed on watch face & caliber, it is difficult to see from the picture due to the cracked crystal.
> 
> It needs a good clean up & a new crystal/band,the backcase does come off, but looks like a top loader, it is keeping excellent time. The quality of these old USSR watches really amaze me


Wonderful watch, that's one of my preferred! :man_in_love:


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an early Pobeda (Victory) I picked up, it has a 15 Jewel 41m Caliber dating from the early 1950's by the 1st Moscow Watch Factory, Signed on watch face & caliber, it is difficult to see from the picture due to the cracked crystal.
> 
> It needs a good clean up & a new crystal/band,the backcase does come off, but looks like a top loader, it is keeping excellent time. The quality of these old USSR watches really amaze me
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful watch, that's one of my preferred! :man_in_love:
Click to expand...

Thanks Anna. I also love the early ones, hopefully mine will clean up as nice as yours :thumbsup:

cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

A recent Molnija 3602, 18 Jewels, circa mid 1970s with the TCDD logo (Turkish railways)


----------



## martinzx

Just picked up the Pobeda from my Watchie it has had a lube & new crystal, I cleaned 60 years of gunk before taking it in, I am happy with the result, just need a 16mm Perlon if anyone has one spare  Roy is out of stock.


----------



## KevG

New in Poljot 17rubis 2614.2H as it came needs a clean and service running 5 mins a day fast










Kev


----------



## Kutusov

KevG said:


> New in Poljot 17rubis 2614.2H as it came needs a clean and service running 5 mins a day fast


I had one of those movements, you can regulate it to have it within a few seconds a day. I think it was Draygo that got it from me (the big UFO silver dialed)so only he can tell if it stayed well regulated or not..


----------



## martinzx

KevG said:


> New in Poljot 17rubis 2614.2H as it came needs a clean and service running 5 mins a day fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev


Nice one Kev, be sure to post a picture after you cleaned it up,

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

Here is a recent addiction, a rare USSR brand called 'Start' cyrillic dialed, the dial is in poor condition, the caliber is in great shape a 41m32yH, 17 Jewel, the caliber has a Slava logo, 2nd Moscow Watch Factory dated 1950's.

I do not know much about the 'Start' brand on Mark Gordon's site I found only 4 watches, maybe Anna can shed some light?? But I am happy to add it to my collection.

Thanks Martin 

















Typo


----------



## Kutusov

It's now an official incoming...










One of the first and last Russian(ish) Vostok-Europe watches. First because it was one of the very first models, last because there aren't many around anymore (and the new ones have only Russian themes).

I always found these to be one of the most interesting VE models but certainly not one to get when you're not happy enough with your collection (I doubt this can worn as a daily watch...).

Pretty unique movement too, Vostok 2441 that AFAIK exists only on this model.

Pics and specs on a dedicated topic when it lands...


----------



## KevG

Kutusov said:


> It's now an official incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first and last Russian(ish) Vostok-Europe watches. First because it was one of the very first models, last because there aren't many around anymore (and the new ones have only Russian themes).
> 
> I always found these to be one of the most interesting VE models but certainly not one to get when you're not happy enough with your collection (I doubt this can worn as a daily watch...).
> 
> Pretty unique movement too, Vostok 2441 that AFAIK exists only on this model.
> 
> Pics and specs on a dedicated topic when it lands...


Now that is an interesting big lump, looks like it was built of spare tank parts. I really like it, finish looks good and totally modern styling great watch can't wait to hear about it in the flesh. Great watch Kutusov


----------



## bsa

Wow look at that bracelet!

Nice score.


----------



## Kula Chaika

This is my Majak 1950's watch.It survived the fall of the soviet empire but my kids cracked the glass sides within two weeks of it arriving in the U.K!


----------



## William_Wilson

Oh. I see the picture is working now.









Later,

William


----------



## martinzx

Kula Chaika said:


> This is my Majak 1950's watch.It survived the fall of the soviet empire but my kids cracked the glass sides within two weeks of it arriving in the U.K!


Thanks for posting a bigger picture & one of the caliber ( movement ) would be nice 

It was made by the Petrovorets Watch Factory, most famous for the brand Raketa, welcome to TWF

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Kula Chaika

A picture of the Majak guts and back.I normally collect Majak cuckoo clocks (I have six in total) but I do have a collection of watchesa couple of Majaks,Raketa and Chaika which I will upload in future.Thanks for the interest.


----------



## bsa

Im a little behind with posting. Excuse the pics my daughter has taken the camera skiing.

She also wears this one a lot.










Thanks julian this is just striking.










And i love the grey tones










2 more coming in the mail :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Hi 

I like the coin edge Zim, I saw that one on the Bay I think  very retro

The Super-Slim 2209 Sekonda is a Classic, I think these will appreciate quite soon,

Vostoks always a favorite,love the canvas 2 piece band,

well done some better pictures please :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG

Couple more arrived this week. Pekopa and Vostock










*Pekopa(Record) Zaria 2014A* this was picked up as a risky bid but I'm well chuffed with it.










Yet another* Komanderski Type 21 2414A *

*
*










Kev


----------



## Kutusov

KevG said:


> *Pekopa(Record) Zaria 2014A* this was picked up as a risky bid but I'm well chuffed with it.


Ooooh, I do like that! How's the bracelet on that, as it's usually the weak link (pardon the pun)?


----------



## Roamer Man

These are my only Poljots. They came as a job lot on fleaBay quite cheap (with the little Roamer), and they seem to run OK. I just need to tidy them up and get a second hand for the auto from somewhere.


----------



## KevG

Kutusov said:


> Ooooh, I do like that! How's the bracelet on that, as it's usually the weak link (pardon the pun)?


The bracelet's not too bad, not the best but better than Vostock, Im in no great hurry to change it wearable would probably describe it. Not going to be that easy to find something anyhow due to the fitting.


----------



## martinzx

KevG said:


> Couple more arrived this week. Pekopa and Vostock
> 
> *Pekopa(Record) Zaria 2014A* this was picked up as a risky bid but I'm well chuffed with it.
> 
> Yet another* Komanderski Type 21 2414A *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Kev


The Pekopa looks quite nice  Is this a Russian caliber?

because I know at some date, not sure when, I think they started to use Chinese ??

Anyhow its a good looker 

how many Komanderski's do you have now Kev? You are building up a nice collection,

cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Roamer Man said:


> These are my only Poljots. They came as a job lot on fleaBay quite cheap (with the little Roamer), and they seem to run OK. I just need to tidy them up and get a second hand for the auto from somewhere.


I like the numerals on them Poljots 

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

Roamer Man said:


>


Poljot Delux! Very nice and a classic!



KevG said:


> The bracelet's not too bad, not the best but better than Vostock, Im in no great hurry to change it wearable would probably describe it. Not going to be that easy to find something anyhow due to the fitting.


Well, wearable is ok. Good catch!


----------



## Lampoc

Haven't put any photos up for a while, so here's a few more of my Russkies:

Vostok Europe Lunorkhod (sp?). Automatic, lovely watch:










Quartz Slava made in the old USSR:










Soviet era Poljot:










An old Scubadude but with no marking on the dial?










This one is interesting, never seen the case or dial before. Vostok celebrating 50 years since the end of WW2. Rotating bezel too. Any more info on this one appreciated!



















enjoy


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Vostok Europe Lunorkhod (sp?). Automatic, lovely watch:


Lunokhod, the Russian Moon rover http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunokhod_1



Lampoc said:


> This one is interesting, never seen the case or dial before. Vostok celebrating 50 years since the end of WW2. Rotating bezel too. Any more info on this one appreciated!


When I was more into Vostoks, I chased for one of those for months! The ones that poped up at evilbay usually went for silly money (â‚¬100+). Not much more info on that that you don't already have. It's a regular Amphibia celebrating the V day (Pobeda) for the Soviets on WWII (red flag over the Reichstag). The most peculiar thing about that one is the bezel as there are other Vostoks with that dial and the usual red dotted bezel. I think there's also a Rodina black dialed version of that watch.


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> When I was more into Vostoks, I chased for one of those for months! The ones that poped up at evilbay usually went for silly money (â‚¬100+). Not much more info on that that you don't already have. It's a regular Amphibia celebrating the V day (Pobeda) for the Soviets on WWII (red flag over the Reichstag). The most peculiar thing about that one is the bezel as there are other Vostoks with that dial and the usual red dotted bezel. I think there's also a Rodina black dialed version of that watch.


I must have got lucky... it was a crap advert on ebay with blurry photos. It's almost mint too. Â£30


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, I forgot to mention anything about the case on the Vostok... there are a few around but it's kind of a rare case. Unknown case ID from the reference list of Seele over at WUS.

Here's a link to to his PDF project of case ID: http://www.periandtang.com/pdfs/komandirskie.pdf

Your's in page 19 and there's more info there.


----------



## Lampoc

Great link - thanks very much for the info! Even more enamoured with the watch now


----------



## KevG

martinzx said:


> KevG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple more arrived this week. Pekopa and Vostock
> 
> *Pekopa(Record) Zaria 2014A* this was picked up as a risky bid but I'm well chuffed with it.
> 
> Yet another* Komanderski Type 21 2414A *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> The Pekopa looks quite nice  Is this a Russian caliber?
> 
> because I know at some date, not sure when, I think they started to use Chinese ??
> 
> Anyhow its a good looker
> 
> how many Komanderski's do you have now Kev? You are building up a nice collection,
> 
> cheers Martin :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Thanks Martin, the Pekopa does have a Russian movement Zaria (Sarja) 2014A 22 jewel movement.

Got about a dozen Komanderskie now + 3 or 4 Amphibia, not to mention the other Russians. Didn't realise I was collecting Russian/Soviets till I looked around and found I had more than any others, sort of sneaked up on me :dontgetit:

Kev


----------



## martinzx

Lampoc said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was more into Vostoks, I chased for one of those for months! The ones that poped up at evilbay usually went for silly money (â‚¬100+). Not much more info on that that you don't already have. It's a regular Amphibia celebrating the V day (Pobeda) for the Soviets on WWII (red flag over the Reichstag). The most peculiar thing about that one is the bezel as there are other Vostoks with that dial and the usual red dotted bezel. I think there's also a Rodina black dialed version of that watch.
> 
> 
> 
> I must have got lucky... it was a crap advert on ebay with blurry photos. It's almost mint too. Â£30
Click to expand...

That is a peach!!



KevG said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple more arrived this week. Pekopa and Vostock
> 
> *Pekopa(Record) Zaria 2014A* this was picked up as a risky bid but I'm well chuffed with it.
> 
> Yet another* Komanderski Type 21 2414A *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> The Pekopa looks quite nice  Is this a Russian caliber?
> 
> because I know at some date, not sure when, I think they started to use Chinese ??
> 
> Anyhow its a good looker
> 
> how many Komanderski's do you have now Kev? You are building up a nice collection,
> 
> cheers Martin :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Martin, the Pekopa does have a Russian movement Zaria (Sarja) 2014A 22 jewel movement.
> 
> Got about a dozen Komanderskie now + 3 or 4 Amphibia, not to mention the other Russians. Didn't realise I was collecting Russian/Soviets till I looked around and found I had more than any others, sort of sneaked up on me :dontgetit:
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

Yes the old USSR's do that


----------



## Vaurien

Two more watches... I was thinking I had all the soviet watches i was needing, but.... never say never! :lol:


----------



## Lampoc

Thats a cracking old Strela. Is the other one a Vostok?

Anyway, I've decided I really need a Vostok Amphibia 1967 (mainly your fault Kutusov!) and have found some at www.solod.com. Anyone used these people before? Ta


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> Two more watches... I was thinking I had all the soviet watches i was needing, but.... never say never! :lol:


Very nice Anna :thumbsup:


----------



## bsa

These two new ones.










Had a hard time sizing the bracelets.


----------



## bsa

I know this one has been shown but it has turned into my daily work watch, its color is a green smokey and doesn't really show on photo.










Mark


----------



## Vaurien

Lampoc said:


> Thats a cracking old Strela. Is the other one a Vostok?
> 
> Anyway, I've decided I really need a Vostok Amphibia 1967 (mainly your fault Kutusov!) and have found some at www.solod.com. Anyone used these people before? Ta


Yes: a cyrillic Strela on the left, a Vostok Volna on the right B)

In the Tammo chronology Strela looks as a 1961-62 product; while the Volna is of 1958 :yu:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Anyway, I've decided I really need a Vostok Amphibia 1967 (mainly your fault Kutusov!) and have found some at www.solod.com. Anyone used these people before? Ta


Sorry, I've missed your post... You can now order directly from the factory, I doubt everyone else has these. I'll PM you the links.

Oh, and no. I never even had heard of that site before.


----------



## martinzx

Had these two a while, a Poljot & a Vostok not sure if I have posted them here









the Vostok has lovely blue steel hands










A Zaria & Raketa , the Raketa has a lovely patina going on which seems hard to capture ........










Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## tall_tim

I got this last week, I know nothing about it, other than it has kept perfect time for 4 days now. I bought it for the plane - I'm a bit of fast jet fan - I believe this is a Sukhoi SU35 known to NATO as the Flanker.


----------



## martinzx

tall_tim said:


> I got this last week, I know nothing about it, other than it has kept perfect time for 4 days now. I bought it for the plane - I'm a bit of fast jet fan - I believe this is a Sukhoi SU35 known to NATO as the Flanker.


Hi Tim,

looks like a new Vostok Komandirskie

Great pics BTW, a nice macro shot!

how about a shot of the back case?

Cheers Martin


----------



## tall_tim

martinzx said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got this last week, I know nothing about it, other than it has kept perfect time for 4 days now. I bought it for the plane - I'm a bit of fast jet fan - I believe this is a Sukhoi SU35 known to NATO as the Flanker.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tim,
> 
> looks like a new Vostok Komandirskie
> 
> Great pics BTW, a nice macro shot!
> 
> how about a shot of the back case?
> 
> Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

Thanks Martin, I'm starting to get the hang of macro shots on the Lumix now! However, back to iPhone for this back picture.


----------



## martinzx

tall_tim said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got this last week, I know nothing about it, other than it has kept perfect time for 4 days now. I bought it for the plane - I'm a bit of fast jet fan - I believe this is a Sukhoi SU35 known to NATO as the Flanker.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tim,
> 
> looks like a new Vostok Komandirskie
> 
> Great pics BTW, a nice macro shot!
> 
> how about a shot of the back case?
> 
> Cheers Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Martin, I'm starting to get the hang of macro shots on the Lumix now! However, back to iPhone for this back picture.
Click to expand...

When I say new I mean post USSR 

It says waterproof from 9-3 & Russia at 6, with the Russian crest in the middle

cheers Martin :thumbsup:

TYPO


----------



## howie77

Two 2409 powered Albatros represent my CCCP contribution.


----------



## martinzx

howie77 said:


> Two 2409 powered Albatros represent my CCCP contribution.


Excellent!! I have noticed you always seek out, very fine condition examples, well done & with paperwork :thumbsup:

Cheers martin


----------



## howie77

martinzx said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two 2409 powered Albatros represent my CCCP contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!! I have noticed you always seek out, very fine condition examples, well done & with paperwork :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers martin
Click to expand...

Thank you Martin, it did take a little patience but I think it worth it really. The 'marine' albatros has a slight discoloration to the dial at 8 o'clock between the hour marker and centre, but I can live with that. I wonder if it might have been a touch of moisture over the 20 odd years it sat in its box.

I really like the octagonal case on these late Soviet Amphibia, I think I might try and conclude with a trio and find one in the gloss or polished finish to compliment these two brushed case. If one ever turns up of course!


----------



## Kutusov

howie77 said:


>


I love that one! I've searched and searched for one like that for months until I gave up! Good catch!


----------



## martinzx

A nice Raketa 2209HA 19 Jewel Dress Watch :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

A Kirovskie from the 1st Moscow Watch Factory Kirova :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

A very early Poljot from the 1st Moscow Watch Factory Kirova :thumbsup:


----------



## Roamer Man

I'm working on this bitsa at the moment. I had a couple of nice Sekonda movements with rubbish dials and cases, so I was looking for a tidy dial and gold case to morph together. Then I found this really grubby, but potentially useable dial on the Bay for 99p with a tidy gold case ... and hey presto!

I had a job to clean up the dial. It was filthy with a capital F, but with soapy water and much scrubbing it came up quite nice (except the lettering lifted off). I'm very fond of GuillochÃ© dials, so I'm quite chuft with the result. A new glass and tasty pig skin strap and I reckon it's ready to wear..


----------



## martinzx

martinzx said:


> A nice Raketa 2209HA 19 Jewel Dress Watch :thumbsup:


Sorry guys typo & to late to edit, should read 2609HA caliber

Cheers martin


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> A nice Raketa 2209HA 19 Jewel Dress Watch :thumbsup:





martinzx said:


> A Kirovskie from the 1st Moscow Watch Factory Kirova :thumbsup:





martinzx said:


> A very early Poljot from the 1st Moscow Watch Factory Kirova :thumbsup:


Nice cull Martin!


----------



## Kutusov

Roamer Man said:


>


So that's a Sekonda with a guillochÃ© dial? What movement do you have there? I'm guessing one of those slim Poljots/Sekondas?


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice Raketa 2209HA 19 Jewel Dress Watch :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Kirovskie from the 1st Moscow Watch Factory Kirova :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very early Poljot from the 1st Moscow Watch Factory Kirova :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice cull Martin!
Click to expand...

Cheers Mate 



Kutusov said:


> So that's a Sekonda with a guillochÃ© dial? What movement do you have there? I'm guessing one of those slim Poljots/Sekondas?


No dont think so  I would say something like a 2609 16/7 jewel ??

Please tell , Roamer Man

Cheers Martin

TYPO I can no longer spell


----------



## Roamer Man

Kutusov said:


> So that's a Sekonda with a guillochÃ© dial? What movement do you have there? I'm guessing one of those slim Poljots/Sekondas?


It's a 2409, in good nick, as you can see. It's quite slim too.










Sorry about the picture, the top plate of the movement is a but unsharp - depth of field problems!


----------



## Kutusov

Roamer Man said:


> It's a 2409, in good nick, as you can see. It's quite slim too.


So Martin's guess was close to the mark. The 2609 was the replacement for the 2409 AFAIK...


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 2409, in good nick, as you can see. It's quite slim too.
> 
> 
> 
> So Martin's guess was close to the mark. The 2609 was the replacement for the 2409 AFAIK...
Click to expand...

It looks like a 2609H 17 Jewel to me  I can see the stamp but looks different that the 2409 i have ??

Yes RoamerMan is right a early 1960's 2409 :thumbsup:

Cheers martin


----------



## Kutusov

They are pretty similar (the 2609H has a higher bit rate and other improved bits)

2409










2609










Edit: Uuups, I see what you mean... that 2409 seems to have the bridge from the 2609, at least it has 17 jewels stamped on it!

Second edit... It's correct, aparently there is a 17 jewel Poljot 2409


----------



## martinzx

I was getting confused with the Vostok 2409's









sorry Martin


----------



## KevG

Latest acquisition *Wostok 70's 2209* bought froma friend because the hands had come loose,reason the dial feet screws had loosened allowing the face to hit the hands and eventually pushed them off easy fix and a nice cheap watch










Kev


----------



## AbingtonLad

Steve said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...nice to see the Sekonda chrono again Steve's Dad. It's fab. It was seeing that way back that made me hunt down one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love that one Draygo. I see it has exactly the same case as my one.
> 
> I am very fond of the 3133 movement, of the few mechanical chronographs still being made in the world, the 3133 is certainly the least expensive, which gets my vote.
> 
> My version is still available new from poljot.de for Â£150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They once made a black and gold version which I wouldn't mind at the right price. There is one on eBay at the moment (in Hungary) but it doesn't look like a very tidy example.
Click to expand...

I have the black and gold version sitting in my drawer upstairs. Bought from Germany a couple of years ago and, save one scratch on the back of the case (applied by a watch 'expert' when trying to service it!) my little beauty is in very good nick indeed. I'll try to post a picture shortly - in my opinion it's one of the most attractive watches ever made.

K


----------



## Kutusov

Well, not a watch but it's a USSR edition...










Sorting my need of a proper stopwatch... I've tried the digital watch thing and the 3133s just elapse for 30 minutes. These Agat chronos are dirty cheap, this one was something like â‚¬20 shipped from the bay.


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> Well, not a watch but it's a USSR edition...
> 
> Sorting my need of a proper stopwatch... I've tried the digital watch thing and the 3133s just elapse for 30 minutes. These Agat chronos are dirty cheap, this one was something like â‚¬20 shipped from the bay.


And is such great condition too, well done mate :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> Well, not a watch but it's a USSR edition...
> 
> .............


Well done, it's a fine instrument.

I've bought another kind of tool, it's a compass....

Very russian, however 










Here the compass with it's instruction sheet










And here, the compass is on the right, on the left there a sliding rule... round


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> And here, the compass is on the right, on the left there a sliding rule... round


Is that like those algorithmic sliding rulers? My father is an engineer (although he never worked much as one) and I remember being a kid and playing with his slide rulers! Of course I had no idea what on earth that was for but I had a very strong feeling that it would be some very impressive stuff!


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here, the compass is on the right, on the left there a sliding rule... round
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like those algorithmic sliding rulers? My father is an engineer (although he never worked much as one) and I remember being a kid and playing with his slide rulers! Of course I had no idea what on earth that was for but I had a very strong feeling that it would be some very impressive stuff!
Click to expand...

Yes, it's surely a logarithmic slide rule, though I have no idea how I coud use it :angel_not:

So I have given it to my son, he is an engineer, too k:


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> Is that like those algorithmic sliding rulers? My father is an engineer (although he never worked much as one) and I remember being a kid and playing with his slide rulers! Of course I had no idea what on earth that was for but I had a very strong feeling that it would be some very impressive stuff!


You should gift your father such a rule, too :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> You should gift your father such a rule, too :man_in_love:


He probably no longer knows how to use such a thing but it's an idea to hang on to... I never know what to get him for birthdays and xtmas.


----------



## Lampoc

Hooray! Latest watch 










And with the rest of my Russian (and a bit of Lithuanian) collection:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Hooray! Latest watch


 :man_in_love: :man_in_love:

A beauty and a beast!

What colour would you say the dial is?


----------



## Lampoc

I'd say it was a dark metallic blue verging on indigo... Nice though


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I'd say it was a dark metallic blue verging on indigo... Nice though


Yes it is! And I love the way it looks like such a deep dial when the thing seems black and you can't see a trace of blue! It never gets boring!


----------



## martinzx

Lampoc said:


> I'd say it was a dark metallic blue verging on indigo... Nice though


Stunning looking watch :thumbsup:

50mm lug to lug is just to big for me though......................

Cheers Martin


----------



## Lampoc

It's also got a bloody nice bracelet - a world away from the usual hair-pulling garbage that are fitted to Vostoks.


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> It's also got a bloody nice bracelet - a world away from the usual hair-pulling garbage that are fitted to Vostoks.


Oh, this model is miles away from the run of the mill Vostok! It really belongs to their new era, now that they are restructuring and all that... I also suspect they've learned a thing or two from their connection to Vostok-Europe, a much more ambitious company that dwells in a much more demanding market.


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> You should gift your father such a rule, too :man_in_love:


I've just followed your advice. One circular ruler coming up as a xtmas gift for my father. First xtmas gift crossed off the list!


----------



## Bladerunner

One of a few I have:










Will try & do a few more pics of others soon...


----------



## martinzx

Bladerunner said:


> One of a few I have:


Very nice it is too ,

I love the early 1st Moscow Watch Factory models :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Bladerunner

martinzx said:


> Very nice it is too ,
> 
> I love the early 1st Moscow Watch Factory models :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers Martin


Thanks Martin 

Just collected a 2nd MWF from servicing today..


----------



## Bladerunner

Another Pobeda:


----------



## Russ Cook

Beautiful Pobedas, Alan.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx

Another in excellent condition :thumbsup:, very nice indeed 

Some more please ?

Cheers Martin


----------



## Bladerunner

Thanks for the comments 

Will have a look, cannot recall any pics of other vintage ones I have!


----------



## martinzx

Here is another 1970's Raketa with the lovely 2609 HA caliber, a very 1970's design, right up my street,

on a half mesh, that really suits the watch IMO


----------



## Lampoc

Never been too keen on Raketas but that is really nice!


----------



## Kutusov

Ooooh, nice mesh!! :man_in_love:


----------



## martinzx

Lampoc said:


> Never been too keen on Raketas but that is really nice!





Kutusov said:


> Ooooh, nice mesh!! :man_in_love:


Thanks also guys, its 43mm without the crown, so quite large for a 1970's , you have got to love USSR watches 

Cheers Martin


----------



## AlexC1981

Bladerunner said:


> One of a few I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try & do a few more pics of others soon...


Good choice of strap on that and your other Pobeda. I might have to get some of those.


----------



## martinzx

A Poljot has landed  the dial is all silver, but angled in quarters,

17 Jewel 2609 H with an integrated bracelet, with signed clasp, very 1970's lovely!


----------



## Kutusov

That looks very smart! Plated case, ins't it?


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> That looks very smart! Plated case, ins't it?


Yes mate it is plated, in pretty good shape saying its 35years + 

cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Yes mate it is plated, in pretty good shape saying its 35years +
> 
> cheers Martin


It seems to be, that's why I was asking! On the first photo it almost seems like a lightly brushed steel case (the lug area)! Nice catch!


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate it is plated, in pretty good shape saying its 35years +
> 
> cheers Martin
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be, that's why I was asking! On the first photo it almost seems like a lightly brushed steel case (the lug area)! Nice catch!
Click to expand...

It is , the watch is a top loader & the front crystal case pops off, & it is brushed underneath, but soon realized it was plated, when I aggressively started cleaning it :down:

Now there is slight brassing......................... :duh:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> It is , the watch is a top loader & the front crystal case pops off, & it is brushed underneath, but soon realized it was plated, when I aggressively started cleaning it :down:
> 
> Now there is slight brassing......................... :duh:
> 
> Cheers Martin


...what, and no genie popped out?


----------



## AlexC1981

It's a nice piece. Chrome plating can be so annoying. I've seen many old Russian watches that would still look great if they had been made from steel.


----------



## Vaurien

This is my very late russian: cyrillic Strela, a little worn but still running fine



Strela 3017 class I di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Strela 3017 class I di AVaurien, su


Ooooh!! :man_in_love: :man_in_love:

And it still has the original big blue second hand! Have you seen for how much a hand like that sells on ebay? â‚¬50+!


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> This is my very late russian: cyrillic Strela, a little worn but still running fine
> 
> Strela 3017 class I di AVaurien, su Flickr


Very nice Anna , :thumbsup: very nice indeed!

How many Strela's do you have now?

Cheers Martin


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my very late russian: cyrillic Strela, a little worn but still running fine
> 
> Strela 3017 class I di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Anna , :thumbsup: very nice indeed!
> 
> How many Strela's do you have now?
> 
> Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

Thank you Martin, and Renato.

I have five 3017 Strelas, and one with 3133. 

Family snappshot - sorry for bad picture, it's not simple to get 5 watches in one shot 



Five 3017 Strela di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## martinzx

Excellent Anna, a fine collection :man_in_love:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

...black Sekonda...


----------



## martinzx

I am very happy to find another USSR watch branded 'Start' cyrillic dialed, the caliber is a 41m32yH 17 Jewel caliber by the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory dated 1950's, pre Slava I believe, looks like military but I am not sure, 38mm inc crown.

I have not seen many of these, I picked one up a few weeks ago (page 49) but this one is in far better cosmetic condition, with what i believe is the original bund & buckle, (I had a NOS Slava with the same type of buckle)

I would be happy if anyone can share more information :thumbsup:



















Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

Here is some information I found online ref the 'Start Ð¡Ð¢ÐÐ Ð¢' brand, I can't link it I'm afraid, I quote

'Start â€" Ð¡Ð¢ÐÐ Ð¢ (Cmapm) Start is a brand name used by the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory during the 1950s. By the late 1950s however, the factory had adopted the Slava brand name. Hence, Start watches were only made for a short period.'

Cheers Martin


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Here is some information I found online ref the 'Start Ð¡Ð¢ÐÐ Ð¢' brand, I can't link it I'm afraid, I quote
> 
> 'Start â€" Ð¡Ð¢ÐÐ Ð¢ (Cmapm) Start is a brand name used by the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory during the 1950s. By the late 1950s however, the factory had adopted the Slava brand name. Hence, Start watches were only made for a short period.'
> 
> Cheers Martin


No more information, but I can share my Start.

The hands are blued, though you cannot see in my bad picture.



Start di AVaurien, su Flickr

This is the movement, a Pobeda with 2nd Moscow Factory logo and Geneva stripes, dated 1-58



Start Slava di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Here is a recent addiction, a rare USSR brand called 'Start' cyrillic dialed, the dial is in poor condition, the caliber is in great shape a 41m32yH, 17 Jewel, the caliber has a Slava logo, 2nd Moscow Watch Factory dated 1950's.
> 
> I do not know much about the 'Start' brand on Mark Gordon's site I found only 4 watches, maybe Anna can shed some light?? But I am happy to add it to my collection.
> 
> Thanks Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typo


Sorry, Martin, I didn't see your kind asking my reply. I have no much more to say, though 

I can send you, however, to Ill Phil technical pages, where you can find the 2nd Moscow watch Factory logos.

The logo on the first of your Start is after 1958.

Mine has a logo of 1945-1958, that's coherent with the date on movement.

Do you have a picture of the movemnt of the second Start? Is it dated?

k:


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some information I found online ref the 'Start Ð¡Ð¢ÐÐ Ð¢' brand, I can't link it I'm afraid, I quote
> 
> 'Start â€" Ð¡Ð¢ÐÐ Ð¢ (Cmapm) Start is a brand name used by the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory during the 1950s. By the late 1950s however, the factory had adopted the Slava brand name. Hence, Start watches were only made for a short period.'
> 
> Cheers Martin
> 
> 
> 
> No more information, but I can share my Start.
> 
> The hands are blued, though you cannot see in my bad picture.
> 
> Start di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> This is the movement, a Pobeda with 2nd Moscow Factory logo and Geneva stripes, dated 1-58
> 
> Start Slava di AVaurien, su Flickr
Click to expand...

Very nice Anna, is there any USSR watches you do not have ? 

I seen a steel/blue handed version on Mark Gordon's site also :thumbsup:



Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a recent addiction, a rare USSR brand called 'Start' cyrillic dialed, the dial is in poor condition, the caliber is in great shape a 41m32yH, 17 Jewel, the caliber has a Slava logo, 2nd Moscow Watch Factory dated 1950's.
> 
> I do not know much about the 'Start' brand on Mark Gordon's site I found only 4 watches, maybe Anna can shed some light?? But I am happy to add it to my collection.
> 
> Thanks Martin
> 
> Typo
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Martin, I didn't see your kind asking my reply. I have no much more to say, though
> 
> I can send you, however, to Ill Phil technical pages, where you can find the 2nd Moscow watch Factory logos.
> 
> The logo on the first of your Start is after 1958.
> 
> Mine has a logo of 1945-1958, that's coherent with the date on movement.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the movemnt of the second Start? Is it dated?
> 
> k:
Click to expand...

It is the same as the 1st one, there is no date, but they both have what I believe is the logo what became Slava, sorry pic a little out of focus..

Cheers Martin


----------



## Vaurien

Fine! :man_in_love:

No date in both Start.

I could venture (may I say "venture"? ) your watches being made in 1958-60.


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a recent addiction, a rare USSR brand called 'Start' cyrillic dialed, the dial is in poor condition, the caliber is in great shape a 41m32yH, 17 Jewel, the caliber has a Slava logo, 2nd Moscow Watch Factory dated 1950's.
> 
> I do not know much about the 'Start' brand on Mark Gordon's site I found only 4 watches, maybe Anna can shed some light?? But I am happy to add it to my collection.
> 
> Thanks Martin
> 
> Typo
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **The logo on the first of your Start is after 1958. *
> 
> Mine has a logo of 1945-1958, that's coherent with the date on movement.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the movemnt of the second Start? Is it dated?
> 
> k:
Click to expand...

I would like to suggest these 2 watches are pre 1958, because 1958 was when Slava

became a brand, therefore these must be pre-Slava hence the name 'Start' Ð¡Ð¢ÐÐ Ð¢ (Cmapm)

I can only guess at the date but I would say between 1950-57,

Mark Gordon has the same caliber on his site (Different Model Start) but he just dates it 1950's 

Just my thoughts & conclusions, I am open to other suggestions though.

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a recent addiction, a rare USSR brand called 'Start' cyrillic dialed, the dial is in poor condition, the caliber is in great shape a 41m32yH, 17 Jewel, the caliber has a Slava logo, 2nd Moscow Watch Factory dated 1950's.
> 
> I do not know much about the 'Start' brand on Mark Gordon's site I found only 4 watches, maybe Anna can shed some light?? But I am happy to add it to my collection.
> 
> Thanks Martin
> 
> Typo
> 
> 
> 
> *
> **The logo on the first of your Start is after 1958. *
> 
> Mine has a logo of 1945-1958, that's coherent with the date on movement.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the movemnt of the second Start? Is it dated?
> 
> k:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to suggest these 2 watches are pre 1958, because 1958 was when Slava
> 
> became a brand, therefore these must be pre-Slava hence the name 'Start' Ð¡Ð¢ÐÐ Ð¢ (Cmapm)
> 
> I can only guess at the date but I would say between 1950-57,
> 
> Mark Gordon has the same caliber on his site (Different Model Start) but he just dates it 1950's
> 
> Just my thoughts & conclusions, I am open to other suggestions though.
> 
> Cheers Martin :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Martin, the movement in my watch is dated 1958, and it has the old 2Mwf logo.

Your movements have the logo that Slava adopted afterwards, so they must be made after 1958. k:

Start was never a brand name, in the sense Slava is a brand name. Start was a specific model name. Look at the bottom of my Start dial: you can see the brand name of Second Watch Factory.

IMO, of course


----------



## martinzx

Hi Anna,

Thanks for your reply,

I think the 'Start' was a brand for a short time only, pre Slava days, there is not much information, but I have found some useful information that seems to co-berate my conclusions in part & goes even a little further its seems Second Moscow Watch Factory was not the only factory making Start branded Watches also the Petrodvoretz Watch Factory,

please read link

http://webcache.goog...nk&client=opera

all the best Martin


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Hi Anna,
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> I think the 'Start' was a brand for a short time only, pre Slava days, there is not much information, but I have found some useful information that seems to co-berate my conclusions in part & goes even a little further its seems Second Moscow Watch Factory was not the only factory making Start branded Watches also the Petrodvoretz Watch Factory,
> 
> please read link
> 
> http://webcache.goog...nk&client=opera
> 
> all the best Martin


Thank you for the link. I had read and fargot that interesting post on wus 

I think that the problem is in the use of the word "brand"; and that problem has two branches:

1. You cannot base your certainty on how not english mother tongue people (like me!) use english language.

Forums are not College Tests, so maybe we translate freely from our different languages 

2. In USSR, brands were not the same things as in western countries. They are more similar to Factory names, but not completely. The industrial system was a braided system where different factories could cooperate, and make the same product in some periods, different products in other. That could make difficult to understand what is a brand and what is only a model name. This is what happened for Start watches made (more often) by 2nd Watch Factory, but also (more rare) by Petrodvoretz Factory.

So we have the point:

I would think in a sign that doesn't deceive: Factory logo. It may change, but once changed remains stable for a period of time. And we know when Second Factory changed its logo: in 1958 (see Ill Phil markings page).

So, the watches of watch22 are from different period: the older (with old logo) is from 1957, the other (with succeding logo) has no date (just like your Start) but is later. k:


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Anna,
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> 
> I think the 'Start' was a brand for a short time only, pre Slava days, there is not much information, but I have found some useful information that seems to co-berate my conclusions in part & goes even a little further its seems Second Moscow Watch Factory was not the only factory making Start branded Watches also the Petrodvoretz Watch Factory,
> 
> please read link
> 
> http://webcache.goog...nk&client=opera
> 
> all the best Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the link. I had read and fargot that interesting post on wus
> 
> I think that the problem is in the use of the word "brand"; and that problem has two branches:
> 
> 1. You cannot base your certainty on how not english mother tongue people (like me!) use english language.
> 
> Forums are not College Tests, so maybe we translate freely from our different languages
> 
> 2. In USSR, brands were not the same things as in western countries. They are more similar to Factory names, but not completely. The industrial system was a braided system where different factories could cooperate, and make the same product in some periods, different products in other. That could make difficult to understand what is a brand and what is only a model name. This is what happened for Start watches made (more often) by 2nd Watch Factory, but also (more rare) by Petrodvoretz Factory.
> 
> So we have the point:
> 
> I would think in a sign that doesn't deceive: Factory logo. It may change, but once changed remains stable for a period of time. And we know when Second Factory changed its logo: in 1958 (see Ill Phil markings page).
> 
> So, the watches of watch22 are from different period: the older (with old logo) is from 1957, the other (with succeding logo) has no date (just like your Start) but is later. k:
Click to expand...

Thank-you Anna I believe you have dated it correctly, & I dated it incorrectly, but my confusion is that Start was a brand not a model by Slava?

That is what I wish to clarify, I understand the barrier that different cultures & translating languages can bring, (as a Englishman married to a Macedonian  )

I also respect your vast knowledge of USSR horology :angel_not:

but I would love to know for sure

all the best Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien

I understand, Martin.

Was Start a brand? To Start or not to Start? This is the question ^_^


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> I understand, Martin.
> 
> Was Start a brand? To Start or not to Start? This is the question ^_^


Very good.........lol









Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

I am very happy to add an excellent condition early Slatoustowski ( Ð-Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾ÑƒÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð²ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ñ‡Ð°ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð·Ð°Ð²Ð¾Ð´ ) 11 Jewel 30min Stopwatch dated 1952, from the Slatoustowski Watch Factory, to my collection,

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## louiswu

That's a beaut Martin. Wearing very well considering its age.

Terrible pun time ...your collection now contains a *Start* watch and a *Stop* watch
















My work here is done. I thank you !!


----------



## martinzx

louiswu said:


> That's a beaut Martin. Wearing very well considering its age.
> 
> Terrible pun time ...your collection now contains a *Start* watch and a *Stop* watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work here is done. I thank you !!


Thanks 

& brilliant BTW ......lol ..................







:thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien

Fine stopwatch, Martin! :man_in_love:

I must show you, boys, another 1952 Zlatoustovskii:



Zlatoustovskii tasca di AVaurien, su Flickr

It's a very old piece...



Zlatoustovskii tasca di AVaurien, su Flickr

But... a moment... it's just as old as me! 

Then, I'm a very old piece, too


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> But... a moment... it's just as old as me!
> 
> Then, I'm a very old piece, too


Oh? You must be NOS then


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> Fine stopwatch, Martin! :man_in_love:
> 
> I must show you, boys, another 1952 Zlatoustovskii:
> 
> [IMG alt="3592462245_0f9b6464a3_z.j...kr.com/2476/3592462245_0f9b6464a3_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Zlatoustovskii tasca di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> It's a very old piece...
> 
> Zlatoustovskii tasca di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> But... a moment... it's just as old as me!
> 
> Then, I'm a very old piece, too


A fine old piece !

& the watch is not bad either :derisive:


----------



## martinzx

Here are a few of the ladies USSR watches I have picked up over the last year 5 Slava's 1 Coravin 1 Luch & please ignore the Darvil , all work but 1 Slava which will come in handy for spares, I think its time to clean them up......................... they may earn me some much needed brownie points


----------



## Bladerunner

Strela...


----------



## martinzx

Sekonda Strela 3017! stunning watch, :man_in_love: :man_in_love:

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> they may earn me some much needed brownie points


...with the missus? Those Slavas at the bottom are beautiful, very bauhaus!


----------



## Russ Cook

Bladerunner said:


> Strela...


Beautifull Watch, Alan.I think they look great on the wrist,one of my favourite Russian Watch types.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> they may earn me some much needed brownie points
> 
> 
> 
> ...with the missus? Those Slavas at the bottom are beautiful, very bauhaus!
Click to expand...

Yes the wife mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Bladerunner

martinzx said:


> Sekonda Strela 3017! stunning watch, :man_in_love: :man_in_love:
> 
> Cheers Martin :thumbsup:





Russ Cook said:


> Beautiful Watch, Alan.I think they look great on the wrist,one of my favourite Russian Watch types.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Thanks for the comments. 

It's not perfect, but I like it; another pic..


----------



## Vaurien

Bladerunner said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sekonda Strela 3017! stunning watch, :man_in_love: :man_in_love:
> 
> Cheers Martin :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russ Cook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Watch, Alan.I think they look great on the wrist,one of my favourite Russian Watch types.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> It's not perfect, but I like it; another pic..
Click to expand...

Nice watch! :man_in_love:

Strangely enough, it has a golden chrono second hand, and not the usual bluish one 

But it looks great, however


----------



## Bladerunner

Vaurien said:


> Nice watch! :man_in_love:
> 
> Strangely enough, it has a golden chrono second hand, and not the usual bluish one
> 
> But it looks great, however


Thank you, I've not seen a gold coloured chrono hand either on these, but agree it looks good.


----------



## Vaurien

A new Poljot de luxe, automatic, 29 jewels :tongue_ss:



Poljot de luxe automatic di AVaurien, su Flickr

It's about a twin brother of my Orbita 



Poljot de luxe automatic (left) and Orbita (right) di AVaurien, su Flickr

But it has a screw back with english writing, while the Orbita has a push one - written in russian B)



Poljot de luxe automatic(left) and Orbita (right) di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Kutusov

Those are lovely!! Too bad they are too small for me... :sadwalk:


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> A new Poljot de luxe, automatic, 29 jewels :tongue_ss:
> 
> [IMG alt="6182504382_d2c0ddc5bb_z.j...kr.com/6174/6182504382_d2c0ddc5bb_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Poljot de luxe automatic di AVaurien, su Flickr


Very nice Anna, any chance of a Calibre shot please ?

Cheers Martin 



Kutusov said:


> Those are lovely!! Too bad they are too small for me... :sadwalk:


No it is not  This watch would fit you, them dinner plates you have don't .................


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> No it is not  This watch would fit you, them dinner plates you have don't .................


Ah, but there's the thing!! It's pretty hard going from dinner plates to coffee saucers


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not  This watch would fit you, them dinner plates you have don't .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but there's the thing!! It's pretty hard going from dinner plates to coffee saucers
Click to expand...

I think you'll find it's easier going from big to small rather than the other way around. When you strap a tiny watch on, you don't even realise it is there. When you chain a boat anchor to your wrist, it gets in the way of everything until you get used to it. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> I think you'll find it's easier going from big to small rather than the other way around. When you strap a tiny watch on, you don't even realise it is there. When you chain a boat anchor to your wrist, it gets in the way of everything until you get used to it. :wink2:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Yeap, and that's the thing I miss!! I really need to feel a watch on the wrist, that's probably the reason I never got used to any of the titanium watches I've owned... feels like you are not wearing a watch! Heck, even my Strela reissue feels small now!!


----------



## martinzx

Here is another 1970's Raketa coin edge with a 2609 HA caliber, this has an original bracelet stamped Leningrad, which now is of course St Petersburg, the home of Raketa

















Also an Agat Stopwatch from the 1980's










And a couple of Molnija's PW


----------



## martinzx

Continued..........


























The hinge is sprained on this one...................

Cheers martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Continued..........
> 
> The hinge is sprained on this one...................
> 
> Cheers martin :thumbsup:


Fine Raketa bracelet! :man_in_love:

The movement of the first Molnija should be of the 2nd Moscow Factory. Isn't it?


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> [
> 
> Very nice Anna, any chance of a Calibre shot please ?
> 
> Cheers Martin


Thank you Martin!

I'll try to reply your question with some picture, as soon as I'll reach home.

There is a picture on Flickr, but it's blurred... I must make it better :angel_not:


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Continued..........
> 
> The hinge is sprained on this one...................
> 
> Cheers martin :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Fine Raketa bracelet! :man_in_love:
> 
> The movement of the first Molnija should be of the 2nd Moscow Factory. Isn't it?
Click to expand...

It is the 18 Jewel Calibre from the 1970's Tscheljabinsky Watch Factory


----------



## Lampoc

Couple of new arrivals:

A (guessing here) 1970s Vostok 18 Jewels wristwatch and an old Komandirskie. Dial is a bit aged and scabby but I was chuffed to bits to see 3AKA3 MO CCCP on the bottom as was impossible to tell when I bought it


----------



## martinzx

Lampoc said:


> Couple of new arrivals:
> 
> A (guessing here) 1970s Vostok 18 Jewels wristwatch and an old Komandirskie. Dial is a bit aged and scabby but I was chuffed to bits to see 3AKA3 MO CCCP on the bottom as was impossible to tell when I bought it


Well done, I love the Komandirskie & military issue! :man_in_love: thats have a backcase pic please & caliber :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Vaurien

Here the movement shot of two very similar watches (see previous post ^_^ ):



Orbita (left) e Poljot di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> Here the movement shot of two very similar watches (see previous post ^_^ ):
> 
> Orbita (left) e Poljot di AVaurien, su Flickr


These are truly stunning watches, I have one of these, my watchie rates them as good as Zenith/Omega's :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

martinzx said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here the movement shot of two very similar watches (see previous post ^_^ ):
> 
> Orbita (left) e Poljot di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> These are truly stunning watches, I have one of these, my watchie rates them as good as Zenith/Omega's :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Sorry I have 2, a Sekonda Autodate De luxe & A Plojot both from the 1970s :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Sorry I have 2, a Sekonda Autodate De luxe & A Plojot both from the 1970s :thumbsup:


Great watches! :notworthy:

I want to share another picture of this watch, together with my last acquisition... :to_become_senile:



Poljot de luxe automatic di AVaurien, su Flickr

..... that is not a watch, but a stamp sheet


----------



## louiswu

Love those De Luxe Poljots. :man_in_love:

Yet another brand\model thats on my 'would quite like one of those" list.

The stamps are extra-cool btw.

I can recognose the brand & factory names on most of them, but have to admit the 6.00 Pocketwatch is causing me some difficulty. 19th\20th century is just about all i think i can recognise on that.

btw.. a little off topic, but i can't believe i'm actually starting to recognise some Russian words !


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I have 2, a Sekonda Autodate De luxe & A Poljot both from the 1970s :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Great watches! :notworthy:
> 
> I want to share another picture of this watch, together with my last acquisition... :to_become_senile:
> 
> [IMG alt="6182505838_0386762bd5_z.j...kr.com/6158/6182505838_0386762bd5_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Poljot de luxe automatic di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> ..... that is not a watch, but a stamp sheet
Click to expand...

Love the stamps Anna :thumbsup:

Also love the Orbita De Luxe, whats the story about that model? Pre Poljot?

Thanks Martin


----------



## martinzx

louiswu said:


> Love those De Luxe Poljots. :man_in_love:
> 
> Yet another brand\model thats on my 'would quite like one of those" list.


Well worth having one in your collection, these were for export only, & eventually stopped making them due to the high costs of production

Another quality & under-rated watch, a worthy investment & still cheap as chips

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

A recent coin-edged Sekonda 27 Jewel Automatic :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Here is another 'Start' 41 M - 32 yH (16-jewels) calibre or 2602, dated approx 1956 

the dial/calibre also has the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory Logo, I have a couple of these but this is the best condition.

















Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG

Picked this up of the bay last week Russian Komanderskie










Kev


----------



## Kutusov

louiswu said:


> btw.. a little off topic, but i can't believe i'm actually starting to recognise some Russian words !


ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÑ‚ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑƒÐ´Ð°Ñ€ÑÑ‚Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð¾Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸â€‹?....


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Here is another 'Start' 41 M - 32 yH (16-jewels) calibre or 2602, dated approx 1956
> 
> the dial/calibre *also has the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory Logo*, I have a couple of these but this is the best condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


Martin, this is the much more rare Petrodvoretz Start! :notworthy:

You can see the logo in Netgrafik site. He says that your Start logo was used by Raketa since 1949 till 1962.

Fine catch, it's in very good conditions :man_in_love:


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw.. a little off topic, but i can't believe i'm actually starting to recognise some Russian words !
> 
> 
> 
> ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÑ‚ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑƒÐ´Ð°Ñ€ÑÑ‚Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð¾Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸â€‹?....
Click to expand...

   

It's a good thing to understand russian


----------



## louiswu

Kutusov said:


> louiswu said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw.. a little off topic, but i can't believe i'm actually starting to recognise some Russian words !
> 
> 
> 
> ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÑ‚ Ð³Ð¾ÑÑƒÐ´Ð°Ñ€ÑÑ‚Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð¾Ð¿Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸â€‹?....
Click to expand...

please tell me they're not watching me? h34r:

I'll be staying away from sushi, that's fer sure.

OK, so i had to google-translate that one. :blush2:

i haven't had the pleasure of owning a kgb watch .... yet


----------



## Vaurien

louiswu said:


> I can recognose the brand & factory names on most of them, but have to admit the 6.00 Pocketwatch is causing me some difficulty. 19th\20th century is just about all i think i can recognise on that.
> 
> btw.. a little off topic, but i can't believe i'm actually starting to recognise some Russian words !


This is one "Bronnikov" pocket watch, with case and movement all wood. Just the spiral gear train is metallic. :shocking:

The craftsman is Semyonovitch Mikhail Bronnikov working in the middle of the 19 th century.

There are also mixed watches, ivory and wood.

They are extremely rare, in the auctions they reach incredible values due to their extreme rarity. 

Here two more images, from Politecnic Museum of Moscow, in the "time" show room. A real lust for lovers of Russian watches!! :jawdrop:

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/4960736485_76ffdb4d8b_z.jpg

Mosca, Museo Politecnico di AVaurien, su Flickr

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/4960745891_6153ed2878_z.jpg

Mosca, Museo Politecnico di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Vaurien

Sorry, here are the pictures :dontgetit:



Mosca, Museo Politecnico di AVaurien, su Flickr



Mosca, Museo Politecnico di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## louiswu

That's beautiful Vaurien. Certainly puts Tissot's so-called Wood watch to shame.

Can't imagine the skill and workmanship involved in creating such a piece.

Thanks for sharing the pics and furthering my education


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another 'Start' 41 M - 32 yH (16-jewels) calibre or 2602, dated approx 1956
> 
> the dial/calibre *also has the Petrodvorets Watch Factory Logo*, I have a couple of these but this is the best condition.
> 
> Cheers Martin :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin, this is the much more rare Petrodvoretz Start! :notworthy:
> 
> You can see the logo in Netgrafik site. He says that your Start logo was used by Raketa since 1949 till 1962.
> 
> Fine catch, it's in very good conditions :man_in_love:
Click to expand...

Thank-you Anna for your kind comments & correction, I did book mark the link, it is intersting to have an early Petrodvorets Watch Factory 'Start'

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

louiswu said:


> That's beautiful Vaurien. Certainly puts Tissot's so-called Wood watch to shame.
> 
> Can't imagine the skill and workmanship involved in creating such a piece.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics and furthering my education


Agreed what skill!


----------



## andyclient

My latest russian arrival had a few days now from Julian and loving it


----------



## martinzx

KevG said:


> Picked this up of the bay last week Russian Komanderskie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev


Hey Kev,

Thats a nice Komandirskie, I like the dial, addictive Kev? 



andyclient said:


> My latest russian arrival had a few days now from Julian and loving it


Great catch there Andy, you were quick, I did not get a look in :thumbsup:

a great addition!

Cheers Martin


----------



## KevG

martinzx said:


> KevG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this up of the bay last week Russian Komanderskie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kev,
> 
> Thats a nice Komandirskie, I like the dial, addictive Kev?
> 
> [
> 
> Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

Thanks Martin

I keep saying i don't need anymore and then something pops up

Just picked up a Poljot alarm from out of the blue pics later

Kev


----------



## Kutusov

andyclient said:


>


That's pretty cool! It's kind of a black and white Poljot Aviator I (the dial is the same except for the stuff written at 6). :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient

Kutusov said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool! It's kind of a black and white Poljot Aviator I (the dial is the same except for the stuff written at 6). :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

I'm loving it , haven't taken it off since i got it , would love to know more about it date/model/movement

cheers

Andy


----------



## Kutusov

andyclient said:


> would love to know more about it date/model/movement


No idea, I think I've never seen one like it before... I tried to google it and looking into my bookmarks but no luck... Does it have some king of model number/code on the caseback?


----------



## andyclient

Kutusov said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> 
> would love to know more about it date/model/movement
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, I think I've never seen one like it before... I tried to google it and looking into my bookmarks but no luck... Does it have some king of model number/code on the caseback?
Click to expand...

It has 1125 over 4000 on the case back so whether it is no 1125 out of 4000 or whether that is the model code i don't know ? it also has the no's N053/500 on the side of the case but thats all i can see


----------



## martinzx

The calibre will be a 3133, copy of the Valjoux, early 1990's at a guess 

Spec:

manual-wind chronograph, 60s, 30min, cam switched

sub second

date: set by changing 23-24h

14''', Dm= 31.0mm

H= 7.35mm

23 jewels

f = 21600 A/h

power reserve 51h

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> The calibre will be a 3133, copy of the Valjoux, early 1990's at a guess


And not only copy, but improved one! More jewels, higher beat, etc :good:


----------



## andyclient

Thanks guys great info as always

cheers

Andy


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The calibre will be a 3133, copy of the Valjoux, early 1990's at a guess
> 
> 
> 
> And not only copy, but improved one! More jewels, higher beat, etc :good:
Click to expand...

Yes true, well said Renato :thumbsup:



andyclient said:


> Thanks guys great info as always
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Pleasure Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG

Latest addition from a Polish workmate Poljot Alarm 2612 1st Moscow Watch factory 70's










Kev


----------



## martinzx

A Slava with the lovely 2414 double barrel 21 Jewel Caliber, has a great textures dial, seems quite difficult to capture,

looks better in the flesh, in need of a new crystal,

Cheers Martin


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> A Slava with the lovely 2414 double barrel 21 Jewel Caliber, has a great textures dial, seems quite difficult to capture,
> 
> looks better in the flesh, in need of a new crystal,
> 
> Cheers Martin


Nice Slava, Martin!

What's the real dial colour?


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Slava with the lovely 2414 double barrel 21 Jewel Caliber, has a great textures dial, seems quite difficult to capture,
> 
> looks better in the flesh, in need of a new crystal,
> 
> Cheers Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Slava, Martin!
> 
> What's the real dial colour?
Click to expand...

I am still trying to work that out  It changes with the light, I think the 1st picture is close, its a light brown colour & has a cream coloured hue/iridescent with the light, that changes at every angle.

The batons & the end of the hands are cream, the Slava & 21 Jewels, print is in light blue,

Hope that helps


----------



## KevG

martinzx said:


> A Slava with the lovely 2414 double barrel 21 Jewel Caliber, has a great textures dial, seems quite difficult to capture,
> 
> looks better in the flesh, in need of a new crystal,
> 
> Cheers Martin


Liking that one Martin new glass and it'll be a real beaut


----------



## martinzx

Another Slava 2414 (double barrel, 52hour power reserve) 21 Jewel caliber from the 2nd Moscow watch factory, mid 1970's

46mm lug to lug & 39mm inc crown, a lovely coin edge case with no brassing :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

A Luch made in Belarus, I have always been impressed with USSR Luch's so thought I would try this one, not very impressed small movement surrounded by plastic, stamped SU though..... I dont think i will be wearing it.........................


----------



## martinzx

A couple more USSR examples, a 1970's Poljot 2609H 17 Jewel Manual wind, no brassing whatsoever 

















A 1980's Raketa 2609HA 19 Jewel manual wind










Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> A couple more USSR examples, a 1970's Poljot 2609H 17 Jewel Manual wind, no brassing whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1980's Raketa 2609HA 19 Jewel manual wind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


Nice watches, in great conditions, and fine bracelets! :notworthy:


----------



## louiswu

martinzx said:


> A couple more USSR examples, a 1970's Poljot 2609H 17 Jewel Manual wind, no brassing whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1980's Raketa 2609HA 19 Jewel manual wind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


So THIS is why there's nothing but beat-up old specimens and frankens on the bay of E.

Martin's grabbing all the fine examples !

Thankfully, this means i can't find much to spend cash i don't have on.

MartinZX - buying ALL the Russian watches .... so I don't have to !

Long as you keep posting the pics that's fine by me.

Thank you Comrade,

Nick


----------



## Bladerunner

Another Pobeda:


----------



## Lampoc

A few more I've picked up recently:

Jolly nice Poljot Chrono. Before anyone berates me, I'd like to say that the NATO was the only 20mm strap I had spare - it will be changed!










Vostok manual wind:










Vostok Amphibia automatic. This was a bit of a bargain as the seller had advertised it as not working and I quote "needs new battery". A shake sees it go for a short while then stop again whilst on my wrist. Wound it manually and it ran excellently for about 36 hours. Have had the back off and the rotor spins freely and is moving all the relevant cogs that I can see. Anyone know any common faults that may be causing the rotor not to wind the watch?


----------



## martinzx

Bladerunner said:


> Another Pobeda:


I like it , classic !



Lampoc said:


> A few more I've picked up recently:
> 
> Jolly nice Poljot Chrono. Before anyone berates me, I'd like to say that the NATO was the only 20mm strap I had spare - it will be changed!
> 
> Cant go wrong with a 3133 Chrono , well done!
> 
> Vostok manual wind:
> 
> Vostok Amphibia automatic. This was a bit of a bargain as the seller had advertised it as not working and I quote "needs new battery". A shake sees it go for a short while then stop again whilst on my wrist. Wound it manually and it ran excellently for about 36 hours. Have had the back off and the rotor spins freely and is moving all the relevant cogs that I can see. Anyone know any common faults that may be causing the rotor not to wind the watch?


The 3133 is great cant beat them for the price & a Vostok great catch :thumbsup:

I like this shape Vostok, so much better in the steel/flesh so to speek, the pics never seem to do these watches justice.

Only thing I can think off is the seal fouling the rotar, but Im sure you checked that............

needs a battery ......what a result :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Deco

Just in from JoT & waiting for a green nato courtesy of Taffyman:










and yes Martin, photos don't do them justice.


----------



## Lampoc

martinzx said:


> Only thing I can think off is the seal fouling the rotar, but Im sure you checked that.......


Not that mate, I can hear the rotor spinning freely with the caseback on.



Deco said:


> waiting for a green nato courtesy of Taffyman


NATO strap on a Vostok?


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> NATO strap on a Vostok?


You are now my friend FOR LIFE!! No matter what!!


----------



## Bladerunner

martinzx said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Pobeda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it , classic !
Click to expand...

Glad you like it Martin, got a couple more that need to go in for a service yet...


----------



## Deco

Lampoc said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for a green nato courtesy of Taffyman
> 
> 
> 
> NATO strap on a Vostok?
Click to expand...

I'm guessing Russian watch & NATO strap don't go?

To help a novice, what is acceptable apparel for my Vostok?

Dec


----------



## Lampoc

Deco said:


> To help a novice, what is acceptable apparel for my Vostok?


Leather strap, metal bracelet, a bund, cable ties, string, elastic bands... I think the general rule is "anything but a NATO". I'd compare putting a NATO on a Vostok to having sex with your cousin: it may look good, feel good and it's perfectly legal - it's just wrong.


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I'd compare putting a NATO on a Vostok to having sex with your cousin: it may look good, feel good and it's perfectly legal - it's just wrong.


Errrr... ok, that one I don't get


----------



## Lampoc

Maybe it's a cultural thing! In the UK, "relations" with your cousins are generally frowned upon. Unless you're from Norfolk where it's actively encouraged 

(I don't suppose that helped at all!)


----------



## Vaurien

Lampoc said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> To help a novice, what is acceptable apparel for my Vostok?
> 
> 
> 
> Leather strap, metal bracelet, a bund, cable ties, string, elastic bands... I think the general rule is "anything but a NATO". I'd compare putting a NATO on a Vostok to having sex with your cousin: it may look good, feel good and it's perfectly legal - it's just wrong.
Click to expand...

Deco, don't worry about their whims!

A NATO strap is perfect on a Vostok :notworthy: (and cousins can be very nice :angel_not: ).

Otherwise you can scrape up a russian simil-nato: see ebay #360402096472


----------



## William_Wilson

On this Russian versus NATO thing, is it alright if the strap is one of the cheap fake Asian NATOs? :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Deco

Lampoc said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> To help a novice, what is acceptable apparel for my Vostok?
> 
> 
> 
> Leather strap, metal bracelet, a bund, cable ties, string, elastic bands... I think the general rule is "anything but a NATO". *I'd compare putting a NATO on a Vostok to having sex with your cousin: it may look good, feel good and it's perfectly legal* - it's just wrong.
Click to expand...

I'm having one of those "I'm sorry I ever asked the question" moments!! :rofl2:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> (and cousins can be very nice :angel_not: ).


Yeap, that's why it's never wrong. In Portugal we have a saying "Quanto mais prima, mais se lhe arrima". It's means something like the more cousin she is, the more you... you know what I mean


----------



## martinzx

Deco said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> To help a novice, what is acceptable apparel for my Vostok?
> 
> 
> 
> Leather strap, metal bracelet, a bund, cable ties, string, elastic bands... I think the general rule is "anything but a NATO". *I'd compare putting a NATO on a Vostok to having sex with your cousin: it may look good, feel good and it's perfectly legal* - it's just wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having one of those "I'm sorry I ever asked the question" moments!! :rofl2:
Click to expand...

No comment 

I knew when you posted it would get a reaction 

I like your recent Vostoks & a great price too, if I was not downsizing I think I would have snapped them up.

Great watches , well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Draygo

One day, Kutusov will relax his no-NATO-on-a-Russian thing... If we keep working on him









Remember: Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ñ€ÑÐ´ÐºÐ°!


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Remember: Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ñ€ÑÐ´ÐºÐ°!


Yeah, and see what good that did... first this:






...and than to that:






:cray:


----------



## Kutusov

Luckly for them, they are going to get this guy back...






be afraid, be very afraid...


----------



## William_Wilson

Angry gnome. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

Well, just for the sake of posting something really...

Incoming FMWF Kirova reissue:



















Interesting story associated with these, I'll include it with pictures when the watch arrives.


----------



## martinzx

That looks great Renato 

Who makes that then, Poljot, Buran?? or ??

Would look great on a Nato........lol









cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

Definitely not on a NATO... on the other hand, on a cousin's wrist...









I'm not exactly sure who officially made these. They are contemporary to the similar Burans and AFAIK, they are still Poljots, or they come from the same factory. What was to become Volmax was some sort of sales department and they were responsible for the Buran edition, designation and dial design.

There are two versions of these watches, the 38mm case (smaller dial) and 40mm. The 38mm Burans are limited editions of 999 pieces. The Kirovas (same thing as the Buran but different dial) are a 200 pieces edition. On the 40mm version the Kirova is a limited edition of 100 pieces. I can't find the reference now but I believe these Kirovas were a commemorative edition of some factory anniversary (probably 70 years of the FMWF; these were made in 2000, so...).

The original Kirovas are pretty much in the genesis of the FMWF as they were... Tutimas. The Tumima chrono flieger was used by German bomber crews on WW2 and in 1945 the Russians carted the whole factory to Moscow, to what would became later the FMWF. If it was good enough to the Germans, then it would be good enough to the Russians.

That's why these Burans/Kirovas look just like the nowadays Tutima Classic chronos: the Tutima is also a reissue of the 40s watch. I think that's also why you are able to find some of these cases with fake Tutima dials with NATO flight groups emblems on the dial... those were probably made on the side by some workers or, at least, "unofficially" by a struggling Poljot.


----------



## martinzx

I do love the logo , also i particularly like the hands being all white over a black dial, its very clear,

1st impressions I thought the dial a little to plain, something missing, but maybe less is more 

Whats the lume? it looks like blue? Very classy piece indeed, 3133 of course? Yes 

Please do a full review when you receive & well done!

Cheers Martin

TYPO I cant spell anymore........


----------



## louiswu

Those Buran\1MWF\Poljot chronos are gorgeous. Congrats on the purchase Kutusov.

Had my eye on one very similar on the bay recently, but thankfully resisted the urge.

Now i can enjoy one vicariously via the pics i shall be insisting you post when it arrives. :thumbsup:

I will have one one day, but for now my collecting is pretty much stalled.

Need to figure out which way the collection should head. Tough call.

Anyhoo. I LOVE the history behind this design.

Hanhart and Tutima* were the 2 factories that produced these watches for the Luftwaffe. There were 1-button and 2-button versions.

Hanhart happened to be in West Germany, survived the war intact and went on to produce watches for the French and then German airforces.

They specialised in stopwatches for a time, but revived the chronograph range in recent years.

Tutima were in the East. Their equipment got shipped to Moscow and used by 1MWF to create their pretty much identical chronos.

I've seen pics of the first versions produced in 1947 that look a lot like the one Kutosov has inbound, with the same logo.

The head of Tutima did a runner and set up his company elsewhere.

They struggled for a while, but i hear they're doing ok these days.

*or UROFA-UFAG - Uhren-Rohwerke-Fabrik GlashÃ¼tte A.G-Uhrenfabrik GlashÃ¼tte A.G to you and me


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Whats the lume? it looks like blue? Very classy piece indeed, 3133 of course? Yes
> 
> Please do a full review when you receive & well done!
> 
> Cheers Martin


Yeap, the 3133 and that makes the replica of the originals a bit different, as the original German movement had to had assymmetrical pushers.

The lume is advertised as superluminova and it probably is. All my Russian reissue chronos have pretty good lume, even though the markers are usually small. Anyway, it's green lume, here's another stock picture:










And yes, I'll make a separate review when it gets here. I was saving the story for that but I'll include it again... maybe I can find something else about these until then, from recent experience it'll will take a few weeks to get here and another couple of weeks to be released from customs. :thumbsdown:



louiswu said:


> Hanhart and Tutima* were the 2 factories that produced these watches for the Luftwaffe. There were 1-button and 2-button versions.
> 
> Hanhart happened to be in West Germany, survived the war intact and went on to produce watches for the French and then German airforces.
> 
> They specialised in stopwatches for a time, but revived the chronograph range in recent years.
> 
> Tutima were in the East. Their equipment got shipped to Moscow and used by 1MWF to create their pretty much identical chronos.
> 
> I've seen pics of the first versions produced in 1947 that look a lot like the one Kutosov has inbound, with the same logo.
> 
> The head of Tutima did a runner and set up his company elsewhere.
> 
> They struggled for a while, but i hear they're doing ok these days.
> 
> *or UROFA-UFAG - Uhren-Rohwerke-Fabrik GlashÃ¼tte A.G-Uhrenfabrik GlashÃ¼tte A.G to you and me


Thanks for the other half of the story, I was wondering why Hanhart kept on going but not Tutima... different sides of the Wall.

As to collection directions, I think I've just answered that question to myself when I cave in and ordered this one. I think this pretty much settles it, giving me a couple of spaces on my watch box for something special but not urgent. I still feel a certain "need" for a guillochÃ© white dial on rose-gold case, so a Buran V.M. or something like that. That will leave a space left for something and, from then on, it will be one in one out. 20 is my limit.


----------



## AlexC1981

Very nice. Yours is 40mm isn't it? I posted up a photo of my Buran version earlier this year. A very nice and good quality watch.


----------



## martinzx

Had this one a good while, a Vostok 2409A


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> Very nice. Yours is 40mm isn't it? I posted up a photo of my Buran version earlier this year. A very nice and good quality watch.


Yes, it's the same size as yours. It's pretty much the same watch as the Buran, except for a few cosmetic differences. The dial is the most obvious one, chrono hands are different and the case is bead blasted. The marker on the bezel is white instead of red but I guess it's lume paint. I'll have to wait to confirm that, it has left Kolomna and is now probably in transit to Moscow.


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Had this one a good while, a Vostok 2409A


Are you sure that's a 2409A? I was thinking it would be 2415B slightly turned inside the case so that the subdial stays at 9 (the crown is at 2 isn't it?)


----------



## Lampoc

Didn't they make some sub-second versions of the 2209?


----------



## Lampoc

Oh wait - I think it's a 2403


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had this one a good while, a Vostok 2409A
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that's a 2409A? I was thinking it would be 2415B slightly turned inside the case so that the subdial stays at 9 (the crown is at 2 isn't it?)
Click to expand...

No I think its a 2409A , sorry bad picture taken with flash


----------



## louiswu

martinzx said:


> Had this one a good while, a Vostok 2409A


That's lovely Martin. I like these 'civilian' Vostoks ... a lot less common than the Amphibias amd Komandirskies.

I checked out Mark Gordon's site, and he has one of these. Catalog no. 0770

He lists it as an 80's 2409A

Nick


----------



## martinzx

louiswu said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had this one a good while, a Vostok 2409A
> 
> 
> 
> That's lovely Martin. I like these 'civilian' Vostoks ... a lot less common than the Amphibias amd Komandirskies.
> 
> I checked out Mark Gordon's site, and he has one of these. Catalog no. 0770
> 
> He lists it as an 80's 2409A
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Thanks Nick, :thumbsup: Yes not quite as common, which is nice I suppose


----------



## Kutusov

I stand corrected


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> I stand corrected


No worries mate, gave me an excuse to open the case & check 

These quality cameras, show every mark & dirt, think I will, take the calibre out & ultrasonically clean that case

give it the wash & brush up treatment  & polish that crystal


----------



## martinzx

louiswu said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had this one a good while, a Vostok 2409A
> 
> 
> 
> I checked out Mark Gordon's site, and he has one of these. Catalog no. 0770
> 
> He lists it as an 80's 2409A
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Hi Nick

regarding the date, I always though it was late 1970's say from 1977-80

I would stick to that , not that I would ever say MG was wrong of course.

But these calibres were mid late 1970 to early 1980, so could be 70s or 80s :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

...and my new baby has now left Russian customs and ready to leave Mother Russia! It's kind of fun seeing the places the watch goes through before reaching you. I believe it will now stop at Germany before landing here.


----------



## john87300

My first Russian - a Sekonda










John


----------



## martinzx

john87300 said:


> My first Russian - a Sekonda
> 
> John


Well done John, I am sure it will not be your last 

Up until approx 1992, Sekonda was an export brand/name that included most USSR makes, Poljot, Luch, Raketa etc :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

...and it arrived today. Pretty fast and no customs :naughty: It's a beauty! Really well done, excellent finishing! Quick and dirty pic before proper light tomorrow:


----------



## martinzx

It looks great, looking forward to more pictures


----------



## KevG

Received this one this week and for once it's not a Vostok

Luch 1801.1 Minsk Belorussia post 92










Kev


----------



## martinzx

A Couple USSR quartz, Luch & Raketa both 2356 Caliber

I would guess mid 1980's

the Luch is not working as yet, it is being repaired


----------



## woody77

hi just came to day it took weeks to come but i think it was worth it? its nos, i think from the papers its from june 1990 seem to run very well hope you like it. all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77

hi just come today and i am very happy with it see to run very well and in good con to imho .do you know how old it is or any info on the dial which i like a lot just geting into these watches a bit now this is number 4 now.all the best woody77.


----------



## louiswu

woody77 said:


> hi just come today and i am very happy with it see to run very well and in good con to imho .do you know how old it is or any info on the dial which i like a lot just geting into these watches a bit now this is number 4 now.all the best woody77.


Nice one Woody. I believe the logo is of the Russian Space Forces - soldiers assigned to the space program.

BKC is Ð'Ð¾ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ ÐšÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð¡Ð¸Ð»Ñ‹ (Military Space Force or sutin like that).

MO is Ministry of Defence (ÐœÐ¸Ð½ÑÑ‚ÐµÑ€ÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾ ÐžÐ±Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð½Ñ‹)

and of course Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ is Russia (post 1992)


----------



## woody77

louiswu said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi just come today and i am very happy with it see to run very well and in good con to imho .do you know how old it is or any info on the dial which i like a lot just geting into these watches a bit now this is number 4 now.all the best woody77.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Woody. I believe the logo is of the Russian Space Forces - soldiers assigned to the space program.
> 
> BKC is Ð'Ð¾ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ ÐšÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð¡Ð¸Ð»Ñ‹ (Military Space Force or sutin like that).
> 
> MO is Ministry of Defence (ÐœÐ¸Ð½ÑÑ‚ÐµÑ€ÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾ ÐžÐ±Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð½Ñ‹)
> 
> and of course Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ is Russia (post 1992)
Click to expand...

hi thank you very much for the info very good to know all that. i had a good look on the net but did not see one like it but i bet there are 1000s off them out there still keeping time .i have some nice watches off this guy what did you think of the other one .all the best woody77.


----------



## louiswu

The Pobeda is rather funky Woody. :thumbsup:

Looks to be in pretty good condition.

The styling is maybe a little bit "80's retro" for my tastes, but it's unusual for sure and a real nice example of its kind.

all the best

Nick


----------



## martinzx

woody77 said:


> hi just came to day it took weeks to come but i think it was worth it? its nos, i think from the papers its from june 1990 seem to run very well hope you like it. all the best woody77.


They made some great 1980's designs , a little dated now, but cool 



woody77 said:


> V
> 
> hi just come today and i am very happy with it see to run very well and in good con to imho .do you know how old it is or any info on the dial which i like a lot just geting into these watches a bit now this is number 4 now.all the best woody77.


Addictive those Vostoks, arent they

looks great :thumbsup: Woody


----------



## Kutusov

louiswu said:


> Nice one Woody. I believe the logo is of the Russian Space Forces - soldiers assigned to the space program.
> 
> BKC is Ð'Ð¾ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ ÐšÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð¡Ð¸Ð»Ñ‹ (Military Space Force or sutin like that).
> 
> MO is Ministry of Defence (ÐœÐ¸Ð½ÑÑ‚ÐµÑ€ÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾ ÐžÐ±Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð½Ñ‹)
> 
> and of course Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ is Russia (post 1992)


I don't think so, the Space forces had this logo










(I believe it's now the logo for one of the space centres in Kazakhstan)

It's probably related in some way because of the BKC but my guess is it's some kind of the equivalent to the American NORAD.


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I was wrong... it is a badge used in the uniforms of the Space forces after all:


----------



## woody77

Kutusov said:


> Well, I was wrong... it is a badge used in the uniforms of the Space forces after all:


hi thank you very much how do you find these things out .all the best woody77.


----------



## Kutusov

woody77 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was wrong... it is a badge used in the uniforms of the Space forces after all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi thank you very much how do you find these things out .all the best woody77.
Click to expand...

I ask this lady...  










No I don't (but I wouldn't mind asking her a few questions :naughty: ). I just use Google and try different searches: "Russian military badges", "Russian army logos", etc.


----------



## woody77

Kutusov said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was wrong... it is a badge used in the uniforms of the Space forces after all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi thank you very much how do you find these things out .all the best woody77.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ask this lady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't (but I wouldn't mind asking her a few questions :naughty: ). I just use Google and try different searches: "Russian military badges", "Russian army logos", etc.
Click to expand...

hi i try that got no were thank you very much woody77.


----------



## Vaurien

woody77 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't (but I wouldn't mind asking her a few questions :naughty: ). I just use Google and try different searches: "Russian military badges", "Russian army logos", etc.
> 
> 
> 
> hi i try that got no were thank you very much woody77.
Click to expand...

Did you try the with lady? Maybe google works better :jump:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Did you try the with lady? Maybe google works better :jump:


Ah, I disagree with you! She might not find a thing but with those eyes, who cares what you initially wanted to know??  

(probably works only with guys though...  )


----------



## martinzx




----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


>


Wow! Nice watches :notworthy:


----------



## bsa

Don't ask why, I just do.


----------



## martinzx

Where is the rest of the watch Mark?


----------



## bsa

I have no idea i might have enough pieces to use it.

Maybe the crown will fit my luch ?


----------



## martinzx

bsa said:


> I have no idea i might have enough pieces to use it.
> 
> Maybe the crown will fit my luch ?


I will make a visit to my watchie, this week & ask him if he has a spare (Luch crown) if you like?


----------



## bsa

martinzx said:


> bsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea i might have enough pieces to use it.
> 
> Maybe the crown will fit my luch ?
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a visit to my watchie, this week & ask him if he has a spare (Luch crown) if you like?
Click to expand...

Thank you and thank you.


----------



## KevG

BSA that's just wierd,took me 5 minutes to work out it has hands.:eek:

whats the bike in your avatar can tell it's unit construction but what Rocket, Spitfire ??

Kev


----------



## Kutusov

KevG said:


> BSA that's just wierd,took me 5 minutes to work out it has hands.:eek:


It does!! I wouldn't have noticed that if hadn't mentioned it!


----------



## martinzx

had this little one a long while, one of my early USSR's

It is a little older than I thought, the caliber is 2608 (41m)


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


>


What brand is that?


----------



## bsa

KevG said:


> BSA that's just wierd,took me 5 minutes to work out it has hands.:eek:
> 
> whats the bike in your avatar can tell it's unit construction but what Rocket, Spitfire ??
> 
> Kev


I entered into some self indulgence.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=70376

Mark.


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> What brand is that?


It is a Zim 

here is a pic of the old factory before demolition


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> It is a Zim
> 
> here is a pic of the old factory before demolition


So it is! Funny, I think I had never seen that logo before... :bag:


----------



## martinzx

Here is a picture of the Quartz Luch, after repair, new crystal & battery, the white dial is like iridescent pearl in the right light, a handsome watch, very much like the 2209 Superslim in proportion, just needs a brown crock band


----------



## woody77

martinzx said:


> Here is a picture of the Quartz Luch, after repair, new crystal & battery, the white dial is like iridescent pearl in the right light, a handsome watch, very much like the 2209 Superslim in proportion, just needs a brown crock band


hi looks like a nice job if it was mine i would put it on a nice mesh strap.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77

like this one all the best woody77.



woody77 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the Quartz Luch, after repair, new crystal & battery, the white dial is like iridescent pearl in the right light, a handsome watch, very much like the 2209 Superslim in proportion, just needs a brown crock band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi looks like a nice job if it was mine i would put it on a nice mesh strap.all the best woody77.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vaurien

woody77 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the Quartz Luch, after repair, new crystal & battery, the white dial is like iridescent pearl in the right light, a handsome watch, very much like the 2209 Superslim in proportion, just needs a brown crock band
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bE8yDn1rj_4/TrkO7QLc1rI/AAAAAAAAHkg/FmpUaS6YHJE/s800/DSC04451.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> hi looks like a nice job if it was mine i would put it on a nice mesh strap.all the best woody77.
Click to expand...

A black NATO! k:

(just joking, as you can argue ^_^ )


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> A black NATO! k:
> 
> (just joking, as you can argue ^_^ )










:taz: :taz:


----------



## martinzx

Here you go


----------



## Vaurien

A simple old Sportivinie. It's a swimmer one, less common than the runner :angel_not:



Sportivnie with swimmer di AVaurien, su Flickr

Movement from 1957



Sportivnie with swimmer di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Draygo

Vaurien said:


> A simple old Sportivinie. It's a swimmer one, less common than the runner :angel_not:
> 
> 
> 
> Sportivnie with swimmer di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> Movement from 1957
> 
> 
> 
> Sportivnie with swimmer di AVaurien, su Flickr


Lovely. The numbers are fab on these...


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> A simple old Sportivinie. It's a swimmer one, less common than the runner :angel_not:
> 
> [IMG alt="6314514015_22704cc890_z.j...kr.com/6106/6314514015_22704cc890_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sportivnie with swimmer di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> Movement from 1957
> 
> [IMG alt="6314513025_39dac9b920_z.j...kr.com/6120/6314513025_39dac9b920_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sportivnie with swimmer di AVaurien, su Flickr


Nice :thumbsup: the caliber is in great shape, dial plenty of wabi, it looks great

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## bsa

Vaurien I very much like that and i must say on all my fleabay searches ive never seen one, you have given me a goal thank you.

I love the conflict of those pristine gold hands on the stained dial.


----------



## Kutusov

Congrats Martin, you made it into the "classic posts"!!! :notworthy: :notworthy: :band: :toot:


----------



## Lampoc

I'll add some 3133 chronos today:


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> Congrats Martin, you made it into the "classic posts"!!! :notworthy: :notworthy: :band: :toot:


Cheers :thumbsup: thanks to all who post!



Lampoc said:


> I'll add some 3133 chronos today:


Very nice! Love the Okeah, the other 2 very Navtimer 

How about a few shots of the excellent 3133 Calibers :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> How about a few shots of the excellent 3133 Calibers :thumbsup:


I can post a shot I took last night of my late (now dead) Okeah. I took several shots of it before starting to strip it, as a visual reference to how the pieces fit in.










Didn't took me long to figure out the pallet was shot, so the only thing I had to take away to check that was the balance wheel.


----------



## woody77

Lampoc said:


> I'll add some 3133 chronos today:


hi very nice watches . do thay run well and keep good time and all the cronos work well .allthe best woody77.


----------



## Lampoc

martinzx said:


> How about a few shots of the excellent 3133 Calibers :thumbsup:


Here's the back of the Blue Angels Chrono:












woody77 said:


> hi very nice watches . do thay run well and keep good time and all the cronos work well .allthe best woody77.


All work great 

Did you get the pm I sent to you the other day Woody?


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about a few shots of the excellent 3133 Calibers :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I can post a shot I took last night of my late (now dead) Okeah. I took several shots of it before starting to strip it, as a visual reference to how the pieces fit in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't took me long to figure out the pallet was shot, so the only thing I had to take away to check that was the balance wheel.
Click to expand...

Oops... how did you manage to break it? I take it you've tried Julian Kampmann with regards to spare parts. Maybe he's still got complete 3133 movements in stock for 35 euros?


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Oops... how did you manage to break it? I take it you've tried Julian Kampmann with regards to spare parts. Maybe he's still got complete 3133 movements in stock for 35 euros?


I'm waiting to hear from him, although I doubt the price is still that... all I know is that prices are going up starting on January but that's it









As to how I broke it, I have no idea... all I know is that the watch wouldn't tick and the balance wheel was strangely tense. I couldn't see the pallet but I had a felling it might have something to do with that. When I turned the watch upside down, there came the entry pallet jewel right on my hand. So it was a very "Oh crap!!! :crybaby: " feeling...

BTW, the watch wasn't new, I got it from someone else... so maybe some crappy watchmaker had damaged it before and it took all this time to come off.


----------



## GoNz0

nearly 3 months to get this into the UK!!!

I do love it, shame I have to wait another month as my 2 year old Girls brought me this for xmas!




























5 seconds exposure with the lights out (how did i know it was 5 seconds you ask, look at the second hand!


----------



## Kutusov

GoNz0 said:


> nearly 3 months to get this into the UK!!!


Where did you order that from??? (I'm guessing the US, judging by hour hand single H3 tube)

I really, really like those! Shame that they make them so big!!


----------



## GoNz0

the us, it went to a friends to be brought over.


----------



## Kutusov

GoNz0 said:


> the us, it went to a friends to be brought over.


I thought so... I don't know why but there seems to be a difference between the US versions and the rest (probably because Craig Hester got all the initial batch).

Here's a picture form the central Europe distributor...










The hour hand has two tubes and doesn't have that one in the middle. It's just a small detail on a very nice watch but I've noticed this difference a long time ago and always wondered what that was all about...


----------



## GoNz0

from what i heard its the americans being funny about the radiation and one less tube got it passed to be sold there


----------



## Kutusov

GoNz0 said:


> from what i heard its the americans being funny about the radiation and one less tube got it passed to be sold there


OMG, really!!?? But there's no danger at all, you can even smash them with a banana!!!


----------



## GoNz0

the nrc seemed to play a part in this

http://watchfreeks.com/view_post.php?post_id=129245

and yes it came from Craig.

I wish i could get the EU hour hand so i could have it fitted when it ends up being serviced.

having the ekranoplan 1 tube doesn't seem out of place though.


----------



## Kutusov

GoNz0 said:


> http://watchfreeks.com/view_post.php?post_id=129245


Thanks for that, I had noticed the difference between US and rest of world models but I didn't knew why.

If you think it's worth it, you can email VE directly asking if they can get you one of those hands. They are pretty easy going and will help if they can :thumbsup:


----------



## GoNz0

has to be worth a try, thanks.


----------



## martinzx

GoNz0 said:


> nearly 3 months to get this into the UK!!!
> 
> I do love it, shame I have to wait another month as my 2 year old Girls brought me this for xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 seconds exposure with the lights out (how did i know it was 5 seconds you ask, look at the second hand!


That is a beauty! thanks for sharing!


----------



## martinzx

Here is a quick shot of a recent addition, another Poljot 29 Jewel Auto, 2615 Caliber, here is a pic as received, please excuse the dust.










Just dropped the watch off for a service & new strap,

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

A nice blue dialed Vostok Tonneau from the 1970's I believe  looks better than the pic IMHO, sorry about the dust & reflections


----------



## William_Wilson

Another ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ. It looks about as bad as it is. The bezel is FUBAR'd, the underside has some bits broken out, so it won't hold the spring correctly or turn. I have a couple of replacements on the way. 



















Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Another ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ. It looks about as bad as it is. The bezel is FUBAR'd, the underside has some bits broken out, so it won't hold the spring
> 
> William


Yeap, and that bezel is from a much later Amphibia too. Martin's seems to be in excellent condition! Probably one of the best I've ever seen!


----------



## Vaurien

Great Amphibia, Martin! :notworthy:

I like the Poljot de luxe, too :man_in_love:


----------



## martinzx

A lovely Kirovskie Communist Party Watch dated 1963 - 1975, crab cased, 2408, 16 jewel calibre, made by the 1st Moscow Watch Factory which later became known as Poljot :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Poljot 29J Auto 2615 post service, awaiting new brown strap 

I think this is probably the most underrated Poljot of them all, below piccy is an article copied from

www.horology.ru, sorry I cant link it :thumbsup:

This calibre was only manufactured from 1963-1966 & for export only, the USSR Omega/Zenith my Watchie calls them,

but the general consensus ( expert WUS) they were made quite some time after that date with surplus stock by Poljot,

It was stopped due to the high costs.

I have several of these models, if you have any yourself please post some pictures & opinions :thumbsup:










Another one is my favourite. Caliber Poljot 2415 -"Orbita"(Orbit) and 2416 - "Cosmos"(Space) with date. You can meet it only in De Luxe series. First one started produced from 1962, the second one - from 1963.Pretty nice slim automatic (about 3,9 mm) with hand winding ability. Nice brushed bridges, Cotes de Geneve on oscillating weight, 29 jewels. Because of small height it also have flat hairspring. Besides a pallet fork has an unordinary shape - at side-view its tail is higher than jewels. Original reverse device is made as a fork. I put pics of reversed weight so you can inspect this fork. under pivot of the weight there's a pinion of central seconds. The last two movements were designed fully by Poljot engineers. It was quite expensive in producing and that's why Poljot had to refuse from this caliber.

TYPO


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Poljot 29J Auto 2615 post service, awaiting new brown strap
> 
> I think this is probably the most underrated Poljot of them all, below piccy is an article copied from
> 
> www.horology.ru, sorry I cant link it :thumbsup:
> 
> This calibre was only manufactured from 1963-1966 & for export only, the USSR Omega/Zenith my Watchie calls them,
> 
> but the general consensus ( expert WUS) they were made quite some time after that date with surplus stock by Poljot,
> 
> It was stopped due to the high costs.


I have a few of this nice watch:



Poljot de luxe automatic (left) and Orbita (right) di AVaurien, su Flickr

My Cosmos is marked Poljot. The watchmaker is fixing it...



Poljot Cosmos di AVaurien, su Flickr

Another Poljot de luxe auto:



Poljot de luxe auto di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Chascomm

My latest:

Zvezda Tank made in Uglich in the last quarter of 1954


----------



## Vaurien

Wow! :notworthy:

Nice Zvezda, in great conditions!


----------



## Kutusov

Someone really needs to come up with a Deluxe reissue or something... something 40 or 42mm... Poljot International tried that but they tried too hard, with a big CCCP logo on the dial...


----------



## martinzx

Chascomm said:


> My latest:
> 
> Zvezda Tank made in Uglich in the last quarter of 1954


That looks great, very art deco in style, what size is it please?

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poljot 29J Auto 2615 post service, awaiting new brown strap
> 
> I think this is probably the most underrated Poljot of them all, below piccy is an article copied from
> 
> www.horology.ru, sorry I cant link it :thumbsup:
> 
> This calibre was only manufactured from 1963-1966 & for export only, the USSR Omega/Zenith my Watchie calls them,
> 
> but the general consensus ( expert WUS) they were made quite some time after that date with surplus stock by Poljot,
> 
> It was stopped due to the high costs.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few of this nice watch:
> 
> Poljot de luxe automatic (left) and Orbita (right) di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> My Cosmos is marked Poljot. The watchmaker is fixing it...
> 
> [IMG alt="4274680428_a3af72fdea_z.j...kr.com/4008/4274680428_a3af72fdea_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Poljot Cosmos di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> Another Poljot de luxe auto:
> 
> Poljot de luxe auto di AVaurien, su Flickr
Click to expand...

Hi Anna, i love the date pointer, never seen one before thanks for posting, :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40

This is all the one,s I have.


----------



## Lampoc

Great collection! What's that one 2nd from right at the top?


----------



## martinzx

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Nice collection you have 

I particularly like the Sekonda & Luch's, especially the (SuperSlim 2209) you also have a nice Start but seems to have the wrong hands, I believe that model came

with 2 options ref hands Blue (steel) & Gold,

thanks for sharing cant tell the 2nd left top row is?? a Start??

Thanks Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Chascomm

martinzx said:


> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zvezda Tank made in Uglich in the last quarter of 1954
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great, very art deco in style, what size is it please?
> 
> Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

width 22mm without crown

length 39mmm to lug tips, 32mm without lugs

thickness 9mm

lug width 17mm

In other words, it's small.

In fact it's the smallest watch I'm likely to wear, but it still looks like a man's watch on the wrist.

The movement is 18x29mm so it's a tight fit in the case, especially with the built-in dust-cover.


----------



## martinzx

Chascomm said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zvezda Tank made in Uglich in the last quarter of 1954
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great, very art deco in style, what size is it please?
> 
> Cheers Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> width 22mm without crown
> 
> length 39mmm to lug tips, 32mm without lugs
> 
> thickness 9mm
> 
> lug width 17mm
> 
> In other words, it's small.
> 
> In fact it's the smallest watch I'm likely to wear, but it still looks like a man's watch on the wrist.
> 
> The movement is 18x29mm so it's a tight fit in the case, especially with the built-in dust-cover.
Click to expand...

So your saying its a woman's watch?

No matter I think its great I would certainly wear it 

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

martinzx said:


> A lovely Kirovskie Communist Party Watch dated 1963 - 1975, crab cased, 2408, 16 jewel calibre, made by the 1st Moscow Watch Factory which later became known as Poljot :thumbsup:


No love for the Kirovskie & it such great shape too?


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely Kirovskie Communist Party Watch dated 1963 - 1975, crab cased, 2408, 16 jewel calibre, made by the 1st Moscow Watch Factory which later became known as Poljot :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Kirovskie & it such great shape too?
Click to expand...

It really is! It's almost an UFO case but with crab lugs! It seems to have a fairly high crystal, doesn't it?

BTW, and in my recent pursuit of the the perfect strap mode, that puppy would look fantastic in a shiny light brown lizard grain strap :bag:


----------



## Russ Cook

Absolutely beautiful watches martin,you have a lovely,understated,collection,in great condition,with some of my favourite Russian Watches.I particularly like the Poljot De Lux and Kirovskie.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Chascomm

martinzx said:


> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zvezda Tank made in Uglich in the last quarter of 1954
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great, very art deco in style, what size is it please?
> 
> Cheers Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> width 22mm without crown
> 
> length 39mmm to lug tips, 32mm without lugs
> 
> thickness 9mm
> 
> lug width 17mm
> 
> In other words, it's small.
> 
> In fact it's the smallest watch I'm likely to wear, but it still looks like a man's watch on the wrist.
> 
> The movement is 18x29mm so it's a tight fit in the case, especially with the built-in dust-cover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your saying its a woman's watch?
> 
> No matter I think its great I would certainly wear it
> 
> Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

I started a discussion about this over at WUS. The consensus is that although Zvezda was primarily woman's watch brand (e.g. round-dial tonneau with wire-lugs), the solid-lug tank is probably intended as a man's watch.

When Mrs Chascomm saw it she asked to try it on, but when she did she decided that it was 'just a bit too big'. Although her beater is a Baby Vostok (bigger than the Zvezda), her dress watches are a couple of small Chaika's and a couple of others of similar size.

I guess the point is that it's not just about size. The Baby Vostok looks like a woman's watch because it is a scaled-down version of a large tool watch, so it is small for its style. By contrast, the Zvezda tank on an 18mm strap looks too big to be a woman's watch.


----------



## martinzx

Chascomm said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chascomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zvezda Tank made in Uglich in the last quarter of 1954
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great, very art deco in style, what size is it please?
> 
> Cheers Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> width 22mm without crown
> 
> length 39mmm to lug tips, 32mm without lugs
> 
> thickness 9mm
> 
> lug width 17mm
> 
> In other words, it's small.
> 
> In fact it's the smallest watch I'm likely to wear, but it still looks like a man's watch on the wrist.
> 
> The movement is 18x29mm so it's a tight fit in the case, especially with the built-in dust-cover.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your saying its a woman's watch?
> 
> No matter I think its great I would certainly wear it
> 
> Cheers Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I started a discussion about this over at WUS. The consensus is that although Zvezda was primarily woman's watch brand (e.g. round-dial tonneau with wire-lugs), the solid-lug tank is probably intended as a man's watch.
> 
> When Mrs Chascomm saw it she asked to try it on, but when she did she decided that it was 'just a bit too big'. Although her beater is a Baby Vostok (bigger than the Zvezda), her dress watches are a couple of small Chaika's and a couple of others of similar size.
> 
> I guess the point is that it's not just about size. The Baby Vostok looks like a woman's watch because it is a scaled-down version of a large tool watch, so it is small for its style. By contrast, the Zvezda tank on an 18mm strap looks too big to be a woman's watch.
Click to expand...

It was an attempt at hmour on my part, I think it looks like a mans watch, as opposed to the Baby Vostok looks like a boys/womans watch,

Martin


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely Kirovskie Communist Party Watch dated 1963 - 1975, crab cased, 2408, 16 jewel calibre, made by the 1st Moscow Watch Factory which later became known as Poljot :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Kirovskie & it such great shape too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really is! It's almost an UFO case but with crab lugs! It seems to have a fairly high crystal, doesn't it?
> 
> BTW, and in my recent pursuit of the the perfect strap mode, that puppy would look fantastic in a shiny light brown lizard grain strap :bag:
Click to expand...

Well spotted the crystal is about 1mm higher than my other Kirovskie's its probably been replaced, Yes I think it would look good on that type of strap, but I will probably settle on a plain brown one  Before I buy any more watches I need to invest in some new straps/bands & bracelets I think.......................



Russ Cook said:


> Absolutely beautiful watches martin,you have a lovely,understated,collection,in great condition,with some of my favourite Russian Watches.I particularly like the Poljot De Lux and Kirovskie.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Many thanks Russ, I think we have similar tastes regarding USSR watches


----------



## Dan_In _Sydney

nothing special but a neat Volna/Vostok Precision


----------



## martinzx

Dan_In _Sydney said:


> nothing special but a neat Volna/Vostok Precision


That is an excellent watch, do you have a caliber shot, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Dan_In _Sydney said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing special but a neat Volna/Vostok Precision
> 
> 
> 
> That is an excellent watch, do you have a caliber shot, thanks :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

This IS a special thing! :notworthy:


----------



## Russ Cook

Dan_In _Sydney said:


> nothing special but a neat Volna/Vostok Precision


You certainly do have some rare watches.

What a lovely Volna,as i am sure you are aware,it should have an early movement.I have been looking for that particular dial design,[sometimes refered to as the` military` version],to add to my others,for quite some time.

There was a flurry of them several years ago,on e.bay,i missed out though,unfortunately.

Congratulations, Not easy to find.


----------



## KevG

Latest addition Vostok with 2214 movement



















Kev


----------



## woody77

hi took this in a trade this week seems very well made to me .one more on the soon ,all the best joe.


----------



## woody77

hi any know when this was made ,all the best woody77


----------



## Lampoc

woody77 said:


> hi any know when this was made


There's one with the exact same dial but different case in Levenbergs book. He says 1990 onwards so seeing as the USSR folded in 1991 I'd say 90-91


----------



## martinzx

Lampoc said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi any know when this was made
> 
> 
> 
> There's one with the exact same dial but different case in Levenbergs book. He says 1990 onwards so seeing as the USSR folded in 1991 I'd say 90-91
Click to expand...

Mark Gordon's site lists that model as 1980's ............

The 2427 caliber was popular in the 1980's

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

KevG said:


> Latest addition Vostok with 2214 movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev


Hi Kev,

I like the look of that one, I do not think your photos do it justice, that red dial is lovely, & what a bargain!

Well done

Cheers Martin


----------



## woody77

martinzx said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi any know when this was made
> 
> 
> 
> There's one with the exact same dial but different case in Levenbergs book. He says 1990 onwards so seeing as the USSR folded in 1991 I'd say 90-91
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mark Gordon's site lists that model as 1980's ............
> 
> The 2427 caliber was popular in the 1980's
> 
> Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

hi thank you for the info .all the best woody77.


----------



## KevG

martinzx said:


> KevG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest addition Vostok with 2214 movement
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kev,
> 
> I like the look of that one, I do not think your photos do it justice, that red dial is lovely, & what a bargain!
> 
> Well done
> 
> Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

 You're right Martin my pics are rubbish but I had no natural light plus my photos are usually carp.

Kev


----------



## john87300

Popeda


----------



## Vaurien

john87300 said:


> Popeda


Wow! That satin dial could make me fall in love! :man_in_love:


----------



## martinzx

john87300 said:


> Popeda


A funky 10980's Pobeda , NICE !


----------



## Vaurien

Another Vostok precision 22 jewels.

It has a bad break on the crystal, so it should be changed :dontgetit:



Vostok precision 22J di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Another Vostok precision 22 jewels.
> 
> It has a bad break on the crystal, so it should be changed :dontgetit:


What kind of crystals do those use? Mineral or acrylic?


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> Another Vostok precision 22 jewels.
> 
> It has a bad break on the crystal, so it should be changed :dontgetit:
> 
> [IMG alt="6532548009_ed65fa4cf8_z.j...kr.com/7011/6532548009_ed65fa4cf8_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Vostok precision 22J di AVaurien, su Flickr


Lovely watch Anna :man_in_love:



Kutusov said:


> What kind of crystals do those use? Mineral or acrylic?


Acrylic :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Acrylic :thumbsup:


Should be cheap and easy to replace then!


----------



## martinzx

Anna any chance of a shot of the caliber of this beauty ? :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Anna any chance of a shot of the caliber of this beauty ? :man_in_love:


It's a 2809, isn't it? That's a rare chronometer precision caliber!


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anna any chance of a shot of the caliber of this beauty ? :man_in_love:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 2809, isn't it? That's a rare chronometer precision caliber!
Click to expand...

Thats the one yes, rare I would not go that far maybe less common


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Thats the one yes, rare I would not go that far maybe less common


Fair enough, I wouldn't want to start sounding like someone we know about


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anna any chance of a shot of the caliber of this beauty ? :man_in_love:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 2809, isn't it? That's a rare chronometer precision caliber!
Click to expand...

Yes, it is a 2809, and the crystal is acrylic.

I haven't (still) a picture made by myself, but this is the seller's:



Vostok precision 22J di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Vaurien

And, while we're speaking about the rarity of the Vostok precision watches, I can show you my box :derisive:



Vostok, Volna, Almaz precision 22J watches di AVaurien, su Flickr

On the right bottom, an Almaz with a 18 jewels 2809 movement; on the left top a Wostok (Sputnik-tail logo) with a 18 jewels, Mir movement;

all other watches are precision Vostok of 3 types: Vostok 22 jewels; Precision 22 jewels; and Volna 22 jewels.


----------



## Kutusov

Lot's of nice watches Anna! Are the starts on the winding wheel painted blue?

...and just to put my elbow to Martin's ribs, I wished they made one of those without being a Petri Dish :lol: :cheers:


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anna any chance of a shot of the caliber of this beauty ? :man_in_love:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 2809, isn't it? That's a rare chronometer precision caliber!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it is a 2809, and the crystal is acrylic.
> 
> I haven't (still) a picture made by myself, but this is the seller's:
> 
> [IMG alt="6532546573_9337398cf4_z.j...kr.com/7146/6532546573_9337398cf4_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Vostok precision 22J di AVaurien, su Flickr
Click to expand...

Thank-you Anna , very nice 



Vaurien said:


> And, while we're speaking about the rarity of the Vostok precision watches, I can show you my box :derisive:
> 
> [IMG alt="6532545613_d2ccf811d5_z.j...kr.com/7151/6532545613_d2ccf811d5_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Vostok, Volna, Almaz precision 22J watches di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> On the right bottom, an Almaz with a 18 jewels 2809 movement; on the left top a Wostok (Sputnik-tail logo) with a 18 jewels, Mir movement;
> 
> all other watches are precision Vostok of 3 types: Vostok 22 jewels; Precision 22 jewels; and Volna 22 jewels.


Anna you have an amazing collection of USSR watches, & the Precision's are excellent









How many years have you been collecting ? & thanks for sharing











Kutusov said:


> Lot's of nice watches Anna! Are the starts on the winding wheel painted blue?
> 
> ...and just to put my elbow to Martin's ribs, I wished they made one of those without being a Petri Dish :lol: :cheers:


----------



## martinzx

A Molnija 15 Jewel YK6 caliber from 1963, just repaired & keeping great time


----------



## martinzx

A 1980s Poljot 17 Jewel manual wind 2614.2H caliber with a less common black dial,

the hands & batons are silver, bad light....... 



















Also a Raketa 2609 manual wind


----------



## martinzx

Lastly a ladies Zaria 2009 by the Pensa Watch Factory








https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-14btwThcpbI/TvCjHvRYgEI/AAAAAAAAH0M/AHCUrP9-z_Q/s800/DSC04925.JPG


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Anna you have an amazing collection of USSR watches, & the Precision's are excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many years have you been collecting ? & thanks for sharing


Thank you, Martin.

It's not a lot of time I'm collecting russian watches. I don't remember...









maybe 5 years :victory:

You have also a lot of fine watches! :thumbsup:

I like expecially the ladies Zaria: an underestimated great little movement in fine, simple guise.


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> Lot's of nice watches Anna! Are the starts on the winding wheel painted blue?
> 
> ...and just to put my elbow to Martin's ribs, I wished they made one of those without being a Petri Dish :lol: :cheers:


They are really painted blue.

I was astonished in seeing that... what could it means? :jawdrop:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> I was astonished in seeing that... what could it means? :jawdrop:


After you've asked I though it might have been some creative watchmaker's touch but there are more like that... http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/do-russians-have-taste-dress-watches-241553-2.html

If you scroll down to Axel66 photos you'll see one movement just like yours, so I guess it was some kind of decorative touch from the manufacturer. The guy who though of that was probably sent with his family to Siberia for going with a Tzarist colour and not a proper red 

(That balance wheel is so cool, with its big teeth! :notworthy


----------



## AlexC1981

Hi All :good:

I have been deliberately avoiding the forum because as of November I have a mortgage to pay!

I went two months without posting and hardly looking. I had a look a couple of days ago and within 10 minutes I spotted this posted in the sales forum by Merlin Shepherd.

It's now incoming!










Should go nice with my other Raketa's.


----------



## Krispy

If you're struggling to meet payments perhaps you should consider putting that 76 Bulova up for sale?!
















Welcome back Alex!


----------



## AlexC1981

Thanks 

The Bulova is going to have to go to Paul sometime soon. I went to adjust the time on it and the hands didn't move. Very odd because it's still keeping quite good time. A couple of minutes out over a few months.


----------



## Vaurien

AlexC1981 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The Bulova is going to have to go to Paul sometime soon. I went to adjust the time on it and the hands didn't move. Very odd because it's still keeping quite good time. A couple of minutes out over a few months.


Bulova?

What is Bulova????










The Raketa is a beauty! :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Bulova?
> 
> What is Bulova????


It's a kind of cake... Topt bulova... probably Hungarian by the sound of it


----------



## Vaurien

Is a CCCP clock suitable for this thread?



Molnija clock di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Is a CCCP clock suitable for this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Molnija clock di AVaurien, su Flickr


I don't know but I say it is!! It must be!! That's absolutely beautiful!! I want one of those Gagarin mission clocks for my office!!


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> Is a CCCP clock suitable for this thread?
> 
> [IMG alt="6565015881_4d3aa6acb3_z.j...kr.com/7162/6565015881_4d3aa6acb3_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Molnija clock di AVaurien, su Flickr


Most defiantly it is an excellent piece & so USSR! i love it


----------



## AlexC1981

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulova?
> 
> What is Bulova????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a kind of cake... Topt bulova... probably Hungarian by the sound of it
Click to expand...

You two.. 









That's a very elegant clock Vaurien.


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a CCCP clock suitable for this thread?
> 
> [IMG alt="6565015881_4d3aa6acb3_z.j...kr.com/7162/6565015881_4d3aa6acb3_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Molnija clock di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Most defiantly it is an excellent piece & so USSR! i love it
Click to expand...

It has an interesting movement, too.

Loading once is sufficient for many days - I'm still counting how many from last Friday :to_become_senile:



Molnija table clock di AVaurien, su Flickr

And it uses only one key for setting hands and for loading



Molnija table clock di AVaurien, su Flickr

:grin:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Molnija table clock di AVaurien, su Flickr


That looks like a great movement, it reminds me of those ship chronometer clocks (what do you call it? My mind just went blank...)


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> That looks like a great movement, it reminds me of those ship chronometer clocks (what do you call it? My mind just went blank...)


I call it ship chronometer! They are wonderful, and not cheap at all. :notworthy:

The movement looks like that Poljot ship chrono movement, for it's big and build on different levels; but I don't think it's derived from that one.

:cool2:


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a great movement, it reminds me of those ship chronometer clocks (what do you call it? My mind just went blank...)
> 
> 
> 
> I call it ship chronometer! They are wonderful, and not cheap at all. :notworthy:
> 
> The movement looks like that Poljot ship chrono movement, for it's big and build on different levels; but I don't think it's derived from that one.
> 
> :cool2:
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's what they are called... sometimes my mind goes black.. :sadwalk:

I also don't think they derive from those ship clocks but it was the multi-layer thing that also made me think of them.

Anyway, it's a beautiful thing to have on one's desk!


----------



## martinzx

Another Molnija 18 Jewel 3602, from the 1980's I think,

the case needs a clean up..........


----------



## martinzx

Here is a shot with the back case cleaned up a bit, it has great detail, went they are not worn out


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Here is a shot with the back case cleaned up a bit, it has great detail, went they are not worn out


Wolfies!... I like!


----------



## martinzx

Here is another crab cased Kirovskie 16 Jewel 2408 Caliber

Not as nice condition as my last one, but interesting nevertheless, this has the later Moscow Watch Factory

logo on the Caliber so it is post 1963, but has the older 16 Jewel 2408 caliber, so I can date this between 1963-1968.

The hands are correct for this model, the 2nd hand is snapped, I will try to source a replacement, also it has the

wrong crown at the moment, but I have a genuine one ready to swap


----------



## Dazzer

Came home very wet from a fishing session today.

Became very happy, very quickly when I saw a small parcel left in the kitchen for me with russian writing on it.

Feels like I have been waiting an eternity for it to arrive.










To those on the forum that helped me get this watch, thank you.

I can't see this being my last Poljot.

Daz.


----------



## Kutusov

Dazzer said:


> Came home very wet from a fishing session today.
> 
> Became very happy, very quickly when I saw a small parcel left in the kitchen for me with russian writing on it.
> 
> Feels like I have been waiting an eternity for it to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To those on the forum that helped me get this watch, thank you.
> 
> I can't see this being my last Poljot.
> 
> Daz.


I really hope you get fed up with it very soon because I'm still missing an Aviator I


----------



## martinzx

Dazzer said:


> Came home very wet from a fishing session today.
> 
> Became very happy, very quickly when I saw a small parcel left in the kitchen for me with russian writing on it.
> 
> Feels like I have been waiting an eternity for it to arrive.
> 
> To those on the forum that helped me get this watch, thank you.
> 
> I can't see this being my last Poljot.
> 
> Daz.


Very nice Dazzer, a great addition 

Cheers martin


----------



## martinzx

A 1970's Raketa 16 Jewel manual wind, 2603 caliber


----------



## chris.ph

i just went on ebay for a nose at russian watches and there are thousands on there for an average of about 50 quid, are there any tips on wot i should be looking for. the one that i liked was a 209 quid divers watch from cccp,but i dont really know wot im looking for.


----------



## Dazzer

Kutusov said:


> I really hope you get fed up with it very soon because I'm still missing an Aviator I


Should I get bored of it, you have first dibs.

Although I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Kutusov

Dazzer said:


> Although I wouldn't hold your breath.


...nor would I let you hold my own breath! It's mine and mine alone to hold, you hear??!!


----------



## martinzx

I have decided to include some brief information with my additions that may help.

Still the cheapest & most underrated mechanical signal/alarm watches available IMHO. Sorry I have not included a calibre shot, as the backcase has never been off, & I want to keep it that way, the dial is a stunning purple iridescent colour that seems difficult to capture,

Poljot mechanical signal/alarm watch, caliber 2612 with 18 jewels, manual winding, shock resistant balance, alarm with own actuator. Alarm sound duration about 15 sseconds. Functions: hours, minutes and seconds, Size: lug to lug 41mm, 37mm with crowns, 34 mm without, lugs 18mm and 12 mm thickness. Chrome plated case stainless steel back, plexi crystal, made in USSR.

A link comparing four mechanical Poljot signal/alarm watches

http://www.wa.apana....olton/alarm.htm



















Thanks Martin


----------



## bsa

martinzx said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely Kirovskie Communist Party Watch dated 1963 - 1975, crab cased, 2408, 16 jewel calibre, made by the 1st Moscow Watch Factory which later became known as Poljot :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Kirovskie & it such great shape too?
Click to expand...

Oh i love the Kirovskie I was just behind on my reading.


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> I have decided to include some brief information with my additions that may help.
> 
> Still the cheapest & most underrated mechanical signal/alarm watches available IMHO. Sorry I have not included a calibre shot, as the backcase has never been off, & I want to keep it that way, the dial is a stunning purple iridescent colour that seems difficult to capture,
> 
> Poljot mechanical signal/alarm watch, caliber 2612 with 18 jewels, manual winding, shock resistant balance, alarm with own actuator. Alarm sound duration about 15 sseconds. Functions: hours, minutes and seconds, Size: lug to lug 41mm, 37mm with crowns, 34 mm without, lugs 18mm and 12 mm thickness. Chrome plated case stainless steel back, plexi crystal, made in USSR.


Yeap, another great movement that deserved being still produced! That one is a beautiful thing, I don't think I ever saw one like that!

This made me remember something I was thinking about the other day... as things are going, this subforum is pretty much destined to be about vintage or on-the-way-to-be-vintage watches. All these great movements are no longer made, only Vostok keeps production and not a very good one at that so we must wonder for how long... Even Volmax hasn't come up with anything new for a long while. There's the updated versions of models from the 90s, there's the Gagarin reissue that came out last year (which didn't take much innovation) and there's the Gagarin chrono which is IMHO an fugly thing. Even that one suffered a release delay of about one year! They only become available a few months ago but I remember pre-orders started over an year ago. Very sad but I guess that's part of the Russian pathos. I was just reviewing the Buran space project and that thing was way ahead of its time... still, scrapped with the fall of the USSR :sadwalk:


----------



## martinzx

A late 1980's Pobeda 2602 15 Jewel calibers made by The â€˜Maslennikov Watch Factoryâ€™ is often referred to asâ€™Ð-Ð˜Ðœâ€™ (ZIM : â€˜Zavod Imeni Maslennikovaâ€™). It was located in the town of Samara(previously called Kuibischev) and produced watches under the Trade Nameâ€˜POBEDAâ€™ â€" ÐŸÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ´Ð°.

(These later Pobeda watches should not be confused with thoseproduced in the 1950s in the Moscow Factories.) but they made some great dials even though they now seem dated, this wear better than most even though it is small by todays standard 36mm inc crown, 40mm lug to lug & 18mm lug


----------



## Steve's Dad

martinzx said:


> A late 1980's Pobeda 2602 15 Jewel calibers made by The â€˜Maslennikov Watch Factoryâ€™ is often referred to asâ€™Ð-Ð˜Ðœâ€™ (ZIM : â€˜Zavod Imeni Maslennikovaâ€™). It was located in the town of Samara(previously called Kuibischev) and produced watches under the Trade Nameâ€˜POBEDAâ€™ â€" ÐŸÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ´Ð°.
> 
> (These later Pobeda watches should not be confused with thoseproduced in the 1950s in the Moscow Factories.) but they made some great dials even though they now seem dated, this wear better than most even though it is small by todays standard 36mm inc crown, 40mm lug to lug & 18mm lug


My Pobeda from 1955, a bit battered but still going strong.


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a CCCP clock suitable for this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Molnija clock di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Most defiantly it is an excellent piece & so USSR! i love it
Click to expand...

Now an updating: I loaded it on January, 7 at 5.30 pm; it was running until January, 20 at 10.30 pm, with no more loading.

So a loading lasted 13 days and 3 hours. ooh_go:

Not bad, what do you think?


----------



## Kutusov

Vaurien said:


> Not bad, what do you think?


Very impressive!!! :notworthy:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is a CCCP clock suitable for this thread?
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6565015881
> 
> Molnija clock di http://www.flickr.com/people/vaurien/AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6565015881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6565015881
> 
> 
> Most defiantly it is an excellent piece & so USSR! i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6565015881
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6565015881
> 
> 
> Now an updating: I loaded it on January, 7 at 5.30 pm; it was running until January, 20 at 10.30 pm, with no more loading.
> 
> 
> So a loading lasted 13 days and 3 hours. ooh_go:
> 
> 
> Not bad, what do you think?
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6565015881
Click to expand...



__
https://flic.kr/p/6565015881


Curious... Over those 13 days what was the accuracy??


----------



## martinzx

That is pretty good going Anna 

I like 'Mechanical Alarm' would be interested to know the accuracy please ??

Thanks Martin


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> That is pretty good going Anna
> 
> I like 'Mechanical Alarm' would be interested to know the accuracy please ??
> 
> Thanks Martin


Not a big accuracy, I'm afraid. I corrected the time twice or three times, when it was 5 minutes late or so.

But accuracy can be improved, as you can see in the picture:



Molnija table clock di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty good going Anna
> 
> I like 'Mechanical Alarm' would be interested to know the accuracy please ??
> 
> Thanks Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big accuracy, I'm afraid. I corrected the time twice or three times, when it was 5 minutes late or so.
> 
> But accuracy can be improved, as you can see in the picture:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5582533895
> 
> Molnija table clock di http://www.flickr.com/people/vaurien/AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/5582533895
Click to expand...



__
https://flic.kr/p/5582533895


No big deal, I am sure you could adjust that, I could live with it 


__
https://flic.kr/p/5582533895


I just seen that Luch quartz of your Anna  What a cracking watch, how about a pic here please :thumbup:


Thanks Martin


----------



## Kutusov

Curious regulator, it's like the Unitas movements with the regulation index along the balance c*o*c*k*. It sure helps avoiding potentially disastrous mistakes by mistaking it with the spring stud.


----------



## Vaurien

It's not my last russian watch, but it's pretty new looking.

A black dialed quartz Luch :yahoo:



Quartz Luch - Luch al quarzo cal. 2356 di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## martinzx

Stunning Anna , I love that dial


----------



## martinzx

An early Kirovski 2408 16 Jewel dated, 1950's in great shape


----------



## Vaurien

Nice! Great shape :notworthy:


----------



## martinzx

A Slava 27Jewel Automatic 2427 Caliber, I am a big fan of Slava's & especially these double barrel calibers, just collected this back from a full service & new balance, very pleased.


----------



## Vaurien

Really nice! :russian:

A great movement, as you say, and a very pleasant dial colour


----------



## woody77

hi this one just came to day poljot 31681 25 jewels ltd ed number 123 of 500.46mm .seems very made to me a few ohotos of the watch for you to see.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77




----------



## Dazzer

Very nice Woody, very nice indeed 

They also do a version of this watch that is a tiny bit bigger with crown guards and a sapphire.

I think the version you have is a lot better value and looks just as good.

Wear in good health.


----------



## Vaurien

Nice watch, Woody! It's a pity it is so large... :russian:


----------



## Dazzer

Sorry I misread your post Woody, I thought you had the 42mm version.

The 45mm version I have seen has crown guards.

I guess we are talking about a Russian watch here, many variants perhaps.


----------



## Dazzer

Ah, just read on the other thread you do have the 42mm version Woody


----------



## martinzx

I am very happy to add another Poljot 29 Jewels Automatic 2416 to my collection. I have several variants of this model, & IMHO this has to be the most underrated USSR calbers/watches of them all 

My watch-maker affectionately calls them USSR's Zeniths, a very accurate timepiece indeed, also 20microns gold plate.

Please excuse my thumb print on the rotar.

This is most welcome since my previous experience 

http://www.thewatchf...pic=69742&st=15

















Here are the reasons I believe it o be underated, Info & picture taken from http://www.ranfft.de...swk&Poljot_2416

1963-

low volume production, exclusively for De Luxe models

option: date hand

detached manual wind

indirectly driven minute

space saving rocker direction inverter (Fig.4)

The self-winding gear is integrated in the movement, instead of attaching it to a manual-wind calibre as usual. Together with other design details, this led to a sensationally thin but still rugged movement at that time; only contemporary movements with micro rotor (e.g. Buren) were thinner.










Fig.5 shows the details:

The minute wheel A is not as usual placed in the center, where now only height is needed for seconds pinion and rotor post. Moreover it is driven by the barrel B over an intermediate wheel C, allowing to place it aside the barrel and not partially above.

Depending on the revolution direction of the rotor, the rocker wheels (Fig.4) drive either directly or via intermediate wheel D the ratchet wheel E (click not shown). Over the gear F and an intermediate wheel G the winding energy is transfered to the ratchet wheel H on the barrel B.

So the only purpose of the intermediate wheels C and G is to place train, self-winding assembly, and barrel in one layer without overlapping each other. So a low profile is achieved without concession to stability.

The ratchet wheel on the barrel consists of two gears over each other, coupled to the center section by hook levers. So the barrel can be wound independently by hand over the top gear, and automatically over the lower gear, via intermediate wheel G. This yields a softly operating manual winding, and reduces wear.

family/generations:

2415: -

2414A: minor modifications for date variant

2416: date

*Example, year: signature; shock device*

ca. 1970: 5942650, 29 Jewels; Poljot


----------



## Dazzer

Congratulations Martin and a fascinating read. :thumbsup:


----------



## Russ Cook

Many Thanks Martin,very interesting,and i couldnt agree more,a very underated Russian caliber,along with others.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## stdenev

martinzx said:


> I am very happy to add another Poljot 29 Jewels Automatic 2416 to my collection. I have several variants of this model, & IMHO this has to be the most underrated USSR calbers/watches of them all
> 
> My watch-maker affectionately calls them USSR's Zeniths, a very accurate timepiece indeed, also 20microns gold plate.
> 
> Please excuse my thumb print on the rotar.
> 
> This is most welcome since my previous experience
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...pic=69742&st=15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the reasons I believe it o be underated, Info & picture taken from http://www.ranfft.de...swk&Poljot_2416
> 
> 1963-
> 
> low volume production, exclusively for De Luxe models
> 
> option: date hand
> 
> detached manual wind
> 
> indirectly driven minute
> 
> space saving rocker direction inverter (Fig.4)
> 
> The self-winding gear is integrated in the movement, instead of attaching it to a manual-wind calibre as usual. Together with other design details, this led to a sensationally thin but still rugged movement at that time; only contemporary movements with micro rotor (e.g. Buren) were thinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fig.5 shows the details:
> 
> The minute wheel A is not as usual placed in the center, where now only height is needed for seconds pinion and rotor post. Moreover it is driven by the barrel B over an intermediate wheel C, allowing to place it aside the barrel and not partially above.
> 
> Depending on the revolution direction of the rotor, the rocker wheels (Fig.4) drive either directly or via intermediate wheel D the ratchet wheel E (click not shown). Over the gear F and an intermediate wheel G the winding energy is transfered to the ratchet wheel H on the barrel B.
> 
> So the only purpose of the intermediate wheels C and G is to place train, self-winding assembly, and barrel in one layer without overlapping each other. So a low profile is achieved without concession to stability.
> 
> The ratchet wheel on the barrel consists of two gears over each other, coupled to the center section by hook levers. So the barrel can be wound independently by hand over the top gear, and automatically over the lower gear, via intermediate wheel G. This yields a softly operating manual winding, and reduces wear.
> 
> family/generations:
> 
> 2415: -
> 
> 2414A: minor modifications for date variant
> 
> 2416: date
> 
> *Example, year: signature; shock device*
> 
> ca. 1970: 5942650, 29 Jewels; Poljot


Nice watch! Congratulations!


----------



## martinzx

Thanks Dazzer, Russ & stdenev for the kind comments

I am very pleased with my purchase & when we get some daylight/sunshine I will post a decent picture, & I also agree Russ one of many underated USSR calibers, but these watches, I really do like, I currently have four 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Aid1987

woody77 said:


>


WOW, that looks great! I want it.


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Thanks Dazzer, Russ & stdenev for the kind comments
> 
> I am very pleased with my purchase & when we get some daylight/sunshine I will post a decent picture, & I also agree Russ one of many underated USSR calibers, but these watches, I really do like, I currently have four
> 
> Cheers Martin


Really Nice! I agree about underrating of these watches. I like it so much! :wub:


----------



## woody77

hi just got this one it looks like 70s but i bet its not? if you know please let me know .all the the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx

Hi Woody it is a late 1970's model, It is the same as the Chaika Stadium I think, looks the same to me, except its Poljot of course, they also made them for the 1980 Moscow Olmpics,

Nice watch, getting harder to find in good condition, I have one but its a dog 

http://www.ussrtime....ails.pl?id=0849

this one on MG site is listed 1970's


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, I had one of those.... mine didn't had the eyelashes though... Martin is right, it's the same thing as the more colourful Chaika Stadium. They are also nicknamed "egg" or "space helmet".



















That one also came with a very cool crown


----------



## Vaurien

Kutusov said:


> Oh, I had one of those.... mine didn't had the eyelashes though... Martin is right, it's the same thing as the more colourful Chaika Stadium. They are also nicknamed "egg" or "space helmet".


Nice watches! I like them, quite more moderate than the Chaika Stadium I've got.



Chaika Stadium di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Vaurien

My last USSR addiction: a Chistopol ChK6 - Type 1 :yes:

Born in 1948



Vostok Kirovskie ChK6 1948 di AVaurien, su Flickr

The Type 1 movement:



Vostok Kirovskie ChK6 1948 di AVaurien, su Flickr

The case is just like a box with a lid coming into the box. The lid should be the back case.

I think it's not waterproof at all, but maybe my cat will not be able to get into the case. 



Vostok Kirovskie ChK6 1948 di AVaurien, su Flickr

I feel attracted by these old rough pieces of tecnology: they are so... old soviet! :russian:


----------



## Russ Cook

Vaurien said:


> My last USSR addiction: a Chistopol ChK6 - Type 1 :yes:
> 
> Born in 1948
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Kirovskie ChK6 1948 di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> The Type 1 movement:
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Kirovskie ChK6 1948 di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> The case is just like a box with a lid coming into the box. The lid should be the back case.
> 
> I think it's not waterproof at all, but maybe my cat will not be able to get into the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Kirovskie ChK6 1948 di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> I feel attracted by these old rough pieces of tecnology: they are so... old soviet! :russian:


I totally agree Anna,and still going strong after all these years,i love the type 1`s. A great addition to your collection.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## louiswu

woody77 said:


> hi just got this one it looks like 70s but i bet its not? if you know please let me know .all the the best woody77.


Hi Woody. I really dig that funky Stadium, man. :afro:

They're about as 70's as you can get i reckon. Mark Gordon has another in his archive which is identical to yours. (item 0170)

I was amazed to learn that one of these was used on a space mission. Check out this cool dude (http://www.netgrafik...acegallery4.jpg)

Vaurien's Chaika is funky too. I bet that one gets a few comments.

all the best

Nick


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> My last USSR addiction: a Chistopol ChK6 - Type 1 :yes:
> 
> Born in 1948
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok Kirovskie ChK6 1948 di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> The Type 1 movement:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6818545014
> 
> Vostok Kirovskie ChK6 1948 di http://www.flickr.com/people/vaurien/AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6818545014
> 
> 
> The case is just like a box with a lid coming into the box. The lid should be the back case.
> 
> 
> I think it's not waterproof at all, but maybe my cat will not be able to get into the case.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6818545014
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6818545014
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6964663461
> 
> Vostok Kirovskie ChK6 1948 di http://www.flickr.com/people/vaurien/AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6964663461
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6964663461
> 
> 
> I feel attracted by these old rough pieces of tecnology: they are so... old soviet! :russian:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6964663461




__
https://flic.kr/p/6964663461


Lovely Anna :thumbup:


__
https://flic.kr/p/6964663461


It is so USSR! 


I want one


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Vaurien said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I had one of those.... mine didn't had the eyelashes though... Martin is right, it's the same thing as the more colourful Chaika Stadium. They are also nicknamed "egg" or "space helmet".
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watches! I like them, quite more moderate than the Chaika Stadium I've got.
> 
> 
> 
> Chaika Stadium di AVaurien, su Flickr
Click to expand...

That is PROPER green, I love it!


----------



## martinzx

Here is a Raketa red 12, a two-tone Vostok, a Slava & best for last an old Start needing some TLC


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Here is a Raketa red 12, a two-tone Vostok, a Slava & best for last an old Start needing some TLC


They are all nice great watches! Like them :yes:


----------



## martinzx

Thanks Anna, there seems to be less love for the USSR vintages these days 

The Start dial is in great shape, the crown is the best I have also (i have 3 of these) but some clown has tried a DIY repair on the caliber using superglue, I hope my watchie can repair it. If not i could use it as a donor.

















The Slava has had a manual conversion at some time, seems to happen quite often with this model.










The Vostok has the lovely 17 Jewel 2409 caliber










The Red 12, has a 2609 HA caliber, with SU stamped on (Soviet Union)


----------



## Deco

One of Martinzx's - Vostok Komandirski Amphibian 200m Auto, 2416b caliber, 420 case design, stainless steel:


----------



## martinzx

Looks great on the rubber Deco


----------



## Deco

martinzx said:


> Looks great on the rubber Deco


 In truth the Vostok bracelets leae a lot to be desired.

Anyway I learned my lesson after showing my last Russian on a NATO! :fear:


----------



## woody77

hi just in today a sekonda 18 jewels alarm watch made in ussr .i think its 1970s? .all the best woody77.


----------



## William_Wilson

Deco said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on the rubber Deco
> 
> 
> 
> In truth the Vostok bracelets leae a lot to be desired.
> 
> Anyway I learned my lesson after showing my last Russian on a NATO! :fear:
Click to expand...

The Ð'ocÑ‚ok ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ type bracelet, that everyone but me hates :lol: , doesn't actually fit the ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ cases, so it's not an issue. 

Later,

William


----------



## louiswu

William_Wilson said:


> Deco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on the rubber Deco
> 
> 
> 
> In truth the Vostok bracelets leae a lot to be desired.
> 
> Anyway I learned my lesson after showing my last Russian on a NATO! :fear:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Ð'ocÑ‚ok ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ type bracelet, that everyone but me hates :lol: , doesn't actually fit the ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ cases, so it's not an issue.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

William, you must have the smoothest wrists if you can stand more than 5 minutes with one of those Boctok bracelets.

They have me yelping like a puppy and i'm no gorilla-wrist.

I really like the look of that thar diver strap Deco. Is it an 18mm or did you squeeze a 20mm on?


----------



## Deco

martinzx said:


> Looks great on the rubber Deco


Thanks Martin, I'm well pleased with it myself.



William_Wilson said:


> The Ð'ocÑ‚ok ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ type bracelet, that everyone but me hates :lol: , doesn't actually fit the ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ cases, so it's not an issue.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I don't know much about the different bracelets William - this is the bracelet that was on it:












louiswu said:


> I really like the look of that thar diver strap Deco. Is it an 18mm or did you squeeze a 20mm on?


Thanks Louis,

It is, as you correctly spotted, a 20mm squeezed on. I prefer the look of the slightly wider strap. Apologies for the dusty strap:



















Dec


----------



## martinzx

woody77 said:


> hi just in today a sekonda 18 jewels alarm watch made in ussr .i think its 1970s? .all the best woody77.


Nice Signal Woody, a great & under-rated caliber, thanks for sharing

Cheers Martin


----------



## William_Wilson

louiswu said:


> William, you must have the smoothest wrists if you can stand more than 5 minutes with one of those Boctok bracelets.
> 
> They have me yelping like a puppy and i'm no gorilla-wrist.


I'm not exactly Mach-like, but if you can stand it for a day or two, it stops pulling and hurting. :lol:










Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson

Deco said:


> I don't know much about the different bracelets William - this is the bracelet that was on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dec


That looks like one of the older straight end link versions. The one everyone hates is the current ÐÐ¼Ñ„Ð¸Ð±Ð¸Ñ type, like this with oddly shaped end links. 










Later,

William


----------



## woody77

martinzx said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi just in today a sekonda 18 jewels alarm watch made in ussr .i think its 1970s? .all the best woody77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Signal Woody, a great & under-rated caliber, thanks for sharing Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

 hi thank you very much looks very well made to me by the way the dial in some lights looks like petrol when it gets mixed with water .tryed to get a photo of it but its very hard.all the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx

martinzx said:


> The Start dial is in great shape, the crown is the best I have also (i have 3 of these) but some clown has tried a DIY repair on the caliber using superglue, I hope my watchie can repair it. If not i could use it as a donor.


Well good news ref the 'Start' my watchie was able to sort it, he said it was a lot of work but I am happy with the result


----------



## woody77

martinzx said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Start dial is in great shape, the crown is the best I have also (i have 3 of these) but some clown has tried a DIY repair on the caliber using superglue, I hope my watchie can repair it. If not i could use it as a donor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well good news ref the 'Start' my watchie was able to sort it, he said it was a lot of work but I am happy with the result
Click to expand...

hi very nice job you must have a lot of watches .all the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx

Thanks Woody, it is also a Petrodvoretz 'Start' which makes it quite rare, so I am especially pleased, yes I have a few :lol:

You have quite a collection also, I think we like similar watch styles,

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

martinzx said:


> Thanks Woody, it is also a Petrodvoretz 'Start' which makes it quite rare, so I am especially pleased, yes I have a few :lol:
> 
> You have quite a collection also, I think we like similar watch styles,
> 
> Cheers Martin


Let me explain why this Start is rarer than others, Start was a brand made by The 2nd Moscow watch factory, 'Slava' some think this name was a brand name by them before they were called Slava, others think it was just it was not.

Also Raketa made Starts at the Petrodvoretz Factory & were branded with the Raketa logo & named Start, some were branded with the Petrodvoretz trade mar & named Start, like this example, which are less common & older model, thus harder to find, in any condition, hope this info helps.


----------



## louiswu

woody77 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi just in today a sekonda 18 jewels alarm watch made in ussr .i think its 1970s? .all the best woody77.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Signal Woody, a great & under-rated caliber, thanks for sharing Cheers Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi thank you very much looks very well made to me by the way the dial in some lights looks like petrol when it gets mixed with water .tryed to get a photo of it but its very hard.all the best woody77.
Click to expand...

Glad you like the Signal, Woody.  Looks like it wears really well on you.

Watch out for the alarm though... it can scare the pants off you if you're not expecting it !!

atb,

Nick


----------



## louiswu

martinzx said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Woody, it is also a Petrodvoretz 'Start' which makes it quite rare, so I am especially pleased, yes I have a few :lol:
> 
> You have quite a collection also, I think we like similar watch styles,
> 
> Cheers Martin
> 
> 
> 
> Let me explain why this Start is rarer than others, Start was a brand made by The 2nd Moscow watch factory, 'Slava' some think this name was a brand name by them before they were called Slava, others think it was just it was not.
> 
> Also Raketa made Starts at the Petrodvoretz Factory & were branded with the Raketa logo & named Start, some were branded with the Petrodvoretz trade mar & named Start, like this example, which are less common & older model, thus harder to find, in any condition, hope this info helps.
Click to expand...

That's gorgeous Martin. These older Russians have really been catching my eye recently. (probably as i get older myself)

Thanks for the history also.

cheers

Nick


----------



## martinzx

Thanks Nick,

I agree ref the age thing :lol: :lol:

Cheers Martin


----------



## woody77

woody77 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi just in today a sekonda 18 jewels alarm watch made in ussr .i think its 1970s? .all the best woody77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Signal Woody, a great & under-rated caliber, thanks for sharing Cheers Martin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi thank you very much looks very well made to me by the way the dial in some lights looks like petrol when it gets mixed with water .tryed to get a photo of it but its very hard.all the best woody77.
Click to expand...

 hi by the way just looking on the bay and i have seen this watch but it has a poljot logo .do thay just put there name on the same watch thats what it looks like saves money..all the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx

Hi Woody,

The Signal/Alarm watch is made by Poljot

Sekonda was badged on most USSR watches for export, pre 1992 USSR, ie: Poljot, Raketa, Slava etc,

Cheers Martin


----------



## Draygo

woody77 said:


> hi by the way just looking on the bay and i have seen this watch but it has a poljot logo .do thay just put there name on the same watch thats what it looks like saves money..all the best woody77.





martinzx said:


> Hi Woody,
> 
> The Signal/Alarm watch is made by Poljot
> 
> Sekonda was badged on most USSR watches for export, pre 1992 USSR, ie: Poljot, Raketa, Slava etc,
> 
> Cheers Martin


Woody

...like this 










Actually one of Mrs D's favourites, so I don't wear it much. Sekonda/Poljot... Either/both lovely!


----------



## martinzx

I am very happy to add a Poljot 30 Jewel Auto to my collection, it has the 2616.1H caliber, the 30 jewel Poljot auto is developed from the thinnish 2609 movement.late 1960s to early 1970s. It's a fairly refined design, but somewhat fragile compared to the later 2415/6's.

I had this model previously & gave it away as a present & I regretted it later,

I will resist saying it is rare because that may not be true, but they are less common these days than the 29 Jewel models which I also love, anyhow here are some pics


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> I am very happy to add a Poljot 30 Jewel Auto to my collection, it has the 2616.1H caliber, the 30 jewel Poljot auto is developed from the thinnish 2609 movement.late 1960s to early 1970s. It's a fairly refined design, but somewhat fragile compared to the later 2415/6's.
> 
> I had this model previously & gave it away as a present & I regretted it later,
> 
> I will resist saying it is rare because that may not be true, but they are less common these days than the 29 Jewel models which I also love, anyhow here are some pics


I like this model! Hands and hour indexes are so Poljot-ish! :russian:

You've got a good catch :thumbup:


----------



## Deco

Lovely looking watch Martin. Is it mid sized?


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy to add a Poljot 30 Jewel Auto to my collection, it has the 2616.1H caliber, the 30 jewel Poljot auto is developed from the thinnish 2609 movement.late 1960s to early 1970s. It's a fairly refined design, but somewhat fragile compared to the later 2415/6's.
> 
> I had this model previously & gave it away as a present & I regretted it later,
> 
> I will resist saying it is rare because that may not be true, but they are less common these days than the 29 Jewel models which I also love, anyhow here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> I like this model! Hands and hour indexes are so Poljot-ish! :russian:
> 
> You've got a good catch :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks Anna 



Deco said:


> Lovely looking watch Martin. Is it mid sized?


Yes Deco, it not bad for an oldie USSR, it is 36mm ex crown, 38mm with 

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

Here is a 1970's Poljot 17 Jewel manual wind 2609.H caliber, the above 30 Jewel auto's poor relation


----------



## ozdiver

Seconda and Poljot with blue dial are both incredible. Have never seen either anywhere. Guessing they never made it either the states or oz. Might actually have to investigate watch shops before my next flight over the pond.


----------



## Dazzer

It finally arrived yesterday, my Strela Black Chrono - Cal 3133 reissue 

This is the watch I brough myself to celebrate the birth of my latest son. I have been looking at these for a long time and this was the best reason to finally buy one.

The trouble is it's a very hard watch to photogrpah, the domed ctrystal refelects light from everywhere. :wallbash: So please excuse these hurried photo's.



















It arrived on a dark green nylon weave type strap, which I think I'll be changing. It's more than likely going to end up on a nice padded black leather, with white stitching.

Hope you like it. :yahoo:

Cheers

Daz.


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I do!!! Congrats for both the son and the watch!

Mind you that those lugs are an unconventional19mm. Best strap you can get for it is a Rios oiled leather, like the brown one I have on my white Strela.

Rios 1931 "St. Petersburg"










Or the same in dark brown (should be darker than it seems on photo):


----------



## martinzx

Well done Dazzer,

A great looking watch & robust 3133 caliber a winning combination, are you planning of keeping it & then passing onto your son?

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

Bit OT but does anyone know how's the 42mm JL's Strela going? Should have been released by now... should have been released last year for that matter.


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> Bit OT but does anyone know how's the 42mm JL's Strela going? Should have been released by now... should have been released last year for that matter.


AFAIK it never happened


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> AFAIK it never happened


No, not yet anyway. But there's the 42mm similar-to-a-Strela Moscow Classic P7 and I'm sure there's some kind of connection between them. I mean, the cases are out there and so is the movement (or maybe not... that might be the rub). It would just be a matter of designing a new dial, or better, getting the same dials with the right proportions... I'm sure there would be loads of us wanting such a thing.

...or maybe not, as things are these days, it would probably turn out to be an expensive watch, easily â‚¬100 more than the price of the current ones. I think he's running out of Russian movements too, his latest watches have been fitted with Miyotas and all that.... What about a 42mm Strela with an ST19?! It could be a cheap, nice watch! I wouldn't mind at all!! :yes:

Anyway, I've emailed him asking this question, I'll let you know if I know something...


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK it never happened
> 
> 
> 
> No, not yet anyway. But there's the 42mm similar-to-a-Strela Moscow Classic P7 and I'm sure there's some kind of connection between them. I mean, the cases are out there and so is the movement (or maybe not... that might be the rub). It would just be a matter of designing a new dial, or better, getting the same dials with the right proportions... I'm sure there would be loads of us wanting such a thing.
> 
> ...or maybe not, as things are these days, it would probably turn out to be an expensive watch, easily â‚¬100 more than the price of the current ones. I think he's running out of Russian movements too, his latest watches have been fitted with Miyotas and all that.... What about a 42mm Strela with an ST19?! It could be a cheap, nice watch! I wouldn't mind at all!! :yes:
> 
> Anyway, I've emailed him asking this question, I'll let you know if I know something...
Click to expand...

Yes I read about the P7 cases being the same spec/size, the logical conclusion why it did not happen, is lack of 3133 calibers, not sure about a Strela with a Chinese caliber, does not work for me, even though I am a fan of the ST19

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> not sure about a Strela with a Chinese caliber, does not work for me, even though I am a fan of the ST19


Get used to the idea!! If we are very, very lucky, that's what we'll have on the "new watch" department! It's either that or some Japanese quartz or terribly expensive Swiss thing (and even that won't last long)! Gods, no I feel depressed...


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> not sure about a Strela with a Chinese caliber, does not work for me, even though I am a fan of the ST19
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to the idea!! If we are very, very lucky, that's what we'll have on the "new watch" department! It's either that or some Japanese quartz or terribly expensive Swiss thing (and even that won't last long)! Gods, no I feel depressed...
Click to expand...

I understand, what you are saying, but .................It seems for the Russian Watch industry it is ...


----------



## Dazzer

That strap looks just the look I'm looking for Renato. I do remember a post about the tricky 19mm lugs. If needs be I pretty handy with a scalpel to ensure a good fit.

Yes the plan is to hand this down to my son Martin, sure it's no Rolex or Omega but in time I think it will become a very nice antique. We all know how rare the 3133 will be in say 50 years.

Now Comrades lets stop all this sad talk of the end of Russian watches, this is a thread to celebrate them ! :cheers:

Make sure you watch to the end of the video, never fails to make me laugh !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

I've just got confirmation... expect a 42mm Strela somewhere around Fall 2012. :russian:


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> I've just got confirmation... expect a 42mm Strela somewhere around Fall 2012. :russian:


Yea right :big_boss:

Did you ask what caliber :lol: :lol: ??


----------



## Kutusov

3133 :yes: :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> 3133 :yes: :thumbup:


Well 2years & waiting, I hope it does happen....

but where will he source the 3133?? :russian:


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Well 2years & waiting, I hope it does happen....
> 
> but where will he source the 3133?? :russian:


I'm partially to be blamed for that doubt as I was talking about a Strela with an ST19 a few posts before. But the truth is, the 3133 is still available just like before, what changed is that it is no longer being produced.

I only remembered my conversation with Julian Kampmann half an year ago when you asked that. What he told me was that Maktime closed doors somewhere along early 2011 but that there is enough stock to maintain a normal production for at least 2 years. What I predict that is going to happen is the same with the ETA 2824-2 when the Swatch group stopped selling it to brands outside the group.... prices will remain steady for a while and then they'll go sky-high and we'll moan about the "good old times".

So this Strela is not a risk if the timetable is maintained. JL has probably hoarded tons of 3133s also, like he did with the last 3603s. The cases are also available and the only thing that might be missing are the dials and hands.

What remains to be seen is the final price of the thing. I think there's no reason for it to be much more expensive than the Moscow Classics P7 (around â‚¬300) as it's going to be more or less the same thing. Extra costs should be absorbed by the triangle that I think exists between JL, MC and Poland (where assembly, cases, etc are made - rumour, not a fact).

But then again, a 38mm JL Strela sells nowadays for â‚¬400 (!!!! I had no idea, just went to check the prices) and he'll probably want to differentiate them also on the retail prices. If my reasoning proves solid enough, it will go for near â‚¬500, a price I won't be paying for one. Nearly â‚¬150/200 over a P7 for basically the same thing...

I hope I'm wrong because that would mean that I would be finally getting a black dialed Strela. It would be something different enough for me to justify spending the money. I probably have the worst Strela possible when it comes to getting a second one... If I go with another white one, it's another white one. If I go with the black, it's exactly the same thing as the one I already have but the dial is black instead of white. :wallbash:

Anyway, and for the time being, and as you can see from my reasoning, the MC P7 is a very nice watch to get if you already own a Strela and want something for a good price and similar but also different enought from a Strela.

For those of you who don't know what a P7 is, here's a couple of pictures. There are lot's of different colour combinations and non-PVD/black PVD/Rose gold PVD combinations. These are just two random examples:


----------



## AlexC1981

Have you guys seen item



250871666972 ?
​


A 44mm Strela!
​


----------



## Kutusov

AlexC1981 said:


> Have you guys seen item
> 
> 
> 
> 250871666972 ?
> ​
> 
> 
> A 44mm Strela!
> ​


Yeah, it's a Volmax Sturmanskie Strela! Draygo has one, he posted a tread on it! http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=71293&hl=strela&fromsearch=1


----------



## Dazzer

I'm interested to see how the dial is scaled up to 44mm.

As it's a 3133 the sub dials will be in in exactly the same places with reference to centre. Will the Tachymeter scale diameter be increased to make up for the bigger face, will the number markers also be moved out, if so will the hands have to be made longer to keep it in proportion.

Or will he just be lazy and have a bigger border around the Tachymeter and keep the dial the same. ? :fear:


----------



## martinzx

Very happy to add another Poljot 30 Jewel Auto to my collection, it has the 2616.1H caliber, wait months & months for one & two in the space of 2 weeks 

This has a better tonneau shaped case, with 20mm lug which is usual for a vintage USSR watch, over all in excellent condition, except the hands have some slight corrosion I will see if I can clean them up a little,

here are some quick pictures  sorry about the dust on the crystal


----------



## Robin S

I had the one in the middle arrive today, pictured with a couple of it's new stable mates.


----------



## Kutusov

Well, this is the 44mm Volmax...










You have better photos on Draygo's review on the link above. It's the smae kind of proportions, with a wider "outside" area. Juri's will be 2mm smaller so it shouldn't be a problem. He should be able to make a very balanced watch, clearly Strela.looking, only with more up-to-date size.

I'm really interested to see how that turns out as I think 42mm is the sweet spot for these reissues. Would be buying one if my estimated price turns out to be correct...


----------



## Draygo

Dazzer said:


> I'm interested to see how the dial is scaled up to 44mm.
> 
> As it's a 3133 the sub dials will be in in exactly the same places with reference to centre. Will the Tachymeter scale diameter be increased to make up for the bigger face, will the number markers also be moved out, if so will the hands have to be made longer to keep it in proportion.
> 
> Or will he just be lazy and have a bigger border around the Tachymeter and keep the dial the same. ? :fear:


All good questions, Dazzer. Here's a pic of my two white(-ish) dial Srelas, which shows how the size change impactson the dials, I hope. IMHO, the bigger size works visually and aesthetically, so it's al, down to whether you can deal with the big size. As its been said before, a 42mm would be perfect...


----------



## AlexC1981

I missed the thread on these. I think the 44mm version looks better than the 38mm, but I find the Strela wears large for a 38mm watch, so it is the ideal size for me at 38mm.


----------



## Dazzer

Thanks for posting that photo Draygo. That's very impressive, it been scaled up very well indeed and I agree it works 

Although the subdials are in the the same positions the size of them has been scaled up, so in ratio's are the same in relation to the watch face diameter. The bigger face has room for 3 & 9 markers. Even the pushers have been enlarged. The hour & min hands look the same size but that still works. It's encouraging to see he has made real effort in making the watch bigger. I'm also very excited to see the Strela now !


----------



## Draygo

Dazzer,

I don't think that JL was involved with this Strela. My understanding is that Volmax bought the rights to the Sturmanskie brand after the demise of Poljot (as well as Buran, Aviator), but couldn't secure the Strela name. Hence their new 'Strelas' are Sturmanskie Strelas. JL's Strelas are, well, Strelas.

With both Volmax and JL, the quality is good, even excellent, IMHO.

D


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Dazzer,
> 
> I don't think that JL was involved with this Strela. My understanding is that Volmax bought the rights to the Sturmanskie brand after the demise of Poljot (as well as Buran, Aviator), but couldn't secure the Strela name. Hence their new 'Strelas' are Sturmanskie Strelas. JL's Strelas are, well, Strelas.
> 
> With both Volmax and JL, the quality is good, even excellent, IMHO.
> 
> D


That is a source of many confusion and it took me a while to figure that out. The reason for all that is that Strela was never the name of a brand. It's the name of the model. If you like, it's like calling a watch a flieger. They are made by Stowa, Steinhart, Archimede, etc, they all look more or less the same because they are inspired on the WW2 pilot watches.

In fact, I've just added to the confusion because Strela is now a brand. It's JL's brand, along with Pilot and JL Classic. He also has a site called Molnija something, so I suspect he also secured that name.

Doesn't matter really, names change hands. We all know around here what a Sekonda was 40 years ago... and we all know what a Sekonda is now.


----------



## Dazzer

Hmmm, my head hurts ! :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov

Dazzer said:


> Hmmm, my head hurts ! :wallbash:












:lol: :lol:

Come on, we help you out... I know this is confusing, that's why I've wrote that thing about the Pilot brand a few months back. I must have contacted 5 or 6 experts to put the information I gathered together! So state your questions, we'll answer them the best we can  :russian:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> Come on, we help you out... I know this is confusing, that's why I've wrote that thing about the Pilot brand a few months back. I must have contacted 5 or 6 experts to put the information I gathered together! So state your questions, we'll answer them the best we can  :russian:


Are we talking about Forkis and Juri Levalbuterol yet? 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Are we talking about Forkis and Juri Levalbuterol yet?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Not yet but we'll get there :yes:









Here's a taste Dazzer, in case you've missed it: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=68955&hl=%2Bpilot+%2Bbrand&fromsearch=1 :eat:


----------



## martinzx

If anyone asks anymore questions, how about starting a new thread? & trying to keep this one on topic :yes:

many thanks Martin


----------



## Dazzer

Sorry Renato, I haven't yet comitted your post to memory, I will try harder. :smartass:

Can someone PM me a powerpoint presentation :tongue2:

But yes, you're right Martin, lets get back on topic :thumbup:


----------



## Vaurien

Just a new strap on an old - very old - soviet watch.

Juri's strap on Juri's watch :russian:



Gagarin Shturmanskie 15J di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## martinzx

Very nice Anna how about some more pictures & one of the caliber please 

Here is a couple more a Raketa with a lovely 16 Jewel 2609 caliber, the circlip holding in the caliber, became rusted & contaminated the dial edge, I cleaned & treated the circlip & cleaned the dial, not perfect but rescued it from destruction, it also had a clean & lube from my watchie, so good now for many more years

















A Vostok 18 Jewel 2214 caliber, dial a little marked but looks worse than it is in macro, I like this caliber very accurate, just back from a clean & lube, backcase dates it 1976-77 for excellent success/ or achievement,


----------



## AlexC1981

Two good finds Martin. A while back I was looking for a Raketa with those numerals, but they all seem to have damaged dials.


----------



## martinzx

AlexC1981 said:


> Two good finds Martin. A while back I was looking for a Raketa with those numerals, but they all seem to have damaged dials.


Thanks Alex, I have come across a few Raketa's with circlips, all damaged dials contaminated by rust, this Raketa was able to be rescued, others have been too bad, I think when gasgets are not replaced in these old USSRs problems starts especially with this circlip design.


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Very nice Anna how about some more pictures & one of the caliber please


Nice Raketa, Martin! :taz:

The Shturmanskie is an old watch, I think i've already shown it. Only the strap is new.



Shturmanskie Gagarin 15 J di AVaurien, su Flickr

And this is the movement



Shturmanskie Gagarin 15 J di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Anna how about some more pictures & one of the caliber please
> 
> 
> 
> The Shturmanskie is an old watch, I think i've already shown it. Only the strap is new.
> 
> Shturmanskie Gagarin 15 J di AVaurien, su Flickr
> 
> And this is the movement
> 
> Shturmanskie Gagarin 15 J di AVaurien, su Flickr
Click to expand...

Does not matter Anna if you posted before always good to have a 2nd look at this great watch 

Thanks Martin


----------



## martinzx

I only think it is right to post my Poljot Strela 3017, in this thread, alongside a none runner I will use for parts or for restoration


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> I only think it is right to post my Poljot Strela 3017, in this thread, alongside a none runner I will use for parts or for restoration


Martin, it's a pity to destroy such rare old beauties! :notworthy:

Is it really impossible to give it a new life?


----------



## martinzx

Vaurien said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only think it is right to post my Poljot Strela 3017, in this thread, alongside a none runner I will use for parts or for restoration
> 
> 
> 
> Martin, it's a pity to destroy such rare old beauties! :notworthy:
> 
> Is it really impossible to give it a new life?
Click to expand...

I would always try to restore, than just keep for parts, but need another donor watch, to get the one on the bund, going, so a catch 22 really  Also it is getting harder & more expensive to find


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> I would always try to restore, than just keep for parts, but need another donor watch, to get the one on the bund, going, so a catch 22 really  Also it is getting harder & more expensive to find


That really is the biggest problem with Russian watches, they didn't do spares. Or if they did, it's very hard to find them through the usual channels. When I was messing around with the 3133s, a much more recent movement in terms of service record, getting a new movement for spares was the only option available.

It's another thing that I find a bit hard to understand with Russian watches... they are built to last, they look great but then, after all the effort they have put into them, they almost seem to treat them as a use and throw away watch... It's almost as they can't imagine that someone out there will want to keep their watches for a life time!


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would always try to restore, than just keep for parts, but need another donor watch, to get the one on the bund, going, so a catch 22 really  Also it is getting harder & more expensive to find
> 
> 
> 
> That really is the biggest problem with Russian watches, they didn't do spares. Or if they did, it's very hard to find them through the usual channels. When I was messing around with the 3133s, a much more recent movement in terms of service record, getting a new movement for spares was the only option available.
> 
> It's another thing that I find a bit hard to understand with Russian watches... they are built to last, they look great but then, after all the effort they have put into them, they almost seem to treat them as a use and throw away watch... It's almost as they can't imagine that someone out there will want to keep their watches for a life time!
Click to expand...

In USSR times, Communist times pre 1992, spares were readily available, watches were built to last & most people in USSR & the Balkans would keep them for life, it is the phenomena of a consumerism driven world we now live in that goods are made & marketed to be disposable,

Martin


----------



## woody77

hi just got this one in any know the year it was made i think it may be 70s not sure, movement photo soon .all the best woody77.





















case has au20 on the lug and is in very good con .


----------



## martinzx

Lovely watch Woody I would say 1970's AU20 is 20microns gold plate probably has 2214 caliber 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

That's a lovely Poljot! 20mm lugs? What's the size of the case? 36mm? 38mm? Please tell me it's at least 38...


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> That's a lovely Poljot! 20mm lugs? What's the size of the case? 36mm? 38mm? Please tell me it's at least 38...


I would guess at 34mm without crown and 18mm lugs


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lovely Poljot! 20mm lugs? What's the size of the case? 36mm? 38mm? Please tell me it's at least 38...
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess at 34mm without crown and 18mm lugs
Click to expand...

Bloody hell... :wallbash: I took the 20 micron on the lugs on Woddy's post as the lugs size... :sadwalk:


----------



## woody77

woody77 said:


> hi just got this one in any know the year it was made i think it may be 70s not sure, movement photo soon .all the best woody77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> case has au20 on the lug and is in very good con .










hi you were right all the best woody77.


----------



## r00barb

Grabbed this nice Vostok Amphibia off the Sales site recently and have worn it almost nonstop since!

Its a perfect size for me and this style of case somehow seems to make the 18mm lugs look bigger and more balanced, which is nice.










Now, i know its on a NATO strap and thats not ideal but its super comfy, the colour matches the patina'd lume on the dial nicely and if the previous owner is to be believed it spent a couple of tours in Afghanistan (it came on a Pulsar G10 i bought off the bay), where the Russians spent a few years in tanks so there is a (very tenuous!) link there.

Now i need me a tonneau cased amphibia, one with the crown at 2, an antimagnetic etc etc...


----------



## louiswu

Yeah ..pretty tenuous link with the nato ... we'll see if Kutusov lets you off with that excuse 

Nevertheless, you have a lovely Tankist AmphibiaKomandirskie right there. Congrats !

(never sure what to call these btw. They have Amphibia on the caseback, and Komandirskie on the dial ??)

Anyhoo. You'll be able to wear it with pride next St Patrick's day. March 17th is the anniversary of the 1st unveiling of the T34 tank in Red Square, Moscow in 1940

How's THAT for a tenuous link?


----------



## Kutusov

louiswu said:


> Yeah ..pretty tenuous link with the nato ... we'll see if Kutusov lets you off with that excuse


 :wallbash: :wallbash: :shutup: :shutup:

...anywhoo...


----------



## louiswu

Is THAT what they do to people who wear Russian watches on Nato straps ?


----------



## Draygo

Renato never could grasp the concept of Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ñ€ÑÐ´ÐºÐ°...


----------



## Kutusov

louiswu said:


> Is THAT what they do to people who wear Russian watches on Nato straps ?


Yeap, the very last part :tank:



Draygo said:


> Renato never could grasp the concept of Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ñ€ÑÐ´ÐºÐ°...


 Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ñ€ÑÐ´ÐºÐ° is :bull*******: . That was an excuse for the generals to start importing Mercedes cars and selling AKs on the side... Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‰ Stalin would fix those guys just like those soldiers that caught a Tabilan wearing an Amphibia on a NATO! :lol:


----------



## r00barb

louiswu said:


> Is THAT what they do to people who wear Russian watches on Nato straps ?


Damn, thats pretty nasty.........How about a nice perlon? h34r:


----------



## Kutusov

r00barb said:


> Damn, thats pretty nasty.........How about a nice perlon? h34r:


That's acceptable...


----------



## martinzx

r00barb said:


> Grabbed this nice Vostok Amphibia off the Sales site recently and have worn it almost nonstop since!
> 
> Its a perfect size for me and this style of case somehow seems to make the 18mm lugs look bigger and more balanced, which is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, i know its on a NATO strap and thats not ideal but its super comfy, the colour matches the patina'd lume on the dial nicely and if the previous owner is to be believed it spent a couple of tours in Afghanistan (it came on a Pulsar G10 i bought off the bay), where the Russians spent a few years in tanks so there is a (very tenuous!) link there.
> 
> Now i need me a tonneau cased amphibia, one with the crown at 2, an antimagnetic etc etc...


Great watch but it is a komandirski & not an Amphibia


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Great watch but it is a komandirski & not an Amphibia


I was going to ask that but then those lugs seem a bit to round at the outside edges to be a Komandirskie (34x case)... or maybe it's a light trick. Best way to know is to ask: is that a SS case or is plated brass?


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great watch but it is a komandirski & not an Amphibia
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask that but then those lugs seem a bit to round at the outside edges to be a Komandirskie (34x case)... or maybe it's a light trick. Best way to know is to ask: is that a SS case or is plated brass?
Click to expand...

It is a plated case


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> It is a plated case


You're the seller, aren't you?? I guess it's a Komandirskie then! :lol: :lol:

Great watches! I missed my Komandirskies more than I do the Amphibias!


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a plated case
> 
> 
> 
> You're the seller, aren't you?? I guess it's a Komandirskie then! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great watches! I missed my Komandirskies more than I do the Amphibias!
Click to expand...

 :russian: :lol:


----------



## r00barb

martinzx said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a plated case
> 
> 
> 
> You're the seller, aren't you?? I guess it's a Komandirskie then! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Great watches! I missed my Komandirskies more than I do the Amphibias!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :russian: :lol:
Click to expand...

So much to learn about such fine watches! Komandirskie or Amphibia, NATO or Perlon, its a great watch and handled a long weekend at Butlins with the kids on overdrive with no trouble whatsoever!


----------



## Worzel

My Soviet collection (and spending) has been completed with this rare First State Watch Factory Type-1(7). The crowns may not be original, but it does not look out of place until I can get it changed.

As this was sometimes referred to as a Boys Watch I was pleasantly surprised by the generous size, as seen on my XL wrist.

Hope you like it.


----------



## Vaurien

Worzel said:


> My Soviet collection (and spending) has been completed with this rare First State Watch Factory Type-1(7). The crowns may not be original, but it does not look out of place until I can get it changed.
> 
> As this was sometimes referred to as a Boys Watch I was pleasantly surprised by the generous size, as seen on my XL wrist.
> 
> Hope you like it.


 

Wow! That's a rare piece!

Congrats for this acquisition :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx

Worzel said:


> My Soviet collection (and spending) has been completed with this rare First State Watch Factory Type-1(7). The crowns may not be original, but it does not look out of place until I can get it changed.
> 
> As this was sometimes referred to as a Boys Watch I was pleasantly surprised by the generous size, as seen on my XL wrist.
> 
> Hope you like it.


Well done Alan, what an excellent find, that is just lovely!!! :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Vaurien

Another 1MChZ Signal.

Sound veeeeery light... but it looks good enough! :russian:



Signal 1MChZ di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## martinzx

Very nice Anna, does it have the double case-back? any chance of a picture 

Thanks Martin


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Very nice Anna, does it have the double case-back? any chance of a picture
> 
> Thanks Martin


No, unfortunately it has simple back, where you can see the clapper welding



Signal 1MChZ di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Vaurien

Together with the Signal, I've bought a Volna 22jewels, with rayed dial.



Volna Vostok di AVaurien, su Flickr

I have n Volna and Vostok precision; this has a strange logo on the dial, but it looks all right anyway.



Volna e Vostok di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## martinzx

A Cyrillic dialed Volna Anna, very nice indeed 

well done

Martin


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> A Cyrillic dialed Volna Anna, very nice indeed
> 
> well done
> 
> Martin


Thank you Martin. I like Volnas!|

But today I've a Raketa on my wrist. It has a nice pattern on the dial :russian:



Raketa 2614HA5 di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## martinzx

Slava Split-Second Stop Watch, it is quite a beast  pictured next to a Agat for size comparison.


----------



## Vaurien

martinzx said:


> Slava Split-Second Stop Watch, it is quite a beast  pictured next to a Agat for size comparison.


Nice Slava, Martin! :russian:

Though I think the true size of this big stopwatch can be understood only in comparing with a Volga soviet women watch











Crono Slava Stopwatch e Volga di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## ADY

Got this a couple of days ago and been breaking it in.....


----------



## ADY




----------



## Kutusov

Looks good! Is that from their Megapolis line?


----------



## ADY

I honestly couldn't tell you....This is my first blind foray into Russian watches..... :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Just checked... it's a Megapolis model 680305. Nice you made me look as they have some very nice new ones on that line up!


----------



## ADY

Always happy to oblige! Thanks for the info - I bought this one straight off the 'bay. Have you checked out smirs.com ? There are a few on there that I like the look of!


----------



## Kutusov

No, I rarely look into Smirs... I went to the Vostok site and Meranon. But I'll check Smirs. I had given up a bit on Russian watches as nothing new was coming up but they've seemed to have turned that around. Some nice new Aviators too, although the price is ridiculously high for what they are (usually watches with a 3105 inside).


----------



## ADY

Off topic but I like your Smiths Explorer (I saw it on your what you wearing Friday thread) :lol: I was after one that was sold on ebay last week, sadly not to me.


----------



## Kutusov

Thanks, the Smiths Everest is a lot of watch for very few money (considering what you get). Ebay is not the best place to get one... They pop up more often on TZ forum. If you don't know it, it's the forum for the Precistas, Smiths, etc, all made by the same guy.


----------



## OldHooky

ADY - think I bought that Everest. And despite ebay bad rap, it's absolutely fine. More than that!


----------



## ADY

It looks fantastic. Glad to hear success stories from the 'bay....I'm lurking over 3 watches on there at the moment due in the next 7 days. If I get 'em, I'll post pics of 'em.


----------



## martinzx

It has been a while since I posted on this thread, but I am happy to add another early Luch 23 Jewel, 2209 'SuperSlim' to my collection, I think it dates from the early 1970s, according to Mark Gordon's site,

Also you can tell because its age due to the earlier 'Luch' Logo on the dial, but it could be 1960s because it has the earlier better quality case, which you can see the the 2nd picture. But if pushed I would say early 1970s.

I very much like these understated high quality watches, which are so comfortable to wear & slip very nicely under a shirt cuff due to their SuperSlim design.

I apologize because of the poor mobile pics & bad light, when I have time & oppertunity I will update the pictures, also the watch has not been cleaned yet .


----------



## Kutusov

Very nice, all of them are! :yes:


----------



## Worzel

martinzx said:


> It has been a while since I posted on this thread, but I am happy to add another early Luch 23 Jewel, 2209 'SuperSlim' to my collection, I think it dates from the early 1970s, according to Mark Gordon's site,
> 
> Also you can tell because its age due to the earlier 'Luch' Logo on the dial, but it could be 1960s because it has the earlier better quality case, which you can see the the 2nd picture. But if pushed I would say early 1970s.
> 
> I very much like these understated high quality watches, which are so comfortable to wear & slip very nicely under a shirt cuff due to their SuperSlim design.
> 
> I apologize because of the poor mobile pics & bad light, when I have time & oppertunity I will update the pictures, also the watch has not been cleaned yet .


Nice watch Martin. The 2209 movement always look a million dollars and has to be one of the most reliable to come out of the USSR.

It would be great if there was clear back plate to retrofit.


----------



## bridgeman

I will just pop this in here-its been in electric and quartz already but just in case....

Elektronica from Belarus.citizen quartz analogue with additional el -5 digital- just trying to work out what it does but I have at least translated the dial!


----------



## miroman

Hi,

Ð¡Ð¢ÐÐ Ð¢/Ð¡Ð¢ÐžÐŸ - START/STOP

Ð¡Ð'Ð•Ð¢ - LIGHT

Ð¡Ð•ÐšÐ£ÐÐ"ÐžÐœÐ•Ð - SECONDS-METER, maybe it's a chronometer.

Ð'Ð£Ð"Ð˜Ð›Ð¬ÐÐ˜Ðš - ALARM-CLOCK

Ð Ð•Ð-Ð˜Ðœ - MODE

Ð£Ð¡Ð¢ÐÐÐžÐ'ÐšÐ - SET

In the moment the upper LCD shows Ð²Ð¾ÑÐºÑ€ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ (Ð'Ð¡) - Sunday 07-10.

the other days are:

Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¸Ðº (maybe ÐŸÐ) - Monday

Ð²Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð½Ð¸Ðº (Ð'Ð ) - Tuesday

ÑÑ€ÐµÐ´Ð° (Ð¡Ð ) - Wednesday

Ñ‡ÐµÑ‚Ð²ÐµÑ€Ð³ (Ð§Ð') - Thursday

Ð¿ÑÑ‚Ð½Ð¸Ñ†Ð° (ÐŸÐ) - Friday

ÑÑƒÐ±Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ð° (Ð¡Ð') - Saturday

Hope that helps.

Regards, Miro.



bridgeman said:


> I will just pop this in here-its been in electric and quartz already but just in case....
> 
> Elektronica from Belarus.citizen quartz analogue with additional el -5 digital- just trying to work out what it does but I have at least translated the dial!


----------



## martinzx

It has been a while, but here is a USSR Vostok Amphibia Albatros pictured on the dial a USSR Atomic powered Icebreaker,


----------



## chris.ph

nice, im after a 2 oclock winder komradski, ive lost a few by the auctions finishing in the middle of the night, but i did win a nice kgb generalski a couple of weeks ago for a good price


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> It has been a while, but here is a USSR Vostok Amphibia Albatros pictured on the dial a USSR Atomic powered Icebreaker,


Coolest Amphibia cases ever (well, besides the MkII probably). Funny, never noticed it was an atomic icebreaker on that dial, always though it was some kind of cruiser because of the two tall antennae towers... but now that I think of it, Russian warships tend to have much more complicated arrays.


----------



## martinzx

chris.ph said:


> nice, im after a 2 oclock winder komradski, ive lost a few by the auctions finishing in the middle of the night, but i did win a nice kgb generalski a couple of weeks ago for a good price


Hi Chris a nice KGB 

I just prefer the Amphibia's al S/Steel & 200m divers as opposed to the chromed cased Komandirski's for not much more money & still can get some bargains on the bay, look out for miss-spelled listing etc, must admit your does look in great condition.

Cheers Martin



Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a while, but here is a USSR Vostok Amphibia Albatros pictured on the dial a USSR Atomic powered Icebreaker,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolest Amphibia cases ever (well, besides the MkII probably). Funny, never noticed it was an atomic icebreaker on that dial, always though it was some kind of cruiser because of the two tall antennae towers... but now that I think of it, Russian warships tend to have much more complicated arrays.
Click to expand...

I was not sure untillI Googled it Renato 

Here is a couple of more shots, it has the inner antimagnetic cap & the red writing, on the movement


----------



## martinzx

I recently managed to bag a really nice 17 Jewel USSR 'Start' this is the 3rd model I have of this watch & the best condition to date, the 1st only good enough for parts I think 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

I had never seen that red lettering on the movement before...

BTW, why am I not getting email notifications of new posts? Is it just me?


----------



## chris.ph

got a brand new amphibian watch today lol :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> I had never seen that red lettering on the movement before...
> 
> BTW, why am I not getting email notifications of new posts? Is it just me?


I have seen the red writing before, but never owned one, no I am not getting notifications.............


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> no I am not getting notifications.............


Thanks, not a problem at my end then...


----------



## chris.ph

this is a genuine one not like the last one, i just won this two o clock komradski for Â£ 17 its a bit ropey but hopefully it will polish up well


----------



## Littlelegs

A tressa, the dial has a little spotting on it and the stem wants a little shaving off, but it was a cheap ebay purchase and as a time keeper its spot on so far. What do you think?


----------



## Lampoc

Alcohol + eBay = this purchase from good old Zenitar:





































It's a hefty old thing measuring 46mm wide. The dial alone is about 33mm. Quality wise, it's a step above your average Vostok: It has an excellent, comfy bracelet with solid links and endpieces, a nicely made 1 piece caseback with a viewing window and nice 60 click uni-directional bezel. Lume is a bit crap and the bezel doesn't line up bang on 12 which is a bit annoying, but I'll live with it. The bracelet was a complete sod to resize too. I was also quite surprised the crown wasn't screw down but the watch is still rated to 100m so happy with that too


----------



## martinzx

Littlelegs said:


> A tressa, the dial has a little spotting on it and the stem wants a little shaving off, but it was a cheap ebay purchase and as a time keeper its spot on so far. What do you think?


Nice but it is not a Soviet made watch


----------



## chris.ph

blinkin heck lampoc thats 37 watches i know youve bought in the last month lol and its v nice

i lke the tressa as well t reminds me of a ricoh(something like that lol) i bought my mrs last year, it was supposed to be for me but it looked to small on my wrist


----------



## Littlelegs

Martinez, oooops don't know what made me think it was ussr, but i stand corrected. I like it none the less, cheers chris.


----------



## martinzx

chris.ph said:


> this is a genuine one not like the last one, i just won this two o clock komradski for Â£ 17 its a bit ropey but hopefully it will polish up well


Prefer the previous one Chris TBH 

Cheers Martin



Lampoc said:


> Alcohol + eBay = this purchase from good old Zenitar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hefty old thing measuring 46mm wide. The dial alone is about 33mm. Quality wise, it's a step above your average Vostok: It has an excellent, comfy bracelet with solid links and endpieces, a nicely made 1 piece caseback with a viewing window and nice 60 click uni-directional bezel. Lume is a bit crap and the bezel doesn't line up bang on 12 which is a bit annoying, but I'll live with it. The bracelet was a complete sod to resize too. I was also quite surprised the crown wasn't screw down but the watch is still rated to 100m so happy with that too


Looks a great bracelet & caseback 

The dials alot of the newer models don't seem to do it for me, but I do like the numerals, hands & bezel

Cheers Martin



Littlelegs said:


> Martinez, oooops don't know what made me think it was ussr, but i stand corrected. I like it none the less, cheers chris.


No worries 

Cheers Martin

Another this is a later none Soviet model, quite a fan of Slava, but this quart model does ' nt quite do it for me, dial is a little bland & the numerals & hands are wrong IMO 

but bought it all the same.......................


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> this is a genuine one not like the last one, i just won this two o clock komradski for Â£ 17 its a bit ropey but hopefully it will polish up well


Careful about polishing it. Seems to me that bezel and case are plated brass so if you you use something abrasive you most likely end up piling away the plating. It has already flacked out in some spots, so it's easy to expand from there. I would polish the crystal with Polywatch or Brasso and leave the rest just like it is.


----------



## mysterian

martinzx said:


> I recently managed to bag a really nice 17 Jewel USSR 'Start' this is the 3rd model I have of this watch & the best condition to date, the 1st only good enough for parts I think
> 
> Cheers Martin


Martin,... Fabulous find!

I've been collecting all manner of Starts over the last year. Watches in nice condition like your latest are truly hard to come by.

This particular model bears a resemblance to the Omega Ranchero and is quite large for a watch of that era.

Is there anyone that you know of that is an expert on Starts ? I have not been able to find much documentation about them at all.

Cheers!


----------



## martinzx

mysterian said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently managed to bag a really nice 17 Jewel USSR 'Start' this is the 3rd model I have of this watch & the best condition to date, the 1st only good enough for parts I think  Cheers Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin,... Fabulous find! I've been collecting all manner of Starts over the last year. Watches in nice condition like your latest are truly hard to come by. This particular model bears a resemblance to the Omega Ranchero and is quite large for a watch of that era. Is there anyone that you know of that is an expert on Starts ? I have not been able to find much documentation about them at all. Cheers!
Click to expand...

Hi there,

I do not class myself as an expert but I also collect Starts, here is some links of posts at WUS, I think I recognize your name from over there??

Also Varien has contributed to a discussion on here about 'Starts' just cant find it for the moment........will link when I do,

Cheers Martin 

http://forums.watchu...hes-621287.html

http://forums.watchu...highlight=Start

Cheers Martin


----------



## chris.ph

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a genuine one not like the last one, i just won this two o clock komradski for Â£ 17 its a bit ropey but hopefully it will polish up well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful about polishing it. Seems to me that bezel and case are plated brass so if you you use something abrasive you most likely end up piling away the plating. It has already flacked out in some spots, so it's easy to expand from there. I would polish the crystal with Polywatch or Brasso and leave the rest just like it is.
Click to expand...

somebody on wus polished their komradski bezel back to the brass and it looked quite smart, as it was going to be a work watch i think i can experiment on it a bit


----------



## mysterian

martinzx said:


> mysterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently managed to bag a really nice 17 Jewel USSR 'Start' this is the 3rd model I have of this watch & the best condition to date, the 1st only good enough for parts I think  Cheers Martin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin,... Fabulous find! I've been collecting all manner of Starts over the last year. Watches in nice condition like your latest are truly hard to come by. This particular model bears a resemblance to the Omega Ranchero and is quite large for a watch of that era. Is there anyone that you know of that is an expert on Starts ? I have not been able to find much documentation about them at all. Cheers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I do not class myself as an expert but I also collect Starts, here is some links of posts at WUS, I think I recognize your name from over there??
> 
> Also Varien has contributed to a discussion on here about 'Starts' just cant find it for the moment........will link when I do,
> 
> Cheers Martin
> 
> http://forums.watchu...hes-621287.html
> 
> http://forums.watchu...highlight=Start
> 
> Cheers Martin
Click to expand...

Hi Martin,... yes, it's me,... mysterian from WUS.

I recognize the two threads you posted from WUS. Thank you.

They've been one of the few sources of info for Starts.

It's a shame that there isn't more interest in this variety.

To date, I must have at least a dozen variations of Starts,... from 2nd MWF and from Petrodvoretz. For some reason, I can't stop collecting them.

Some day I'll do a proper post illustrating my different Starts in hopes of sparking another discussion that hopefully will bring more info to light.

One thing I'd love to find is old photo documentation showing the various kinds. I have a few that don't seem to show up in any catalogs.

Cheers!


----------



## martinzx

I would really love to see your collection  if you could post some pictures it would be greatly appreciated, and any information you have would be welcomed,

All the best Martin


----------



## trackrat

My first one.


----------



## Kutusov

trackrat said:


> My first one.


Was that 45 Alan's?


----------



## trackrat

Kutusov said:


> trackrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that 45 Alan's?
Click to expand...

Yes it was.


----------



## chris.ph

very nice looking watch


----------



## Kutusov

trackrat said:


> Yes it was.


Nice catch! :yes: Not easy to come by!


----------



## trackrat

Kutusov said:


> trackrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catch! :yes: Not easy to come by!
Click to expand...

As I am new to Russian watches, why did you call it a 45, is it the type of movement or something else.


----------



## Kutusov

trackrat said:


> As I am new to Russian watches, why did you call it a 45, is it the type of movement or something else.


Sorry, my mistake, it's 43. It's the model, it should say 1943 on the back. I know it's some sort of commemoration watch but I can't recall now of what exactly. I think it's a "replica" of a Kirova watch from back on 1943 but I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## trackrat

Thanks for that reply, yes it does have 1943 on the back.


----------



## Kutusov

trackrat said:


> Thanks for that reply, yes it does have 1943 on the back.


I thought about another implication, 1943 is not just any year for Russian watch industry. I'm writing this from the top of my head, so please correct me if I am wrong, but 1943 is the year that the the 1st Moscow Watch Factory was properly born. Although it existed since the 30s, the German invasion that went very close to Moscow led to general evacuation of the city. The factory was relocated to Zlatoust and brought back to Moscow on 1943 with the German retreat and their change in marching orders on the attempt to save the 3rd Army at Stalingrad.

So it was in 1943 that the 1MWF was properly installed and called that way (later Poljot on the 70s) and stayed where it was until its demise 50 years later.

If I am right, it's a tribute from Vostok over at Christopol at a particular watch and piece of Russian watchmaking history that is not directly connected with their own factory.


----------



## wotsch

Here are my latest two: A pair of Komandirski tanks. The chronograph arrived some while ago but needed fixing. I got it back from the watch maker just before Christmas. The 'normal' one was fished to keep it company and arrived just before New Year.



Komandirski_Panzer_Chrono_01small by wotsch2, on Flickr

Grinning,

-wotsch


----------



## chris.ph

who did the service for you wotsch??


----------



## wotsch

chris.ph said:


> who did the service for you wotsch??


I sent it to Julian Kampmann in Munich (a well-known Russian watch dealer). He has a watch-maker that can service/repair a 3133. The chrono function was fixed and the movement oiled and regulated at a very very reasonable charge.

-wotsch


----------



## chris.ph

thx ive got 3 komandskis i want serviced shortly, there is one on the bay in the ukraine that according to a few people is supposed to be very cheap and reliable


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> thx ive got 3 komandskis i want serviced shortly, there is one on the bay in the ukraine that according to a few people is supposed to be very cheap and reliable


 I've just sent 5 watches to that guy. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## chris.ph

cheers lampoc, has the hoard arrived yet?


----------



## martinzx

wotsch said:


> Here are my latest two: A pair of Komandirski tanks. The chronograph arrived some while ago but needed fixing. I got it back from the watch maker just before Christmas. The 'normal' one was fished to keep it company and arrived just before New Year.
> 
> 
> 
> Komandirski_Panzer_Chrono_01small by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> Grinning,
> 
> -wotsch


Very happy you got the chrono sorted a great watch indeed


----------



## chris.ph

just won this desert shield komandirski for a tenner, just got to wait for it to arrive now


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> just won this desert shield komandirski for a tenner, just got to wait for it to arrive now


Those desert shield dials used to be rare and almost as expensive as the radio rooms. Now they are all over the place!


----------



## Lampoc

A few watches arrived in the post for me today......










Yes, a whole job lot of 41 Russian watches from ebay! Sweet.


----------



## chris.ph

yeaaa, the hoard has arrived, excellent lampoc


----------



## Edb1984

two of mine (brown one partially working and missing second hand)


----------



## chris.ph

wot size are they edb??


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> A few watches arrived in the post for me today......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a whole job lot of 41 Russian watches from ebay! Sweet.


Excellent! Looks like there's quite a few nice specimens in there. I've always liked the Big Zero Raketa, for example. And of course the type 1 Amphibia. Strange to see so many on steel bracelets... Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few watches arrived in the post for me today......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a whole job lot of 41 Russian watches from ebay! Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> And of course the type 1 Amphibia.
Click to expand...

I can't spot it... where is it?? Are you sure you're not mistaking the MkII with the first one?


----------



## Draygo

I never know what to call these things. I meant type II. Probably.

Bottom row, third in.

Now, where's the dunce emoticon?


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, it's the 1967 MkII. The first Amphibia was that hinged lug things I posted above and they sell for quite a lot of money on ebay. Strela money or even more! That's why I was trying to spot the gem among the collection. Financially, it would be the crown jewel!


----------



## Lampoc

I got lucky with that one - it's a MkII 3AKA3 MO CCCP.

Who can spot the fake amongst the haul?


----------



## Kutusov

Fake or franken? Is it the one on the red circle with what looks like a flieger dial? I don't know what the one on the blue circle is...


----------



## Draygo

Isn't the blue circle just a Poljot Signal/Alarm?

And, no: can't spot the fake. Tbh, can't make out much actual what you'd call "detail".... can we have a super high res?


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Yeap, it's the 1967 MkII. The first Amphibia was that hinged lug things I posted above and they sell for quite a lot of money on ebay. Strela money or even more! That's why I was trying to spot the gem among the collection. Financially, it would be the crown jewel!


I always forget about that one.

That said, the MK II is my favourite older Vostok by a kilometre.


----------



## martinzx

That is a great haul of watches, well done!

Regarding spotting the fake, I would nee better pictures  But will have a guess at the desert storm top row 3rd from right, ?? i think ??

Cheers Martin


----------



## Lampoc

I'll take some better pictures soon...

The one on the far left with the camo/rubber strap is the chinese fake. The blue circle is, as Draygo said, a Poljot alarm. The flieger style dial is an Amphibia with "W&CM Watch and Clockmaker" written on the dial. I still can't believe I got such a great haul of watches - mostly Amphibias - for Â£350 on ebay. I'm going to keep around half of them and ping the rest out on ebay to get my money back


----------



## Kutusov

Never seen that WCM dial before but it is nice! And then again, there must be hundreds of dials I have never seen before...

What's that about a Chinese fake? I though that was pretty much a myth... Can you post it just so we know what to look for?


----------



## Lampoc

The Chinese fake:

This is the second time I've come across one of these. Note it has a tiny crown (non-screw), one piece case back and a crappy movement. It also says 3AKA3 MO CCCP on the bottom of the dial. The bezel is also uni-directional unlike real Vostoks. They often seem to come on those rubber camo straps with a non-functioning compass built in.


----------



## Oliverb

You just pictured and described my Chinese fake to a tee! Exactly like yours. Mine has an iridescent green dial and the compass on the band does actually work! LOL. The red numbers on the Date wheel are also a sign. Bought mine intentionally just to have one. I also have a Franken Komandirskie made out of a Poljot Signal - yes, a real Russian Poljot Signal - with a groove machined on the case to accept a rotating, and real, Vostok bezel. As others have said, you wonder why all the effort to fake an inexpensive watch.


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> The Chinese fake:
> 
> This is the second time I've come across one of these. Note it has a tiny crown (non-screw), one piece case back and a crappy movement. It also says 3AKA3 MO CCCP on the bottom of the dial. The bezel is also uni-directional unlike real Vostoks. They often seem to come on those rubber camo straps with a non-functioning compass built in.


Thanks for that! :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson

Lampoc said:


> The Chinese fake:
> 
> This is the second time I've come across one of these. Note it has a tiny crown (non-screw), one piece case back and a crappy movement. It also says 3AKA3 MO CCCP on the bottom of the dial. The bezel is also uni-directional unlike real Vostoks. They often seem to come on those rubber camo straps with a non-functioning compass built in.


Good God! It must cost as much to make a fake one as it does to make a real one. 

Later,

William


----------



## miroman

The last letter in "17 ÐšÐÐœÐÐ•Ð™" is mirrored to "N"

And I wouldn't say it's a 'crappy' movement - it's a standard TongJi, maybe low-grade, but 17 jewels, and should work good. Unfortunately this fake is zero water-resistant, but owners expect the opposite, so very often these movements end rusty.

Regards, Miro.



Lampoc said:


> The Chinese fake:
> 
> This is the second time I've come across one of these. Note it has a tiny crown (non-screw), one piece case back and a crappy movement. It also says 3AKA3 MO CCCP on the bottom of the dial. The bezel is also uni-directional unlike real Vostoks. They often seem to come on those rubber camo straps with a non-functioning compass built in.


----------



## chris.ph

ordered this b4 chrimbo and its just arrived ive put it on my h4h nato, obviously it was cheap as chips and i havent seen the missle launcher face before


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> ordered this b4 chrimbo and its just arrived ive put it on my h4h nato, obviously it was cheap as chips and i havent seen the missle launcher face before


That's a fairly common dial on the post-soviet, sell-it-to-tourists era. I think they are still made, Zenitar used to sell those (if he doesn't still).


----------



## chris.ph

blinkin thing steamed up in work today


----------



## Lampoc

Has it got the gaskets fitted?


----------



## chris.ph

no idea lampoc i will take the case back off this weekend to have a nose


----------



## chris.ph

you were right lampoc there are no gaskets on it


----------



## yesenoj

Here's my entry:







I wanted one of these as soon as I saw it, I love the crown at 2 o'clock. I'd never seen that before. When I actually got one I was impressed by how accurate it was, but the wobbly crown was a little unnerving at first. I think everyone gets that the first time they wind one though


----------



## Kutusov

^^^^ and it's ageing beautifully! I don't like this dial very much when it's new... it's too green. But with a bit of age it starts to fade to a greyish/green that is just beautiful!


----------



## Lampoc

Lovely watch. Some info for you on why they have a wobbly crown:

"The crown and stem assembly incoporates a clutch between the two pieces, hidden inside the crown: they are coupled only when the crown is pulled slightly away from the stem, otherwise they are decoupled and the crown wobbles somewhat in relation to the stem. During winding - and time setting - the crown needs to be manually pulled away slightly as it does not incorporate an internal spring, eliminating the pressures imparted on the keyless works, and the inherent "wobble" prevents the stem from getting bent.

When the crown is screwed in, the clutch de-couples, which means the crown and case become one unit, and the movement and stem become another. In the unlikely event of serious shock, where the movement moves minutely within the case, this decoupling means that the stem would never bear any load, and the wide clearance between the stem and stem tube facilitates that. The conventional designs do not offer this built-in protection."


----------



## yesenoj

It's one of my favourites. I love the fade on the dial, and the bits of brass showing through the chrome on the bezel. I'm looking for a new strap for it, but not sure what to get. I had it on a 'bond' nato, but that got moved to another watch so this one needs something now.


----------



## martinzx

yesenoj said:


> I'm looking for a new strap for it, but not sure what to get. I had it on a 'bond' nato, but that got moved to another watch so this one needs something now.


Here we go :tank: :tank:............... :lol: :lol: do not tell Renato & Mach.............

great watch BTW 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Lampoc

yesenoj said:


> I'm looking for a new strap for it, but not sure what to get. I had it on a 'bond' nato, but that got moved to another watch so this one needs something now.


I think they look good on a heavy duty nylon: http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=3_14_19&product_id=115


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Lampoc said:


> yesenoj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a new strap for it, but not sure what to get. I had it on a 'bond' nato, but that got moved to another watch so this one needs something now.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look good on a heavy duty nylon: http://rltwatches.co...&product_id=115
Click to expand...

Most Russian watches (especially Vostoks) go well on an HDN...










Putting them on Natos should be a capitol offence :giljotiini:







:lol:


----------



## yesenoj

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Putting them on Natos should be a capitol offence :giljotiini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Good job I took it off the nato before I posted then


----------



## chris.ph

ive got a generalski on a bund and it looks good, but i also have a komanderski on a h4hs nato


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris.ph said:


> ive got a generalski on a bund and it looks good, but i also have a komanderski on a h4hs nato


Heretic!! We know where you live...










:rofl:


----------



## yesenoj

I wasn't previously aware of this rule. Is it a personal dislike, or is there a story to it?


----------



## Kutusov

yesenoj said:


> I wasn't previously aware of this rule. Is it a personal dislike, or is there a story to it?


You really have to ask??? A Russian or USSR watch on a NATO? A kind of strap used by NATO aligned troops? That's like painting an Hamas logo on one of your tanks in Afghanistan...

...and no need for those drones Mach, someone is keeping tabs...


----------



## yesenoj

OK, that's what I thought. A nice HDN strap has been ordered. Call off the drones! ...and the Putin!


----------



## Kutusov

yesenoj said:


> OK, that's what I thought. A nice HDN strap has been ordered. Call off the drones! ...and the Putin!


Putin happy!










:thumbsup:


----------



## yesenoj

I think those must be the only two images of Putin on the Internet where he's wearing a shirt


----------



## Kutusov

yesenoj said:


> I think those must be the only two images of Putin on the Internet where he's wearing a shirt


What?? What kind of sites do you usually go to, hum? :naughty: :lol:


----------



## yesenoj

I'm going to have to schedule some time to trawl through this thread. I've seen some really nice looking, cheap Russian watches on forums lately. Unfortunately all had gone by the time I saw the posts, but I want to get an idea of what to look for.


----------



## chris.ph

lampoc had the best deal ive seen for a long time, but there are bargains out there ive paid as little as Â£7 for a komanderski and Â£17 for a generalski, its a lot to do with your budget 60 odd quid for a new vostock or about 20 quid for a beater


----------



## dowsing

Steve Zissou's Vostok


----------



## Haggis

I won this 50th anniversary of Victory in WW2 Vostok Komandirskie made in 1995 in Chistopol last week from Lampoc.

I must say I love this watch already.


----------



## luckywatch

Hi, is my Vostok K3 submarine. I wear it most days. Its got a day and night indicator. My first picture post. Hope you get it.


----------



## luckywatch

Exhibition back of my K3.


----------



## chris.ph

what do you think of the vostock europe then luckywatch


----------



## luckywatch

I got it about 4 years ago, new. Its my everyday watch. Solid and reliable, probably my favourite. I will try and post some pics of my collection.


----------



## luckywatch

A brace of Paketa's. Mint condition. 24 hour dial.


----------



## luckywatch

CCCP marked.


----------



## luckywatch

The backs are plain except for 3 numbers on each.


----------



## yesenoj

I like the red one. I don't have a 24 hour watch. Is it hard to get used to telling the time on them?


----------



## luckywatch

Yes and no. When I go out with friends that know about the watch they keep asking me what the time is! After you wear the watch for a couple of days you get used to it. I couldnâ€™t make my mind up on the colour so bought both.


----------



## Kutusov

yesenoj said:


> I like the red one. I don't have a 24 hour watch. Is it hard to get used to telling the time on them?


Well, I had a 24h Raketa and I could never get used to it. A lot of people do, so I guess it depends from person to person. Heck, there are even people that get along with those single hand Luch/Alpha/Meistersinger!

Come to think of it, it's probably me... I even have trouble telling the time with a digital watch. I tend to look at the dial configuration and not really read what in there....


----------



## yesenoj

I think I'd have trouble, and since I rarely wear the same watch two days in a row I probably wouldn't get used to it.


----------



## dowsing

Poljot Avaiator I


----------



## Kutusov

dowsing said:


> Poljot Avaiator I


I keep hesitating about getting one of these... I used to own a black PVDed version that was... well, dull. But these sandblasted ones look something else!


----------



## dowsing

I'm very happy with it so far. I had the Aviator III and foolishly sold it, so it's great to this one and I prefer the design of it. Despite loads of these being made now that they've stopped making it they are getting hard to find and the prices seem to be climbing.



Kutusov said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poljot Avaiator I
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hesitating about getting one of these... I used to own a black PVDed version that was... well, dull. But these sandblasted ones look something else!
Click to expand...


----------



## luckywatch

That Poljot is a looker. Here are a couple more from my Rusky collection. The first one is KGB!




























The second watch is submariner and the backs are the same on both.


----------



## chris.ph

i had a lovely parcel of lampoc this morning containg a scuba dude and a komanderski with a white dial and a destroyer on, im happy as a pig in poop :thumbup: , photos will follow when ive sussed out the close up on my nokia n8 as the mrs has broken the camera :wallbash:


----------



## dowsing

Turn away Kutusov, I tried the Avaiator 1 earlier today on one of Roy's Bond NATO's.


----------



## Kutusov




----------



## dowsing

I did say turn away! 








:russian:



Kutusov said:


>


----------



## chris.ph

i found a photo of the komanderski, just got to find a nato to slip on it now lol only joking lampoc allready put a nato on it for me


----------



## Draygo

dowsing said:


> ....I tried the Avaiator 1 earlier today on one of Roy's Bond NATO's.


Looks great to me, Carl.

One of my favourites. I've had mine for getting on for 20 years and have tried it on all kinds of leather, rubber(!) and of course one-piece nylon (ahem). It was only a year or two back - with the help of our friend Major Kutusov - that I even considered a steel bracelet. At first I wasn't sure, but now I think it's staying on steel.










There's a few minor differences to yours... The chrono hand for example.

It's a classic. IMHO, of course


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ÐŸÑƒÑÐº Ñ€Ð°ÐºÐµÑ‚Ñ‹, Ñ†ÐµÐ»ÑŒ - Kent!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Draygo said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I tried the Avaiator 1 earlier today on one of Roy's Bond NATO's.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great to me, Carl.
> 
> One of my favourites. I've had mine for getting on for 20 years and have tried it on all kinds of leather, rubber(!) and of course one-piece nylon (ahem). It was only a year or two back - with the help of our friend Major Kutusov - that I even considered a steel bracelet. At first I wasn't sure, but now I think it's staying on steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few minor differences to yours... The chrono hand for example.
> 
> It's a classic. IMHO, of course
Click to expand...

I agree 

ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ ÐºÐ°Ð».3133 23 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð»ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ ÐºÐ°Ð».3133 23 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½Ñ.(Poljot Aviator cal. 3133 23 Jewels)Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ ÐºÐ°Ð».3133 23 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ ÐºÐ°Ð».3133 23 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½Ñ










& I prefer my one`s hands


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> our friend Major Kutusov


Hey, when was I demoted??


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ð¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ ÐºÐ°Ð».3133 23 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½Ñ.(Poljot Aviator cal. 3133 23 Jewels)Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ ÐºÐ°Ð».3133 23 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ ÐºÐ°Ð».3133 23 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½Ñ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I prefer my one`s hands


Are they original? Either I never noticed or never saw an Aviator 1 without the Fortis-style hands...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> Are they original? Either I never noticed or never saw an Aviator 1 without the Fortis-style hands...


Yep,they are original & there are loads of photos on the net of ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ Ñ…Ñ€Ð¾Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ñ€Ð°Ñ„Ñ‹ with these hands


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Yep,they are original & there are loads of photos on the net of ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ Ñ…Ñ€Ð¾Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ñ€Ð°Ñ„Ñ‹ with these hands


Well, then I must confess I had never noticed that detail...


----------



## dowsing

Lol It wasn't a leather NATO Mach it's alright.



mach 0.0013137 said:


> ÐŸÑƒÑÐº Ñ€Ð°ÐºÐµÑ‚Ñ‹, Ñ†ÐµÐ»ÑŒ - Kent!


----------



## Kutusov

dowsing said:


> Lol It wasn't a leather NATO Mach it's alright.


No, sir, it's not!


----------



## dowsing

I don't really dislike any of the hand options, they all look good to me. Whereabouts can one source a bracelet and what price could I expect to pay for one?



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....I tried the Avaiator 1 earlier today on one of Roy's Bond NATO's.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great to me, Carl.
> 
> One of my favourites. I've had mine for getting on for 20 years and have tried it on all kinds of leather, rubber(!) and of course one-piece nylon (ahem). It was only a year or two back - with the help of our friend Major Kutusov - that I even considered a steel bracelet. At first I wasn't sure, but now I think it's staying on steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few minor differences to yours... The chrono hand for example.
> 
> It's a classic. IMHO, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree
> 
> ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ ÐºÐ°Ð».3133 23 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð»ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ ÐºÐ°Ð».3133 23 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½Ñ.(Poljot Aviator cal. 3133 23 Jewels)Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ ÐºÐ°Ð».3133 23 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐÐ²Ð¸Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€ ÐºÐ°Ð».3133 23 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½Ñ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & I prefer my one`s hands
Click to expand...


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Hey, when was I demoted??


My humblest apologies, Mr Field Marshall, Sir.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> Well, then I must confess I had never noticed that detail...


http://www.google.co...iw=1600&bih=785 :blind: :lol:


----------



## Draygo

dowsing said:


> I don't really dislike any of the hand options, they all look good to me. Whereabouts can one source a bracelet and what price could I expect to pay for one


YHPM


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol It wasn't a leather NATO Mach it's alright.
> 
> 
> 
> No, sir, it's not!
Click to expand...

What the Field Marshal said


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really dislike any of the hand options, they all look good to me. Whereabouts can one source a bracelet and what price could I expect to pay for one
> 
> 
> 
> YHPM
Click to expand...

x2 :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then I must confess I had never noticed that detail...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.co...iw=1600&bih=785 :blind: :lol:
Click to expand...

My office is 3 floors up one of those things but thanks for the links :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then I must confess I had never noticed that detail...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.google.co...iw=1600&bih=785 :blind: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My office is 3 floors up one of those things but thanks for the links :lol:
Click to expand...

Well, ask one of your co-workers to guide you to them & be very careful going down the stairs


----------



## Kutusov

No co-workers, it's me alone... if I don't show up here for a couple of weeks, send help!! 

...or maybe I should buy a Breitling Emergency :lol:


----------



## Jonmarkel

do these come under this catagory?

1st is a Poljot 22 jewels but missing the winder (crown maybe stem as well)

Sekonda (from what i have read uses the poljot mechanism but don't shoot me just going by what i have read.)

anyway sorry about the pics the light is rubbish in here so will take more detailed ones tomorrow if anyone wants me too.

Cheers


----------



## William_Wilson

How about a fake Aviator?


















Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

That's not a fake, that was Maktime trying to carry on the torch... Requiescat in pace


----------



## Dazzer

I managed to pick up this Amphibia in the local adds for Â£25, including the mesh strap. Bargain !!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

William_Wilson said:


> How about a fake Aviator?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Tsorite, but it`s not the real thing


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Dazzer said:


> I managed to pick up this Amphibia in the local adds for Â£25, including the mesh strap. Bargain !!


Jammy bugger!!


----------



## Draygo

Dazzer said:


> I managed to pick up this Amphibia in the local adds for Â£25, including the mesh strap. Bargain !!


Looks rather good on the mesh, Dazzer.


----------



## Dazzer

I did gamble a bit Mach, the watch was first advertised at Â£40 then every week he dropped the price by Â£5. When he got to Â£25 I purchased the watch. :blush2:

It pays to be a tight ass sometimes.

Thanks Draygo, it's not a high quality mesh but still works very well with the watch.

I'm still deciding whether I should experiment with changing the bezel.


----------



## yesenoj

Dazzer said:


> I'm still deciding whether I should experiment with changing the bezel.


Change it to what? it looks sweet at the moment.


----------



## Kutusov

Dazzer said:


> I did gamble a bit Mach, the watch was first advertised at Â£40 then every week he dropped the price by Â£5. When he got to Â£25 I purchased the watch. :blush2:
> 
> It pays to be a tight ass sometimes.
> 
> Thanks Draygo, it's not a high quality mesh but still works very well with the watch.
> 
> I'm still deciding whether I should experiment with changing the bezel.


I'm asking this to everyone but... how secure is the clasp on that mesh? I got one of those 2 p meshes for peanuts but I found it unusable and unsafe as the clasp would open up by itself, not when pulled outward but the two ends against each other... Does it happen with yours or is it my ex that was utter rubbish?


----------



## Draygo

Dazzer said:


> I'm still deciding whether I should experiment with changing the bezel.





yesenoj said:


> Change it to what? it looks sweet at the moment.


I kind of agree, yesenoj, but I changed mine anyway! A Black Dave Murphy/10Watches bezel makes quite a difference... I think mine'll be going on a mesh now :thumbsup:


----------



## Dazzer

It's because of your watch Draygo I'm thinking of changing my bezel, with the Dave Murphy metal work it opens up far more bezel design options.

Although it doesn't look it in my photo, my watch is actually the green face design, admittedly it is a very dark green.

My mesh strap clasp isn't to bad Renato, I'll try to do a little video for you over the weekend so you can see me put it through its paces. I certainly don't feel worried about it when wearing it, and it never opened accidentally.


----------



## Kutusov

Dazzer said:


> My mesh strap clasp isn't to bad Renato, I'll try to do a little video for you over the weekend so you can see me put it through its paces. I certainly don't feel worried about it when wearing it, and it never opened accidentally.


Thanks!! I really wanted to know that as I see that system in very expensive watches (Dave's Max Bill for example) but the one I had was utter crap! Probably what you get for a 10 dollars Chinese bracelet with free shipping :sweatdrop:


----------



## dowsing

The Strela arrived today, it's my first one and I have to say that I am really liking it. Initially I wasn't too sure about the silver sub dials (I now think they are one of the nicer features of the watch) and I thought it may be hard to read the time due to the silver and white.

These thoughts were put to rest upon the watches arrival.


----------



## chris.ph

very nice looking watch there matey


----------



## Dazzer

Congratulations Dowsing, it looks lovely. It has to be a keeper.


----------



## Kutusov

Nice!! It wears quite big for a 38mm watch, doesn't it?


----------



## dowsing

Size wise I find this wears very well.


----------



## chris.ph

i just won this on that auction site for a very good price, its my first 24hr watch but ive been looking for a while so im well chuffed, its not my photo but mine would be worse than this lol


----------



## dowsing

A better Strela pic taken earlier today.


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> i just won this on that auction site for a very good price, its my first 24hr watch but ive been looking for a while so im well chuffed, its not my photo but mine would be worse than this lol


Raketa with a Ukrainian created dial


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just won this on that auction site for a very good price, its my first 24hr watch but ive been looking for a while so im well chuffed, its not my photo but mine would be worse than this lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raketa with a Ukrainian created dial
Click to expand...

I've just noticed.... isn't the "24" supposed to be at the top?


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> I've just noticed.... isn't the "24" supposed to be at the top?


I think that's a major cause of debate amongst fans of the 24-hr dial. There's no wrong or right, but some feel that having a '12 at top' makes reading the time more instinctive (as it mimics the position of midday on a standard dial). The purists see it as a cop out...


----------



## luckywatch

That is a nice looking rusky but you better put me down as a purist.


----------



## chris.ph

subs normally run on a 6hr watch rotation so i am surprised that the 24hr watches dont have a bi colour dials with the 6 hr watches bifurcated so it would be easy to tell how long youve got on watch.


----------



## Kutusov

Here's an interesting, not Russian, example for that 24h debate. You have the night/day clearly marked and the 12 at... 12. Lot's of preferences offended by this one...










You can argue that the day part of dial is black, meaning night, but the reason is that the other white/night is a full lume semi-dial.










Not an easy thing to do, these 24h watches.


----------



## chris.ph

just taken deivery of a vostock paratrooper komanderski off lampoc lovely :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

effing camera wont link with the laptop :wallbash: :wallbash:


----------



## chris.ph




----------



## luckywatch

This is my wifeâ€™s red square. Day and night indicator with 32 jewels. The strap is real â€˜stingrayâ€™


----------



## chris.ph

this dropped on the doormat this morning, the seller said it wasnt keeping time but ive had it on watching the rugby and its absolutely fine.( not bad for Â£4.50 lol)   its a stock piccie but exactly the same watch


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> this dropped on the doormat this morning, the seller said it wasnt keeping time but ive had it on watching the rugby and its absolutely fine.( not bad for Â£4.50 lol)   its a stock piccie but exactly the same watch


What a bloody bargain!


----------



## chris.ph

yep im chuffed and with the rugby score lol


----------



## luckywatch

This is my Luch from 1970. Keeps good time. The back is plain. Least I think itâ€™s a Luch. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Kutusov

It is a Luch, one of the ultraslim ones I think. Martin has/had a rather nice white and blue specimen of those watches, I'm sure he'll repost that beauty!


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> It is a Luch, one of the ultraslim ones I think. Martin has/had a rather nice white and blue specimen of those watches, I'm sure he'll repost that beauty!


Thanks.


----------



## martinzx

Yes for sure, that's lovely it is from the late 1960s or early 1970s it has the more desirable early Lucy logo. I have one just like yours and a blue and white one, they are becoming more collectable these days, the calibre is the 2209 23 jewel, and for a very short time the thinnest watch in the world. Great watch!

Cheers Martin


----------



## luckywatch

martinzx said:


> Yes for sure, that's lovely it is from the late 1960s or early 1970s it has the more desirable early Lucy logo. I have one just like yours and a blue and white one, they are becoming more collectable these days, the calibre is the 2209 23 jewel, and for a very short time the thinnest watch in the world. Great watch!
> 
> Cheers Martin


Martin thanks very much for your feedback.


----------



## dapper

New Amphibia in today. Ministry case with the 'alien script' numerals....at least that's what they look like to me, mainly the wonderful '4' :lol:

Actually quite a nice art-deco style font.

Trying it out on leather....


----------



## chris.ph

tidy


----------



## dowsing

Nice Amphibia Alan, I agree about the fonts having a great look about them.


----------



## dapper

dowsing said:


> Nice Amphibia Alan, I agree about the fonts having a great look about them.


Cheers Carl :thumbsup:

Another strap trial today...


----------



## luckywatch

dapper said:


> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Amphibia Alan, I agree about the fonts having a great look about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Carl :thumbsup:
> 
> Another strap trial today...
Click to expand...

That white stitching suits it.


----------



## dapper

luckywatch said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dowsing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Amphibia Alan, I agree about the fonts having a great look about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Carl :thumbsup:
> 
> Another strap trial today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That white stitching suits it.
Click to expand...

Cheers, I agree with you. I'm just not completely convinced about leather on a divers watch.........even though mine will never go near water :lol:


----------



## Draygo

dapper said:


> I'm just not completely convinced about leather on a divers watch.........even though mine will never go near water :lol:


I like them both - just to be contrary, I think if pushed, the white stitched one makes it all slightly busy and prefer the plain black. I worry about divers on leather, too. So, just in case I do the washing up, mine is often on rubber...


----------



## wotsch

My latest Komandirski arrived yesterday, complete with ropey Soviet-era 'Bund' strap.



Komandirski_5_01small by wotsch2, on Flickr

Better photos to come when I have some time and good light.

-wotsch


----------



## mach 0.0013137

wotsch said:


> My latest Komandirski arrived yesterday, complete with ropey Soviet-era 'Bund' strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Komandirski_5_01small by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> Better photos to come when I have some time and good light.
> 
> -wotsch


Very nice, I got mine a few years ago off Roy, as to the strap, I always say they go best on a Nylon Heavy Duty B)










BTW, now you`ll have to keep an eye out for it`s black brother...


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW, now you`ll have to keep an eye out for it`s black brother...


...and if you do, also on the anti-magnetic cross-hairs (maybe not so) distant cousin 










(picture nicked from the net)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> ...and if you do, also on the anti-magnetic cross-hairs (maybe not so) distant cousin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (picture nicked from the net)


Nice B)


----------



## wotsch

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW, now you`ll have to keep an eye out for it`s black brother...


No need, I already have two (one of them also on a whacky strap):



Komandirski_2_02 small by wotsch, on Flickr



-wotsch


----------



## mach 0.0013137

wotsch said:


> No need, I already have two (one of them also on a whacky strap):
> 
> 
> 
> Komandirski_2_02 small by wotsch, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> -wotsch


A man with good taste, though I`m not too sure about the strap


----------



## luckywatch

Had this one about 8 years. A cheapie of EBay. Itâ€™s got a screw down crown and the bezel works!


----------



## luckywatch

Photobucket problem!!!


----------



## chris.ph

my scuba dude and my fathers paratrooper both on h4h natos, they are both from lampocs horde, sorry for the quality im still using my phone


----------



## Kutusov

I really like the way the paratrooper dial ages. It's way too green for my tastes when it's new but it turns into a lovely greyish-green thing.


----------



## chris.ph

its the second paratrooper i bought off lampoc, one for myself and then once my father(the ex para) saw it he wanted one as well


----------



## chris.ph

just won this for Â£14.50 :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

Bog standard Vostok Amphibia modded by me. Now it has a nice Dave Murphy bezel and a blue waterproof Lorica strap. Tidy!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Are you bluish?










:lol:


----------



## Lampoc

Balls... just noticed the strap is on back to front....


----------



## chris.ph

this arrived this morning, well not this exact one but an exactly the same one lol for Â£15


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> this arrived this morning, well not this exact one but an exactly the same one lol for Â£15


 Try and leave a few bargains for the rest of us!


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Balls... just noticed the strap is on back to front....


 :lol: :lol:

Blame the strap, looks pretty much the same inside out or outside in (I just repeated myself I think) :russian:


----------



## William_Wilson

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Are you bluish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


You are such a meanie!









Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Are you bluish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Blue is the colour! (not tonight though.... :wallbash: )


----------



## chris.ph

just won another new toy for wait for it Â£7  plus another Â£7 postage


----------



## Lampoc

Something not right there.... bezel, dial and crown don't look to be correct. Have you got a pic of the back?


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Something not right there.... bezel, dial and crown don't look to be correct. Have you got a pic of the back?


...and hands... but after that post a while back from the Chinese clones of these watches, that crown would be what would scare me the most.

Anyway, only 14 bucks, so it will be nice for Chris to paint it in red and blue strips :lol: :cheers:


----------



## miroman

Unfortunately I think it's chinese - with this small crown.

I'm sure the last letter of '17 KAMHÐ•Ð™' is 'N' instead 'Ð™'.

Regards, Miro.



chris.ph said:


> just won another new toy for wait for it Â£7  plus another Â£7 postage


----------



## chris.ph

i like the face anyway and at that price im not to worried










the mech (obviously)


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> i like the face anyway and at that price im not to worried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mech (obviously)


 Hi Chris, what colour are you going to paint her?

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Lampoc

I think the 17 ZUAN on the movement gives it away 

Hopefully you be painting your real Vostoks now!


----------



## chris.ph

well im not painting the ones i bought off you mate, but i think the scuba dude has died he is now swimming on his back lol, but its still keeping good time.

this is probably why i get so many bargains luckywatch as i buy all sorts of rubbish lol(except for the lampoc watches obviously)


----------



## chris.ph

i forgot i won this one earlier in the week for Â£6.50  










ive got another commando but i liked the bezel, go on say this is another knock off :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph

just noticed on the back of the knock off that the case is in one piece mmmmmmm loli think this one will go down to experience


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, nice to take apart and put back together. It's a watch movement and in that regard they are all more or less the same. Just like a usual car engine has a block, pistons, camshaft, etc, that one will have a wheel train, balance, pallet, drum, keyless works, etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson

Remember... counterfeit watches are not tolerated on this forum! :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc

William_Wilson said:


> Remember... counterfeit watches are not tolerated on this forum! :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


It's ok, because he's going to destroy it. With paint.


----------



## chris.ph

i will destroy it some how lol


----------



## JPaling

im getting jelous, im going to have to catch up with you guy's i only have one vostok its kommandier i think thats how you spell it, i got it from a carboot eight years ago :L


----------



## chris.ph

i take a cheap route to collecting lol but it has just bitten me on the **** lol, go and have a nose on fleabay and see if you can find yourself a bargain, i have gotten a few on there


----------



## JPaling

chris.ph said:


> i take a cheap route to collecting lol but it has just bitten me on the **** lol, go and have a nose on fleabay and see if you can find yourself a bargain, i have gotten a few on there


im jelous of your watches even if they are copies or real, there pretty i would be proud to own most of them


----------



## chris.ph

i should have known better on the fake lol but as i said im putting it down as experience, im lucky enough to have 14 vostocks now only 2 amphipias tho, one generalski and the rest are komanderskis, but as this is what my pocket can afford this is what i will collect  plus i think im addicted :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph

this just turned up and seems to be real lol


----------



## JPaling

that actually looks really nice, how much did that run you?


----------



## chris.ph

Â£6.50 plus Â£7 postage :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

That looks like a good one. More pics please when it arrives.


----------



## JPaling

love the bezel, what model was that listed as ? 

must have one...


----------



## chris.ph

luckywatch said:


> That looks like a good one. More pics please when it arrives.


it has arrived mate but my macro on my phone is c rap and the mrs bust the tidy digi we had

it a komanderski j but thats about all i know about it


----------



## chris.ph

just won this for the mrs as it wont fit me


----------



## dapper

New arrival this morning.......










.....and worth the long wait after the recent Russian mail problems.

A superb modern rendition of the original Amphibia concept. Build quality is exceptional & the polished finishes are well suited to this model.

The bracelet design is nicely integrated & it will be staying put......for now, anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## chris.ph

chris.ph said:


> just won this for the mrs as it wont fit me


just found out this is a 60s zaria but at the moment cant seem to find out anything else about it


----------



## Lampoc

Go here http://www.ussrtime.com/ and look up "Sarja". Is it manual or auto?


----------



## chris.ph

hand wind lampoc but i cant find it on that russian time site


----------



## chris.ph

just been informed its a zaria 1905 movement, but i am still trying to find out about the case whether its plated or gold, i really think its plated considering what i paid but the seller wasnt sure as its got au punched into the case


----------



## chris.ph

not the best photo, but the collection is coming on well


----------



## Lampoc

Nice but waaaaay too many NATOs


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Nice but waaaaay too many NATOs


What's to do?... Reeducation?


----------



## chris.ph

big wrists :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> big wrists :tongue2:


They'll get skinny after 15 years on a Siberian Gulag... :alcoholic:


----------



## JPaling

am i the only one that keeps the original bracelet i kinda like my vostok one. i dont like nato's that much :L


----------



## Kutusov

Sure, that Baikal would look awful on a NATO strap 

Seriously now, you probably know what I think by now... Russian watches on a strap that comes from standard issued stuff to NATO military is as wrong a Fiat with Ferrari badges. Aside from that, I've always found NATOs to be too uncomfortable on their standard configuration, as the folding lump stays on the outside of the wrist and is cumbersome. 2P nylon straps are much nicer and I would take a look at Roy's inventory on those. If you really must have a 1p strap, then I prefer the 3 rings Zulu straps... you also have to fold the tail of strap but that goes near the buckle, so under the wrist, and it's much nicer to have that lump there. It's not much different than wearing a thick bracelet with a bulky clasp.


----------



## Lampoc

JPaling said:


> am i the only one that keeps the original bracelet i kinda like my vostok one. i dont like nato's that much :L


I'm not sure that's an original Vostok bracelet. The ones that come with modern Vostoks are bloody awful!


----------



## adz313

Just got this from Dapper (thanks by the way). First Russian watch, and at a reasonable deal.

Note, it was supplied with the standard bracelet, but that was swiftly removed and will now wait until I find a suitable replacement.










(Phone pic, so apologies for the quality)


----------



## chris.ph

the drought is finally over, ive just won this komanderski for not a lot on the bay


----------



## luckywatch

It looks very nice on the outside!

:tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph

lots of piccies with this one and it looks ok to me lol, ive given the not so good one to my father as he couldnt work out how to wind the paratrooper i bought for him off lampoc lol and the naughty one is a doddle to use the bezel is bloody good as well


----------



## chris.ph

just won this for 6.50 lol dont you just love a bargain


----------



## luckywatch

Good to see you have not lost your touch.

:thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

cheers lucky :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Man... I'm craving a Russian watch... wished Vostok made this thing:










I think I'll go bother Meranon about it, althought I already know the answer to the question "Is this watch in the pipeline for production?"... 

Well, I have nothing better to do at the moment... :sweatdrop:


----------



## dowsing

That does look like it's worth bothering them about, very nice indeed.



Kutusov said:


> Man... I'm craving a Russian watch... wished Vostok made this thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll go bother Meranon about it, althought I already know the answer to the question "Is this watch in the pipeline for production?"...
> 
> Well, I have nothing better to do at the moment... :sweatdrop:


----------



## chris.ph

i would definitely break the piggy bank open for that amphibia


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> just won this for 6.50 lol dont you just love a bargain


I was going to bid on that but went out for the day and forgot about it..... luckily for you - I was going to bid a tenner!


----------



## Kutusov

dowsing said:


> That does look like it's worth bothering them about, very nice indeed.


Waiting for the reply and then pressing for it to be done... maybe a forum project on that forum the other side of the pond? I think Meranon would go for that and there would be enough people to make it move... I think we have enough of us here to get it going over there :yes:


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> .... maybe a forum project on that forum the other side of the pond? I think Meranon would go for that and there would be enough people to make it move... I think we have enough of us here to get it going over there :yes:


I wonder what numbers they'd need to put it into production? That prototype/CAD drawing was from quite a few years ago, so something must have stopped them progressing it (maybe perfectly healthy sales of the current Amphibia ranges?). One thing's for sure, there shouldn't be a long project design stage: I wouldn't change anything on that design


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> I wonder what numbers they'd need to put it into production? That prototype/CAD drawing was from quite a few years ago, so something must have stopped them progressing it (maybe perfectly healthy sales of the current Amphibia ranges?). One thing's for sure, there shouldn't be a long project design stage: I wouldn't change anything on that design


Well, that is something very easy to find out. After they tell me "No, not in the plans", I'll ask the project question, see if it's possible (don't see why not) and can get in contact with Michele (the only mod I know) to see if we can get the ball rolling. Meranon is a sponsor, so that shouldn't be a problem either.


----------



## chris.ph

Lampoc said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> just won this for 6.50 lol dont you just love a bargain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bid on that but went out for the day and forgot about it..... luckily for you - I was going to bid a tenner!
Click to expand...

i bid upto 15 quid lampoc as i dont have a submarine in my collection and as it needs work i thought it might go cheap


----------



## Kutusov

Kutusov said:


>


So I have good news and bad news... Good news is the project hasn't been dropped, Vostoks still intends to produce this watch. Bad news is, there isn't a time frame for them to do it. I suggested a group buy/forum project with pre-orders to see if that helps getting the ball rolling.

Sorry mods for discussing this possibility here but it's just hypothetical talk for now. If there is the slightest window of possibility for this thing, I'll move the discussion to WUS where Meranon is a sponsor.


----------



## luckywatch

Carlsberg donâ€™t make Russian watches but if they did.........


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Carlsberg donâ€™t make Russian watches but if they did.........


You mean you would prefer it in green?


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have good news and bad news... Good news is the project hasn't been dropped, Vostoks still intends to produce this watch. Bad news is, there isn't a time frame for them to do it. I suggested a group buy/forum project with pre-orders to see if that helps getting the ball rolling.
> 
> Sorry mods for discussing this possibility here but it's just hypothetical talk for now. If there is the slightest window of possibility for this thing, I'll move the discussion to WUS where Meranon is a sponsor.
Click to expand...

Great watch, I would be up for that, as long it was affordable 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Great watch, I would be up for that, as long it was affordable
> 
> Cheers Martin


I see no reason for it not to be. All it needs that might be more expensive is case, dial and hands. The way I imagine it, if it is going to be a special Vostok, it should be around the price of a 1967 on rubber.

My main concern is the size. I hope they realize that huge watch trend is receding (Like Helson realizing the need to scale down the 45mm Shark diver to 43mm and then to 40mm). It's hard to tell from that rendered image, but if the strap is 22mm, the watch head is probably around 45mm.


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great watch, I would be up for that, as long it was affordable
> 
> Cheers Martin
> 
> 
> 
> I see no reason for it not to be. All it needs that might be more expensive is case, dial and hands. The way I imagine it, if it is going to be a special Vostok, it should be around the price of a 1967 on rubber.
> 
> My main concern is the size. I hope they realize that huge watch trend is receding (Like Helson realizing the need to scale down the 45mm Shark diver to 43mm and then to 40mm). It's hard to tell from that rendered image, but if the strap is 22mm, the watch head is probably around 45mm.
Click to expand...

That price is affordable, yes as you know I am no lover of dinner plate watches  so depending on size, count me in 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> My main concern is the size ..... It's hard to tell from that rendered image, but if the strap is 22mm, the watch head is probably around 45mm.


Agreed - that's a worry. I've just done a bit of Photoshop measuring and I think you're just about spot-on, allowing for a bit of perspective. Personally, I prefer a 22mm lug width, but 42mm case diameter; but I could live with 20mm/42mm, too. I'd have to be very confident that the lugs were nice and short, and shaped well, to go for a 44/45mm. It would be big jump for them to redesign the current classic case Amphibia - which is of modest size really - to a dinner plate (and a deep dinner plate at that). Fingers crossed that they won't.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Agreed - that's a worry. I've just done a bit of Photoshop measuring and I think you're just about spot-on, allowing for a bit of perspective. Personally, I prefer a 22mm lug width, but 42mm case diameter; but I could live with 20mm/42mm, too. I'd have to be very confident that the lugs were nice and short, and shaped well, to go for a 44/45mm. It would be big jump for them to redesign the current classic case Amphibia - which is of modest size really - to a dinner plate (and a deep dinner plate at that). Fingers crossed that they won't.


Yeah, but look at their newer watches - the Amfibia range and even the 1967. Also, think about VE and their take on watch sizes. They are still using roids on every new one they release, being 47mm a common size for them. The Russian Vostok seems to be less market conscious than VE, so they may follow these steps.

Anyway, no news back from Meranom, which might me mean they dodged my suggestion or that they are contacting the factory to see if there's a possibility of making the watch, given the opportunity of a large pre-order. If I was in business, it would be a no brainer but lets wait and see...


----------



## William_Wilson

I'm pretty sure if they do move forward with this, they will improve it by removing all the aspects of the watch you liked. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> I'm pretty sure if they do move forward with this, they will improve it by removing all the aspects of the watch you liked. :wink2:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Yeap, fear number 3! But I think that's connected to where on their range they want to place it. If it's going to be another Amphibia classic or a slightly more stylish Amfibia, then it will be crap... or at least just another meh watch. This had to be up there along with the 1967s. That's the way I see it and that's the only way I would buy it.

And BTW, no reply yet. I'll give them until the weekend and then I'll open a thread about this on WUS. Gods, I really need to get a life, I should have better things to do with my time... :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, and got this NOS while drinking and ebaying... posted this elsewhere but I guess this is the right place.










Still unsure if this is going to be a catch and release or not, I'll have a better feel for it when it arrives. There's a tell though, I haven't ordered a strap for it yet :sweatdrop:


----------



## martinzx

Kutusov said:


> Oh, and got this NOS while drinking and ebaying... posted this elsewhere but I guess this is the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still unsure if this is going to be a catch and release or not, I'll have a better feel for it when it arrives. There's a tell though, I haven't ordered a strap for it yet :sweatdrop:


Nice! It looks like the smaller version, good looking watch, but I found the proportion out of kilter on mine, if that makes sense, like the onion winder & the date was at 6 on mine, keep us up to date of your decisions, even though it sounds like you have already decided....... 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Lampoc

Picked this up for Â£1.99 on ebay then spent another Â£20 having some guy in the Ukraine repair it. I have no idea what it is so any info appreciated!





Any ideas what it says on the back?



cheers!


----------



## Kutusov

Hi Martin, you seem to know more about these than I do... I know the chronos come in two sizes but this is a different case, I think... I only knew about this particular 3 hands watch fitted with two different Poljot auto movements and a lot more stuff printed on the dial (automatic, X jewels, etc) . I also knew about the ones fitted with the 3105 and the extended onion crown Ã¡ lÃ¡ ChronoSwiss. This one takes the hand wind 2614.2h (2h means it's a later version isn't it? Gods, I used to know this stuff), which is always a plus for me as I much rather prefer a hand wind to an auto.

So anyway, when you say smaller version, are you thinking on the chronos or are two sized for these ones also?

...and I haven't decided yet, I guess I'll have to see it first. I would be perfectly ok with it as it ticks all of my boxes but it messes a bit on my priorities. On top of that, a very short while ago I came across the perfect watch on this style and I'll have to own it at some point...










(forget about the silly cover, it can be removed, it's part of that sort of bund pad). Well, to be perfect it would also have the diamond crown of the Team Earth but that's probably an easy mod to make if need be.

The Hamilton is way down the list, so I do have time and two possibilities. See if anyone is interested in the Buran for the price I paid or close to that and, if not, wear it until I get to the Hamilton and bite the bullet of an eventual value depreciation.


----------



## Lampoc

I have to say that I prefer your similar Buran. What is it about the Hamilton that makes you want it so much?


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Picked this up for Â£1.99 on ebay then spent another Â£20 having some guy in the Ukraine repair it. I have no idea what it is so any info appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what it says on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!


It's a Majak (1MWF I think). Translation on the back to follow...


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I have to say that I prefer your similar Buran. What is it about the Hamilton that makes you want it so much?


Good question!! Keep'em coming, you might just save me some money! :lol:


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> It's a Majak (1MWF I think). Translation on the back to follow...


Thanks. I'd never even heard of Majak before. Anyway, despite looking very battered it now runs like a dream


----------



## Kutusov

Ð¿Ñ‹Ð»Ðµ Ð²Ð»Ð°Ð³Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÐ¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ñ†Ð°ÐµÐ¼Ñ‹Ðµ c Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¸Ð²Ð¾ÑƒÐ"Ð°Ñ€Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð£ÑÑ‚Ñ€Ð¾Ð¹ÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾Ð¼ - Dust/waterproof with Shockproof Device


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Majak (1MWF I think). Translation on the back to follow...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'd never even heard of Majak before. Anyway, despite looking very battered it now runs like a dream
Click to expand...

'Lighthouse'. One of the Petrodvorets (Raketa factory) brand names, rather than 1MWF...

Fabulous dial on that. I seem to remember Anna/Vaurien had one of those?


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Majak (1MWF I think). Translation on the back to follow...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'd never even heard of Majak before. Anyway, despite looking very battered it now runs like a dream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'Lighthouse'. One of the Petrodvorets (Raketa factory) brand names, rather than 1MWF...
Click to expand...

Cheers for that! St. Pete factory...


----------



## JoT

I get more comments on this Soviet Coastguard Albatross than any other watch in my collection


----------



## Lampoc

I really like that! Apart from the NATO obviously....


----------



## chris.ph

i like the nato as well as the watch


----------



## Sir Alan

Superb - I love the colours


----------



## Kutusov

JoT said:


> I get more comments on this Soviet Coastguard Albatross than any other watch in my collection


Well, here's my comment... (and I know you're a mod and all that...  )


----------



## sleepy0905

This is my latest Raketa Sub Mariner 24H Polar Explorer


----------



## Guest

My new baby


----------



## Lampoc

sleepy0905 said:


> This is my latest Raketa Sub Mariner 24H Polar Explorer


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I'm fairly sure that's a frankenwatch. I'm not 100% sure about the case but I think it's either a Pobeda or Chaika? The coin edged Raketa cases were different plus I don't think they ever used it for a 24 hour watch anyway.. Pretty sure someone more knowledgeable than me will be along soon.


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> sleepy0905 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my latest Raketa Sub Mariner 24H Polar Explorer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I'm fairly sure that's a frankenwatch. I'm not 100% sure about the case but I think it's either a Pobeda or Chaika? The coin edged Raketa cases were different plus I don't think they ever used it for a 24 hour watch anyway.. Pretty sure someone more knowledgeable than me will be along soon.
Click to expand...

Poljot also used those cases but yes, that's a franken. Doesn't matter with these old Russians as long as you like it.

BTW, it's V day today for Russia:






Edited... it was the RT version, where the presenters on the studio don't ever shut up.


----------



## sleepy0905

Yeh I was aware it was a frenkenwatch yo should of seen the horrible tacky gold painted strap that was on it, but I just liked the watch so for Â£1.99 I thought I will have a bid on that.


----------



## Lampoc

Â£1.99? Bargain! I'd have bought it for that, frankenwatch or not


----------



## chris.ph

damn i didnt see it :taz: very nice, i would have put a bid on it if i had seen it


----------



## sleepy0905

There are some real bargains out there it is just spotting them my best all round was a genuine Rolex for Â£10 at a car boot that made a good profit when sold for almost Â£6000 , I do look at the old russian watches as I do like the looks of a lot of them but it is the wife who holds me back as she says I buy to many watches I dont know what she means just because I have 48 that doesn`t mean i have to many


----------



## Lampoc

Here's my latest acquisition: an awesome Vostok clock as used in Russian nuclear subs! It's a hefty old thing weighing in at 3kg. Pictured with almost matching Vostok Komandirskie. Before anyone says, yes I know the times on the watch and clock are different.....


----------



## Kutusov

Ooooh, I would love one of those clocks! How loud is its ticking?


----------



## luckywatch

Here is mine. They do tick loud. So much that I am not allowed to run it!


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Ooooh, I would love one of those clocks! How loud is its ticking?


 As luckywatch says, yes they are pretty loud. I put it in the downstairs loo where it won't bother anyone and also I can watch and listen to it whenever I drop a depth charge!


----------



## dowsing

Love the clocks, they look great. How much do they normally go for?


----------



## chris.ph

as above


----------



## chris.ph

just been nosing there are a few on the bay

there is a radar rooom one on there mmmmmmmm


----------



## Lampoc

I got mine for Â£92 including postage from the bay of evil.


----------



## dowsing

Thanks for the info, I am tempted by the radio room ones and may keep a look out.


----------



## Kutusov

How about something like this? :drool:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Russian-marine-chronometer-POLJOT-08662-/130882826597?pt=UK_Antiques_Marine_RL&hash=item1e79397165


----------



## Lampoc

My new Elektronika. It's made in Belarus so I think I can get away with a NATO on this one


----------



## luckywatch

Thatâ€™s unusual, where did you find it? Clever choice of colour on the NATO. I wonder what the original strap was like.


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> Thatâ€™s unusual, where did you find it? Clever choice of colour on the NATO. I wonder what the original strap was like.


 I got it on ebay - there's a guy in Southampton selling a good selection of NOS. Very nice and helpful he is too. The original strap was just a very thin leather so I swapped it for the NATO.


----------



## luckywatch

Just going for a look there now, cheers. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

he hasnt got any of the 77s left i was sorely tempted by the silver 55 but im saving for another


----------



## luckywatch

Hi Lampoc, Just ordered mine. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kutusov




----------



## luckywatch

I want one of those Foreign Legion hats to go with it! :yahoo:


----------



## Kutusov

Here you go... http://www.buyffl.com/18.shtml

:lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Brilliant!


----------



## luckywatch

Hi Lampoc,

Time always drags when waiting for a new watch. I was checking on the authenticity of our buys. Anyway I found these genuine retro Russian musicians. Itâ€™s a long video but 56 minutes in there is a guy wearing one on his right wrist. How cool is that?


----------



## chris.ph

oopppss, ive done it again


----------



## chris.ph

and again lol










tenner each so i can have a bit of fun polishing them both up and putting tidy straps on them


----------



## luckywatch

Letâ€™s have some pictures Chris when you got them all blinged up.


----------



## sleepy0905

Wow there are some lovely timepieces there, I know a fellow collector who went on one of those organised trips to chernobyl He has a Broken watch which he found on the floor of one of the buildings he visited, The watch stopped on the 26th at 2:00 which is frightening it was obviously lost during the chaos that followed the reactor exploding at the nuclear plant.


----------



## Kutusov

sleepy0905 said:


> Wow there are some lovely timepieces there, I know a fellow collector who went on one of those organised trips to chernobyl He has a Broken watch which he found on the floor of one of the buildings he visited, The watch stopped on the 26th at 2:00 which is frightening it was obviously lost during the chaos that followed the reactor exploding at the nuclear plant.


How's the radiation level on that watch? I expect you friend though of that while carrying it out and storing it home? I'm guessing he found it on the Pripyat, the city right next to the plant


----------



## PC-Magician

Here is my Sekonda Alarm.


----------



## luckywatch

Nice one PC. Any markings on the back?


----------



## luckywatch

Here are my trio of the Vostok KGB.










May fave bezel is the older one on the left. Has anyone got a different design of the KGB model? Also the one in the middle is still on the original strap and I want something different to the other two. Any suggestions?


----------



## sleepy0905

yeh thats the place the radiation level is just above background, I said he was crazy putting it in his pocket.


----------



## luckywatch

This arrived today, thanks to Lampoc for the tip. Really pleased with it. NOS, comes on a new leather strap and I think I will keep it on that. The instructions are in Russian so if any one has some in Engish please PM me.










The 710 speaks and reads some Russian but she says she might struggle with the instructions.


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I guess this could still be considered Russian...










Strap is still a work in progress...


----------



## luckywatch

That looks really nice. Night and day indicators are one of my favourites. Any chance of a picture of the back and do you have a date for that?

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Kutusov

Here you go, couple more Q&D:










You can hardly see it but it's a VE Vostok.










I don't have a date for it, this and the Pobeda are both models that you hardly saw on the stores. I think it must have came out right after the VE Lunokhod 1 and the Komandirskie because it's basically a bezeless version of those watches. My guess is it's a 2006/2007 watch, maybe a year or two later because this belongs on the second VE phase, when they were coming out with more distinctive models but still using Christopol's Vostok upgraded movements.


----------



## luckywatch

Thanks for that. One of my favourite watches. That strap sets if off.

Cheers.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Thanks for that. One of my favourite watches. That strap sets if off.
> 
> Cheers.


Cheers! Like I said, the strap is still a work in progress... I don't like it very much on this watch for several reasons but the worse is that is very thick... 5mm on a 20mm strap. As you can also figure out from these numbers, the watch is quite small and wearable, unlike the usual way these watches are done (think Steinhart Aviation, etc).


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Well, I guess this could still be considered Russian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strap is still a work in progress...


Nice one. Good to see something a bit different. I can't quite work out the overall case size with reference to the 20mm lug width (well, can't be bothered!), but looks a tidy size to me. Wish my Aviation was nearer this size! Was this Dapper's or have you two been colluding again?!









As to the strap, I think it looks good. But I know what you mean about very thick 20mm straps. But any slightly weathered/textured pilot-ish strap would suit it, I think.


----------



## chris.ph

chris.ph said:


> and again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tenner each so i can have a bit of fun polishing them both up and putting tidy straps on them


received this yesterday and was merrily polishing away making sure not to touch the lens and slipped ooopppsss i think its going to take me a while to repair the damage i caused, well you live and learn especially when i had a roll of masking tape within 2feet of me


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Was this Dapper's or have you two been colluding again?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the strap, I think it looks good. But I know what you mean about very thick 20mm straps. But any slightly weathered/textured pilot-ish strap would suit it, I think.


No, we've been colluding again :secret:

The strap will be a very simple one, trying to draw the eye more to the face of the watch than anything else. Still on its way, should be here on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## chris.ph

just had another win on the bay, its a franken by the look of it but i like the case










plus it was cheap( for a change)


----------



## Lampoc

Franken? Looks pretty original to me! Nice catch


----------



## chris.ph

it says amphibia on the back of the case but its says its a manuel wind on the product description and i was under the impression that all amphibias were autos????


----------



## Lampoc

It's a 70's 2209 movement with a 119 tonneau case - perfectly correct.

Have a look here: http://www.ussrtime.com/


----------



## chris.ph

excellent news, i am really happy with that, i doubt the 710 will tho as she banned me from the bay last week and ive since won 3 more ruskies lol

very imformative site there as well lampoc cheers


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> it says amphibia on the back of the case but its says its a manuel wind on the product description and i was under the impression that all amphibias were autos????


Not even close, lots of older Amphibias were manual, they fitted them with whatever they had. That's a MKII Amphibia with its tinny wind up movement and those are all like that, so I say it's 100% original. Still my favourite (aside the 1967s), I kind of miss mine:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> it says amphibia on the back of the case but its says its a manuel wind on the product description and i was under the impression that all amphibias were autos????
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close, lots of older Amphibias were manual, they fitted them with whatever they had. That's a MKII Amphibia with its tinny wind up movement and those are all like that, so I say it's 100% original. Still my favourite (aside the 1967s), I kind of miss mine:
Click to expand...

That looks a bit dodgy!

Oh wait, I have one like that, it must be alright then.



























Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> excellent news, i am really happy with that, i doubt the 710 will tho as she banned me from the bay last week and ive since won 3 more ruskies lol
> 
> very imformative site there as well lampoc cheers


 Chris, I hope you got enough money left to put a descent strap on your Divex.


----------



## chris.ph

i quite like the rubber one, but ive got a few 22mm natos upstairs and i am going to order an oyster band in a week or so


----------



## luckywatch

:jump: Make sure you post some shots.


----------



## chris.ph

just checked out the 119s on the bay and they seem to average about 50quid , my god i had a bargain that one cost me 15quid including postage :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> just checked out the 119s on the bay and they seem to average about 50quid , my god i had a bargain that one cost me 15quid including postage :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You've essentially paid for the stamps only... :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

:thumbup: :thumbup: ooohhh i do love a bargain :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

because ive heard rumours that natos are now acceptable on vostocks ive ordered a bond for my 119, which has arrived and is currently being admired by me and whinged about by the 710


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris.ph said:


> because ive heard rumours that natos are now acceptable on vostocks ive ordered a bond for my 119


----------



## Kutusov

I'll have to write to Mr. Sergey Lavrov about this... he has to call for a press conference to clear this up for me!

...although I've heard rumours of whispered words about Meranon and something about Chechnya and Georgia...


----------



## martinzx

I have cut down buying USSR watches, but this one caught my eye & have to admit, it is a lovely dress watch


----------



## lp1974

1967 re-edition


----------



## luckywatch

IP1974, that is a bootiful watch. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

lp1974 said:


> 1967 re-edition


Oh yeah, best Vostok around, along its brother!


----------



## Lampoc

Welcome to the club!


----------



## chris.ph

tidy  a 67 is on my list :thumbup:


----------



## lp1974

i was told by the russian guy that sold me that the numeric version comes with the 1967 metal bracelet and the 1967 rubber strap is for the non-numeric version. the diff is 10USD... being a cheapo i went for bracelet.


----------



## lp1974

its considered spartan compared to the "high end" watches, but i get the feeling that it will survive any day better than me...


----------



## Kutusov

lp1974 said:


> i was told by the russian guy that sold me that the numeric version comes with the 1967 metal bracelet and the 1967 rubber strap is for the non-numeric version. the diff is 10USD... being a cheapo i went for bracelet.


Yeap, the one with numbers comes with the bracelet, the other with a too long rubber strap that requires, I'm guessing) a 7.5 wrist to be abusable. I've also noticed that the price difference is almost none now but it used to be a lot more. Anyway, you can always change the rubber strap...


----------



## luckywatch

Definitely one of the best watches around. IMH. I want the one with the rubber strap. My question is this. On the Meranom site they are out of stock but about $300.00. On the video I posted the guy says about $300.00 but on the bay they come in about 60 quid.

Is it me or are they different watches?


----------



## Lampoc

Different watches - there's a new, cheaper version recently released that are about the same quality as normal Amphibias. $300 is about right for a 1967.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Definitely one of the best watches around. IMH. I want the one with the rubber strap. My question is this. On the Meranom site they are out of stock but about $300.00. On the video I posted the guy says about $300.00 but on the bay they come in about 60 quid.
> 
> Is it me or are they different watches?


What Lampoc said... don't mistake the 1967 by the new Amphibia Classic 090. It's easy not to mix them up, the 1967 has... well, 1967 on the dial and the 090 doesn't. They are both an homage to the lines of the old MKII but quite different watches in quality. The 1967 quality doesn't compare at all with any other Vostok, it is much better built and, movement aside, on wear and feel, I would put it up there along with my Steinhart Ocean 1.


----------



## luckywatch

Nice one. I understand now. Itâ€™s been bugging me for some time.


----------



## lp1974




----------



## martinzx

A vintage USSR Military issued, Amphibia, with a 2414A calibre, Albatros 470 case & Komandirski dial ...lovely.......


----------



## luckywatch

I just won a Luch amphibian. These pictures are of the bay. Got to wait now on the post from Belarus.


----------



## chris.ph

tidy mate


----------



## salvadali

My first and only Russian watch arrived last week , I had been mulling it over wether to get one or not due to mixed reviews I had read so decided not to splash out too much cash and ordered one of the cheaper ones. I can say that I absolutely love it and it has not left my wrist since , I can't quite explain it but it has a satisfaction rating of 10.

Yes , the bracelet is not the best and required several unorthodox tools from my garage in order to adjust but that all part of the fun isn't it ?

Here's to more incoming over the next few months.

Russ


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I just won a Luch amphibian. These pictures are of the bay. Got to wait now on the post from Belarus.


The watch is nice but I'm not sure it is a Luch (and I'm not saying it isn't, I really don't know). The brand translates as "Favourite" and I think it says "Made in Belarus". No idea if there is any connection about this Favourite and Luch but the Luch factory is on Belarus so it might just be the case... http://luch.by/about/

Experts? Martin, Anna, Mel, etc?


----------



## luckywatch

My 710 speaks Russian, not fluent but pretty good she sorts out all the words for me. The description said Luch favourite. We may need some experts on this one. Thanks for the link.


----------



## martinzx

It does say Favourite on the dial, it is probably legit, labeled Belarus, but unfortunately it cannot be compared the Luch brand of old, looks poor quality IMO, no offence intended to the owner.

I would like to see a picture of the movement when it arrives, I would guess it is made in China for Luch.

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

salvadali said:


> My first and only Russian watch arrived last week , I had been mulling it over wether to get one or not due to mixed reviews I had read so decided not to splash out too much cash and ordered one of the cheaper ones. I can say that I absolutely love it and it has not left my wrist since , I can't quite explain it but it has a satisfaction rating of 10.
> 
> Yes , the bracelet is not the best and required several unorthodox tools from my garage in order to adjust but that all part of the fun isn't it ?
> 
> Here's to more incoming over the next few months.
> 
> Russ


Great watch very underrated watches, but getting some recognition these days amongst WUS.

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

martinzx said:


> A vintage USSR Military issued, Amphibia, with a 2414A calibre, Albatros 470 case & Komandirski dial ...lovely.......


No love for the Amphibian? I think it is quite a find, are you guys hesitant because you think it maybe a franken? I think it is legit 1980's model. And Military issued look at the numbers on the dial. 

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx

Also noticed we have lost a massive chunk of this post, hope it can be restored would be a great shame to lose it, 30 plus pages by my count...............


----------



## luckywatch

martinzx said:


> It does say Favourite on the dial, it is probably legit, labeled Belarus, but unfortunately it cannot be compared the Luch brand of old, looks poor quality IMO, no offence intended to the owner.
> 
> I would like to see a picture of the movement when it arrives, I would guess it is made in China for Luch.
> 
> Cheers Martin


I found some more info on the watchuseek site they seem to think it is legit. No one seemed to know how to get the back off and some suggested it was a front opener.

I bought it because I like the look of it and itâ€™s something different to add to the Russian collection and it was only 8 quid!

I got to get a Vostok amphibian sometime, they are good looking watches.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## luckywatch

A video for all Komandirskie fans. In Russian. :russian:


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> A video for all Komandirskie fans. In Russian. :russian:


First: If that was a watch winder... I want one. 

Second: It's good to know if you are ever submerged in a small bowl of water your ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ will be fine.









Third: When the vehicle drove over the watch, it would have been cool if it flipped over and exploded, then they could pick the watch back up and show it was fine. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Third: When the vehicle drove over the watch, it would have been cool if it flipped over and exploded, then they could pick the watch back up and show it was fine. :lol:


You're watching too many 80s american tv shows (their cars used to be better than a Kabul car-bomb  ).

We've seen that clip several times but I still think the crystal of the watch gets cracked down when the car runs through it. The camera is not close enough to be sure but the watch has a plexi crystal and the weight it has to stand is 2T/4, so 500Kg...

I think it's Luminox or Traser that has a promotional video where one of their watches is ran down by a 4 axle APC... but on slightly muddy ground.

Anyway, that's not the most reassuring point of the Komandirskie video... the best part is at the very beginning where we learn that in case of a nuclear explosion, if you get blown away, the watch will keep on ticking. Much relieved :russian:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Third: When the vehicle drove over the watch, it would have been cool if it flipped over and exploded, then they could pick the watch back up and show it was fine. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The camera is not close enough to be sure but the watch has a plexi crystal and the weight it has to stand is 2T/4, so 500Kg...
Click to expand...

Vehicles with spring suspension do not have uniform weight distribution. An example of this is if you lift up on one of the fenders of a car. The fender will lift away from the tyre, you are not lifting very much weight, you are just shifting weight through the suspension. If you fully deflate the suspension in a vehicle with air ride, you can't budge it at all.

Anyway, between tyre deformation and redistribution of sprung weight, driving a vehicle over a watch does not mean very much. It would have been impressive if they had placed the watch in a press and applied a uniform force.

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`d have been more impressed if it had survived being run over by a T-72...










:lol:


----------



## William_Wilson

That's the spirit! :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Vehicles with spring suspension do not have uniform weight distribution. An example of this is if you lift up on one of the fenders of a car. The fender will lift away from the tyre, you are not lifting very much weight, you are just shifting weight through the suspension. If you fully deflate the suspension in a vehicle with air ride, you can't budge it at all.
> 
> Anyway, between tyre deformation and redistribution of sprung weight, driving a vehicle over a watch does not mean very much. It would have been impressive if they had placed the watch in a press and applied a uniform force.


And there's that too. I was very impressed when I was a teen and a car passed over one of my feet. Even though I was wearing safety boots (well, kick the crap out of other people Doc Martins  ), I was impressed by not getting my foot crushed. Then I though better about it...

And here's Mac request...






...notice how we actually don't see what happened to that particular watch?


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I found some more info on the watchuseek site they seem to think it is legit. No one seemed to know how to get the back off and some suggested it was a front opener.
> 
> I bought it because I like the look of it and itâ€™s something different to add to the Russian collection and it was only 8 quid!
> 
> I got to get a Vostok amphibian sometime, they are good looking watches.
> 
> Cheers Scott.


The back has a different finish than the case, so it would be strange if it was a one piece only. But the alternative was it to be a snap-back and that woudn't give it 20ATM WR. So it might be a two piece case where the back is bolted down and the movement removed from the front.

Now that I've mentioned it, I believe I've seen such a Eastern watch before and might very well be that Favourite. It sure is a strange way to make a watch but it also makes it interesting :yes:


----------



## Draygo

martinzx said:


> No love for the Amphibian?


Don't worry Martin, there's love here: just forum downtime and holidays!

I'm a sucker for the white dialled ones, and that's a beaut. Not seen that particular combination. Good catch. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

Draygo said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> No love for the Amphibian?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Martin, there's love here: just forum downtime and holidays!
> 
> I'm a sucker for the white dialled ones, and that's a beaut. Not seen that particular combination. Good catch. :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Cool  I was wondering .......................


----------



## chris.ph

sorry martin its a lovely looking watch :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx

chris.ph said:


> sorry martin its a lovely looking watch :thumbup:


Cheers Chris


----------



## chris.ph

just won this one for not a lot,










the strap will be rapidly changed when it arrives


----------



## luckywatch

Well done Chris. That makes 2 of us now. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph

its all your fault scott, you are leading me astray :yes: :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Have you guys established how one changes the battery on these watches?


----------



## chris.ph

disc cutter :rofl2:


----------



## Kutusov

Cunning!!!


----------



## Lampoc

My new (old) MiG 29 fighter clock:


----------



## luckywatch

WOW, that is great! :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx

Lampoc said:


> My new (old) MiG 29 fighter clock:


That is brilliant, what year was it from, 1970's or early 80's , I love it!!!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Kutusov

Spot the clock


----------



## lp1974

Lampoc said:


> My new (old) MiG 29 fighter clock:


really nice!! do you also collect submarine and naval clocks?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Have you guys established how one changes the battery on these watches?


One doesnâ€™t know how to change the battery yet! I have tried pressing down on the arrow but no joy. The case and bezel feel really heavy/solid. The back feels thin like tin and hollow when you tap it. I get the impression if I used a case knife to open the back I would damage it but that might be me. Here are some close up shots of the back that might help.


----------



## chris.ph

really nice clock there lampoc.

have you tried twisting it off scott with a stickie ball


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> really nice clock there lampoc.
> 
> have you tried twisting it off scott with a stickie ball


 Thats an idea, cheers. :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys established how one changes the battery on these watches?
> 
> 
> 
> One doesnâ€™t know how to change the battery yet! I have tried pressing down on the arrow but no joy. The case and bezel feel really heavy/solid. The back feels thin like tin and hollow when you tap it. I get the impression if I used a case knife to open the back I would damage it but that might be me. Here are some close up shots of the back that might help.
Click to expand...

This:










Makes it appear to be pressed on. The part that is dimpled in looks like it maintains pressure on the rim of the case. My guess is, a tiny driver or knife tip inserted in there would let you pop the back off without too much bother.

The press on case back on my Speedmaster Quartz is very thin and tinny as well.

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

You might be right. I been looking at that dimple and thinking the same. I am hoping Chris will go first.


----------



## chris.ph

youve got yours lol, ive got a long wait for mine now


----------



## luckywatch

I got these pictures from watchuseek. The guy got the back off only to find it sealed!


----------



## Kutusov

So Chris was right all along...


----------



## luckywatch

I found a picture of another colour like Chris's but it looks like the finest minds on the forum have been defeated. :bangin:


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> I got these pictures from watchuseek. The guy got the back off only to find it sealed!


So I take the inner cover in those photos wasn't just a dust shield?

Later,

William


----------



## Chascomm

luckywatch said:


> I found a picture of another colour like Chris's but it looks like the finest minds on the forum have been defeated. :bangin:


I was pondering this problem a few minutes ago and then I saw this thread. This may be a crazy idea, but how about this:

If the back really is sealed, then the case must be a top-loader. So the only way to see how it might be opened would be to remove the rotating bezel and see what is underneath. But first a question: when the bezel is rotated, does the coin-edge inner bezel rotate also? If not, then perhaps it is a screw-down ring that seals the case. (A sort of variation on the ultra-rare experimental Vostok Komandirskie top-loader, if you've ever seen that)

I'm tempted to buy a Luch/Favorit Amphibian just for research.


----------



## Kutusov

:lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson

Not a problem, I've got one of those in my shop. I can fix anything, all I need is a torch and a big hammer. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph

i prefer stihl to makita :thumbup: looks like this is going to be a challenge :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> i prefer stihl to makita :thumbup: looks like this is going to be a challenge :tongue2:


I actually think that Chascomm's guess is on the money. I have a very faint notion of reading about some watch that you opened exactly like that. Maybe the Vostok he was talking about...


----------



## chris.ph

SCOTTTTTTTT, its your turn again :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson

I know, I know!












Later,

William


----------



## martinzx

Got to be a front loader, a monocoque diver, is the professional way TBH,

did I call this diver a professional......lol I'll get my coat.........

Cheers Martin


----------



## William_Wilson

Makes sense. After all, as I recall, it is rated for 3ATM!



Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

Very important diving capability! After all, it's about all you need if you are a Russian passing over into a small melted snow pond trying to get home after a bottle of vodka :russian:


----------



## luckywatch

All I know about the Luch has come from the WUS forum and thatâ€™s not a lot. I fiddled with the outer bezel today it turns to the left or the right. It came off! First time I have taken a bezel off. The inner serrated bezel appears fixed. It took the skin of the end of my thumb. There are 2 grooves on the outside of the inner bezel one at 12 and one at 6. The grooves are similar to what you would get on the back of a watch that you use a tool to unscrew.

I am away at the moment but back on Friday so I will take some pictures and see what you all think. Like a good watch collector I took 6 watches with me for my week away but no camera.

Thanks for all your comments so far and watch out for the post on Friday.

Cheers Scott.

PS. My guess is the inner bezel may unscrew with a tool.


----------



## Bryan123456

luckywatch said:


> Here are my trio of the Vostok KGB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May fave bezel is the older one on the left. Has anyone got a different design of the KGB model? Also the one in the middle is still on the original strap and I want something different to the other two. Any suggestions?


I have a colour variant of the (top right and left) designs on a 420 - which I will try to post a pic of later. The case back is all in English, but that's hardly surprising as these were made for export and I think (but am not absolutely sure) after the fall of 'The Wall'. Walking around in the old CCCP with a watch bearing the KGB logo may have got you deep into the doggy doos.

On the face just inside 9 o'clock it has a small Vostok 'new' logo (the 'B' ) and at the bottom each side of 6 o'clock at the very bottom of the dial the Cryllic 'Made in the USSR' text.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Like a good watch collector I took 6 watches with me for my week away but no camera.


I'm sorry to point this out to you, sir, but if you were a good watch collector you would take the 6 watches, a camera and spend the week taking pictures of the watches, even if this was right by your side


----------



## bsa

Ñ‚Ñ€Ð°Ñ…Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ


----------



## Kutusov

bsa said:


> Ñ‚Ñ€Ð°Ñ…Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ


You wished...


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like a good watch collector I took 6 watches with me for my week away but no camera.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to point this out to you, sir, but if you were a good watch collector you would take the 6 watches, a camera and spend the week taking pictures of the watches, even if this was right by your side
Click to expand...

I stand corrected sir. :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

Right then,

here we are a day early than planed. First shot at about 12.










second shot at about 6.










So do we have a front loader? What are the 2 grooves for?

Cheers Scott.


----------



## chris.ph

unscrew it and find out scott, i wait with baited breath :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx

Bryan123456 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my trio of the Vostok KGB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May fave bezel is the older one on the left. Has anyone got a different design of the KGB model? Also the one in the middle is still on the original strap and I want something different to the other two. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a colour variant of the (top right and left) designs on a 420 - which I will try to post a pic of later. The case back is all in English, but that's hardly surprising as these were made for export and I think (but am not absolutely sure) after the fall of 'The Wall'. Walking around in the old CCCP with a watch bearing the KGB logo may have got you deep into the doggy doos.
> 
> On the face just inside 9 o'clock it has a small Vostok 'new' logo (the 'B' ) and at the bottom each side of 6 o'clock at the very bottom of the dial the Cryllic 'Made in the USSR' text.
Click to expand...

Very nice, thanks for posting, the rally bands really suit!

Cheers Martin


----------



## wotsch

chris.ph said:


> sorry martin its a lovely looking watch :thumbup:


I agree!

-wotsch


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> Right then,
> 
> here we are a day early than planed. First shot at about 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second shot at about 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do we have a front loader? What are the 2 grooves for?
> 
> Cheers Scott.


Looks like you can spin that off with a case back tool. Then that should provide access to release the stem and let the guts out.

The tension is building. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Then that should provide access to release the stem and let the guts out.


Now you've scared him off! :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then that should provide access to release the stem and let the guts out.
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've scared him off! :lol:
Click to expand...

Let the guts out!


----------



## chris.ph

go for it scott, whats the worst thing that could happen msl:


----------



## luckywatch

You lot are winding me up! Excuse the pun.







:scared:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> go for it scott, whats the worst thing that could happen msl:





















...etc, etc...

But don't mind us, go for it Scotty!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson

I'm rather eager now! 

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph

come on scott, this is getting as bad as tales of the unexpected :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> come on scott, this is getting as bad as tales of the unexpected :tongue2: :tongue2:


You shouldn't joke... who knows? Maybe Scot is flat dead on the floor with a spring through his skull... :skull: And it's all our fault for daring him to open that thing


----------



## chris.ph

well that would be unexpected


----------



## Edb1984

if i put these home made fake's here will i get disciplined ?

in my defense they are made from Molnijia's


----------



## Kutusov

Edb1984 said:


> if i put these home made fake's here will i get disciplined ?


Fakes yes, frankens no... and a lot of Russian watches end up being frankens. And they were meant to be like that (interchangeable parts and so on)


----------



## William_Wilson

chris.ph said:


> well that would be unexpected







Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph

this turned up this morning


----------



## luckywatch

Nice one. I would have had that myself if you didnt want it. All you got to do now is open it and show us the movement. :rofl: :rofl: Should be a Luch 2350. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> come on scott, this is getting as bad as tales of the unexpected :tongue2: :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't joke... who knows? Maybe Scot is flat dead on the floor with a spring through his skull... :skull: And it's all our fault for daring him to open that thing
Click to expand...

You will be pleased to know that I am still alive.  I have turned to the WUS forum for advice. You seem to get a better class of member on there. :lol: Seriously itâ€™s only a cheap watch so I would open it if I could buy another but they are like hens teeth to find. :hammer: It really looks like the front unscrews but I am worried I might break the stem or something else. :sadwalk: :sadwalk: :sadwalk:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> You will be pleased to know that I am still alive.  I have turned to the WUS forum for advice. You seem to get a better class of member on there. :lol: Seriously itâ€™s only a cheap watch so I would open it if I could buy another but they are like hens teeth to find. :hammer: It really looks like the front unscrews but I am worried I might break the stem or something else. :sadwalk: :sadwalk: :sadwalk:


Right...










...so it's over to Chris to do the honours. :naughty:


----------



## chris.ph

i took mine apart no problem, the bezel comes off really easily with a case knife, the inner bezel just unscrews with a case back opener. and now the fun bit, the crystal is now loose so that comes out next which has a white rubber gasket on my watch, there is a small inner bezel sitting on the watch face that just comes straight off but you have to be careful as there is a small anti rotation lug on the back of it at about 4 oclock. you will then see at about 1.30 to 3. 00 a small gap in the face where it doesnt touch the case with a small lever just visible push the lever gently to the 2 oclock position and the winder just slides out and you can take the mech out. it is very easy, the only problem i had was that there is a small double ended cog on the stem to adjust the hands and the date and its a real fiddle to get the stem back in afterwards. sorry no photos as its stupid o clock in the morning and my phone is on charge


----------



## William_Wilson

Chris, did you have the stem in the operating position or the setting position when you released the stem?

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> i took mine apart no problem, the bezel comes off really easily with a case knife, the inner bezel just unscrews with a case back opener. and now the fun bit, the crystal is now loose so that comes out next which has a white rubber gasket on my watch, there is a small inner bezel sitting on the watch face that just comes straight off but you have to be careful as there is a small anti rotation lug on the back of it at about 4 oclock. you will then see at about 1.30 to 3. 00 a small gap in the face where it doesnt touch the case with a small lever just visible push the lever gently to the 2 oclock position and the winder just slides out and you can take the mech out. it is very easy, the only problem i had was that there is a small double ended cog on the stem to adjust the hands and the date and its a real fiddle to get the stem back in afterwards. sorry no photos as its stupid o clock in the morning and my phone is on charge


I never doughted you. :lol: Now I know where to post mine to when I need a battery change!


----------



## coachwhip

My first Russian watch, hopefully it's not a copy. Seems to keep good time so far. Bezel rotates too easily though, only needs a slight touch.

Sorry about quality of photo, using tablet Cam which isn't much cop.


----------



## Lampoc

Looks like a perfectly genuine Vostok Komandirskie to me. You can flip the bezel off and play with the wire to make the bezel stiffer. Or just let it fill up with "wabi" over time.


----------



## chris.ph

William_Wilson said:


> Chris, did you have the stem in the operating position or the setting position when you released the stem?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


operating, but it was 1 oclock in the morning :mda: :mda:


----------



## luckywatch

Looks alright that does coachwhip. Some better pictures please, front and back. The strap looks like it is off a G10. Hope itâ€™s your first of many.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## chris.ph

i agree with lampoc, coachwhip ive bought a copy by accident before and ive a few real ones not as many as lampoc tho and that one looks real, its tidy as well


----------



## luckywatch

I think I might be in love.


----------



## chris.ph

how many times are you going to change the strap on that bloody watch scott :lol: :lol:


----------



## coachwhip

Here's some better ones. Yes strap is a NATO, from eBay for less than 2 quid. Worth a try, seems comfortable so far.

By flip the bezel off, does that just mean lever or pull it off, or special tools needed.



















Mike


----------



## luckywatch

That looks a lot better. If that was mine I would give it a good clean up and put it on some rubber but then Iâ€™m rubber mad. Being gold tone it would probably suit a brown leather aviators strap.

Really nice buy that, love the dial and the back.

Chris or one of the guys will advise you about the bezel. I got a habit of breaking things.


----------



## coachwhip

Thanks, might look into a different strap at some point. Might buy a cheap one from local market to try out look. What would you recommend for cleaning. Just soap and water or something like brasso. A little worried I might take the gold finish off with brasso.

Rust on hands is bugging me, but think I'd be better off leaving the cleaning of hands for the time being. Very good at losing parts on my carpet.


----------



## chris.ph

first get a disc cutter :tongue2: :tongue2:

i just won this one :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

brasso will be fine on the case and bezel coachwhip and it will even get any scratches out of the lens as well. i normally if taking a bezel off use a case knife but wrap it in clingfilm or a little plastic to protect the case from scratching.... enjoy cleaning the grot out from underneath the bezel ugh


----------



## luckywatch

coachwhip said:


> Thanks, might look into a different strap at some point. Might buy a cheap one from local market to try out look. What would you recommend for cleaning. Just soap and water or something like brasso. A little worried I might take the gold finish off with brasso.
> 
> Rust on hands is bugging me, but think I'd be better off leaving the cleaning of hands for the time being. Very good at losing parts on my carpet.


You can get these on the bay in all colours for Â£3.99 delivered from a shop called power save.


----------



## luckywatch

Just been giving this Raketa the showroom shine treatment and a new strap. I got this yesterday from Martinzx. Can anyone put a date to it? I took the back off to help.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Just been giving this Raketa the showroom shine treatment and a new strap. I got this yesterday from Martinzx. Can anyone put a date to it? I took the back off to help.


Hard to say as the movement code means that it's a 26mm movement with central seconds and shockproof. Other brands also used this movement with similar designations.

It's been around since the 70s but it's probably a late 80s watch, judging from the HA and the cosmetic condition of it.

See here: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/cal-2609-ha-movement-448983.html

...and here: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Raketa_2609_HA


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just been giving this Raketa the showroom shine treatment and a new strap. I got this yesterday from Martinzx. Can anyone put a date to it? I took the back off to help.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say as the movement code means that it's a 26mm movement with central seconds and shockproof. Other brands also used this movement with similar designations.
> 
> It's been around since the 70s but it's probably a late 80s watch, judging from the HA and the cosmetic condition of it.
> 
> See here: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/cal-2609-ha-movement-448983.html
> 
> ...and here: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Raketa_2609_HA
Click to expand...

 Cheers. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

they seem to be coming in thick and fast with you at the moment scott


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> they seem to be coming in thick and fast with you at the moment scott


I am on a roll at the mo. Another Ruski on its way and a surprise from Pudding Lane, Singapore.

Just keep watching.


----------



## chris.ph

you will be on the settee not the roll if your not careful :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Just been giving this Raketa the showroom shine treatment and a new strap. I got this yesterday from Martinzx. Can anyone put a date to it? I took the back off to help.


I knew I had a document about the added stuff after the movement code somewhere... another copy/pas and it's some sort of translation I got from somewhere. Where you read "rocket", should be Raketa:

*Additional designations, on the calibers of hours, Soviet production.*

The caliber of mechanism and its distinctive design features is assumed as the basis of the ciphers of hours.

If two mechanisms have identical distinguishing features, but different in the design concept, then to the cipher of the mechanism, which is developed more lately, on the time, from the right side is added the letter N, for example, â€œrocketâ€ 2609 2609[N]. With the appearance of new mechanisms with the same distinguishing features to the cipher about the right side through the points is added 1[N], 2[N], for example, â€œthe rocket " of 2603[N], 2603.1[N], and so forth awarding cipher to the modernized mechanisms is produced as follows:

a) if the given modernization does not draw a change in the expenditures for the production of hours (modification of the construction of separate parts and the like), then to mechanism is appropriated the cipher of the basic mechanism, to which from the right side it is added one of the following capital letters of Russian alphabet: A, B, C, G, D and e. for example, mechanism had a cipher â€œrocket " 2609. As a result modernization was changed the construction of trigger and the spring of trigger. Cipher of mechanism after modernization - â€œrocketâ€ of 2609[A];

b ) if after modernization mechanism will differ from primary construction in terms of a quantity of functional stones, then in this case its cipher will consist of the cipher of primary construction, to which to the right through the point is added the letter [k] and the number, which designates a quantity of functional stones, different from the primary construction. For example, the cipher of primary construction - â€œrocketâ€ 2609. Cipher of mechanism after modernization - â€œrocketâ€ of 2609.[K]5;

c) if after modernization changes the accuracy of the motion of mechanism, then

to mechanism is appropriated the cipher of primary construction, to which to the right through the point it is added: P the increased accuracy, is i-th the first class, the second class is 2nd. For example, mechanism before the modernization was the second class and had cipher â€œrocketâ€ 2609, after modernization it became the first class, its cipher - â€œrocketâ€ 2609.1;

d) if the modernized mechanism differs from primary construction in terms of a quantity of functional stones and in terms of the accuracy of motion, then to it is appropriated the cipher of primary construction, to which to the right through the point is added the sign of the accuracy of the motion of mechanism, the letter [k] and the number, which designates a quantity of functional stones, different from the primary construction. For example, the cipher of primary construction - â€œrocketâ€ 2609, the cipher of mechanism after modernization - â€œrocketâ€ of 2609.1[K]5;

e) if as a result modernization is created mechanism with the design features, different from the primary construction, then new cipher is appropriated to this mechanism. For example, before the modernization mechanism had a cipher 2600. In the

________________________________________________________________________________________________

Might help you find an approximate age but it also shows that this stuff isn't random, they didn't just came out with a number out of their collective, and central committee controlled behinds. Standardization was a key thing!


----------



## martinzx

From memory I think Renato is correct, it is late 1980's ,I vaguely remember researching, the clue is the Romans numerals, they were introduced mid 1980's in the Soviet watch era.

I am holidaying at this time, so off to the beach now :lol::lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Thanks to Kutusov and Martinzx.


----------



## coachwhip

Just cycled to post office to collect a parcel. My first poljot. Wound it up and it's ticking away nicely, even the alarm works. I'll give it a quick polish and stick it on a NATO strap to test it today.




























Have had a spree on buying so another 3 Russian watches should be on their way here. Inc one non working which I may need advice on.


----------



## luckywatch

Nice find coachwhip. :thumbup:


----------



## coachwhip

Postman has been, parts to fix Seiko and also this.










By the looks it's a front loader. Will look at it later. Was tidying but hoover has just blown up. So maybe fiddling with watches instead now


----------



## Chascomm

coachwhip said:


> Postman has been, parts to fix Seiko and also this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks it's a front loader. Will look at it later. Was tidying but hoover has just blown up. So maybe fiddling with watches instead now


Interesting... "MVD BSSR" I guess that was the official crest of the Ministry for Internal Affairs of the Belarussian Republic back in Soviet times.


----------



## chris.ph

tidy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## coachwhip

Chascomm said:


> Interesting... "MVD BSSR" I guess that was the official crest of the Ministry for Internal Affairs of the Belarussian Republic back in Soviet times.


s described as Present for MVD generals Of Belarus. Limited production run. Has written on back, Minsk watch factory soviet union. With the number 399 in the middle. It is a front loader with quartz movement. Also bracelet slides in sideways and secures with a couple of grub screws.


----------



## luckywatch

mmm, I do like a Luch front loader. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

this turned up this morning and its in really good nick, ive never seen the dial before tho :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Nice one Chris, and not a Nato in sight. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

not yet :tongue2:


----------



## coachwhip

Very nice.


----------



## jmm1

This is the only one I have.


----------



## chris.ph

i like the alarm hand :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx

chris.ph said:


> this turned up this morning and its in really good nick, ive never seen the dial before tho :thumbup:


Its an Albatros Marine Boarder Patrol, usually anti-magnetic, 2409 calibre from the late 1980's ,470 case, the dial has got some sun damage or wabi going on, but a great catch, & a great watch!

Cheers Martin


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> i like the alarm hand :thumbup:


I have only just twigged itâ€™s a mechanical alarm. That is nice. I want it! :yes:


----------



## martinzx

coachwhip said:


> Postman has been, parts to fix Seiko and also this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks it's a front loader. Will look at it later. Was tidying but hoover has just blown up. So maybe fiddling with watches instead now


Never seen one, an interesting find 

Cheers Martin


----------



## chris.ph

cheers for the info martin its now nato'd up and in wall mounted watch box :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> cheers for the info martin its now nato'd up and in wall mounted watch box :thumbup:


...wall mounted watch box... :wallbash: :bad:

:lol:


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> ...wall mounted watch box...


I've always fancied a walk-in watch box. Kind of like a walk-in wardrobe, but for more interesting stuff...


----------



## William_Wilson

Draygo said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...wall mounted watch box...
> 
> 
> 
> I've always fancied a walk-in watch box. Kind of like a walk-in wardrobe, but for more interesting stuff...
Click to expand...

Like one of these?










That's how Mel stores his Timex watches.









Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph

not a very good photo, but that is pretty much par for the course of me, but a wall mounted watch box :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

We definitely need a close up of your watch box!


----------



## coachwhip

Two new, but both in need of tinkering.



















Wouldn't run, looks like the escape wheel is broken where goes into top jewel. So will need to source one of them. Any ideas where? Time and date were setting. Back is missing though.




























This one running, but time and date won't set. When crown is pulled out and twisted the minute hand will move a little. Clasp has a badge and Leningrad written on it, badly faded though. Any advice appreciated.

Please bear with side on photos, photobucket is useless now, rotated photo but still showing old one. But if I log in shows new rotated one.


----------



## chris.ph

there are a couple of yours on here lampoc


----------



## coachwhip

chris.ph said:


> there are a couple of yours on here lampoc


I like that, is that pipe lagging that they are around? Looks fairly easy to make, even for someone with my woodworking skills.


----------



## chris.ph

its even easier to get one of my chippies to make it for a couple of pints


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> there are a couple of yours on here lampoc


What's that on the bottom row, first one from the left? Is it a BB Seiko 5 mod?


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> What's that on the bottom row, first one from the left? Is it a BB Seiko 5 mod?


Looks like an Alpha Planet Ocean


----------



## chris.ph

thats a fivers worth of chinese tat :tongue2: :tongue2: but it looks nice :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> thats a fivers worth of chinese tat :tongue2: :tongue2: but it looks nice :thumbup:


Never expected anything else! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> thats a fivers worth of chinese tat :tongue2: :tongue2: but it looks nice :thumbup:


 :huh: I still don't get it... is it an Alpha PO like Lampoc said? If it is, I had one of those and it was nice:










...and that reminded me of Alpha's NATOs. They are lot more confy than most :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson

The original PO was as ugly as sin. I don't see how Alpha making one helps any. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> The original PO was as ugly as sin. I don't see how Alpha making one helps any. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Agreed! In fact I don't like most nowadays Omegas, some pretty fugly stuff on their catalogue. The Alpha is just as ugly but at least costs as much as few old fashions down the bar. :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

this is a piccie of the chinese watch, not an alpha tho, i feel a bit guilty putting it on the russian forum tho


----------



## chris.ph

just won this one for a tenner :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Chris what did you buy that this Chinese watch came free with? :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> this is a piccie of the chinese watch, not an alpha tho, i feel a bit guilty putting it on the russian forum tho


Well, it's the Chinese and Russian forum, the thread isn't... but then again it was initially thought as a USSR thread and there's plenty of post-USSR watches here. And we made you do it so Martin can take it with us... :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is a piccie of the chinese watch, not an alpha tho, i feel a bit guilty putting it on the russian forum tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's the Chinese and Russian forum, the thread isn't... but then again it was initially thought as a USSR thread and there's plenty of post-USSR watches here. And we made you do it so Martin can take it with us... :lol:
Click to expand...

Post USSR! I hope you are not referring to genuine â€˜Cor blimey you geezerâ€™ genuine Russian KGB senior secret agents only watches like mine.


----------



## Kutusov

Well, yes I do! And most of mine also. I began through here when I joined the forum and posted a few USSR era watches but I no longer have any of them. At some point I even opened up a poll as to the validity or correctness of posting Vostok Europe watches in this thread. It also had to do with the company moving to Japanese movements, so not much connection to the SU or even Russia.


----------



## luckywatch

This arrived today. Itâ€™s another Poljot mechanical alarm courtesy of Lampoc. I love the colour and the hunt is on now for a strap to match it. Thanks to Jamie and RLT for an easy transaction.




























Now I got a brace!


----------



## chris.ph

are your teeth that bad scott :tongue2: :tongue2:

very nice mate   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

this has arrived, i polished the glass and changed the strap to a nice brown leather ( no nato ive run out) and its running great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Very nice that. :thumbup:


----------



## coachwhip

Another nice one, how many do you have now Chris?


----------



## chris.ph

18 vostoks, i think :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

My latest Russian, recently donated by our man in Macedonia...

*Raketa, cal. 2061 16 jewels. `Made in USSR` (by the Petrodvorets Watch Factory St. Petersburg) 1970s*



The dial could do with a little clean but it seems to be keeping very good time, all in all a very nice addition to the collection & a freebie to boot, cheers Martin :thumbup:


----------



## Chascomm

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Raketa, cal. 2061 16 jewels*


cal 2609 perhaps?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Chascomm said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Raketa, cal. 2061 16 jewels*
> 
> 
> 
> cal 2609 perhaps?
Click to expand...









You are correct - it is a cal. 2609. I was obviously having a `senior moment` there ldman: :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

tidy :thumbup: we are all allowed a daily senior moment mach


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> 18 vostoks, i think :thumbup:


Hah, that's nothing, many more to go!!


----------



## chris.ph

i know, lampoc has quite a few more than me as well :notworthy:


----------



## William_Wilson

It occurs to me that the only people who don't collect these watches are Eastern Europeans.









Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph

they just sell them to saps like us :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18 vostoks, i think :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, that's nothing, many more to go!!
Click to expand...

Pika Pika?






Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Pika Pika?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 unk: :drag:


----------



## coachwhip

This one arrived today. Waiting a while, Russian post is pretty slow.

Seems to be running ok, but weirdly it was running when I unwrapped it. Not bad after 4 weeks in transit.



















Hopefully it's not a frankenwatch. No movement number on it but there is the B for bostock.


----------



## chris.ph

nice, but where is the rear rubber gasket, i hope its just out of shot


----------



## coachwhip

chris.ph said:


> nice, but where is the rear rubber gasket, i hope its just out of shot


Yes gasket is there out of picture. Watch is smaller than I expected. Doesn't matter as I prefer smaller watches for my wrist anyway. Here it is next to other one.


----------



## Kutusov

coachwhip said:


>


That's an interesting dial, seems have been made to some company. Have you gone about translating it?


----------



## coachwhip

No not tried it yet. Might download Russian keyboard and have a go.

Done, Ð½Ð³Ð´Ñƒ Ð¸Ñ€ÐºÐµÐ½Ð½ÐµÑ„Ñ‚ÑŒ seems to be NGDU Irkenneft. A Russian oil company.


----------



## Kutusov

coachwhip said:


> No not tried it yet. Might download Russian keyboard and have a go.
> 
> Done, Ð½Ð³Ð´Ñƒ Ð¸Ñ€ÐºÐµÐ½Ð½ÐµÑ„Ñ‚ÑŒ seems to be NGDU Irkenneft. A Russian oil company.


The logo made me think of an oil company too. And you don't need to download anything, you have a Cyrillic keyboard on Google Translates.


----------



## Krispy

Ello!!

Picked up this RChZ Patriot for a good-ish price. Maybe it's because the lume seems to be missing from the chrono second hand, although I've seen a few pics of this watch with and without the lume so I don't know. Big chunk of polished steel, love it whether it's right or wrong! The stock strap is a perfect colour match for the burgundy dial but is almost paper thin so needs replacing with something substantial but it's difficult to judge the colour online. I'm looking through the RIOS catalogue for one having got one of their Louisiana straps recently and been very impressed with the quality for the price.

Anyway, excuse the piss poor pics, dirty desk and cat hairs!!


----------



## chris.ph

tidy :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

KrispyDK said:


> Ello!!
> 
> Picked up this RChZ Patriot for a good-ish price. Maybe it's because the lume seems to be missing from the chrono second hand, although I've seen a few pics of this watch with and without the lume so I don't know. Big chunk of polished steel, love it whether it's right or wrong! The stock strap is a perfect colour match for the burgundy dial but is almost paper thin so needs replacing with something substantial but it's difficult to judge the colour online. I'm looking through the RIOS catalogue for one having got one of their Louisiana straps recently and been very impressed with the quality for the price.
> 
> Anyway, excuse the piss poor pics, dirty desk and cat hairs!!


A beauty! Post some more pics when you change the strap please. :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

'Ello indeed. Very nice, mate. :thumbsup:

As I might have already said in the Sunday thread, nice to see something different. Tbh, despite liking these for ages, I don't know much about them - apart from I often find myself very very tempted.

Is the burgundy as it appears in the photo? If so, more subtle than I'd feared from looking at these previously. You're right, I've seen different seconds hands. I also quite like the other versions - both the white dial and the 'squarer' ones.

Q&D wrist shot would be great! TIA


----------



## Krispy

If it's quick and dirty you want, I'm your man. I mean look at the state of the window!!










The Burgundy is pretty much as the pics make out. I also saw some rather harsh pics of it on WUS and was worried but it is very subtle and catches the light nicely. Not sure what strap to pair it with, maybe something in Bordeaux from RIOS like this...but maybe without the white stitching. Any suggestions very welcome!










I might go back for the white dialed one too. Love the guilloche but in some pics the finishing didn't look quite so good. I must say, it's the smoothest winding watch I have ever wound, even more so than my Railmaster.

I was worried about it being on the small side but it's actually quite a beast. I'm also tempted to go back for the smaller squarer ones as well. I'm guessing you mean this?


----------



## Draygo

KrispyDK said:


> If it's quick and dirty you want, I'm your man. I mean look at the state of the window!!


:lol:

Re: size... It's certainly no shrinking violet. Quite chunky.

It's all subjective, but it seems to be asking for a thick strap as its quite a tall case... and as the subdials are black(? I think) then ay be black would look OK. But a very dark burgundy/reddy brown would certainly work.

But Renato's your man for strap ideas... (although, he's unlikely to have problems with your Rios thinking







)

Edit: forgot to say, it's the guilloche white dial I meant - rectangle like yours. Plus the black, but square is also nice - but not sure about all the dead space in the corners. Not my usual style, but Wouldn't say to No to any of them!

Thanks for the pic.

*back to ebay*


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> If it's quick and dirty you want, I'm your man. I mean look at the state of the window!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Burgundy is pretty much as the pics make out. I also saw some rather harsh pics of it on WUS and was worried but it is very subtle and catches the light nicely. Not sure what strap to pair it with, maybe something in Bordeaux from RIOS like this...but maybe without the white stitching. Any suggestions very welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might go back for the white dialed one too. Love the guilloche but in some pics the finishing didn't look quite so good. I must say, it's the smoothest winding watch I have ever wound, even more so than my Railmaster.
> 
> I was worried about it being on the small side but it's actually quite a beast. I'm also tempted to go back for the smaller squarer ones as well. I'm guessing you mean this?


Beautiful!!! May I suggest a Fluco bridle leather?


----------



## Krispy

Wrap it, I'll take it...so long as it comes with the Kemmner!


----------



## Draygo

^^ That's the reddy brown I had in mind...!

(The Kemmner's almost certain to be sent my way; he's bored of it and I'm pretty sure I can remember him promising first refusal to me.)


----------



## Kutusov

Well, tell you what... I'll trade the Kemmner for a Heuer flyback or a Sinn 155 and we don't need to say more about it :lol:


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> Beautiful!!! May I suggest a Fluco bridle leather?


Cheers Renato,

Is that model Fc-LB159 "London" from Watch Band Center? That might also go well with my black dialed Seagull 1963 42"?

PS - I guess someone has already pointed out that your name comes with a nato? Just sayin'...


----------



## William_Wilson

KrispyDK said:


> PS - I guess someone has already pointed out that your name comes with a nato? Just sayin'...


I think it was intended to be like this:

*Re: NATO*

:bad:

Just guessing. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!! May I suggest a Fluco bridle leather?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Renato,
> 
> Is that model Fc-LB159 "London" from Watch Band Center? That might also go well with my black dialed Seagull 1963 42"?
> 
> PS - I guess someone has already pointed out that your name comes with a nato? Just sayin'...
Click to expand...

Yes, it's the London one. Both in this brown and black












William_Wilson said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I guess someone has already pointed out that your name comes with a nato? Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was intended to be like this:
> 
> *Re: NATO*
> 
> * *
> 
> Just guessing.
Click to expand...

Both right! It's an Italian/Latin name which basically means born again or reborn. What that has to do with anything is beyond me... I still don't like Natos and I still don't believe in resurrections, reincarnations or rapture ******** but I'm not going to kill myslef over that :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> I'm not going to kill myslef :lol:


I`m very glad to hear it, from what I`ve heard Myslef is one of the good guys


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m very glad to hear it, from what I`ve heard Myslef is one of the good guys


That's what you've heard... if you got to know myself, you wouldn't say that :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I`m very glad to hear it, from what I`ve heard Myslef is one of the good guys
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you've heard... if you got to know myself, you wouldn't say that :lol:
Click to expand...

Whose talking about you? :blink:

I`m on about Myslef, a fine upstanding individual


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Whose talking about you? :blink:
> 
> I`m on about Myslef, a fine upstanding individual


So am I, aren't we both talking about Myself and not me?


----------



## Lampoc

I bought this as a spares or repair project from ebay (advertised as a Vremir due to the caseback markings!):



















When it arrived, I was jolly pleased to wind it up and see it tick away happily for the next 36 hours 

Of course, it's not really the right case for a Radio Room so I swiftly recased it. Here it is now:



Sweet.


----------



## luckywatch

Very sweet. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

I love this Vostok. Neighbody can buy it off me. The bracelet is a bit of a mare though - I must(ang) put it on a leather strap soon.


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> I love this Vostok. Neighbody can buy it off me. The bracelet is a bit of a mare though - I must(ang) put it on a leather strap soon.


 I bet you might sell it to me. :big_boss:


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> I bet you might sell it to me. :big_boss:


You'd be wrong! Some watches are sellers, some are keepers. This one is the latter!


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I bought this as a spares or repair project from ebay (advertised as a Vremir due to the caseback markings!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it arrived, I was jolly pleased to wind it up and see it tick away happily for the next 36 hours
> 
> Of course, it's not really the right case for a Radio Room so I swiftly recased it. Here it is now:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet.


The dial looks in a lot better condition than on the sellers picture. I assume it was the crystal that was all scratched? Now you need a better bezel :yes:


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> The dial looks in a lot better condition than on the sellers picture. I assume it was the crystal that was all scratched? Now you need a better bezel :yes:


I quite like the old black battered bezel. It gives the watch character. Also, I didn't have the correct bezel type... if anyone has a spare, please email me!


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> I love this Vostok. Neighbody can buy it off me. The bracelet is a bit of a mare though - I must(ang) put it on a leather strap soon.


Perhaps someone should Make You an Offer You Can't Refuse...

Horse's head... Godfather... geddit?


----------



## chris.ph

im jealous, i have neigh thu of those


----------



## mach 0.0013137

My latest, which arrived a few days ago from our very own Draygo...

*Vostok Amphibia C90,cal.2416B 31 Jewels*









I`m really pleased with this one


----------



## mach 0.0013137

BTW as you can see from Dave`s post below he had brushed the top of the case, he`d done a very good job but I prefer the original polished look so have been at work with a Cape Cod cloth since it arrived, it`s taking some time but I`m getting there 



Draygo said:


> Now with brushed case top, black bezel and mesh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...although I think the original bezel is going back on...


----------



## chris.ph

thats a tidy amount of elbow grease youve used up there to get the shine back mach :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW as you can see from Dave`s post below he had brushed the top of the case, he`d done a very good job but I prefer the original polished look so have been at work with a Cape Cod cloth since it arrived, it`s taking some time but I`m getting there


So you just threw out the window poor Dave's hard work... :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Crikey mach that is nice. Looks best with the polished finish. :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

mach 0.0013137 said:


> My latest, which arrived a few days ago from our very own Draygo...
> 
> I`m really pleased with this one


:thumbup: Hats off to you on the Cape Codding! I'll bet the amount of elbow grease required for the polish was far far greater than required for the scuffing up!

As you know, I brushed it because I thought it was just too shiny... but somehow I reckon that brushing then repolishing has given it a better degree of shininess. In short: looks great!


----------



## Draygo

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m really pleased with this one


BTW, the bracelet does look good (although I couldn't stick with it). The one thing that's in it's favour is that it is wider then the lug width at the watch head... So makes the case shape look more integrated. (Compare it to my mesh shots.) I think I might try and find a bracelet that does the same (the equivalent of a 'notched' leather strap, in steel).


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> BTW, the bracelet does look good (although I couldn't stick with it). The one thing that's in it's favour is that it is wider then the lug width at the watch head... So makes the case shape look more integrated. (Compare it to my mesh shots.) I think I might try and find a bracelet that does the same (the equivalent of a 'notched' leather strap, in steel).


You need something like the bracelets for the Seikos UFO and such. What's the size on the lugs? 22mm?


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> What's the size on the lugs? 22mm?


Yep!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Draygo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My latest, which arrived a few days ago from our very own Draygo...
> 
> I`m really pleased with this one
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Hats off to you on the Cape Codding! I'll bet the amount of elbow grease required for the polish was far far greater than required for the scuffing up!
> 
> As you know, I brushed it because I thought it was just too shiny... but somehow I reckon that brushing then repolishing has given it a better degree of shininess. In short: looks great!
Click to expand...

Of that I have no doubt, ruddy vandal  :lol:



Draygo said:


> BTW, the bracelet does look good (although I couldn't stick with it). The one thing that's in it's favour is that it is wider then the lug width at the watch head... So makes the case shape look more integrated. (Compare it to my mesh shots.) I think I might try and find a bracelet that does the same (the equivalent of a 'notched' leather strap, in steel).


I know a lot of people aren`t too keen on Russian & in particular Vostok watch bracelets but personally I think they have a certain agricultural charm


----------



## chris.ph

just won this one for a mighty 7 quid including postage :thumbup: :thumbup:










original strap but i will take that off and shove another nato on it


----------



## Krispy

The Troika!

A bugger to photograph because of the flat crystal. Interesting 'crab' type case with a nice blue dial and bezel (which wobbles!) and a just about bearable bracelet (which arrived fitted the wrong way round, perhaps a preference of our comrades??).


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> just won this one for a mighty 7 quid including postage :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original strap but i will take that off and shove another nato on it


Whatâ€™s your secret? :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

hours of trawling matey :thumbup:


----------



## coachwhip

KrispyDK said:


> The Troika!
> 
> A bugger to photograph because of the flat crystal. Interesting 'crab' type case with a nice blue dial and bezel (which wobbles!) and a just about bearable bracelet (which arrived fitted the wrong way round, perhaps a preference of our comrades??).


Yes I think they may well do that with the bracelets. Two of my Russian watches have had the bracelets on the wrong way.


----------



## chris.ph

and just for a change, another vostok, im quite pleased with this one as i have been looking for an admirals watch for a while at my prices 11 quid :thumbup: :thumbup:










really bad photo but we all know what it looks like


----------



## chris.ph

i found a better picture online of the same watch


----------



## chris.ph

just won this one, i hope to god they dont all arrive on the same day otherwise the boss is going to kill me :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> just won this one, i hope to god they dont all arrive on the same day otherwise the boss is going to kill me :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop:


A good judge will give her half of your watch collection. :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph

i will get half of hers as well tho and she has more than me :tongue2: just a pity they are cheap fashion watches which cost more than most of my vostoks


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> A good judge will give her half of your watch collection. :yahoo: :yahoo:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## coachwhip

I think I should be cursing the day I found this forum. LOL.

Here's the latest few. Thanks to Lampoc for 2 of them.










Includes this which was a Sputnik watch, not sure if it is but keeps ok time and looks nice. Has radio transmission rings around the top window, which says C6? And doesn't move. Also a very faded gold Design on dial but not enough left to see what. Regardless it was cheap and I like it.


----------



## luckywatch

Nice collection that. :thumbup: I donâ€™t want to hear any more about Sputnik tonight!


----------



## martinzx

chris.ph said:


> just won this one, i hope to god they dont all arrive on the same day otherwise the boss is going to kill me :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop:


That is a peach!

Cheers Martin


----------



## dowsing

This is one of my latest thanks to Lampoc. It's an Amphibia Vostok Cosmopolis and rarely seen about on the forums. I can't help but think eye of Sauron though whilst wearing it.


----------



## chris.ph

tidy :thumbup:

and thank you martin


----------



## dowsing

^^^ Thanks, I got asked if it was an Illuminati watch today


----------



## coachwhip

luckywatch said:


> Nice collection that. :thumbup: I donâ€™t want to hear any more about Sputnik tonight!


At least you didn't buy it. Mind you I quite liked the look of it.


----------



## luckywatch

Arrived today. BOGOF from *tcj. *Vostok Amphibia. My Russian monster. Thanks to Terry and RLT for such a pleasant transaction.










You do not know how happy I am. Below is the free baby. No introduction needed I think.


----------



## luckywatch

Next up is my Vostok 'sergeant' from *watchzone. *Again thanks to Mike and RLT for such an easy trade. :thumbup:










Check out the hover fly or could it be a drone?


----------



## luckywatch

Now I guess I have saved the best till last because this is the only watch I ever wanted. Really! 1967 Vostok Amphiba re-issue. There are 2 versions, for me it was always this dial with the rubber strap. The leather strap it is on is lovely. I will never ever part with this watch. Thanks to Ed *ed335d *and RLT for such an easy transaction. I got to go and lie down now. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph

all very nice scott, i think coachwhip is going to catch us both up tho the way he is buying up all the vostoks :tongue2: :tongue2: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## coachwhip

Most of mine aren't in that condition though. Beautiful selection of watches, I'm very jealous now.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Now I guess I have saved the best till last because this is the only watch I ever wanted. Really! 1967 Vostok Amphiba re-issue. There are 2 versions, for me it was always this dial with the rubber strap. The leather strap it is on is lovely. I will never ever part with this watch. Thanks to Ed *ed335d *and RLT for such an easy transaction. I got to go and lie down now. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


Oh yeah! The must have Vostok... and the other version too :lol: The original strap is rather good and soft, the problem for me is that it's just too damn long. I would need an extra hole to be able to wear it and, AFAIR, can't be done because that's where the venting holes begin...


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> Arrived today. BOGOF from *tcj. *Vostok Amphibia. My Russian monster. Thanks to Terry and RLT for such a pleasant transaction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not know how happy I am. Below is the free baby. No introduction needed I think.


So it was you who beat me to those by about 5 minutes! I should have guessed... 

The orange one would have gone nicely with my green one:



Congrats mate, you must have quite a collection by now. How about a group shot of them all?


----------



## chris.ph

damned good idea there lampoc :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

The orange one would have gone nicely with my green one:

Jamie you probably dont need the green one now. :tongue2:

Will try and put the collection together at the weekend. Tyring to keep a low profile at the moment.


----------



## bill love

luckywatch said:


> Next up is my Vostok 'sergeant' from *watchzone. *Again thanks to Mike and RLT for such an easy trade. :thumbup:


Not a huge fan of Russians myself but I do like this a lot :thumbup:

cheers

b


----------



## Kutusov

What you guys need are proper 18mm straps and to stop notching all of those 20mm :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

BTW, have you noticed that Juri Levemberg is selling see through case backs for the Amphibias?










â‚¬23, which is a lot less than the usual price for these things... but will affect the WR... and those movements aren't really that nice to look at.


----------



## chris.ph

i dont spend that much on the watches


----------



## luckywatch

BTW, have you noticed that Juri Levemberg is selling see through case backs for the Amphibias?

Thats a cool idea. It could lead to show us your moded Amphibia's. :thumbup:


----------



## Wolf

Scott... Good work... Love the Vostok! I love the way your utter joy, delight and excitement comes through your posts! Just brought my first Russian watch two days ago a LUCH 3055... Will share when she lands! (Got to get here from the Ukraine!)


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> BTW, have you noticed that Juri Levemberg is selling see through case backs for the Amphibias?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> â‚¬23, which is a lot less than the usual price for these things... but will affect the WR... and those movements aren't really that nice to look at.


What a great idea! Now we can look at the flawed factory finish and corrosion any time we want.  :lol:



chris.ph said:


> i dont spend that much on the watches


Exactly! Buy a crystal caseback and a decent strap and you can quadruple the cost of the watch. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

Wolf said:


> Scott... Good work... Love the Vostok! I love the way your utter joy, delight and excitement comes through your posts! Just brought my first Russian watch two days ago a LUCH 3055... Will share when she lands! (Got to get here from the Ukraine!)


Itâ€™s a 100% genuine joy, I love my Russian watches and the 67 is the one. I was riding my scooter back from the office yesterday, knowing I had 3 parcels to open. I actually told myself to slow down in case I got killed and I might not see the 67.

Still thatâ€™s what 13 years in the ambulance service does to you.

Look forward to seeing that Luch. Any clues?


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scott... Good work... Love the Vostok! I love the way your utter joy, delight and excitement comes through your posts! Just brought my first Russian watch two days ago a LUCH 3055... Will share when she lands! (Got to get here from the Ukraine!)
> 
> 
> 
> Itâ€™s a 100% genuine joy, I love my Russian watches and the 67 is the one. I was riding my scooter back from the office yesterday, knowing I had 3 parcels to open. I actually told myself to slow down in case I got killed and I might not see the 67.
> 
> Still thatâ€™s what 13 years in the ambulance service does to you.
> 
> Look forward to seeing that Luch. Any clues?
Click to expand...

Hey Wolf, just a guess, but is it this one?


----------



## William_Wilson

Stay tuned!

Later,

William


----------



## Wolf

luckywatch said:


> Any clues?


----------



## luckywatch

Wolf said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any clues?
Click to expand...

 OOHH! I thought I had it.


----------



## Wolf

luckywatch said:


> Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any clues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOHH! I thought I had it.
Click to expand...

It belongs to me.... Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 

I might let you look at some new pictures?! I've been after a 3055 for a while, but wanted the darker cleaner face.... Very excited!


----------



## chris.ph

the world timer has arrived from israel and its in really good condition, i gave the lense a little polish and it came up like new, im chuffed to bits


----------



## luckywatch

Nice bit of kit that. Got a date for it? :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

And now just arrived today all the way from sunny Macedonia I present my Slava auto 1970'S to early 80'S. Thanks to (*Martinx*) Martin for another easy transaction and RLT, Check this out.










Oh! suits you sir.










Look at the strap on that!










Martin as you can see I really like it.










Thats five this week. Now what do I wear on Friday?


----------



## William_Wilson

*Dum dum, dum dum, dum dum, dum dum... dummmmmmm.*

*http://youtu.be/VxLacN2Dp6A*

I quite accidentally came across one of these now seemingly difficult to find on eBay items... on eBay. It cost less than a replacement movement does, and was in near new condition.










That leaves just one question, what do I do with this ugly piece of crap?










Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> That leaves just one question, what do I do with this ugly piece of crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Nice find on that Aviator 1! Those white lume dials are not very common, I think they only made them once.

As to the Maktime, it's obvious what you do with it.... you sell it! If you put 3133 on the listing tittle, you'll have tons of views and it probably will fetch a very nice price. I sold two 3133s with problems over there (couldn't say a price to sell on the forums) and they both got some crazy money.


----------



## dowsing

^^^ Great find William and great watch!


----------



## chris.ph

as above


----------



## Draygo

William_Wilson said:


> *Dum dum, dum dum, dum dum, dum dum... dummmmmmm.*
> 
> *http://youtu.be/VxLacN2Dp6A*
> 
> I quite accidentally came across one of these now seemingly difficult to find on eBay items... on eBay. It cost less than a replacement movement does, and was in near new condition.


Great find William. The Aviator I is a classic. (The Maktime version's not too shabby either!)

Yours looks to have a polished case. I'm not sure I've ever seen one polished (well, never noticed, anyway)...


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Yours looks to have a polished case. I'm not sure I've ever seen one polished (well, never noticed, anyway)...


There were many subtle differences in all of batch runs. There was a polished, brushed, sand blasted and black PVDed version. There were versions with sapphire crystals. Green and white lume. And, at least, two styles of hands: traditional sword hands and Fortis alike flieger hands. Probably other things too, I recall seeing one where the main second hand and minute increment hand where blue.


----------



## chris.ph

I DONT BELIEVE IT Â£1.96 :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

You can go off people you know. :taz:


----------



## chris.ph

:tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> :tongue2: :tongue2:


You won't be laughing when you find out there is no movement and the back is covered by a mutant kind of athlete's feet :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue2: :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> You won't be laughing when you find out there is no movement and the back is covered by a mutant kind of athlete's feet :lol:
Click to expand...

Mutant's watch. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Lampoc

I present a world first! (possibly)

Introducing, the Vostok Black Bay


----------



## luckywatch

Jamie, have you modded that?


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> Jamie, have you modded that?


Yes I have. It's a Murphy bezel and I got the insert from Dagaz. Have another pic:


----------



## luckywatch

Nice job, that is unique. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Got my first perlon strap from RLT today. Had to try one after seeing them on some of machâ€™s collection. Ever so comfy you forget you have it on.


----------



## chris.ph

nice it looks like paracord

i think that murphy bezel looks stunning jamie


----------



## luckywatch

The Russian collection at the moment. 3 belong to the 710.


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


>


Really nice, that! Well done!! Looks a lot better than the Seiko 5 BB mods :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## luckywatch

Just been looking on WUS and new bezels and notched 20 mm straps are the in thing. :thumbup:










I do like this plain bezel.


----------



## chris.ph

nice bezel, i wouldnt do that to a strap tho


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> nice bezel, i wouldnt do that to a strap tho


Sometimes you have to if you want to be the height of fashion. :yahoo:


----------



## jacklake

Hello Everyone,

I see some very beautiful watches here!

Here is mine...


----------



## chris.ph

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## jacklake

Thank You chris.ph!


----------



## luckywatch

jacklake said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I see some very beautiful watches here!
> 
> Here is mine...


 Very good. Where did you get the bronze bezel. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

The strap my 67 came on was a lovely strap but leather. As itâ€™s a diver I wanted to go back to rubber but the original strap is too beautiful to wear! There is a lot of white in the dial so here we go. Do you like it? Donâ€™t be shy tell me why.


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> BTW, have you noticed that Juri Levemberg is selling see through case backs for the Amphibias?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> â‚¬23, which is a lot less than the usual price for these things... but will affect the WR... and those movements aren't really that nice to look at.


 Cheers just ordered mine but I got 2 left hands so fitting it will be grief for me.


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, have you noticed that Juri Levemberg is selling see through case backs for the Amphibias?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> â‚¬23, which is a lot less than the usual price for these things... but will affect the WR... and those movements aren't really that nice to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers just ordered mine but I got 2 left hands so fitting it will be grief for me.
Click to expand...

With the retaining ring setup they are very easy to work with. The threads are coarse enough that it's not very hard to start the ring back on. I just sit the ring in place and rotate it around with a small screw driver in one of the notches.

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

Cheers for that William.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> The strap my 67 came on was a lovely strap but leather. As itâ€™s a diver I wanted to go back to rubber but the original strap is too beautiful to wear! There is a lot of white in the dial so here we go. Do you like it? Donâ€™t be shy tell me why.


MY EYES!!! MY EYES!!! :help:

Sorry, maybe it's just me being the usual strap fascist but that's a resounding no-no! If you want a proper, nice and comfortable rubber/silicone strap for that watch, look at watchgecko and their black Bonetto Cinturini straps. They have some connection in materials and designs with Isofrane (I think they took over Isofrane for a while but I don't remember the story) but are a lot cheaper and people say nearly as nice. You have a few retro designs that should go very well with what is, after all, a retro-inspired/reissued diver :yes:


----------



## jacklake

luckywatch said:


> jacklake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I see some very beautiful watches here!
> 
> Here is mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good. Where did you get the bronze bezel. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

@luckywatch, I got this bezel from forum mate on another forum.

But it is the normal chromed bezel that came with Amphibia, only he took the chrome of with some domestic chemicals.

He found the whole process on the internet.


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The strap my 67 came on was a lovely strap but leather. As itâ€™s a diver I wanted to go back to rubber but the original strap is too beautiful to wear! There is a lot of white in the dial so here we go. Do you like it? Donâ€™t be shy tell me why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY EYES!!! MY EYES!!! :help:
> 
> Sorry, maybe it's just me being the usual strap fascist but that's a resounding no-no! If you want a proper, nice and comfortable rubber/silicone strap for that watch, look at watchgecko and their black Bonetto Cinturini straps. They have some connection in materials and designs with Isofrane (I think they took over Isofrane for a while but I don't remember the story) but are a lot cheaper and people say nearly as nice. You have a few retro designs that should go very well with what is, after all, a retro-inspired/reissued diver :yes:
Click to expand...

Oh come on! It brightens those things up a bit. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

My first choice was a BC from watchgecko but in orange and the 710 said no. I love the Isofrane but again only orange so no chance. I like bright colours so it had to be this one as she likes it. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

...I seriously don't know what's wrong with you guys... :no: :lol:


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> The strap my 67 came on was a lovely strap but leather. As itâ€™s a diver I wanted to go back to rubber but the original strap is too beautiful to wear! There is a lot of white in the dial so here we go. Do you like it? Donâ€™t be shy tell me why.


Sorry Scott, but I have to say I don't like it... 

I've got a couple of "bronze" bezels sat in my spares box. If you fancy a swap for a normal bezel I'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## chris.ph

to each his own, its not my taste but as long as you like it there is nothing wrong with it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

I am not very good on the PC. Only got broad band last year! I am replying to Kutusov, Lampoc and Chris.

I always like to be different so I wore the white strap to the office today. It makes me smile and thatâ€™s what counts.  The funniest reply I have had so far was on WUS yesterday. A guy from Czechoslovakia said â€˜If you are lady and if you have completely different watches then it could be possibly goodâ€™. That one had me laughing all day. Maybe he wants a date! msl:

Jamie I might take you up on the bezel. I am going to fit a crystal case back to my orange Amphibia, itâ€™s on its way from Germany. Murphy is sold out of bezels so I got to give some of those Seiko mod boys a run for their money.

I promise not to mod the 67 as I donâ€™t think you guys could take it. :jump:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I am not very good on the PC. Only got broad band last year! I am replying to Kutusov, Lampoc and Chris.
> 
> I always like to be different so I wore the white strap to the office today. It makes me smile and thatâ€™s what counts.  The funniest reply I have had so far was on WUS yesterday. A guy from Czechoslovakia said â€˜If you are lady and if you have completely different watches then it could be possibly goodâ€™. That one had me laughing all day. Maybe he wants a date! msl:
> 
> Jamie I might take you up on the bezel. I am going to fit a crystal case back to my orange Amphibia, itâ€™s on its way from Germany. Murphy is sold out of bezels so I got to give some of those Seiko mod boys a run for their money.
> 
> I promise not to mod the 67 as I donâ€™t think you guys could take it. :jump:


First... Czechoslovakia??? I thought the Wall came down long ago? :lol:

And hey, don't take it bad, at least with me! You asked us not to hold back and that's what you get with me, the Strap Gestapo :lol: I fully agree to the "to each its own" motto. Look at my friend Roger the Dodger and his yellow watches... I could never, ever wear such a thing but I'm happy that he's happy with those! If that wasn't the point we would all own one watch and it would be Casio F-91W.

But just so I don't sound like an apologist, and just so you don't think you got away with it, I think you should get one of these Deep Blue straps 










I bet they are a riot at rave parties :djmixin:


----------



## luckywatch

Czechoslovakia no more? I will have to Google it to see what happened.









I always feel sorry for Roger when he posts that yellow watch.







artytime:

I knew I would never ever get away with it!







artytime:









Now that florescent strap has given me an idea. :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> ...Do you like it? Donâ€™t be shy tell me why.


I'm afraid it's a quiet 'No' from me, too. (Although, I'm firmly in the 'Whatever Floats Your Boat' camp.)

...Have you considered a nice white NATO?


----------



## chris.ph

i would, but it would only be white for about 30 seconds with me :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Draygo said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Do you like it? Donâ€™t be shy tell me why.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid it's a quiet 'No' from me, too. (Although, I'm firmly in the 'Whatever Floats Your Boat' camp.)
> 
> ...Have you considered a nice white NATO?
Click to expand...

Thank you for being so quiet about it. I have emailed watchgecko to see if he can make me a white NATO with 3 pink rings!


----------



## luckywatch

On a more serious note I managed a shot of the lume on the 67. Not my best picture.


----------



## chris.ph

good god, a vostok with a lum


----------



## William_Wilson

chris.ph said:


> good god, a vostok with a lum


I think he used Paintshop. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson

Well, I fine-tuned the ÐŸÐ¸Ð»Ð¾Ñ‚. It has had a couple of days to run. It is running at +2-3 seconds per 24 hour period. I guess I will have to settle for that. 

Seriously though, there is no gradual adjusting on those, it's all or nothing. 

Anyway...



















Look, there's an "A" on the crown. I hadn't noticed until I saw it in the photo. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> good god, a vostok with a lum


The 1967 has nothing to do with any other Vostok, it's so much better! I think you own one? If not, here's lume shots of both versions (and the lume is not the best but is quite good, I bet it's SL)


----------



## chris.ph

ive got a 2209


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> ive got a 2209


So.... that's a reissue model from the future? :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive got a 2209
> 
> 
> 
> So.... that's a reissue model from the future? :lol:
Click to expand...

It's a good thing it's not from 2087!










You can tell he's from the future, he's wearing a jumpsuit!










That's his timing machine... or was that time machine... close enough.









Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I see, William that you still have this `thing` for jumpsuits :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, I want that! Not necessarily jumpsuits but standard clothing/uniforms, hate to buy new clothes and never be able to just replace a worn down pair of trousers I like because they are no longer made and "now the fashionable thing is this". :taz:

Black or white is fine by me...


----------



## William_Wilson

In films and television programmes, accountants dictate the fashion of the future. Seamstresses custom make the clothing for the principals and knockoff generics for the supporting cast. In the real world, pretentious designers create fashion and amoral business people copy it and have it made in Asia. Ultimately this capitalistic treadmill robs us of our freedom and intellect, as well as our jumpsuits.

Ummm... Nice watch?



Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> In films and television programmes, accountants dictate the fashion of the future. Seamstresses custom make the clothing for the principals and knockoff generics for the supporting cast. In the real world, pretentious designers create fashion and amoral business people copy it and have it made in Asia. Ultimately this capitalistic treadmill robs us of our *freedom and intellect*, as well as our jumpsuits.


Oh, for the love of... no comments. :shutup:

But here's a few you can buy online:

First, something for your daily shores...










...a more Canadian themed one:










...and a change for your nightly activities:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> In films and television programmes, accountants dictate the fashion of the future. Seamstresses custom make the clothing for the principals and knockoff generics for the supporting cast. In the real world, pretentious designers create fashion and amoral business people copy it and have it made in Asia. Ultimately this capitalistic treadmill robs us of our *freedom and intellect*, as well as our jumpsuits.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, for the love of... no comments. :shutup:
> 
> But here's a few you can buy online:
> 
> First, something for your daily shores...
Click to expand...

First) Fake fake fake! If you want a Nudie suit, go to the source: http://www.nudiesrodeotailor.com



Kutusov said:


> ...a more Canadian themed one:


Second) That looks like it is from Finland.



Kutusov said:


> ...and a change for your nightly activities:


And C) "I'm Batman" :batman:

Just to keep this Russian.










 

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

I know that deep down William and Kutusov really wish they had the front to wear a watch with a hip hop happening strap so I have chosen some music for you both.














If the link is not working please see Tony Ferrino 'The valley of our soles' on youtube.


----------



## William_Wilson

:thumbup: :notworthy:

"from the wasteland of your waistline"

I'm dying... I really am. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

A mix of this...






...with this?










And like Will says, just to keep it Russian (although it looks more Turkish than Russian)...










^^^^ Mr. T, heat your heart out!


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> :thumbup: :notworthy:
> 
> "from the wasteland of your waistline"
> 
> I'm dying... I really am. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Thats one of my favourite lines! :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph

this turned up this morning :thumbup: :thumbup: the vendor actually reduced the postage costs by 2 quid as well, so it was all mine for a fiver :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## William_Wilson

Did the hair come with it? ;d

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

It might be a hair line crack.


----------



## William_Wilson

Right through the case.












Seriously though, I find it odd that they bothered to produce a confuse-A-date model. None of the Western manufacturers seemed to have much success with them.

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph

i cant work it out but i dont care its got a nice big face so i can actually wear it on my big wrists without it looking like a ladies watch :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> i cant work it out but i dont care its got a nice big face so i can actually wear it on my big wrists without it looking like a ladies watch :thumbup:


Doesn't matter that you can't work it out, the calendar doesn't go beyond 2000 AFAIR... I used to own three of those and they are cool watches just because of the heavy Cyrillic on the dial and the two crown :yes:




























Remember when I told you about a watch with green stuff on the lugs? Turns out it was the blue and gold one :bad:


----------



## chris.ph

the lower crowns stem has snapped so im trying to find one now to change it over, but its still keeping time so i can still where it until i source the crown


----------



## ed335d

Just received this one, straight on a mesh!

The picture doesn't do it justice, the orange has a lovely rusty hue to it.


----------



## luckywatch

Tell us more! Where did you get it from on a mesh? Looks very good and the bezel is nice. :thumbup:


----------



## ed335d

luckywatch said:


> Tell us more! Where did you get it from on a mesh? Looks very good and the bezel is nice. :thumbup:


The watch was from Victor (zenitar on eBay) - the mesh is also from eBay, for about Â£22 (not the best quality, but for that price I didn't expect it to be!


----------



## chris.ph

ive got one of those mesh's but its to blinkin small for my wrist even with a big watch chucked on it :wallbash:


----------



## luckywatch

ed335d said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us more! Where did you get it from on a mesh? Looks very good and the bezel is nice. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> The watch was from Victor (zenitar on eBay) - the mesh is also from eBay, for about Â£22 (not the best quality, but for that price I didn't expect it to be!
Click to expand...

I went through every page of his stock yesterday. I thought I had seen it before. Looks smart on the mesh.


----------



## ed335d

luckywatch said:


> I went through every page of his stock yesterday. I thought I had seen it before. Looks smart on the mesh.


Thanks!

The ministry case is quite nice and the wider lugs are a bit more versatile (I've also got an orange rubber and a NATO to go on it), although the bezel does turn very easily.


----------



## Draygo

ed335d said:


> Just received this one, straight on a mesh!
> 
> The picture doesn't do it justice, the orange has a lovely rusty hue to it.


Nice!

These ministry case Amphibias are really underrated IMHO. And on the mesh, looks fab. Good call. :thumbsup:


----------



## luckywatch

I have been working on my modded Amphibia this week. The plan was to show it on Friday but I couldnâ€™t get the bezel back on and I smudged the paint! :taz:

Well itâ€™s now finished after a lot of sweat. :sweatdrop: Crystal case back, painted bezel and my first mesh strap. To paint the bezel I studied under one of the great masters *vinbo*. Thanks for your help Vinny. :thumbup: The bezel is not perfect but I am happy with it as it was my first go.

I wanted a watch I could call my own and I done it.

Cheers Scott. :russian:


----------



## Kutusov

What painted bezel? You mean the dots on the bezel?


----------



## chris.ph

very nicely painted dots there scott :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## luckywatch

Yes original dots were red. Now orange to match the dial.


----------



## William_Wilson

Too bad. I thought maybe you painted over the original chromium alloy silver with aluminum manganese silver. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Yes original dots were red. Now orange to match the dial.


Ah! I see it now!


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> Too bad. I thought maybe you painted over the original chromium alloy silver with aluminum manganese silver. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


It took 4 coats of paint just to do those few dots! Still I learnt from it.


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> very nicely painted dots there scott :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


Glad someone appreciates it. :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Glad someone appreciates it. :lol:


There's always someone, isn't there?


----------



## chris.ph

someone mention me :tongue2:


----------



## coachwhip

Very nice, the mesh really suits it.

Hmm, I've got a mesh hanging around somewhere.


----------



## chris.ph

so have i but the blinkin thing is to short for me


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> someone mention me :tongue2:


Chris is hereby mentioned. So say we all!!


----------



## luckywatch

Someone just liked it WUS. What lovely people they are and what good taste they have. :yahoo:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Someone just liked it WUS. What lovely people they are and what good taste they have. :yahoo:


Some people even like to be flogged and worst... that doesn't tell me much :weed:


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad. I thought maybe you painted over the original chromium alloy silver with aluminum manganese silver. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> It took 4 coats of paint just to do those few dots! Still I learnt from it.
Click to expand...

That has me thinking... mix evaporable solvent with the paint and let it flow into the dimples with a syringe. that should result in a nice even coat.

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad. I thought maybe you painted over the original chromium alloy silver with aluminum manganese silver. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> It took 4 coats of paint just to do those few dots! Still I learnt from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has me thinking... mix evaporable solvent with the paint and let it flow into the dimples with a syringe. that should result in a nice even coat.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

I had the 12 dot perfect. Used a cocktail stick to drop just the right amount of paint in. The paint depth was level with the bezel. It looked a picture. Next day, not long enough for the paint to dry, smudged it trying to refit the bezel. You learn as you go along.


----------



## chris.ph

my mother liked mine so much guess what ive got her for christmas :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> my mother liked mine so much guess what ive got her for christmas :thumbup:


Scrooge!!


----------



## chris.ph

im going to put a strap on it, what more could a 76yr old want :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson

I've updated the ÐœÐ°ÐºÑ‚Ð°Ð¹Ð¼ with a new strap.










Black mesh, $9, including shipping. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

That looks very good for 9 bucks. :thumbup:


----------



## Jet Odessa

hi guys.

first time in here. just wanted to add my Paketa, although not sure if it is genuine. got it last year for Xmas, but can't use it any more since it seems the winding mechanisim is broken. pitty. saw three more I might get for Xmas this year. I love soviet watches, and specially 24hr dials.


----------



## luckywatch

Looks good to me. Mine say Hi. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

Jet Odessa said:


> hi guys.
> 
> first time in here. just wanted to add my Paketa, although not sure if it is genuine. got it last year for Xmas, but can't use it any more since it seems the winding mechanisim is broken. pitty. saw three more I might get for Xmas this year. I love soviet watches, and specially 24hr dials.


the straps to small as well, how much would it cost to repair as its a nice looking watch??


----------



## Jet Odessa

the strap is one I had at home, since it came without one. It has now a proper burgundy lether one. haven't ask about fixing it yet, but will take it to my local watch shop, see what they say.


----------



## Jet Odessa

sorry for double post, won't let me edit the other one. just to add my sekonda. it says 17 jewls and USSR at the bottom








.


----------



## chris.ph

very nice, how big is it as i cant get a scale from the photo??


----------



## Jet Odessa

it's quite a small dial, lady's watch, however, my mother-in-law has it now. it was a 'thank you' present for her taking us to the vets with our cat.


----------



## luckywatch

This arrived today, new, box and papers. Vostok Amphibia. Never been worn. Plastic still on the crystal and paper on the strap. UK sale off the bay. Got a cracking deal on it and itâ€™s my first ministry case. It was one of those Â£50 or best offer jobs so I made an offer and they accepted. I thought itâ€™s either bent or broken but it seems perfect so well chuffed. The bracelet is better from Vostok than I have had in the past so they are trying but itâ€™s still got to go as I donâ€™t like bracelets period.


----------



## chris.ph

tidy, so when is the neon pink going on then scott :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> tidy, so when is the neon pink going on then scott :thumbup:


 Oh ye of little faith. :big_boss: Just watch this space.


----------



## chris.ph

sorry ---- day-glo lime :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## luckywatch

Here we are and not a bright colour in sight (for now).  I want to take it to the office in the morning so this looks smart. I think.


----------



## chris.ph

tidy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ed335d

Nice one Scott! Would look good if the stitching on the strap was red...


----------



## luckywatch

Here we have the first of todayâ€™s new arrivals. Vostok Amphibia Russian navy manual wind. 1970 to early 80. Hope mach will let me show it in the old boys section on Sunday. I think itâ€™s a Ministry case. Please correct me if I am wrong. I have tried to match a strap to it with what I had in my watch box and I am pleased with the result but feel free to give your opinion otherwise I donâ€™t learn anything.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## luckywatch

Next new arrival today. Poljot 1974, 2614.2H movement. 17 jewels manual wind. I ordered the strap specifically to match the watch from the Netherlands. The dial has a lovely texture that I havenâ€™t captured in these couple of quick snaps. Again feel free to express your opinion.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Jet Odessa

very nice!


----------



## chris.ph

that strap would look nice on your luch scott, if its the right size :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> that strap would look nice on your luch scott, if its the right size :thumbup:


Your right there, I did have it on the Luch and it looked just right but I bought it for the Poljot. I got the Luch on a mesh and that looks cool. Thanks.


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> Here we have the first of todayâ€™s new arrivals. Vostok Amphibia Russian navy manual wind. 1970 to early 80. Hope mach will let me show it in the old boys section on Sunday. I think itâ€™s a Ministry case. Please correct me if I am wrong. I have tried to match a strap to it with what I had in my watch box and I am pleased with the result but feel free to give your opinion otherwise I donâ€™t learn anything.
> 
> Cheers Scott.


The hand set "sort of" makes me think it is an 80's version. I am in the same boat with this one:










Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

Thanks William. Just don't tell mach. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I think itâ€™s a Ministry case. Please correct me if I am wrong. I have tried to match a strap to it with what I had in my watch box and I am pleased with the result but feel free to give your opinion otherwise I


Nope, that's not a Ministry case, it's a MKII Amphibia or a tonneau Amphibia as most call it.

As to the age of it, they started production in 1967 (hence the special, commemorative edition of the Vostok 1967). I can't be sure but I think these ones were already replaced by the regular Amphibias by 1980.

These MKII have a microscopic movement (that does its job perfectly well) and I think you can't find a Vostok Amphibia that uses such a movement by 1980.


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think itâ€™s a Ministry case. Please correct me if I am wrong. I have tried to match a strap to it with what I had in my watch box and I am pleased with the result but feel free to give your opinion otherwise I
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, that's not a Ministry case, it's a MKII Amphibia or a tonneau Amphibia as most call it.
> 
> As to the age of it, they started production in 1967 (hence the special, commemorative edition of the Vostok 1967). I can't be sure but I think these ones were already replaced by the regular Amphibias by 1980.
> 
> These MKII have a microscopic movement (that does its job perfectly well) and I think you can't find a Vostok Amphibia that uses such a movement by 1980.
Click to expand...

I thought not, thatâ€™s why I mentioned it. I have read the word Tonneau many times on Amphibia descriptions but I did not know enough about them. Excellent thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

I haven't posted any new arrivals in a while so here's my big pile of Russian watches:



I really need a better camera.... or photography skills.


----------



## luckywatch

Time for a sale!


----------



## chris.ph

impressive :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I haven't posted any new arrivals in a while so here's my big pile of Russian watches:
> 
> 
> 
> I really need a better camera.... or photography skills.


Radioroom at 3 o'clock :hunter:


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> Time for a sale!


 I'll get rid of a few more soon. I've currently got a thing for Eterna Kontikis and unfortunately they're a little bit more expensive than Vostoks


----------



## Kutusov

Vintage or new?


----------



## freestyle_gus

I didn't mean it, it just kind of happened... It was all Draygo's fault... My Strela has a significant other...


----------



## luckywatch

That is nice, had my eye on it. Enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## freestyle_gus

luckywatch said:


> That is nice, had my eye on it. Enjoy. :thumbup:


Thanks buddy. I definitely enjoy it


----------



## Kutusov

Always liked that one but at the time I had the paddle handed one and they are very similar. I have a feeling that your new one is much easier to read and to use on everyday conditions...


----------



## martinzx

luckywatch said:


> Here we have the first of todayâ€™s new arrivals. Vostok Amphibia Russian navy manual wind. 1970 to early 80. Hope mach will let me show it in the old boys section on Sunday. I think itâ€™s a Ministry case. Please correct me if I am wrong. I have tried to match a strap to it with what I had in my watch box and I am pleased with the result but feel free to give your opinion otherwise I donâ€™t learn anything.
> 
> Cheers Scott.


Great watch, I really like the MK2, & the Tonneau case & blue dial classic!!

but William is right its 1980's, & the hands are the give away 

Cheers Martin


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Vintage or new?


Bit of both:


----------



## freestyle_gus

Kutusov said:


> Always liked that one but at the time I had the paddle handed one and they are very similar. I have a feeling that your new one is much easier to read and to use on everyday conditions...


They are very similar, but that is a good thing 

Strangely it isn't really easier to read under office lighting, because all the markers and hands are silver, it's a sea of reflections! But in typical daylight indeed very clear and and easy to read.

The really nice thing is the colour of the guilloched face. A lot of the online photos have it looking quite yellow, but it really is a lovely milky champagne


----------



## Kutusov

freestyle_gus said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always liked that one but at the time I had the paddle handed one and they are very similar. I have a feeling that your new one is much easier to read and to use on everyday conditions...
> 
> 
> 
> They are very similar, but that is a good thing
> 
> Strangely it isn't really easier to read under office lighting, because all the markers and hands are silver, it's a sea of reflections! But in typical daylight indeed very clear and and easy to read.
> 
> The really nice thing is the colour of the guilloched face. A lot of the online photos have it looking quite yellow, but it really is a lovely milky champagne
Click to expand...

Silver and guilloche dials are always the hardest ones to take a decent picture of. And even if you capture a nice one, you only get a facet of it :yes:



Lampoc said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage or new?
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of both:
Click to expand...

Nice Super-Kontiki! The new ones could be so much nicer if they had a more conventional hand set...


----------



## Sir Alan

I bought a Vostok a while back from here, but didn't realise that whilst it had the style of case (the Amphibia Albatross) I liked, it was a brassy colour and not the stainless I'd assumed. It was on a green nato, and I tried wearing it a couple of times but it wasn't for me.

More recently I bought (again from here) a new case and bracelet - I'm not sure of the style but its a recent one, very big and shiny.

So, tonight I thought I'd try a bit of 'franken'ising' (hope this is allowed!!) and this was the result:



Now this is a watch I WILL wear.


----------



## luckywatch

Love the case. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Raketa 2409 movement arrived today.  Must be the fastest delivery on the planet. NOS. I am absolutely made up with it and it has got to go to the office with me tomorrow. 

Thanks to *wookie *and Simon and RLT for such an easy bit of business. :thumbup:

Got talking to pc magician the other day and he deserves a star as well. :notworthy:

Cheers Scott.


----------



## William_Wilson

That must be a luxury model! I bought a CÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð° once that came in a carboard backed bubble pack like that, but it had no strap and was about 2 x 2 1/2 inches in size. Its instruction sheet was about half the size of yours. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> That must be a luxury model! I bought a CÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð° once that came in a carboard backed bubble pack like that, but it had no strap and was about 2 x 2 1/2 inches in size. Its instruction sheet was about half the size of yours. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


They probably saw you coming. :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> That must be a luxury model! I bought a CÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð° once that came in a carboard backed bubble pack like that, but it had no strap and was about 2 x 2 1/2 inches in size. Its instruction sheet was about half the size of yours. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> They probably saw you coming. :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:
Click to expand...

I thought it was because the cheap Russian straps lasted longer than the cheap Russian watches did, and you could migrate them through several watches. 

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> That must be a luxury model! I bought a CÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð° once that came in a carboard backed bubble pack like that, but it had no strap and was about 2 x 2 1/2 inches in size. Its instruction sheet was about half the size of yours. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> They probably saw you coming. :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was because the cheap Russian straps lasted longer than the cheap Russian watches did, and you could migrate them through several watches.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re obviously not familiar with the high end 2409 movement. The WUS members have been very appreciative and supportive. They seem to be able to draw upon a wealth of knowledge.

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> That must be a luxury model! I bought a CÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð° once that came in a carboard backed bubble pack like that, but it had no strap and was about 2 x 2 1/2 inches in size. Its instruction sheet was about half the size of yours. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> They probably saw you coming. :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was because the cheap Russian straps lasted longer than the cheap Russian watches did, and you could migrate them through several watches.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youâ€™re obviously not familiar with the high end 2409 movement. The WUS members have been very appreciative and supportive. They seem to be able to draw upon a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:
Click to expand...

Ah, but which 2409? :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## wookie

William_Wilson said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> That must be a luxury model! I bought a CÐ»Ð°Ð²Ð° once that came in a carboard backed bubble pack like that, but it had no strap and was about 2 x 2 1/2 inches in size. Its instruction sheet was about half the size of yours. :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> They probably saw you coming. :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was because the cheap Russian straps lasted longer than the cheap Russian watches did, and you could migrate them through several watches.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youâ€™re obviously not familiar with the high end 2409 movement. The WUS members have been very appreciative and supportive. They seem to be able to draw upon a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, but which 2409? :wink2:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

I'd venture a guess at the slava twin mainspring 2409, but I never opened one so can't say for sure.

wook


----------



## wookie

luckywatch said:


> Raketa 2409 movement arrived today.  Must be the fastest delivery on the planet. NOS. I am absolutely made up with it and it has got to go to the office with me tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to *wookie *and Simon and RLT for such an easy bit of business. :thumbup:
> 
> Got talking to pc magician the other day and he deserves a star as well. :notworthy:
> 
> Cheers Scott.





luckywatch said:


> Raketa 2409 movement arrived today.  Must be the fastest delivery on the planet. NOS. I am absolutely made up with it and it has got to go to the office with me tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to *wookie *and Simon and RLT for such an easy bit of business. :thumbup:
> 
> Got talking to pc magician the other day and he deserves a star as well. :notworthy:
> 
> Cheers Scott.


Looking very nice on the wrist mate, Glad to see it out of the packet and being worn.

wook


----------



## stefano34

I haven't posted in a while mainly because I haven't found or bought any wristwatches in a while....however I found this Vostock at a flea market today, can anyone decode the dial inscription? I guess it's a 1994 commerative watch of some sort....it has a screw down crown ...I am not sure if the case is plated or stainless steel??? the back just says water resistant I believe?

Anyway here's a few pics I don't think it's even been tried on as the strap has no wear at all, so far it keeps good time having bought it at 10.35 this morning and it's bang on with my old trusty Accurist quartz..


----------



## Lampoc

Lovely watch. It's a Komandirskie so will be chrome plated. No idea what it says on the dial apart from "Moscow" at the bottom.


----------



## chris.ph

not quite a watch but im pleased that i just won this book


----------



## chris.ph

Â£1.46 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

stefano34 said:


> can anyone decode the dial inscription?I am not sure if the case is plated or stainless steel??? the back just says water resistant I believe?


On the dial (literally): 8th world championship Helicopter Championships

Should be a plated case, so be careful with it.

And yes, waterproof on the back. Should be 5ATM only, so don't even swim with it.


----------



## stefano34

Thanks for that Kutusov, not sure what I'll do with it yet but I had to save it especially as it was still in it's original packaging and being unworn.


----------



## Kutusov

stefano34 said:


> Thanks for that Kutusov, not sure what I'll do with it yet but I had to save it especially as it was still in it's original packaging and being unworn.


What you mean you're not sure what to do with it?? Wear it for Yehoshua's sake! :lol: Or put it on ebay if you don't feel like having it, it should fetch you more money there than on any forum. It's a rare dial and also a rare case in mint condition, I bet Vostok collectors would pay a lot more for it than what you've paid for. :sweatdrop:


----------



## stefano34

I am not a massive fan of plated watches preferring stainless or gold(when I can afford it!!!)...if it were stainless and I could swim in it It'd defo be a keeper, I love my two Amphibias and do wear them often and the scuba diver one for swimming and when abroad in Spain as it's pretty unburstable and sweat proof....I may just Ebay it, actually I never thought of the rare dial bit and yes I guess it would fetch more than the Â£4 I paid


----------



## luckywatch

Either love it or lose it. Crown at 2 makes it even more collectable. Thatâ€™s a very good find. Sounds like itâ€™s off to the bay.


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> not quite a watch but im pleased that i just won this book


You should do a book review once you got it. I have often thought I would get a copy. Written by the guy that does the Amphibiaâ€™s crystal case backs.


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> Â£1.46 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have said it before but I donâ€™t know how you do it. :notworthy:


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> not quite a watch but im pleased that i just won this book


I've got that book and it's been handy on a number of occasions - especially for knowing what the markings on Vostok dials represent. Nothing much to read in it though - it's basically lots of photos of Juri Levenberg's watch collection with an unrealistic price guide in the back. Not as unrealistic as his hilarious ebay prices though!


----------



## Kutusov

stefano34 said:


> I am not a massive fan of plated watches preferring stainless or gold(when I can afford it!!!)...if it were stainless and I could swim in it It'd defo be a keeper, I love my two Amphibias and do wear them often and the scuba diver one for swimming and when abroad in Spain as it's pretty unburstable and sweat proof....I may just Ebay it, actually I never thought of the rare dial bit and yes I guess it would fetch more than the Â£4 I paid


If Juri Levemberg prices were remotely realistic, would would be probably looking at US$500 :lol: But make a good listing on ebay.com with all the right things on the tittle, go with the extra photos package, free shipping and no reserve (makes people more adventurous and your cost is absorbed by that) and I bet you can get a very nice profit for that one.

...and google what on earth is the helicopter championship thing because I bet it's some crazy Russian stuff. Probably shooting rabbits on the Red Square with gunships...


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I've got that book and it's been handy on a number of occasions - especially for knowing what the markings on Vostok dials represent. Nothing much to read in it though - it's basically lots of photos of Juri Levenberg's watch collection with an unrealistic price guide in the back. Not as unrealistic as his hilarious ebay prices though!


Yeah! The guy goes... "hum, wouldn't it be nice if this watch that I own would costs US$350? It's just a run of the mill Amphibia but what the hell...". So he ends up making the collectors guide, making crazy prices up and being the guy that sells the watches he is pricing on the book. Nice gig if most people had less than 2 neurons... and blonds don't usually buy Vostoks.


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> not quite a watch but im pleased that i just won this book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got that book and it's been handy on a number of occasions - especially for knowing what the markings on Vostok dials represent. Nothing much to read in it though - it's basically lots of photos of Juri Levenberg's watch collection with an unrealistic price guide in the back. Not as unrealistic as his hilarious ebay prices though!
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s useful thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Yeah! The guy goes... "hum, wouldn't it be nice if this watch that I own would costs US$350? It's just a run of the mill Amphibia but what the hell...". So he ends up making the collectors guide, making crazy prices up and being the guy that sells the watches he is pricing on the book. Nice gig if most people had less than 2 neurons... and blonds don't usually buy Vostoks.


 So you won't be buying one of his Â£140 bog standard Para Komandirskies either? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VOSTOK-2414-Komandirskie-Fallschirmspringer-1-UdSSR-/330658767842?pt=DE_Kleidung_Schmuck_Accessoires_Uhren_Armbanduhren&hash=item4cfccc63e2


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> So you won't be buying one of his Â£140 bog standard Para Komandirskies either?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VOSTOK-2414-Komandirskie-Fallschirmspringer-1-UdSSR-/330658767842?pt=DE_Kleidung_Schmuck_Accessoires_Uhren_Armbanduhren&hash=item4cfccc63e2


See? That's what I love about his listings!! He quotes himself in the discretion with the bibliography and everything! That's a business model almost as good as scientology (or any other religion, come to think of it)!


----------



## stefano34

Here you go...sadly no gunships!

"The World Helicopter Championships as an event was conceived over 30 years ago after two helicopter pilots (British & German) met by chance in an airport lounge, and discussed the subject as to which country they thought had the world's best helicopter pilots.

This eventually lead to the first World Championships being held in 1971 in Vodick, Poland. The event now takes place every three years and continues to maintain a strong interest with potential host nations competitively bidding every three years to hold the event.

The rules for the Championships are determined and controlled by the FÃ©dÃ©ration AÃ©ronautique Internationale (FAI). The current world rules can be found *here*.

All participating countries are members of the FAI Rotorcraft Commission. Most delegations from each country hold their own national competitions every year in their home country to the rules of the World Championships.

Each event within the World Championship is designed to test the flying and navigational skills of both pilot and co-pilot."

from the British helicopter team page.


----------



## chris.ph

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got that book and it's been handy on a number of occasions - especially for knowing what the markings on Vostok dials represent. Nothing much to read in it though - it's basically lots of photos of Juri Levenberg's watch collection with an unrealistic price guide in the back. Not as unrealistic as his hilarious ebay prices though!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! The guy goes... "hum, wouldn't it be nice if this watch that I own would costs US$350? It's just a run of the mill Amphibia but what the hell...". So he ends up making the collectors guide, making crazy prices up and being the guy that sells the watches he is pricing on the book. Nice gig if most people had less than 2 neurons... and blonds don't usually buy Vostoks.
Click to expand...

oooiiiii do you mind when i had hair i was blonde :threaten: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> oooiiiii do you mind when i had hair i was blonde :threaten: :tongue2: :tongue2:


...and you didn't buy Vostoks back then, see? :lol:


----------



## dapper

Here's my recent Molnija custom. Made up with parts from forum member Julian Latham mounted into a 47mm S/S Getat case....









Someone pointed out that my movement is missing the 'precision adjustor' which looks like this....



.....finding one of these should be an interesting quest :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

That looks different; the exhibition back is a real treat. Good luck with the quest I think youâ€™ll need it. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

dapper said:


> Someone pointed out that my movement is missing the 'precision adjustor' which looks like this....
> 
> 
> 
> .....finding one of these should be an interesting quest :yes:


That's one of those things with the 3602.... there are lots of small variations. Yours do seam to be missing the precision thingy as the balance c.o.c.k. has the drilling for it. I guess the most it will affect the watch is it maybe deregulating faster if but my bet is it doesn't need it  That's a movement from a time you would take your car to the shop and the mechanic would figure 20% of the parts he would take off weren't really needed nor seemed to fit anywhere


----------



## Draygo

dapper said:


>


Congratulations Alan (and Julian). That's the most imaginative 'mod' that I can remember seeing.

:great:


----------



## chris.ph

as above :thumbup:


----------



## dapper

Draygo said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Alan (and Julian). That's the most imaginative 'mod' that I can remember seeing.
> 
> :great:
Click to expand...




chris.ph said:


> as above :thumbup:


Cheers chaps :thumbsup:


----------



## dapper

luckywatch said:


> That looks different; the exhibition back is a real treat. Good luck with the quest I think youâ€™ll need it. :yes:





Kutusov said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone pointed out that my movement is missing the 'precision adjustor' which looks like this....
> 
> .....finding one of these should be an interesting quest :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> That's one of those things with the 3602.... there are lots of small variations. Yours do seam to be missing the precision thingy as the balance c.o.c.k. has the drilling for it. I guess the most it will affect the watch is it maybe deregulating faster if but my bet is it doesn't need it  That's a movement from a time you would take your car to the shop and the mechanic would figure 20% of the parts he would take off weren't really needed nor seemed to fit anywhere
Click to expand...

Cheers chaps :thumbsup: As you suggested Renato, the part's not a necessity - I just want to fill up those little empty holes :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

This arrived today from Fedorenko Vladimir in the Ukraine. Vostok Komandirskie ZAKAZ MO Soviet military 1980 to 1985. 38mm case and 18 mm lugs. It looks even better than the original pictures on the bay. Really pleased with it. Cheers Scott.


----------



## chris.ph

very nice scott :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx

I like the military issue Scott :thumbup:

Nice catch!


----------



## William_Wilson

As I recall, not actually military issue, but sold to members of the military through on base stores. 

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx

William_Wilson said:


> As I recall, not actually military issue, but sold to members of the military through on base stores.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Well that is debatable is'nt it


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Well that is debatable is'nt it


It is? That goes a bit towards an old Will's question about which, if any, Vostoks were really issued watches. I've tried looking into that and never came across anything substantial. I ahven't been paying much attention though, any new findings on this?


----------



## martinzx

Originally I think there were military issued, then sold in military outlets apparently. But later on I think certain models were even sold retail, IMHO


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Originally I think there were military issued, then sold in military outlets apparently. But later on I think certain models were even sold retail, IMHO


Didn't know that first part. So how early are we talking about and what was the process? The Army (I'm assuming it wasn't the Air force or Navy) chose Vostok due to some model that already existed?


----------



## William_Wilson

One of the things we were going by is Mark Gordon's 1500+ collection of Russian watches and clocks. As I recall, there was perhaps a handful of watches with government military paperwork.

Though not absolutely definitive, it suggests that a rather limited number were actually issued.

Later,

William


----------



## martinzx

William_Wilson said:


> One of the things we were going by is Mark Gordon's 1500+ collection of Russian watches and clocks. As I recall, there was perhaps a handful of watches with government military paperwork.
> 
> Though not absolutely definitive, it suggests that a rather limited number were actually issued.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


But how many would keep the paperwork? I doubt many, also taking into consideration the size of the military, and the communism system I doubt many would be purchased TBH, with that being said I certainly agree it is unclear William


----------



## Kutusov

If it was ever done, it really must have been done in pretty small numbers and with watches already in existence, not something like the Okeah or the Sturmanskie. I'm saying that because otherwise someone would know, it would be too salient a thing to not been known/forgot on the factory's history.


----------



## martinzx

You must understand the times, in communism times, no soldier of any rank would have paid for there watches, that is it full stop, they would have got them free, end of story IMHO of course


----------



## chris.ph

a lot of vostoks were bought for the newly commisioned officers by their dotting parents for a passing out present, i cant remember where i read this might be on wus


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> a lot of vostoks were bought for the newly commisioned officers by their dotting parents for a passing out present, i cant remember where i read this might be on wus


Yeah, but that's not a watch with issues... :lol:

Ahh, who the hell cares...


----------



## chris.ph

:lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

I think he is on the Scotch again.











Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> a lot of vostoks were bought for the newly commisioned officers by their dotting parents for a passing out present, i cant remember where i read this might be on wus
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that's not a watch with issues... :lol:
> 
> Ahh, who the hell cares...
Click to expand...




chris.ph said:


> :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I think he is on the Scotch again.


I wished! I should never be below 1.3g/l but I never seem to hit the lottery numbers... and it's not help at all in that that I never play.


----------



## chris.ph

my raketa has turned up and its mint almost nos--- chuffed to bits with it










:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> my raketa has turned up and its mint almost nos--- chuffed to bits with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Really good. I want one in silver. Love that case.


----------



## Kutusov

Not 100% Russian but this arrived today, it's an auto Buran with an ETA 2824-2:










I'd tried the 38mm manual wind version and thought it was too small, especially because the hour hand has to be smaller and, with cathedral hands, the hour hand is all head and barely any stem. This one is 40mm and the hands length is just right.

Still, this one misses the mark for me. I love this Tutima style pilot watches but with this one there's is just something holding me back. Maybe it's the green numbers, maybe the date window...

I don't know, I feel I'm still on a roll of buying and regretting, I think my latest 2 Citizen divers were the only watches I was happy with for at least the last 6 months.


----------



## chris.ph

i like it kutusov and would have it off you but ive just paid for my obris morgan explorer


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Not 100% Russian but this arrived today, it's an auto Buran with an ETA 2824-2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd tried the 38mm manual wind version and thought it was too small, especially because the hour hand has to be smaller and, with cathedral hands, the hour hand is all head and barely any stem. This one is 40mm and the hands length is just right.
> 
> Still, this one misses the mark for me. I love this Tutima style pilot watches but with this one there's is just something holding me back. Maybe it's the green numbers, maybe the date window...
> 
> I don't know, I feel I'm still on a roll of buying and regretting, I think my latest 2 Citizen divers were the only watches I was happy with for at least the last 6 months.


MMMM.......... Think I know what you mean


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Still, this one misses the mark for me. I love this Tutima style pilot watches but with this one there's is just something holding me back. Maybe it's the green numbers, maybe the date window...


 Let's be honest here... it's the ETA movement in a Russian case isn't it


----------



## William_Wilson

Lampoc said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, this one misses the mark for me. I love this Tutima style pilot watches but with this one there's is just something holding me back. Maybe it's the green numbers, maybe the date window...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here... it's the ETA movement in a Russian case isn't it
Click to expand...

Exactly! :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## Draygo

William_Wilson said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still, this one misses the mark for me. I love this Tutima style pilot watches but with this one there's is just something holding me back. Maybe it's the green numbers, maybe the date window...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here... it's the ETA movement in a Russian case isn't it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! :thumbsup:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

...you could always try it on a NATO...

Seriously, though, I think you're wanting it to be a non-chrono version of your 1MWF Kirova... and it isn't quite there.


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Exactly! :thumbsup:





Lampoc said:


> [Let's be honest here... it's the ETA movement in a Russian case isn't it


The Poljot auto version is actually more expensive in most places than the ETA powered one. Just 5 to â‚¬10 or so. I has probably something to do with the fact that they are rarer now.

The ETA has its advantages though... it's a more modern movement, higher bit rate and you don't have to digging the Kursk fields to find a spare watch from where you can cannibalize a part if you need it fixed.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> ...you could always try it on a NATO...
> 
> Seriously, though, I think you're wanting it to be a non-chrono version of your 1MWF Kirova... and it isn't quite there.


It came on a NATO!!!  :taz:










And you are absolutely right about my problem being that this isn't the non-chrono version of the Kirova. That's what I wanted, it would perfect for me. I would like it more than a Tutima, to which this is much closer. In fact I was saying just that to some one I was discussing it with, I even took these photos to show what I wanted:










(the Buran seems smaller on this photo but it's a lens trick. You can see they are the same size on the photo below)

I wanted the white lume and not green. And no date. The crown is slightly nicer on the Kirova but it's virtually identical.










I could do without the slightly domed crystal of the Kirova but would be nice to have it. What it would be really important is the thickness of the case. The cases are about the same, the difference is the caseback of the Kirova makes it deeper because of 3133 that is thicker movement, with the chrono bridge and all that.

Technicalities aside, I still prefer a taller watch. The problem I have with this Buran is the same I had with the Archimede flieger, also with an ETA 2824-2... it's too slim. A lot of people would consider that a plus but I can't....

I might yet change my mind but I think this will be up for sale to try to get my money back. I returned the manual wind Buran but I don't have the balls to do it again with this one and the same seller...

Oh well, tell me if you see an exact non-chrono version of the Kirova, will you?


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> The Poljot auto version is actually more expensive in most places than the ETA powered one. Just 5 to â‚¬10 or so. I has probably something to do with the fact that they are rarer now.
> 
> The ETA has its advantages though... it's a more modern movement, higher bit rate and you don't have to digging the Kursk fields to find a spare watch from where you can cannibalize a part if you need it fixed.


 Keep trying to convince yourself! It's still lacking that quintessential "Russianess" which is the whole reason we all frequent this part of the forum


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Keep trying to convince yourself! It's still lacking that quintessential "Russianess" which is the whole reason we all frequent this part of the forum


I wish that was all of my problems with this one...


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> It came on a NATO!!!  :taz:


You're right! Those neutral jerks in Switzerland don't belong to NATO.



Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> It came on a NATO!!!  :taz:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right! Those neutral jerks in Switzerland don't belong to NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

To be fair, it's a NATO with steel rimmed holes... so it probably doesn't qualify :lol:


----------



## Lampoc

New Amphibia!


----------



## luckywatch

That's really nice Jamie. One of the best looking dials. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

22 lugs?


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> 22 lugs?


No, just 4.

 :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 22 lugs?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just 4.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

Well, 22 always gives you a lot bigger strap choice


----------



## chris.ph

ive got de javu from wus on jamies new vostok :swoon:


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> New Amphibia!


Nice! Like the case shape on those. And Renato's right: 22mm lugs is better :thumbsup:


----------



## Krispy

Love the 110 case too and have an SE version on it's way.

I found this post really useful for a comparison between the current model case shapes. I think he has a good point about the flat nature of the 110 which makes me think the 100 might be a better choice - but I can't stand the stock bezel on them and liked the crown guards on the 110. Will wait for a 100 SE I think (had one in my shopping basket the other day but it had sold by the time I got to the checkout - I'm blaming Its Alive Jim!)

Anyway, here's the post:

http://www.boards.ie...585&postcount=1

And here's some pics shamelessly stolen from it (courtesy of 'Peasant' of boards.ie)

The 110:










The 100:


----------



## Robin S

What a large thread! I'll add to it with my latest Russian, a Slava that dropped on the mat this morning.


----------



## luckywatch

That is a beauty Robin S. Lovely dial. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

as above, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Luch one hander. Mach, look away now.  I have put it on a RLT tan leather with white stitching bund. Thanks to Alan (*dapper*) and RLT for such a pleasant transaction.

Cheers Scott. :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

luckywatch said:


> Luch one hander. Mach, look away now.  I have put it on a RLT tan leather with white stitching bund. Thanks to Alan (*dapper*) and RLT for such a pleasant transaction.
> 
> Cheers Scott. :thumbup:


Grrrrrrrrrrr!!! :taz:


----------



## chris.ph

:lol: :lol: very nice there again scott :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


>


How hard/easy is it to read on of those?


----------



## chris.ph

i find them easy, but ive got a 24hr single hander that goes anticlockwise which is a pain to read


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> i find them easy, but ive got a 24hr single hander that goes anticlockwise which is a pain to read


That would be a nightmare for me... I think I remember that one, it's an unknown Chinese movement, isn't it?


----------



## Beeks

Been looking at Russian watches in eBay

A lot of watch for little money and very aesthetically pleasing

Don't even know where to begin though


----------



## DJH584

Beeks said:


> Don't even know where to begin though


Well you could start your own thread outlining what your likes/dislikes are and your budget.

I have no doubt that the folks here would be able to recommend something to you.

Back to the LUCH - nice watch Lucky - I could quite happily get on with one of those. How is its timekeeping?

Regards

David


----------



## dapper

luckywatch said:


> Luch one hander. Mach, look away now.  I have put it on a RLT tan leather with white stitching bund. Thanks to Alan (*dapper*) and RLT for such a pleasant transaction.
> 
> Cheers Scott. :thumbup:


Cheers Scott, love the knobbly bund :thumbsup:


----------



## luckywatch

*How hard/easy is it to read one of those? * asked Kutusov re: the Luch.

I guess not easy to get an accurate time but if you are happy with nearly quarter past or nearly half past its OK. If you have to rely on knowing the exact minute of the day then get something else but for everyday use this will be fine and it looks cool. :afro:

I wish I knew how to do the quote thing without relisting all the pictures. :taz:


----------



## luckywatch

Beeks said:


> Been looking at Russian watches in eBay
> 
> A lot of watch for little money and very aesthetically pleasing
> 
> Don't even know where to begin though


Buy something you love the look of, that way if the price drops by 75% next week it wonâ€™t matter. Try and choose a reputable dealer like Meranon or Zenitar. You can find Vostok Komandirskie new with a yearâ€™s warranty for Â£25 or a new Amphibian auto for Â£45 and thatâ€™s a good way to start. There is a guy on here (lives in Wales) that finds them for less than a fiver but he wonâ€™t tell you how.









Learn how to change the strap and make the watch your own. Read as much as you can. Check out the Russian section of WUS. 

Ð"Ð¾Ð±Ñ€Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‰.


----------



## luckywatch

DJH584 said:


> Beeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even know where to begin though
> 
> 
> 
> Well you could start your own thread outlining what your likes/dislikes are and your budget.
> 
> I have no doubt that the folks here would be able to recommend something to you.
> 
> Back to the LUCH - nice watch Lucky - I could quite happily get on with one of those. How is its timekeeping?
> 
> Regards
> 
> David
Click to expand...

 Cheers David, its a bit early to tell at the moment as I got the new Vostok SE on the same day. :wub: I will set it to bang on the hour today and give you an update 24 hours later on Sunday. :yes:


----------



## Beeks

Quite like the look of the Zlatoust 191-yc diver

78mm!!!


----------



## luckywatch

*Zlatoust** history:*

Autumn 1941, the First Kirov Clock Plant was evacuated from Moscow to Zlatoust. The installation of equipment began at the end of November. The fist production was produced on the 25th of December. They were components of ammunition. This day is the birthday of the plant.

During the war years in spite of the hard production conditions and young inexperienced personnel the plant produced more than 300 thousand time devices and more than 14 million components of ammunition.

92% of soviet tanks and 98% of aircraft of the war period were equipped with clocks from Zlatoust. Every third aircraft had an aviation chronometer made in Zlatoust.

After the war the plant began to produce devices for peaceful needs.

Fist of all the history of every decades of Zlatoust Clock Plant has been marked by development and producing of new types of devices.

Always good to have something different. :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> I wish I knew how to do the quote thing without relisting all the pictures. :taz:


Select and delete or just backspace them out.

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph

im after a zlatoust diver, i think it will sit just right on my 8.5in wrist :thumbup:

a 1958 just went on the bay for over 400 quid, and thats with radium hands, im going to get a modern repro so it wont irradiate my body


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> DJH584 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even know where to begin though
> 
> 
> 
> Well you could start your own thread outlining what your likes/dislikes are and your budget.
> 
> I have no doubt that the folks here would be able to recommend something to you.
> 
> Back to the LUCH - nice watch Lucky - I could quite happily get on with one of those. How is its timekeeping?
> 
> Regards
> 
> David
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers David, its a bit early to tell at the moment as I got the new Vostok SE on the same day. :wub: I will set it to bang on the hour today and give you an update 24 hours later on Sunday. :yes:
Click to expand...

 One wind in 28 hours and its about spot on. :thumbup:


----------



## Krispy

Couple of 090's. Have gone a bit banana's with Meranom lately, almost lost track of what's left to arrive!

Any way, love the blue dial, and the bezel is a cracker...




























And this faux RR which I changed the bezel on. Don't like the spotty ones...










More soon...


----------



## luckywatch

KrippyDK, love the 090 case. :thumbup: Please dont buy the lot! :sweatdrop:


----------



## tomas344

Hi I would like to present the one and only Poljot 75th anniversary watch only 250 made!!!


----------



## Kutusov

tomas344 said:


> Hi I would like to present the one and only Poljot 75th anniversary watch only 250 made!!!


Hey Dave, 2 days member, first post and a link to an ebay auction? Shouldn't the post be altogether erased and the member thrown to the piranha tank? :russian:


----------



## Krispy

You're probably right! I guess it's just the English way coming out in me, meek, benefit of the doubt and all that.

One more from him and..










(Although I've a feeling that will be his one and only post!! :lol


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> You're probably right! I guess it's just the English way coming out in me, meek, benefit of the doubt and all that.


England is Saxon occupied British land*, so AFAIK, the English way is axe wielding, intoxicated berserk full frontal assault 

*Mach will vouch my opinion if you need confirmation


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> England is Saxon occupied British land*, so AFAIK, the English way is axe wielding, intoxicated berserk full frontal assault
> 
> *Mach will vouch my opinion if you need confirmation


Ah, but, my family heritage is Russian and Dutch so.........actually, probably not much different to what you describe!

I must just be a freak.


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Ah, but, my family heritage is Russian and Dutch so.........actually, probably not much different to what you describe!
> 
> I must just be a freak.


Ah, I see... you're overcompensating to try to fit in :lol:

...now that me made think of these guys...


----------



## Krispy

:lol: :lol:

Love it!

Now take a day off and stop analysing everyone!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`m saying nothing :shutup: :lol:


----------



## Beeks

Just won this on eBay

My first Russian watch


----------



## Beeks

Oops try again


----------



## chris.ph

very nice matey :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

Lovely watch Beeks! I have to say that I think the old ones look a lot better than the new interpretation.


----------



## Beeks

Thanks folks..can't wait to get hold of it..after sampling the high end divers I'm beginning to realise you don't have to spend big money to get a great watch..this could be dangerous haha


----------



## chris.ph

it is, ive got over twenty, god knows how many lampocs got and i think scott is catching me up :thumbup:


----------



## Krispy

Well, my new interpretation arrived today...!










:thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

nice :thumbup:


----------



## Beeks

Is there no bloody like buttons on this forum?!

That looks top Krispy


----------



## chris.ph

nope its not wus beeks :tongue2:


----------



## Beeks

Haha good job really..conus only? Piss off


----------



## Draygo

KrispyDK said:


> Well, my new interpretation arrived today...!


Although Lampoc has a point (the old ones like Beeks' have a certain 'something'), that also looks great.

How does the 'flatness' work on the wrist? (That's the non-curving 110 from your handy comparison thread posted elsewhere, isn't it?)


----------



## Krispy

chris.ph said:


> nice :thumbup:





Beeks said:


> Is there no bloody like buttons on this forum?!
> 
> That looks top Krispy





Draygo said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my new interpretation arrived today...!
> 
> 
> 
> Although Lampoc has a point (the old ones like Beeks' have a certain 'something'), that also looks great.
> 
> How does the 'flatness' work on the wrist? (That's the non-curving 110 from your handy comparison thread posted elsewhere, isn't it?)
Click to expand...

Cheers all, I'm very pleased with it.

It is the 110 and boy it is flat! I think I just about get away with the flatness as my wrists are fairly large (7.5), I don't think it would work at all on a smaller wrist.

Will definitely go in for the same config in the 100 model. Had it in my shopping basket last week and the bugger was sold by the time I went to check out!

I'll stick up some more shots in a bit, maybe in it's own topic.

Edit: Here's another Q&D to keep to keep you going. Excuse the pube!!










PS - it's not a pube, honest. I'm much more ginger down there :lol:


----------



## Lampoc

A leaving gift I made for somebody at work:


----------



## chris.ph

Very nice gift mate,what are they going to get you for your retirement from the crabs mmmmmm


----------



## luckywatch

Beeks said:


> Oops try again
> 
> That is bloody lovely Beeks. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> A leaving gift I made for somebody at work:


 I want one............. :notworthy:


----------



## Lampoc

Number 2 is already in progress 



Armourers only!


----------



## luckywatch

I got quite a few older Vostokâ€™s and I love them but the new SE is the dogs. Thatâ€™s why there is a waiting list. I like this 420 with the black date and bezel more than my 67 (I think).


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> Number 2 is already in progress
> 
> 
> 
> Armourers only!


 :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Number 2 is already in progress
> 
> 
> 
> Armourers only!
> 
> 
> 
> :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:
Click to expand...

I was in 85th squadron air cadets. Doesnâ€™t that count? :tomcat:


----------



## luckywatch

Itâ€™s going to be a long couple of weeks waiting for my next SE but at least I got one to play with.


----------



## Krispy

My latest SE arrived this week, just the 100 now to complete the trio!


----------



## luckywatch

I got all the Vostokâ€™s together. Well I think itâ€™s all of them.


----------



## chris.ph

very nice scott, i thought you had a scubadude as well though :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> very nice scott, i thought you had a scubadude as well though :thumbup: :thumbup:


Donâ€™t upset me.


----------



## Draygo

Seeing as though everyone else is in on the SE act, I thought I'd better share my new arrival from our friends in Chistopol... 710SE.










Very happy with this. The Turbina hands make it very legible and look great. The 710 is my favourite case shape, so owning yet another makes some kind of sense ;-)

Apologies for the kitchen-lights-and-phone pic.


----------



## chris.ph

v nice :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Nice one Draygo. That 710 case is a looker. Meranom have done an excellent job. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Poljot Zivil on a bridle leather Fluco London.


----------



## chris.ph

very smart :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

That Poljot Zivil looks very classy. :thumbup:


----------



## dowsing

Very classy indeed, I like it.


----------



## luckywatch

I had to have this. 1995 Vostok Komandirskie. 2414 movement.

Made for the 50th anniversary of the Great War. One of my favourite backs.

Sellers pictures.


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Poljot Zivil on a bridle leather Fluco London.


Oh yeah! Jealous.


----------



## chris.ph

i do like 2 0 clock winders on vostoks scott my admirals komradski has one :thumbup:


----------



## Rekhmire

I nearly bid against Scott for that ome...but didn't. picked up my first two Vostoks off the bay recently tho. Nothing special, but I csn see how collecting them could become addictive. Keeping great time too. Got my eye on a few more special ones now, tho I should be letting the watch fund build up again really.


----------



## dapper

Kutusov said:


> Poljot Zivil on a bridle leather Fluco London.


Excellent, congrats Renato :thumbup:

One of the great designs for the 3133 :yes:


----------



## wotsch

Kutusov said:


> Poljot Zivil on a bridle leather Fluco London.


Ah, you got one at last. Lovely! Congratulations.

Nice choice of strap too. Can we have some more pictures, please.

-wotsch


----------



## steve plywood

just won one of these on the bay for a small fee.sorry for nicking one of Scott,luckywatch's photos,I tried to get my own on but could not do it!! Â£12.39 +pp. Thanks Scott, it's you that got me interested in Russians!!


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> Ah, you got one at last. Lovely! Congratulations.
> 
> Nice choice of strap too. Can we have some more pictures, please.
> 
> -wotsch


Yeap, cheers! It is a real beauty, my picture is rubbish and it doesn't show how nice it really is (much better pictures on some old wotsch thread about this watch).

We haven't seen the Sun for a week or more now, so that one was taken with ISO1600 and shutter speed of around 30 - no chance of a really sharp picture. I'll snap a few more when I happen to have better lighting conditions.


----------



## luckywatch

steve plywood said:


> just won one of these on the bay for a small fee.sorry for nicking one of Scott,luckywatch's photos,I tried to get my own on but could not do it!! Â£12.39 +pp. Thanks Scott, it's you that got me interested in Russians!!


Steve, your obviously someone with high standards and excellent taste. :thumbup:


----------



## steve plywood

Thanks again Scott, i uploaded the bay pic to photobucket and then linked to the forum,and a box appeared saying "you cannot link this image to the forum". :no:


----------



## chris.ph

I just copy and paste straight from ebay


----------



## steve plywood

I'll get the hang of it one day,but for now I'll wait for the postie bringing my new Raketa.


----------



## steve plywood

y


----------



## steve plywood

Thanks to chris.ph That worked for me!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Beeks

Here's my latest Zero, the rarer 'Proletarian'


----------



## luckywatch

These are getting very popular. Nice to see a slightly different dial. Good choice. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

This arrived yesterday. 1980â€™S Vostok Komandirskie navy style compact with a 2409 movement. Well impressed with the condition. Comes on a new leather one piece strap with a stainless keeper. Very Russian. :russian: My favourite ever Vostok back. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

very nice scott :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Another recent arrival. 1995 Vostok Komandirskie 2414 movement anniversary model to mark 50 years from the end of WW2. Again very good condition. Well happy.




























I originaly posted a link to this as a bargain for someone else but I could not stop thinking about it so I bought it.

Time for a little music I think. :russian:


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


>


Scott - that's the ladies Vostok!


----------



## chris.ph

i wouldnt care its still nice :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott - that's the ladies Vostok!
Click to expand...

The 710 has tried it on but I said she can only borrow it. I love it, :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

A few more photos of the Zivil... still crap, but...


----------



## Rekhmire

Scott, you posted the link for me. I didn't bid in the end, but thanks. I've won some other Russian watches since. will post when all arrived.


----------



## Mutley

142 pages & 2k+ of posts, not sure how I've missed this thread. :huh:

A belated contribution from me with my only Ruskie

Poljot Titanium Chrono










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Draygo

Mutley said:


> 142 pages & 2k+ of posts, not sure how I've missed this thread. :huh:
> 
> A belated contribution from me with my only Ruskie
> 
> Poljot Titanium Chrono


Welcome to this strange little corner Andrew









I always enjoy it when your Poljot makes its occasional appearance on the weekend threads... I have a similar model - I think it was my second Russian purchased in the 90s sometime (I remember paying in roubles and not really expecting anything to turn up. I think it was one of my first online purchases and took me hours on a rusty old dial up). I say similar, because I'm sure mine says it's stainless steel, not titanium. If I'm honest, it doesn't get worn much, but if may well give it an outing next week in your honour


----------



## luckywatch

Mutley said:


> 142 pages & 2k+ of posts, not sure how I've missed this thread. :huh:
> 
> A belated contribution from me with my only Ruskie
> 
> Poljot Titanium Chrono
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andrew


All the best people hang out in the Russian section. I am beginning to worry that you and Kutusov are posting very high end watches.







Try not to spend too many roubles and welcome comrade. :russian:


----------



## luckywatch

Rekhmire said:


> Scott, you posted the link for me. I didn't bid in the end, but thanks. I've won some other Russian watches since. will post when all arrived.


I know you are trying to let me down nicely and tell my choice was rubbish.







Look forward to those pictures. 

Cheers Scott.


----------



## chris.ph

just won a new toy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Classic Poljot. Looks expensive but it must have cheap!!! :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph

it was expensive, it was nearly a tenner


----------



## luckywatch

Itâ€™s a big day when you first step outside the Â£5 barrier. You going to put it in a special case or sling it in a box with the rest of your stuff? :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## Kutusov

Booze and ebay seem to have worked for once. Won this today:


----------



## William_Wilson

It's about time you picked up a chrono that looks like it is supposed to.  

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> It's about time you picked up a chrono that looks like it is supposed to.


Yeah... I'm not the one that bought an electric fan Bulova... :tongue2:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time you picked up a chrono that looks like it is supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... I'm not the one that bought an electric fan Bulova... :tongue2:
Click to expand...

I saw this today, perhaps you should get one. It has your name all over it. Item number: 221316545211

:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> I saw this today, perhaps you should get one. It has your name all over it. Item number: 221316545211


Everybody would think I'd got a customized watch with my name on at some license plate shack... I knew about that brand, fugly want to be already fugly Hublots that cost a fortune :yucky:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this today, perhaps you should get one. It has your name all over it. Item number: 221316545211
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody would think I'd got a customized watch with my name on at some license plate shack... I knew about that brand, fugly want to be already fugly Hublots that cost a fortune :yucky:
Click to expand...

So that's a yes then? :huh: 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> So that's a yes then? :huh:


Oh, you know me!! I'm going to get myslef this one for xmas










Real diamonds and all. BTW, when I was searching for a picture of one of these silly watches, I came across the information that apparently Opera wears a watch of this brand. Lucky sales rep that had enough sense to keep quite and not tell her "Don't you want to look at some other watches?"


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's a yes then? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you know me!! I'm going to get myslef this one for xmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real diamonds and all. BTW, when I was searching for a picture of one of these silly watches, I came across the information that apparently Opera wears a watch of this brand. Lucky sales rep that had enough sense to keep quite and not tell her "Don't you want to look at some other watches?"
Click to expand...

Looks like it is the low end model, being quartz and all. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

It is??? Oh... I won't buy one then... :sweatdrop:


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Booze and ebay seem to have worked for once. Won this today:


About time!









Well done.

Drunk on eBay? It's never gone wrong for me :lookaround:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Draygo said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booze and ebay seem to have worked for once. Won this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.
> 
> Drunk on eBay? It's never gone wrong for me :lookaround:
Click to expand...

& with the proper logo instead of the (imo) `slightly` tacky Maktime* thing :thumbsdown:

*sorry about that William :wink2:


----------



## William_Wilson

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booze and ebay seem to have worked for once. Won this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.
> 
> Drunk on eBay? It's never gone wrong for me :lookaround:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> & with the proper logo instead of the (imo) `slightly` tacky Maktime* thing :thumbsdown:
> 
> *sorry about that William :wink2:
Click to expand...

It's OK, I have both. 










Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph

luckywatch said:


> Itâ€™s a big day when you first step outside the Â£5 barrier. You going to put it in a special case or sling it in a box with the rest of your stuff? :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


it will go pride of place next to my chairman mao :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dowsing

Kutusov said:


> Booze and ebay seem to have worked for once. Won this today:


Great result, you should keep on the black bush and see what else turns up


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> About time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.


Well, I had a black PVDed version for a short while but the black case really kills it as far as I'm concerned...












William_Wilson said:


>


That's a much more recent version with the much closer to Fortis hands. Shame that it's the polished version too. Speaking of hands, is it the angle or the sweep second hand is also a lot more thinner than on the older ones?



dowsing said:


> Great result, you should keep on the black bush and see what else turns up


Actually I think it wasn't the BB. If I'm not mistaken I was trying out a new one at the bar, a William Lawson's 13 years that I didn't even know existed. You've guessed it... it's utter crap. The concept alone is nuts... you take a 12 years old Scotch and age it for an year on Tennessee bourbon casks. The result is that you have to drink a few before you can really tell how is it, the smoky taste of bourbon really masks the crap WL scotch.


----------



## chris.ph

latest win on fleabay, no idea if it is russian but it was v cheap :thumbup: :thumbup: probably the cheapest auto ive won


----------



## luckywatch

That looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## steve plywood

My latest Fleabay win,another Raketa/Paketa.


----------



## luckywatch

steve plywood said:


> My latest Fleabay win,another Raketa/Paketa.


Nice find, I could live with that. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

very nice steve :thumbup: :thumbup:

my dress vostok has finally arrived :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## steve plywood

Not bad for under a tenner that Chris! Cheers Scott, but does anyone know anything about the destroyer on the dial??? :dntknw:


----------



## luckywatch

Dress Vostok or Poljot?


----------



## chris.ph

Poljot, im just used to putting vostok down lol


----------



## chris.ph

Steve, its definitely not a type 42 lol..... Have a look at janes fighting ships you should find it on there, i should really now but i haven't done ship recognition for twenty yrs


----------



## chris.ph

ive been chatting to john (bowie) and this is now winging its way to me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

WOW! you done it. Let us know what its like. Looks a bit special. You got a proper camera yet? :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph

nope lol


----------



## steve plywood

Nice one Chris! :thumbup: .But whats the story with those bloody great crowns??  Think you'll have to wear that on your right hand!


----------



## chris.ph

i do anyway steve im a leftie


----------



## Kutusov

steve plywood said:


> Nice one Chris! :thumbup: .But whats the story with those bloody great crowns??  Think you'll have to wear that on your right hand!


They are canteen divers, which means that the it's kind of a normal watch inside a bathyscaphe :lol: Crown and tube are locked by the outside "false" crown and tube.

As to right hand, Chris is a big bloke... I don't know if I could wear one on my right leg


----------



## bowie

Chris there are two gaskets with the watch one brown thick one for when you do not have the guard on and the see through one that is on the watch now as I have sent it with the guard on.hope you are strong as it is a heavy watch.also the postman has been but you were not in according to the track and trace.

bowie


----------



## chris.ph

i think i will be able to cope with the weight mate.



and my wonderful old git of a father is picking the watch up from the depot in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## steve plywood

Kutusov said:


> steve plywood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Chris! :thumbup: .But whats the story with those bloody great crowns??  Think you'll have to wear that on your right hand!
> 
> 
> 
> They are canteen divers, which means that the it's kind of a normal watch inside a bathyscaphe :lol: Crown and tube are locked by the outside "false" crown and tube.
> 
> As to right hand, Chris is a big bloke... I don't know if I could wear one on my right leg
Click to expand...

 Thanks, I get it now!


----------



## luckywatch

Anyone with a Vostok Amphibian can now order the new Scuba Dude case back from Meranom for just over a fiver. 

You can also get a plain SS bezel, Dave Murphy style, for just over Â£8. I just ordered one. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

put a link up scott please, i cant blinkin find his shop


----------



## luckywatch

I better PM you or the grumpy old man will be after me. :yahoo:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

luckywatch said:


> I better PM you or the grumpy old man will be after me. :yahoo:


You better believe it!!



:lol:


----------



## chris.ph

forgot about that lol,and we all thought mach's big stick was for his bad leg :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris.ph said:


> forgot about that lol,and we all thought mach's big stick was for his bad leg :tongue2: :tongue2:


Naa, it`s for dealing with cheeky young pups...

...



:lol:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> forgot about that lol,and we all thought mach's big stick was for his bad leg :tongue2: :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> Naa, it`s for dealing with cheeky young pups...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

And I'm not a mod but you know Mach has my full support* and you also know that I have a close connection with Irish... think drones + car bombing... :focus:

* except on the use of dead animals for straping your watches, which I find a totaly decent use of those food-chain underlings. But we've agreed to disagree a long time ago so don't count on that :taz:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> * except on the use of dead animals for straping your watches, which I find a totaly decent use of those food-chain underlings.


It won`t be easy but I`ll try & not to hold that against you <_< 

Here`s my latest Russian, recently purchased from Kev via the Sales Forum...

*Slava cal.2427, 27 Jewels (double spring).*










I intend to put it on a nylon heavy duty strap but I need to cut the shoulderless pins first as I can`t get a tool in to remove them


----------



## chris.ph

tidy :thumbup: , i hope its not a luminous orange strap though mach


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris.ph said:


> tidy :thumbup: , i hope its not a luminous orange strap though mach


I know I can be a bit odd but I`m not completely wacko


----------



## Mutley

Draygo said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> 
> A belated contribution from me with my only Ruskie
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to this strange little corner Andrew
Click to expand...




luckywatch said:


> All the best people hang out in the Russian section. I am beginning to worry that you and Kutusov are posting very high end watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to spend too many roubles and welcome comrade. :russian:


I'm not sure how I keep missing this thread :huh:

After I posted the pic of my Poljot chrono I realised that I had a couple more ruskies :wallbash:

First a Raketa from the 60's ? (I think but not sure)










and a Vostock which I bought many years ago brand new from Roy, lent it to one of my sons only to get it back a couple of weeks later totally trashed :shocking:


----------



## chris.ph

thats not trashed mutely, all it needs is a quick polish :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

That's lovely mach. I would have bought it but you beat me to it. I do like that Slava movement. Its gone to a good home. Lets see It on the new strap. :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

Good old Meranom delivered his wares today. I've always said you can never have too many Scubadudes. And 1 Vostok Partner (which actually has the nicest strap I've ever seen on a new Vostok).


----------



## Kutusov

You're going to wear them all or are some to be xmas gifts and stuff like that?


----------



## Lampoc

Unfortunately I've given out Russian watches in the past for Xmas so I can't really do it again 

They're all going to be modded and sold for charity. I chose Scuba Dudes because there are no applied indices on the dial, therefore they're easiest to "scrub" the dial.


----------



## Kutusov

Ah, right! :thumbup:

Well, I should get myself a classic Amphibia again, I'm just not sure of what dial. I was hoping they would do that SE crossairs Amphibia with standard hands but doesn't seem like it.


----------



## chris.ph

BLINKIN HECK   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Just one to many Partners otherwise perfect and not a Spork in sight.


----------



## woody77

hi this one new to me very nice keeping very good time as well 17 jewels hand wind.not sure how old it its looks like its new .all the best woody77


----------



## chris.ph

very nice woody, it looks good on both mesh and the zulu


----------



## luckywatch

That's a beauty Woody. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I just caved in last nigh...


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Well, I just caved in last nigh...


:clap:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Well, I just caved in last nigh...


 About time to! Need any strap advice????? :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> About time to! Need any strap advice????? :thumbup:


What, bleeding-eye red silicone strap? 

I actually bought the watch for a strap I wanted to try out, in a sort of weird reverse process...










It kind of looks like some Russian camo patterns (although they are using now a lot of digital patterns) and luckily it seems it is a lot more subdued on real life:










They say it's cotton Panama weave with some sort of rubber treatment to make waterproof. If this fails there's an easy enough option, the HR Cordura in black or green.


----------



## luckywatch

The red silicone would match the star. :yahoo: Looking good. Let us see it on the watch when you get it. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Will do. It's going to have a Murphy's bezel too, thanks to Draygo :yes:


----------



## woody77

chris.ph said:


> very nice woody, it looks good on both mesh and the zulu


hi thanks its a nice size as well .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77

luckywatch said:


> That's a beauty Woody. :thumbup:


hi thanks i only a few ussr watches now days .all the best woody77.


----------



## luckywatch

Just a couple of quick shots as I have been told to stay of the PC!!!! :taz:

Cheers all, Scott.










Dave Murphy bezel.



















My new Raketa Messerschmitt 262.


----------



## chris.ph

very nice scott, love the murphy bezel :thumbup:


----------



## bowie

Rose gold plate.


----------



## chris.ph

thats nice, never seen that watch before :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> thats nice, never seen that watch before :thumbup:


I like that. Never seen one before. Is that a Slava movement?


----------



## chris.ph

Slava/Kometa "speedometer-style" watch. Movement is the classic 2627 with double barrel

pinched off wus


----------



## luckywatch

Just changed to one of my new straps.


----------



## bowie

thanks chris yes that is it


----------



## bowie

like the red bezel


----------



## Lampoc

Hmmmm...not sure that works. I think it would look way better with a black dial and black strap. You'll probably change the strap to that orange and black one though


----------



## chris.ph

i think its very patriotic, red, white and blue :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> i think its very patriotic, red, white and blue :thumbup:


Actually, it looks like kind of a Spiderman watch


----------



## bowie

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its very patriotic, red, white and blue :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it looks like kind of a Spiderman watch
Click to expand...

i have this one on a blue shark strap and earlier hands.


----------



## Kutusov

bowie said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its very patriotic, red, white and blue :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it looks like kind of a Spiderman watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have this one on a blue shark strap and earlier hands.
Click to expand...

That's a Komandirskie, right? If so, those are the right hands... I'm guessing based one the hands and crown but I could be wrong.


----------



## bowie

the one I have is the 1st one with original hands and on the back is picture of dolphins,then they changed the back and the hand with arrow on.

bowie


----------



## Rekhmire

luckywatch said:


> Just changed to one of my new straps.


 That's a really interesting watch. What's the story behind that? Apologies if explained elsewhere.


----------



## bowie

it suits that strap very well


----------



## chris.ph

i do like a bund :thumbup:


----------



## steve plywood

That's a Raketa, can't understand why Russians would put German WW2 stuff on their watches though,can anyone fill me in?? (And i don't mean come round our house and beat me up!!)


----------



## steve plywood

How about this one for sale on a certain auction site.


----------



## Lampoc

steve plywood said:


> That's a Raketa, can't understand why Russians would put German WW2 stuff on their watches though,can anyone fill me in?? (And i don't mean come round our house and beat me up!!)


It's an aftermarket dial. These German/WWII themed watches often originate from the Ukraine. It certainly didn't come out of the factory like that.


----------



## steve plywood

Cheers Lampoc. I'll consider myself told off!!


----------



## luckywatch

steve plywood said:


> Cheers Lampoc. I'll consider myself told off!!


Russians make watches likes this for collectors like me. Itâ€™s off the bay from a dealer called Moscowphoto. They got some of my favourite designs. There is a Tiger tank and a Junkers model. Have a look at the submarine model and read the story behind the design of the dial. Amazing. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

This will take you straight to it. 181208613112


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> Hmmmm...not sure that works. I think it would look way better with a black dial and black strap. You'll probably change the strap to that orange and black one though


Oh ye of little faith. Give us half an hour; I got me tool kit out!


----------



## chris.ph

NNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO         :tongue2:


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> steve plywood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Lampoc. I'll consider myself told off!!
> 
> 
> 
> Russians make watches likes this for collectors like me. Itâ€™s off the bay from a dealer called Moscowphoto. They got some of my favourite designs. There is a Tiger tank and a Junkers model. Have a look at the submarine model and read the story behind the design of the dial. Amazing. :yes:
Click to expand...

Afraid we'll have to agree to disagree on this one Scott. As far as I can see, Moscowphoto is selling some pretty nasty frankenwatches and deliberately misleading customers with headings like "24-hour watch of WWII "Tiger". Made by Raketa". Raketa made the watch case and movement only - they would never in a million years put Nazi weaponry on the dial and rightly so.


----------



## luckywatch

Here we are, not a bit of orange in sight. :thumbup:




























Check out the back


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steve plywood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Lampoc. I'll consider myself told off!!
> 
> 
> 
> Russians make watches likes this for collectors like me. Itâ€™s off the bay from a dealer called Moscowphoto. They got some of my favourite designs. There is a Tiger tank and a Junkers model. Have a look at the submarine model and read the story behind the design of the dial. Amazing. :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Afraid we'll have to agree to disagree on this one Scott. As far as I can see, Moscowphoto is selling some pretty nasty frankenwatches and deliberately misleading customers with headings like "24-hour watch of WWII "Tiger". Made by Raketa". Raketa made the watch case and movement only - they would never in a million years put Nazi weaponry on the dial and rightly so.
Click to expand...

All I am saying is dealers make these dials for collectors. If I had the skill I would make my own dials. The word Franken is for the purists and I am not one. Change the dial on a Vostok Amphibian and you still got a Vostok Amphibian. I see something I like and I buy it. The term Nazi never entered my mind. Wehrmacht yes. I collect all sorts of army stuff. Russian, German, British and American.

Here is my new Christmas hat.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Lampoc

I freaking love that hat!

I have nothing against modded watches or correct WWII era watches, be they Ally or Axis, but I just find that Wehrmacht stuff on Russian watches is a bit tasteless. Even the OTT marketing morons at Raketa agree with me (not sure that says a lot...).

On a totally different note, do you play World of Tanks? You should - it's free and damn good fun. And you get to drive a Tiger


----------



## William_Wilson

Lampoc said:


> I freaking love that hat!
> 
> I have nothing against modded watches or correct WWII era watches, be they Ally or Axis, but I just find that Wehrmacht stuff on Russian watches is a bit tasteless. Even the OTT marketing morons at Raketa agree with me (not sure that says a lot...).


The hat is fish fur.

Unfortunately, some eBayers in the Ukraine will take any old period watch movement and put a case and dial on it and call it a German pilot's watch. The melt down of gold cases has made a lot of old movements available for this nonsense.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Here we are, not a bit of orange in sight. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> The term Nazi never entered my mind. Wehrmacht yes.


You mean Luftwaffe? ilot:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The term Nazi never entered my mind. Wehrmacht yes.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean Luftwaffe? ilot:
Click to expand...

 No I was thinking about the Tiger tank.


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> I freaking love that hat!
> 
> I have nothing against modded watches or correct WWII era watches, be they Ally or Axis, but I just find that Wehrmacht stuff on Russian watches is a bit tasteless. Even the OTT marketing morons at Raketa agree with me (not sure that says a lot...).
> 
> On a totally different note, do you play World of Tanks? You should - it's free and damn good fun. And you get to drive a Tiger





Lampoc said:


> I freaking love that hat!
> 
> I have nothing against modded watches or correct WWII era watches, be they Ally or Axis, but I just find that Wehrmacht stuff on Russian watches is a bit tasteless. Even the OTT marketing morons at Raketa agree with me (not sure that says a lot...).
> 
> On a totally different note, do you play World of Tanks? You should - it's free and damn good fun. And you get to drive a Tiger


I downloaded world of war planes last week but canâ€™t manage the flying bit! :taz: I was fine in Gunnery practice I just need a pilot. I might have a look at the tank one next if itâ€™s any easier.


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I freaking love that hat!
> 
> I have nothing against modded watches or correct WWII era watches, be they Ally or Axis, but I just find that Wehrmacht stuff on Russian watches is a bit tasteless. Even the OTT marketing morons at Raketa agree with me (not sure that says a lot...).
> 
> 
> 
> The hat is fish fur.
> 
> Unfortunately, some eBayers in the Ukraine will take any old period watch movement and put a case and dial on it and call it a German pilot's watch. The melt down of gold cases has made a lot of old movements available for this nonsense.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

I never thought for a minute that I have a pilots watch. Not for forty quid. Itâ€™s just a fun watch.

The time is spot on as well.

Fish fur! Donâ€™t upset the 710. The hat is from Ushanka.com. You should see the gloves.


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> The hat is fish fur.


Doesn't anyone sell those in proper black bear fur, like the helmets of the Queen's Guard?


----------



## Lampoc

Yeah, I found World of Planes a bit tricky too. Tanks is easy - drive, aim, shoot  My in-game name is Lampoc so feel free to add me!


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Yeah, I found World of Planes a bit tricky too. Tanks is easy - drive, aim, shoot  My in-game name is Lampoc so feel free to add me!


I tried and tried IL-2 Sturmovick from the first release (what I said) to Pacific Fighters (all the maps, updates until then) and I just can't do it. Even in most arcade level they offer, I can't fly those things. I even bought and read books about how to fly but it's too damn tough.

It's a real work of art though, Ukrainian team (I think) who fly real WW2 planes and they used to give out 500MB of updates more or less on a weekly bases correcting stuff they found unrealistic or wrong. It's probably the best warplane simulator out there and they also have an online multiplayer option. Needless to say you won't last 2 seconds against the experienced crowd.


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I found World of Planes a bit tricky too. Tanks is easy - drive, aim, shoot  My in-game name is Lampoc so feel free to add me!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried and tried IL-2 Sturmovick from the first release (what I said) to Pacific Fighters (all the maps, updates until then) and I just can't do it. Even in most arcade level they offer, I can't fly those things. I even bought and read books about how to fly but it's too damn tough.
> 
> It's a real work of art though, Ukrainian team (I think) who fly real WW2 planes and they used to give out 500MB of updates more or less on a weekly bases correcting stuff they found unrealistic or wrong. It's probably the best warplane simulator out there and they also have an online multiplayer option. Needless to say you won't last 2 seconds against the experienced crowd.
Click to expand...

 I have deleted world of war planes and am now learning to drive a tank. So *watch* out. :tank:


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> I have deleted world of war planes and am now learning to drive a tank. So *watch* out. :tank:


Sweet. Let me know your username and I'll keep an eye out for you


----------



## luckywatch

Just arrived from Meranon for my birthday next saturday. :yahoo: Its the 090 Radio Room SE with the brushed finish case. I chose the special Meranon bezel and it should have been on a mesh strap but they sent the wrong strap. :taz: Its got the new Scuba Dude back. Meranom said they will send on the mesh strap What do you guys think of the new bezel? :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

just a pity they dont do a world of type 42 destroyers h34r:

very nice scott :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have deleted world of war planes and am now learning to drive a tank. So *watch* out. :tank:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. Let me know your username and I'll keep an eye out for you
Click to expand...

 I keep geting blown up!!! :taz: Keep an eye out for bombaimer.


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...not sure that works. I think it would look way better with a black dial and black strap. You'll probably change the strap to that orange and black one though
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ye of little faith. Give us half an hour; I got me tool kit out!
Click to expand...

Quick question but where did you get that bezel or is it a standard item. My amphibia is in transit I wouldn't mind putting a bezel on it like that


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...not sure that works. I think it would look way better with a black dial and black strap. You'll probably change the strap to that orange and black one though
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ye of little faith. Give us half an hour; I got me tool kit out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quick question but where did you get that bezel or is it a standard item. My amphibia is in transit I wouldn't mind putting a bezel on it like that
Click to expand...

Dave Murphy checkout his website in the states. A few of the guys on here use him.


----------



## mcb2007

Thanks once again lucky your a star


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> What do you guys think of the new bezel?


Well, it shows that Vostok is making an effort to bring new stuff out and bezels certainly are something that radically changes the looks on a watch. I happen to like the original bezel of that watch very much so I think I would rather have it than that one...

What's the finish of the case like on your new watch? I still don't get what that finish is... it's not brushed, it's not sand blasted... what do you think that is?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of the new bezel?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it shows that Vostok is making an effort to bring new stuff out and bezels certainly are something that radically changes the looks on a watch. I happen to like the original bezel of that watch very much so I think I would rather have it than that one...
> 
> What's the finish of the case like on your new watch? I still don't get what that finish is... it's not brushed, it's not sand blasted... what do you think that is?
Click to expand...

If you painted something with matt silver paint it would look like this. Not my usual choice but I wanted something different. It should look good when I get the mesh.

They sent me the original bezel so I got both if I ever wanted to change. Meranon have really studied what is popular with watch enthusiasts.


----------



## chris.ph

just won another raketa to add to my little collection :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

Very nice. Is that a black case or is it just the light?


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> If you painted something with matt silver paint it would look like this.


But it's not painted, is it? Maybe it's some sort of rough, out the mold thing that doesn't get polished?


----------



## chris.ph

Lampoc said:


> Very nice. Is that a black case or is it just the light?


its black lampoc, there were lots of nice pictures of it in the original listing


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Is that a black case or is it just the light?
> 
> 
> 
> its black lampoc, there were lots of nice pictures of it in the original listing
Click to expand...

 Nice one, looks like a dress watch. You will be able to go out places now and look smart.


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you painted something with matt silver paint it would look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not painted, is it? Maybe it's some sort of rough, out the mold thing that doesn't get polished?
Click to expand...

 Could be, I should ask meranom. I like to think its some sort of secret Russian coating...... :russian:


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> Very nice. Is that a black case or is it just the light?


With his camera itâ€™s probably orange...... :tongue2:


----------



## Draygo

Just received this one today... It's my third Sturmanskie chrono - I have an original soviet one, as well as one of the first reissues. This is one of the second, slightly bulkier Volmax reissues, and I must say I really like the slightly larger case, pushers and crown.










When I have a bit more time, I'll take a photo that's in focus







- sorry.

Happy new year, everyone. I've enjoyed checking out your new arrivals this year :cheers:


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you painted something with matt silver paint it would look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not painted, is it? Maybe it's some sort of rough, out the mold thing that doesn't get polished?
Click to expand...

I have this case on a standard Amphibia... I'd say it's definitely a finish created from some sort of abrasion, but it's somehow smoother and less fine than a standard bead blast. With all due respect to our friends in Chistopol, I put it down to being a slightly cheaper or less sophisticated bead blasting! :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


>


Out of focus, huh? You, sir, are just bragging... :lol:

Beautiful, beautiful thing, much nicer than the dull light grey one no matter how historically accurate it is or is not. :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Could be, I should ask meranom. I like to think its some sort of secret Russian coating...... :russian:





Draygo said:


> I have this case on a standard Amphibia... I'd say it's definitely a finish created from some sort of abrasion, but it's somehow smoother and less fine than a standard bead blast. With all due respect to our friends in Chistopol, I put it down to being a slightly cheaper or less sophisticated bead blasting! :lol:


So... probably what they use for ice hockey pucks.. hi: (finally managed to write something that would let me use that smiley :lol


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Out of focus, huh? You, sir, are just bragging... :lol:


:lol: :lol: No, not false modesty... you just happen to know it's got Sturmanskie written on the dial without having to read it!


----------



## luckywatch

Oh dear, oh dear a Russian chrono and a very good looking one. :thumbup: One day. Any pointers on where to get one from? One day. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

stop buying all the vostoks scott and save your lunch money :tongue2:


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Oh dear, oh dear a Russian chrono and a very good looking one. :thumbup: One day. Any pointers on where to get one from? One day. :yes:


There's a few out there, Scott. eBay obviously for used ones, but they're usually the originals and have seen some wear! New they're getting pricey, some silly pricey. If you search for 'Sturmanskie (and Shturmanskie with the h) chronograph', you'll find a few. If not, PM me.


----------



## chris.ph

sorry draygo, i forgot to say that that is a good looking bit of kit :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

chris.ph said:


> sorry draygo, i forgot to say that that is a good looking bit of kit :thumbup:


:lol: :cheers:


----------



## luckywatch

I just been looking. I need to lie down....... :sweatdrop:


----------



## chris.ph

shall i call an ambulance :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> shall i call an ambulance :tongue2: :tongue2:


 If I buy one, YES!


----------



## luckywatch

Got a couple of new straps for the Russians today. First up is a mesh to replace Spiderman. This is the fourth strap on this watch and I am happy now. Watchgecko supplied with spring bars 22 mm on the 710 case. Just under Â£20 delivered.


----------



## luckywatch

Next up is a 'Field and Stream' from across the pond. Cost Â£7.60 including delivery! Quite thick and with an aged look. Its for 18mm lugs but its cut clever to make the band wider than the lugs. I got the idea from a guy on WUS.


----------



## chris.ph

thats a nice looking strap for a change there scott :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> Got a couple of new straps for the Russians today. First up is a mesh to replace Spiderman. This is the fourth strap on this watch and I am happy now. Watchgecko supplied with spring bars 22 mm on the 710 case. Just under Â£20 delivered.


Like the look of that ,still waiting for Meranom to send mine out but 100% going on a mesh when it drops.


----------



## bowie

looks nice on mesh


----------



## mcb2007




----------



## mcb2007

There they are


----------



## Time Bomb

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple of new straps for the Russians today. First up is a mesh to replace Spiderman. This is the fourth strap on this watch and I am happy now. Watchgecko supplied with spring bars 22 mm on the 710 case. Just under Â£20 delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the look of that ,still waiting for Meranom to send mine out but 100% going on a mesh when it drops.
Click to expand...

Just ordered one of those straps myself. How are you finding it. I'm worried my arm hair could be stripped by it?


----------



## luckywatch

Time Bomb said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple of new straps for the Russians today. First up is a mesh to replace Spiderman. This is the fourth strap on this watch and I am happy now. Watchgecko supplied with spring bars 22 mm on the 710 case. Just under Â£20 delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> Like the look of that ,still waiting for Meranom to send mine out but 100% going on a mesh when it drops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just ordered one of those straps myself. How are you finding it. I'm worried my arm hair could be stripped by it?
Click to expand...

I never used to like mesh but I got 3 or 4 now. No hair pulling like the standard bracelets really nice to wear and simple to adjust.


----------



## luckywatch

This arrived today from Draygo. I am absolutely chuffed to bits with it. Managed to get a few shots in the garden before the light goes. I got to decide on a strap next even though Draygo sent me two. I am thinking mesh or a bund at the moment.

It was a pleasure doing a deal with Draygo. In fact itâ€™s been a pleasure dealing with everyone on this forum. Thanks also to RLT for the privilege.

I am one happy bunny tonight. Might even do the washing up after dinner! But not with my lovely new watch on.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I am thinking mesh or a bund at the moment.


Mesh?? MESH?? On a Russian Air Force chrono??  I give up on you...

Anyway, mind those semi-hooded lugs, that little bit on top that makes it look like it still has 18mm lugs like the original. It makes it impossible to fit thick stuff in there.


----------



## chris.ph

very nice scott, does your mrs know that its arrived lol


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking mesh or a bund at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Mesh?? MESH?? On a Russian Air Force chrono??  I give up on you...
> 
> Anyway, mind those semi-hooded lugs, that little bit on top that makes it look like it still has 18mm lugs like the original. It makes it impossible to fit thick stuff in there.
Click to expand...

 Dont give up yet! wait till you see the strap.


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> very nice scott, does your mrs know that its arrived lol


 Yes but its her birthday in a couple of weeks and she has asked me how much she is allowed. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

lots then


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Dont give up yet! wait till you see the strap.


No, I refuse!! No more abuse, pleeeasee!!!! :no: :fear:


----------



## KO_81

Got this from Draygo, my first Russian.


----------



## luckywatch

Very nice 710 case and a classic dial. :thumbup:


----------



## KO_81

Thanks for the comment Scott, still trying to let it grow on me as I'm not sure about it yet! Lol. :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

dibs if you dont want it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

KO_81 said:


> Thanks for the comment Scott, still trying to let it grow on me as I'm not sure about it yet! Lol. :lol:


Classic watch like that grows very well on a bund. I will give it another 10 days before I inform the authorities in Moscow.


----------



## chris.ph

not a day glo orange strap in sight scott are you feeling ok  :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> not a day glo orange strap in sight scott are you feeling ok  :tongue2:


 I was trying to impress kutosov. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I was trying to impress kutosov. :thumbup:


Spelling a Russian hero name like that doesn't impress me all that much... :taz:


----------



## mcb2007

chris.ph said:


> dibs if you dont want it :thumbup: :thumbup:


No no it's the one I missed by a minute it's mine I say


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to impress kutosov. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Spelling a Russian hero name like that doesn't impress me all that much... :taz:
Click to expand...

Oh no! And I bet you really liked the straps but I went and spoilt it. :lol: To make up I have researched the great name and have learnt that he defeated Napoleon. Also I have a picture of the order of Kutuzov. Now I think you are really impressed.


----------



## Kutusov

You had to research it?? Mate, you're sinking lower and lower at every try... and you got the name wrong again, although wikipedia spells it with a "Z".

Also, if you had read War and Peace, you would realize that Kutusov's victory wasn't much of a victory. He just kept retreating and maintaining his army as a whole and when Napoleon took Moscow his army fell apart. That meant the big French retreat with the Russian army and partisans harassing and eroding the French lines all the way back.

In some way, Kutusov's strategy was similar to Washington's against you guys, just keeping the army moving and avoiding destruction by head on confrontation with a superior force.


----------



## Lampoc

I'd recommend "1812, Napoleon's Fatal March on Moscow" by Adam Zamoyski. Great book. If you buy one of my cheapie Russians Scott, I'll send you the book as a freebie extra!


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I'd recommend "1812, Napoleon's Fatal March on Moscow" by Adam Zamoyski. Great book. If you buy one of my cheapie Russians Scott, I'll send you the book as a freebie extra!


...or Riasanovsky's "A History of Russia". But whatever you read, don't let "War and Peace" pass you by, it's one of the best novels ever written (and I have to confess I'm not a huge Tolstoy fan).


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> You had to research it?? Mate, you're sinking lower and lower at every try... and you got the name wrong again, although wikipedia spells it with a "Z".
> 
> Also, if you had read War and Peace, you would realize that Kutusov's victory wasn't much of a victory. He just kept retreating and maintaining his army as a whole and when Napoleon took Moscow his army fell apart. That meant the big French retreat with the Russian army and partisans harassing and eroding the French lines all the way back.
> 
> In some way, Kutusov's strategy was similar to Washington's against you guys, just keeping the army moving and avoiding destruction by head on confrontation with a superior force.


 :sadwalk: :sadwalk: :sadwalk:


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> I'd recommend "1812, Napoleon's Fatal March on Moscow" by Adam Zamoyski. Great book. If you buy one of my cheapie Russians Scott, I'll send you the book as a freebie extra!


 I know a song about 1812. :yahoo:


----------



## Lampoc

I started reading War and Peace many moons ago but it got a bit too much for me. I love history but I'm just not a fan of novels.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I know a song about 1812. :yahoo:


----------



## Lampoc

I know a song about Rasputin!


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I started reading War and Peace many moons ago but it got a bit too much for me. I love history but I'm just not a fan of novels.


Well, I guess you can watch this http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063794/ or this http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0495055/ Don't bother with the Hollywood oldie staring Audrey Hepburn and Henry Fonda, it's very superficial and abridged.


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I know a song about Rasputin!


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> In some way, Kutusov's strategy was similar to Washington's against you guys, just keeping the army moving and avoiding destruction by head on confrontation with a superior force.


Washington fought a war of terror.

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

Getting back to the subject of straps I have ordered two. One from the big river and one from Florida.

Anyone with any knowledge of straps will know what famous brand comes from Florida. :big_boss:


----------



## chris.ph

no idea


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> no idea


 Call yourself a watch collector? I am sure Kutusov will know. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Call yourself a watch collector? I am sure Kutusov will know. :yes:


No, I don't... Crown & Buckle?


----------



## William_Wilson

Florida? :huh:

Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc

Florida? Has to be alligator skin surely?


----------



## chris.ph

Or boa constrictor as they seem to be eating all the alligators in the everglades


----------



## chris.ph

this turned up in the post this morning, its in pretty good nick and at the moment its ticking away nicely alongside my worldtimer and perpetual calender


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> this turned up in the post this morning, its in pretty good nick and at the moment its ticking away nicely alongside my worldtimer and perpetual calender


 Is it a watch?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call yourself a watch collector? I am sure Kutusov will know. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't... Crown & Buckle?
Click to expand...

 Come on Kutusov you should know this. Try this quote from the seller:

***** **** has the largest selection of watch attachments in the world and is located right here in Largo Floridaâ€¦I live minutes from the factory which allows me to go to the factory on a regular basis so I can hand select the best and most beautiful bands they make. It also allows me to get anything that ***** **** and ***** carries regardless of it being on or off of my inventory list. Living so close to the factory always assures fast shipping even with a special request.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> ***** **** has the largest selection of watch attachments in the world and is located right here in Largo Floridaâ€¦I live minutes from the factory which allows me to go to the factory on a regular basis so I can hand select the best and most beautiful bands they make. It also allows me to get anything that ***** **** and ***** carries regardless of it being on or off of my inventory list. Living so close to the factory always assures fast shipping even with a special request.


Ah, ok, that was my other guess. Hadley Roma from Kostasd. I bet you already know this but, just in case, mind that you have an UK HR retailer - westonwatchstraps - and a slightly cheaper than Kostasd US one - holbensfinewatchbands. I've ordered straps from all of them and they're all great guys.


----------



## luckywatch

You got it! :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson

No, you're close but it's not Hadley Roma. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> No, you're close but it's not Hadley Roma.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I've noticed... it's Hadly Roma


----------



## William_Wilson

I still want another clue. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc

It was Colonel Mustard in the library with a candlestick.


----------



## William_Wilson

Lampoc said:


> It was Colonel Mustard in the library with a candlestick.


Is that a suggestion or an accusation? 

Later,

William


----------



## mcb2007

Latest one arrived today.


----------



## luckywatch

We need more pictures. The back and what sort of strap ETC. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Now here are some pictures of my new strap. Got to wait a bit for the HR from across the pond. This one is from the big river site, black leather and white stitching. Well what you think ?


----------



## Kutusov

Mate, I swear I didn't made a promise to always come down on your strap choices but... that pad is too long... and I don't think I like the white stitchings. :blush2:

Funny that I've only noticed now that that one is a real Air Force reissue with no crown at 9, a 0 at 12 instead of an arrow and probably a hacking 3133. That's a pretty special one! So special I would probably invest on Rios Tula (juchten leather) for that one


----------



## luckywatch

Wow I just checked and the movement hacks. I will wait and see what the Roma lookks like. I looked at some on the main 3133 dealer sites in Germany expensive but very cool.

You got a link to the Rios Tula or should I just google it?


----------



## Kutusov

The 3133 with the hacking lever is actually called a 31659... for some reason, some have 3133 stamped on the bridge, probably because it's just a little thing that stops the balance wheel that they added to the regular 3133.

We can't post links but google watchbandcentre (for example) and either go to the Rios tab on top and then 20mm or click on the military/aviator tab. It's about â‚¬50 worth of strap but it's oiled Russian leather and made by one of my favourite brands, I think 95% of my leather straps are made by those guys. HR has the wonderful Cordura straps but all the others I've tried are just Ok at best.


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Funny that I've only noticed now that that one is a real Air Force reissue with no crown at 9, a 0 at 12 instead of an arrow and probably a hacking 3133. That's a pretty special one! So special I would probably invest on Rios Tula (juchten leather) for that one





luckywatch said:


> Wow I just checked and the movement hacks. I will wait and see what the Roma lookks like. I looked at some on the main 3133 dealer sites in Germany expensive but very cool.
> 
> You got a link to the Rios Tula or should I just google it?


Yep, it's the 31659 variant. You only get quality from me, Scott.









...but I forgot to mention it. Good job, or I might have put the price up. :lol:

Edit: crossed over with Renato's post above.


----------



## Kutusov

And you don't get the irritatingly free chapter ring with that one. We have been talking about the Okeah on the other thread and that was such a mind **** with mine that I actually glued down the 9 o'clock crown :sweatdrop:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> The 3133 with the hacking lever is actually called a 31659... for some reason, some have 3133 stamped on the bridge, probably because it's just a little thing that stops the balance wheel that they added to the regular 3133.
> 
> We can't post links but google watchbandcentre (for example) and either go to the Rios tab on top and then 20mm or click on the military/aviator tab. It's about â‚¬50 worth of strap but it's oiled Russian leather and made by one of my favourite brands, I think 95% of my leather straps are made by those guys. HR has the wonderful Cordura straps but all the others I've tried are just Ok at best.


 I am there but there are loads of Rios. You looking at a bund?


----------



## luckywatch

I found it !!! SSSH!!! 710 just came in.


----------



## teadazed

Second new russian arrival of the week. A 420 and it is a looker...


























[










This russian watch thing is addictive.


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, it's the black bund with black stitchings. Should be called Tula and should go for a little over â‚¬50.


----------



## luckywatch

teadazed said:


> Second new russian arrival of the week. A 420 and it is a looker...
> 
> This russian watch thing is addictive.


 That 420 SE is a modern classic. Good choice. Mine wants to say hello.


----------



## luckywatch

The Hadley Roma has landed. 























































There is so much leather you can smell it, no joke. One of the cool things about it is it comes with 2 sets of tabs so you can fit an 18 or a 20 lug. They do a brown version and I have seen it on a Seagull 63 and that looks as good as it gets.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

It`s probably best if I say nothing :shutup:

Well ok, great watch, interesting looking book & that`s a very bright shirt you have there 

You`ll note I didn`t mention the bit of dead animal attached to the watch.


----------



## chris.ph

good god, scott DOES have a taste after all just not in shirts :tongue2:


----------



## Draygo

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`ll note I didn`t mention the bit of dead animal attached to the watch.


I think that's 'quite a lot'. Not 'a bit'.


----------



## chris.ph

i like it, nice and chunky :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

That's one hell of a buckle , is it off a belt lol


----------



## Kutusov

:groan:

Scott.. repeat after me... Rios Tula... No yellow shirts under any circumstance...


----------



## luckywatch

They have been very complimentary on WUS even connoisseurs of straps from other countries in the EU seem to be pleased. I think the members on WUS seem to know their stuff. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> They have been very complimentary on WUS even connoisseurs of straps from other countries in the EU seem to be pleased. I think the members on WUS seem to know their stuff. :yes:


Trust me, they obviously don't :lol:

You need something thin and simple with that one, take a look at the bunds over at Timefactors :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

I can't believe I'm siding with Scott on his strap choice, but I like it


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> I can't believe I'm siding with Scott on his strap choice, but I like it


 Fiver in the post for you..







Anyone want to buy a yellow shirt?

I am watching this Komandirskie at the moment. I really should stop buying them.


----------



## lewjamben

martinzx said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This now leaves me with 2 dilemma's
> 
> First, I've not seen one of these with this fluted bezel before, so despite buying from a well reputed 'bayer on recommendation I'm hoping it's not a franken. Anyone with info to confirm / allay my fears? Still I love the look of it anyway. Calendar dated to run to 2012, so at east 2 years running from it before I stop using the calendar feature.
> 
> Secondly problem; I've now just blown my own rule about one watch per manufacturer into oblivion as this is my 2nd Raketa, so it looks like my 24hr Globus will have to go. Shame but there are too many brands / weird functions to collect & not enough space / money to go round them so if anyones interested I'll probably be putting it on the ads site soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watch ! I agree i do not think its a franken, many variations it seems, my calendar also is 2012, i think they are probably runs from 1992 or so (20years calendar), as far as I can make out its the 80's watches which calendar runs out in 2000 ( maybe 1980-2000) not sure??
> 
> I also agree with Kutusov no way one model per brand, to many great watches to miss out on.
> 
> list of USSR & Russian brands
> 
> Agat (Arat) (Azam) (# stopwatches only AFAIK)
> 
> Albatross (Audampoc) (~ used by Vostok)
> 
> Almaz (Anmaz) (Aamaz)
> 
> Amphibian (~ used by Vostok)
> 
> Antarktida (Ahtapknaa) (Anctarctica)
> 
> Aurora (Abpopa)
> 
> Buran (Bypah) (~ used by various makers)
> 
> BPEMR (Bpemr) (Time) (# Export item from Slava)
> 
> Cardi (Cardi-Vostok) (Raketa Cardi) (Poljot Cardi) * seenote below
> 
> Cardinal
> 
> Chaika (Yanka)
> 
> Cmapm (Start) {# may be also East German or Eastern bloc}
> 
> Cornavin {# some may have Swiss Movements}
> 
> Cosmos (Kocmoc)
> 
> Crystal (Kpntcann) (Kpucmailil)
> 
> Druschba (Apyxga)
> 
> Electronika (Enektpohnka) {# Digital Electronic Watches}
> 
> Era (Epa) (3pa)
> 
> Generalskie (Generalskijie){~ used by Vostok}
> 
> Garo
> 
> Iskra (Nckpa) (Spark)
> 
> Jantar (Rhtapg) (Amber)
> 
> Junost (Iohoctg) (Youngster) {# small watches â€" boys sizes?)
> 
> K-43
> 
> Kama
> 
> Kirovski (Kirowskie) (Kupobckue)
> 
> Kolos (Konoc)
> 
> Kometa (Comet)
> 
> Leningrad (Aennipaa)
> 
> Luch (Ray) (Ayz) (Beam)
> 
> Lux (Aiokc)
> 
> Mayak (Majak) (Mark)
> 
> Mechta (Meyta)
> 
> Miesto
> 
> Mir (Mnp)
> 
> Moljna (Monhnr) (Lightning){# Pocket watches â€" someWristwatches}
> 
> Moskowskijie (Mockobckne) (Moscovite)
> 
> Moskva (Moskwa) (Moscow)
> 
> Neva (Niva) (Heba)
> 
> NII (Hnn)
> 
> Okeah (Okean) (Ocean) (Okapah)
> 
> Olympic
> 
> Orbita (Opgnta)
> 
> Orion
> 
> Peterhof (Neteprob) (Netetop)
> 
> Petrodvorez (Netpoabopeu)
> 
> Pobeda (Nobeaa) (Tiodeda) (Victory)
> 
> Poljot (Nonet) (Flight)
> 
> Raduga (Paayra) (Rainbow)
> 
> Raketa (Paketa) (Rocket)
> 
> Rekord (Pekopa)
> 
> Rodina (Poanha)
> 
> Rubin (Pybnh)
> 
> Russia (Poccnr)
> 
> Salyut (Caniot) (Catrom)
> 
> Sarja {see Zaria)
> 
> Saturn (Catyph)
> 
> Sekonda {# Newer models may use movements sourced from Japanor China}
> 
> Severni Polus (North Pole)
> 
> Signal (Cnrhan) (Cuemar)
> 
> Slatoustowski ( Bnatoyctobcknn) {# known for the huge Diverswatch, 280 grams weight)
> 
> Slava (Cnaba) (Craba) (Glory)
> 
> Sportnivnie (Cnoptnbhbie) (Sports)
> 
> Sputnik (Cnythnk) (Satellite)
> 
> Stolichnyje (Ctonnuhbie)
> 
> Strela (Ctpena) (Ctpeaa) (Arrow) {# used as a name byPoljot}
> 
> Sturmanski (Shturmanskie) (Wtypmahckne){# used as a name byVostok}
> 
> Sura (Cypa)
> 
> Svet (Sviet) (Cbet) (Clef)
> 
> Ural (Ypan) (Ypad)
> 
> Uran (Ypah) (Uranus)
> 
> Viesna (Vesna) (Becha)
> 
> Volga (Bonha) (Wave)
> 
> Vympel (Wimpiel) (B6imnea)
> 
> Vostok (Wostock) (Boctok)
> 
> Zarja (Zaria) (3apr) (Dawn)
> 
> Zim (3NM)
> 
> Zodiac
> 
> Zvezda (Zvesda) (3be3aa) (Star)
> 
> Additionally
> 
> Minerva ? (possibly?)
> 
> Orient ? (V slight possibility some models may use movementssourced from Russia)
> 
> Names on Dials (not necessarily maker's names)
> 
> used on Poljot Sturmanski and others
> 
> BBC BMo
> 
> Buran (Bypah)
> 
> Capitan (used on Vostok and Cardi-Vostok)
> 
> Strahlen-Gesichert
> 
> Sturmanskie
> 
> * Cardi is a "blanket" name used with variousmovements from different makers, and mainly intended for the export market. Agood example of "badge engineering" to meet a particular marketplace.
> 
> This list i gleened from the net,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we will be busy for years, great stuff ...lol
Click to expand...

It'd be useful if this post was made a Sticky.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Anyone want to buy a yellow shirt?


Depends... how much would you pay us to take it from you? :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

i like the perp calender, ive got an earlier one but the same colour that ive just repaired


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to buy a yellow shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends... how much would you pay us to take it from you? :lol:
Click to expand...

It would have to be a lot of dosh & even more if you wanted someone to actually wear it  :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

I just bought this Vostok Komandirskie 2414 movement 17 jewel manual wind. Its got the rising sun dial I had been looking for. :thumbup: Now the long wait begins. Estimated delivery is mid march. :sadwalk:


----------



## apeks

*Vostok Amph 110SE on a nice handmade strap I received in the post today*


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I just bought this Vostok Komandirskie 2414 movement 17 jewel manual wind. Its got the rising sun dial I had been looking for. :thumbup: Now the long wait begins. Estimated delivery is mid march. :sadwalk:


That's a nice one, I tried to track one down for sometime but could never find one that was right. I can't remember where I got this but that's like a dress military one, for those guys marching on Lenin's mausoleum and the eternal flame and all that. I say I can't remember where I got this because, if it's true, then yes, there were issued Vostok watches

...gods, I used to know a bit about these watches, apparently can't remember a thing now...


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this Vostok Komandirskie 2414 movement 17 jewel manual wind. Its got the rising sun dial I had been looking for. :thumbup: Now the long wait begins. Estimated delivery is mid march. :sadwalk:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice one, I tried to track one down for sometime but could never find one that was right. I can't remember where I got this but that's like a dress military one, for those guys marching on Lenin's mausoleum and the eternal flame and all that. I say I can't remember where I got this because, if it's true, then yes, there were issued Vostok watches
> 
> ...gods, I used to know a bit about these watches, apparently can't remember a thing now...
Click to expand...

 Cheers, it is listed in Juri Levenberg's book.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I remember seeing these sunbursts on sale in a trendy clothes shop in Leicester in the early `90s & I used to have one that I bought off Roy a few years ago, lovely watch but the dial was crazed so I eventually sold it


----------



## luckywatch

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I remember seeing these sunbursts on sale in a trendy clothes shop in Leicester in the early `90s & I used to have one that I bought off Roy a few years ago, lovely watch but the dial was crazed so I eventually sold it


I find myself ostracised for wearing a trendy yellow shirt only to find out you are a frequenter of trendy clothes shops.


----------



## luckywatch

apeks said:


> *Vostok Amph 110SE on a nice handmade strap I received in the post today*


 Good choice. Be nice to see a bit more of the strap. :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

luckywatch said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing these sunbursts on sale in a trendy clothes shop in Leicester in the early `90s & I used to have one that I bought off Roy a few years ago, lovely watch but the dial was crazed so I eventually sold it
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself ostracised for wearing a trendy yellow shirt only to find out you are a frequenter of trendy clothes shops.
Click to expand...

I didn`t say I frequented them I just saw a Vostok Sunburst in one of their windows & anyway I`m a scruffy old ex-hippy, is it at all likely that they would even let me in the shop? :lol:

Edit > as to that yellow shirt - you deserve everything you get wearing it :rofl:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I find myself ostracised for wearing a trendy yellow shirt only to find out you are a frequenter of trendy clothes shops.


Whoever told you that a yellow shirt is trendy must be smoking the good stuff


----------



## William_Wilson

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

 Is that what mach looked like when he was young?


----------



## William_Wilson

Apparently. 

It is a composite of his head and how he described the trendy gear he wore during the 70's.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Apparently.
> 
> It is a composite of his head and how he described the trendy gear he wore during the 70's.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Nha, he told you he was a scruffy hippie... not a... is that from Space: Above and Beyond?

Anyway...


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> apeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vostok Amph 110SE on a nice handmade strap I received in the post today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice. Be nice to see a bit more of the strap. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Do you find the 110 case sits a bit flat on the wrist, because of the straight lugs or is it just me .


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> is that from Space: Above and Beyond?


Yes, James Morrison's body circa mid 90's. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> is that from Space: Above and Beyond?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, James Morrison's body circa mid 90's.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

Such a cool show... they should bring that back (I know I said this before). BTW, that Almost Human thing seems like it pretty much has it the wall. Either they bring some decent writers and get a decent subplot in there or that's it.


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> BTW, that Almost Human thing seems like it pretty much has it the wall. Either they bring some decent writers and get a decent subplot in there or that's it.


Why on earth do they need a subplot? Most modern TV programmes are choked to death by directionless/endless subplots. Whatever happened to spending the first season establishing characters and their interaction with each other?

Anyway, there is a subplot lurking quietly. I suspect it is waiting for the main character's dynamic to solidify. Don't allow modern television's fear of failure and inability let programmes develop dictate your viewing choices.

Ummm... Here's a watch.










Later,

William


----------



## apeks

luckywatch said:


> apeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Vostok Amph 110SE on a nice handmade strap I received in the post today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice. Be nice to see a bit more of the strap. :thumbup:
Click to expand...






















mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Vostok Amph 110SE on a nice handmade strap I received in the post today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice. Be nice to see a bit more of the strap. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you find the 110 case sits a bit flat on the wrist, because of the straight lugs or is it just me .
Click to expand...

I think your right, it does sit a little flat. I used to have it on a mesh bracelet which was a better fit, but abit too 'bling' for my liking.

The brown with green stitching really suits it, on the wrist again today


----------



## luckywatch

apeks said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Vostok Amph 110SE on a nice handmade strap I received in the post today*
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice. Be nice to see a bit more of the strap. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Vostok Amph 110SE on a nice handmade strap I received in the post today*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good choice. Be nice to see a bit more of the strap. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you find the 110 case sits a bit flat on the wrist, because of the straight lugs or is it just me .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your right, it does sit a little flat. I used to have it on a mesh bracelet which was a better fit, but abit too 'bling' for my liking.
> 
> The brown with green stitching really suits it, on the wrist again today
Click to expand...

Wow thatâ€™s a strap, well worth taking the pictures. Bloody cool looking watch as well. Is that a Pav strap?


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that Almost Human thing seems like it pretty much has it the wall. Either they bring some decent writers and get a decent subplot in there or that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth do they need a subplot? Most modern TV programmes are choked to death by directionless/endless subplots. Whatever happened to spending the first season establishing characters and their interaction with each other?
> 
> Anyway, there is a subplot lurking quietly. I suspect it is waiting for the main character's dynamic to solidify. Don't allow modern television's fear of failure and inability let programmes develop dictate your viewing choices.
> 
> Ummm... Here's a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

 OK.

Weâ€™ve all got watches! Why are you posting that? Do tell.


----------



## apeks

Ye its a Pav Strap lucky, just received in the post. Has a nice 'hand made' quality to it and soft leather. Cheers for the compliment on the watch, Its my first Russian diver and I'm pleased with it. Timekeeping is aprox +15 per day, so not bad really.


----------



## luckywatch

apeks said:


> Ye its a Pav Strap lucky, just received in the post. Has a nice 'hand made' quality to it and soft leather. Cheers for the compliment on the watch, Its my first Russian diver and I'm pleased with it. Timekeeping is aprox +15 per day, so not bad really.


I would have been very surprised if you said it wasnâ€™t. What a lovely combination. Enjoy. That Pav does an excellent job. :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that Almost Human thing seems like it pretty much has it the wall. Either they bring some decent writers and get a decent subplot in there or that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth do they need a subplot? Most modern TV programmes are choked to death by directionless/endless subplots. Whatever happened to spending the first season establishing characters and their interaction with each other?
> 
> Anyway, there is a subplot lurking quietly. I suspect it is waiting for the main character's dynamic to solidify. Don't allow modern television's fear of failure and inability let programmes develop dictate your viewing choices.
> 
> Ummm... Here's a watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK.
> 
> Weâ€™ve all got watches! Why are you posting that? Do tell.
Click to expand...

We went far off topic into TV critiques. I thought I would slip an on topic watch in there before somebody got all pissy about it. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

We are far too civilised on here to get even a tiny bit pissy


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> We are far too civilised on here to get even a tiny bit pissy


Wait until you witness a member have a complete and final forum meltdown. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

Like when someone asks What sort of person wheres a Rolex? :yahoo:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Like when someone asks What sort of person wheres a Rolex? :yahoo:


Nope, more like what sort of person puts a Sturmanskie on an heavy duty/biker HR bund


----------



## mcb2007

apeks said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Vostok Amph 110SE on a nice handmade strap I received in the post today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice. Be nice to see a bit more of the strap. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Vostok Amph 110SE on a nice handmade strap I received in the post today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good choice. Be nice to see a bit more of the strap. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you find the 110 case sits a bit flat on the wrist, because of the straight lugs or is it just me .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your right, it does sit a little flat. I used to have it on a mesh bracelet which was a better fit, but abit too 'bling' for my liking.
> 
> The brown with green stitching really suits it, on the wrist again today
Click to expand...

Looks great on that strap


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like when someone asks What sort of person wheres a Rolex? :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, more like what sort of person puts a Sturmanskie on an heavy duty/biker HR bund
Click to expand...


----------



## luckywatch

This just turned up today. Vostok Amphibia 2209 manual wind in the Tonneau case. I already got one in violet this is the blue. I have not given it a clean up yet but I whiped the back off and its an SU movement. :russian:





































The Tonneau case does it for me and itâ€™s going with me to the office in the morning.

Since joining this forum, just last year, I have had the pleasure to deal with some truly exceptional people. Draygo sent me this watch and he is one of those exceptional people.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> The Tonneau case does it for me and itâ€™s going with me to the office in the morning.


Those are pretty cool, aren't they? Especially the sunburst effect on the top of the case, it's a shame they've dropped that huge detail on the new 090s. Interesting tinny movement also... at least in this case size doesn't matter, those things keep on running years and years later with little or no service!


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tonneau case does it for me and itâ€™s going with me to the office in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are pretty cool, aren't they? Especially the sunburst effect on the top of the case, it's a shame they've dropped that huge detail on the new 090s. Interesting tinny movement also... at least in this case size doesn't matter, those things keep on running years and years later with little or no service!
Click to expand...

 You know I never noticed that sunburst. I must check my other one.


----------



## mcb2007

The more I see these watches the more I want one looking good lucky


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Tonneau case does it for me and itâ€™s going with me to the office in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are pretty cool, aren't they? Especially the sunburst effect on the top of the case, it's a shame they've dropped that huge detail on the new 090s. Interesting tinny movement also... at least in this case size doesn't matter, those things keep on running years and years later with little or no service!
Click to expand...

Cheers, Scott. :blush:

In terms of comfortably sitting on/hugging the wrist, those cases have got to be the best there is.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> You know I never noticed that sunburst. I must check my other one.


It's subtle and that's what's so right about it. I'm not even sure how it was done but doesn't seem like it's a polishing finish thing. I think the cases were forged/molded like that


----------



## chris.ph

do you mean the striations on the front face of the case??


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> do you mean the striations on the front face of the case??


Yeap


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> do you mean the striations on the front face of the case??


 Just looking that long word up mate.


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know I never noticed that sunburst. I must check my other one.
> 
> 
> 
> It's subtle and that's what's so right about it. I'm not even sure how it was done but doesn't seem like it's a polishing finish thing. I think the cases were forged/molded like that
Click to expand...

 Its on both cases, cool. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean the striations on the front face of the case??
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking that long word up mate.
Click to expand...

 Ah stripy pattern very good. Of course as an ex Grammar school boy I knew that and didnt have to look it up.


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean the striations on the front face of the case??
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking that long word up mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah stripy pattern very good. Of course as an ex Grammar school boy I knew that and didnt have to look it up.
Click to expand...

Makes my geography O Level worthwhile...


----------



## chris.ph

Draygo said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you mean the striations on the front face of the case??
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking that long word up mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah stripy pattern very good. Of course as an ex Grammar school boy I knew that and didnt have to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Makes my geography O Level worthwhile...
Click to expand...

im a dyslexic builder with a side order of smart arse :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

I knew what striations were and I now feel ashamed of that... well, almost :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson

Well, the bezel on my SM300 is bifurcated!

Later,

William


----------



## JoT

Allegedly new old stock issued to the Soviet Radiation, Chemical and Biological Defence Corps (RHBZ) No idea if that was really the case but it is quite fun, not sure about the strap, last time I had one of those O was fifteen years old 

Molnija 3603 movement in a 45mm diameter chromed wrist watch case with 22mm lug spacing.

Sorry about the quick mobile phone pic, I will do a better one when I get chance


----------



## bowie

like the look of that


----------



## chris.ph

Very busy, but I do like it


----------



## mach 0.0013137

chris.ph said:


> Very busy, but I do like it


What he said 

Not at all keen on the strap though :yucky:


----------



## lewjamben

Yeah, I do like that (maybe not the subdial though).


----------



## JoT

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very busy, but I do like it
> 
> 
> 
> What he said
> 
> Not at all keen on the strap though :yucky:
Click to expand...

Just put it on my sharkskin strap much better


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> Well, the bezel on my SM300 is bifurcated!
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Has it got anything to do with this Furbee?


----------



## luckywatch

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very busy, but I do like it
> 
> 
> 
> What he said
> 
> Not at all keen on the strap though :yucky:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just put it on my sharkskin strap much better
Click to expand...

 Well I liked it on the bund. :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the bezel on my SM300 is bifurcated!
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> Has it got anything to do with this Furbee?
Click to expand...

I don't know about that, but I'm sure it has nothing to do with furries! 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

JoT said:


> Allegedly new old stock issued to the Soviet Radiation, Chemical and Biological Defence Corps (RHBZ) No idea if that was really the case but it is quite fun, not sure about the strap, last time I had one of those O was fifteen years old


Nha, no such thing as an issued RHBZ watch but it is fun! Also great movement inside, so many people disregard the wonderful Molnija and I don't know why. Probably the toughest movement on the Russian arsenal :yes: It's a joy to wind one of those up!


----------



## JoT

I thought it was unlikely to be issued thanks for confirming it 

More like a commemoration watch, but it is fun and sounds great ticking away!


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> ...the wonderful Molnija ... It's a joy to wind one of those up!


I second that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov

JoT said:


> I thought it was unlikely to be issued thanks for confirming it


Oh, don't get me wrong, I'm not confirming anything, it's just a guess but I would say I trust my guess to be around at least 99% correct. It's just that that one fits on the tons of Ukrainian offers of similar watches being sold as WWII Nazi stuff, USSR Air Force stuff, some even branded as Laco, Stowa or A.Lange & Sohne. Most are what they call on WUS as "fantasy watches".

Doesn't matter, like you said once regarding the Russian Coastal Guard Vostok, it's a fun watch and a great conversation starter. And that loud ticker... I bet you can fill it with sand and the movement would grind it away :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

my latest toy is stuck in my car until my mrs goes to work in the morning so i can smuggle it in. i dont know ehich excuse im going to use though as she would notice a three inch watch on my wrist :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> i dont know ehich excuse im going to use though as she would notice a three inch watch on my wrist :tongue2: :tongue2:


That's an easy one... when she screams at you about a "new watch", you go RenÃ© Allo Allo on her... "You stupid women!!! Can't you see this is not a watch but a clock?" :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

i just got it in and i cant change the blinking strap as the pins are welded in, looks like im buying a rhino for it then


----------



## bowie

chris are you sure they are welded in mine screw in /out I have just ordered a new strap myself


----------



## chris.ph

no they are definitely welded and polished into the case,looks like 2 mm bar as well, you could do pull ups with them :lol:










you can just see where theyve been polished in on this phot


----------



## bowie

yea you can see by your picture


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very busy, but I do like it
> 
> 
> 
> What he said
> 
> Not at all keen on the strap though :yucky:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just put it on my sharkskin strap much better
Click to expand...

I can`t see how it could be, it`s still made out of dead animal (or in this case fish) skin :yucky:


----------



## Rekhmire

Dare I ask, has anyone else ordered one of the Vostok Europe 'Kosmodrom' special limited editions for that 'other' watch forum?


----------



## Lampoc

Rekhmire said:


> Dare I ask, has anyone else ordered one of the Vostok Europe 'Kosmodrom' special limited editions for that 'other' watch forum?


 I was tempted by the stainless steel cased one but I'm out now. I just don't like PVD.


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I can`t see how it could be, it`s still made out of dead animal (or in this case fish) skin :yucky:


Gooooood!!! :thumbup: One less sharky shark eating aussies  Plus...










Go ahead, you can ban me for a week


----------



## Kutusov

Rekhmire said:


> Dare I ask, has anyone else ordered one of the Vostok Europe 'Kosmodrom' special limited editions for that 'other' watch forum?


Just got the email from Craig... nha, not for me...


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Rekhmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask, has anyone else ordered one of the Vostok Europe 'Kosmodrom' special limited editions for that 'other' watch forum?
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the email from Craig... nha, not for me...
Click to expand...

Me neither.

I could be tempted by the Vostok compressor project though...


----------



## teadazed

Draygo said:


> I could be tempted by the Vostok compressor project though...


That looks very interesting.


----------



## Draygo

^ Although it seems like Vostok won't be making the cases, which is a shame. And, to be frank, I can't make head or tail of the details (if indeed there are any







), like price, timings, etc. I wish I could read Russian.


----------



## teadazed

I can't read russian either but google translates it to an extent automatically in chrome.

Not sure where I saw it now but I think they might be available in the summer and that Meranom might be selling any not claimed by forum members though I could be wrong.

I think the price point was going to be about $200ish.

Edit: I remember now - a very recent posting on a certain other large watch forum in the russian room.


----------



## luckywatch

I am tempted by the compressor but the cases wont be Russian. It will have the Vostock 2415 movement. I also like the idea of the new Neptune but I will wait to see some proper pictures at Meranom. I dont like these mock up picures that are posted.


----------



## Kutusov

Can someone link me to that compressor? I can't find it (didn't look too hard though :lol: )


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Can someone link me to that compressor? I can't find it (didn't look too hard though :lol: )


http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-2416-compressor-case-941521.html


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone link me to that compressor? I can't find it (didn't look too hard though :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-2416-compressor-case-941521.html
Click to expand...

Cheers! As usual, I don't like the combinations of the options... Nr. 2 without those lines on the dial would be great, a clean dial like the other 3. I would love a compressor but it's not this one...


----------



## Rekhmire

This forum got me interested in Russian watches and Vostok in particular. I've picked some up off the bay and here they are:










My first was the Generalskie with the tank logo on the khaki nato. I was after a Soviet era watch really, but I just liked this one. I now know that it's still currently in production, so I coild have bought it brand new. Still, rrally nice to have my forst mechanical watch for years.

Next was the autommatic KGB one. Again, not from the CCCP era, but snaffled at a low price. strap needs a change tho huh?

The Bomber komandorskie and the small one with no strap came last. Really like the 'bombwr' but was dissapointed that my first Soviet era watch to arive is so small. Will probably move this one on at some.point.

Would still like to get an Amphibia and also a Bostok Radio Room, but lastnone of those I saw went beyond what I was prepared to pay.


----------



## Rekhmire

Apologies for spelling mistakes. Text is tiny on my phone!!


----------



## luckywatch

Rekhmire said:


> This forum got me interested in Russian watches and Vostok in particular. I've picked some up off the bay and here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first was the Generalskie with the tank logo on the khaki nato. I was after a Soviet era watch really, but I just liked this one. I now know that it's still currently in production, so I coild have bought it brand new. Still, rrally nice to have my forst mechanical watch for years.
> 
> Next was the autommatic KGB one. Again, not from the CCCP era, but snaffled at a low price. strap needs a change tho huh?
> 
> The Bomber komandorskie and the small one with no strap came last. Really like the 'bombwr' but was dissapointed that my first Soviet era watch to arive is so small. Will probably move this one on at some.point.
> 
> Would still like to get an Amphibia and also a Bostok Radio Room, but lastnone of those I saw went beyond what I was prepared to pay.


 Very nice. The tank has almost a champagne dial. The bomber is superb and the KGB auto's are always good. I got one.

Any chance of a better picture of the little un? :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

its a kadet aimed at women and surprise surprise cadets :thumbup: my desert shield is a kadet, i did buy it for the mrs but she didnt wear it so i nicked it back and stuck it with the rest of them :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Rekhmire said:


> Would still like to get an Amphibia and also a Bostok Radio Room, but lastnone of those I saw went beyond what I was prepared to pay.


You have two options: the â‚¬150 or so that cost a (supposedly) original one or the re-edition which is slightly not as cool but should be a better watch, being new and having a steel bezel. You can check the re-edition ones over at Meranon, under "Special Editions" tab or something. I think there were a few available still.


----------



## chris.ph

im sure i saw a radio room for 60 odd quid on the bay yesterday when i was searching for dobbin


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Rekhmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would still like to get an Amphibia and also a Bostok Radio Room, but lastnone of those I saw went beyond what I was prepared to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> You have two options: the â‚¬150 or so that cost a (supposedly) original one or the re-edition which is slightly not as cool but should be a better watch, being new and having a steel bezel. You can check the re-edition ones over at Meranon, under "Special Editions" tab or something. I think there were a few available still.
Click to expand...

 Nah... the original one is about 10 times cooler for about 3 times the price. Bargain!


----------



## luckywatch

Yeah, its a boys watch. Still a lovely watch. Amil has one listed on the bay. 390751916324


----------



## mcb2007

What's the dial case size on the cadet / boys watch , I put an under the influence of vino bid in and won one.


----------



## Rekhmire

Here you go...










The Kadet is omly a 30mm case. Shown next to a more standard 37mm.










CCCP in bottom of dial.

Nice case back.


----------



## Kutusov

Rekhmire said:


> Here you go...


I had never realize they were that small!!  There seems to be less of a difference on the lug to lug size though.


----------



## mcb2007

Omg it will be lost on me haha wine now off the list .put a pic up when it gets here then you can all laugh at me


----------



## Rekhmire

Lol lost on.me too amd my wrist is tiny!

Om another note, I've placed an order for one of those limited Vostok Europe 'Kosmodron' watches, but they need 100 orders before producing them. Will be a shame if it doesn't happen. So, if you are keen, get your deposit in.


----------



## luckywatch

Rekhmire said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kadet is omly a 30mm case. Shown next to a more standard 37mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CCCP in bottom of dial.
> 
> Nice case back.


Thats a beauty thanks. I got room in my collection for one. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

This is on its way , I shall have to cut 50mm of my wrist so it looks ok


----------



## chris.ph

stick it on a bund, it will make it look bigger :thumbup:

here is mine


----------



## mcb2007

chris.ph said:


> stick it on a bund, it will make it look bigger :thumbup:
> 
> here is mine


Have you got a wrist shot


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> This is on its way , I shall have to cut 50mm of my wrist so it looks ok


You can always make a ring out of it! :lol:


----------



## mcb2007

Kutusov said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is on its way , I shall have to cut 50mm of my wrist so it looks ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always make a ring out of it! :lol:
Click to expand...

You sir are just jealous


----------



## Rocketman 333

Hello to all forum members from Serbia.

This is my first post here so hoping it all goes well. Starting collecting Soviet Era watches 1 year ago and the bug has well and truly bitten me. I have just re located to Serbia from New Zealand and live here permanently now with my wife and children. Want to post some pictures of my latest watches and just introduce myself to the forum. Love reading all the interesting posts from members.


----------



## chris.ph

Welcome to our little corner rocketman, nice poljot


----------



## Rocketman 333

Thanks mate, still confused about posting pictures, seems if you click on my Poljot it takes you to my photobucket album?, dont know how I managed that.

:big_boss:


----------



## Jessincka

Rocketman 333 said:


> Thanks mate, still confused about posting pictures, seems if you click on my Poljot it takes you to my photobucket album?, dont know how I managed that.
> 
> :big_boss:


Get to snoop on your bags and bags of watches.... :yes: Welcome.


----------



## luckywatch

Hi Rocketman........  What else you got? :russian:


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is on its way , I shall have to cut 50mm of my wrist so it looks ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always make a ring out of it! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sir are just jealous
Click to expand...

 He gets very grouchy in the evening................. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rocketman 333

Yes indeed, seems fate lead me to this place, old watch repairer(3rd generation) lives 100 meters down the road and he has thousands of old CCCPs lying around, spending up large for sure


----------



## Rocketman 333

luckywatch said:


> Hi Rocketman........  What else you got? :russian:


Building slowly a good collection mate, will post more pics after I have mastered the process


----------



## Rocketman 333

Jessincka said:


> Rocketman 333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, still confused about posting pictures, seems if you click on my Poljot it takes you to my photobucket album?, dont know how I managed that.
> 
> :big_boss:
> 
> 
> 
> Get to snoop on your bags and bags of watches.... :yes: Welcome.
Click to expand...

 yer that was a mistake :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

2 new arrivals today but first my new wallpaper and a couple of silly shots. I got to thank itâ€™salivejim and Beeks and RLT for the joy of buying these watches and dealing with good eggs. Will try and post some better pictures later.

Cheers Scott.

PS. Isnâ€™t she a peach?


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> He gets very grouchy in the evening................. :lol: :lol: :lol:


P*** off!!! I get very grouchy in the afternoon also, so there!!!


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> 2 new arrivals today but first my new wallpaper and a couple of silly shots. I got to thank itâ€™salivejim and Beeks and RLT for the joy of buying these watches and dealing with good eggs. Will try and post some better pictures later.
> 
> Cheers Scott.
> 
> PS. Isnâ€™t she a peach?


Ah the seagull..it is a nice thing I think


----------



## luckywatch

It's here my 1963 Sea-Gull thanks to it'salivejim. :thumbup:














































Yeah I know it's Chinese but we can bend the rules a little bit. Just got to watch grumpy dont catch us.


----------



## William_Wilson

Holy crap!!! There's a NATO strap!!!

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> Holy crap!!! There's a NATO strap!!!
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 Only in the last picture. Check the weave man, check the weave. :tongue2: The old boy sent me four straps. :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

luckywatch said:


> It's here my 1963 Sea-Gull thanks to it'salivejim. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know it's Chinese but we can bend the rules a little bit. Just got to watch grumpy dont catch us.


----------



## luckywatch

Next tonight the Raketa Big Zero on a Pav strap thanks to Beeks. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


>


I didn't use to like this watch all that much because of the Chinese characters and the not very differentiated hour and minute hands but, looking at that profile, I should really rethink my opinions.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use to like this watch all that much because of the Chinese characters and the not very differentiated hour and minute hands but, looking at that profile, I should really rethink my opinions.
Click to expand...

You should, it`s a great looking watch B)


----------



## Lampoc




----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


>


 :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


>


That's probably a Rupert Murdoch tabloid.... I don't care what you put a Chinese watch on. They can use panda bears tongues for all I care. Just don't mess with Mother Russia


----------



## miroman

Hi all,

although I don't collect Russians, the last few catches make me more and more difficult to resist...

Here's my today's:

 [IMG alt="tn_P1110601.jpg"]http://s1.postimg.org/tjj2kokyj/tn_P1110601.jpg[/IMG] [IMG alt="tn_P1110602.jpg"]http://s1.postimg.org/wwrb7eejf/tn_P1110602.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="tn_P1110604.jpg"]http://s1.postimg.org/u3ti9mot7/tn_P1110604.jpg[/IMG] [IMG alt="tn_P1110607.jpg"]http://s1.postimg.org/d63of9u6z/tn_P1110607.jpg[/IMG] [IMG alt="tn_P1110608.jpg"]http://s1.postimg.org/tefbb0dnf/tn_P1110608.jpg[/IMG]

Regards, Miro.


----------



## mcb2007

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably a Rupert Murdoch tabloid.... I don't care what you put a Chinese watch on. They can use panda bears tongues for all I care. Just don't mess with Mother Russia
Click to expand...

That's the modern world for you , what's wrong with the old drip dry tried and tested method


----------



## chris.ph

miroman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> although I don't collect Russians, the last few catches make me more and more difficult to resist...
> 
> Here's my today's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Miro.


nice i havent seen a raketa like that :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably a Rupert Murdoch tabloid.... I don't care what you put a Chinese watch on. They can use panda bears tongues for all I care. Just don't mess with Mother Russia
Click to expand...

Panda bears tongues.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Panda bears tongues.


Caveat Mach: Don't read...

Yeap, I bet they can make some cool straps out of that! "U wea it on yo wist and get a huge had on!!"


----------



## mcb2007

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panda bears tongues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caveat Mach: Don't read...
> 
> Yeap, I bet they can make some cool straps out of that! "U wea it on yo wist and get a huge had on!!"
Click to expand...

If I'm not mistaken that's a seiko panda


----------



## William_Wilson

mcb2007 said:


> If I'm not mistaken that's a seiko panda


Clever. 

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panda bears tongues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caveat Mach: Don't read...
> 
> Yeap, I bet they can make some cool straps out of that! "U wea it on yo wist and get a huge had on!!"
Click to expand...

Have you made out a will, Renato? :assassin:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Have you made out a will, Renato? :assassin:


You're not getting anything, so you better not start having weird ideas about broken lamps and my bathtub, you hear??


----------



## Trigger

Added this pleasing little Amphibia to the stable. After taking an hour to remove the horrendous Vostok bracelet it has gone on this nice tan Darlena with cream stitching. Proper job.


----------



## mcb2007

Trigger said:


> Added this pleasing little Amphibia to the stable. After taking an hour to remove the horrendous Vostok bracelet it has gone on this nice tan Darlena with cream stitching. Proper job.


Very nice Trigger , got to be my next one looks good on that strap


----------



## Trigger

mcb2007 said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Added this pleasing little Amphibia to the stable. After taking an hour to remove the horrendous Vostok bracelet it has gone on this nice tan Darlena with cream stitching. Proper job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Trigger , got to be my next one looks good on that strap
Click to expand...

Thanks very much. Quite pleased with the strap's quality as well. Thick at the lugs and tapering down in thickness makes it quite pliable. I'll be using Darlena straps again for sure. I might even get right back into collecting Russians. I had quite a collection years ago but blitzed the lot when I got bored with them. It's definitely the best way to go about collecting in volume for an affordable cost.


----------



## luckywatch

Great looking Amphibia Trigger. :thumbup:


----------



## teadazed

mcb2007 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panda bears tongues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caveat Mach: Don't read...
> 
> Yeap, I bet they can make some cool straps out of that! "U wea it on yo wist and get a huge had on!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I'm not mistaken that's a seiko panda
Click to expand...

Or the inspiration for a Seagull 1963 42mm.


----------



## Kutusov

teadazed said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Panda bears tongues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caveat Mach: Don't read...
> 
> Yeap, I bet they can make some cool straps out of that! "U wea it on yo wist and get a huge had on!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I'm not mistaken that's a seiko panda
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the inspiration for a Seagull 1963 42mm.
Click to expand...

That could be handy on a desk... no more post-its, just regular paper and a few pins :sweatdrop:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you made out a will, Renato? :assassin:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not getting anything, so you better not start having weird ideas about broken lamps and my bathtub, you hear??
Click to expand...

If I`m not getting anything, I`ve nothing to lose :butcher: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> If I`m not getting anything, I`ve nothing to lose :butcher: :lol:


Oh yes you do... time, energy and the possibility of me changing my mind... just saying...


----------



## luckywatch

Look what turned up early. Vostok Komandirskie 2414 movement 17 jewels manual wind. The â€˜rising sunâ€™ dial. Pulled the trigger on the bay 20th January and it arrived today from Russia no problems. The seller included a very traditional Russian strap I was not expecting.

Absolutely love this dial. :russian: Each side of the strap has a word in Russian. One I think says leather the other I am not sure.


----------



## mcb2007

Nice one Scott


----------



## chris.ph

tidy :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

Very nice. I'm planning to buy up a couple more Vozzies eventually and I would definitely have bought that had I seen one.


----------



## teadazed

Nice.

Shirt intended to match dial?


----------



## luckywatch

teadazed said:


> Nice.
> 
> Shirt intended to match dial?


Yes of course! Most people on here missed that but you got the gift. I got a Panda tongue strap on order. Watch this space. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

peachy :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007

Look nice on this , you must have a shirt to match


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Look nice on this , you must have a shirt to match


Thats the sort of old hippy stuff mach would have worn when he was our age........ :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

Ah yes... the mystical, highly prized Austin Powerskie model.


----------



## mcb2007

Look nice hanging out other old shaguar window baby


----------



## mcb2007

This little Raketa dropped today , bit plain and simple ,stands me at Â£12


----------



## Lampoc

Lovely watch and a total bargain at Â£12!


----------



## Lampoc

I haven't posted any of my recent purchases for a while so I'm just going to show pictures of a whole load all at once. I've also got a pile of Scubadudes in a cupboard somewhere!


----------



## Lampoc

More:







I've also got an ice cream tub with a load of broken ones in it....


----------



## mcb2007

Lampoc said:


> I haven't posted any of my recent purchases for a while so I'm just going to show pictures of a whole load all at once. I've also got a pile of Scubadudes in a cupboard somewhere!


Nice ,what's missing in second box or is it pending


----------



## chris.ph

very impressive james :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> Nice ,what's missing in second box or is it pending


There's always something pending! I've probably got a couple more hidden round the house. I've also lost my favourite one: The Tudor Black Bay-alike with the red Murphy bezel. I know it's in the house somewhere... :wallbash:

edit: this one


----------



## Trigger

Jeez Louise!!! That's some group. Loving the fact that you have some icons in there. The first Sturmanskie shown,	the Ocean,	the Radio Room, the Buran, the 1967.

You should probably sell me that Ocean though. It's too blue for you.


----------



## luckywatch

Nice classic Raketa there, looks good on the bund. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Trigger said:


> Jeez Louise!!! That's some group. Loving the fact that you have some icons in there. The first Sturmanskie shown,	the Ocean,	the Radio Room, the Buran, the 1967.
> 
> You should probably sell me that Ocean though. It's too blue for you.


*TRIGGER! *the Ocean is reserved. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> very impressive james :thumbup: :thumbup:


 That is a classic collection. Too many to talk about. For some strange reason I am drawn to the purple Sekonda. Looks like a Tonneau case.


----------



## Lampoc

Sorry chaps. There are a few in there I could never sell and the Ocean is one of them :tongue2:

The purple Sekonda I'd be happy to get rid of


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> Sorry chaps. There are a few in there I could never sell and the Ocean is one of them :tongue2:


 They all say that. :yes: :yes:


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> I haven't posted any of my recent purchases for a while so I'm just going to show pictures of a whole load all at once.
> 
> /


:notworthy:


----------



## chris.ph

i thought you had a raketa perp calender as well james??


----------



## mcb2007

The black bezel on the 110 we're did you get it ,if you don't mind me asking


----------



## chris.ph

google murphy bezels :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> The black bezel on the 110 we're did you get it ,if you don't mind me asking


 I got the watch complete with bezel from Boris_gvb on ebay. I'm not sure who made the bezel but it wasn't Murphy. Great quality though and better than Murphy's bezels in my opinion. Similar watch for sale here: 291040928930


----------



## chris.ph

i like the bezel , but im not sure i like the minute index cutting through the numbers


----------



## mcb2007

Thanks for info James. I don't mind the numbers being split but I wouldn't mind a blue bezel insert


----------



## teadazed

Lampoc said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ,what's missing in second box or is it pending
> 
> 
> 
> There's always something pending! I've probably got a couple more hidden round the house. I've also lost my favourite one: The Tudor Black Bay-alike with the red Murphy bezel. I know it's in the house somewhere... :wallbash:
> 
> edit: this one
Click to expand...

Now that is nice! Hope you find it (so you can then sell it to me).

My latest combination:


----------



## luckywatch

As the weather is rubbish I thought I would give the Vostock Submarine clock a dust down. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

This is the original factory paperwork.


----------



## luckywatch

teadazed said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ,what's missing in second box or is it pending
> 
> 
> 
> There's always something pending! I've probably got a couple more hidden round the house. I've also lost my favourite one: The Tudor Black Bay-alike with the red Murphy bezel. I know it's in the house somewhere... :wallbash:
> 
> edit: this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is nice! Hope you find it (so you can then sell it to me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest combination:
Click to expand...

 Hey teadazed I got one of those blue straps...... :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

mcb2007 said:


> This little Raketa dropped today , bit plain and simple ,stands me at Â£22


Mistype Â£22 not Â£12 ,that includes bund


----------



## chris.ph

tidy, i will have to try a bund on a couple of my raketas to see how they sit :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Silly but...


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Silly but...


 :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Richy

Still having problems uploading photos. Have just put my Vostok WUS 5/6 Mission onto a Boctok mesh strap which just arrived from mother Russia. Well pleased and will try and upload photo asap. Richy


----------



## luckywatch

Come on Richy!!!


----------



## teadazed

New arrival today










Got a bit carried away in an ebay auction and paid a bit more that I'd intended but now that it has arrived I'm really quite pleased with it.


----------



## mcb2007

Here's the latest bought under the influence should have read ad properly , it's a cadet

I put bund on , no strap came with it .

Give me your honest opinion ,don't hold back

















. To compare size


----------



## chris.ph

i think it looks good on the bund :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> Here's the latest bought under the influence should have read ad properly , it's a cadet
> 
> I put bund on , no strap came with it .
> 
> Give me your honest opinion ,don't hold back


Well... not for me but I guess the bund works well. It would look microscopic without it. What I don't like about those Russian bunds is all those keepers on the pad... have you tried sticking the strap over the last 3 keepers? I think it would work better, making it simpler looking and less overpowering to the watch head.


----------



## luckywatch

teadazed said:


> New arrival today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a bit carried away in an ebay auction and paid a bit more that I'd intended but now that it has arrived I'm really quite pleased with it.


 Looking good, got much on the case back? :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Here's the latest bought under the influence should have read ad properly , it's a cadet

I put bund on , no strap came with it .

Give me your honest opinion ,don't hold back

Thats the trouble when you get on the sauce. The bund helps to beef it up and its a good lookind dial.


----------



## Richy

Hopefully this has worked, here is the beauty on a mesh !


----------



## teadazed

luckywatch said:


> teadazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> New arrival today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a bit carried away in an ebay auction and paid a bit more that I'd intended but now that it has arrived I'm really quite pleased with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, got much on the case back? :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Of course...










Please excuse the weird lighting - it was difficult to get all the text visible through the caseback sticker.


----------



## mcb2007

Richy said:


> Hopefully this has worked, here is the beauty on a mesh !


Nice I like the face where did you find that


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> Here's the latest bought under the influence should have read ad properly , it's a cadet
> 
> I put bund on , no strap came with it .
> 
> Give me your honest opinion ,don't hold back
> 
> Thats the trouble when you get on the sauce. The bund helps to beef it up and its a good lookind dial.


Very true Scott , it's in good cond just wish it was a bit bigger , you think a black bund would be better


----------



## Richy

It was a limited edition done by Watchuseek (WUS) forum. Was my favourite, apart from the 1967 re-issue which I cant get my hands on !


----------



## Kutusov

teadazed said:


>


That's a nice caseback, I didn't know they had that... which planes are those, you reckon? Seems like the YAK-9 nose...

What's the size of these BTW? I'm guessing it's the 40mm with a Poljot movement and not the 43mm with an ETA inside?


----------



## teadazed

It's 40mm with a Poljot 2614.

Not sure on the plane, certainly after looking at some pictures of the various YAKs, it could be.


----------



## luckywatch

teadazed said:


> It's 40mm with a Poljot 2614.
> 
> Not sure on the plane, certainly after looking at some pictures of the various YAKs, it could be.


 That is lovely teadazed. I had a funny feeling it would be a good back.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the latest bought under the influence should have read ad properly , it's a cadet
> 
> I put bund on , no strap came with it .
> 
> Give me your honest opinion ,don't hold back
> 
> Thats the trouble when you get on the sauce. The bund helps to beef it up and its a good lookind dial.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true Scott , it's in good cond just wish it was a bit bigger , you think a black bund would be better
Click to expand...

 I think you already know a black bund would look better. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Richy said:


> Hopefully this has worked, here is the beauty on a mesh !


 I got the same watch. You did well to find one of those and you got a pukka Meranom mesh. *Nice. :thumbup: *


----------



## mcb2007

Richy said:


> [IMG alt="wus.jpg"]http://s14.postimg.org/cpi5di0ep/wus.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> It was a limited edition done by Watchuseek (WUS) forum. Was my favourite, apart from the 1967 re-issue which I cant get my hands on !


I agree the 67 is a cracker and holds a decent price


----------



## luckywatch

teadazed said:


> It's 40mm with a Poljot 2614.
> 
> Not sure on the plane, certainly after looking at some pictures of the various YAKs, it could be.


 Could be this?


----------



## Lampoc

I'd go with Yak-9 as well:


----------



## Richy

Nice Sekonda I got off Lampoc. Now on a meranom mesh, keeping better time than the vostok.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> teadazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 40mm with a Poljot 2614.
> 
> Not sure on the plane, certainly after looking at some pictures of the various YAKs, it could be.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be this?
Click to expand...




Lampoc said:


> I'd go with Yak-9 as well:


Yeah, defenetly not the nose of a "Black Death" Sturmovik. Could be a MIG-3...



















...although I still lean towards the YAK.


----------



## Trigger

Freshly hooked, landed, bashed on the head and on the way... :clap:


----------



## chris.ph

very nice trig :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

chris.ph said:


> very nice trig :thumbup:


Cheers. Yeah I thought, what the hell?. I've been close to buying one before and this was looking like going for a decent figure. Just over a ton in the end. It may have been at the expense of a much more important catch in the end but it's going to be a good consolation prize in any case.


----------



## luckywatch

That's a classic Trigger, very collectable.


----------



## Lampoc

Trigger said:


> Cheers.	Yeah I thought, what the hell?. I've been close to buying one before and this was looking like going for a decent figure. Just over a ton in the end. It may have been at the expense of a much more important catch in the end but it's going to be a good consolation prize in any case.


 I came a distant 3rd in that auction.... I've already got 1 radio room but I fancied another


----------



## Trigger

Thanks folks. Yes I was a bit surprised there wasn't more interest and the bidding a bit keener. It was sitting at Â£35 with just a few bids with seconds to go. I started to imagine I was going to get it for Â£50-60 but only just managed to get it at all. Phew.


----------



## mcb2007

I was going to put a cheeky bid in then all hell broke loose lol. Well done Trigger


----------



## Jessincka

mcb2007 said:


> I was going to put a cheeky bid in then all hell broke loose lol. Well done Trigger


Hmm my ebay trawling must be weak I didn't even see it, number?. Congratulations looks nice and a good price compared to others. :yes:


----------



## Jessincka

Two lovelies from Meranom have landed. Happy things. Had another Amphibian and a weird Kommanderskie (not sure why I bought it, think I saw a picture of one somewhere and liked it not so sure in the flesh) in the lovely big parcel too.

Now to sort some straps.


----------



## luckywatch

Good choice. Lets see the others please. Whats wrong with the straps?


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Good choice. Lets see the others please. Whats wrong with the straps?


They're not bright blue with yellow florescent stripes :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> Good choice. Lets see the others please. Whats wrong with the straps?


Nothing just the straps they came on, the SE's I mean. Always like to swap them out, although not such a hurry needed compared to the normal Amphibians with the metal bracelet. As I said before always find these 18mm straps look too scrawny will get something else but obviously not a NATO....


----------



## luckywatch

Just arrived today. My latest Komandirskie. I was looking for the horses head dial but, even better, I found this. I donâ€™t normally go for a gold case but I had to have this dial. I put the brown leather on it. Crown at 2. Vostok logo at 9. The traditional double headed Russian eagle at 12, the rider, Russian cavalry?

A Cossack?

But what does it say on the dial. Canâ€™t find it in our Russian dictionary. Any help please.


----------



## Kutusov

Jessincka said:


> but obviously not a NATO....


 :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> Good choice. Lets see the others please. Whats wrong with the straps?


The stowaways in my SE Meranom parcel. Amphibian already wrestled with to remove its tin foil bracelet. Still can't recall why I bundled in the K but here it is.

Q


----------



## luckywatch

Jessincka said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice. Lets see the others please. Whats wrong with the straps?
> 
> 
> 
> The stowaways in my SE Meranom parcel. Amphibian already wrestled with to remove its tin foil bracelet. Still can't recall why I bundled in the K but here it is.
> 
> Q
Click to expand...

 One of the new K's with a nice touch at 12, good choice. Be good to see what you put on the Amphibia. Some blue and gold going on there. I know of a good rest home for the black and white leather jobs if you cant live with them.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> But what does it say on the dial. Canâ€™t find it in our Russian dictionary. Any help please.


You can use this, turn the Cyrillic virtual keyboard on if it doesn't show up: http://translate.google.com/#ru/en/

It's hard to tell, but I think it is Ð•ÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐºÐ°, or Esaulovka (?) and that's a river in East Siberia, a tributary to the Yenisei http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%95%D1%81%D0%B0%D1%83%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0_(%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BA_%D0%95%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%8F)


----------



## luckywatch

Thanks, will have a look, its a tough one.


----------



## Kutusov

Aparently, Ð•ÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»Ð¾Ð²ÐºÐµ is also the name of a village http://wikimapia.org/11357191/r-Esaulovka


----------



## Kutusov

No hope for me and Portuguese customs... just heard from my Amphibia ordered and shipped from Zenitar on the 26th of December. It arrived here at the 7th of January, so a little over a week - excellent time! Then, it took the ###### until last Thursday to send me a letter requesting the paypal invoice. Now it's going to take a couple of weeks for them to release the damn thing, at least going by the last couple of times.

It's a pretty clear policy... "We don't have the manpower to check everything but nothing goes by without we getting every tax cent. Time? Takes what it takes."


----------



## Trigger

All of those are great. Love the Amphibia shown in the second lot. There was one of those on the bay a couple of weeks ago and I almost pounced.


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> No hope for me and Portuguese customs... just heard from my Amphibia ordered and shipped from Zenitar on the 26th of December. It arrived here at the 7th of January, so a little over a week - excellent time! Then, it took the ###### until last Thursday to send me a letter requesting the paypal invoice. Now it's going to take a couple of weeks for them to release the damn thing, at least going by the last couple of times.
> 
> It's a pretty clear policy... "We don't have the manpower to check everything but nothing goes by without we getting every tax cent. Time? Takes what it takes."


Are Portugese customs like this for everything or just items from outside of the EU?


----------



## Jessincka

Trigger said:


> All of those are great. Love the Amphibia shown in the second lot. There was one of those on the bay a couple of weeks ago and I almost pounced.


Ah yes that's where I saw that Amphibian was the one Lucky pointed out went for some silly price > than a new one from Meranom. Although that was a 710 case I think.

I seem to always favour the 420 cases but everytime I see a 90 or a 710 pictured I think to myself I must go that way in future. So and this must be the last for a while, have more parcels incoming, I just bit the bullet and ordered a










But I must I must stop now....

J


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Are Portugese customs like this for everything or just items from outside of the EU?


I guess the answer is both as nothing goes through customs if it's from the inside of EU's free market. But I understand, we had a lot of freeloading years, we're paying the price now and very cent counts.


----------



## Trigger

Very nice. How much was that? I have an older one winging it's way here that was just over Â£100. I've seen those Meranom ones before and was impressed.


----------



## Jessincka

Trigger said:


> Very nice. How much was that? I have an older one winging it's way here that was just over Â£100. I've seen those Meranom ones before and was impressed.


Saw your old one very nice, only seen odd one on ebay for too much usually, but then my obsession is fairly new. New ones about Â£60 all in.


----------



## Trigger

Jessincka said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. How much was that? I have an older one winging it's way here that was just over Â£100. I've seen those Meranom ones before and was impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw your old one very nice, only seen odd one on ebay for too much usually, but then my obsession is fairly new. New ones about Â£60 all in.
Click to expand...

Not bad. It's a really nice looking 'nod' to the RR and on a more attractive case.


----------



## chris.ph

i would love one but i wore my zlatoust this weekend and got caught, so she has banned me from the bay :wallbash: :wallbash: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trigger

chris.ph said:


> i would love one but i wore my zlatoust this weekend and got caught, so she has banned me from the bay :wallbash: :wallbash: :lol: :lol:


Zlatoust, you say? I think I see where you've gone wrong...


----------



## mcb2007

Jessincka said:


> Two lovelies from Meranom have landed. Happy things. Had another Amphibian and a weird Kommanderskie (not sure why I bought it, think I saw a picture of one somewhere and liked it not so sure in the flesh) in the lovely big parcel too.
> 
> Now to sort some straps.


Noooooo you won that race , my 90 dropped today still waiting the SE


----------



## teadazed

Something a bit different...










Swapped the iffy leather for blue canvas straight away.


----------



## luckywatch

teadazed said:


> Something a bit different...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swapped the iffy leather for blue canvas straight away.


Vibrating alarm, what a nice way to start the day. :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

Nice Poljot.

Seems I have a rather striking Molnija on the way after being on sales corner at the right time again.


----------



## mcb2007

Trigger said:


> Nice Poljot.
> 
> Seems I have a rather striking Molnija on the way after being on sales corner at the right time again.


That is one busy dial trigger lol ,it'll hurt your eyes no doubt


----------



## Trigger

mcb2007 said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Poljot.
> 
> Seems I have a rather striking Molnija on the way after being on sales corner at the right time again.
> 
> 
> 
> That is one busy dial trigger lol ,it'll hurt your eyes no doubt
Click to expand...

It looks great. Right up my alley at the moment.


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> Just arrived today. My latest Komandirskie. I was looking for the horses head dial but, even better, I found this. I donâ€™t normally go for a gold case but I had to have this dial. I put the brown leather on it. Crown at 2. Vostok logo at 9. The traditional double headed Russian eagle at 12, the rider, Russian cavalry?
> 
> A Cossack?
> 
> But what does it say on the dial. Canâ€™t find it in our Russian dictionary. Any help please.


Meranom have helped me with the translation. It basically translates as a Cossack officerâ€™s watch. I thought it very good of Meranom to take the trouble to help. Here is the link they sent.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13922202392036&drKey=242&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.watchuseek.com%2Fprivate.php%3Fdo%3Dshowpm%26pmid%3D6293133&v=1&libId=007731af-b985-46e5-8fab-579842d40bf8&out=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FYesaul&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.watchuseek.com%2Fprivate.php&title=russian%20translate%20-%20Watchuseek%2C%20The%20Most%20Visited%20Watch%20Forum%20Site%20...%20In%20The%20World.&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FYesaul


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Meranom have helped me with the translation. It basically translates as a Cossack officerâ€™s watch. I thought it very good of Meranom to take the trouble to help. Here is the link they sent.
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13922202392036&drKey=242&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.watchuseek.com%2Fprivate.php%3Fdo%3Dshowpm%26pmid%3D6293133&v=1&libId=007731af-b985-46e5-8fab-579842d40bf8&out=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FYesaul&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.watchuseek.com%2Fprivate.php&title=russian%20translate%20-%20Watchuseek%2C%20The%20Most%20Visited%20Watch%20Forum%20Site%20...%20In%20The%20World.&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FYesaul


I guess I shouldn't contest the translation form Russian guys but I will...



*Ð"ÐµÐ½ÐµÑ€Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Generalny yesaul) - General Yesaul


*ÐŸÐ¾Ñ…Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Pokhodny yesaul) - Campaign Yesaul


*Ð'Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Voiskovoy yesaul) - Army Yesaul


*ÐŸÐ¾Ð»ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Polkovoy yesaul) - Regimental Yesaul


*ÐÑ€Ñ‚Ð¸Ð»Ð»ÐµÑ€Ð¸Ð¹ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Artilleriysky yesaul) - Artillery Yesaul


*Ð¡Ð¾Ñ‚ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Sotenny yesaul) - Company Yesaul (commander of a sotnia)


*Ð¡Ñ‚Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Stanichny yesaul) - Yesaul of a stanitsa


Non of those come close to what's on the dial... unless it's Ukrainian and not Russian?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meranom have helped me with the translation. It basically translates as a Cossack officerâ€™s watch. I thought it very good of Meranom to take the trouble to help. Here is the link they sent.
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13922202392036&drKey=242&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.watchuseek.com%2Fprivate.php%3Fdo%3Dshowpm%26pmid%3D6293133&v=1&libId=007731af-b985-46e5-8fab-579842d40bf8&out=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FYesaul&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fforums.watchuseek.com%2Fprivate.php&title=russian%20translate%20-%20Watchuseek%2C%20The%20Most%20Visited%20Watch%20Forum%20Site%20...%20In%20The%20World.&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FYesaul
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I shouldn't contest the translation form Russian guys but I will...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ð"ÐµÐ½ÐµÑ€Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Generalny yesaul) - General Yesaul
> 
> 
> *ÐŸÐ¾Ñ…Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Pokhodny yesaul) - Campaign Yesaul
> 
> 
> *Ð'Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Voiskovoy yesaul) - Army Yesaul
> 
> 
> *ÐŸÐ¾Ð»ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Polkovoy yesaul) - Regimental Yesaul
> 
> 
> *ÐÑ€Ñ‚Ð¸Ð»Ð»ÐµÑ€Ð¸Ð¹ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Artilleriysky yesaul) - Artillery Yesaul
> 
> 
> *Ð¡Ð¾Ñ‚ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Sotenny yesaul) - Company Yesaul (commander of a sotnia)
> 
> 
> *Ð¡Ñ‚Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ ÐµÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»* (Stanichny yesaul) - Yesaul of a stanitsa
> 
> 
> Non of those come close to what's on the dial... unless it's Ukrainian and not Russian?
Click to expand...

Its not easy for me to grasp. The 710 seems to understand it. I think it may be Ukrainian.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Its not easy for me to grasp. The 710 seems to understand it. I think it may be Ukrainian.


I've just checked and I came across the same reference to Siberia. I think that's not a Cossack, as they were/are form the Don river region, but a rider from Siberia. Those were probably toughest mothers than Cossacks. Really nasty, hard fighters.

Sorry not be able to help you more... Martin's wife, or Merlin's wife should be able to help...


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its not easy for me to grasp. The 710 seems to understand it. I think it may be Ukrainian.
> 
> 
> 
> I've just checked and I came across the same reference to Siberia. I think that's not a Cossack, as they were/are form the Don river region, but a rider from Siberia. Those were probably toughest mothers than Cossacks. Really nasty, hard fighters.
> 
> Sorry not be able to help you more... Martin's wife, or Merlin's wife should be able to help...
Click to expand...

Cheers Kutusov, see this from Meranom.

hi

Ð•ÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»ÑŒÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ word is an adjective. here it expresses identity.

Ð•ÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»ÑŒÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ is esaul watch

For example

ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ (Komandirskie) Commander watch


----------



## chris.ph

its all double cyrillic to me, but i like the watch







artytime:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> hi
> 
> Ð•ÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»ÑŒÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ word is an adjective. here it expresses identity.
> 
> Ð•ÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»ÑŒÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ is esaul watch
> 
> For example
> 
> ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ (Komandirskie) Commander watch


Well, I said it wasn't a good idea to argue with native speaking Russians :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> Ð•ÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»ÑŒÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ word is an adjective. here it expresses identity.
> 
> Ð•ÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»ÑŒÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ is esaul watch
> 
> For example
> 
> ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ (Komandirskie) Commander watch
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I said it wasn't a good idea to argue with native speaking Russians :lol:
Click to expand...

ÐžÑ‚ Ð²Ð¾ÌÐ»ÐºÐ° Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð°ÌÐ», Ð´Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð¼ÐµÐ´Ð²ÐµÌÐ´Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð°ÌÐ».

Later,

William


----------



## wotsch

William_Wilson said:


> ÐžÑ‚ Ð²Ð¾ÌÐ»ÐºÐ° Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð°ÌÐ», Ð´Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð¼ÐµÐ´Ð²ÐµÌÐ´Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð°ÌÐ».


Well I put that into Google Translate, which automatically "detected" the language as Bulgarian with the translation "By Volkan Beja to a Medvedja Popeye". Thanks Google. No frying pans for you!

-wotsch


----------



## William_Wilson

wotsch said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ÐžÑ‚ Ð²Ð¾ÌÐ»ÐºÐ° Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð°ÌÐ», Ð´Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð¼ÐµÐ´Ð²ÐµÌÐ´Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð°ÌÐ».
> 
> 
> 
> Well I put that into Google Translate, which automatically "detected" the language as Bulgarian with the translation "By Volkan Beja to a Medvedja Popeye". Thanks Google. No frying pans for you!
> 
> -wotsch
Click to expand...

The original context is a bit more colourful.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

I get "I ran from the wolf but ran into a bear"...


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> I get "I ran from the wolf but ran into a bear"...


That's more colourful than the English analogy of the frying pan. Just my commentary on the foibles of online translation. 

Later,

William


----------



## Jessincka

Trigger said:


> Added this pleasing little Amphibia to the stable. After taking an hour to remove the horrendous Vostok bracelet it has gone on this nice tan Darlena with cream stitching. Proper job.


A homage to Trigger's so very nice combo, trying with the Meranom "clean" bezel not sure whether it could do with some more going on with the bezel as is a plainish face. But since I seem to spend a large amount of time mucking about with bezels that can be easily changed.

Love the watch strap combo though...thanks Trigger! (And its not a NATO, gulp)


----------



## Jessincka

Took another pic, the more i look at it the more i like it, Nice big 90 case type be good in a fight!


----------



## wotsch

Kutusov said:


> I get "I ran from the wolf but ran into a bear"...


...for which an English translation could be "I avoided the pigeon sh*t but trod on a hedgehog"

Admittedly less dramatic, but more suitable for our green and pleasant land.

-wotsch


----------



## Jessincka

Jessincka said:


> Took another pic, the more i look at it the more i like it, Nice big 90 case type be good in a fight!


Wow those clean bezels certainly fit very snugly not sure I'm removing this without damaging the watch there is no gap to get under it to prise it off like the other bezels. Anyone had any experience removing them once on?

J


----------



## luckywatch

Jessincka said:


> Took another pic, the more i look at it the more i like it, Nice big 90 case type be good in a fight!


 Those clean bezels look cool. Be worth puting some tape on the case to protect it before you try to remove it. I got another on order from meranom.


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took another pic, the more i look at it the more i like it, Nice big 90 case type be good in a fight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those clean bezels look cool. Be worth puting some tape on the case to protect it before you try to remove it. I got another on order from meranom.
Click to expand...

The clean bezels just fit so flushly I think this one will be staying, no hint of a gap like the other bezels. Will be good therapy for me to leave a bezel in place....

I do like you RR with clean bezel but think it suits it more than mine, not that I don't like mine (he says convincing self), as there is much more happening on the watch face.

Was sad to see no 90 Se RR's for a long while now, have made do with ordering a 710SE and telling myself to stop for a bit after that!


----------



## mcb2007

Jessincka said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took another pic, the more i look at it the more i like it, Nice big 90 case type be good in a fight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those clean bezels look cool. Be worth puting some tape on the case to protect it before you try to remove it. I got another on order from meranom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The clean bezels just fit so flushly I think this one will be staying, no hint of a gap like the other bezels. Will be good therapy for me to leave a bezel in place....
> 
> I do like you RR with clean bezel but think it suits it more than mine, not that I don't like mine (he says convincing self), as there is much more happening on the watch face.
> 
> Was sad to see no 90 Se RR's for a long while now, have made do with ordering a 710SE and telling myself to stop for a bit after that!
Click to expand...

I think they both look good with the plain bezel , the 90 is one hell of a chunk to be sure


----------



## luckywatch

Jessincka said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took another pic, the more i look at it the more i like it, Nice big 90 case type be good in a fight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those clean bezels look cool. Be worth puting some tape on the case to protect it before you try to remove it. I got another on order from meranom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The clean bezels just fit so flushly I think this one will be staying, no hint of a gap like the other bezels. Will be good therapy for me to leave a bezel in place....
> 
> I do like you RR with clean bezel but think it suits it more than mine, not that I don't like mine (he says convincing self), as there is much more happening on the watch face.
> 
> Was sad to see no 90 Se RR's for a long while now, have made do with ordering a 710SE and telling myself to stop for a bit after that!
Click to expand...

Stopping will bring a great sadness upon you. :sadwalk: Sell something and carry on or ask your partner to work overtime. :yes: Works for me. :yahoo:


----------



## Lampoc

Sorry peeps. Is it just me or does anyone else hate those clean bezels and think that Vostoks look far better with a proper bezel? Humbug!


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> Sorry peeps. Is it just me or does anyone else hate those clean bezels and think that Vostoks look far better with a proper bezel? Humbug!


 Its just you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson

Lampoc said:


> Sorry peeps. Is it just me or does anyone else hate those clean bezels and think that Vostoks look far better with a proper bezel? Humbug!


To me, they seem a bit bland without the normal bezel.

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry peeps. Is it just me or does anyone else hate those clean bezels and think that Vostoks look far better with a proper bezel? Humbug!
> 
> 
> 
> To me, they seem a bit bland without the normal bezel.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

Take no notice Jessincka the older generation don't like change.


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry peeps. Is it just me or does anyone else hate those clean bezels and think that Vostoks look far better with a proper bezel? Humbug!
> 
> 
> 
> To me, they seem a bit bland without the normal bezel.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take no notice Jessincka the older generation don't like change.
Click to expand...

I am, since I don't want to try and get it off!!

Although I agree to a certain extent it does look plain, but less so on yours because of the dial.

I do like it, I do..... mine had this bezel as stock;










which I think didn't suit it aswell and the bezel on Trigger's. But now it has the clean bezel on for good apparently...


----------



## William_Wilson

Jessincka said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry peeps. Is it just me or does anyone else hate those clean bezels and think that Vostoks look far better with a proper bezel? Humbug!
> 
> 
> 
> To me, they seem a bit bland without the normal bezel.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take no notice Jessincka the older generation don't like change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am, since I don't want to try and get it off!!
> 
> Although I agree to a certain extent it does look plain, but less so on yours because of the dial.
> 
> I do like it, I do..... mine had this bezel as stock;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I think didn't suit it aswell and the bezel on Trigger's. But now it has the clean bezel on for good apparently...
Click to expand...

That bezel looks much busier than the classic ones do. As for removing this new bezel, a piece of cello tape on the case and an industrial razor blade will separate it. :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## Jessincka

William_Wilson said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry peeps. Is it just me or does anyone else hate those clean bezels and think that Vostoks look far better with a proper bezel? Humbug!
> 
> 
> 
> To me, they seem a bit bland without the normal bezel.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take no notice Jessincka the older generation don't like change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am, since I don't want to try and get it off!!
> 
> Although I agree to a certain extent it does look plain, but less so on yours because of the dial.
> 
> I do like it, I do..... mine had this bezel as stock;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I think didn't suit it aswell and the bezel on Trigger's. But now it has the clean bezel on for good apparently...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That bezel looks much busier than the classic ones do. As for removing this new bezel, a piece of cello tape on the case and an industrial razor blade will separate it. :yes:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

Hmm I'm now imagining the damage I could do to myself using an Industrial razor blade to prise this off, I LIKE the clean bezel... :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

the more ornate the better with me but i do like the clean ones just not on mine


----------



## mcb2007

I liked the bezel on triggers that much I asked Meranom to change mine when I ordered .

IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/14/da7y8u5y.jpg


----------



## Jessincka

mcb2007 said:


> I liked the bezel on triggers that much I asked Meranom to change mine when I ordered .
> 
> IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/14/da7y8u5y.jpg


Nice picture!


----------



## mcb2007

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the bezel on triggers that much I asked Meranom to change mine when I ordered .
> 
> IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/02/14/da7y8u5y.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture!
Click to expand...

It's a bit dark eh


----------



## Jessincka

mcb2007 said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the bezel on triggers that much I asked Meranom to change mine when I ordered .
> 
> IMG]http://img.tapatalk....14/da7y8u5y.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit dark eh
Click to expand...

A touch maybe, Yes to my eyes that's a much nicer bezel and more suited to the watch than the one which comes by default, but it doesn't fit as snugly as the super snug clean bezel!

I stole Trigger's watch and strap combo, I couldn't do the bezel too. (wish I had)


----------



## mcb2007

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the bezel on triggers that much I asked Meranom to change mine when I ordered .
> 
> IMG]http://img.tapatalk....14/da7y8u5y.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit dark eh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A touch maybe, Yes to my eyes that's a much nicer bezel and more suited to the watch than the one which comes by default, but it doesn't fit as snugly as the super snug clean bezel!
> 
> I stole Trigger's watch and strap combo, I couldn't do the bezel too. (wish I had)
Click to expand...

Yes I like that strap on the 90 , it's on mesh at the moment but I'm looking to put it on a black leather similar to yours .

Does the plain bezel still turn or does it fit tight or snug as you say.


----------



## Jessincka

mcb2007 said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the bezel on triggers that much I asked Meranom to change mine when I ordered .
> 
> IMG]http://img.tapatalk....14/da7y8u5y.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a bit dark eh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A touch maybe, Yes to my eyes that's a much nicer bezel and more suited to the watch than the one which comes by default, but it doesn't fit as snugly as the super snug clean bezel!
> 
> I stole Trigger's watch and strap combo, I couldn't do the bezel too. (wish I had)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I like that strap on the 90 , it's on mesh at the moment but I'm looking to put it on a black leather similar to yours .
> 
> Does the plain bezel still turn or does it fit tight or snug as you say.
Click to expand...

It does turn, although it's a tighter fit than others, and there's not much point in turning it..

The removal obstacle being there's no real gap under it once it's fitted to insert anything to try and eek it back off. I'm avoiding razor blades...even through my bezel madness I sense hazards.....


----------



## mcb2007

No point at all just wondered how tight it was , I have a lump hammer and bolster if you want to get it off. The case is that heavy duty it'll take a knock or two.just used mine to knock a few nails in the fence after the wind last night .


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Sorry peeps. Is it just me or does anyone else hate those clean bezels and think that Vostoks look far better with a proper bezel? Humbug!


Not just you but I'm already afraid to vent my opinions... I think I've been coming across grumpier than Mach :lol:

BTW, and enjoying the status probably already gained... can you people PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE stop quoting everything on your posts? I mean, quotes within quotes and all thye pictures all over again? Pretty hard scrolling everything down just to read a new sentence, especially if you are on a mobile...

Go ahead, you can now paint me like the devil :taz: :lol:


----------



## mcb2007

Is this better










Can anyone shed any light on this what does it commemorate , ASAP sent wrong watch










And last but not least thanks to Lampoc ( Jamie ) for this beauty


----------



## mcb2007

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry peeps. Is it just me or does anyone else hate those clean bezels and think that Vostoks look far better with a proper bezel? Humbug!
> 
> 
> 
> Not just you but I'm already afraid to vent my opinions... I think I've been coming across grumpier than Mach :lol:
> 
> BTW, and enjoying the status probably already gained... can you people PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE stop quoting everything on your posts? I mean, quotes within quotes and all thye pictures all over again? Pretty hard scrolling everything down just to read a new sentence, especially if you are on a mobile...
> 
> Go ahead, you can now paint me like the devil :taz: :lol:
Click to expand...

Do you mean me oops done it again


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry peeps. Is it just me or does anyone else hate those clean bezels and think that Vostoks look far better with a proper bezel? Humbug!
> 
> 
> 
> Not just you but I'm already afraid to vent my opinions... I think I've been coming across grumpier than Mach :lol:
> 
> BTW, and enjoying the status probably already gained... can you people PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE stop quoting everything on your posts? I mean, quotes within quotes and all thye pictures all over again? Pretty hard scrolling everything down just to read a new sentence, especially if you are on a mobile...
> 
> Go ahead, you can now paint me like the devil :taz: :lol:
Click to expand...

 Grumpy dont like anything! Always moaning.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Grumpy dont like anything! Always moaning.




That's not being grumpy... that's the proper way to deal with those awful things called kids :lol:


----------



## mcb2007

Thought you might be able to help on that middle watch Scott

Dial ha 1945 1995 and writing looks like ran backwards.

Any ideas


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Thought you might be able to help on that middle watch Scott
> 
> Dial ha 1945 1995 and writing looks like ran backwards.
> 
> Any ideas


Well itâ€™s obviously a 50 year commemorative of WW2. I will have a look in my books but the 710 might murder me if I keep coming on here.


----------



## chris.ph

scot is right, i found the same one on the bay :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

Very nice folks. That case/strap combo looks very familiar. 

Here are a couple of new entrants.

Radio Room / Operator (not sure which is the correct term). It's on a notched Di Modell that I just did... and made a bit of a monkey of.  I think I'll be sticking it on something else. I'm not up to speed on the various versions and issues but this one looks old. The black face is very glossy and has a slight rough appearance. While the white details on the dial remain white, the hands have a discolouration / aged look. Quite digging it. The crystal has an even weathering. I might set about trying polish it up. Can anyone confirm what material these crystals are made from and the best product to use?





































Next up is a forum purchase courtesy of the fine chap, JoT. Many thanks. What can only be described I suppose as a wrist mounted pocket watch. JoT says it has a Molnija movement. I have no idea who makes these or anything else about them. There's nothing on the case but plenty of Russian-ness on the dial. perhaps the Cyrillibots on here might like to translate.  A huge beast is this but relatively thin. Lots of concentric detailing with various scales and texts. The sub seconds on the 3-bladed Nuclear symbol. It has a feel of real quality by the way it winds and it's weight. Chirps away like a little bird.


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> Thought you might be able to help on that middle watch Scott
> 
> Dial ha 1945 1995 and writing looks like ran backwards.
> 
> Any ideas


Several versions of that 50 years commemoration of WW2. I owned this one...


----------



## mcb2007

Whe light is better I will take pic of rear case looks like its amphibia . Should this be a manual wind kom blah blah can't spell it.

How do you wind them up , sorry if it's a stupid question . When crown pulled out hands move ,push back and crown locks up is there a mid point to wind?


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> 
> Ð•ÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»ÑŒÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ word is an adjective. here it expresses identity.
> 
> Ð•ÑÐ°ÑƒÐ»ÑŒÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ is esaul watch
> 
> For example
> 
> ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ (Komandirskie) Commander watch
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I said it wasn't a good idea to argue with native speaking Russians :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ÐžÑ‚ Ð²Ð¾ÌÐ»ÐºÐ° Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð°ÌÐ», Ð´Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð¼ÐµÐ´Ð²ÐµÌÐ´Ñ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð°ÌÐ».
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

Eureka!!! Pages 48 watch number 302 of the Juri Levenberg bible. I am a believer now. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

RR looking good trigger ,I knew I should have bid for it


----------



## Trigger

mcb2007 said:


> RR looking good trigger ,I knew I should have bid for it


It's a beaut alright. I'm still surprised there was relatively low interest in it.


----------



## William_Wilson

Trigger said:


> Next up is a forum purchase courtesy of the fine chap, JoT. Many thanks. What can only be described I suppose as a wrist mounted pocket watch. JoT says it has a Molnija movement. I have no idea who makes these or anything else about them. There's nothing on the case but plenty of Russian-ness on the dial. perhaps the Cyrillibots on here might like to translate.  A huge beast is this but relatively thin. Lots of concentric detailing with various scales and texts. The sub seconds on the 3-bladed Nuclear symbol. It has a feel of real quality by the way it winds and it's weight. Chirps away like a little bird.


It is a pocket watch movement. I think 15 jewels. There are about 100 different dial variations for these.

Later,

William


----------



## Trigger

William_Wilson said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next up is a forum purchase courtesy of the fine chap, JoT. Many thanks. What can only be described I suppose as a wrist mounted pocket watch. JoT says it has a Molnija movement. I have no idea who makes these or anything else about them. There's nothing on the case but plenty of Russian-ness on the dial. perhaps the Cyrillibots on here might like to translate.  A huge beast is this but relatively thin. Lots of concentric detailing with various scales and texts. The sub seconds on the 3-bladed Nuclear symbol. It has a feel of real quality by the way it winds and it's weight. Chirps away like a little bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a pocket watch movement. I think 15 jewels. There are about 100 different dial variations for these.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

It's a wee Bobby Dazzler anyhows. What a great piece for Â£40. I'm getting a riveted aviator for it. Black.


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> It is a pocket watch movement. I think 15 jewels. There are about 100 different dial variations for these.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Semi-right. That's probably a 3602 and they were made in 15 jewels versions but also on 17 and 18 jewels versions. http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=59492

I'm also guessing it's an old pocket watch movement recased on a wristwatch, so 15 jewels is a good guess :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, and let me just add that it doesn't matter really... those movements are the AKs of the Russian horology, not the Vostok movements (tough as they might be).


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Several versions of that 50 years commemoration of WW2. I owned this one...


 I got a similar one:



It's depicting "The Motherland Calls": a famous statue in Volgograd (formerly Stalingrad) and at the time the largest statue in the world.


----------



## William_Wilson

Lampoc said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several versions of that 50 years commemoration of WW2. I owned this one...
> 
> 
> 
> I got a similar one:
> 
> 
> 
> It's depicting "The Motherland Calls": a famous statue in Volgograd (formerly Stalingrad) and at the time the largest statue in the world.
Click to expand...

The first thing to pop into my mind as I looked at this photo was: If you stand just right, can you see up her dress. 

Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> Whe light is better I will take pic of rear case looks like its amphibia . Should this be a manual wind kom blah blah can't spell it.
> 
> How do you wind them up , sorry if it's a stupid question . When crown pulled out hands move ,push back and crown locks up is there a mid point to wind?


 Yes there's a mid point. You need to pull the crown gently to overcome the clutch mechanism in the stem and wind at the same time.

You can normally tell an automatic Komandirskie from a manual one by looking at the case depth. The automatic one I just sold you is quite deep. If the other has a flatter caseback it's a manual. The commemorative one seems to be an Amphibia just by looking at the crown.


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> "The Motherland Calls":


AKA "Rodina". Yours is the one I wanted but at the time there was none, I had to go with the white dialed version and no CE bezel.


----------



## mcb2007

350980333884.

This any good to anyone on the bay now


----------



## Lampoc

I thought "Rodina" was simply "Mother Russia"?


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> 350980333884.
> 
> This any good to anyone on the bay now


 Looks a bit dodgy. Shiny everything apart from knackered case. I'd wait until something better turns up.

Better one: 281264801699


----------



## Jessincka

Last dribs and drabs of my buying frenzy have stopped now, almost.


----------



## chris.ph

My. What a big zero.....lol, in getting a big zero shortly


----------



## luckywatch

This arrived today from chris I. Many thanks for such an easy deal and to RLT. Vostok manual wind 15 jewel from about 1959. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

very nice, i like vintages with sub-seconds :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

Right own up. Who netted the Okeah 3133 that just ended on t'bay at Â£216?


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> Right own up. Who netted the Okeah 3133 that just ended on t'bay at Â£216?


Not me, but that's a nice price for one of those.


----------



## Trigger

Kutusov said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right own up. Who netted the Okeah 3133 that just ended on t'bay at Â£216?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, but that's a nice price for one of those.
Click to expand...

It surely be. Lucky devil.

That I am.  :cheers: :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph

congrats trig :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

chris.ph said:


> congrats trig :thumbup:


Cheers Chris. It's a total grail. Hot on the heels of a lesser grail in the Radio Room.

I'm not in full celebration mode just yet though because I seem to remember when it was first listed there was mention made that the watch runs and stops. The seller describes themselves as a non-WIS and that bit of the description later disappeared. I'm thinking that the seller has been messaged for clarification and has since discovered that you need to wind it.

Hell... what's the worst that can happen? If it's a NR then it goes back.


----------



## chris.ph

have a look at what i just posted on the seagull thread trig


----------



## Trigger

chris.ph said:


> have a look at what i just posted on the seagull thread trig


Cheers and noted. I'll take a shot at that if necessary. I'm thinking that it will be OK though because the seller looks to be decent and genuine and it would seem odd to remove a vital piece of information re working order if it isn't a runner.


----------



## teadazed

Congrats.

I was keeping an eye on that one too. Not that I need a second one!

But it was running at only Â£100 for a long time and I was tempted to grab it if it stayed there.

If it turns out to be a good one though, the final price looks to be great value.


----------



## Trigger

teadazed said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I was keeping an eye on that one too. Not that I need a second one!
> 
> But it was running at only Â£100 for a long time and I was tempted to grab it if it stayed there.
> 
> If it turns out to be a good one though, the final price looks to be great value.


Yep. Sometimes a listing lets you know how many people are watching the item. I wasn't getting that info any time I viewed it. Just the one bid at opening price for days. I always had it in mind that it ended at about 9pm on a Friday which is not great planning on the seller's behalf. Only 6 bids went in. Much less interest than I would have expected.

One fly in the ointment I suppose is that many people may have inquired about it and been put off from bidding by the answers they got. Time will tell... or not as the case may be with this one.


----------



## mcb2007

Got this earlier as in previous thread.









This is rear case is it an amphibia , is it a manual wind , I've tried to wind it will run between 40seconds to few hours then stops . Give it a tap and runs . In your opinions does it need a service










Thickness


----------



## luckywatch

*mcb2007*.

Nice commemorative Amphibia you got there. Give it a shake near your ear and if itâ€™s an auto you will hear the rotor moving. You can wind then just by shaking for 2 minutes. Certainly looks like a standard 200m auto. If it still plays up it sounds like it needs a service.


----------



## luckywatch

Trigger said:


> teadazed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> I was keeping an eye on that one too. Not that I need a second one!
> 
> But it was running at only Â£100 for a long time and I was tempted to grab it if it stayed there.
> 
> If it turns out to be a good one though, the final price looks to be great value.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.	Sometimes a listing lets you know how many people are watching the item. I wasn't getting that info any time I viewed it. Just the one bid at opening price for days. I always had it in mind that it ended at about 9pm on a Friday which is not great planning on the seller's behalf. Only 6 bids went in. Much less interest than I would have expected.
> 
> One fly in the ointment I suppose is that many people may have inquired about it and been put off from bidding by the answers they got.	Time will tell... or not as the case may be with this one.
Click to expand...

I was watching that one. Glad itâ€™s gone to a good home. :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

Finally got an Admiralskie:


----------



## luckywatch

Thats a lovely dial Jamie. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessincka

Lampoc said:


> Finally got an Admiralskie:


That's very nice.


----------



## Trigger

Thanks Lucky. That's lovely Lampoc.

The Radio Room now has this new home. A rumpled, mottled effect black strap. Quite old skool to match the watch.


----------



## martinzx

I always think it is not right to say rare, when speaking about USSR timepieces so I will say a less than popular Electronika LCD Digital )


----------



## wookie

I could not resist this bit of russian bling going fairly cheap, it had a problem with the cannon pinion being too loose, did my usual trick of over tightening and then spent an hour brooching it to get it just right, Hate that job :taz: it's now running well including alarm, I think it must be one of the older ones as it has a fixed beat regulator.

I'll probably never wear it as I don't often wear gold but it was interesting to see inside.

wook


----------



## mcb2007

wookie said:


> I could not resist this bit of russian bling going fairly cheap, it had a problem with the cannon pinion being too loose, did my usual trick of over tightening and then spent an hour brooching it to get it just right, Hate that job :taz: it's now running well including alarm, I think it must be one of the older ones as it has a fixed beat regulator.
> 
> I'll probably never wear it as I don't often wear gold but it was interesting to see inside.
> 
> wook


Is this the next comp prize


----------



## mcb2007

Took a while but here it is










Not keen on the rubber strap , any suggestions


----------



## Jessincka

mcb2007 said:


> Took a while but here it is
> 
> Not keen on the rubber strap , any suggestions


.

That's the ebay one? If so glad its sorted. Still experimenting with straps for mine at the moment its on a nice comfy black NATO ( :sweatdrop: ) but I did notch a 20mm Black Darlena Rustic which quite suits, much like the standard leather that comes with the watch in appearance but much nicer quality and fatter.But have a couple of others coming I might try.










J


----------



## mcb2007

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a while but here it is
> 
> Not keen on the rubber strap , any suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That's the ebay one? If so glad its sorted. Still experimenting with straps for mine at the moment its on a nice comfy black NATO ( :sweatdrop: ) but I did notch a 20mm Black Darlena Rustic which quite suits, much like the standard leather that comes with the watch in appearance but much nicer quality and fatter.But have a couple of others coming I might try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J
Click to expand...

That looks a lot better J ,what else you got coming . If you like the others better you could donate that one to me


----------



## Trigger

mcb2007 said:


> Took a while but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not keen on the rubber strap , any suggestions


Well you can't go wrong with a quality thick strap of a shade of brown or deep red. Anything from cream through to dark brown or from the reds, maroon or plum or similar. You can have stitching, whipping, rivets, perforated.	To bulk it up a bit you can notch a strap. I would tend to go 4mm wider than the lugs if you're going to notch it. Notching down by 2mm is harder.


----------



## mcb2007

Trigger said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a while but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not keen on the rubber strap , any suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can't go wrong with a quality thick strap of a shade of brown or deep red. Anything from cream through to dark brown or from the reds, maroon or plum or similar. You can have stitching, whipping, rivets, perforated.	To bulk it up a bit you can notch a strap. I would tend to go 4mm wider than the lugs if you're going to notch it. Notching down by 2mm is harder.
Click to expand...

I asked for that didn't I you've cabbaged me with choice lol


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> *mcb2007*.
> 
> Nice commemorative Amphibia you got there. Give it a shake near your ear and if itâ€™s an auto you will hear the rotor moving. You can wind then just by shaking for 2 minutes. Certainly looks like a standard 200m auto. If it still plays up it sounds like it needs a service.


Done as you advised and all seems well holding time fine now , only time I can hear rotor is shaking back and forward not side to side


----------



## Trigger

mcb2007 said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a while but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not keen on the rubber strap , any suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> Well you can't go wrong with a quality thick strap of a shade of brown or deep red. Anything from cream through to dark brown or from the reds, maroon or plum or similar. You can have stitching, whipping, rivets, perforated.	To bulk it up a bit you can notch a strap. I would tend to go 4mm wider than the lugs if you're going to notch it. Notching down by 2mm is harder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked for that didn't I you've cabbaged me with choice lol
Click to expand...

 If you haven't already, maybe consider setting up a few saved searches in ebay for straps. I have found that if I become bored of trawling through endless watches, I can keep the interest going by browsing through my strap searches.

More options - Two piece nylon/fabric straps. These can be snapped up for just a few quid.


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Took a while but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not keen on the rubber strap , any suggestions


----------



## Jessincka

Got this the other day not sure I know much about it, did see one similar on watchuseek thread once.


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Took a while but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not keen on the rubber strap , any suggestions
Click to expand...

Nice strap where from


----------



## Jessincka

mcb2007 said:


> Nice strap where from


Bargains ebay :231124657057


----------



## mcb2007

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice strap where from
> 
> 
> 
> Bargains ebay :231124657057
Click to expand...

Cheers for that


----------



## Trigger

One stunning 3133 has landed and has been found to be in perfect running order. 

Pics later.


----------



## luckywatch

Trigger said:


> One stunning 3133 has landed and has been found to be in perfect running order.
> 
> Pics later.


It is now officially later. :yes:


----------



## Trigger

Soon. Ish.


----------



## William_Wilson

Later,

William


----------



## Trigger

And here we are. I'm officially pleased to say the least. It's in great condition, apart from a weird reflection in the domed crystal when viewed at a very acute angle. It looks like condensation... God I hope not. The main thing is that it is in good working order and hasn't been bashed about. It had what was possibly it's original Poljot strap and that wasn't in the best nick. It's now sitting aboard a holding strap until I receive a nice brown Hirsch holed strap from a forum member. Should be tomorrow so more pics wil follow. So in a historic joint co-operation between NATO and the ex-Warsaw Pact, it sits on this blue/yellow NATO that I am going to dedicate to the Ukraine, for no good reason other than the colours.


----------



## chris.ph

lovely watch :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

Another nice addition to the collection Trigger


----------



## luckywatch

Trigger that is nice you lucky person. One day I hope to have one. As for the strap, each of us is responsible for our destiny. Iâ€™ve had a PM from the president and if anyone asks where is Trigger? next week, I will say Trigger who?

Iâ€™ve had some straps in my time but youâ€™re having a Turkish mate.


----------



## Trigger

Thanks folks. Absolutely blown away by this one. I've lusted after one of these for years, on and off. I neglected Russians for a long time until recently and I've been lucky enough to, very quickly, bag the two watches I always coveted the most, The Radio Room and now the Ocean. I still can't quite believe that I got the pair of them for not much more than Â£300.

It's very much a stop-gap strap Lucky.  Hopefully tomorrow it will be adorned by a nice Hirsch.


----------



## teadazed

So my ebay bargain arrived - another 3133, this one for the princely sum of Â£65.50 including postage.

At the price, I was a bit nervous. I needn't have been.

It runs and all functions seem to work. Hopefully the timekeeping will be good. Glass is a little scuffed but may well polish out.

Strap was rubbish though, so swapped it.

On to the pics...


----------



## Trigger

Excellent. Seems to be a tip-top buy at Â£65.


----------



## luckywatch

Crikey teadazed that is a good price and it suits a bund. I have decided not to respond to Putinâ€™s PM until I see Triggers new strap.


----------



## it'salivejim

Trigger said:


> And here we are.	I'm officially pleased to say the least. It's in great condition, apart from a weird reflection in the domed crystal when viewed at a very acute angle.	It looks like condensation... God I hope not.	The main thing is that it is in good working order and hasn't been bashed about. It had what was possibly it's original Poljot strap and that wasn't in the best nick. It's now sitting aboard a holding strap until I receive a nice brown Hirsch holed strap from a forum member.	Should be tomorrow so more pics wil follow.	So in a historic joint co-operation between NATO and the ex-Warsaw Pact,	it sits on this blue/yellow NATO that I am going to dedicate to the Ukraine, for no good reason other than the colours.


Bootiful, really bootiful :thumbup:

Where did you nab this from Steve because I've been looking out for a while now as I refuse to pay Â£500+ for a new one


----------



## teadazed

There are a few used okeahs on the bay.

I think ruscamera has a couple.


----------



## Trigger

it said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here we are.	I'm officially pleased to say the least. It's in great condition, apart from a weird reflection in the domed crystal when viewed at a very acute angle.	It looks like condensation... God I hope not.	The main thing is that it is in good working order and hasn't been bashed about. It had what was possibly it's original Poljot strap and that wasn't in the best nick. It's now sitting aboard a holding strap until I receive a nice brown Hirsch holed strap from a forum member.	Should be tomorrow so more pics wil follow.	So in a historic joint co-operation between NATO and the ex-Warsaw Pact,	it sits on this blue/yellow NATO that I am going to dedicate to the Ukraine, for no good reason other than the colours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootiful, really bootiful :thumbup:
> 
> Where did you nab this from Steve because I've been looking out for a while now as I refuse to pay Â£500+ for a new one
Click to expand...

John, Â£500 is possibly the cost of an all original but mine is a Poljot made reissue. I think these normally fetch circa Â£300 to Â£350.


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> John, Â£500 is possibly the cost of an all original but mine is a Poljot made reissue. I think these normally fetch circa Â£300 to Â£350.


I think the original, vintage ones go for less. They are usually in worst condition and, although there's the purist thing, the reissues look and are better (mineral crystals, crispier dial, etc). Your's the first reissue from 2004, so it's a bit older and I think you can get one for â‚¬400 or so, new. Then there's the MKII reissue, with the pig pushers instead of those bell pushers and (I think) a slight thicker case. It's the same one Draygo has on his black dialled Sturmanskie, he commented on the dimensions regarding the MkI somewhere. These new ones cost around â‚¬500.

A couple of years ago, these reissues went for less than â‚¬300 (or around that). All the 3133s have almost doubled the price when bought new or on some frenzied ebay auctions but like someone said before, that's not always the case. People who remember how much these used to cost will have a hard time paying more for an used watch than they used to cost new. On the other hand, these watches are becoming rarer, or at least the offerings. There won't be new ones coming out... even Volmax showed that they no longer have stock of 3133 movements or are not willing to pay the asking price of such a thing. They've released a "Cosmos" series not long ago, including some new styled Strelas and those have a quartz movement.


----------



## Trigger

Kutusov said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> John, Â£500 is possibly the cost of an all original but mine is a Poljot made reissue. I think these normally fetch circa Â£300 to Â£350.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the original, vintage ones go for less. They are usually in worst condition and, although there's the purist thing, the reissues look and are better (mineral crystals, crispier dial, etc). Your's the first reissue from 2004, so it's a bit older and I think you can get one for â‚¬400 or so, new. Then there's the MKII reissue, with the pig pushers instead of those bell pushers and (I think) a slight thicker case. It's the same one Draygo has on his black dialled Sturmanskie, he commented on the dimensions regarding the MkI somewhere. These new ones cost around â‚¬500.
> 
> A couple of years ago, these reissues went for less than â‚¬300 (or around that). All the 3133s have almost doubled the price when bought new or on some frenzied ebay auctions but like someone said before, that's not always the case. People who remember how much these used to cost will have a hard time paying more for an used watch than they used to cost new. On the other hand, these watches are becoming rarer, or at least the offerings. There won't be new ones coming out... even Volmax showed that they no longer have stock of 3133 movements or are not willing to pay the asking price of such a thing. They've released a "Cosmos" series not long ago, including some new styled Strelas and those have a quartz movement.
Click to expand...

Thanks Kutusov, that's good to know and informative.


----------



## Trigger

So, many thanks to John (It'salive) for the Hirsch strap. Here is the Ocean with a more fitting home.


----------



## luckywatch

Classic Trigger :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

That is rather nice Trigger old boy


----------



## it'salivejim

Trigger said:


> So,	many thanks to John (It'salive) for the Hirsch strap. Here is the Ocean with a more fitting home.


If the strap fitsâ€¦

Looks good Steve, and glad it's getting used for the purpose it was intended â€" dressing up a chunky chronograph :thumbup:

I bought it for my Breitling and only wore it about 5 times before flipping it for a whole assortment of different straps. I still haven't fully settled on one


----------



## Kutusov

I used to wear mine on a similar strap, only it was thinner. I like the colour, not sure about the deep, big holes though...


----------



## Lampoc

I've been doing a bit of modding:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Only three more & you`ll have one for every day of the week


----------



## luckywatch

Excellent Jamie. I wish I could do that. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I've been doing a bit of modding:


Just an opinion but wouldn't it be cooler to have a black dial with a smaller, complete badge? Maybe using a more naked Vostok dial?










Then again, I don't know how you make the dials, so maybe it's more difficult or impossible to do this...


----------



## luckywatch

Just pulled the trigger on this. Its a 2416, 21 jewels Amphibian auto. The 'Horsemans' watch. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

im still waiting for mine :wallbash: and for some unknown reason asap has banned me from bidding on his ruskies and wont explain why even though he gave me good feedback on the watches ive bought off him


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> im still waiting for mine :wallbash: and for some unknown reason asap has banned me from bidding on his ruskies and wont explain why even though he gave me good feedback on the watches ive bought off him


 I dont blame him..................... :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## mcb2007

Last one I bought off him was 9.06 free postage , we like it cheap


----------



## chris.ph

thats why i liked buying off him


----------



## mcb2007

It's a great timekeeper it's correct twice a day lol


----------



## Jessincka

chris.ph said:


> im still waiting for mine :wallbash: and for some unknown reason asap has banned me from bidding on his ruskies and wont explain why even though he gave me good feedback on the watches ive bought off him


Did you ask him a question? I asked one, got a polite answer and answered back politely, thought all was cordial but ever since been banned from bidding...tried to ask why but silence since. Oh well.


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> im still waiting for mine :wallbash: and for some unknown reason asap has banned me from bidding on his ruskies and wont explain why even though he gave me good feedback on the watches ive bought off him


asap? Is that the seller's name? Can't find him...


----------



## Lampoc

asap31 is his name. He's also a regular on the Russian forum over at WUS so it may be worth asking him over there why you're banned. Amil is his username there.


----------



## Lynn0916

Any Chinese Watch?


----------



## martinzx

luckywatch said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this. Its a 2416, 21 jewels Amphibian auto. The 'Horsemans' watch. :thumbup:


Oh that is a beauty, a hard to find model in that condition, more pics when it arrives please.

had one & sold it on hear & regretted it...............

Cheers Martin


----------



## Draygo

This arrived yesterday. One of those I'd forgotten I'd bought! Not a rapid journey from Belarus, but it made it in good nick. Fresh out the plastic box.










I've often thought about getting one, just out of curiosity really. I like the concept and am a real fan of the minimalist functional aesthetic. I was particularly happy to come across a cyrillic version. And all for the price of a few cups of coffee round these parts.

It's just a standard Luch 1801.1 movement, apparently. (Probably a very small one from a ladies' watch.) it probably won't get worn much, but over all I'm glad I got slightly drunk and bought it


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Just an opinion but wouldn't it be cooler to have a black dial with a smaller, complete badge? Maybe using a more naked Vostok dial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, I don't know how you make the dials, so maybe it's more difficult or impossible to do this...


I had a go, but I'm not sure how legible it'll be when printed. Here's some ideas I've had for the next dial:



Constructive criticism and ideas welcome!


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Constructive criticism and ideas welcome!


My idea was something like the one on the bottom left. I would pull the badge to the 6 o'clock area nd ditch the bomb. At 12 you could add the RAF wings in a monotone colour, sort of like the new Sturmanskies, with the winged Sturmanskie logo at 6 and the Airforce pacth at 6. I don't know if it makes sense though, do armourers wear the RAF wings or is that just something for pilots?

Anyway, I feel that when you have the logo occupying the full dial it gets kind of lost and it also feels like it's overcompensating something. Look at all the watches with military patches on, they are always small and restricted to some area. Think of squadron watches like the Fortis or the Royal Marines Citizens or the JG 74 Steinhart pilot.


----------



## Lampoc

I'm worried that the bottom left one is too "intricate" to make. It looks ok on photoshop but I don't think it will look good when printed.

Armourers like things to look "loud" so I'm happy with the big logo - you should see the ties!


----------



## Kutusov

Jebus... those ties!!...

Ok, then I have a more formed idea now. I would say the first two on the top and the left one on the middle. First and second on the left from top down are my favourite of the bunch.

How do you get the dials? Would it be viable to make one or a small batch for us here?


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> How do you get the dials? Would it be viable to make one or a small batch for us here?


 I cheat... I sand down a standard Vostok dial then print out the design on high quality glossy adhesive paper using the ultra expensive laser jet printer at work. Then stick it on


----------



## Kutusov

Ah, so you could make one for us



Lampoc said:


> I cheat... I sand down a standard Vostok dial then print out the design on high quality glossy adhesive paper using the ultra expensive laser jet printer at work. Then stick it on


Ah!!! You're going to make me a 7th Armoured Division dial one of these days


----------



## Trigger

I could be wrong here but I think Lampoc is volunteering to print out bespoke Vozzy dial stickers for everyone on demand. Very nice of him too. I've got at least 20 or so designs in mind.


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> Ah!!! You're going to make me a 7th Armoured Division dial one of these days


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah!!! You're going to make me a 7th Armoured Division dial one of these days
Click to expand...

Not exactly the look I was going for but... What do you use for drawing the dials? Photoshop?


----------



## Lampoc

Yep, Photoshop. I'm quite amateur at it, mainly using it for skinning in games.



My Raketa Porsche is loads better but I haven't bothered to take a picture yet


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Yep, Photoshop. I'm quite amateur at it, mainly using it for skinning in games.


I haven't the slightest clue how to work that thing and I've tried a couple of times. Some one recommended me a similar but simpler program once (can't remember the name of it) and I gave up 10 minutes latter also. I can use "Paint" though... :lol:


----------



## Lampoc

I've been using it on and off for about 6 years and I still suck.... "Gimp" is supposed to be ok (and free) but I can't get on with it. Paint.net is ok too and (IMO) easier than GIMP, but that's probably because it's closer control-wise to Photoshop and that's what I'm used to.


----------



## William_Wilson

GIMP is a tired old idea that the Linux crowd though was just as "good" as Photochop. Paint.Net came from MS programmers, so it at least behaves itself, though lacks many of the wizbang features of Photochop.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I've been using it on and off for about 6 years and I still suck.... "Gimp" is supposed to be ok (and free) but I can't get on with it. Paint.net is ok too and (IMO) easier than GIMP, but that's probably because it's closer control-wise to Photoshop and that's what I'm used to.


That's right, it was Gimp that someone recommended to me.


----------



## mcb2007

Was it this gimp that was recommended










You think Scott would stick a watch on the top bit


----------



## luckywatch

Not even remotely like any of my straps. :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> Not even remotely like any of my straps. :tongue2:


I hope that's your wrist


----------



## chris.ph

its finally arrived, not to bad for 11 quid :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> its finally arrived, not to bad for 11 quid :thumbup: :thumbup:


Can you guys please explain to me again what's the appeal of the Godfather's Amphibia? It's so much appreciated around here and I haven't a clue as to why that is...


----------



## Trigger

Very nice and unusual. Speaking of unusual... I was rooting through screens of Russians earlier and there are a few 'Masonic' / 'Illuminati' dialled Pobedas. I was sorely tempted to buy one but they are very small.


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> Very nice and unusual. Speaking of unusual... I was rooting through screens of Russians earlier and there are a few 'Masonic' / 'Illuminati' dialled Pobedas. I was sorely tempted to buy one but they are very small.


Why would you want a watch from moronic guys in aprons?


----------



## chris.ph

i think i will roll my trouser legs down







artytime:


----------



## Trigger

I thought they looked interesting. I didn't see them as simply Masonic pieces. The Masonic symbols were there but also a skull and bones symbol. I'm thinking Illuminati now. Maybe this watch was my gateway into Skull & Bones and on to great things and eventually the Presidency of the USA... or something.


----------



## chris.ph

im reading a certain dan brown book at the moment its all about the masons. one of the boys in the pub is a member of the trouser leg brigade and asked me if i wanted to join he wasnt impressed when i nearly fell off my chair laughing







artytime: i would have more of a chance with the knights templar :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## William_Wilson

chris.ph said:


> im reading a certain dan brown book at the moment its all about the masons. one of the boys in the pub is a member of the trouser leg brigade and asked me if i wanted to join he wasnt impressed when i nearly fell off my chair laughing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artytime: i would have more of a chance with the knights templar :notworthy: :notworthy:


You could have asked him if they organised pub night matches against the Scientologists.









Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

I hear there's more money on the Bilderberg Group... plus, with their plan to get human population down to only 10% of the current number, I think it would be advisable to be on their side :lol:

This nut explains it better...






^^^^ Rush Limbaugh should be jealous


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> its finally arrived, not to bad for 11 quid :thumbup: :thumbup:


Donâ€™t take any notice Chris. The â€˜Horsemansâ€™ watch is a classic. :thumbup:

Has yours been in a fire?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mcb2007 said:


> Was it this gimp that was recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think Scott would stick a watch on the top bit


Considering his particular tendencies when it comes to shirts, that wouldn`t surprise me at all :rofl:


----------



## chris.ph

worn in, i think the term is lol, ive got a spare case somewhere i might swop them over if i dont wear it to work


----------



## mcb2007

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was it this gimp that was recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think Scott would stick a watch on the top bit
> 
> 
> 
> Considering his particular tendencies when it comes to shirts, that wouldn`t surprise me at all :rofl:
Click to expand...

Haha don't know what you mean


----------



## miroman

One more Raketa 2209 (known as 'Record' movement), not sure if it's steel or not, but I know it's more rare than gold-plated:

   

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch

Thats a lovely case Miro. :thumbup:


----------



## Richy

Just won this on ebay, will post photos when it arrives. Had to question postage costs though ! Richy


----------



## luckywatch

Richy said:


> Just won this on ebay, will post photos when it arrives. Had to question postage costs though ! Richy


Tell us more. Who did you buy it from? What about the postage cost? The â€˜Horsemanâ€™sâ€™ Komandirskie is a classic. I have one on its way from Russia. Good choice.


----------



## Richy

Ok, It was my fault for not reading it right. But was watching the watch on the bay and it was showing the local(German) postage. I never noticed this and bid on the watch, and won. Then I noticed that the postage was 25 euro (Â£20). So asked about it, as the watch was only just over Â£11. Dealer was spot on and halved the postage. So in total it cost just over Â£21. Pretty happy at that price. Richy


----------



## luckywatch

Richy said:


> Ok, It was my fault for not reading it right. But was watching the watch on the bay and it was showing the local(German) postage. I never noticed this and bid on the watch, and won. Then I noticed that the postage was 25 euro (Â£20). So asked about it, as the watch was only just over Â£11. Dealer was spot on and halved the postage. So in total it cost just over Â£21. Pretty happy at that price.	Richy


 Sounds very good. Is that an Amphibian model?


----------



## Richy

I'm still learning from you guys. It is an automatic, so I think that's a "Yes". Looks the other way quickly in case he's made an a... of it ! Richy


----------



## chris.ph

its a komanderski mate, ive just had mine, it is an auto though










its in yuri's book


----------



## chris.ph

the book is worth a look, just ignore the prices in the back

131112727918


----------



## Richy

Thanks for that.


----------



## Kutusov

And here it is:




























Many thanks to Draygo for the bezel :notworthy:


----------



## chris.ph

Very nice tankie


----------



## luckywatch

WOW! 710 case with the black tank dial. Is that a Dave Murphy bezel? Nice to have something unique. :yes: The strap looks nearly as cool as some of mine. :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> its a komanderski mate, ive just had mine, it is an auto though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in yuri's book


 Had me going for a moment there Chris. The one I have ordered is the Amphibia. Your right thats the Komandirskie. Mine is to the left of it in Yuri's book.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> WOW! 710 case with the black tank dial. Is that a Dave Murphy bezel? Nice to have something unique. :yes: The strap looks nearly as cool as some of mine. :lol:


Yeap, it's a Murphy's bezel. As to the strap, let's see if I can handle it... it's a lot more subdued on real life than it shows on pictures. Depends a lot on the light but it tends to have a more homogeneous tone that ranges from greyish, to dark greenish to brownish.


----------



## luckywatch

You and Lampoc got me worried with these long words and jolly jack tar pictures. I googled the H word and it's cool.


----------



## Trigger

That's superb Kutusov. The bezel looks great on it and the dial graphics are just perfect. Bold but simple. A classy looking piece.


----------



## Jessincka

Kutusov said:


> And here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to Draygo for the bezel :notworthy:


Very nice. Other peoples' choices also have me thinking I must got one of those!

Although maybe not the strap.. :tongue2:

J


----------



## Trigger

I would tend to take that strap off and somehow unfortunately misplace it.


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> That's superb Kutusov. The bezel looks great on it and the dial graphics are just perfect. Bold but simple. A classy looking piece.


Cheers!



Jessincka said:


> Although maybe not the strap.. :tongue2:





Trigger said:


> I would tend to take that strap off and somehow unfortunately misplace it.


Well, I've ordered a black one as a back up alongside this one as this stuff isn't usually my thing. But so far so good, in the flesh is more aparent the Panama weave than the camo pattern and it does lend some subtle contrast to the watch's head.


----------



## chris.ph

luckywatch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> its a komanderski mate, ive just had mine, it is an auto though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in yuri's book
> 
> 
> 
> Had me going for a moment there Chris. The one I have ordered is the Amphibia. Your right thats the Komandirskie. Mine is to the left of it in Yuri's book.
Click to expand...

all i want to do now is a cheap white faced horse


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Many thanks to Draygo for the bezel :notworthy:


:cheers:

Looks great. I even quite like the strap! How thick is it? How does it compare to the majestic HR Cordura?! (It looks a bit like the Rios Nytec I have on one of mine.)

That's a great combination. Probably the only Vostok picture dial I like (Im not a horse kind of guy). And the 710 case: perfect, no?


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Looks great. I even quite like the strap! How thick is it? How does it compare to the majestic HR Cordura?! (It looks a bit like the Rios Nytec I have on one of mine.)
> 
> That's a great combination. Probably the only Vostok picture dial I like (Im not a horse kind of guy). And the 710 case: perfect, no?


Yes it is and the Murphy bezel makes all the difference in the world. To your questions in PM mode.. :lol:


----------



## mcb2007

Jessincka said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to Draygo for the bezel :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Other peoples' choices also have me thinking I must got one of those!
> 
> Although maybe not the strap.. :tongue2:
> 
> J
Click to expand...

That is very nice Kutusov , the bezel change transforms the watch


----------



## Kutusov

Ok, the strap lasted a few hours for me... conventional mode:


----------



## Draygo

^

:clap:


----------



## bowie

looks nice


----------



## luckywatch

The dial, the bezel the strap matches now but I did like the camo. Maybe the camo would look good on a green Paratrooper dial. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

what like this one



or this one



they look good on natos too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Thats the dial but dont set the old boy off with those Naffo'S :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> The dial, the bezel the strap matches now but I did like the camo. Maybe the camo would look good on a green Paratrooper dial. :yes:


The colour would work, especially if it's an aged one, when they start to turn grey. I would have to be a Ministry case though, it's a Panerai type thick strap.

What I think it would make it work bad is the texture of the strap. Is a bit too complex for an Amphibia and overpowers the watch head. I honestly feel that very few watches would be able to take it, it would have to be a clean dial and a big case that stands on its own. I really can't think of any other watch than a Panerai or some PAM homage.



chris.ph said:


> what like this one
> 
> 
> 
> or this one
> 
> 
> 
> they look good on natos too :thumbup: :thumbup:


Nooooo-oh-oh they don't. Especially green with blue, let alone the deviant behavior of a Russian watch on a Nato. :bad: :bad: :bad:


----------



## wotsch

Here's my 100SE fresh in from Christopol. I love the design and am more than happy with the chromed second-hand. The build quality is OK and good enough for the price. I can't help comparing the bezel to my Damasko, but as that cost around 10 times as much, that's a bit unfair. I'm also impressed with the silicon strap it came on. Soft and comfortable.

Not so happy with the photo, but only have time for a phone snap...



Vostok Amphibian Classic 100333S by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## luckywatch

Looks classy that. :thumbup:


----------



## wotsch

luckywatch said:


> Looks classy that. :thumbup:


Thanks  . Here are a few more (phone) pics:



Vostok Amphibian 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vostok Amphibian 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vostok Amphibian 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vostok Amphibian 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr



Vostok Amphibian 100SE by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## chris.ph

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> Here's my 100SE fresh in from Christopol. I love the design and am more than happy with the chromed second-hand. The build quality is OK and good enough for the price. I can't help comparing the bezel to my Damasko, but as that cost around 10 times as much, that's a bit unfair. I'm also impressed with the silicon strap it came on. Soft and comfortable.


Congrats, wotsch.

I have the same model, also with chromed second hand. I'm wearing it a lot and am very happy with it. It's my first experience of this case design - it gets some bad press because it's so flat in profile, but I find it OK. How does it wear for you?


----------



## Trigger

Superb watch. I love the shape of that case. Yet another one swoops on to the list.


----------



## mcb2007

Nice wotsch , just ordered a 100 SE radio room with the silicon strap good to hear its a comfortable strap


----------



## wotsch

Draygo said:


> I have the same model, also with chromed second hand. I'm wearing it a lot and am very happy with it. It's my first experience of this case design - it gets some bad press because it's so flat in profile, but I find it OK. How does it wear for you?


I find the case to be fine and not flat at all. It wears very comfortably. I thought it was the 110 case that gets the criticism, rather than the 100? I was umming and ahhing about whether to go for the 100 or the 110, as I like the shape with the crown guards on the 110, but then I read about the flat case (here: click) and decided to go for the 100.

-wotsch


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> .... I thought it was the 110 case that gets the criticism, rather than the 100?


Ahh! I must have somehow become confused. I did begin to wonder what the problem was given that I found it to be fine! Thanks for the link - the first comparison shots are very clear - the 110 profile certainly looks potentially problematic. I'm glad I went for the 100 - especially now I've seen those photos. Personally, I think the case's slightly angular edges and lack of crown guard give it an interesting character.


----------



## mcb2007

It does sit flat ,but Ivan forgive it










Ivan means I can


----------



## Richy

Arrived this morning, in very good condition just needs the scratches removed with poly. So well chuffed as looks better than it did on the bay. However the date changes at 6 instead of 12 and I am not sure it has not been Franked? Wot u think? Richy


----------



## luckywatch

Richy said:


> Arrived this morning, in very good condition just needs the scratches removed with poly. So well chuffed as looks better than it did on the bay. However the date changes at 6 instead of 12 and I am not sure it has not been Franked? Wot u think? Richy


I am still waiting for my 'Horsemans'. Those pictures come up a bit small but the condition looks very good. The hands are different and the dial to the picture in Juri's book. Not that it means its a wrong 'un. You could try and get some feedback from the Russian section on WUS.


----------



## Richy

Cheers Lucky, checked back the pictures and hands are similar to the one you are getting but different to Chris. Have posted on wus. Any ideas how to sort the date problem or is it watchmaker jobby? Thanks in advance, Richy


----------



## luckywatch

Richy said:


> Cheers Lucky, checked back the pictures and hands are similar to the one you are getting but different to Chris. Have posted on wus. Any ideas how to sort the date problem or is it watchmaker jobby? Thanks in advance, Richy


 The date problem is beyond me but the guys on here will help you just wait and see.


----------



## chris.ph

dont look at me i never change the date on any of my watches, the closest i get is looking through the collection until i find one with the right date


----------



## William_Wilson

Richy said:


> Any ideas how to sort the date problem or is it watchmaker jobby? Thanks in advance, Richy


Adjust the time until the date rolls over and pull the hands off, replacing them to the 12 position.

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

I just pulled the trigger on this. I miss the orange Amphibia I traded so when I saw this I just had to have it. Its on its way from the states. So this is the sellers picture. It is a Dave Murphy bezel and I am not having the Zulu. The seller has agreed to put it on a Maratac composite. :thumbup: The 710 has not been advised.


----------



## chris.ph

i think you need to take her out for lunch mate, so your balls dont end up sleeping in a different room to you :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Richy

Well, posted the Horseman on WUS and got a reply from a guy called Amil. Who said , "hello. it is a rare species." So I think the watch is ok. So will get someone to look at the date thing. (William think I would break it taking the hands off, my watch skills are zero) Richy


----------



## Trigger

Anyone on here nab the joblot 18 Russians (mostly Komandirskie & Amphibia) that ended on the bay last night? I was sorely tempted. There was another lot of 2 Poljot chronos and a Molnija pocket. Tempted again. Someone will make a few bob off both lots.

We'll soon see if SC suddenly gets plastered with Russians. :ninja:


----------



## Rekhmire

Won two over the weekend. The 710 knows about one of them! Funny how the country is on the verge of war, and yet someone has been to the post office to send me a watch from Ukraine!


----------



## Lampoc

Trigger said:


> Anyone on here nab the joblot 18 Russians (mostly Komandirskie & Amphibia) that ended on the bay last night? I was sorely tempted. There was another lot of 2 Poljot chronos and a Molnija pocket. Tempted again. Someone will make a few bob off both lots.
> 
> We'll soon see if SC suddenly gets plastered with Russians. :ninja:


 One of the bids was mine. I was fully intending to bid higher than the amount they sold for but then I got distracted by something on the telly and forgot about it... :wallbash:


----------



## Trigger

I was buying them all the way but chickened out.


----------



## Jessincka

Joining the Cossacks (although I think was agreed not Cossacks) with newly arrived from Amil; temporary strap, honest, and not fighting the date for now....


----------



## chris.ph

Ive seen a few of these come up recently, i think Scott has one as well. They look good


----------



## luckywatch

Richy said:


> Well, posted the Horseman on WUS and got a reply from a guy called Amil. Who said , "hello. it is a rare species." So I think the watch is ok. So will get someone to look at the date thing. (William think I would break it taking the hands off, my watch skills are zero) Richy


 Amil is a good guy sells us a lot of watches. He knows his stuff.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on here nab the joblot 18 Russians (mostly Komandirskie & Amphibia) that ended on the bay last night? I was sorely tempted. There was another lot of 2 Poljot chronos and a Molnija pocket. Tempted again. Someone will make a few bob off both lots.
> 
> We'll soon see if SC suddenly gets plastered with Russians. :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the bids was mine. I was fully intending to bid higher than the amount they sold for but then I got distracted by something on the telly and forgot about it... :wallbash:
Click to expand...

I was there a tempting deal that passed me by. I will never make a dealer.


----------



## luckywatch

Jessincka said:


> Joining the Cossacks (although I think was agreed not Cossacks) with newly arrived from Amil; temporary strap, honest, and not fighting the date for now....


Thats a Cossack officers watch alright. :yes: Needs a proper strap.  What you going to put it on?


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone on here nab the joblot 18 Russians (mostly Komandirskie & Amphibia) that ended on the bay last night? I was sorely tempted. There was another lot of 2 Poljot chronos and a Molnija pocket. Tempted again. Someone will make a few bob off both lots.
> 
> We'll soon see if SC suddenly gets plastered with Russians. :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the bids was mine. I was fully intending to bid higher than the amount they sold for but then I got distracted by something on the telly and forgot about it... :wallbash:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was there a tempting deal that passed me by. I will never make a dealer.
Click to expand...

SO it was us all bidding each other up? I didn't win it.


----------



## Jessincka

luckywatch said:


> ..
> 
> Thats a Cossack officers watch alright. :yes: Needs a proper strap.  What you going to put it on?


Onto one of the F and S pre notched things for now, its not as nice as your "Bob" strap though.


----------



## luckywatch

Looking good.


----------



## Jessincka

Must stop buying things


----------



## chris.ph

Sacrilege lol


----------



## Kutusov

Jessincka said:


> Must stop buying things


Is that sand blasted?


----------



## chris.ph

Looks good


----------



## Trigger

Now that is real nice.


----------



## luckywatch

Where did you get that?


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> Where did you get that?


Ditto


----------



## luckywatch

I just got my Komandirskie KGB back from wookie and it looks like he has done a lovely job. Thanks Simon.


----------



## mcb2007

This dropped today 100 case radio room , off with silicon rubber strap uncomfortable or what . Feels better on leather . Still trying to get used to it , not sure face small and busy but heavily discounted enough to live with! Are you 100% happy with yours ?


----------



## Jessincka

Kutusov said:


> Jessincka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must stop buying things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that sand blasted?
Click to expand...

Yes sandblasted by previous owner I think, professional job different kind of finish to the new matt finishes from Meranom. Smoother,darker and more uniform. Was from a private sale on WUS. Happy with it.


----------



## Jessincka

mcb2007 said:


> This dropped today 100 case radio room , off with silicon rubber strap uncomfortable or what . Feels better on leather . Still trying to get used to it , not sure face small and busy but heavily discounted enough to live with! Are you 100% happy with yours ?


See that looks blotchy and I know it isn't!

Still waiting for my 100 you tempted me into with discount talk. Agree about the Silicon it's ok at a push but needs swapping out. I have a 710 RR currently which I'm happy with.


----------



## mcb2007

Jessincka said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This dropped today 100 case radio room , off with silicon rubber strap uncomfortable or what . Feels better on leather . Still trying to get used to it , not sure face small and busy but heavily discounted enough to live with! Are you 100% happy with yours ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See that looks blotchy and I know it isn't!
> 
> Still waiting for my 100 you tempted me into with discount talk. Agree about the Silicon it's ok at a push but needs swapping out. I have a 710 RR currently which I'm happy with.
Click to expand...

Lol not been anywhere near an egg


----------



## Lampoc

My new Sturmanskie. It looked a bit of a mess in the ebay ad but a quick polish of the glass and it's as good as new!


----------



## chris.ph

very nice, i am going to have to acquire a 3133 :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> My new Sturmanskie. It looked a bit of a mess in the ebay ad but a quick polish of the glass and it's as good as new!
> 
> URL]



Beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> My new Sturmanskie. It looked a bit of a mess in the ebay ad but a quick polish of the glass and it's as good as new!


Excellent specimen! :thumbup:

There's plenty of height on that acrylic, too, isn't there? Ideal for a good polish.

Love the lume colour.


----------



## William_Wilson

Draygo said:


> There's plenty of height on that acrylic, too, isn't there? Ideal for a good polish.


Those crystals can be an absolute "C" word to polish. I put polish on a thin sheet of closed cell foam on a hard flat surface and pushed my guts out while swishing the watch around. It still left some of the deeper marks.

Later,

William


----------



## Draygo

William_Wilson said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of height on that acrylic, too, isn't there? Ideal for a good polish.
> 
> 
> 
> Those crystals can be an absolute "C" word to polish. I put polish on a thin sheet of closed cell foam on a hard flat surface and pushed my guts out while swishing the watch around. It still left some of the deeper marks.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

I've never polished mine, but thought that as it stood so proud of the case, it would be nice and easy. I hadn't realised they were made of diamond composite...


----------



## William_Wilson

Draygo said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's plenty of height on that acrylic, too, isn't there? Ideal for a good polish.
> 
> 
> 
> Those crystals can be an absolute "C" word to polish. I put polish on a thin sheet of closed cell foam on a hard flat surface and pushed my guts out while swishing the watch around. It still left some of the deeper marks.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never polished mine, but thought that as it stood so proud of the case, it would be nice and easy. I hadn't realised they were made of diamond composite...
Click to expand...

I tried with a cotton ball and polish and got nowhere. I then sanded it down with emery cloth and removed many of the scratches and finished with the procedure I mention above. Still not perfect but I don't really care, I'm just used to getting the job done with the cotton ball.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

But what polish did you use Will? Have you done it with polywatch?


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> But what polish did you use Will? Have you done it with polywatch?


Yes, I did it with Polywatch. Shortly afterwards it got smeary and I had to polish that off with Silvo. Silvo works well on all of my other plastic crystals. This was the point at which I sanded it. I suspect these thick crystals are hardened in some fashion.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

I've only seen the one on the case Dave sent me when I was wrestelung wirh tge Okeah but I have this feeling that stuff is not plexi. It's somw sort of hard plastic, doesn't feel soft or warm like plexi. Polywatch will onky work with that, I had a bit left and tried it on some badly scratched sunglasses and the lens just melted, hardened after a while and incorporated lots of fibres from the cottom wool I was using to apply the stuff.


----------



## William_Wilson

Someday, when I'm in the shop, I might round up some ultra-ultra-ultrafine paper and have a swipe at it with an orbital air sander and see what happens.

Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc

I've never had any problems polishing Sturmanskie crystals. I use Micro-gloss liquid abrasive and it's always worked fine.


----------



## Rekhmire

Damn you all! I have now gained a love of Raketa watches and so now I have three incoming! 710 aware of one! ;0) Hoping the first will arrive this week.


----------



## chris.ph

ive got 9 raketas, they are as addictive as vostoks, photos needed when they arrive :thumbup:

on polishing lenses i use a 1200 grit paper then polish them with brasso on a chamiox, seems to work ok for me


----------



## KAS118

Kutusov said:


> Well, I already posted my latest arrival, it's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest acquisition was today at 6AM with many, many Bushmills in my head but it went ok for a change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Wasn't a bargain but it came close to that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still hadn't this dial nor a Ministry case, so... I was hesitating about getting these with white or green numbers but figured the white digits clash less with the golden markers... It's an incoming, will see how that turns out...


That's very nice - congratulations


----------



## Rekhmire

Just arrived, first of three imcoming Raketa's, a World Timer. Loved the look of these as soon as I saw them and held out for this which looked like a good example. Paid a bit more than I wanted to amd there's a small line on the dial but overall a very nice addition to my Russkie collection. Havem't set it or wound it yet,so hoping it's all OK!


----------



## Kutusov

Rekhmire said:


> Just arrived, first of three imcoming Raketa's, a World Timer. Loved the look of these as soon as I saw them and held out for this which looked like a good example. Paid a bit more than I wanted to amd there's a small line on the dial but overall a very nice addition to my Russkie collection. Havem't set it or wound it yet,so hoping it's all OK!


That's in excellent condition, very hard to find one like that! Shame about the scratch in the dial, when I saw it I was hoping it was on the crystal. Still, a great catch!


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Rekhmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived, first of three imcoming Raketa's, a World Timer. Loved the look of these as soon as I saw them and held out for this which looked like a good example. Paid a bit more than I wanted to amd there's a small line on the dial but overall a very nice addition to my Russkie collection. Havem't set it or wound it yet,so hoping it's all OK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's in excellent condition, very hard to find one like that! Shame about the scratch in the dial, when I saw it I was hoping it was on the crystal. Still, a great catch!
Click to expand...

Yes and itâ€™s in Juriâ€™s book, same dial hands etc. Caliber 2628, 19 jewels, made in the 80â€™s. A good original by the looks of it. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

mine and my mothers say hello :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

^ mine too!


----------



## Lampoc

Blue is just soooo common :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph

i like the white one as well :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

Like this , is it worth Â£59 on the bay ,does it look all original


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> Blue is just soooo common :tongue2:


:lol:


----------



## Rekhmire

I'd have loved a purple dialed version, but didn't want to miss this one and had no idea how long I would have to wait for one to come up. Pleased that I seem to have made a good purchase this time. ;0)


----------



## mcb2007

Giz a clue


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> Like this , is it worth Â£59 on the bay ,does it look all original


It looks like it. Plus, it has the soviet quality seal (or whatever it's called) and that's a nice detail.


----------



## Draygo

mcb2007 said:


> Like this , is it worth Â£59 on the bay ,does it look all original


White is definitely nice. The dial looks ok, but the case has a bit of wear - not unusual, especially given their chrome plated. They often look quite rough to the rear(!) Looks all original to my eyes...

They're unusual to wear - being a large disk with 18mm hidden lugs. But nowt wrong with unusual.


----------



## luckywatch

I hate Wednesdays. Too far away from the weekend! 

Anyway looked what turned up today. :thumbup:










No not the watch my new Telniashka.










I know that Kutusov

will be impressed with this. :yes: It is Russian paratrooper issue. :russian:










And look who else wears one.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I know that Kutusov
> 
> will be impressed with this. :yes: It is Russian paratrooper issue. :russian:


Ah, so you've ordered one of those striped undershirts :lol:

I wouldn't that jacket Putin has on... looks very warm.


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> And look who else wears one.


That's his clubbing outfit! He's wearing tight leather shorts and deck shoes on the bottom half of the picture. 

Later,

William


----------



## mcb2007

This just arrived , I had a hanker for a tanker


----------



## chris.ph

mine says hi :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

Coming soon. To a Russian watches sub-forum near you. This Raketa Shturmovik 24 hourer.










:clap:


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007, chris.ph, Trigger its looking good for a Wednesday. :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007, chris.ph, Trigger its looking good for a Wednesday. :thumbup:


Wednesday is a great day to buy. Especially when the seller has their listing marked as express delivery.

It's a 'new watch' weekend.


----------



## mcb2007

Wednesday is the new Saturday


----------



## Rekhmire

Doh! I posted this on the main page in error. My latest Raketa purchase, a NOS quartz mechanical hybrid sun and moon watch. Check other post for more info.


----------



## Kutusov

Rekhmire said:


> quartz mechanical hybrid sun and moon watch.


You mean a transistorized movement?


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> Rekhmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> quartz mechanical hybrid sun and moon watch.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean a transistorized movement?
Click to expand...

Hmm yes, what exactly is the hybrid aspect? It looks like a normal type of watch with a 24 hour hand in the form of a disc.

Later,

William


----------



## Lampoc

I like it. Here it is in an old Raketa Catalogue:


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rekhmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> quartz mechanical hybrid sun and moon watch.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean a transistorized movement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm yes, what exactly is the hybrid aspect? It looks like a normal type of watch with a 24 hour hand in the form of a disc.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

Youâ€™ve done it now! You have upset the purists.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Youâ€™ve done it now! You have upset the purists.


Not really, or I didn't meant it like that. I'm asking so I know more about the movement than the term itself. I don't know much (or hardly anything) about electric but a quartz mechanical hybrid would be something very, very unusual... there was one such thing used on a Breitling chrono and it was an hybrid because the watch movement would be quartz and the chrono complications mechanical (or the other way around).

Some people argue that a Seiko Springdrive is an hybrid also but I'm on the camp that says it's a mechanical movement. The quartz thing only brakes the balance wheel for more accuracy but if you took it out the watch would still work fine.


----------



## Trigger

I had a TAG Heuer Aquaracer ( calibre S ) regatta chrono that was described as electro-mechanical. I don't know anything about it really, or the validity of the term.


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> I had a TAG Heuer Aquaracer ( calibre S ) regatta chrono that was described as electro-mechanical. I don't know anything about it really,	or the validity of the term.


I could be mistaken but I think that's the movement the Breitling* I've mentioned also used... http://forums.watchuseek.com/f25/calibre-s-what-exactly-626284.html

* That's the Breitling Windrider Chronoracer Mecaquartz Rattrapante


----------



## Trigger

Kutusov said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a TAG Heuer Aquaracer ( calibre S ) regatta chrono that was described as electro-mechanical. I don't know anything about it really,	or the validity of the term.
> 
> 
> 
> I could be mistaken but I think that's the movement the Breitling* I've mentioned also used... http://forums.watchuseek.com/f25/calibre-s-what-exactly-626284.html
> 
> * That's the Breitling Windrider Chronoracer Mecaquartz Rattrapante
Click to expand...

Are they (or is one) in house calibres or are they base ETA movements that have been given bogus names by TAG Heuer and Breitling?


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> Are they (or is one) in house calibres or are they base ETA movements that have been given bogus names by TAG Heuer and Breitling?


They should be different movements, the TAG is a retrograde chrono and the Breitling isn't. As to the inhouse factor, I don't even know what that means with most brands if I think hard about it. Breitling uses ETA movements to a point but makes some serious changes/improvements. No idea about TAG... I don't even know if they are a stand alone brand or fall under the umbrella of some bigger corporation.

Anyway, these mecaquartz movements are pretty unusual and rare, they were used in fairly small range of watches. My best guess is that the Swatch group wouldn't invest and then drop such a thing. Again a guess, but maybe they were done by some poor 3rd party company that tried to come up with something new but didn't stood a chance.

Conclusion is... further research required


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> Youâ€™ve done it now! You have upset the purists.


They're actually pointing at his shirt! :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Trigger

Shturmovik has landed. It's been a while since I had a Raketa 24 hour movement so it will take a little getting used to again. Not helped by the poor legibility of those hands.

Step 1. Squint at the watch to see the hands.

Step 2. Remember it's a 24hr.

Step 3. Eventually determine the time of day.

It's a rather nice dial though and a shapely cushion case and tall, square edged crystal. Loud chirper. Great stuff.


----------



## chris.ph

tidy trig :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

I like that a lot trigger nice


----------



## Trigger

Thanks very much chaps.

Oh... by the way...

:yahoo:










Â£120 all in. Described as FWO. Has to be a decent snare, yeah?


----------



## chris.ph

was that the one stuck on 76 quid for days????


----------



## Trigger

Yeah, 70 something for a couple of days.


----------



## luckywatch

Looks a very good snare. :thumbup:


----------



## ProperTidy

Bugger, meant to set an alert for that beauty - nice swoop!


----------



## William_Wilson

Considering how serious this thread is, I am going to post this here, it may provide some insight into the people who wear Russian watches. 






Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

:lol: :lol:

Oldest trick in the book!!


----------



## Lampoc

Yay! New (old) Okeah has arrived and it's way better than I had hoped. Couple of small marks on the dial but the case is almost mint 

With it's newer brother:



With it's close relatives:



The rest of the family:


----------



## Trigger

Superb collection Lampoc. Now that my second 3133 is on the way, I think I could find room for another one or two if they're nice enough. I don't think I'll ever reach that size of collection though.


----------



## luckywatch

Thatâ€™s a connoisseurâ€™s collection. Nice one Lampoc. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

its a stunning bunch jamie, but i do see one slot left in that box, what have you got up your sleeve for that mate?????

by the way here is my latest ussr edition :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> its a stunning bunch jamie, but i do see one slot left in that box, what have you got up your sleeve for that mate?????


That's for when I find a reasonably priced Denissov Barracuda.

Love the dolls. You need to photograph each one with a different size watch. Zlatoust definitely on the left!


----------



## chris.ph

thats why i bought them mate, im off for a nose to see if i can find a dennisov :lol:

i found one for $700 very nice looking watch but it wont match the other 3133s


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> thats why i bought them mate, im off for a nose to see if i can find a dennisov :lol:


I've been looking for a black, silver or brown one for well over a year with no luck... And I'm not paying 800 Euros for a new one!


----------



## Rekhmire

Third of my three recent Raketa purchases, a Raketa 'Copernica'.



Loved this simple, but effective design as soon as I saw it. The basic premis of the earth revolving around the sun. This is a Soviet era watch in around 33mm. Does anyone produce a modern day reissue of this watch? But in a larger size, say 43mm or above? I'd certainly be in the market for one of those. Last vintage Russian for a while I think. Got a modern Vostok Europe to pay for soon.


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> Yay!


Yay indeed. Lovely foursome. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rekhmire

I take it the 'Copernicus' isn't a popular Raketa here then? I'm finding I really like a lot of their watches. The Okeah's are having a strong appeal too now though!


----------



## Lampoc

Rekhmire said:


> I take it the 'Copernicus' isn't a popular Raketa here then? I'm finding I really like a lot of their watches.


 It's certainly interesting although I've never owned one. I'm a bit of a Raketa fan too. I've always considered them to be the best quality of the major Soviet brands with Slava at the bottom and the rest somewhere in between. I've got an awesome Raketa winging it's way to me as we speak - will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Rekhmire

Cool. What size are the Okeah and Poljot pilot chronos? My biggest issue is that mostnof the Russian watches fel a tad too small for me to wear regularly. The Copernicus is TINY! But bought more as a collection piece.


----------



## Kutusov

Rekhmire said:


> Cool. What size are the Okeah and Poljot pilot chronos? My biggest issue is that mostnof the Russian watches fel a tad too small for me to wear regularly. The Copernicus is TINY! But bought more as a collection piece.


What Okeah and what Poljots? There are variations according to editions but the newer Volmax products (Sturmanskie. Aviator) have plenty of 42mm chronos. The 42mm Strela was released a couple of months back also.


----------



## Rekhmire

Thanks. I was thinking about the Okeah's such as the one in the current 'Okeah' thread, asking about strap options.


----------



## Lampoc

The older Okeahs and Sturmanskies have 39mm cases not including the crowns, with 18mm lugs. My new Raketa will be a monster at 40mm


----------



## Trigger

The raw dimensions might put you off by leading you to think it's a tad too small but it somehow seems to wear larger. Maybe it's the squarish, Tonneau shape or perhaps the crowns and pushers that add a little visual size. I favour larger watches as a rule but it's perfectly adequate to be honest.


----------



## Kutusov

Rekhmire said:


> Thanks. I was thinking about the Okeah's such as the one in the current 'Okeah' thread, asking about strap options.


The new ones are 39mm without the two crowns, 13,5mm thick and 20mm lugs. They are sort of a square-ish watch, so they do look bigger.

There was a recent discussion about straps for the Okeah, I think it's one the very same thread you mention? I say brown leather or steel with that one but a lot of people go for a blue strap that matches the dial. You can google Okeah and select the image results, it should give you a notion of what works better for your taste.


----------



## Rekhmire

Thanks. I think I like the Okeah best on the black bund/cuff strap in Scott's photo. Definitley a wattch I will add to my 'wish list'.


----------



## luckywatch

Rekhmire said:


> Thanks. I think I like the Okeah best on the black bund/cuff strap in Scott's photo. Definitley a wattch I will add to my 'wish list'.


 You have excellent taste Sir.


----------



## Trigger

This Poljot 3133 albatros is a thing of beauty. Pics later. Would one of the real authorities on the subject be able to confirm whether or not this should be a fixed bezel? It looks like it should rotate but is fixed. It may be correct.

The pic I posted a while back. Cheers.


----------



## Lampoc

Trigger said:


> This Poljot 3133 albatros is a thing of beauty. Pics later. Would one of the real authorities on the subject be able to confirm whether or not this should be a fixed bezel? It looks like it should rotate but is fixed. It may be correct.
> 
> The pic I posted a while back.	Cheers.


 I've had 2 and they were both fixed.


----------



## Trigger

Thanks. Having had another look I think so.


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> Would one of the real authorities on the subject be able to confirm whether or not this should be a fixed bezel? It looks like it should rotate but is fixed. It may be correct.


Yeap, fixed ruler. More of a decorative thing than a functional calculator, although I very much doubt anyone uses their Breitlings as a flight calculator. I would be carping my pants if I knew my pilot was doing that... :lol:


----------



## Trigger

Kutusov said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would one of the real authorities on the subject be able to confirm whether or not this should be a fixed bezel? It looks like it should rotate but is fixed. It may be correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, fixed ruler. More of a decorative thing than a functional calculator, although I very much doubt anyone uses their Breitlings as a flight calculator. I would be carping my pants if I knew my pilot was doing that... :lol:
Click to expand...

Might explain certain recent events.


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> Might explain certain recent events.


You mean the Malaysian Boeing? You can bet anything that it was a very well planed and sophisticated terrorist act, no watch rulers, magnetic needles or sundials involved there... I've been postponing some reading on how a clumsy, big plane like that can avoid radar signatures on military air traffic control, satellites, warships and all that.


----------



## Trigger

Kutusov said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might explain certain recent events.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Malaysian Boeing? You can bet anything that it was a very well planed and sophisticated terrorist act, no watch rulers, magnetic needles or sundials involved there... I've been postponing some reading on how a clumsy, big plane like that can avoid radar signatures on military air traffic control, satellites, warships and all that.
Click to expand...

Phwew. I was just worried that Breitling would be blamed and sued and go bust. I wouldnt wish that on them. At least until my Superocean warranty expires.


----------



## Trigger

Ok so here we go for a bit of Albatross. A Poljot Albratros 3133. I think the pictures, poor as they are, will speak for themselves. My second 3133. I think I have unwittingly stumbled into yet another source of obsession and a quick drain on resources. I'll definitely be adding another one at some point and hopefully also one or two pretty little Valjoux 7734's.

The rebirth of my Russian collection now numbers 5. I had a collection years ago of around 10-12 but they were all fairly basic Vozzys, Slavas, Raketas. This second collection could get quite serious and a bit messy for my finances.


----------



## chris.ph

this is currently winging its way to me from asap via scott :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> The rebirth of my Russian collection now numbers 5. I had a collection years ago of around 10-12 but they were all fairly basic Vozzys, Slavas, Raketas. This second collection could get quite serious and a bit messy for my finances.


Now's the time to build one, pretty soon they will be pornographically expensive and hard to get! :yes:

I see you got one of those extra shiny Poljot bracelets, do you plan on keeping it on the watch or do you feel like leather is the way to go? That's a tough one to choose a strap... I say probably a Breitling style brown with white stitching but I'm not sure if dark or light brown, depends on how openly blue that watch is :lol: Chestnut brown if it's like the photos, darker is the blue is also darker.


----------



## mcb2007

Stick it on a blue one


----------



## Trigger

It's as blue as the pics suggest. I like the bracelet for now but may change it later.


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> Stick it on a blue one


Blue on blue, red hands, green numbers... Jebus, that looks like a psychedelic Umbongo commercial


----------



## Trigger

Yep the bracelet only lasted a day. I caught sight of it in a certain light this afternoon while at work and the shine was OTT and made it look cheap. It's now aboard the same strap as my Okeah, a tan Darlena 'rustic vintage'. Blue and shades of brown always sit well together on a watch but it is a bit annoying to have the same strap on them both. But these straps are superb quality so why bother with something else?


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> Yep the bracelet only lasted a day. I caught sight of it in a certain light this afternoon while at work and the shine was OTT and made it look cheap. It's now aboard the same strap as my Okeah, a tan Darlena 'rustic vintage'. Blue and shades of brown always sit well together on a watch but it is a bit annoying to have the same strap on them both. But these straps are superb quality so why bother with something else?


Take a look at the Rios Oxford range :thumbsup:


----------



## Trigger

Kutusov said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the bracelet only lasted a day. I caught sight of it in a certain light this afternoon while at work and the shine was OTT and made it look cheap. It's now aboard the same strap as my Okeah, a tan Darlena 'rustic vintage'. Blue and shades of brown always sit well together on a watch but it is a bit annoying to have the same strap on them both. But these straps are superb quality so why bother with something else?
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the Rios Oxford range :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Those look nice. Don't get me wrong though, I'm not saying that the Darlena straps are the be-all-and-end-all of course. It's just that they seem to be ideal in terms of thickness / suppleness and length. I have x-ray wrists myself and even I don't have to go up to the last buckle hole on them, let alone stamp out any more holes. I find them ideal for the skinniest of the skinny.


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> I have x-ray wrists myself


So... you're almost like Superman! He had x-ray vision :superman2:


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Take a look at the Rios Oxford range :thumbsup:


I wouldn't say he's obsessed with the Rios Oxford, but if you do a Google image search on them Kutusov's images comprise 50% of page one... :lol:



Trigger said:


> I have x-ray wrists myself and even I don't have to go up to the last buckle hole on them, let alone stamp out any more holes. I find them ideal for the skinniest of the skinny.


Hate to say it, Trig, but the Rios Oxford is nice and short...


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> I wouldn't say he's obsessed with the Rios Oxford, but if you do a Google image search on them Kutusov's images comprise 50% of page one... :lol:


True, but I'm not obsessed with the Oxford... I also have plenty of Chesterfields, which are Oxford straps with rivets, pilot style


----------



## chris.ph

Why not ask pavel to make a strap to your own specifications then trig at least then you know you are going to get what you want


----------



## Trigger

I have a Pav I could put on. Darker brown.


----------



## luckywatch

I love the strap on this. I hadnâ€™t planned on an Okeah just yet but when I saw this I had to have it.

I think I am a bit in awe of it. Ever so pleased with it.

Cheers Scott.


----------



## mcb2007

This little thing just arrived , why oh why red wine ,e-bay and small watches


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> I love the strap on this. I hadnâ€™t planned on an Okeah just yet but when I saw this I had to have it.
> 
> I think I am a bit in awe of it. Ever so pleased with it.
> 
> Cheers Scott.


Nice Scott better than in the sales picture. I think I'm heading to the dark side ,now I've read what you told me to


----------



## chris.ph

very nice scott, i am going to get a 3133 next as long as the obris predata is running late :thumbup:


----------



## Rekhmire

A Okeah or Poljot is the first warch on my new 'Wants' list...just not right now!


----------



## Trigger

Despite my reluctance to use plain black straps, the Albatros is now perching on this black flieger which is in keeping with it's aviator looks. I'll probably have to buy another watch to utilise the unemployed tan Darlena. That's the way it works around these here parts.


----------



## luckywatch

That looks right Trigger, difficult with such a busy dial. :yes:


----------



## Trigger

luckywatch said:


> That looks right Trigger, difficult with such a busy dial. :yes:


Quite satisfied with it on this strap. For now. I suppose it's only right to have one black strap in the stable.

Congratulations on the Okeah by the way. It looks great on the vintage looking strap. I might explore a similar colour or maybe a maroon / claret one for my own.


----------



## ProperTidy

Got a poljot aviator incoming... Already pulled the trigger so bit late to be asking but it's a 2609 and branded aviator (English) rather than in Cyrillic - is this a known model? Ah well, looks good so as long as it's as described.

Another question - want to get a brown flieger type strap for it (22) - any recommendations?


----------



## Kutusov

ProperTidy said:


> Got a poljot aviator incoming... Already pulled the trigger so bit late to be asking but it's a 2609 and branded aviator (English) rather than in Cyrillic - is this a known model? Ah well, looks good so as long as it's as described.
> 
> Another question - want to get a brown flieger type strap for it (22) - any recommendations?


Can you post a picture? A 2609 is a wind up movement shared by many models and Aviator is the kind of a different brand from Poljot... I mean, it's from the same guys, some have Poljot and Aviator both on dials but once Volmax was established (strongest successor of Poljot but there were other companies), the Poljot brand was not used again.

And what do you call a flieger strap? Riveted, IWC Pilot box stitching, Hirsh Liberty style or just anything pilot-like (also Panerai style)?


----------



## ProperTidy

Sorry, realised I posted this in a not entirely appropriate thread, the aviator being a russian reissue. Am confused though, looks to me like the volmax poljot but that's a 2614 as seen here, same dial

http://www.russia2all.com/aviator-poljot-volmax-pilot-watch-swifts/aviator_buran_volmax_vostok_europe11.html


----------



## ProperTidy

Kutusov said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a poljot aviator incoming... Already pulled the trigger so bit late to be asking but it's a 2609 and branded aviator (English) rather than in Cyrillic - is this a known model? Ah well, looks good so as long as it's as described.
> 
> Another question - want to get a brown flieger type strap for it (22) - any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a picture? A 2609 is a wind up movement shared by many models and Aviator is the kind of a different brand from Poljot... I mean, it's from the same guys, some have Poljot and Aviator both on dials but once Volmax was established (strongest successor of Poljot but there were other companies), the Poljot brand was not used again.
> 
> And what do you call a flieger strap? Riveted, IWC Pilot box stitching, Hirsh Liberty style or just anything pilot-like (also Panerai style)?
Click to expand...

Can't figure out how to rip the pic off eBay but looks exactly like the watch in the link in the post above (although different movement)... Think it must be a volmax, eBay description was a poljot but no detail of age. Seller has perfect feedback but some of the other items looked like they'd def had new dials to my novice eyes.

Normally I'm quite a conservative buyer but beer + rush of blood to the head!

Anything pilot-like tbh, not keen on the black non-riveted strap shown on the eBay pics , first pilot type watch for me so not sure what would go best


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, I know those! Nice looking watches, you can call them Fortis homages or something. I'm not sure either if it's a Poljot or a full blown Volmax, it's something from the transitional period. I guess it's more Poljot than Volmax though and nothing wrong with "Aviator" being in English. You have models both with Arabic and Cyrillic text on both company's periods.

Are you sure your watch has 22mm lugs? It's probably 20mm, at least the one on the link is...

As to ideas, it's up to you. I personally don't think I would go with a brown strap on that one, or a riveted one... it's a too modern looking watch for such a strap. I might try a Rios Typhoon first but mind that I usually always go for Rios straps. It looks like this:



















You can also google watch-band-center (we can't post direct links to selling sites) and then go into the military/aviator tab for ideas.


----------



## ProperTidy

Kutusov said:


> Oh, I know those! Nice looking watches, you can call them Fortis homages or something. I'm not sure either if it's a Poljot or a full blown Volmax, it's something from the transitional period. I guess it's more Poljot than Volmax though and nothing wrong with "Aviator" being in English. You have models both with Arabic and Cyrillic text on both company's periods.
> 
> Are you sure your watch has 22mm lugs? It's probably 20mm, at least the one on the link is...
> 
> As to ideas, it's up to you. I personally don't think I would go with a brown strap on that one, or a riveted one... it's a too modern looking watch for such a strap. I might try a Rios Typhoon first but mind that I usually always go for Rios straps. It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also google watch-band-center (we can't post direct links to selling sites) and then go into the military/aviator tab for ideas.


Excellent, cheers kutusov! Seller said 22 but think I'll hold fire on a strap until I actually get the watch to be sure. Will have a look at the google recommendation for ideas - don't know why but never like black straps much (I'm the same with shoes, black for funerals and interviews only) so may go for a dark brown, might skip the rivets though! Rios strap looks lovely on that bulova though


----------



## Kutusov

ProperTidy said:


> don't know why but never like black straps much (I'm the same with shoes, black for funerals and interviews only) so may go for a dark brown, might skip the rivets though! Rios strap looks lovely on that bulova though


Like I said, that's a personal taste and it's difficult to give advise to someone else on this, just show or point him to options. I'm a black/dark grey kind of guy when it comes to clothing and that seems to extend to watches.

There is a dark brown option for the Typhoon though:


----------



## Lampoc

Just received 3 Vostoks from asap31 on ebay and I have to say - exceptional seller. All 3 watches were near mint and as a free gift he included a couple of brand new straps, 2 sets of new seals and get this... an extra Vostok. Will post pics soon.


----------



## chris.ph

not a watch again, but it will go with my zlatoust, only the compass to get now :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

New Amphibia - but not Vostok this time


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> New Amphibia - but not Vostok this time


That's a rare one! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## martinzx

Lampoc said:


> New Amphibia - but not Vostok this time


Very cool, 1970's for sure with that hand painted lume !! very cool indeed!


----------



## chris.ph

Very nice James, you are going to have to find a much amphibia to go with it now lol


----------



## luckywatch

Nice one Jamie, not seen one before.. :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

A new entrant, courtesy of Jamie. Many thanks. A gold tone Tank Komandirskie on a deep red strap. Plus a bit of strap tinkering. Suede for the Okeah. A brown leather & tan fabric for the Radio Room. Tan 'rustic vintage' for the Albatros. And (although not Russian) a red racing strap for the Verity c7734.


----------



## Trigger

Aaaaaand it's all change again. The Okeah wasn't feeling the love for suede so it's been swapped over with the Radio Room.

:wallbash:


----------



## chris.ph

its about time we had another sotc off you trig :thumbup:


----------



## Trigger

chris.ph said:


> its about time we had another sotc off you trig :thumbup:


 I could just about do a 'shots of the strap collection'. The spares box is getting close to bursting.


----------



## chris.ph

this arrived today, thanks to kutusov for spotting it on the bay :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

Trigger said:


> A new entrant, courtesy of Jamie.	Many thanks. A gold tone Tank Komandirskie on a deep red strap. Plus a bit of strap tinkering. Suede for the Okeah. A brown leather & tan fabric for the Radio Room. Tan 'rustic vintage' for the Albatros. And (although not Russian) a red racing strap for the Verity c7734.


The tank looks good on that one. Hope you like it.

I think you should swap the Radio Room into an old style Amphibia case


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> this arrived today, thanks to kutusov for spotting it on the bay :thumbup: :thumbup:


Cheers! Great bargain! Cooler than mine and a lot cheaper too. I think I've paid 50 quid for the one I own.


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> this arrived today, thanks to kutusov for spotting it on the bay :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers! Great bargain! Cooler than mine and a lot cheaper too. I think I've paid 50 quid for the one I own.
Click to expand...

Unusual mount Chris. How much did you pay for that and did you have it made?


----------



## chris.ph

Cheap as chips mate, on a long lend off site lol, i haven't got any pocket watch stands but that might have to be rectified for my planned zlatoust collection. The wood butchers in work might be gettin some beer tokens when thos contract starts to wind down a bit lol


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> this arrived today, thanks to kutusov for spotting it on the bay :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> [IMG alt="7efecd24-bde9-42f0-8daa-e...-42f0-8daa-e1fd58ac925a_zps7b51ee1f.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers! Great bargain! Cooler than mine and a lot cheaper too. I think I've paid 50 quid for the one I own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unusual mount Chris. How much did you pay for that and did you have it made?
Click to expand...

Lol the wonders of pipe insulation


----------



## Rekhmire

New to me today, from "it'salivejim". Beautiful dial. Far nicer than the original sellers (not Jim's) photos. The guy I go to to adjust straps has told me he can't take links out tho, so staying as a collectors item until I think about changing to a Russian bund.

Thanks Jim. A beauty and my Sturmanskie 3133 desire is quenched :0)


----------



## mcb2007

That looks very nice Rekhmire love the blue dial


----------



## luckywatch

Good looking 3133 that, enjoy it. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Just took this in off a trade with mach. Says Slava under the 12. Made in Russia under the 6 but whats the long word above the 6?

Thanks to mach for this lovely Slava and to RLT. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> ...whats the long word above the 6?


Automaticski, innit?


----------



## Kutusov

Rekhmire said:


> The guy I go to to adjust straps has told me he can't take links out tho


What? Sure he can... can you snap a couple of pictures of the bracelet?


----------



## Trigger

Very nice couple there lads. I am most upset though because I believed (wrongly it turns out) that I have first dibs on all of Mach's watches.


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> Very nice couple there lads. I am most upset though because I believed (wrongly it turns out) that I have first dibs on all of Mach's watches.


Bugger off!!! I've been nagging him about that long before you!!! :lol:


----------



## Trigger

Kutusov said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice couple there lads. I am most upset though because I believed (wrongly it turns out) that I have first dibs on all of Mach's watches.
> 
> 
> 
> Bugger off!!! I've been nagging him about that long before you!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I wasn't getting my hopes up anyway.


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> Fair enough. I wasn't getting my hopes up anyway.


I still kick myself in the nutsack everytime I think about a beautiful 7750 Buran he sold maybe a couple of years ago. I wasn't following the sales thread and it ended up going for peanuts. Never saw that watch again on the forum, I wonder where it's at... Pretty rare Buran from just before Volmax sold that branch to the Swiss.

Just nicked from an old thread:


----------



## Trigger

Kutusov said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I wasn't getting my hopes up anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I still kick myself in the nutsack everytime I think about a beautiful 7750 Buran he sold maybe a couple of years ago. I wasn't following the sales thread and it ended up going for peanuts. Never saw that watch again on the forum, I wonder where it's at... Pretty rare Buran from just before Volmax sold that branch to the Swiss.
> 
> Just nicked from an old thread:
Click to expand...

That is extremely nice to be fair. I would jump on that myself. But the strap choice is so bad that it makes some of my strap mistakes look positively inspired.


----------



## Kutusov

Mach doesn't wear leather straps, so that's a huge limitation on choices. I tend never to keep the strap any watch comes with anyway, so that wouldn't have bothered me.


----------



## mcb2007

Latest arrival , looks in vgc ticking away nicely I shall wet its head tonight


----------



## chris.ph

very nice :thumbup: , i found one this morning on the bay but was outbidded :wallbash:


----------



## luckywatch

Very nice Rising Sun that Rob. I hope to get the re-issue from Meranom in about 8 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

Cheers Scott , I'd like to see pics of the re-issue against the original . No doubt you will oblige


----------



## ProperTidy

Got a whole ten Russian watches through today! Eight bought from the same bloke to be fair - two amphibians, six kommandirskie, plus a new amphibia with yellow face and a KGB 3133, although having trouble with the chrono on that so will investigate that a bit more first before allowing myself to fall for it

Sorry for crap photo - taken in my garage on my phone as the other half is so far blissfully unaware of said items


----------



## luckywatch

ProperTidy said:


> Got a whole ten Russian watches through today! Eight bought from the same bloke to be fair - two amphibians, six kommandirskie, plus a new amphibia with yellow face and a KGB 3133, although having trouble with the chrono on that so will investigate that a bit more first before allowing myself to fall for it
> 
> Sorry for crap photo - taken in my garage on my phone as the other half is so far blissfully unaware of said items


 Wow 10 at a time. :thumbup: Looks like you need some strap advice.


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Latest arrival , looks in vgc ticking away nicely I shall wet its head tonight
> 
> My one wants to say hello. Classic dial. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest arrival , looks in vgc ticking away nicely I shall wet its head tonight
> 
> My one wants to say hello. Classic dial. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Nice , looking at my bezel it has different 12oclock marking , you think it's a replacement


----------



## ProperTidy

luckywatch said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a whole ten Russian watches through today! Eight bought from the same bloke to be fair - two amphibians, six kommandirskie, plus a new amphibia with yellow face and a KGB 3133, although having trouble with the chrono on that so will investigate that a bit more first before allowing myself to fall for it
> 
> Sorry for crap photo - taken in my garage on my phone as the other half is so far blissfully unaware of said items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 10 at a time. Looks like you need some strap advice.
Click to expand...

Got a load of straps I need to order... Will put most of the Vostok on dark green nylon/fabric heavy duty things (not NATO!) as I only wear them for casual. Unless anybody has a particularly excellent suggestion?

Need a couple of decent leather straps for a couple of watches, will have to have a looksie


----------



## luckywatch

It is possible. In Juri's book mine is correct but the red triangle is on other models and is a genuine Vostok dial. Wait for some of our experts to give an opinion.

It is an easy swop if you are not happy but I think it looks just as cool. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

I like it like it is, what does the rising sun commemorate anything major ?


----------



## luckywatch

ProperTidy said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a whole ten Russian watches through today! Eight bought from the same bloke to be fair - two amphibians, six kommandirskie, plus a new amphibia with yellow face and a KGB 3133, although having trouble with the chrono on that so will investigate that a bit more first before allowing myself to fall for it
> 
> Sorry for crap photo - taken in my garage on my phone as the other half is so far blissfully unaware of said items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 10 at a time.	Looks like you need some strap advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a load of straps I need to order... Will put most of the Vostok on dark green nylon/fabric heavy duty things (not NATO!) as I only wear them for casual. Unless anybody has a particularly excellent suggestion?
> 
> Need a couple of decent leather straps for a couple of watches, will have to have a looksie
Click to expand...

 Have a look on page 4 of our strap thread. One piece leather strap on my post. 2 delivered for Â£6.


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> I like it like it is, what does the rising sun commemorate anything major ?


Thatâ€™s a good question. It was the war flag of the Imperial Japanese Army but not sure why it was chosen by Vostok. Then thinking about it the dial shows a red star it might just be we that call it the rising sun.


----------



## chris.ph

luckywatch said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a whole ten Russian watches through today! Eight bought from the same bloke to be fair - two amphibians, six kommandirskie, plus a new amphibia with yellow face and a KGB 3133, although having trouble with the chrono on that so will investigate that a bit more first before allowing myself to fall for it
> 
> Sorry for crap photo - taken in my garage on my phone as the other half is so far blissfully unaware of said items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 10 at a time.	Looks like you need some strap advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a load of straps I need to order... Will put most of the Vostok on dark green nylon/fabric heavy duty things (not NATO!) as I only wear them for casual. Unless anybody has a particularly excellent suggestion?
> 
> Need a couple of decent leather straps for a couple of watches, will have to have a looksie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have a look on page 4 of our strap thread. One piece leather strap on my post. 2 delivered for Â£6.
Click to expand...

they arent bad for the price either, if you want to get rid of one of those spaceforce komandeskis going spare give me a shout mate :thumbup:


----------



## ProperTidy

chris.ph said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a whole ten Russian watches through today! Eight bought from the same bloke to be fair - two amphibians, six kommandirskie, plus a new amphibia with yellow face and a KGB 3133, although having trouble with the chrono on that so will investigate that a bit more first before allowing myself to fall for it
> 
> Sorry for crap photo - taken in my garage on my phone as the other half is so far blissfully unaware of said items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 10 at a time.	Looks like you need some strap advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got a load of straps I need to order... Will put most of the Vostok on dark green nylon/fabric heavy duty things (not NATO!) as I only wear them for casual. Unless anybody has a particularly excellent suggestion?
> 
> Need a couple of decent leather straps for a couple of watches, will have to have a looksie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have a look on page 4 of our strap thread. One piece leather strap on my post. 2 delivered for Â£6.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they arent bad for the price either, if you want to get rid of one of those spaceforce komandeskis going spare give me a shout mate
Click to expand...

Cheers both... That was the plan Chris but now I can't decide between them... So maybe!


----------



## mcb2007

Not sure what the one bottom right second one in is , looks a bit rough give you a tenner for it

Lol. Only kidding good buy.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> It is possible. In Juri's book mine is correct but the red triangle is on other models and is a genuine Vostok dial. Wait for some of our experts to give an opinion.
> 
> It is an easy swop if you are not happy but I think it looks just as cool. :yes:


I wouldn't worry about it, so far as the case is silver and the bezel is golden, it's fine. Remember what brand we are talking about, it's not Omega or Rolex that has a very specific model and you can even tell from the type of font used on the dial. Vostok was pretty much "everything that fits and that we currently have on stock", that's why a lot of stuff is impossible to tell if it came like that from the factory or was a latter replacement.

That's also why I wouldn't pay much attention, or any at all, at Juri's books. He is no expert and no one can be because of the reason above. How many times you go to WUS (the real experts are there and on the Italian forum) and find some original Vostok that no one has ever seen, experts included?


----------



## Trigger

Another P3133 on the way. Could be a contentious one but I don't see this as anything underhand at all. It's quite openly an homage more than anything else. Others may have a different view and they are entitled to of course. I will welcome it into the fold as a 3133 and nothing else.


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> Another P3133 on the way. Could be a contentious one but I don't see this as anything underhand at all. It's quite openly an homage more than anything else. Others may have a different view and they are entitled to of course. I will welcome it into the fold as a 3133 and nothing else.


Those are nice but...come on... no case about it being an homage. I would probably get an Hannhart branded one if the Kirovas were sold out but that one is what it is... not what is written on the dial 

And BTW, I think I would never upgrade my Kirova for the German thing. The Russian is all that nicer :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible. In Juri's book mine is correct but the red triangle is on other models and is a genuine Vostok dial. Wait for some of our experts to give an opinion.
> 
> It is an easy swop if you are not happy but I think it looks just as cool. :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it, so far as the case is silver and the bezel is golden, it's fine. Remember what brand we are talking about, it's not Omega or Rolex that has a very specific model and you can even tell from the type of font used on the dial. Vostok was pretty much "everything that fits and that we currently have on stock", that's why a lot of stuff is impossible to tell if it came like that from the factory or was a latter replacement.
> 
> That's also why I wouldn't pay much attention, or any at all, at Juri's books. He is no expert and no one can be because of the reason above. How many times you go to WUS (the real experts are there and on the Italian forum) and find some original Vostok that no one has ever seen, experts included?
Click to expand...

No one can know it all. The subject is too vast.

Juri is a controversial figure you either love or hate but he is in my opinion an expert. Here are a couple of quotes.

STRELA Watch is a brand and registered trademark developed by the Russian born engineer Juri Levenberg. Today he is living and working in Munich, Germany. He is a long term collector of Russian watches and as of today his collection contains something over three thousand Russian watches. Mr. Levenberg is the author of two hardcover books and other paperback publications about Russian watches. Since more than a decade he follows his vision of manufacturing mechanical timepieces. STRELA and other brands were the logic steps to realize this vision.

Juri is the man we love to hate (due to his reputation for poor customer service) but he's responsible for commissioning some of the best watches to come out of Moscow over the past 15 years or so, including the 3133 Strelas and the 2001 Gagarin reissues -- just to name a few. If you like his watches but are nervous about doing business with him, Julian Kampmann is your man. His shop is right down the street from Juri's, and he carries many of his watches. Most importantly, Julian's reputation for service is second to none.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Juri is a controversial figure you either love or hate but he is in my opinion an expert. Here are a couple of quotes.
> 
> STRELA Watch is a brand and registered trademark developed by the Russian born engineer Juri Levenberg. Today he is living and working in Munich, Germany. He is a long term collector of Russian watches and as of today his collection contains something over three thousand Russian watches. Mr. Levenberg is the author of two hardcover books and other paperback publications about Russian watches. Since more than a decade he follows his vision of manufacturing mechanical timepieces. STRELA and other brands were the logic steps to realize this vision.
> 
> Juri is the man we love to hate (due to his reputation for poor customer service) but he's responsible for commissioning some of the best watches to come out of Moscow over the past 15 years or so, including the 3133 Strelas and the 2001 Gagarin reissues -- just to name a few. If you like his watches but are nervous about doing business with him, Julian Kampmann is your man. His shop is right down the street from Juri's, and he carries many of his watches. Most importantly, Julian's reputation for service is second to none.


I like Juri as a seller and, in a way, he's one of the very few keeping the Russian watch thing alive. But that quote? Who wrote that? I'm pretty sure it was him, so that's like me teeling that Renato is highly trained psychotherapist, with vast knowledge and practice on this or that. Just me selling myslef, it would mean a lot more if it was written by some of my former teachers and masters of the field. And that's my problem with his books, he decides something is very rare and sells it as such on his site. No business works like that, you might have your opinion but you also look at the markets opinion. He ends up ruffling a lot of feathers with that because most of us laugh at his "ultra rare tank Amphibia" for â‚¬250 when there are a couple at the same time selling for under â‚¬50. It just shows he's no expert but a businessman and there's nothing wrong with that. No one is pointing a gun to your head when buying such a watch but if you do your research you won't buy it from him.

That being said, that's hardly what you expect from an expert. You consult an expert when you want to know something and you pay for his information because you trust his is sort of a final word or a pretty accurate opinion. Hardly what you get from his catalogues and prices...


----------



## chris.ph

your not telling me that yuris prices are wrong in his book are you, i thought i had had all my 30 odd vostoks for bargain prices :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> your not telling me that yuris prices are wrong in his book are you, i thought i had had all my 30 odd vostoks for bargain prices :tongue2: :tongue2:


Chris, Juri wouldnâ€™t let you in the front door but if you go with me I can get you in. He knows I am a fan. :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest arrival , looks in vgc ticking away nicely I shall wet its head tonight
> 
> My one wants to say hello. Classic dial. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice , looking at my bezel it has different 12oclock marking , you think it's a replacement
Click to expand...

Just to add to the fun have a look at this link to Micheleâ€™s collection. One is described as a Rising Sun and the other Rising Star and another dial.

I just found that cosmonaut dial I am after in there. Kutusov is right it is a generic image.

http://russianwatches.altervista.org/index3.html


----------



## luckywatch

I would say there are a few of us on here that like to have a look at Russian military stuff. I am an army surplus fan not just Russian all countries. Anyway I thought you might enjoy this blog. Some amazing pictures to see. Click on the pictures running down the right hand side of the home page.

:tank: http://vitalykuzmin.net/


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov is right


You had to spend time to reach that conclusion?? Shocking! You know I'm always right! :tongue2: 



luckywatch said:


> I would say there are a few of us on here that like to have a look at Russian military stuff. I am an army surplus fan not just Russian all countries.


You don't happen to need a brand new Oakley MK2 MOD 1 olive green operator's cap, do you? That seems to have been my latest army stuff browsing wile drunk purchase


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov is right
> 
> 
> 
> You had to spend time to reach that conclusion?? Shocking! You know I'm always right! :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say there are a few of us on here that like to have a look at Russian military stuff. I am an army surplus fan not just Russian all countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't happen to need a brand new Oakley MK2 MOD 1 olive green operator's cap, do you? That seems to have been my latest army stuff browsing wile drunk purchase
Click to expand...

No thanks. 

Probably wonâ€™t fit me now, your head will have swollen knowing that you were right.


----------



## luckywatch

Some more Rising Sun/Star models I found today. There is also a silver dial model.


----------



## mcb2007

Bundliciouse


----------



## luckywatch

Black Beauty just arrived.


----------



## Trigger

Liking that one, Luckywatch. Very nice indeed.

I also have newly added Russian-ness. A 'homaging' POLJOT p3133 flieger. Ignore what it says on the face (and also on the back) because the movement is clearly a Poljot movement, the crown is signed with the Poljot emblem and the original strap carries a large Poljot name. When the crown is honestly signed, it can hardly be pretending to be something it aint. Now proudly perching on one of Pav's...


----------



## Kutusov

^^^^ Like those, shame about the date, it would look nicer without it but it's a small detail. What case is that, the 38 or 40mm?


----------



## Trigger

Kutusov said:


> ^^^^ Like those, shame about the date, it would look nicer without it but it's a small detail. What case is that, the 38 or 40mm?


Yeah the date detracts from the desired vintage, pilot effect. I make it just under 38mm w/o crown and 42mm with.


----------



## Kutusov

Trigger said:


> Yeah the date detracts from the desired vintage, pilot effect. I make it just under 38mm w/o crown and 42mm with.


Well, Tutima and Hannhart insist on the date windows unless it's a tri-compass movement. Brands rarely have the notion that less can actually be better so why take a function that is available?


----------



## luckywatch

Cheers Trigger. That looks a fine edition to the collection. Anything special on the back?


----------



## Trigger

luckywatch said:


> Cheers Trigger. That looks a fine edition to the collection. Anything special on the back?


Hmmm, well it says something other than Poljot.  But it's clearly a Poljot emblem on the crown so all is good with the world.


----------



## Draygo

Trigger said:


> I also have newly added Russian-ness.


Very nice, Trig. :thumbup:

I've had my eye on a 1MWF Kirova - which is essentially the same - for ages now. Seeing yours will make me go take another look-see...


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Black Beauty just arrived.


I know I know nowt about horses, but isn't he/she a White Beauty...?


----------



## chris.ph

The colour of the face is being referred to draygo as there is a quite rare white faced version as well, ive never seen one for sale but a few of the Russian fans on wus have them


----------



## Draygo

chris.ph said:


> The colour of the face is being referred to draygo as there is a quite rare white faced version as well, ive never seen one for sale but a few of the Russian fans on wus have them










I was just being awkward, tbh.


----------



## luckywatch

Draygo said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> The colour of the face is being referred to draygo as there is a quite rare white faced version as well, ive never seen one for sale but a few of the Russian fans on wus have them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just being awkward, tbh.
Click to expand...

I knew that.


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> I knew that.


 :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

fairy snuff


----------



## wookie

luckywatch said:


> Black Beauty just arrived.


Hi

Are you sure it's not Mr Ed? 

I quite like that dial :thumbup:



wook


----------



## Kutusov

wookie said:


> Are you sure it's not Mr Ed?


Nope, I've mentioned it before...


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's not Mr Ed?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I've mentioned it before...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


>







Some fine acting by Mr. NRA guy :bad:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/a5R_pS0h5Qk
> 
> Some fine acting by Mr. NRA guy :bad:
Click to expand...

http://youtu.be/0bi1PvXCbr8


----------



## William_Wilson

Seeing as we are being irrelevant:

â€œIt will be years â€" not in my time â€" before a woman will become prime minister.â€

â€"Margaret Thatcher, 1974



Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov




----------



## chris.ph

ive just ordered my new toy,allegedly nos but we will see, jurrj gagarins watch from his first mission. its just a shame its not the original watch :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> ive just ordered my new toy,allegedly nos but we will see, jurrj gagarins watch from his first mission. its just a shame its not the original watch :tongue2:


I fancy one of those. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

there is one left scott :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


>


This is obviously a case of "Do as I say, not as I do.", Just look at these lyrics:

I might be movin' to Montana soon

Just to raise me up a crop of

Dental Floss

Raisin' it up

Waxen it down

In a little white box

That I can sell uptown

By myself I wouldn't

Have no boss,

But I'd be raisin' my lonely

Dental Floss

Raisin' my lonely

Dental Floss

Well I just might grow me some bees

But I'd leave the sweet stuff

To somebody else . . . but then, on the other hand I would

Keep the wax

'N melt it down

Pluck some Floss

'N swish it aroun'

I'd have me a crop

An' it'd be on top (that's why I'm movin' to Montana)

Movin' to Montana soon

Gonna be a Dental Floss tycoon (yes I am)

Movin' to Montana soon

Gonna be a mennil-toss flykune

I'm pluckin' the ol'

Dennil Floss

That's growin' on the prairie

Pluckin' the floss!

I plucked all day an' all nite an' all

Afternoon . . .

I'm ridin' a small tiny hoss

(His name is MIGHTY LITTLE)

He's a good hoss

Even though

He's a bit dinky to strap a big saddle or

Blanket on anyway

He's a bit dinky to strap a big saddle or

Blanket on anyway

Any way

I'm pluckin' the ol'

Dennil Floss

Even if you think it is a little silly, folks

I don't care if you think it's silly, folks

I don't care if you think it's silly, folks

I'm gonna find me a horse

Just about this big,

An' ride him all along the border line

With a

Pair of heavy-duty

Zircon-encrusted tweezers in my hand

Every other wrangler would say

I was mighty grand

By myself I wouldn't

Have no boss,

But I'd be raisin' my lonely

Dental Floss

Raisin' my lonely

Dental Floss

Raisin' my lonely

Dental Floss

Well I might

Ride along the border

With my tweezers gleamin'

In the moon-lighty night

And then I'd

Get a cuppa cawfee

'N give my foot a push . . .

Just me 'n the pygmy pony

Over by the Dennil Floss Bush

'N then I might just

Jump back on

An' ride

Like a cowboy

Into the dawn to Montana

Rather preachy! :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137

William_Wilson said:


> Seeing as we are being irrelevant:
> 
> â€œIt will be years â€" not in my time â€" before a woman will become prime minister.â€
> 
> â€"Margaret Thatcher, 1974
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


sHe was certainly right about that one


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> This is obviously a case of "Do as I say, not as I do.", Just look at these lyrics:







Steve Vai on the background


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> ive just ordered my new toy,allegedly nos but we will see, jurrj gagarins watch from his first mission. its just a shame its not the original watch :tongue2:


You just remeinded me I have the black Strumanskie Gagarin on my wishlist...










Nothing to do with the original watch but I'm always a sucker for cathedral hands.


----------



## chris.ph

like this one mate :thumbup:

380880955546


----------



## ProperTidy

Courtesy of a fellow forum member... Might not be the 67 I was after but I love it


----------



## luckywatch

ProperTidy said:


> Courtesy of a fellow forum member... Might not be the 67 I was after but I love it


That is proper tidy, nice one. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

I prefer that dial than mine wish I'd seen it first


----------



## mcb2007

Well it's arrived the picture doesn't do it justice , the strap is very comfortable prob the best I've had on a vostok from Meranom .


----------



## mcb2007

I need to get out more I think


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Well it's arrived the picture doesn't do it justice , the strap is very comfortable prob the best I've had on a vostok from Meranom .


 :inlove: :inlove:


----------



## chris.ph

imagine that on an orange rubber scott :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> imagine that on an orange rubber scott :tongue2: :tongue2:


Let me try imagining that.... OMF!!!!..... THE HORROR, THE HORROR!!! :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad: :bad:


----------



## mcb2007

Anyone got an orange strap to donate ,










If not I will leave on the Pav


----------



## luckywatch

I did have but I sold it. This would have looked nice. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

your telling us that somebody else bought that strap    nice divex though :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> I did have but I sold it. This would have looked nice. :thumbup:


Sh*t that would have been great


----------



## chris.ph

there are a few of these horrors on the bay










this is nice imo


----------



## mcb2007

chris.ph said:


> there are a few of these horrors on the bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is nice imo


Bottom one is ok if you wanna buy it me


----------



## Kutusov




----------



## luckywatch

Arrived this morning.


----------



## luckywatch

I blame mach and Chris. Not a bad looking watch though IMO.










Not the prettiest movement I have ever seen. Glad itâ€™s a solid back.










Nearly forgot, itâ€™s a 2427 with 23 jewels. Quick set date which is dead handy.


----------



## wookie

luckywatch said:


> I blame mach and Chris. Not a bad looking watch though IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the prettiest movement I have ever seen. Glad itâ€™s a solid back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly forgot, itâ€™s a 2427 with 23 jewels. Quick set date which is dead handy.


Hi

Nice case shape :yes: I like the 2427 twin barrel movement, they seem to regulate very well.

wook


----------



## wookie

I know, I know not strictly russian but it does have a russian movement and only cost russian money at Â£16, anyway I can't find the "Add your latest lithuanian edition" thread :tongue2:

wook


----------



## Lampoc

wookie said:


> I know, I know not strictly russian but it does have a russian movement and only cost russian money at Â£16, anyway I can't find the "Add your latest lithuanian edition" thread :tongue2:
> 
> wook


Nice buy. I saw that one too but it was advertised as "non-working". Was it an easy fix?


----------



## Kutusov

wookie said:


> I know, I know not strictly russian but it does have a russian movement and only cost russian money at Â£16, anyway I can't find the "Add your latest lithuanian edition" thread :tongue2:
> 
> wook


I don't know if it was only the movements with these initial VEs. The Russian Vostok offers a similar - I would guess the same - watch, now that VE broke with them. These might very well be very Russian, save for the brand on the dial. Seems to me that VE only started to establish a strong identity and separation with the Arktikas, Red Squares, etc.


----------



## wookie

Lampoc said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know not strictly russian but it does have a russian movement and only cost russian money at Â£16, anyway I can't find the "Add your latest lithuanian edition" thread :tongue2:
> 
> wook
> 
> 
> 
> Nice buy. I saw that one too but it was advertised as "non-working". Was it an easy fix?
Click to expand...

Hi

parts broken were: clutch spring for date, retaining collar of stem partly missing, teeth missing from bottom hour wheel, I had to make a new stem as the original was much shorter than my spare, I hate the way the threaded part is only about 3mm long so they can't be adjusted without much faffing about, If anyone has any 2414 stems(dress watch size) I'd like to buy a couple :yes:

So all in all not too much work at all for a half decent watch,

wook


----------



## wookie

Kutusov said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know not strictly russian but it does have a russian movement and only cost russian money at Â£16, anyway I can't find the "Add your latest lithuanian edition" thread :tongue2:
> 
> wook
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it was only the movements with these initial VEs. The Russian Vostok offers a similar - I would guess the same - watch, now that VE broke with them. These might very well be very Russian, save for the brand on the dial. Seems to me that VE only started to establish a strong identity and separation with the Arktikas, Red Squares, etc.
Click to expand...

Hi

I had noticed there seem to be a few wostoks almost identical to VE offerings so I'd say you were dead right with that guess, I have to say they are very nicely put together for the price.

wook


----------



## Kutusov

wookie said:


> Hi
> 
> I had noticed there seem to be a few wostoks almost identical to VE offerings so I'd say you were dead right with that guess, I have to say they are very nicely put together for the price.
> 
> wook


I think the VE Metro is also a model that the Russian Vostok picked up. It's now offered on their Megapolis line. It's hard to tell if it's the same because the Metro was never a very assumed VE watch (same with the Pobeda) plus, when they were pulling off bankruptcy and the VE connection went dead, they tried offering some very similar watches to the VE lineup. There was a similar but much inferior Arktika look-alike on a line-up called "golden times". Irina Maeher confirmed at the time that it used the same movement intended for VE (not sure about spec tolerances as that was part of the partnership breakup) but using poorly made Chinese cases.

I don't think it's the case with the N1 and K3 derivatives, they just seamed to have changed hands as to who kept selling them.


----------



## luckywatch

Wookie, a VE for Â£16.00 now that is a bargain. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

luckywatch said:


> Wookie, a VE for Â£16.00 now that is a bargain. Well done. :thumbup:


and the years of experience to repair it


----------



## wookie

chris.ph said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wookie, a VE for Â£16.00 now that is a bargain. Well done. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> and the years of experience to repair it
Click to expand...

More like years of swearing and fingertip searches of the living room floor 

wook


----------



## wookie

luckywatch said:


> Wookie, a VE for Â£16.00 now that is a bargain. Well done. :thumbup:


Very under valued IMHO Scott, fill yer boots mate before people get wise :yes:

wook


----------



## chris.ph

no idea wot size this is going to come out at, but its my latest edition bought off amil by scott for me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

just won this little raketa for very little money :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Two new arrivals today. Firstly the Cosmonaut. Amphibian model. Canâ€™t believe how good the condition is. These are on the genuine Vostok straps. I would say never been worn. These straps were probably made for export to Italy. Please correct me if I am wrong.





































This is my favourite ever dial.  Will try and get another picture of the face when the hands are clear.


----------



## luckywatch

This is a Generalskie case, I think. Excellent condition. I only bought this for the strap. Still a lovely addition to the collection but this strap is my favourite ever.

Think I might have to put the tan strap on the Cosmonaut.


----------



## Kutusov

I know that Baikonur Cosmodrome has a gift shop and there must be some nice things, watches included there. Their website is rubbish though, probably there's not even an online shop for their stuff but might be worth checking out to see if anyone has more luck than me finding that out.


----------



## luckywatch

Cosmonaut lume shot.


----------



## Lampoc

Nice watches Scott. It's about time I bought a Generalskie myself.

A bit off topic here, but does anyone know how leather straps are imprinted with logos/lettering? Is it a heated stamp or something?


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Nice watches Scott. It's about time I bought a Generalskie myself.
> 
> A bit off topic here, but does anyone know how leather straps are imprinted with logos/lettering? Is it a heated stamp or something?


Yes, like a stamp but I think heat is part of the process also.


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice watches Scott. It's about time I bought a Generalskie myself.
> 
> A bit off topic here, but does anyone know how leather straps are imprinted with logos/lettering? Is it a heated stamp or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, like a stamp but I think heat is part of the process also.
Click to expand...

Pressure is the key. Stamping is the means of imparting patterns on watch straps. In physics, pressure and heat are inextricably linked, therefore in a technical sense heat is involved.

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph

very nice scott :thumbup: :thumbup:

this turned up today :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


>


Nice one.

Apologies if this has been said before, but... I know this is often referred to as being a Valentina dial, and I know it probably isn't, and I know she doesn't look like that, but... Looking at the close up it's the first time it's occurred to me that this isn't even a portrait of a woman I don't think. It's just a young male cosmonaut with a slightly non-macho lip profile. IMHO, of course


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Apologies if this has been said before, but... I know this is often referred to as being a Valentina dial, and I know it probably isn't, and I know she doesn't look like that, but... Looking at the close up it's the first time it's occurred to me that this isn't even a portrait of a woman I don't think. It's just a young male cosmonaut with a slightly non-macho lip profile. IMHO, of course


I forgive you, I said it before. :lol:


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> I forgive you, I said it before. :lol:


:lol: Sorry. I'll try to pay more attention in future. :lol:

Anyway, I take great pleasure in telling you that I think you're right. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Draygo said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgive you, I said it before. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Sorry. I'll try to pay more attention in future. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I take great pleasure in telling you that I think you're right. :yes:
Click to expand...

Maybe just a partial right. We dont want him getting too big headed.


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> very nice scott :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> this turned up today :thumbup: :thumbup:


Is it an Amphibia? Was the picture taken underwater? :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph

carpal tunnel playing up,hand shaking like a vibrator :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgive you, I said it before. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Sorry. I'll try to pay more attention in future. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I take great pleasure in telling you that I think you're right. :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe just a partial right. We dont want him getting too big headed.
Click to expand...

It's bad enough apologising to him, then telling him he's right. Now you tell me I might have to tell him he's wrong?


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> carpal tunnel playing up,hand shaking like a vibrator :tongue2: :tongue2:


 Have a look on WUS. There is a fellow got his first Ruskie from yer man and when he opened the back the movement was held in with chewing gum. I said it must have been a free gift.


----------



## luckywatch

Draygo said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgive you, I said it before. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Sorry. I'll try to pay more attention in future. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I take great pleasure in telling you that I think you're right. :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe just a partial right. We dont want him getting too big headed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's bad enough apologising to him, then telling him he's right. Now you tell me I might have to tell him he's wrong?
Click to expand...

 Look at the nose....... :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgive you, I said it before. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Sorry. I'll try to pay more attention in future. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, I take great pleasure in telling you that I think you're right. :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe just a partial right. We dont want him getting too big headed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's bad enough apologising to him, then telling him he's right. Now you tell me I might have to tell him he's wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the nose....... :thumbup:
Click to expand...

 Have a look on Michele http://russianwatches.altervista.org/index3.html says the profile is generic. Tell him he is wrong and I will back you up.


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Look at the nose....... :thumbup:


Don't you think it might be Svetlana Savitskaya?


----------



## Draygo

^ yes that's Svetlana.

And no, I'm not going to argue with Michele! :no:


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> carpal tunnel playing up,hand shaking like a vibrator :tongue2: :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look on WUS. There is a fellow got his first Ruskie from yer man and when he opened the back the movement was held in with chewing gum. I said it must have been a free gift.
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to Amil's reply


----------



## chris.ph

i cant blinkin find it :wallbash: :wallbash:

found it and amil has answered :tongue2:


----------



## ProperTidy

Not a soviet edition but a reissue of a soviet so thought this thread would make a suitable home...










Bought from this very forum. I love it already.


----------



## Kutusov

ProperTidy said:


> Not a soviet edition but a reissue of a soviet so thought this thread would make a suitable home...


Russian watches are fine on this thread, otherwise we wouldn't have any post-91 watches over here.

That reminds me I should get one of those in black...


----------



## ProperTidy

Kutusov said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a soviet edition but a reissue of a soviet so thought this thread would make a suitable home...
> 
> 
> 
> Russian watches are fine on this thread, otherwise we wouldn't have any post-91 watches over here.
> 
> That reminds me I should get one of those in black...
Click to expand...

There's a pretty knackered black sekonda strela on the bay at the moment that needs a bit of love, UK seller and price currently cheap as knish, have weighed it up myself but well beyond my skills and would cost a few quid for professional tlc...

191143567048


----------



## luckywatch

ProperTidy said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a soviet edition but a reissue of a soviet so thought this thread would make a suitable home...
> 
> 
> 
> Russian watches are fine on this thread, otherwise we wouldn't have any post-91 watches over here.
> 
> That reminds me I should get one of those in black...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a pretty knackered black sekonda strela on the bay at the moment that needs a bit of love, UK seller and price currently cheap as knish, have weighed it up myself but well beyond my skills and would cost a few quid for professional tlc...
> 
> 191143567048
Click to expand...

To celebrate the ownership of such a classic time piece calls for some music.

The black and the white are equally beautiful so it would be best to buy both.


----------



## ProperTidy

luckywatch said:


> To celebrate the ownership of such a classic time piece calls for some music.
> 
> The black and the white are equally beautiful so it would be best to buy both.


Nice vid!

This is the problem, I do like the black one... Also quite like a Cyrillic white or cream one too

Dear gods


----------



## Kutusov

ProperTidy said:


> This is the problem, I do like the black one... Also quite like a Cyrillic white or cream one too
> 
> Dear gods


Cheers for the Sekonda listing. If I ever get one I'll go with the reissue though, not much into vintage stuff, I do need a watch that won't dies on me in the middle of the working day.

The white one, and the one you bough, is probably the most iconic Strela reissue. You'll see it pretty much covers the Strela-craving thing once you get along with it. I owned one and it's a beautiful thing. The problem I had with it is that the markings are lume painted and the superluminova is a faded green, not the original strong green of the original whatever-stuff they used. That makes it a bit hard to read under certain light conditions as there's not much contrast between the lume paint and the white dial. Probably me just being picky but readability is one the most important things for me on a watch. I must be able to tell the time with a glance at the watch...


----------



## Lampoc

I almost posted this in the "Heads up for a Russian bargain" thread, but then I thought "sod it" and bought it instead


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> I almost posted this in the "Heads up for a Russian bargain" thread, but then I thought "sod it" and bought it instead


That's the one... although I would prefer the non-Cyrillic, standard version


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost posted this in the "Heads up for a Russian bargain" thread, but then I thought "sod it" and bought it instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one... although I would prefer the non-Cyrillic, standard version
Click to expand...

 Lets have some more pictures please. :thumbup:

PS. How long are you going to keep it?


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> carpal tunnel playing up,hand shaking like a vibrator :tongue2: :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a look on WUS. There is a fellow got his first Ruskie from yer man and when he opened the back the movement was held in with chewing gum. I said it must have been a free gift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm looking forward to Amil's reply
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all kicked off again. I think we are all barred. :russian:


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> Itâ€™s all kicked off again. I think we are all barred. :russian:


 Weird indeed. How dare someone complain about chewing gum holding their watch together!


----------



## mcb2007

You had me worried for a mo , I just opened the rising sun I bought off him . Not a sign of chewing gum


----------



## Lampoc

mcb2007 said:


> You had me worried for a mo , I just opened the rising sun I bought off him . Not a sign of chewing gum


Hahaha! I bought 3 from him about few months back - I opened mine up this afternoon as well


----------



## chris.ph

I think he will just shut his shop up and start again under a new name and photo of a plane :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph

jesus, that has kicked off, I will add my 2penneth tonight


----------



## chris.ph

couldn't wait two penneth added :taz: how dare they call that person a thief


----------



## mcb2007

On what forum i need to look


----------



## chris.ph

on wus mcb, in the Russian watch section


----------



## mcb2007

Cheers i will have a butchers


----------



## mcb2007

Jeez was he in The Lord of the rings , my precious . Got bored reading all the BS


----------



## chris.ph

he, she, it ........ is effing nuts


----------



## mcb2007

This because it's as old as me ish










Kirovski


----------



## chris.ph

well it goes on your wrist so its nearly a watch :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

You got one, well done. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

all i need now is a grand for the vintage zlat instead of my 70s version :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx

mcb2007 said:


> This because it's as old as me ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirovski


A lovely crab cased Kirovski & a great 2nd hand there! Very Nice!!


----------



## luckywatch

martinzx said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This because it's as old as me ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirovski
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely crab cased Kirovski & a great 2nd hand there! Very Nice!!
Click to expand...

I think itâ€™s a bit special as well but didnâ€™t want to let him know. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

chris.ph said:


> well it goes on your wrist so its nearly a watch :tongue2: :tongue2:


Glad you got it did you make an offer or was it full price


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This because it's as old as me ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirovski
> 
> 
> 
> A lovely crab cased Kirovski & a great 2nd hand there! Very Nice!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think itâ€™s a bit special as well but didnâ€™t want to let him know. :yes:
Click to expand...

Why

And thank you martinzx


----------



## chris.ph

mcb2007 said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> well it goes on your wrist so its nearly a watch :tongue2: :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got it did you make an offer or was it full price
Click to expand...

i took the buy it now, just in case as i couldnt find another


----------



## mcb2007

Radio room on a 420 to go with the100 I have










Anyone got one on a 90 to sell


----------



## chris.ph

very nice :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Radio room on a 420 to go with the100 I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got one on a 90 to sell


 Nice one that. Mine says Hi. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

*Ð"ÐµÐ½ÑŒ ÐŸÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ´Ñ‹!* Victory Day!






Show your commemorativeâ€™s today.


----------



## luckywatch

Here is my parade with representatives, from the left, the Air force, the Army and the Navy. :russian:


----------



## Kutusov

Thanks for posting the parade, Scott! :thumbup: RT version too, which is great.

Huuuurrrahhhhhhh!! :russian:


----------



## chris.ph

the navy one should be first as we are the senior service :tongue2:

this arrived via scott today :thumbup: :thumbup:



big thxs to scott for the proxy bid :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

Been messing yet again , looks more of a diver now


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Been messing yet again , looks more of a diver now


That looks bloody good but what have you done to it? You need to tell us. :lol:


----------



## mcb2007

All the way from the motherland














































I quite like it on the matt case


----------



## chris.ph

very nice mate :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Now I have never been one to blow my own trumpet but if you go on WUS you will see a thread regarding the Luch Amphibian Favorit. :yes: I have one and I know Chris has one. Well the world renowned Vostok expert Michele of Italy has given it the nod and guess who else got a mention. :yes: Yup, *Lucky Watch*. Read it and weep. :jump:

I reckon that must put me up there with other great world known horologists.









PS. Just picked up this new one, brand spankers.


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> All the way from the motherland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like it on the matt case


 That is a very cool dial, was just looking at one from Meranom today. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> All the way from the motherland


Those are really nice! :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

I was on the verge of a 1967 look alike but now glad I went for this , the 1967 are so common lol


----------



## Draygo

mcb2007 said:


> All the way from the motherland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like it on the matt case


Nice. That's a classic dial. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris.ph

luckywatch said:


> Now I have never been one to blow my own trumpet but if you go on WUS you will see a thread regarding the Luch Amphibian Favorit. :yes: I have one and I know Chris has one. Well the world renowned Vostok expert Michele of Italy has given it the nod and guess who else got a mention. :yes: Yup, *Lucky Watch*. Read it and weep. :jump:
> 
> I reckon that must put me up there with other great world known horologists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Just picked up this new one, brand spankers.


who had to work out how to open it though to worldwide acclaim :tongue2: :tongue2:



my vintage one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have never been one to blow my own trumpet but if you go on WUS you will see a thread regarding the Luch Amphibian Favorit. :yes: I have one and I know Chris has one. Well the world renowned Vostok expert Michele of Italy has given it the nod and guess who else got a mention. :yes: Yup, *Lucky Watch*. Read it and weep. :jump:
> 
> I reckon that must put me up there with other great world known horologists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Just picked up this new one, brand spankers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who had to work out how to open it though to worldwide acclaim :tongue2: :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> my vintage one
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delay just been talking with Michele. :jump: :jump: :jump: Nice picture mate.


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> who had to work out how to open it though to worldwide acclaim :tongue2: :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> my vintage one :thumbup: :thumbup:


I remember that. Front loader, isn't it?


----------



## chris.ph

Yes it is mate,its marvelous what a touch of insomnia will do to your tinkering skills lol


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> Yes it is mate,its marvelous what a touch of insomnia will do to your tinkering skills lol


 Our friend just posted on WUS. 

Reckons itâ€™s not very interesting and itâ€™s Chinese. I have offered him guidance.


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> Yes it is mate,its marvelous what a touch of insomnia will do to your tinkering skills lol


It's a scary thought but can you imagine what the world would be without sleepless nights? The stuff people came up with during those times?


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Our friend just posted on WUS.
> 
> Reckons itâ€™s not very interesting and itâ€™s Chinese. I have offered him guidance.


We had established that here already, hadn't we? There's no Russian multifunction chrono-look-alike movement that I can think of...


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our friend just posted on WUS.
> 
> Reckons itâ€™s not very interesting and itâ€™s Chinese. I have offered him guidance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had established that here already, hadn't we? There's no Russian multifunction chrono-look-alike movement that I can think of...
Click to expand...

Yes for sure. I love the Luch Amphibiaâ€™s and I havenâ€™t got a problem with a Chinese movement. Nice just to have something different. Says Luch on the dial so thatâ€™s good enough for me. The old boy on WUS is just jealous.


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, sorry, I wasn't aware you were teasing someone on WUS, I haven't been following that forum at all.


----------



## luckywatch

Quote from Michele just came in on WUS. â€˜â€™Not Chinese. This watch was already around in 2002, well before Luch started to import complete watches and components from Chinaâ€™â€™.


----------



## chris.ph

the man is a prat who just tries to belittle any watch on that forum that he hasnt personally sold


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> the man is a prat who just tries to belittle any watch on that forum that he hasnt personally sold


What seller is it?


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> the man is a prat who just tries to belittle any watch on that forum that he hasnt personally sold


I heard that he refuses to sell anything to some people. :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> the man is a prat who just tries to belittle any watch on that forum that he hasnt personally sold
> 
> 
> 
> What seller is it?
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t tell him his name Pike.......


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> the man is a prat who just tries to belittle any watch on that forum that he hasnt personally sold
> 
> 
> 
> What seller is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donâ€™t tell him his name Pike.......
Click to expand...


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> the man is a prat who just tries to belittle any watch on that forum that he hasnt personally sold
> 
> 
> 
> What seller is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Donâ€™t tell him his name Pike.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## ProperTidy

Why anybody gives that bell the time of day on there is beyond me


----------



## luckywatch

ProperTidy said:


> Why anybody gives that bell the time of day on there is beyond me


 He is cheap mate.


----------



## ProperTidy

luckywatch said:


> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why anybody gives that bell the time of day on there is beyond me
> 
> 
> 
> He is cheap mate.
Click to expand...

So was Ratner!


----------



## luckywatch

ProperTidy said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProperTidy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why anybody gives that bell the time of day on there is beyond me
> 
> 
> 
> He is cheap mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So was Ratner!
Click to expand...

 Ratner was more upmarket.


----------



## chris.ph

christ, he hasnt banned you yet then scott   :tongue2: :tongue2: i thought you could only buy 3 watches off him before he blanket banned the country you live in :thumbup: :thumbup:

asap 31 kutusov  and my names not pike







artytime:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> asap 31


Ebay or private seller?


----------



## chris.ph

EBay mate, he is the one who takes a picture of his advertised watches on an old Russian nuclear bomber


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> EBay mate, he is the one who takes a picture of his advertised watches on an old Russian nuclear bomber


Oh, I know who you mean now. Cheers!

Still regarding that multifunction... Can't Michel be mistaken about it? It might very well be that Chinese movements and parts were massively imported at the time and it might be an one off thing. What Russian factory was making those multifunctions and do you remember any Russian markings on the movement? (I could track down the old thread but it's hard to do through the mobile and that's all I have right now).


----------



## luckywatch

Anyone of could be wrong but Michele is about reliable as the experts get. Chascomm the Russian moderator has given it a nod.

No one is willing to open it due to it being a front loader. Whenever the battery dies in mine I will ask my watch guy to open it and try and get a picture.

I could ask Chris to open his and take a picture but the picture would probably look like one of Turners oil paintings. â€˜â€™ *Steam boat of a harbours mouth* â€˜â€™ springs to mind. :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Whenever the battery dies in mine I will ask my watch guy to open it and try and get a picture.


Oh, it's a quartz?? I didn't know that... I'll shut up then, I know nothing about Russian quartz movements.


----------



## miroman

As I usually collect Chinese watches, very rare I like a Russian so much to let it stay in my collection. But these can't be missed:

Amphibia Albatros:




























Raketa WorldTime




























Hope You like them.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov

Yes I do! Pretty nice couple you have there! The world time seems to be in some rare good condition :thumbsup:


----------



## chris.ph

I have a world timer and they are a lovely watch, the r r is v nice and on my wishlist


----------



## luckywatch

You got 2 classic watches there miro. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Draygo

Love the world time, in particular. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007

These two waiting when I got home the old and the newish why oh why do I keep buying kak


----------



## chris.ph

i like both, but prefer the old one :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

It was Â£17 no strap , it a manual wind but when shake movement sounds loose. It's been serviced and so far time ok . Is there any play in the movement on these old ones .looks like rear case has been polished up


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> It was Â£17 no strap , it a manual wind but when shake movement sounds loose. It's been serviced and so far time ok . Is there any play in the movement on these old ones .looks like rear case has been polished up


 I got 2 of those. 2209 movement, shouldn't be any play in them.


----------



## mcb2007

Is it an easy fix or more likely summat missing to hold in place


----------



## chris.ph

get some blu tack


----------



## mcb2007

Would chewing gum do I hear it's very good


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Is it an easy fix or more likely summat missing to hold in place


 Have you had the back off yet?


----------



## mcb2007

No not had a look don't want it falling apart , it's keeping good enough time


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> No not had a look don't want it falling apart , it's keeping good enough time


 I could take the back off one of mine and you could compare. Cream crackered at the moment. Been fencing and I am not used to physical labour. I could do it tomorrow if it helps.


----------



## mcb2007

What's your choice of sword then long n thin or big n bulky

Ah fencing sorry.

That would be great if you would


----------



## chris.ph

give me a minute i will have a nose in mine, the anti magnetic shield might be missing


----------



## chris.ph

right, when you take the back off yours obviously there should be the rubber washer sealing the back, remove that and on the outside of the mech you should see what looks like a steel restraining ring all the way around the mech, i imagine if that isnt there it would cause the rattle, but an easy fix :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

How would you fix Chris if not there


----------



## luckywatch

Check this is the same as yours.


----------



## chris.ph

nope instead of the shield mine has that restraining ring i was on about


----------



## mcb2007

First of all thanks for the time and trouble



















Seems to be a gap between the plate and rubber .if I open the three flaps will that tighten it


----------



## chris.ph

try it without the shield thats wots probably rattling and unless your going to wear it in an mri you dont really need it :thumbup: and you could try opening your flaps mate, whatever floats your boat :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007

It was the shield not the movement my brains are brand new and still in the wrapper.

Opened them a tad and all seems ok now.

Thanks again


----------



## luckywatch

Here is my guess. If you raise the flaps, when you put the back on and tighten, it will stop the rattle as the shield will be held in place by the back.

This is just my guess.

Sounds like you have sussed it now. :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson

Seeing as we are on about magnetic shields, when buying these watches, always make sure they come with the shields. From what I've noticed in the past, almost half of the auctions on eBay for the Soviet era ones lack the shield.

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

Some Russian watch history. You will need a translator for this. :russian:

http://horologiaprima.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/la-historia-de-la-horologia-rusa.html#!/2014/05/la-historia-de-la-horologia-rusa.html


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Some Russian watch history. You will need a translator for this. :russian:
> 
> http://horologiaprima.blogspot.co.uk/2014/05/la-historia-de-la-horologia-rusa.html#!/2014/05/la-historia-de-la-horologia-rusa.html


Use Chrome, you get the whole thing translated right there on the browser. Great link!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Anyone in this section got one of these they don't want anymore.......never posted in this section before...thought it may be worth a try....no luck in the 'wanted' section.....must be the MkII version....


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> Anyone in this section got one of these they don't want anymore.......never posted in this section before...thought it may be worth a try....no luck in the 'wanted' section.....must be the MkII version....


Nice try Roger! :lol: I never saw one of these here or over at the dark side. A few VE seem to have showed up again in certain sellers but not the blue Red Square. The closest thing is a MkII black dial on leather. I wouldn't mind adding the black one to my collection but it had to be on steel and these bracelets are even harder to come by than the watches itself.


----------



## mcb2007

This on e bay no idea what model mk1or2


----------



## Kutusov

It's a MkI, those can still be bought new. The MKII has the iridescent dial and the day/night indicator is always white


----------



## Roger the Dodger

mcb2007 said:


> This on e bay no idea what model mk1or2


Thanks for the 'Heads up' , mcb, but it has to be the much prettier MK II...........that's a MK 1......


----------



## luckywatch

Incoming. Sellerâ€™s pictures. Just pulled the trigger tonight. Awful strap, gold buckle. Any suggestions? No bracelets please. :russian:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Any suggestions? No bracelets please. :russian:


Knowing you?...


----------



## Lampoc

Nice catch mate. A plain black or dark brown leather would be my choice but I know that isn't going to happen with you


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions? No bracelets please. :russian:
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing you?...
Click to expand...

 Now the boss is not keen on that one.










I could go plain black or dark brown but what about one of these?


----------



## Kutusov

^^^^ Those always work well and I would go with the black one. Blue is just too much and green... well, I don't think I would like the green and blue match.


----------



## Lampoc




----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> L]



Come on Jamie, tell us a bit. That looks like it came from Boris but the case? Spill the beans please.


----------



## Lampoc

It's just a standard 060 Vostok case and yes, the bezel came from Boris (the thicker one, not the Murphy style one). It fits that watch absolutely perfectly.


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Any suggestions? No bracelets please.


I have a similar oldie... I like it on a very dark blue DiModell Jumbo. (But black or dark brown also available.) It's very thick at the lugs, but thin at the buckle. Kind of subtly beefs up the watch.



















But a pink and green polka dot rubber bund might work too, I guess


----------



## luckywatch

My Luch arrived today. Well pleased with it. A bit dressy for me but makes a pleasant change. Itâ€™s on a standard Russian bracelet but itâ€™s comfortable enough so I will keep it on that for now and I donâ€™t have many bracelets.

The dial is a sort of violet colour and reminds me of my Vostok 2209. When the sunlight catches it with the gold it looks really good.

I havenâ€™t mastered changing the day of the week yet as the instructions are in Russian. If anyone can read them please feel free to comment.

Itâ€™s a front loader for battery replacement and I think that shows in the instructions.

Oh, it hacks as well which is a useful feature. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## chris.ph

mine says hi lol


----------



## wotsch

Just landed what seems to be a 1989 Airforce model Boctok Komandirskie Chronograph. Been on the look out for one for ages, so I'm pretty excited. Will post pictures when it arrives.

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Itâ€™s on a standard Russian bracelet but itâ€™s comfortable enough


Say goodbye to those hairs! :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> Just landed what seems to be a 1989 Airforce model Boctok Komandirskie Chronograph. Been on the look out for one for ages, so I'm pretty excited. Will post pictures when it arrives.
> 
> -wotsch


Airforce or paratroopers?


----------



## wotsch

Kutusov said:


> wotsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just landed what seems to be a 1989 Airforce model Boctok Komandirskie Chronograph. Been on the look out for one for ages, so I'm pretty excited. Will post pictures when it arrives.
> 
> -wotsch
> 
> 
> 
> Airforce or paratroopers?
Click to expand...

Airforce!


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> Airforce!


I need to see that!


----------



## wotsch

Kutusov said:


> I need to see that!


Due to the wonders of DHL, here it is already!



Komandirski_Airforce_Chrono_01small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Komandirski_Airforce_Chrono_02small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Komandirski_Airforce_Chrono_03small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Komandirski_Airforce_Chrono_04small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Komandirski_Airforce_Chrono_05small by wotsch2, on Flickr

One of the seller's photos shows the Boctok-marked movement. When I find some time to take better photos of the watch, including opening it up and taking some shots of the movement, and writing up what I've found out about it, I'll put it in a thread of its own.

Its not in perfect condition, but I'm still pretty chuffed!

-wotsch


----------



## luckywatch

That looks well cool, what a good find. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Retail $185.00 in 1989. :yes:

http://www.polmax3133.com/


----------



## chris.ph

very nice indeed :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

Ooh. I say. Lovely.

Good catch. Love the Airforce logo.

Boctok marked movement? I thought these were 3133s? Or did they Boctok-ise them?


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> ]


I had forgotten those! Very cool and probably one I would consider, since the others are a bit of a chrono version of Komandirskies or Amphibias I've owned before.

AYou say it's not in perfect condition? Looks minty to me! :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Boctok marked movement? I thought these were 3133s? Or did they Boctok-ise them?


Italian commissioned watches playing heavy on the Russian branding thing and Russia going down the tubes at the time, so they probably wouldn't care.


----------



## wotsch

Kutusov said:


> You say it's not in perfect condition? Looks minty to me! :lol:


It's not far off, but there are a couple of small marks/dings where the chrome has been knocked off on the underside of the case on the side without the crown. You can just see them in the photo of the case back in my post above. Other than that though, it's in great condition.

A couple more pics:



Komandirski_Airforce_Chrono_07small by wotsch2, on Flickr



Komandirski_Airforce_Chrono_06small by wotsch2, on Flickr

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov

These are chromed brass cases? I did not know that... That's a shame, is there any way to seal the ruptured chrome so it doesn't flake from there? Besides crazy glue, I mean...


----------



## wotsch

Kutusov said:


> These are chromed brass cases? I did not know that... That's a shame, is there any way to seal the ruptured chrome so it doesn't flake from there? Besides crazy glue, I mean...


I didn't know that either, but that seems to be the case. If anyone does know how to protect the case from further damage, I'd like to know. The watch wont be worn much, if at all, as it's too rare as far as I can tell to risk further damage. One for the box of Russians (although now I have two boxes :lol.

-wotsch


----------



## martinzx

Covering a chrome based case with cellotape will do the job. Not pretty but effective. It is the sweat that eventually damages the chrome or probably the salt it produces.


----------



## Kutusov

martinzx said:


> Covering a chrome based case with cellotape will do the job. Not pretty but effective. It is the sweat that eventually damages the chrome or probably the salt it produces.


Yeah, not pretty at all... those are small dents, isn't there some coating, transparent and almost invisible stuff that could be applied to those spots? I remember from my other lifetime when I built plastic kits I had tones of different varnishes and epoxy resins with different shine finishes and thickness.

Might be overkill but... http://www.ehow.com/how_8636096_stop-chrome-flaking.html


----------



## luckywatch

This Poljot arrived today and appears to be in very good condition. I was expecting to see a 3133 movement but when I opened it, as you can see it is a 31659. Note the silver colour balance wheel. Can anyone help me date it? I value all your opinions. I think late Soviet era 1990 to 1991 civilian model but you might know better.

When I shake the watch there is a tiny rattle. No idea why as it all looks good to me. Everything works as it should do. I absolutely love this watch.

I took the strap in a trade off mach, probably for one of my shirts as he is always asking after them.







Itâ€™s the only deployment strap I have. I might leave it on this strap as the watch is the star for me. :yes:

Cheers Scott.


----------



## luckywatch

And the rest 





































As an extra bonus this slipped in under the radar as the 710 was at the shops. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

It rattles a bit? Can be a couple of things: either it's the crown thing at 9, which I doubt as it would give a very unsubstantial sound and no vibration when you shake it (too light a complication); or the movement might be a bit lose or not properly dropped on the case. See if the these screws are properly tighten:










If they are, unscrew them just a little bit (not all the way out, it's a pain to get those holders in again) and gently try to move the movement to see if the movement might be wedged at some angle. Screw them tightly again.

BTW, that's a 20mm strap but the watch has 18mm lugs, right?


----------



## luckywatch

Cheers Kutusov. I will give that a go when I get time. Funny it came on a 20 with a gold buckle but I thought it was an 18. I put machs 20 on as it was spare.


----------



## Kutusov

I think it is an 18... that 20 is pretty chewed up at the lugs...

You've mentioned green as an option for that one before. Now that I think about t, a Timefactors olive green canvas strap might work well there. It's a nice grey/green colour and it's a parallel strap, something you'll want on 18mm lugs.


----------



## luckywatch

I think this is the one?


----------



## Kutusov

Yeah, that's it :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

git, im going to sulk, i just had to spend my 3133 fund on two new tyres for my motor :wallbash: :wallbash: :tongue2: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> git, im going to sulk, i just had to spend my 3133 fund on two new tyres for my motor :wallbash: :wallbash: :tongue2: :thumbup:


...and do they hack?


----------



## chris.ph

hacked me off  but at least the car doesnt shake at 80 anymore :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

I got this from Polmax31333 on WUS. 

*It appears to be a late-'92/1993 version of the civilian w/serif font, and as with more than a few pieces from that period in time was fitted with a 31659 chronograph-bridge when actually just a standard cal. 3133.*

*
*

*
The appearance of the 31659 chronograph-bridges on standard cal.3133 mechanism happens to coincide with the apparent, and temporary, end of 31659 production at that time.*

*
*

*
This watch would be from one of the last batches of this model produced and thus the most likely version to still be found in very good to excellent condition.*


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> hacked me off  but at least the car doesnt shake at 80 anymore :thumbup:


See? You could had just released a bit of pressure and they would do you some 5000 miles more before blowing to pieces with a fly's impact :sweatdrop:

I shouldn't laugh, I haven't checked my tires for a while, although I think I got 4 new ones just last year.


----------



## Lampoc

Lovely watch Scott and a great catch. Shame about the lack of a hacking lever though - that would have been the icing on the cake.


----------



## luckywatch

I want one of these. :yes:


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> I want one of these. :yes:


 You'd only ruin it by wearing something like this with it:










;-)


----------



## luckywatch

Aaahhhh!


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I want one of these. :yes:


I'll get a couple if they make a wife-beater configuration... :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

i will get one if they do a 54 chest in a long fit :thumbup: im not awkward to buy for honest


----------



## William_Wilson

I like the Tee shirt far more than I like the watch dial! 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> I like the Tee shirt far more than I like the watch dial!
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


+1, to be honest... :yes:

Where's that t-shirt from, BTW? Meranon also?


----------



## Kutusov




----------



## luckywatch

I nicked the picture of WUS but I guess itâ€™s from Meranom. Probably on its facebook page but I have not checked. I am going to Google fbgdesigns.


----------



## Kutusov

Here's the link, tons and tons of Russian stuff, 2/3s pretty nasty http://www.zazzle.com/russian+tshirts


----------



## luckywatch

Nice one. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Nice one. :thumbup:


Now don't spend too much money on that Blue Russian cat t-shirts


----------



## chris.ph

i cant blinkin find the tshirt, anybody got a direct link to pm me :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> i cant blinkin find the tshirt, anybody got a direct link to pm me :thumbup:


 They wont have your size.......... :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

It's on their facebook page with a "yes or no?" title. Or maybe it's instagram... or tweeter... I hereby consider myself old as I can't, won't try and don't care about this social media stuff. ldman:


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, and here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/meranomdotcom


----------



## luckywatch

*The new 420 Vostok Amphibian SE. :russian: *














































*I am on the last notch. 7 3/4 inch wrist.*


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## luckywatch




----------



## Kutusov

I like it, fairly classic watch with a bit of explorer/tough specs to it. Strap is always something I change and this wouldn't be an exception. Still can't like those hands and the caseback, although it's something not seen 99% of the times you use it, is also something I would prefer they had used their regular stuff. Makes no sense, the cosmonaut/Gagarin imagery.


----------



## mcb2007

Looks good to me , I do like that plain bezel, and I prefer those hands than the bog standard , sets it off nice


----------



## chris.ph

tidy mate :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> It rattles a bit? Can be a couple of things: either it's the crown thing at 9, which I doubt as it would give a very unsubstantial sound and no vibration when you shake it (too light a complication); or the movement might be a bit lose or not properly dropped on the case. See if the these screws are properly tighten:
> 
> If they are, unscrew them just a little bit (not all the way out, it's a pain to get those holders in again) and gently try to move the movement to see if the movement might be wedged at some angle. Screw them tightly again.
> 
> BTW, that's a 20mm strap but the watch has 18mm lugs, right?


Hey Kutusov, check this out.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/poljot-sturmanskie-3133-has-rattle-1045143.html


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Hey Kutusov, check this out.
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/poljot-sturmanskie-3133-has-rattle-1045143.html


Oh! So was half right... it's the chapter ring. Everything in that complication is a bit too lose. I used to hate when mine would keep moving about... seting the 12 at 12 and 10 seconds later the 12 would be at 9. Nothing much to do about that... except maybe puting some thick grease on the gears that connect disk and ring to see if that holds the whole thing still by adding resistance. I probably wouldn't fix the spacing between chapter ring and case, though... Iwould have to look at some old pictures I have, I don't quite recall how how thing is put together.

Anyway, just check that it isn't the movement moving about. Either than that, take it as it is and don't bother too much. Remember that you pay a lot for a 7750 watch and that one has a rotor that sounds like a living animal trapped inside the watch.


----------



## luckywatch

I am more than happy with it now. I think I got the one with the thicker glass. I just ordered that olive strap from Timefactors as well.


----------



## mcb2007

Finally found a 100 se , old hat to you lot but I like it


----------



## luckywatch

Classic, never old hat. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

710 radio room here after a bit of a wait



















With the siblings










Gonna have to get a life


----------



## luckywatch

Congrats they look good together. 3 different sets of hands. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Check out this limited editon WUS Vostok Mission watch on the bay. 141327468469


----------



## luckywatch

Reissue of the rising sun, complete watches. Meranom are waiting for the straps and should be waterproof leather. Hopefully by the end of the month.


----------



## chris.ph

just won this for my usual, not a lot, i havent got this bezel either :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

That's from the Partner range, isn't it?


----------



## luckywatch

BBC space cadet?


----------



## Lampoc

That's a weird one alright. Never seen that bezel or those hands before - even on a Partner. Is that even a Vostok case? Date font looks wrong too.


----------



## luckywatch

It could be an SE.


----------



## chris.ph

For 4.50, I don't care as long as it ticks lol. When I get it I will post some of my normal high quality photos for you lot to peruse lol


----------



## chris.ph

case back is wrong by the look of it


----------



## luckywatch

That is odd.  What about the movement Chris, is it kosher?


----------



## chris.ph

its a 2614 movement, whatever that is


----------



## Lampoc

2614 is a Poljot movement and that is not a 2614! Looks like a nasty pin pallet movement of some sort.


----------



## Kutusov

I might be wrong but I'm also thinking that's not a Russian watch at all. Maybe one of those Chinese copies?


----------



## miroman

The movement is Chinese - Nanjing SN2, 9 jewels. It's known as a reliable movement, which easy can be adjusted to keep very good time.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch

Beijing Watch Factory Tourbillon review. Something a bit different. 

http://www.ablogtowa...on-watch-hands/

Whoops its Chinese!, still enjoy the read.


----------



## Lampoc

Who can tell what this is:


----------



## chris.ph

its a watch james :tongue2:


----------



## Lampoc

chris.ph said:


> its a watch james :tongue2:


Not just any old watch my friend. This one is special


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Who can tell what this is:


I was going to say Poljot Amphibia but it can't be because of the bezel..


----------



## Lampoc

Kutusov said:


> I was going to say Poljot Amphibia but it can't be because of the bezel..


Close... very close... think "rarer". It took me years to find this watch at a realistic price


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, I think I know... this??


----------



## Lampoc

Possibly... :yahoo:



Took some finding. It wasn't cheap but at the same time it was nowhere near the crazy prices of the 2 on ebay. It's an absolutely awesome watch. Love it!


----------



## chris.ph

very nice mate :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> Possibly... :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took some finding. It wasn't cheap but at the same time it was nowhere near the crazy prices of the 2 on ebay. It's an absolutely awesome watch. Love it!






There is something about a Slava but a Slava diver is a rare thing. I bet thatâ€™s a keeper.


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Took some finding. It wasn't cheap but at the same time it was nowhere near the crazy prices of the 2 on ebay. It's an absolutely awesome watch. Love it!


It's a gorgeous bit of 70s coolness! :afro:


----------



## luckywatch

Arrived today the 110 SE. Its the only case I didnt have. Its dead flat, well cool and completes this little collection. Its on a Pav strap and its perfect :yes:

Thanks apeks.


----------



## Kutusov

That strap is very nice, especially as seen on the 1st picture. The keeper isn't from that one though, is it?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> That strap is very nice, especially as seen on the 1st picture. The keeper isn't from that one though, is it?


Probably just a different cow.


----------



## chris.ph

very nice group shot mate :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> Possibly...
> 
> 
> 
> Took some finding. It wasn't cheap but at the same time it was nowhere near the crazy prices of the 2 on ebay. It's an absolutely awesome watch. Love it!


Ooh. Nice find!

Congratulations.


----------



## Lampoc

Draygo said:


> Ooh. Nice find!
> 
> Congratulations.


Thanks. Just need a nice Poljot Amphibian now (once again at a realistic price - not crazy ebay buy-it-now price) and I've got all 4


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh. Nice find!
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Just need a nice Poljot Amphibian now (once again at a realistic price - not crazy ebay buy-it-now price) and I've got all 4
Click to expand...

I've seen some  prices. And I've seen some that to my inexpert eye look decidedly dodgy. But I reckon if anyone can sniff 'em out, I'd put my money on you.


----------



## Lampoc

Draygo said:


> I've seen some  prices. And I've seen some that to my inexpert eye look decidedly dodgy. But I reckon if anyone can sniff 'em out, I'd put my money on you.


 There's so many out there with badly relumed dials. A few frankens too with Poljot alarm dials. I'll find it at some point!


----------



## suggsy

I love that 110 se very nice well done :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

My latest edition from Lampoc. Vostok Amphibian, Operation desert Shield dial, and manual wind.

Check out the Rusky bracelet. :russian: Thanks to Jamie.


----------



## chris.ph

very nice scott, :thumbup: i hope youve shaved your arm ready for that strap


----------



## dowsing




----------



## luckywatch

Excellent choice dowsing. :thumbup:


----------



## Adrian73

My new, my first, and my ONLY Russian (so far!)....an ebay acquisition no less! I was taken by the blueness of the dial, the coin edging, the asymmetry of the second hand, and the patterned reverse.....

DSC_0012 by AD73, on Flickr

DSC_0018 by AD73, on Flickr


----------



## chris.ph

tidy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

dowsing said:


>


Nice one Carl. :thumbsup:

Tbh I wasn't sure about the hands and indices combo at first, but it's grown on me. That and the no-dateness makes it a great Amphibia option in my eyes. The sterile bezel just makes it.

Result: I bought the same a week or two ago (and a 710 case, with a view to a case swap... I'm mildly addicted to that case :lookaround: ).


----------



## dowsing

^^^

Thanks I'm enjoying it. Being a no dater is plus for me also. I've still to try a 710 case, if Meranom have some future interesting special editions again I may just have to try one.


----------



## luckywatch

Adrian73 said:


> My new, my first, and my ONLY Russian (so far!)....an ebay acquisition no less! I was taken by the blueness of the dial, the coin edging, the asymmetry of the second hand, and the patterned reverse.....
> 
> DSC_0012 by AD73, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0018 by AD73, on Flickr


 Thats a lovely choice. May you have many more. :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> case back is wrong by the look of it





luckywatch said:


> The original 9 jewel SN2 movements were manufactured in Nanjing for Zhongshan brand watches. Zhongshan was known as a "poor man's watch" as it sold for less than half the price of some other watches, e.g. Shanghai 7120 and ST5 Sea-Gull. Factories in several other cities, including Jieyang, upgraded the SN2 by adding more jewels.


Well, Miro had already pointed it out but...


----------



## luckywatch

miroman is right it does look like an SN2 with some jewels missing?. To the right of the gold wheel mine shows 3 red jewels.


----------



## chris.ph

FINALLY my first 3133 is going to be winging its way to me shortly :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

I think I have a complete set of dial and hands for that one, some of the few 3133 spare parts I still have stored around somewhere.


----------



## Lampoc

Congrats Chris. Nice watch and an excellent price for it!


----------



## ProperTidy

Bargain for Â£80 there Chris, good work


----------



## luckywatch

Nice one Chris. Lets see the movement............


----------



## mcb2007

Nice one Chris I was watching that and forgot about it


----------



## mcb2007

I'm wetting my pants on the countdown to the 1967 arriving


----------



## ProperTidy

Which 67 you getting mcb? The one with the numbers or the markers?


----------



## mcb2007

The one with numbers that everyone dislikes ,except me lol


----------



## ProperTidy

mcb2007 said:


> The one with numbers that everyone dislikes ,except me lol


I like them both!


----------



## mcb2007

ProperTidy said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one with numbers that everyone dislikes ,except me lol
> 
> 
> 
> I like them both!
Click to expand...

You sir have taste


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> The one with numbers that everyone dislikes ,except me lol


Nha, you're not alone there :lol:


----------



## mcb2007

That's three of us then Shall we form a subculture


----------



## Kutusov

Only if I get to be the dear leader...


----------



## mcb2007

Kutusov said:


> Only if I get to be the dear leader...


Why not , we can't fail err can we


----------



## ProperTidy

That's got me thinking - wonder if the North Koreans produce any watches? Mind you the politburo probably all wear breitlings or something


----------



## Kutusov

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f72/moranbong-north-korea-watch-371962.html


----------



## ProperTidy

Fair play! Would certainly be a conversation starter


----------



## ProperTidy

I see this subject has come up here before...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61568

Anyway sorry for derail, back to the ruskies


----------



## Kutusov

A pretty bad an useless one... but that's just my opinion :taz:


----------



## ProperTidy

Yeah the WUS thread seemed to be saying the movements were clones of Hong Kong clones of low end Swiss movements, so not exactly hidden gems. I'd get one for twenty quid, why not, $250 gives about 230 reasons why not though


----------



## chris.ph

just spotted this and bought it to go with the chrono version i have


----------



## mcb2007

Â£26 bloody hell I'd just seen it went back and it had gone ,


----------



## chris.ph

:tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

Very nice Chris. :thumbup: Dealer or private?


----------



## chris.ph

ebay dealer by the look of his wares


----------



## luckywatch

A little treat here for Chris.............. 

221504033794


----------



## chris.ph

bids in lol


----------



## mach 0.0013137

You`ll be needing this little bargain as well then, Chris...

261533394357


----------



## Draygo

Just received my latest LE from Meranom. I wasn't sure about the hands/new dial combo, but I grew to like it seeing others here. The no-date-ness is a boon too, for me. All I needed to do was pop it into a spare Ministry case I had ordered from Zenitar, add a left over LE bezel and Bob's My Mother's Brother.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


>


That has a strange look to it at first glance but it does work. It's not even all that a big stretch of the imagination, plenty of vintage divers with that kind of look - or, in more recent times, the Helson Tortuga without numbers on the dial.

....I just can't get used to the look of those LE hands... :bag:


----------



## luckywatch

Draygo said:


> Just received my latest LE from Meranom. I wasn't sure about the hands/new dial combo, but I grew to like it seeing others here. The no-date-ness is a boon too, for me. All I needed to do was pop it into a spare Ministry case I had ordered from Zenitar, add a left over LE bezel and Bob's My Mother's Brother.


 Well Bob, all I can say is you should start selling Draygo LE'S.


----------



## luckywatch

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You`ll be needing this little bargain as well then, Chris...
> 
> 261533394357


 This has got me

searching. Iâ€™ve been collecting stuff since the seventies. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You`ll be needing this little bargain as well then, Chris...
> 
> 261533394357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has got me
> 
> searching. Iâ€™ve been collecting stuff since the seventies. :yes:
Click to expand...

Here we are. 1972. Funny how they used to make books. The picture of the Chairman is protected by a sheet of fine paper. Whoops going off topic now.


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You`ll be needing this little bargain as well then, Chris...
> 
> 261533394357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has got me
> 
> searching. Iâ€™ve been collecting stuff since the seventies. :yes:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here we are. 1972. Funny how they used to make books. The picture of the Chairman is protected by a sheet of fine paper. Whoops going off topic now.
Click to expand...

"We should carry on constant propaganda among the people on the facts of world progress and the bright future ahead so that they will build their confidence in victory. At the same time, we must tell the people and tell our comrades that there will be twists and turns in our road, There are still many obstacles and difficulties along the road of revolution. The Seventh Congress of our Party assumed that the difficulties would be many, for we preferred to assume there would be more difficulties rather than less. Some comrades do not like to think much about difficulties. But difficulties are facts; we must recognize as many difficulties as there are and should not adopt a "policy of non-recognition". We must recognize difficulties, analyse them and combat them. There are no straight roads in the world; we must be prepared to follow a road that twists and turns and not try to get things on the cheap. It must not be imagined that one fine morning all the reactionaries will go down on their knees of their own accord. In a word, while the prospects are bright, the road has twists and turns. There are still many difficulties ahead that we must not overlook. By uniting with the entire people in a common effort, we can certainly overcome all difficulties and win victory. "

Later,

William


----------



## chris.ph

Scott, I won that blinkin clock... Now ice got to explain its magnificence to the boss


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> Scott, I won that blinkin clock... Now ice got to explain its magnificence to the boss


 Brilliant! Leave it on her bedside table. I bet it ticks like a road drill..........









Did you really think anyone else in the world would bid?


----------



## mcb2007

Neptune just dropped , that bracelet is as bad as ever single lug complication . Can you buy straps for this set up.




























And chop chop off with the hair puller


----------



## luckywatch

Thatâ€™s a rare find. Looks like a minter. You got any plans for the bezel or keeping as is? Anything fancy on the back? If no ideas on the strap ask at WUS.

That Neptune logo is quite subtle. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

It's in good to new cond apparently unworn , just the plain amphibia back

Not sure on the bezel , might keep it original .


----------



## luckywatch

Superb job that, enjoy.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Thatâ€™s a rare find. Looks like a minter.


I think it's brand new, isn't it? One of the new re-editions?


----------



## mcb2007

I think it is a newish one ,no date on paperwork all info is the same as the new Vostoks.


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> I think it is a newish one ,no date on paperwork all info is the same as the new Vostoks.


From what I've gathered, they're new-ish, 2009/10. Here's a link about straps and bracelets on these cases: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/new-amphibian-neptune-what-heck-509433.html


----------



## mcb2007

Thanks for the link Kutusov , can't say I've enough skill to turn a pin out on a lathe . But the threaded pin looks a good idea.

The rubber meranom strap I've cut is still held with the original pins not sure how safe it will be , still hanging on at the moment .


----------



## chris.ph

im trying to think of something ive seen to do this, but im knackered and im coming up blank.... i will sleep on it :taz:


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> Thanks for the link Kutusov , can't say I've enough skill to turn a pin out on a lathe . But the threaded pin looks a good idea.
> 
> The rubber meranom strap I've cut is still held with the original pins not sure how safe it will be , still hanging on at the moment .





chris.ph said:


> im trying to think of something ive seen to do this, but im knackered and im coming up blank.... i will sleep on it :taz:


I have no idea on the spacing but could those screw bars for he Basilica cases work on this one? By Basilica case, I mean this: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f29/sold-poljot-president-3133-sapphire-gold-plated-europe-805195.html

(^^^^ my ex...  )


----------



## mcb2007

I think it would be ok pinned through , just found these but they don't mention diameter


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> I think it would be ok pinned through , just found these but they don't mention diameter


Yeah, that's what I was talking about. Looking at the Neptune and having owned a watch that uses those, I would guess they are too thick. Or maybe you can find some sort of wire lugs Ã lÃ trench watch and then you could use a one piece strap. But probably you're best option is to stick with the silicone strap... BTW, is that one of those that smells like vanilla?


----------



## chris.ph

That's similar to what I was thinking about, but the ones I used on my obris Morgan were a push fit


----------



## Robin S

New arrival for me. 1980 Olympics Raketa. Arrived head only, but found a shiny expander in the straps box that I thought suited it quite well....


----------



## martinzx

Robin S said:


> New arrival for me. 1980 Olympics Raketa. Arrived head only, but found a shiny expander in the straps box that I thought suited it quite well....


Very nice indeed!!


----------



## luckywatch

martinzx said:


> Robin S said:
> 
> 
> 
> New arrival for me. 1980 Olympics Raketa. Arrived head only, but found a shiny expander in the straps box that I thought suited it quite well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice indeed!!
Click to expand...

Yes I agree and looks lovely on that strap. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thatâ€™s a rare find. Looks like a minter.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's brand new, isn't it? One of the new re-editions?
Click to expand...

 The new Neptune from Meranom is not available yet but it should be very soon.


----------



## chris.ph

luckywatch said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin S said:
> 
> 
> 
> New arrival for me. 1980 Olympics Raketa. Arrived head only, but found a shiny expander in the straps box that I thought suited it quite well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice indeed!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree and looks lovely on that strap. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

christ i agree with scott on a strap


----------



## chris.ph

a couple of new toys today a nos luch amphibia and a komanderski icebreaker with the original vostock divers band on it which is pants


----------



## Kutusov

Robin S said:


> New arrival for me. 1980 Olympics Raketa. Arrived head only, but found a shiny expander in the straps box that I thought suited it quite well....


Those are nice, big watches! They pretty hard to find in decent condition, most have the chrome plating flaking badly


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> The new Neptune from Meranom is not available yet but it should be very soon.


Speaking of Meranon... what exactly are they? I thought they were some sort of factory shop but they have to be more independent than that. The SEs are something that they alone sell.


----------



## dowsing

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thatâ€™s a rare find. Looks like a minter.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's brand new, isn't it? One of the new re-editions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new Neptune from Meranom is not available yet but it should be very soon.
Click to expand...

What's the new Neptune look like, I've not seen any on their site?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new Neptune from Meranom is not available yet but it should be very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Meranon... what exactly are they? I thought they were some sort of factory shop but they have to be more independent than that. The SEs are something that they alone sell.
Click to expand...

Official online dealer. Different to the Vostok online factory shop. Custom watches and parts are specifically ordered and designed for Meranom only. They are very clever because they listen to the customers. They see that NATOâ€™S (whoops), custom bezels and some of the older models are very much sort after.

There is a waiting list for most of the new models.


----------



## luckywatch

dowsing said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thatâ€™s a rare find. Looks like a minter.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's brand new, isn't it? One of the new re-editions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The new Neptune from Meranom is not available yet but it should be very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the new Neptune look like, I've not seen any on their site?
Click to expand...

I have only seen drawings and mock ups. There is a picture of the case back on their Facebook page. It all adds to the suspense of the new model.


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> a couple of new toys today a nos luch amphibia and a komanderski icebreaker with the original vostock divers band on it which is pants


 Nice find that NOS Luch. :thumbup: Any news of that lovely clock?


----------



## chris.ph

no im still waiting, but a nice little citizen arrived today :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

710 arrived


----------



## luckywatch

Very tasty mate. :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

mcb2007 said:


> 710 arrived


Excellent choice, sir. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## miroman

Today in the post box:










Both non-working, 2209 has hands fallen, Arctic expedition runs, but the hands don't move. Otherwise in good condition:










When fix them, will take more pictures.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## miroman

Well, already fixed and working flawlessly:

  

  

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch

My new Kirovskie, crab case, 1950 t0 1960.


----------



## chris.ph

tidy scott, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Just ordered a new shirt from Redbubble.


----------



## martinzx

luckywatch said:


> My new Kirovskie, crab case, 1950 t0 1960.


What a peach!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

luckywatch said:


> Just ordered a new shirt from Redbubble.


i was going to order one but because of my ileostomy bag i need an extra long version..... give me a shout about the length when you get it scott :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> Just ordered a new shirt from Redbubble.


It should be interesting to see how many people ask you what the hell the shirt is all about, and how disappointed they are when they find out.









Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered a new shirt from Redbubble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be interesting to see how many people ask you what the hell the shirt is all about, and how disappointed they are when they find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

 You guys still wearing those red coats? :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> It should be interesting to see how many people ask you what the hell the shirt is all about, and how disappointed they are when they find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 :lol: :lol:

I was looking at the blown up scuba dude logo and... what wrong with his face/mask? And is blue the only colour available?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be interesting to see how many people ask you what the hell the shirt is all about, and how disappointed they are when they find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was looking at the blown up scuba dude logo and... what wrong with his face/mask? And is blue the only colour available?
Click to expand...

You pick your colour and where you want the logo.


----------



## Kutusov

I would certainly want a smaller logo either on the left breast or a bit below the neck. On a sleeve would be nice also.

BTW Scott, you guys can't say much of red coats... not only past but present...


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered a new shirt from Redbubble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be interesting to see how many people ask you what the hell the shirt is all about, and how disappointed they are when they find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys still wearing those red coats? :tongue2:
Click to expand...

Damned right we are! 






Just to improve the stereotype, the first music selection in that video is the original theme for Hockey Night in Canada. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be interesting to see how many people ask you what the hell the shirt is all about, and how disappointed they are when they find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was looking at the blown up scuba dude logo and... what wrong with his face/mask? And is blue the only colour available?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pick your colour and where you want the logo.
Click to expand...

Do they do a non-date version?


----------



## William_Wilson

Draygo said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be interesting to see how many people ask you what the hell the shirt is all about, and how disappointed they are when they find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I was looking at the blown up scuba dude logo and... what wrong with his face/mask? And is blue the only colour available?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pick your colour and where you want the logo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they do a non-date version?
Click to expand...

The t-shirt appears to be non- date version. In fact, I strongly suspect you'd not get many dates while wearing it. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> The t-shirt appears to be non- date version. In fact, I strongly suspect you'd not get many dates while wearing it. :wink2:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Well, you can always go for the cheesy line "You don't like it? I'll let you take it off later if you're in your good behaviour... hun."


----------



## Draygo

William_Wilson said:


> The t-shirt appears to be non- date version. In fact, I strongly suspect you'd not get many dates while wearing it. :wink2:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


I think you're right :yes:

I gave up wearing tshirts with stuff written on them when I was in my early 40s. I'd have gone for this back in the day: wilfully-obscure was very high on my list of desirable features.


----------



## luckywatch

Iâ€™ve ordered the extra slim version that way the torso should draw in the babes. :yes: Iâ€™ve been desperately searching for a clip of Gary Cooper (looks like me) when he did that North West Mountie movie.

PS. If you want the date on just email him.


----------



## luckywatch

luckywatch said:


> Iâ€™ve ordered the extra slim version that way the torso should draw in the babes. :yes: Iâ€™ve been desperately searching for a clip of Gary Cooper (looks like me) when he did that North West Mountie movie.
> 
> PS. If you want the date on just email him.







Best I can find............ :yahoo:


----------



## Muddy D

I don't know much, if anything about Russian watches though I have been given a few over the years. I've posted pictures of most of them on this forum at different points, apart from the following Moscow Time models. I'm not even sure the brand is authentic Russian , maybe some other members will know. Anyway, I quite like them and they seem well made


----------



## luckywatch

Moscow time had a good old Slava 2427 movement in them as far as I know. 

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/moscow-time-watches-any-info-1055676.html

Moscow Classic makes classic, military and diver watches.

The company was founded in 2002 and has produced over 100 watch models to date.

Moscow Classic watches use Russian Molnija and Maktime movements, as well as Swiss ETA movements. They are assembled at the Second Moscow Watch Factory.

All models carry a two-year warranty.

The watches are sold in impressive presentation cases.

History

The company "Classic Russian Watch" was founded in 1996 as a distributor of Poljot watches in Europe. The company's General Director Darek Sawicki founded Moscow Classic in 2002.


----------



## Kutusov

I still own 2 Moscow Classic watches and they are really well made, great value for what you get. The only watch I've sold, regreted it and went and bought another one again...


----------



## miroman

Hi,

today income - Raketa 2209 and Pobeda Red 12:



















and two fixed and ready from previous days - Raketa 2209 and Vostok Druzhba:




























Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov

Red 12 watches are always nice :wub:


----------



## greyowl

Boctok 17 Jewels


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nice one, Graham :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

as above :thumbup:


----------



## greyowl

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice one, Graham :thumbup:





chris.ph said:


> as above :thumbup:


Ta


----------



## chris.ph

just won a little kadet that ive got plans for with a double strap i bought a while ago :thumbup:


----------



## miroman

Few new incomes for the last week:

Two more Raketa 2209



















Here's a 'group picture' 










Another 2209 model - very rare with a jasper dial



















And Raketa 'Atom', not in so good condition, but... another better is coming... 










Regards, Miro.


----------



## chris.ph

I like the cushion with the jasper dial


----------



## mcb2007

Just dropped by postie


----------



## chris.ph

mine just turned up as well


----------



## luckywatch

Just been advised my *Rising Sun *reissue is on its way. :thumbup: I wonder if anyone else on here has bagged one?










I even got a special box to keep it in...... :russian:


----------



## luckywatch

Vostok Europe are on Ideal World TV now.


----------



## chris.ph

now scott, you know ive got one already


----------



## mcb2007

Scott a strap for you










And some ink to set it off


----------



## luckywatch

:thumbup: :thumbup: LIke it.


----------



## chris.ph

Don't encourage him lol


----------



## scottswatches

the Purple one joined the red one this week



the scratches on the crystal are on the inside, which is annoying! 43mm wide though, so feels substantial


----------



## chris.ph

ive got a very similar one without the olympic markings


----------



## luckywatch

Latest picture from fair France. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

Looking good Scott


----------



## KevG

Picked this one up last week, unsure of the date window seems to be made for a day date but only a date in there seems, to have a plain disc for the day does appear to be moving though.



Kev


----------



## mexico75

KevG said:


> Picked this one up last week, unsure of the date window seems to be made for a day date but only a date in there seems, to have a plain disc for the day does appear to be moving though.  Kev


Disc hasn't been fitted upside down has it?


----------



## KevG

mexico75 said:


> KevG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this one up last week, unsure of the date window seems to be made for a day date but only a date in there seems, to have a plain disc for the day does appear to be moving though.  Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Disc hasn't been fitted upside down has it?
Click to expand...

 not sure on that not stripped it yet, but it''s a thought for sure. I do have an old sekonda that's got a broken spring I'll probably strip the day wheel out of that and fit it at some point. Just for now though it's running well so I'll leave it be. Just wondering more than anything if they were made like this or not.


----------



## Kutusov

mexico75 said:


> Disc hasn't been fitted upside down has it?


I don't know but if it was upside down it should be brass coloured and I don't think it would turn.


----------



## luckywatch

The rear shot.........  I should be getting number 30. Only *60* pieces worldwide! :yahoo: Now people will start taking me seriously.

*Hail the great Scott*. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

Not really, I think by now there's no hope for you


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Not really, I think by now there's no hope for you


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

I'm always asking this, but that's a 100 case, right? Or some other 22mm luged case?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> I'm always asking this, but that's a 100 case, right? Or some other 22mm luged case?


 100 case.......... :yes:


----------



## KevG

KevG said:


> mexico75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this one up last week, unsure of the date window seems to be made for a day date but only a date in there seems, to have a plain disc for the day does appear to be moving though.  Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Disc hasn't been fitted upside down has it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure on that not stripped it yet, but it''s a thought for sure. I do have an old sekonda that's got a broken spring I'll probably strip the day wheel out of that and fit it at some point. Just for now though it's running well so I'll leave it be. Just wondering more than anything if they were made like this or not.
Click to expand...

Further thought wondering if it's one from just after the collapse of the USSR and they had some unprinted wheels hanging around. we know there were some strange Frankens from around then possible?


----------



## Rekhmire




----------



## chris.ph

:thumbup: very nice


----------



## Rekhmire

Keep losing what I've typed. Wasn't sure if it counted as Russian? Vostok Europe 'Kosmodron'. Limited edition number 50/150. Manual.


----------



## luckywatch

That VE is a beaut..... :thumbup:


----------



## miroman

Succeed to find two more Raketa 2209:



















Here they are all in one pictures (like Olympic circles, till now):










To share some impressions of a 2209 'Record' movement from Raketa - it appear to be very strange and delicate. Almost every watch came with some kind of defect (seamlessly running were maybe one or two). But strangely, all they were with different issues (as I have few square-cased too). I had watches with: broken main-spring, broken check-spring of the setting bridge, broken tooth of a castle gear, bended hair-spring, broken minute wheel post (!!!), even separated pinion gear from a transmission gear (this movement has one more gear than regular). Maybe there was some other defects, I don't remember...

But from the other point of view, it's good that with 1-2 donors I succeed to repair almost 10 movements :thumbup:

Regards, Miro.


----------



## chris.ph

v well done miro, some nice saves there :thumbup:


----------



## miroman

Hi all,

here's my new income from Ukraine:





































Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov

That's a classic one and not all that easy to find in such good cosmetic condition. I must confess I always think of The Godfather when I see one but seems to be a pretty popular dial, congrats! :yes:


----------



## bridgeman

Is that the Russian Cavalry watch????sorry only joking.

Great condition and looks good.,good find.

Is there a price premium on watches marked " made in CCCP" over those marked Russia?


----------



## Lampoc

bridgeman said:


> Is that the Russian Cavalry watch????sorry only joking.
> 
> Great condition and looks good.,good find.
> 
> Is there a price premium on watches marked " made in CCCP" over those marked Russia?


It actually is a cavalry division watch! In my experience having CCCP on the dial instead of Russia doesn't make a lot of difference to price. The main factor is the actual dial design (with the Radio Room at the top of the pile).

Nice watch Miro, but isn't that a Komadirskie case with an Amphibia dial and caseback? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## chris.ph

very nice, ive got one but im buggered if i can find a photo of it on its own, only in this group shot........ third from left second from bottom


----------



## miroman

Lampoc said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the Russian Cavalry watch????sorry only joking.
> 
> Great condition and looks good.,good find.
> 
> Is there a price premium on watches marked " made in CCCP" over those marked Russia?
> 
> 
> 
> It actually is a cavalry division watch! In my experience having CCCP on the dial instead of Russia doesn't make a lot of difference to price. The main factor is the actual dial design (with the Radio Room at the top of the pile).
> 
> Nice watch Miro, but isn't that a Komadirskie case with an Amphibia dial and caseback? Correct me if I'm wrong.
Click to expand...

I'm not expert in Russian, so I asked in the domestic forum. Yes, it should be an automatic with 2416 movement (21j, not 2416B with 31j). Also the back shouldn't be Amphibian.

I'm working on this issue, when I complete it, will show it.

Regards.


----------



## Robin S

Quick snap of a couple that landed today...


----------



## luckywatch

What a lovely pair. Looks like a cadet on the left.


----------



## luckywatch

bridgeman said:


> Is that the Russian Cavalry watch????sorry only joking.
> 
> Great condition and looks good.,good find.
> 
> Is there a price premium on watches marked " made in CCCP" over those marked Russia?


Did someone say Russian Cavalry? Nice one miroman.


----------



## miroman

One more Amphibia, but ... Poljot:





Regards, Miro.


----------



## chris.ph

very nice miro :thumbup:

i will get one in the end, its on my want list which unfortunately because of this forum is getting longer everyday


----------



## luckywatch

Dont you just love the back on that.....nice one miro :yes:


----------



## Draygo

miroman said:


> One more Amphibia, but ... Poljot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Splendid Miro. Great find. I'd like one of these - and that's a prime specimen, I think. Has the Cyrillic text dial and the lume doesn't appear to be painted on with a toothbrush like many do. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Just pulled the trigger on this Amphibia. It has a pers184 bezel. It will be a bit of a wait now from Russia. :russian:


----------



## miroman

miroman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> here's my new income from Ukraine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Well, here's how this watch looks now 



















Frankly it came just that way. But as I'm not an expert in Russian watches, I decided that the movement is 31 jewels (and it really is), so to match the dial better, I have to put inside a hand-winding movement. But the difference between 21j and 31j are only 10 extra jewels in the gears of the automatic module. So I decided to return the auto-movement, and will wait to find from somewhere a 21j version. I can only replace the auto-module.



miroman said:


> One more Amphibia, but ... Poljot:
> 
> [IMG alt="tn_P1150603.jpg"]http://s8.postimg.org/y7ig2xlq9/tn_P1150603.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Regards, Miro.


About this watch - the seconds hand is not correct, so I ordered a new set of three hands. When they come, I'll take a new pictuse.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## martinzx

miroman said:


> One more Amphibia, but ... Poljot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Great find! even with the wrong second hand, very hard to find in that condition, well done!


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


>


Ooh I like that. Where did you get it?


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh I like that. Where did you get it?
Click to expand...

I think I've seen them on Zenitar?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh I like that. Where did you get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I've seen them on Zenitar?
Click to expand...

 No, this is pers184 own watch. I was lucky to get in first.


----------



## Kutusov

Oh, I see!


----------



## luckywatch

This *mcb2007* is a top man to deal with. Thanks Rob. The Neptune arrived today and I am very pleased with it. Just right for my collection. Quickly posted and as described. :yes: Thanks also to RLT :thumbup:



















I just love the Neptune logo in the centre of the dial. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

Not a problem Scott ,great pictures of the dial


----------



## chris.ph

nice mate :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Ordered this in March this year. Arrived today. This is number 12 of 60 worldwide.


----------



## mcb2007

Nice one Scott , I knew I should have ordered one


----------



## Draygo

^ Yeah, nice one Scott. Good things come to he who waits, :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

tidy mate :thumbup:


----------



## miroman

Long time searching and collecting these, the last one came yesterday.

  

  

Eight are NOS, the other are used, but in very good condition.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## chris.ph

thats dedication, marvellous :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

They are awesome Miro. How rare are they? Did it take very long to find any of the star signs in particular?


----------



## miroman

Not so rare, but no so common too.

If You search the Bay, there are more than thousand Pobedas, and maybe ten or fifteen of them are zodiac signs.

The annoying is that most of them are frankens. I needed to buy much more than twelve to complete the collection as it is original - black oxidized case and crown, the case shape is absolutely standard, gilt hands, and gilt area around the seconds hand.

I believe how they originally looks, because eight of them are unused (NOS) with paper and matching serial number.

I have some other NOS Pobedas, so succeed to complete the rest with papers too.

While searching, I found another nice Pobeda, but 'Made in Russia' and slight bigger (~ 39 mm) with all signs on the dial. Here it is in the center:



About the signs - the most common are 'Sagittarius' and 'Aquarius', 'Capricorn' too, much more difficult I found 'Cancer', 'Scorpio', ' Gemini' and 'Lion', and 'Virgo' is the only one I've seen.

It took me more than a year to complete the collection. Main sources were domestic auction sites, Russian and Ukraines sites, and some are from the Bay.

As I don't need the extra watches I bought, and because ther are mostly frankens, I listed them on the Bay (I'm complaining about it, but I do the same.... :lol: ).

Regards, Miro.



Lampoc said:


> They are awesome Miro. How rare are they? Did it take very long to find any of the star signs in particular?


----------



## luckywatch

Thatâ€™s a lovely collection. The one in the centre sets them off. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

f9b6e6933ceff94e9b533c3a6db5a05f


----------



## chris.ph

thats good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

i put an absolutely ridiculously low bid on this and won it for 99p  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

A Slava for 99p! that must be a record. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> A Slava for 99p! that must be a record. :thumbup:


Not with the Â£20 postage lol


----------



## chris.ph

8quid postage :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

What do you buy the Russian watch collector apart from another watch?

A Russian hip flask of course. Cheer my friends and

*Ð-Ð´Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ð²ÑŒÐµ :russian:*


----------



## Kutusov

So what's French beer doing in the back, hum? Poser...


----------



## chris.ph

very nice scott, ive got severalhip flasks i will post a [email protected] photo of them shortly :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Unlike you to post a crap photo. :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch

Just arrived today. Proper *Geezers *watch. :russian: Looks like it was made out of a Gerry tank.


----------



## mcb2007

Nice one Scott love that dial ,that's a chunky bezel did it come with it or you put it on


----------



## chris.ph

thats very nice scott :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Cheers Rob, it was an unusual deal. The guy on WUS, pers184, made this dial and put it on a new watch. I was just *lucky *to get in first.


----------



## mcb2007

Well done on the deal looks good I have the dial on a 090


----------



## miroman

Well, the hands set came and hands are mounted, so the Amphibia ia completed (sorry for the blurry pics) :



In the same parcel there was one more:



and here's an interesting wrist-shot 



Regards, Miro.



miroman said:


> One more Amphibia, but ... Poljot:
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Miro.


----------



## diddy

a fairly recent new arrival


----------



## luckywatch

Good Italian rubber but what about the bezel? One from Boris on the bay?


----------



## Lampoc

Lovely Poljots Miro. Been trying to find a decent original one myself for ages without having to pay stupid money on ebay.


----------



## Draygo

I picked up one of Meranom's latest SEs - couldn't resist. It's a great dial and much nicer than the standard markers-only dial (the photo doesn't show it but, close up, the markers are 3D and look almost applied, with steep sharp sides). It ticked all but one of my Amphibia boxes - all except the 110 case which I swapped for a spare 710 Ministry case with a Murphy bezel I had lying around. :yes:










That's four 2415s I have now. Enough! Stop!


----------



## mcb2007

That looks very nice Draygo


----------



## miroman

Hi all,

Some interesting incomes:

Comemmorative Wostok:

 

Baltica:

 

Molnija hand-winding:

 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> That looks very nice Draygo


Plus one. I have been tempted with that new dial............ :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks very nice Draygo
> 
> 
> 
> Plus one. I have been tempted with that new dial............ :thumbup:
Click to expand...

It's nicer than it looks in the Meranom's photos...


----------



## it'salivejim

Draygo said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks very nice Draygo
> 
> 
> 
> Plus one. I have been tempted with that new dial............ :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's nicer than it looks in the Meranom's photos...
Click to expand...

Couldn't resist. Just bought a Boris bezel from flea-bay for my incoming 710 

I'm assuming these are just pop off, pop on?


----------



## Draygo

Pretty much. You can sometimes tug them off by hand or carefully lever using case back tool or knife (with tape to protect case). Putting them back on can be frustrating. You just have to be careful to keep the wire in the bezel groove nice and evenly tucked in. If it doesn't push on easily, don't force it - take it off and tidy up the wire and try again.


----------



## it'salivejim

Draygo said:


> Pretty much. You can sometimes tug them off by hand or carefully lever using case back tool or knife (with tape to protect case). Putting them back on can be frustrating. You just have to be careful to keep the wire in the bezel groove nice and evenly tucked in. If it doesn't push on easily, don't force it - take it off and tidy up the wire and try again.


Cheers Dave. I have to play the waiting game now


----------



## Lampoc

Draygo said:


> Pretty much. You can sometimes tug them off by hand


 Fnarr!


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. You can sometimes tug them off by hand
> 
> 
> 
> Fnarr!
Click to expand...

* Draygo* has special hands......... :russian:


----------



## luckywatch

it said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks very nice Draygo
> 
> 
> 
> Plus one. I have been tempted with that new dial............ :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's nicer than it looks in the Meranom's photos...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't resist. Just bought a Boris bezel from flea-bay for my incoming 710
> 
> I'm assuming these are just pop off, pop on?
Click to expand...

 Try this mate.


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. You can sometimes tug them off by hand
> 
> 
> 
> Fnarr!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * Draygo* has special hands......... :russian:
Click to expand...

Schucks. Who's been talking? :lookaround:


----------



## Draygo

Lampoc said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. You can sometimes tug them off by hand
> 
> 
> 
> Fnarr!
Click to expand...

:lol:


----------



## miroman

Hi all,

Today received something not so common - Vostok with day/date (movement 2428):

 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch

Nice one Miro........ :yes:


----------



## Lampoc

One of each:


----------



## luckywatch

Classics and all special............. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

agreed :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

I'm not normally a fan of Slavas but this one is awesome! Funky, massive case (for a Russkie anyway), and totally immaculate:







Very snug on my fat wrist:



With an Amphibia for size comparison:


----------



## luckywatch

Love that Slava and it would look good on my wrist............. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

tidy :thumbup:


----------



## miroman

One more Poljot Amphibian, this time 30j:

 

Unfortunately the dial is damaged, obviously while repairing the broken pin:



The crown is very interesting - not only screws in opposite direction, but the threaded sleeve is mounted to the crown, not to the case:



And here are the back and movement:

 

Well, not in perfect looking condition, but "As Good as It Gets"  . At least works flawlessly and exact.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## chris.ph

new toy now winging its way over here from mother russia, it looks a bit 80s to me, i thought it wasquite nice and havent seen one before :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Go nice with a white suit that one mate....... :tongue2: bet it was a bargain. :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

Â£1 :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> Â£1 :tongue2: :tongue2:


 How many in the box............ :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mcb2007

Poljot diver anyone.

121495326106


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Poljot diver anyone.
> 
> 121495326106


 Â£185.00 no thanks............


----------



## miroman

Hi all,

Here they are my today incomes. In the first envelope:










Raketa 2209 with jasper dial:










Cosmos:










Wostok Friendship (unfortunately with a defect on the dial between 5 an 6)










And in the other envelope - Raketa Amphibian:



















There were also some parts for another Raketa Amphibian (the rest I received two weeks ago). When I assemble it, will post it too 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Lampoc

Nice watches Miro. Don't you already have a few Vostok Sino/Soviet friendship watches? Or is my memory playing up?

Like the Cosmos too - I've never seen a Russian watch with a date pointer before. Any idea what it says on the bottom of the dial (above the "made in Russia")?


----------



## miroman

Lampoc said:


> Nice watches Miro. Don't you already have a few Vostok Sino/Soviet friendship watches? Or is my memory playing up?


Yes, although recently I gave one to a member of a domestic forum, I still have few:










Also this is my third Raketa 2209 with jasper dial (unfortunately one dial is cracked):












> Like the Cosmos too - I've never seen a Russian watch with a date pointer before. Any idea what it says on the bottom of the dial (above the "made in Russia")?


On the dial is written:

ÐšÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ñ - Cosmos

29 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½ÐµÐ¹ - 29 jewels

1ÐœÐ§Ð- Ð¸Ð¼. ÐšÐ¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð° - First Moscow Watch Factory, named 'Kirov'

Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð - Do I need to translate it  ? Made in USSR.

Well, it was an easy task to assemble the second Raketa Amphibian. Here's a photo:










Regards, Miro.


----------



## Lampoc

miroman said:


> On the dial is written:
> 
> ÐšÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ñ - Cosmos
> 
> 29 ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð½ÐµÐ¹ - 29 jewels
> 
> 1ÐœÐ§Ð- Ð¸Ð¼. ÐšÐ¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð° - First Moscow Watch Factory, named 'Kirov'
> 
> Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð¡Ð¡Ð¡Ð - Do I need to translate it  ? Made in USSR.
> 
> Well, it was an easy task to assemble the second Raketa Amphibian. Here's a photo:


Ha! No - I just needed the "1ÐœÐ§Ð- Ð¸Ð¼. ÐšÐ¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°" - I got enough watches with the other stuff on 

Nice Raketas too - how much assembly was needed?


----------



## mcb2007

I'd put my new bargain amphibia 710 up but it was toooooo cheap and I don't think they want to send it,it's still in processing.


----------



## miroman

Lampoc said:


> Nice Raketas too - how much assembly was needed?


A whole 'new' movement (previously serviced), and replacement of the dial and hands - maybe half an hour. 

Regards.


----------



## luckywatch

Thanks for the pictures* miromanâ€‹.*......................................... :russian:


----------



## chris.ph

as above, nice pics :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> I'd put my new bargain amphibia 710 up but it was toooooo cheap and I don't think they want to send it,it's still in processing.


 Message from Meranom, hope to get mine for my birthday next month................................ 

*> Hi, has my order shipped? *

*
> Thanks.*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
As the factory's store we collect the order basing on reports of watches availability on warehouse.*

*
Sometime the factory says that they can give as the ordered by customer watch but it is needed some time to prepare one. *

*
So we should wait.*

*
*

*
Sorry for inconvenience caused.*

*
But that is the price for being closest store to the factory.*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
-- *

*
Ð¡ ÑƒÐ²Ð°Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼,*


----------



## mcb2007

Anyone had any joy with Meranom they seem to have gone to pot .

Oops cross over , I had a similar message Scott shows in stock but they ain't got any . Just e mailed them to cancel , bet they won't


----------



## Lampoc

I ordered a watch and a few spares on 1st December and they've shipped.


----------



## mcb2007

Full refund no hassle . They shouldnt really show items instock if they havent got them should they really.

zenitar next time


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Full refund no hassle . They shouldnt really show items instock if they havent got them should they really.
> 
> zenitar next time


Well Meranom are a very good dealer so no surprise to me they refunded you. Perhaps this roubles thing is bad for business. This recession and the trade (Argy Bargee) sanctions with Russia make it tough to run a business. Tying up money in stock is never a good idea when business is so fragile IMHO.

I am going to wait for mine as I already have bought a new strap to go with it. 

Without Meranom we would not have any of the SE range, only the factory stuff.


----------



## miroman

My today incomes:

Automatic Wostok day/date with 2427A movement:

 

Hand-winding Wostok day/date with 2428 movemnet:

 

Shturmanskie with date and hack function:

 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## chris.ph

ive not had any bargains for a while so i was quite pleased when i won this komandirski/amphibia not quite sure though because of the winder :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Classic dial and the crown looks like an Amphibia.............. :yes: Open her up when it arrives.


----------



## chris.ph

2409a su according to fleabay mate


----------



## Lampoc

This one is for Miroman: could I get your opinion on this please fella.










Dodgy redial or genuine watch? Thanks!


----------



## miroman

Hi,

Frankly I haven't seen a fake Druzhba dial 'in flesh', so can't be sure 100%, but I'd say this one is original. The lume dots look fine, there's a worn area around the seconds hand. Well, the discoloration is strange, but rather it's original than fake.

I've red that the fake dials are like water-prints, so if You can show the dial outside the case, maybe it will be better.

The hands are OK, but are obviously re-filled with strange color . The crown looks OK too,

The case back should be 'bayonet-style', not a back with a ring.

Hope that helps 

Regards, Miro.



Lampoc said:


> This one is for Miroman: could I get your opinion on this please fella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodgy redial or genuine watch? Thanks!


----------



## Lampoc

Thanks Miro. I'll probably give it a miss for now.

In other news, I got this winging it's way to me from Uzbekistan:










It's the plastic cased Komandirskie. I missed out on a UK one last month - I bid about Â£60 and still lost. This was Â£20 buy-it-now. Result!


----------



## ETCHY

Nice plastic case Vostok Lampoc, I've started wearing my russkies again after a break (a few of which I bought from you :thumbup. These really are superb watches for the money.

Some more pic's of that would be cool when you get it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## miroman

Hi all,

Some new incomes between Christmas and New Year. Here is an interesting "MIR" (means "peace"):



One Poljot 23j "before-De-Luxe" , only 30 mm. w/o crown:



Three more Pobeda Zodiac NOS, will use them to replace the worn cases in the collection



One more Shturmanskie, but this one is with an inner ring, rotating with the additional crown.



Two brothers together:



Happy holidays and many new additions to the collections to all










Miro.


----------



## luckywatch

Very nice Miro. I like that first one. :yes: Cheers.


----------



## Robrado974

Here is my Vostock that i recieved just after christmas . I paid Â£42.00 for it , which i think is ok . Hope you like it . I will get it seviced soon , i hope its original , i will ask the person that does the service . I dont want to go looking around the inside myself as i dont want to break anything . Thanks for looking ,

Rob


----------



## chris.ph

very nice rob :thumbup:


----------



## Draygo

Robrado974 said:


> Here is my Vostock that i recieved just after christmas . I paid Â£42.00 for it , which i think is ok . Hope you like it . I will get it seviced soon , i hope its original , i will ask the person that does the service . I dont want to go looking around the inside myself as i dont want to break anything . Thanks for looking ,
> 
> Rob


That looks like a nice specimen to me, Rob. It's an 'antimagnetic' CCCP-era Amphibia (that's the text under the logo) - it should have a metal disk under the case back on top of the movement. It looks good to me - the lume on the hands seems to match the ageing of the dial lume. The case looks to be in very good nick. It's about as good as they get, imho. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robrado974

Thank you Chris , being new to watch buying , tbh it was a stab in the dark , especially on ebay !. I looked for quite a while till i found what i wanted , as i say it looked good ,so i bought it . Draygo and Chris ,thank you for the reply . It gives me a more confidence in what i have bought , coming from people on here that have obviously been around these sort of watches for a while . I will be looking for another purchase very soon . I will have to save for the Ruhla that i want , so that may have to take a back seat for a while . I saw a post from a while back , about the sort of watch the Stasi might have worn , and i believe the Rhula , although not issued to them was a bit of a favourite ?.

Kind regards

Rob


----------



## Kutusov

I don't know if you can call it a favourite of the STASI, more like what was available. Rhula was East German and I don't think they even had a good access to Russian products...


----------



## chris.ph

ive got a ruhla somewhere, i found it in a charity shop in swansea


----------



## mcb2007

Couple in


----------



## chris.ph

very nice matey :thumbup:


----------



## Robrado974

Kutusov said:


> I don't know if you can call it a favourite of the STASI, more like what was available. Rhula was East German and I don't think they even had a good access to Russian products...


Perhaps favourite was a bit much and as you say what was more available is a better way of putting it , thank you .


----------



## Robrado974

chris.ph said:


> ive got a ruhla somewhere, i found it in a charity shop in swansea


Lucky you !. Right place right time . I will be looking for a military version , hopefully 60s 70s .


----------



## mcb2007

chris.ph said:


> very nice matey :thumbup:


Cheers Chris , said I wouldn't buy anymore then I got all giddy when I saw these two.


----------



## luckywatch

Robrado974 said:


> Thank you Chris , being new to watch buying , tbh it was a stab in the dark , especially on ebay !. I looked for quite a while till i found what i wanted , as i say it looked good ,so i bought it . Draygo and Chris ,thank you for the reply . It gives me a more confidence in what i have bought , coming from people on here that have obviously been around these sort of watches for a while . I will be looking for another purchase very soon . I will have to save for the Ruhla that i want , so that may have to take a back seat for a while . I saw a post from a while back , about the sort of watch the Stasi might have worn , and i believe the Rhula , although not issued to them was a bit of a favourite ?.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Rob


 Looks like a nice watch shipmate but who is this Stasi bloke? ................. :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Couple in


 The black one suits you mate but that silver dial is not your skin tone. Total clash. Never a good thing to buy 2 at a time. Not trying to put you off............................ :lol: :lol: If you get stuck I could probably move that old silver dialed one for spares.............


----------



## Lampoc

Robrado974 said:


> Here is my Vostock that i recieved just after christmas . I paid Â£42.00 for it , which i think is ok . Hope you like it . I will get it seviced soon , i hope its original , i will ask the person that does the service . I dont want to go looking around the inside myself as i dont want to break anything . Thanks for looking ,
> 
> Rob


Lovely watch and looks in great condition. The bezel is probably not original to the watch (I believe it came from a Komandirskie from around the same era) but I wouldn't let that worry you - mix and match Vostoks were very common around that era. You can see your watch on page 54 of this 1990 Vostok catalogue: https://plus.google.com/photos/113098239036073221216/albums/5893318406100175761?banner=pwa

Good luck finding a decent Ruhla. Try and avoid ones with pin-pallet movements as they're pretty damn awful.


----------



## Robrado974

Thank you for the info Lampoc . When I get home I will have a better view on my Mac , it's hard to see on a phone . When you say it's a 90s catalogue , are they watches for sale that are old , or is it advertising new watches ? . I really like the watch but I did by it because it was made during the Cold War . I'm not against new watches don't get me wrong , but it's the appeal of the vintage that I like . It was sold as late 70s , early eighties . Everyone's info is much appreciated

Rob


----------



## Lampoc

Hi again Rob. It's definitely a cold war era watch so no worries there - if it says "CCCP" on the dial then it was made in the Soviet Union. Yours is a "Type 470" Amphibia case which I believe were made from around the mid 1980s to about 1990.

Here's a few links with a bit more info which you might enjoy:

http://forums.watchu...ogy-491757.html

http://russianwatche...org/index3.html

http://www.periandta...fs/amphibia.pdf

http://www.ussrtime.com/

https://plus.google....bums?banner=pwa

Not about Vostoks but a decent site anyway:

http://polmax3133.com/


----------



## Robrado974

luckywatch said:


> Robrado974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Chris , being new to watch buying , tbh it was a stab in the dark , especially on ebay !. I looked for quite a while till i found what i wanted , as i say it looked good ,so i bought it . Draygo and Chris ,thank you for the reply . It gives me a more confidence in what i have bought , coming from people on here that have obviously been around these sort of watches for a while . I will be looking for another purchase very soon . I will have to save for the Ruhla that i want , so that may have to take a back seat for a while . I saw a post from a while back , about the sort of watch the Stasi might have worn , and i believe the Rhula , although not issued to them was a bit of a favourite ?.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a nice watch shipmate but who is this Stasi bloke? ................. :jump: :jump: :jump:
> 
> Thanyou . what you dont know him ?lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Kutusov

I can't be bothered to read all the previous posts, I'm sick as a dog again...

...but there was a reedition of the Rhula NVA using, I think, NOS movements. I can't find it now but here's a review: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f67/my-first-impression-review-ruhla-nva-kampfschwimmer-5-5-a-515100.html


----------



## Kutusov

Ok... on ebay.de

Iten 201256952028 380474201239 371214619070 391021737562 371230473760 ,etc


----------



## Robrado974

Lampoc said:


> Hi again Rob. It's definitely a cold war era watch so no worries there - if it says "CCCP" on the dial then it was made in the Soviet Union. Yours is a "Type 470" Amphibia case which I believe were made from around the mid 1980s to about 1990.
> 
> Here's a few links with a bit more info which you might enjoy:
> 
> http://forums.watchu...ogy-491757.html
> 
> http://russianwatche...org/index3.html
> 
> http://www.periandta...fs/amphibia.pdf
> 
> http://www.ussrtime.com/
> 
> https://plus.google....bums?banner=pwa
> 
> Not about Vostoks but a decent site anyway:
> 
> http://polmax3133.com/


Thanks for this , i enjoyed reading the articles

Kind regards

Rob


----------



## Robrado974

Really nice watch !. There are so many i would love to own .


----------



## Kutusov

Robrado974 said:


> Really nice watch !. There are so many i would love to own .


Well, you can try your luck in Macau or some place like that :lol:


----------



## Robrado974

Ah , the peoples republic of China .....


----------



## Kutusov

It used to ours!!! :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## wotsch

Robrado974 said:


> I will be looking for another purchase very soon . I will have to save for the Ruhla that i want , so that may have to take a back seat for a while . I saw a post from a while back , about the sort of watch the Stasi might have worn , and i believe the Rhula , although not issued to them was a bit of a favourite ?.


What Ruhla are you after? Have you looked at the old East German GlashÃ¼ttes (a few examples of GlashÃ¼ttes and Ruhlas in this thread: http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=90465)



Kutusov said:


> I don't know if you can call it a favourite of the STASI, more like what was available. Rhula was East German and I don't think they even had a good access to Russian products...


I think the Russians benefited a lot from the watch-making expertise and equipment from East Germany. There's some interesting stuff about Ruhla here: http://ostalgieruhla...-ruhla-watches/

Ruhla was the mass-produced 'people's watch' In the GDR, while GlashÃ¼tte watches were for the elite and were often given out for long service in the state apparatus or even (in the best editions) as state gifts to visiting foreign dignitaries.

A friend of mine, a roofer brought up in the GDR who got out to the West via Hungary as soon as the iron curtain started to fall, told me that there was a common saying about Ruhlas in East Germany: "Ein Ruhla Uhr geht nach wie vor". This has a double meaning: "Nach wie vor", (literally "after like before") means "as always" . So the saying could mean something like "A Ruhla watch will run as always" - i.e., they're reliable. However, for a watch "geht nach" means "runs slow" and "geht vor" means "runs fast", so the same saying could also mean "A Ruhla watch runs slow or runs fast". Not very complimentary. The story is a nice illustration of East German subversive humour in double-meaning.

-wotsch


----------



## Robrado974

Great reading wotsch, love the story from your friend . Nice to read about the Rhula . The answer to your question about which one ,is more towards the military look . I like the divers type dials , the chunky type . Maybe one day i will be able to purchase one . I will probably try to get one from someone on the forum , as and when im ready . I do worry about buying from ebay .

Rob


----------



## miroman

Hi,

I'd like to show you my yesterday income - Raketa Amphibian in not so good condition, but will try to complete it:










and Raketa 2209 square with rare red dial:










Also today came - Wostok Druzhba in near immaculate condition:



















and Wostok commemorative "50 tears from the October revolution", again in excellent condition:



















Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch

Very nice Miro, I love the last 2................ :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Have a look at this 2209. I already have two so was not thinking of buying another but the condition of this caught my eye. Amazing! it must have been refurbished. What do you think?

261722527499


----------



## Kutusov

I think it has... no sun-burst texture on the case, seems like it has been plated. It's odd though, someone going through all that trouble and selling it so cheap.


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> Have a look at this 2209. I already have two so was not thinking of buying another but the condition of this caught my eye. Amazing! it must have been refurbished. What do you think?
> 
> 261722527499


Looks like it's had a major polish - I'm pretty sure the original 119 cases only came in a brushed "sunburst" pattern. Crown looks like a pressed steel replacement too.

edit - beaten to it by Kutusov!


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> edit - beaten to it by Kutusov!


Nha, you spotted the crown and mentioned the polishing - I went with a much more complicated theory of actually plating the thing :lol:


----------



## Lampoc

miroman said:


>


Another cracker! Have you got Europe's largest collection of Sino-Soviet friendship watches yet?


----------



## chris.ph

very nice collection youve picked up there miroman :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Another cracker! Have you got Europe's largest collection of Sino-Soviet friendship watches yet?


Oh, Miro is from Bulgaria!! Why on earth was I under the impression he was from the US??  Senility, most likely...


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another cracker! Have you got Europe's largest collection of Sino-Soviet friendship watches yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Miro is from Bulgaria!! Why on earth was I under the impression he was from the US??  Senility, most likely...
Click to expand...

 Too much Black Bush again!


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Too much Black Bush again!


I wish!! Unfortunately, I usually go with the cheaper, regular stuff. After all, it all tastes the same to me after the second glass :lol:


----------



## miroman

Lampoc said:


> Another cracker! Have you got Europe's largest collection of Sino-Soviet friendship watches yet?


There's always place for more . These are on their way to Plovdiv:



















And this is already negotiated and waiting to pay it on Monday:










Regards, Miro.


----------



## Robrado974

Lovely watches Miroman . The knowledge on this forum is great . I feel in safe hands ....Sorry about the pun .


----------



## Draygo

A bit of a surprise incoming for me. I used to have one of these, but sold it (to a very Lucky chap) in a moment of weakness - I think it was due to the awkward grey-ness of the dial being difficult to get my head around. But when this one came onto my radar I couldn't resist. I bought this from a chap on WUS who some years back had ordered it directly from Volmax and got them to replace the 3133 with one of their last (one of the last four, apparently!) 31659 movements - ie. a hacking 3133. So this is a bit of a special version of the relatively run-of-the-mill Sturmanskie chrono - it's in the FE case which I prefer as it's slightly bulkier than the standard, and it has the 31659 movement. Now paired with a grey Cordura, I'm pretty pleased with it.

This makes a nice addition to a set ... I now have three of the 'final edition' cased Sturmanskies - a black dial Sturmie and an Okeah.


----------



## luckywatch

Excellent Draygo........................... :thumbup:


----------



## phil_kod

dapper said:


> My latest is this 40mm aluminium cased Ural from the early 60s made at the Chelyabinsk Watch Factory.
> 
> It's not actually arrived yet, these are the seller's pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


That looks lovely!


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> A bit of a surprise incoming for me. I used to have one of these, but sold it (to a very Lucky chap) in a moment of weakness - I think it was due to the awkward grey-ness of the dial being difficult to get my head around. But when this one came onto my radar I couldn't resist. I bought this from a chap on WUS who some years back had ordered it directly from Volmax and got them to replace the 3133 with one of their last (one of the last four, apparently!) 31659 movements - ie. a hacking 3133. So this is a bit of a special version of the relatively run-of-the-mill Sturmanskie chrono - it's in the FE case which I prefer as it's slightly bulkier than the standard, and it has the 31659 movement. Now paired with a grey Cordura, I'm pretty pleased with it.
> 
> This makes a nice addition to a set ... I now have three of the 'final edition' cased Sturmanskies - a black dial Sturmie and an Okeah.


Almost missed the fact that it's the last version of those cases :yes: And only fair that you got a hacking movement, IIRC you sold your other one for 3133 money rather than a 31659 more ggenerous piggy bank!


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> ...IIRC you sold your other one for 3133 money ...


It was worse than that - it went for Mates' Rates 

:lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> It was worse than that - it went for Mates' Rates
> 
> :lol:


Oh... you must read that wonderful book by Ayn Rand, "The Virtue of Selfishness"! You'll turn into a really prick but no more of those mistakes after that :lol:


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Oh... you must read that wonderful book by Ayn Rand, "The Virtue of Selfishness"! You'll turn into a really prick but no more of those mistakes after that :lol:


Yeah, I've learned to avoid people who profess a liking for Ayn Rand...


----------



## luckywatch

Just needs a proper geezers strap. Something Vladimir would approve off. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Just needs a proper geezers strap. Something Vladimir would approve off. :yes:


I'm going to make a stand for world peace and leave it on something as Western/Liberal/Homosexual as I could find...


----------



## Kutusov

:bad: :bad: :bad:


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> I'm going to make a stand for world peace and leave it on something as Western/Liberal/Homosexual as I could find...


So you're going to follow Scott's advice...


----------



## luckywatch

Sadly got to leave. 710 wants me to watch TV with her...........................................


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a stand for world peace and leave it on something as Western/Liberal/Homosexual as I could find...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to follow Scott's advice...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Sadly got to leave. 710 wants me to watch TV with her...........................................


 :lol: :lol: Just when we were wee lads and someone had to go because mammy would be pissed if he/she was late for dinner... what a sad thing life is, always trapped by mammies :sweatdrop:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly got to leave. 710 wants me to watch TV with her...........................................
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: Just when we were wee lads and someone had to go because mammy would be pissed if he/she was late for dinner... what a sad thing life is, always trapped by mammies :sweatdrop:
Click to expand...

 Spending too much time on the forum. Privileges may be withdrawn.....................


----------



## slowprop

This one just arrived in the post today. Please with it.


----------



## luckywatch

Thats a lovely Komandirskie* slowprop*. Who did you buy it from?


----------



## chris.ph

Very nice... I've got one or two komanderskis lol


----------



## slowprop

luckywatch said:


> Thats a lovely Komandirskie* slowprop*. Who did you buy it from?


Thanks. I ordered it from Russian watches international but he was out of stock and took it off the website after I ordered mine. He was a good guy though and ordered me one specially. It took just under a month. I think I remember seeing that zenitar had one the same though.


----------



## slowprop

chris.ph said:


> Very nice... I've got one or two komanderskis lol


Yeah it's only my second but I can see me getting some more in time. I just ordered an Amphibian Classic 090 from Meranom yesterday. How long do you guys normally have to wait for orders from them? I am expecting at least a month.


----------



## Lampoc

2 to 3 weeks has been the norm with me when buying from Meranom. If you want a Vostok faster than that you're best off using Zenitar as he's right next to the main international postal hub in Moscow.


----------



## slowprop

Lampoc said:


> 2 to 3 weeks has been the norm with me when buying from Meranom. If you want a Vostok faster than that you're best off using Zenitar as he's right next to the main international postal hub in Moscow.


Good to know thanks


----------



## slowprop

OK something I have noticed with this watch is that the leather strap it came with is more comfortable than the one which came with my first watch. At first glance they look the same but the newer one has a smoother texture and isn't as stiff. I actually thought the first one was OK but it does appear that maybe Vostok have done something to improve their leather straps.


----------



## luckywatch

Just arrived from Meranom. Yipee! :thumbup: So excited I forgot to take the plastic of the strap. Love the hands on this model. Cant wait for my new strap to arrive. Just hope the master likes it................


----------



## mcb2007

Nice one Scott wish I'd hung on now seeing that.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> So excited I forgot to take the plastic of the strap.


lol, I hadn't read that at first and was thinking that that bracelet looked worst than usual :lol: That's a good candidate for a Pepsi mod epsi:


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> Just arrived from Meranom. Yipee! :thumbup: So excited I forgot to take the plastic of the strap. Love the hands on this model. Cant wait for my new strap to arrive. Just hope the master likes it................


Those bracelets are great! That's where the real value is in "Russian" watches these days. 

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived from Meranom. Yipee! :thumbup: So excited I forgot to take the plastic of the strap. Love the hands on this model. Cant wait for my new strap to arrive. Just hope the master likes it................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those bracelets are great! That's where the real value is in "Russian" watches these days.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

 William and Kutusov........................................ :lol:


----------



## chris.ph

nice watch scott :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Over to a sensible Hirsch.


----------



## luckywatch

and not bad lume for a Vostok....................... :yes:


----------



## chris.ph

How long does the lime last mate lol


----------



## luckywatch

chris.ph said:


> How long does the lime last mate lol


 Now you see it, now you don't................................


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Now you see it, now you don't................................


Funny... that's pretty much the lume on my money...


----------



## miroman

Hi,

here are some today's additions to the collection of Raketas 2209, one rounded:



and one square:



And here is one very funny modded Ural - painted dial (maybe from Molnija, because of the hole for the side seconds hand), but also present central seconds hand. Obviously the third wheel is replaced with a Molnija's too, so a second seconds hand is mounted :thumbup: :



The last one, today came just the bezel, the watch was waiting almost a month. But the result is excellent:



Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch

Some interesting pieces there Miro, thanks for the pictures. :russian:


----------



## wotsch

New addition. Probably overpaid a bit, but I've never seen one with this dial for sale before, so I snapped it up quickly.



Sturmanskie Chronograph by wotsch2, on Flickr



Sturmanskie Chronograph by wotsch2, on Flickr

In pretty good nick.

-wotsch


----------



## Robrado974

Very nice , liking that a lot .


----------



## slowprop

wotsch said:


> New addition. Probably overpaid a bit, but I've never seen one with this dial for sale before, so I snapped it up quickly.
> 
> [IMG alt="16276211860_862db21698_z....r.com/7447/16276211860_862db21698_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sturmanskie Chronograph by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> [IMG alt="16277744837_e77e8a9d3d_z....r.com/7321/16277744837_e77e8a9d3d_z.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sturmanskie Chronograph by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> In pretty good nick.
> 
> -wotsch


Yes that looks great. You must be pleased with it


----------



## Kutusov

Never seen one for sale also, very nice grab there!! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## wotsch

Yes, I really like the Sturmanski chronographs and this one is a beauty. The seller also had one with "Rotor" on the dial, which is also seldom seen, but my budget didn't stretch to two at the same time. It shouldn't really have stretched to this one either, but sometimes an opportunity comes along that's too good to miss ;-)

-wotsch


----------



## chris.ph

thats very nice :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Excellent, a real classic. Wear in good health............... :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

wotsch said:


>


Whoa! Awesome watch - where did you get that from? Been after one of these for ages.... If you ever want to move it on please contact me first!


----------



## wotsch

It was BIN on eBay in Germany. I think I spotted it just after it went up and didn't waste any time. I'll let you know if I sell it, but don't hold your breath 

-wotsch


----------



## luckywatch

wotsch said:


> Yes, I really like the Sturmanski chronographs and this one is a beauty. The seller also had one with "Rotor" on the dial, which is also seldom seen, but my budget didn't stretch to two at the same time. It shouldn't really have stretched to this one either, but sometimes an opportunity comes along that's too good to miss ;-)
> 
> -wotsch


 Just in case you have not seen it. Here is the best 3133 site ever..................... :yes:

http://www.polmax3133.com/


----------



## wotsch

luckywatch said:


> ] Just in case you have not seen it. Here is the best 3133 site ever..................... :yes:
> 
> http://www.polmax3133.com/


Yes, great site!


----------



## Kutusov

Not related but I'm wondering how long the sellers are going to let the remaining 3133s gathering dust on their shelves... at these new ridiculous prices I don't think they'll be able to sell their stock, they are not like Swiss watches, the thing that made us go for them was the quality/price. At 600 or 700 euros a pop, that ratio is long gone.

Save your money, I foresee some huge sales in a couple of years :lol:


----------



## wotsch

wotsch said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ] Just in case you have not seen it. Here is the best 3133 site ever..................... :yes:
> 
> http://www.polmax3133.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, great site!
Click to expand...

These are good too:

http://www.netgrafik..._collection.htm

http://www.ussrtime.com/

http://russianwatche...org/index3.html


----------



## Xantiagib

latest incoming


----------



## Kutusov

Xantiagib said:


> latest incoming


Ah, the good old Komandirskie case... one of their nicest ones IMO!


----------



## Xantiagib

indeed my favourite vostok case and I just had to have that dial with that patina and a lovely brown...

only criticism is the 18mm lugs I have so many spare 20mm straps...


----------



## luckywatch

Xantiagib said:


> indeed my favourite vostok case and I just had to have that dial with that patina and a lovely brown...
> 
> only criticism is the 18mm lugs I have so many spare 20mm straps...


Shave to fit...................... :yes:


----------



## slowprop

Just in from Meranom today. First time I have bought from them and it only took 2 weeks.

Bracelet was way too big so I decided to get the local jeweler to take 2 links out after my failed practice attempt in getting the pins back into an old crappy bracelet I had lying around. I normally prefer leather straps but this looked nice so I am giving it a chance.

Anyway I like the retro look of this and that it has no date to mess about with.


----------



## Kutusov

^^^ Like that dial :yes:


----------



## Xantiagib

luckywatch said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> 
> indeed my favourite vostok case and I just had to have that dial with that patina and a lovely brown...
> 
> only criticism is the 18mm lugs I have so many spare 20mm straps...
> 
> 
> 
> Shave to fit...................... :yes:
Click to expand...

the watch or the strap? lol


----------



## Kutusov

Xantiagib said:


> the watch or the strap? lol


I do hope it was one of either those two options only...


----------



## Draygo

I couldn't resist bagging a couple of K35s while Meranom was still selling in roubles... mainly out of curiosity. I'm actually really pleased I did because I really like them both. Amazing for the money of course, and once the shocking leather (?!) straps were discarded, the quality's great - even the lume seems good/better than the usual Amphibia lume.


----------



## chris.ph

lume shots needed as proof mate


----------



## luckywatch

Love them Draygo, shame I never got mine. Do you really need two?


----------



## Draygo

chris.ph said:


> lume shots needed as proof mate












:clap:


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> Love them Draygo, shame I never got mine. Do you really need two?


"...but they're SO different and fulfil COMPLETELY different functions... I really NEED them both... " :yes: 

Have they sold out already?


----------



## luckywatch

Draygo said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love them Draygo, shame I never got mine. Do you really need two?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...but they're SO different and fulfil COMPLETELY different functions... I really NEED them both... " :yes:
> 
> Have they sold out already?
Click to expand...

 Black is so last year......................... :lol:

Mine was never made, Factory changed its mind for now. Second hand dial at 9............. :yes:


----------



## slowprop

My K34 arrived today.



I know some of you guys also post on the WUS Russian forum and maybe you have seen the thread about Komandirskie.com which is who I bought it from. Once I placed the order it took under two weeks although I did have a little bit of comms problems at first but once sorted it all went well.

Including shipping and a not very good exchange rate from Paypal Rubles to pounds it cost me Â£80. So I am pretty pleased with that compared to the prices I've seen elsewhere.

Basically you use google chrome to translate their web pages and when you complete the order ask them to contact you with a final price including shipping and then you just pay him via Paypal.

Looking at some of their other stuff there isn't a huge price difference between them and Meranom for a lot of things but some stuff like the K34 is a good deal. Plus they might have something you like which others don't have.

Anyway my experience was good and if I see anything i fancy on there again then I would buy from them again.


----------



## Draygo

slowprop said:


> Including shipping and a not very good exchange rate from Paypal Rubles to pounds it cost me Â£80.


That's great value imho - I love mine and rate it - congratulations!

Have you made a strap decision yet?


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Have you made a strap decision yet?


Looks good on something like the original :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Yeah that K34 looks cool as it is......................................... :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov

Interesting site, that Komandirskie...

Ups, think I just broke the site!! Can't go back even to homepage! "Error: Could not connect to database kabanofff"


----------



## slowprop

Draygo said:


> slowprop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Including shipping and a not very good exchange rate from Paypal Rubles to pounds it cost me Â£80.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great value imho - I love mine and rate it - congratulations!
> 
> Have you made a strap decision yet?
Click to expand...

Well for now at least I am giving the strap it came with a chance. It isn't bad but it would have been better with just a traditional strap with a normal buckle instead of this weird clasp. To be honest I still have trouble justifying spending a lot on straps. I'd rather buy another watch !so if I did replace it I would probably go fotva modestly priced brown leather strap or maybe a canvas strap. Probably not a NATO as it covers the back of the watch up.

Any suggestions on straps welcome though. I am also for now living with the metal bracelet on my 090 and the jury is out on that as well.


----------



## slowprop

Kutusov said:


> Interesting site, that Komandirskie...
> 
> Ups, think I just broke the site!! Can't go back even to homepage! "Error: Could not connect to database kabanofff"


Yeah I just got an error message as well. It's been OK up until now honest.


----------



## Kutusov

slowprop said:


> Yeah I just got an error message as well. It's been OK up until now honest.


It was meeeeeeeee!!.... :cry2:

I was able to go through the catalogue, one has to be gentle while changing pages and let each load properly or everything goes kaput. I feel like I should get another Vostok and, oddly enough for most of you, I sort of miss a smaller 420. Even with the 18mm lugs.


----------



## slowprop

Actually I have worn the K34 for work both yesterday and today and the strap has been pretty comfy. So I reckon I will stick with it for now.


----------



## Kutusov

I suspect this is going to be set on a golden case but 70 pieces only and something I think Scott must own


----------



## luckywatch

SSSSSSSHHHHHHHH.....................................


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## Kutusov

Ah, shoot... don't like that. Hands should be black. Still, it's a pretty bad rendering, so I'll wait to see the real thing.


----------



## mcb2007

luckywatch said:


> SSSSSSSHHHHHHHH.....................................


ite. Don't like that one Scott


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> SSSSSSSHHHHHHHH.....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ite. Don't like that one Scott
Click to expand...

 Wait till we see it in the flesh. :yes:


----------



## slowprop

Two new arrivals. Both posted Monday and arrived today. I can't believe how quickly the Amphibia got here from Croatia.

Anyway here is the Amphibia. It's a 470 case and a 2409A. Condition of the watch (case and crystal) is excellent considering its age. I think this is probably a Vostok Albatros ? As it looks to me to be identical to one they were giving a way on the WUS forum as a competition prize last week.



Ok and here is the second one. My first Poljot. I picked this up for just a few quid on E Bay. Actually it has a new leather strap which would probably have cost me nearly as much had I bought is separately.

It actually looks better than the picture I've taken but my camera is crap and so are my photographic skills. I wound it and with a little shake it went and is keeping good time.

I am not really sure what I have here though. It looks like 1970's to me - but I could be wrong. I have no idea what type/ model it is either but I am quite pleased with it considering.


----------



## chris.ph

both very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Robrado974

i like them both , my Boctok is very similar to yours . Circa mid eighties ?.

.


----------



## slowprop

Robrado974 said:


> i like them both , my Boctok is very similar to yours . Circa mid eighties ?.
> 
> .


Yes that's very nice. Nice dial and I really like these 470 cases


----------



## slowprop

Yep I have been thinking probably mid 80's as well


----------



## Lampoc

This recently arrived. I just wanted to see what it was like. A hand-winding Zarya:



It's a big old thing measuring 40mm across (not including the crown) yet it's only 9mm thick. It came on a pretty decent quality strap too which was a surprise!


----------



## chris.ph

nice james. i bought my mrs a gold cocktail watch for her 50th by zarya :thumbup:


----------



## slowprop

Nice. Looks great.


----------



## luckywatch

Good one Jamie. :thumbup: Looks in good nick as well. Are you bonding with it?


----------



## Robrado974

slowprop said:


> Yep I have been thinking probably mid 80's as well


So glad I found this forum , I had never heard of Any Russian makes before , being new to the subject I suppose I wouldn't have . But I really like them .


----------



## slowprop

Hi Rob

Yep I think you and I are the newcomers on here. I have become interested in these only recently but am finding Russian watches quite compelling which surprises me actually. So far I have acquired a few and quite an interesting selection - well I think so anyway although her indoors is bored senseless when I keep showing her what's just turned up in the post. What about you ?


----------



## Robrado974

I have only bought two so far , i also have a vintage Longines too, from a long time ago . My latest is a military Ruhla . Yep my mrs is the same , that goes for my car too and any parts that arrive for it , lol.


----------



## Lampoc

luckywatch said:


> Good one Jamie. :thumbup: Looks in good nick as well. Are you bonding with it?


Not really to be honest! I have a "hardcore" collection of about 10 watches that I normally wear and sometimes a few others make it in there too, but I can't see this being one of them.


----------



## slowprop

Robrado974 said:


> I have only bought two so far , i also have a vintage Longines too, from a long time ago . My latest is a military Ruhla . Yep my mrs is the same , that goes for my car too and any parts that arrive for it , lol.


Ah well my other main interest is my motorbike. It is pretty much how I want it to be now but at one time I did have bits turning up for it on a regular basis from the States. Big boy's toys - keeps us interested and you can't take it with you. Your Longines sound good. Why not post a couple of pics ? I'd be interested in seeing them.


----------



## Richy

Just in, been after one for a while. Big thanks to Lampoc !


----------



## luckywatch

Bloody lovely on the bracelet and a top man that *Lampoc.* :yes: Wear in good health sir. :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

Glad you like it Richy. It was a real favourite of mine but I just never wore it - hope you make more use of it than I did!


----------



## slowprop

Really nice Richie I like that case type best and with the paddle hands and 1967 on the dial - excellent.


----------



## Robrado974

slowprop said:


> Robrado974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only bought two so far , i also have a vintage Longines too, from a long time ago . My latest is a military Ruhla . Yep my mrs is the same , that goes for my car too and any parts that arrive for it , lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well my other main interest is my motorbike. It is pretty much how I want it to be now but at one time I did have bits turning up for it on a regular basis from the States. Big boy's toys - keeps us interested and you can't take it with you. Your Longines sound good. Why not post a couple of pics ? I'd be interested in seeing them.
Click to expand...



There you go mate , sorry to thr mods for posting in the Russian section .


----------



## slowprop

Very nice Robrado


----------



## Robrado974

Thanks Slowprop .


----------



## luckywatch

Just arrived today from Italy. NOS Slava, I have put it on a Time-factors two piece until the 710 chooses what she wants............. :yes:


----------



## Nigelp

Lovely pink dial, my mum has a pink coat and won't wear anything else bless her, that would match perfectly


----------



## chris.ph

i like it scot, you can pinch it back when she isnt looking :thumbup:


----------



## Lampoc

That's awful Scott. And why hasn't mine arrived yet?


----------



## luckywatch

Lampoc said:


> That's awful Scott. And why hasn't mine arrived yet?


I have spent a few quid this year already but I bet this will be the bargain of 2015. Should have bought two.................. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007

Worryingly attractive watch , going to have to buy another Russian now we are back on just to join in obviously


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful Scott. And why hasn't mine arrived yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent a few quid this year already but I bet this will be the bargain of 2015.
Click to expand...

No wonder!!! That thing is... is... PINK!!!


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful Scott. And why hasn't mine arrived yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent a few quid this year already but I bet this will be the bargain of 2015.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No wonder!!! That thing is... is... PINK!!!
Click to expand...

Terrible, isn't it? :lol:

I wonder if the button for setting the day is stuck yet?

Later,

William


----------



## Draygo

Scott - You've reminded me that I have one with the same case which I bought because I like the funky date window. It must have been a time of wild experimentation at Slava because this dial is a brown/orange metallic iridescent kind of thing. Note, by the way, that the strap choice is worthy of you, too...


----------



## slowprop

luckywatch said:


> Just arrived today from Italy. NOS Slava, I have put it on a Time-factors two piece until the 710 chooses what she wants............. :yes:


At 13 Euro plus postage I couldn't resist it and I ended up ordering one. It looks pretty good doesn't it ? Pleased I did it now.


----------



## luckywatch

Nice Draygo, she has just chosen a Milanese mesh of a Meranom Vostok 420 SE and it looks pretty cool.................... :russian:

Thinking about getting her the clock to match. :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

slowprop you will love it, its a minter....................... :yes:


----------



## Nigelp

wonderful love the cuckoo clock, this forum is definitely where its at i can tell i belong were all mad lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Richy

I like it, pink or not.


----------



## slowprop

OK I have just received a batch of 3 I bought from a chap on the WUS forum. Interesting case back on the Russian State Komandirskie. I believe these were exported to the USA under the Vremir trade mark. Anyway I've got them all running to see if they might need servicing or regulating but so far so good.

I've got two more in transit at the moment but I'm not going to buy any more for a while as that's going to be 15 in 9 weeks and it's starting to get silly !


----------



## slowprop

Well in true London bus fashion my pink Slava also arrived today from Italy. Thanks to Jamie for the tip off.

Indoors it looks very er... pink but outdoors in normal light it's more like a salmon kinda colour. So from now on it's a salmon coloured watch not a pink one. Sorry about the Nato guys but I quite like the grey Nato with the grey numbers on the dial. Anyway out of the 4 I got today this is the one I wanted to wear the most.


----------



## luckywatch

Hey *slowprop, *liking the American back, well cool.

The grey goes with the numbers on the Slava but perhaps a two piece would go better. Not sure about a NATO on that vintage.

I would buy that CCCP stamped strap of you as I collect Russian straps. :russian:


----------



## Kutusov

Bit off-topic but that coin edge bezel thing remind me that Alpha used to have some very nice Rolex Day-Date homages... not anymore :angry: Orient also had some very cool ones... long ago discontinued :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lampoc

slowprop said:


>


That's awful too. And mine STILL hasn't arrived....


----------



## William_Wilson

slowprop said:


> So from now on it's a salmon coloured watch not a pink one.


Sounds fishy to me. 

Later,

William


----------



## slowprop

luckywatch said:


> Hey *slowprop, *liking the American back, well cool.
> 
> The grey goes with the numbers on the Slava but perhaps a two piece would go better. Not sure about a NATO on that vintage.
> 
> I would buy that CCCP stamped strap of you as I collect Russian straps. :russian:


Yeah I liked that green two piece canvas job you had on yours. The NATO was in my spare strap box and I might well end up changing it but it'll do for now. I like that brown CCCP strap it suits the watch. It looks like it is new. I could E mail the guy I bought it from if you like and ask him where he got it.


----------



## slowprop

Lampoc said:


> slowprop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's awful too. And mine STILL hasn't arrived....
Click to expand...

shouldn't be long now seems to be. Keeping good time. I was a bit concerned it might not do after all those years sitting a box.


----------



## bowie

putting up for sale in watch forum next week.


----------



## Kutusov

Don't do it!!


----------



## bemoth

Had to have one!

I need to get another strap, this one is old, dirty and has a gold buckle


----------



## Kutusov

Guys... that watch is *PINK*!!!


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> Guys... that watch is *PINK*!!!


Salmon................................. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Salmon................................. :yes:


Sure, Scott, sure... keep telling yourself that. When Christ comes again, he'll tell you what the colour is


----------



## slowprop

Right apart from one more on the way I am definitely not buying any more watches for a while.

Raketa Big zero from Samun. I really like this they look much nicer in reality than any of the pictures show them.


----------



## Richy

What size of strap does the pink....er Salmon watch take?

Sorry couldn't resist it, I ordered one!


----------



## luckywatch

The Salmon is 18 mm...................................


----------



## mcb2007

slowprop said:


> Right apart from one more on the way I am definitely not buying any more watches for a while.
> 
> Raketa Big zero from Samun. I really like this they look much nicer in reality than any of the pictures show them.


I do like the big zero , what size is the case on that . I think I need to get one


----------



## chris.ph

i was thinking of getting the big zero pocket watch and the wrist holder as ive heard the watches are quite small


----------



## slowprop

mcb2007 said:


> slowprop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right apart from one more on the way I am definitely not buying any more watches for a while.
> 
> Raketa Big zero from Samun. I really like this they look much nicer in reality than any of the pictures show them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the big zero , what size is the case on that . I think I need to get one
Click to expand...

For an older watch they are a pretty decent size - 40mm not including the crown. 18mm strap. It looks fine on my wrist.


----------



## chris.ph

mmmmm, thats not a bad size. anybody know what size the copernicus is?


----------



## luckywatch

The cream of the day in HD..................................... :wink:


----------



## Kutusov

You'll like this, Scott...

http://rt.com/news/261853-russia-fighter-jet-robot/






And, amazingly, it actually flies and everything works. Unlike the most expensive military project ever made in the US, the F-35.


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> You'll like this, Scott...
> 
> http://rt.com/news/261853-russia-fighter-jet-robot/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, amazingly, it actually flies and everything works. Unlike the most expensive military project ever made in the US, the F-35.


 The F-35 and its ilk are not about producing a plane, they are about keeping Senators in particular states elected and maintaining defense budget levels. That way, if they ever do need some new specialised equipment, they can stop polishing these pointless turds and work on something useful. Imagine if any of these U.S. and Russian secret high tech projects actually worked, they'd be blowing up the world every decade. :wink:

Later,

William


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll like this, Scott...
> 
> http://rt.com/news/261853-russia-fighter-jet-robot/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, amazingly, it actually flies and everything works. Unlike the most expensive military project ever made in the US, the F-35.
> 
> 
> 
> The F-35 and its ilk are not about producing a plane, they are about keeping Senators in particular states elected and maintaining defense budget levels. That way, if they ever do need some new specialised equipment, they can stop polishing these pointless turds and work on something useful. Imagine if any of these U.S. and Russian secret high tech projects actually worked, they'd be blowing up the world every decade. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

 He was right. I loved it. Thanks for the post.........................









This is worth a look.


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if any of these U.S. and Russian secret high tech projects actually worked, they'd be blowing up the world every decade. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

 I can't work out the quotes but I was quoting you Will... what do you mean by this Russian hight tech project not working? It does work, you see it flying right there on the video, unlike the F35 and its second engine that can't leave the ground/will explode if left under the Sun, etc.


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine if any of these U.S. and Russian secret high tech projects actually worked, they'd be blowing up the world every decade. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't work out the quotes but I was quoting you Will... what do you mean by this Russian hight tech project not working? It does work, you see it flying right there on the video, unlike the F35 and its second engine that can't leave the ground/will explode if left under the Sun, etc.
Click to expand...

 It does not serve as a flying bringer of death and destruction on the large scale. It is, more accurately, a part of a campaign of publicity and brinkmanship. In many respects, nuclear weapons are very similar in their ineffectiveness. Considering the vast number of nuclear weapons made, they have only managed to end a single war.

Scubadude!!!!










Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> It does not serve as a flying bringer of death and destruction on the large scale. It is, more accurately, a part of a campaign of publicity and brinkmanship. In many respects, nuclear weapons are very similar in their ineffectiveness. Considering the vast number of nuclear weapons made, they have only managed to end a single war.


 I'm really not trying to be factitious here but I really don't get your point and I would like to. What does a conventional fighter/bomber has to do with MAD stand-off? I don't know if they can carry atomic weapons but that's not really the point for these planes. And Russia is not interested in exerting hard power to anywhere else but eventually their neighbouring countries...


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not serve as a flying bringer of death and destruction on the large scale. It is, more accurately, a part of a campaign of publicity and brinkmanship. In many respects, nuclear weapons are very similar in their ineffectiveness. Considering the vast number of nuclear weapons made, they have only managed to end a single war.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not trying to be factitious here but I really don't get your point and I would like to. What does a conventional fighter/bomber has to do with MAD stand-off? I don't know if they can carry atomic weapons but that's not really the point for these planes. And Russia is not interested in exerting hard power to anywhere else but eventually their neighbouring countries...
Click to expand...

 The relationship between a conventional fighter/bomber and nuclear weapons lies in the fact their most important job is to function as symbols.

Russia's neighbouring countries consist of Europe, the Middle and Far East and Africa. :wink:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> The relationship between a conventional fighter/bomber and nuclear weapons lies in the fact their most important job is to function as symbols.
> 
> Russia's neighbouring countries consist of Europe, the Middle and Far East and Africa. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 Oh, ok, I think I see your point now. BTW, apparently India is going to buy a bunch of these planes instead of the French Rafale, which is always nice to hear :tongue:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> BTW, apparently India is going to buy a bunch of these planes instead of the French Rafale, which is always nice to hear :tongue:


 In a decade, everybody will be able to buy a version of it at one tenth the price after they're done with it.









Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> In a decade, everybody will be able to buy a version of it at one tenth the price after they're done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


 Oh, I want a used one form India!! With a tone of little pine trees hanging from the rear-view mirror :tongue:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a decade, everybody will be able to buy a version of it at one tenth the price after they're done with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I want a used one form India!! With a tone of little pine trees hanging from the rear-view mirror :tongue:
Click to expand...

 I just imagine the planes being like the plague of knockoff Vespas over there. :laugh:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov




----------



## luckywatch

Not seen often but one of my favorites........................... :biggrin:



















I nicked the picture, just wanted to share it.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Not seen often but one of my favorites........................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nicked the picture, just wanted to share it.


 :scared: What do you like about that??


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seen often but one of my favorites........................... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nicked the picture, just wanted to share it.
> 
> 
> 
> :scared: What do you like about that??
Click to expand...

 Whats up? the pub chucked you out...................... :laugh:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Whats up? the pub chucked you out...................... :laugh:


 Nope, otherwise I would be feeling like I was a living person and be in a much better mood :tongue:


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up? the pub chucked you out...................... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, otherwise I would be feeling like I was a living person and be in a much better mood :tongue:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up? the pub chucked you out...................... :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, otherwise I would be feeling like I was a living person and be in a much better mood :tongue:
Click to expand...

 Got to go the 710 is on her way home........................ :scared: *XXXX XX.*


----------



## miroman

Hi all,

I'd like to show my today incomes - three small packets, but the content  ...



First - 23-jeweled Poljot Amphibian:



Then, Raketa Amphibian:



And a nice franken Cosmos, put in a stainless steel case:



At the end - a rare Orbita with a mat dial:



Well, the Poljot and the Orbita have some problems, but I hope I will fix them.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## chris.ph

impressive


----------



## luckywatch

Some classic pieces there *miroman*, cheers..................... :biggrin:


----------



## miroman

Hi,

I'd like to show that Wostok, in todays mails:

 

 

I took also a similar Saturn with a glass with a magnifier, but unfortunately the glass has internal cracks, and I doubt I'll broke it, if I try to exchange it.

 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch

Some rare dials Miro, thanks for posting. :biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches

just spent a pleasant hour cleaning this and replacing the strap and crystal on this that the postie dropped off this morning



the movement dates it to 1st quarter 1951, and it has come up will considering the age :thumbsup:


----------



## luckywatch

Lovely dial, classic................................... :biggrin:


----------



## Alexus

A few of my Russians.....


----------



## wotsch

Another Amphibia arrived yesterday from Meranom. This is one of the newer designs, particularly notable are the blue second hand, the black minute and second hands, the new dial design and the blue accents on the bezel.


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 100 by wotsch2, on Flickr

I really like this new dial design. Although I quite like the bezel, I don't think it's quite the right shape and size for the 100 case and it's very shiny. I'll be swapping it out soon along with the bracelet.

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov

Oh yes, it's a very nice dial and attention has been paid to the hands but the bezel is a... well, a disaster! A very good candidate to your bezel mods! Have you something in mind? Midnight blue insert?


----------



## wotsch

That's definitely one of the candidates but I have a couple of options. Maybe a matte case too, but not so sure about that.


----------



## Kutusov

Would you be polishing it yourself or send out to be sand basted or something? I wouldn't bother with sand blasting it. Besides, there's something very cool about a shiny diver, even if it gains a few battle scars :thumbsup:


----------



## wotsch

If I do it, I'll send it for sand blasting. I had that done for the 710 case on the Doxtok mod and the finish is great. But I'm not sure about this one.


----------



## luckywatch

Looks just right as it it. IMO...................................... :batman:


----------



## wotsch

Hmm. Turns out to be difficult to get an insert which matches the dial well. As the dial is quite busy and high contrast, all the bezels with a lot of lines and numbers look wrong.

Back to studying the Dagaz site, then...

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> Hmm. Turns out to be difficult to get an insert which matches the dial well. As the dial is quite busy and high contrast, all the bezels with a lot of lines and numbers look wrong.
> 
> Back to studying the Dagaz site, then...
> 
> -wotsch


Hum... go simple, then.... the tridot black or silver or the ultramer.


----------



## wotsch

You must have read my mind. Just ordered the silver tridot and the ultramer...


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> You must have read my mind. Just ordered the silver tridot and the ultramer...


Of course I did. Now stop thinking about what you are thinking about because it's disturbing me artytime:


----------



## wotsch

I thought you liked whisky ;-)


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> I thought you liked whisky ;-)


Not today, please no!! I had far too much of that last night, brain hurts and so does my conscience!


----------



## wotsch

Here's another old Amphibia, fished recently from the Bay:


Vostok Amphibia 119 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 119 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 119 by wotsch2, on Flickr


Vostok Amphibia 119 by wotsch2, on Flickr

The dial is lovely on this one. I'm thinking about using it for a mod. It might be a shame to sacrifice an original, but I don't think I'll wear it due to the thin 18mm strap width. What do you think?

-wotsch


----------



## Draygo

wotsch said:


> Here's another old Amphibia, fished recently from the Bay:
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 119 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 119 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 119 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 119 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> The dial is lovely on this one. I'm thinking about using it for a mod. It might be a shame to sacrifice an original, but I don't think I'll wear it due to the thin 18mm strap width. What do you think?
> 
> -wotsch


lovely. It would be a shame to break it up. I've had a few of these and have the same issue with 18mm straps. Although I've never tried it myself, I'd have thought a notched leather or even a 20mm bracelet with filed-down end pieces would work well on this case...?


----------



## Kutusov

Don't touch that watch!!! It's a classic 100x nicer than the new ones and there aren't many around any more in that condition!!

Get yourself a parallel 18mm strap and it won't feel weird. Or what Dave said... something along the lines of a DiModell Chronissimo or Pilot or Rios Nature or, even better, some Citizen/Seiko type rubber strap. I don't like to see those on bund straps but it's also a solution if you don't like the look of a slimmer strap at the lugs.


----------



## wotsch

Yes, you're both right. It's too nice as it is to butcher it. I'll keep it as is and try a few strap ideas.


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> Yes, you're both right. It's too nice as it is to butcher it. I'll keep it as is and try a few strap ideas.


Glad to hear that! Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis artytime:


----------



## luckywatch

*Vostok automatic movement 2415 with 31 jewels
Water-resistant to 200 meters
Stainless steel 120 case*

*Arrived today...........................* :biggrin:























































Its an *SE*, naturally............................... :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> *Vostok automatic movement 2415 with 31 jewels
> Water-resistant to 200 meters
> Stainless steel 120 case*
> 
> *Arrived today...........................* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an *SE*, naturally............................... :yes:


I am sort of hung up on these things being in the classic Communist style, but I don't hate that one. :thumbsup:

Later,
William


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> wotsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis artytime:
Click to expand...

I'm not totally sure that you're qualified for that...!


----------



## mcb2007

A battered K43 just arrived ,does anybody know if you can get new crystals for these it's damaged around the one o'clock area just on edge. I could prob live with it . I think it's a cracking looking watch .

http://

http://


----------



## William_Wilson

mcb2007 said:


> A battered K43 just arrived ,does anybody know if you can get new crystals for these it's damaged around the one o'clock area just on edge. I could prob live with it . I think it's a cracking looking watch .


It is round, likely not particularly special to source.

Later,
William


----------



## mcb2007

It's round just wondered if anyone had any changed one and was after diameter.


----------



## Robin S

This little bundle fell on the mat today courtesy of eBay. £20 delivered for the lot and all working well...


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wotsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ego te absolvo a peccatis tuis artytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not totally sure that you're qualified for that...!
Click to expand...



:thumbsup:



mcb2007 said:


> A battered K43 just arrived ,does anybody know if you can get new crystals for these it's damaged around the one o'clock area just on edge. I could prob live with it . I think it's a cracking looking watch .


I think it doesn't have to be a straight from the factory crystal, isn't a watchmaker able to cut one to size? I know some can but I don't know if it's a common tool among the profession... shot an email to Roy.


----------



## martinzx

Robin S said:


> This little bundle fell on the mat today courtesy of eBay. £20 delivered for the lot and all working well...


I will give you £20 for the Slava with the bracelet if you like? Well done!

Cheers Martin


----------



## miroman

Hi,

I'd like to show my today income:








Poljot Amphibian 23j:










And Poljot 3017:










Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov

That's some serious Soviet pieces you got there! Absolutely remarkable, congrats!!


----------



## Draygo

miroman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to show my today income:
> 
> Poljot Amphibian 23j:
> 
> 
> 
> And Poljot 3017:
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Miro.


Hey Miroman - please let me know where you go watch shopping :wink:

I've been looking out for a Poljot Amphibia for years now ...and they never seem to be _that_ good!

...and as for the Strela. Gorgeous.


----------



## luckywatch

Nice one Miro....................... :yes:


----------



## federico.85

The Poljot 3017 is stunning!


----------



## Lampoc

Sandwich!


----------



## William_Wilson

Looks like a watch.

Later,
William


----------



## Kutusov

Cool pic! Is that a black dial?


----------



## Robin S

A Vostok landed of the hall mat this morning....


----------



## mcb2007

Just arrived and quickly abused.the pip in the 12 o'clock triangle is driving me nuts that far off. I like it in a messed up way.

http://http://

http://


----------



## luckywatch

Every one loves a sandwich................. :biggrin:

Nice one Robin S.................... :thumbsup:

As for Rob, if you hadn't mentioned the pip I wouldn't have noticed it. Now its driving me nuts.................... :taz:


----------



## mcb2007

Scott what do you think of the shabby chic strap , surprising what you can do with a hammer, gravel a Phillips screwdriver ,coffee and Lindseed oil and really rough sandpaper :scared:


----------



## Kutusov

With that black minute track, any lume pip will look far away. Doesn't matter though, it's not like you're going to use it with that thing artytime:


----------



## mcb2007

That thing ,sir you insult my artistic talents :sadwalk:


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Scott what do you think of the shabby chic strap , surprising what you can do with a hammer, gravel a Phillips screwdriver ,coffee and Lindseed oil and really rough sandpaper :scared:


Stunning dial so never looked at the strap. Not half bad...................... :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007

Haha thanks used to be a nice tan one now a battered one.


----------



## luckywatch

Those blue second hands are tasty as well.................. :yes:


----------



## Lampoc

> Cool pic! Is that a black dial?


Yes, although it's more like a sunburst effect metallic slate grey. If that makes sense.


----------



## William_Wilson

Later,
William


----------



## Draygo

William_Wilson said:


>





William_Wilson said:


> Later,
> William


 :wink:


----------



## mcb2007

:thumbsup: nice one Mr Wilson


----------



## badgersdad

William_Wilson said:


> Later,
> William


nice straight central pip.


----------



## mcb2007

If only it was that easy


----------



## William_Wilson

mcb2007 said:


> If only it was that easy


Is it just blobbed off centre or is there a recess and they managed to screw the pooch on the entire bezel?

Later,
William


----------



## mcb2007

Recessed hole goes right through the bezel . Never noticed it before and I've had it on a seiko for about 12 month,took pic today and boom there it was :angry:


----------



## Kutusov

Lampoc said:


> Cool pic! Is that a black dial?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, although it's more like a sunburst effect metallic slate grey. If that makes sense.
Click to expand...

It does, it's sort of like the Seiko I posted on the Japanese forum section. Or the no numbers 1967.



mcb2007 said:


> That thing ,sir you insult my artistic talents :sadwalk:


Not yours, Vostok's! :biggrin: What I meant was that you have no lume worth the name on that watch, so it doesn't matter. And I'm not being mean, I do like Vostok. I'm even considering getting another Amphibia just to support them and for the hell of it.


----------



## mcb2007

:thumbsup: I knew that anyway Kutusov


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> :thumbsup: I knew that anyway Kutusov


Since you don't have lume on that watch, you could go with a non-pip insert like this blue GMT thing? 171620072336 Not sure if it fits a 007 but I think the models listed are the same in size.


----------



## mcb2007

Not sure about the 24 hour markers and all the arrow heads , it's a bit busy don't you think ?


----------



## Kutusov

I do and I wouldn't put it on my watch, was just mentioning something without the lume pip. I guess you want blue but I would consider the Dagaz's, black 60 or the ultra-mer.

But honestly I just got what's wrong with your insert, Will's PS threw me off. Hadn't noticed it was off centre, I was thinking your problem was the distance from the pip to the dot at 12 on the dial. So never mind me, we weren't talking about the same thing :wacko:


----------



## luckywatch

You got a plain chrome you could switch on for a look? :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> You got a plain chrome you could switch on for a look? :yes:


You mean the original one? It's awful!!! Looks like they designed that on a Sunday mourning with a huge hangover from knock-off vodka - "Just put some numbers in there. Big, as I'm half blind from that bootlegged stuff made out of wood. And add something blue to it to pretend we made an effort".



It's a dial that definetely needs some sort of framing or extension, steel won't do. Black, blue, white/cream if there was one. Dagaz sells a champagne coloured one which might work or not. I know it's a strange idea but it's a light colour and also different from the dial, so it could be both an extension of the inner dial and a frame for the whole thing.


----------



## luckywatch

No not the original, plain, no numbers. Anyway, pick one of these.



















While I am in full inspiration mode have you see the new *Amphibia Tuna*?.......................... :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

I still don't get it Scott. Plain no numbers? You mean that funnelled ones like on a non diver?

And where are those Tuna mods from?? (I'm assuming it's a mod...)


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> I still don't get it Scott. Plain no numbers? You mean that funnelled ones like on a non diver?
> 
> And where are those Tuna mods from?? (I'm assuming it's a mod...)


1st picture, plain bezel at the top next to the Pepsi.

All pers184 work on WUS. That Tuna mod is pretty cool.


----------



## Kutusov

So it was the one I was guessing you were refering to... nope, don't think it works but I'm not a fan at all of those bezels :sadwalk:

The Tuna mod... if the guy is making them them self, might be worth it. But if it was something you could buy, I bet that getting bezel, insert, case, bracelet would get you a final price above the much nicer Seiko SRP227 with yobokies steel shroud. Dapper has one and it's a great watch. Unfortunately too big for me but I should be able to wear the Vostok fine. :yes:


----------



## mcb2007

Tried it with the plain bezel it didn't look that bad , just wanted a splash of blue with the minute second hand being blue.

thanks for the offer Scott I will take the one next to the Pepsi bezel, very nice of you.

Kutusov is right about the bezel it's horrible does nowt for the watch. Why the dot inbetween the number ?

http://


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> Tried it with the plain bezel it didn't look that bad , just wanted a splash of blue with the minute second hand being blue.
> 
> thanks for the offer Scott I will take the one next to the Pepsi bezel, very nice of you.
> 
> Kutusov is right about the bezel it's horrible does nowt for the watch. Why the dot inbetween the number ?
> 
> http://


Don't touch it, looks nice. As to why the dots, have you wtahced "The Beast of War"? Remember one of the tank crew used to make booze out of brake fluid? That's why... :biggrin:

As to NATO, maybe one with some white in there... Chepeastnatostraps out of Sweden have some nice options. OMG, what am I doing giving advive on NATOs for Vostoks!!!! That's it, it's all over for me... I'm seeing the Grim Reaper... and the tunnel of light... goodbye cruel world, goodbye... :alcoholic:


----------



## mcb2007

NATO advice what will Scott say .

im just off to Halfords for some brake fluid sounds delicious, better than that Irish stuff .


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> im just off to Halfords for some brake fluid sounds delicious, better than that Irish stuff .


Oi, watch it my son... I gave you the NATO, I looked for a blue insert... don't you go about the Irish!! :aggressive: :aggressive:


----------



## mcb2007

You wanna fight put em up come on put em up

:boxing: :boxing:


----------



## luckywatch

To be honest Nato are all the rage on the Vostoks but with younger people..................... :laugh:


----------



## mcb2007

Wow you can tell by my arm I'm a young person .


----------



## Kutusov

What I don't get is why almost no one makes 2p NATOs. I would buy that if they were available. And I know about the TF ones but bloody hell, the price on those things!!


----------



## William_Wilson

NATOs are supposed to be for watches with fixed bars. You want two piece nylon straps with shiny metal hardware that are cheap and look like it. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Kutusov

HDN :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> HDN :thumbsup:


Hemolytic disease of the newborn? Google is not helping. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> HDN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hemolytic disease of the newborn? Google is not helping. :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William
Click to expand...

It rarely does if you sign in. Stay away from the Chocolate Factory. :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson

Stan said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> HDN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hemolytic disease of the newborn? Google is not helping. :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It rarely does if you sign in. Stay away from the Chocolate Factory. :laugh:
Click to expand...

Eeewww! It sounds bad, and probably Japanese. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan

William_Wilson said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> HDN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hemolytic disease of the newborn? Google is not helping. :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It rarely does if you sign in. Stay away from the Chocolate Factory. :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eeewww! It sounds bad, and probably Japanese. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William
Click to expand...

They are the people with giant robots, aren't they? :scared:


----------



## William_Wilson

Stan said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> HDN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hemolytic disease of the newborn? Google is not helping. :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It rarely does if you sign in. Stay away from the Chocolate Factory. :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eeewww! It sounds bad, and probably Japanese. :wink:
> 
> Later,
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are the people with giant robots, aren't they? :scared:
Click to expand...

They didn't create the concept but they sure as hell are the ones building them! :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan

I hope they turn out like Ted Hughes's creation. :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> HDN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hemolytic disease of the newborn? Google is not helping. :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William
Click to expand...

Close... Heavy Duty Nylon. :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson

Stan said:


> I hope they turn out like Ted Hughes's creation. :yes:


Without doubt, the epitome of the Japanese robot will be a "LoveBot", providing the earth faces the menace of sex starved aliens we will be Okay. I'm more inclined to believe the ultimate manifestation will more closely resemble the Golem and will be as much threat as vengeance. :yes:

I think I overthought that one. :laugh:

Later,
William



Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> HDN :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hemolytic disease of the newborn? Google is not helping. :biggrin:
> 
> Later,
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close... Heavy Duty Nylon. :biggrin:
Click to expand...

Same difference. :scared:

:laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan

Perhaps "The Day the Earth stood still" might be our plight, robotic coppers that don't single out a particular race or a pair of large t1ts for consideration before enforcing the law?

However, I prefer Gort to Robocod (sorry, my Amiga affliction surfaced) /Robocop, Gort was much less Human. :wink:


----------



## Kutusov

artytime:


----------



## William_Wilson

Stan said:


> Perhaps "The Day the Earth stood still" might be our plight, robotic coppers that don't single out a particular race or a pair of large t1ts for consideration before enforcing the law?
> 
> However, I prefer Gort to Robocod (sorry, my Amiga affliction surfaced) /Robocop, Gort was much less Human. :wink:


Well, if "The Day the Earth Stood Still" is to be our future, Klaatu had better plant the idea that he is God, Jesus, Spock or a Jedi in everybody's mind or we will do exactly what we are forbidden to do. :wink:

Oh, the point to Robocop was his search for his lost humanity, which of course was another reinterpretation of a Greek tragedy. I mean original Robocop not the new one, it was stinky poo-poo!

Later,
William



Kutusov said:


> artytime:


Better than "Pacific Rim"! :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan

William_Wilson said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps "The Day the Earth stood still" might be our plight, robotic coppers that don't single out a particular race or a pair of large t1ts for consideration before enforcing the law?
> 
> However, I prefer Gort to Robocod (sorry, my Amiga affliction surfaced) /Robocop, Gort was much less Human. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if "The Day the Earth Stood Still" is to be our future, Klaatu had better plant the idea that he is God, Jesus, Spock or a Jedi in everybody's mind or we will do exactly what we are forbidden to do. :wink:
> 
> Oh, the point to Robocop was his search for his lost humanity, which of course was another reinterpretation of a Greek tragedy. I mean original Robocop not the new one, it was stinky poo-poo!
> 
> Later,
> William
Click to expand...

The newest one was as dire as a dire thing. I heard snoring in the ranks.

It reminded me of Rowena watching "Wheeler Dealers". :inlove:


----------



## mcb2007

William_Wilson said:


> Well, if "The Day the Earth Stood Still" is to be our future, Klaatu had better plant the idea that he is God, Jesus, Spock or a Jedi in everybody's mind or we will do exactly what we are forbidden to do.


what like put a NATO on a Vostok :scared: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch

*SOTC *for the *SE* range only. I cant get all the Ruskies out as it would do my head in and alert the 710.................. artytime:


----------



## ed335d

Just in



Got hit with duty on this - $30 declared on the package, £3.83 plus RM handling fee of £8


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better than "Pacific Rim"! :biggrin:
Click to expand...

That was a cool movie, I liked it! Not as this Japanese anime and it's usual F***ed Up physiological drama though...


----------



## Stan

I found this in a box earlier, it's not Russian but is Soviet block, it's not a new arrival but a "rediscovered" treasure. :biggrin:

I was sure I had taken a picture of it and searched the Interrossiter for an image. :laugh:


----------



## luckywatch

ed335d said:


> Just in
> 
> 
> 
> Got hit with duty on this - $30 declared on the package, £3.83 plus RM handling fee of £8


Bad luck, I have never paid duty from Russia.



Stan said:


> I found this in a box earlier, it's not Russian but is Soviet block, it's not a new arrival but a "rediscovered" treasure. :biggrin:
> 
> I was sure I had taken a picture of it and searched the Interrossiter for an image. :laugh:


I could live with that............... :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan

luckywatch said:


> ed335d said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in
> 
> 
> 
> Got hit with duty on this - $30 declared on the package, £3.83 plus RM handling fee of £8
> 
> 
> 
> Bad luck, I have never paid duty from Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this in a box earlier, it's not Russian but is Soviet block, it's not a new arrival but a "rediscovered" treasure. :biggrin:
> 
> I was sure I had taken a picture of it and searched the Interrossiter for an image. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could live with that............... :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

Sadly, it's not running.  It was when it went into the box but the balance wheel seems tight for some reason. It's in nice nick too, what a shame. :sadwalk:


----------



## Stan

Looking at the movement, I suspect the balance staff is broken.


----------



## Kutusov

Stan said:


> Looking at the movement, I suspect the balance staff is broken.


Sorry to hear about that, one of those watches not worth fixing... or maybe you can find one for a quid for a straight swap. It's a nice watch but the GDR stuff was utter rubbish, even for crumbling down Soviet Russia standards.



mcb2007 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if "The Day the Earth Stood Still" is to be our future, Klaatu had better plant the idea that he is God, Jesus, Spock or a Jedi in everybody's mind or we will do exactly what we are forbidden to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what like put a NATO on a Vostok :scared: :thumbsup: :biggrin:
Click to expand...

That's probably the only example I can think of of absolute or objective moral values... it will always be wrong, even if there's no one else to think of it as wrong artytime:


----------



## mcb2007

Look and weep at the forbidden fruit :biggrin:

http://


----------



## Kutusov

What, where, when??? The hammered glass?? Looks great!! Is it a window? Cabinet?? Tell us everything!! artytime:


----------



## mcb2007

Har har you are a comedian, you know you love it.


----------



## Kutusov

No, no, I'm serious! It's a lovely window! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mcb2007

You cut me deep Kutusov , deep. :swoon: .

Its a door :tongue:


----------



## Kutusov

Right, sorry about that... my forum PC manners haven't been great... :sadwalk:


----------



## luckywatch

mcb2007 said:


> Look and weep at the forbidden fruit :biggrin:
> 
> http://


OOOOOOHHHHHH and its on a Bond and the pip is in the middle....................OOOOOOOHHHHHHH.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007

:thumbsup: The pip is back in the room

http://


----------



## Kutusov

mcb2007 said:


> :thumbsup: The pip is back in the room
> 
> http://


 :wacko: :wacko: MY EYES!!! MY EYES!!! :blind: (no idea what that last smily is supposed to be...)


----------



## William_Wilson

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look and weep at the forbidden fruit :biggrin:
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOHHHHHH and its on a Bond and the pip is in the middle....................OOOOOOOHHHHHHH.......... :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

He's James Bondski! :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## mcb2007

Bondski you say where is this Bondski you speak of. :angry:

http://


----------



## Kutusov




----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: The pip is back in the room
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> :wacko: :wacko: MY EYES!!! MY EYES!!! :blind: (no idea what that last smily is supposed to be...)
Click to expand...

Never mix your drinks................................ :laugh:


----------



## mcb2007

It is a cocktail of colour :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle

Here is my very first USSR watch (or at least the first I have receive. 2 more in the post). This was thrown in as a surprise freebie on a forum raffle. (cheap freebie strap from another watch. Need to buy some gold clasp straps pronto)










Keeping time beautifully so far


----------



## Kutusov

hughlle said:


> Need to buy some gold clasp straps pronto)


You can buy just the buckle and put it in whatever strap you think looks best with that one :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle

Kutusov said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need to buy some gold clasp straps pronto)
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy just the buckle and put it in whatever strap you think looks best with that one :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

You are absolutely correct  Hadn't really paid any attention to the straps but just spotted that they use pins for the bucke. Thanks. My bergeon 6767f is turning out to be a fairly worthwhile purchase 

This arrived in the post today alongside a tissot and an avia. Raketa with perpetual callendar (apparently in the USSR perpetual = 20 years. I love the colour, the calendar is pretty cool although i won't use it much as it also has a day and date window, but set at 1992 on september and it shows the correct day and date  Havn't worked out how to change the day without just manually winding. The date is changed by pulling out the crown, and then repeatedly pulling it out a notch. the reverse of most watches i've used where you push the crown in to change the date. Overall very happy


----------



## hughlle

One more Ruskie for the collection. Postage took a while, but i'm pleased to bits with this given it cost £1.60  Modified (the hands are not original so far as i've been told) Vostok Komandirskie. Love the size, styling, and really like that wind out crown. Fingers crossed it i stil water resistant because it looks like a good one for beating around the bush with


----------



## Robin S

Another Komandirskie for me, I have not come across this dial before..


----------



## chris.ph

a little kadetski coming my way


----------



## hughlle

chris.ph said:


> a little kadetski coming my way


ive what I believe to be that very watch in the post right now


----------



## William_Wilson

hughlle said:


> chris.ph said:
> 
> 
> 
> a little kadetski coming my way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive what I believe to be that very watch in the post right now
Click to expand...

One just like it surely, or has the Watch forum found a way to confound the laws of physics? :wink:

Interesting little watch though.

Later,
William


----------



## mcb2007

http://

To keep the white dial one company in the box , I give you the blue one .lovely

http://


----------



## luckywatch

OOOHHHHH!................. :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle

Courtesy of @martinzx vostok comanderskie amphibians (i believe that's what it is). Pretty speedy postage!










Cracking watch. Very pleased.


----------



## William_Wilson

hughlle said:


> Courtesy of @martinzx vostok comanderskie amphibians (i believe that's what it is). Pretty speedy postage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cracking watch. Very pleased.


I have the black version, as do hundreds of other forum members. :laugh: I think the most common anglicised version of the name Командирские is Komandirskie.

Later,
William


----------



## hughlle

William_Wilson said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of @martinzx vostok comanderskie amphibians (i believe that's what it is). Pretty speedy postage!
> 
> 
> 
> Cracking watch. Very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the black version, as do hundreds of other forum members. :laugh: I think the most common anglicised version of the name Командирские is Komandirskie.
> 
> Later,
> William
Click to expand...

Shhh, let me have my moment  adorn me with your praise!

I just stuck with comanderskie because when I kept trying to spell it properly it came out different every time  me and spelling don't mix, took me til year 4 to be able to spell my surname. All I knew was that if I used enough E's and L's I'd be close.


----------



## William_Wilson

hughlle said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of @martinzx vostok comanderskie amphibians (i believe that's what it is). Pretty speedy postage!
> 
> 
> 
> Cracking watch. Very pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the black version, as do hundreds of other forum members. :laugh: I think the most common anglicised version of the name Командирские is Komandirskie.
> 
> Later,
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhh, let me have my moment  adorn me with your praise!
> 
> I just stuck with comanderskie because when I kept trying to spell it properly it came out different every time  me and spelling don't mix, took me til year 4 to be able to spell my surname. All I knew was that if I used enough E's and L's I'd be close.
Click to expand...

Okie doke... Ummm... Only a genius would have that watch! How's that. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## martinzx

hughlle said:


> Courtesy of @martinzx vostok comanderskie amphibians (i believe that's what it is). Pretty speedy postage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cracking watch. Very pleased.


Great watch & great photo! Enjoy!!

Cheers Martin


----------



## hughlle

I broke it  managed to fix it, and the bezel is now nice and tight, but now a tiny chip in edge of crystal (on opposite side from where I pried the bezel off with watch knife, but it's not really noticabke, it's at exactly 6 I clock)

Either way I'm happier with a tiny chip and a tight bezel than vice versa  got to learn somehow. Still looks just great. Don't want to go and damage the RLT I'm getting tomorrow when I change the bezel.

Exactly why I started off with a dozen watches I can afford to mark up a little while learning 

God knows what will happen when I try replacing the crown seal in a week or two


----------



## William_Wilson

hughlle said:


> I broke it  managed to fix it, and the bezel is now nice and tight, but now a tiny chip in edge of crystal (on opposite side from where I pried the bezel off with watch knife, but it's not really noticabke, it's at exactly 6 I clock)
> 
> Either way I'm happier with a tiny chip and a tight bezel than vice versa  got to learn somehow. Still looks just great. Don't want to go and damage the RLT I'm getting tomorrow when I change the bezel.
> 
> Exactly why I started off with a dozen watches I can afford to mark up a little while learning
> 
> God knows what will happen when I try replacing the crown seal in a week or two


As often as not, you cab pop those bezels off with your fingers. Get the caseback and crown seal set, you might as well do both they're only two or three pounds for the pair. Take the back off and push the crown release and pull it out. Pick the old seal out with a hook tool or bent paperclip. I just happen to have this pic:










Later,
William


----------



## hughlle

William_Wilson said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I broke it  managed to fix it, and the bezel is now nice and tight, but now a tiny chip in edge of crystal (on opposite side from where I pried the bezel off with watch knife, but it's not really noticabke, it's at exactly 6 I clock)
> 
> Either way I'm happier with a tiny chip and a tight bezel than vice versa  got to learn somehow. Still looks just great. Don't want to go and damage the RLT I'm getting tomorrow when I change the bezel.
> 
> Exactly why I started off with a dozen watches I can afford to mark up a little while learning
> 
> God knows what will happen when I try replacing the crown seal in a week or two
> 
> 
> 
> As often as not, you cab pop those bezels off with your fingers. Get the caseback and crown seal set, you might as well do both they're only two or three pounds for the pair. Take the back off and push the crown release and pull it out. Pick the old seal out with a hook tool or bent paperclip. I just happen to have this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> William
Click to expand...

Marrin was kind enough to Chuck me some links to the apropriate seals. Just need payday so I can look into buying a nice case back remover and some good screw drivers  I've all the time in the world to learn how to start fiddling with watches  many thanks for that though. it was interesting enough j to pry off the beel and see how they do it. slightly more worrying is now I want to pry off the one in my OM to see how it differs  can't afford to damage that one though.


----------



## Kutusov

hughlle said:


> I broke it  managed to fix it, and the bezel is now nice and tight, but now a tiny chip in edge of crystal (on opposite side from where I pried the bezel off with watch knife, but it's not really noticabke, it's at exactly 6 I clock)
> 
> Either way I'm happier with a tiny chip and a tight bezel than vice versa  got to learn somehow. Still looks just great. Don't want to go and damage the RLT I'm getting tomorrow when I change the bezel.
> 
> Exactly why I started off with a dozen watches I can afford to mark up a little while learning
> 
> God knows what will happen when I try replacing the crown seal in a week or two


You did what to that poor Russian watch?? :swoon: You have no idea of the consequences, do you?


----------



## hughlle

If the Russians ever built anything that didn't need repairing he can break anything he likes 

The chip is mostly hidden by the bezel, so not even sure if it was me or something that was hidden away all along. Barely noticabke, but an interesting experience regardless. I've got to start somewhere


----------



## hughlle

So finally managed to take receipt of this one today  a very small fella but works pretty well on my wrist given how thin I am. Rally like the 2 o clock crown and the odd dial colour. It reminds me of that colour changing paint you can get for cars.


----------



## pauluspaolo

hughlle said:


> So finally managed to take receipt of this one today  a very small fella but works pretty well on my wrist given how thin I am. Rally like the 2 o clock crown and the odd dial colour. It reminds me of that colour changing paint you can get for cars.


I sent that a while ago - glad you've finally got it & like it - too small for me I found but nice watch none the less :thumbsup:

Somewhat smaller than my latest Russian acquisition


----------



## Kutusov

pauluspaolo said:


> hughlle said:
Click to expand...

I've seen that one posted before and forgot to ask... is the logo at 3 silver? And if so, is that the special edition with sapphire and the Molnija 3603? I'm asking because I have one from the first batch and I think the logo is white (and probably printed). I know they latter had a more expensive version with the said sapphire and 3603 but hadn't noticed any other change.


----------



## pauluspaolo

The logo at 3 is silver & applied (not printed) but according to the instructions/warranty it's got the 3602 movement & there's no mention of it having a sapphire crystal - it's a very nice watch indeed & quite eye catching in that my non-watch fan friend noticed it the other day & liked what he saw


----------



## miroman

Today arrived - in bad condition: broken glass, dirty and dusty dial.

But now runs and looks better 

  

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov

^^^ After pictures? (I'm running the risk of assuming those are the before... :swoon: )


----------



## miroman

Kutusov said:


> ^^^ After pictures? (I'm running the risk of assuming those are the before... :swoon: )


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

No, unfortunately this is 'after' condition. Here there are the seller's pictures 'before':

  

Regards, Miro.


----------



## miroman

Todays income looks better, doesn't it?

 

And one more Raketa:

 

And one interesting movement, prepared to become a rarity. It's a 17 jeweled Poljot 2609, from the first batch. The first 100 000 (serials with 0 in front) movements are produced with different jewel of the escape wheel. Also the dial fixes with screws from the back of the movement (like old pocket watches). I've seen till now only one watch with such movement.

 

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Romantic Ape

miroman said:


> Todays income looks better, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> And one more Raketa:
> 
> 
> 
> And one interesting movement, prepared to become a rarity. It's a 17 jeweled Poljot 2609, from the first batch. The first 100 000 (serials with 0 in front) movements are produced with different jewel of the escape wheel. Also the dial fixes with screws from the back of the movement (like old pocket watches). I've seen till now only one watch with such movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Miro.


 Awesome job done on those beautiful pieces. Congrats!


----------



## chris.ph

somebodies pinched the like button


----------



## SBryantgb

chris.ph said:


> somebodies pinched the like button


 It was stolen, by a rival forum. Happened late last night :yes:


----------



## scottswatches

My first Poljot



i'm thinking it is circa 1962 as the serial number is low - it's 0054**. I doubt the expanding bracelet is original - it was too clean to be that old. It is the best expander I have ever worn though!


----------



## Trigger

Just pressed the 'bought another watch on a whim' button. This Admiralskie will be joining the forum.


----------



## chris.ph

same as mine trig, nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## Trigger

chris.ph said:


> same as mine trig, nice one :thumbsup:


 Thanks Chris. Yeah looking forward to it. Should arrive soon.


----------



## Trigger

Admiralskie sails in..


----------



## Trigger

Perhaps not an oft seen combo. A Vozzy on a gold plate NSA Novavit. But the bracelet was unemployed and it goes well with the Vozzy's titanium nitride coating.


----------



## chris.ph

its in better nick than mine lol, good pick up trig


----------



## Muddy D

Ok, they aren't my latest editions though I've had them all about 3 years and have only worn them once or twice so they're kind of a new to me still. I was originally going to flip them though changed my mind because I like the styles too much but I haven't really got round to wearing them much.

I put this one on for about 10 minutes a couple of years ago to check it fitted my wrist. It was kind of comfy so I started thinking maybe I'd keep this one as I don't have anything else with a similar design.










I don't have anything in this colour either and I normally wear bracelets rather than leather straps. So I wavered a bit more and thought it would be best to keep hold of this watch too. To be fair, I think it's my favourite Russian watch I have.










I didn't really want the stainless steel version though I started to feel sorry for it because it would be a bit mean of me to keep the identical one in bronze and not the one in SS.










Whilst I was feeling weak and showing compassion towards inanimate objects, I also took pity on this ugly looking thing and kept it more for novelty value I suppose










Finally, a Vostock Europe N1 rocket watch. I actually really like this watch after having been undecided about it for years. I've been wearing it all day and it's great. I've been pretty paranoid about avoiding scratching the bracelet but the watch has a great weighty feel to it. Hope you enjoy. (Ps the last image is a stock photo and not my actual watch, I didn't have a photo to hand and I was being lazy - apologies)


----------



## scottswatches

I bought this because I liked it, but it might have a nice history too.



Sekonda UK was set up in the UK in 1966, but the movement in this watch was made between 1956 and 1963. What research I have done has shown that Sekonda (or the Poljot or Raketa rebadged watches) did import some watches directly before 1966. That would also explain the slightly different logo.

Or it was an old watch movement stuck in an export watch?

Or the Ranfft production dates are wrong?

Or it has been re dialed (I don't think so)?



answers on a postcard...


----------



## jsud2002

This arrived in the post today cheers Rob its been on my wrist all day


----------



## Foxdog

The Bluey also arrived today safe and sound from Rob, though it was straight off with the metal and on with a strap when I got to it this evening.

Sorry about the [email protected] photo but its late and I've had better days to say the least!! at least this brightened it up tho'










Fox


----------



## mcb2007

Couple of nice watches^^^^^^

they always look better when someone else has them on :biggrin:


----------



## wotsch

mcb2007 said:


> Couple of nice watches^^^^^^


 Agree. They just need a couple of alternative bezels :wink:


----------



## jsud2002

wotsch said:


> Agree. They just need a couple of alternative bezels :wink:


 I have already been looking at bezels and think it might need a nice distressed leather strap


----------



## scottswatches

Got these three in this week



The first I know little about. I was hoping the movement would be stamped with a production year, but it isn't. Anyone know when they stopped doing this? I'm guessing early sixties.

The Pobeda in the middle is NOS in the box, but sadly without papers. The dial design is definitely unique, and the strap will either make or break what this watch looks like on the wrist. There is a later one on eBay with Perestroika on the dial, so i think this one is circa 1987. again, any dating information would be much appreciated.

The Kormandirskie Junior intrigued me. Yes, it is easy to date, but how many USSR made watches featured the stars and stripes? The crown is very wobbly - are they all like that? It feels floppy but secure, like it is held on with a ball joint instead of a thread! (i might just have made myself look daft if that is something everyone else knows!)

backs


----------



## Thimo2

scottswatches said:


> I bought this because I liked it, but it might have a nice history too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sekonda UK was set up in the UK in 1966, but the movement in this watch was made between 1956 and 1963. What research I have done has shown that Sekonda (or the Poljot or Raketa rebadged watches) did import some watches directly before 1966. That would also explain the slightly different logo.
> 
> Or it was an old watch movement stuck in an export watch?
> 
> Or the Ranfft production dates are wrong?
> 
> Or it has been re dialed (I don't think so)?
> 
> 
> 
> answers on a postcard...
> 
> I've no idea, but it's a nice watch, good strap choice too (Hirsch Crocograin?)...exhausted my like button.


----------



## muckleroe

Birthday present from my wife: I don't know much about Russian watches, but I like the look of this. It makes a nice change from my usual Seikos and occasional old Omegas.


----------



## muckleroe

I'm picking this up from my local shop later this week; it's just being serviced and cleaned up a little.


----------



## Bagpuss

KHi have just joined th forum, just started collecting a few Rusian watches, so thought I would show some of them all obtained for very little. The Zim I made out of two watches as I liked the case but the balence was broken. My repair skills only afforded a full movement swap! The Vostok with statue on the dial is a frankinstin














watch, I bought it as I have never seen this dial on a Vostok before it has the B on the dail. Would be interested to hear if any one has come across it before.


----------



## Lampoc

Welcome to the forum Bagpuss. That's an interesting collection you have there.


----------



## Bagpuss

I do have another Vostok that is not in the photo, I rather like the Russian watches as they are different, and for a mechanical watch they cost so little compared to Swiss. I do have some Omega's but don't think I will be buying any more new, the price now is mad.


----------



## wotsch

I'm not the first on the forum with one of these, but I'm so pleased with it, I'm posting a load of photos.









Komandirskie 1965 by wotsch2, on Flickr









Komandirskie 1965 by wotsch2, on Flickr









Komandirskie 1965 by wotsch2, on Flickr









Komandirskie 1965 by wotsch2, on Flickr









Komandirskie 1965 by wotsch2, on Flickr

I'm absolutely chuffed with it. I have to look at the dial to believe it's actually a Komandirskie since it's so classy what with the steel case and crown, display back and blued screws [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/default_biggrin.png[/IMG]

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## dowsing

Great photos @wotsch they really show it off well


----------



## Draygo

dowsing said:


> Great photos @wotsch they really show it off well


 I second that - Meranom's photos really don't sell it well at all. Seeing your pics Carl, and @wotsch 's, I now quite fancy one!

Would one of you be kind enough to help me out with a lug-tip to lug-tip measurement?


----------



## dowsing

Draygo said:


> I second that - Meranom's photos really don't sell it well at all. Seeing your pics Carl, and @wotsch 's, I now quite fancy one!
> 
> Would one of you be kind enough to help me out with a lug-tip to lug-tip measurement?


 No problem Dave, it's around 43/44mm measuring springbar to springbar and about 45/46 from the end of the lugs.


----------



## Draygo

dowsing said:


> No problem Dave, it's around 43/44mm measuring springbar to springbar and about 45/46 from the end of the lugs.


 Above and beyond, mate! Thank you very much. :drinks:

(Even though the information you have kindly provided will doubtless cost me, one day soon!)


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Above and beyond, mate! Thank you very much. :drinks:
> 
> (Even though the information you have kindly provided will doubtless cost me, one day soon!)


 Pretty much on the sweet spot, hey? :yes:


----------



## miroman

Well, it's not a "new" income, but with these new dresses it looks like new  
I succeed to buy NOS dial for 30j Poljot Amphibian, relumed hands, swapped a NOS bezel from other:

































Of course, a wristshot:










And with 'the old' one:










Regards, Miro.


----------



## Krispy

miroman said:


> Well, it's not a "new" income, but with these new dresses it looks like new
> I succeed to buy NOS dial for 30j Poljot Amphibian, relumed hands, swapped a NOS bezel from other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, a wristshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And with 'the old' one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Miro.


 Where do you manage to find all of these examples?!

Any chance of some larger pictures?



Draygo said:


> Above and beyond, mate! Thank you very much. :drinks:
> 
> (Even though the information you have kindly provided will doubtless cost me, one day soon!)


 I got mine but haven't bonded with it, sadly.

It's basically unworn, if you're interested...


----------



## Draygo

Krispy said:


> I got mine but haven't bonded with it, sadly.
> 
> It's basically unworn, if you're interested...


 YHPM. :whistling:


----------



## mexico75

Picked this up in Russia last week, been wanting a vintage Commander for ages and I wanted to actually buy it in Russia. Not seen one with the Mil style train track indices before and can only find a picture of one other on the net. Anyway I think it's £5 well spent lol


----------



## Draygo

mexico75 said:


> Picked this up in Russia last week, been wanting a vintage Commander for ages and I wanted to actually buy it in Russia. Not seen one with the Mil style train track indices before and can only find a picture of one other on the net. Anyway I think it's £5 well spent lol


 I have one the same... but didn't buy it in Russia which definitely makes yours cooler :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## mexico75

Draygo said:


> I have one the same... but didn't buy it in Russia which definitely makes yours cooler :yes: :thumbsup:


 Nice, do you know what year it is by any chance?


----------



## Lampoc

mexico75 said:


> Nice, do you know what year it is by any chance?


 They were made around the late 80's.


----------



## mexico75

Cheers  That ones got a nicer second hand than mine though  and the newer style bezel.


----------



## miroman

Here's one not so common Wostok with movement 2427 (day and date):




























Regards, Miro.


----------



## miroman

And another not so common watch:

  

Regards, Miro.


----------



## WRENCH

Sorry about the poor quality pic, just figuring out how to post off Cloud Drive.

Anyway here's my latest Russian, as already said I'm a sucker for a sub seconds hand.


----------



## WRENCH

My slightly modified Amphibian.


----------



## bowie

WRENCH said:


> My slightly modified Amphibian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that bracelet it's on also the bezel nice.





WRENCH said:


> Sorry about the poor quality pic, just figuring out how to post off Cloud Drive.
> 
> Anyway here's my latest Russian, as already said I'm a sucker for a sub seconds hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the strap suits the watch face but I don't like NATO straps myself I like a bracelet.Also you need to update your map book 2010.


----------



## WRENCH

^^^

The bracelet is from Gerlach in Poland, the nato is a cheapo, proper cotton/canvas I got off Amazon, don't know how long it's going to last, but it is very comfortable.


----------



## WRENCH

My Zaria. Poljot 3105 movement, which is as you'll probably know is a simplified 3133. Lovely smooth winding mechanism, about 50 hour's reserve and runs about + 1.5 seconds/48 hours.


----------



## Trigger

This modded Vostok Scuba Dude will be joining us soon. :naughty:


----------



## Trigger

Amphibia arrived. The coin edge bezel mod really turns it into a lovely little watch.


----------



## jsud2002

Rather unusual Bezel insert you have there Trigger it certainly suits the Amphibia :thumbsup:


----------



## Trigger

Some pics on a bracelet.


----------



## Lampoc

My latest Vostok has finally arrived. I've already swapped the black bezel for an identically sized red one:



With it's older Soviet cousin, the 470 Amphibia:



Overall, I'm very impressed. The new crowns are a massive improvement and even the rubber strap is pretty decent - no more hair ripping, folded metal monstrosities from Vostok! If I had one gripe, it would be that the bezel is slightly too small for the watch. Easily fixed though as I have god knows how many different types of Vostok bezels stashed away ready for this type of emergency


----------



## Draygo

Looks great. I'm going to be uncharacteristically patient and wait for the baton dial version that's a closer cousin to your old one (I also have that old one and always wished they'd reissue it).

New case looks considerably more beefy.


----------



## WRENCH

Got this one at the weekend, Zim/Pobeda.


----------



## Lampoc

Finally found the parts to finish off my 2nd Slava Amphibia. Probably the rarest Amphibia watch out there.


----------



## wotsch

^^^^
Lovely! More infos please.


----------



## Lampoc

wotsch said:


> ^^^^
> Lovely! More infos please.


 Both have the Slava 2414 twin barrel movement. This was supposedly the cream of Russian watch movements, a Soviet chronometer if you will. Unfortunately it gained a reputation for being very unreliable. The case is unusual for a Soviet diver as it features 20mm lugs and a steel bezel with bakelite insert. The dial design was completely ripped off from the Zodiac Seawolf.
Apparently (and I've no way of confirming it), this watch was never officially released. When the Soviet Union was busy collapsing, rumour has it that all existing examples were smuggled out of the factory in bits and reassembled later by the employees.

The one on the left has the incorrect dial but considering the rarity of the watch, it's the closest I could get.


----------



## chris.ph

Had my space force komandirskies today photos to follow when I get enough steam up on my geriatric laptop lol


----------



## Gizzalicious

Vaurien said:


> yes, a lovable white Strela not so big to throw you down, not so modern to appear unsuitable to russian watchmaking :man_in_love:
> 
> And since everybody must improve oneself, always, you should really try to catch that black Sekonda you're dreaming of... did I ever show you mine? :hypocrite:


 Now that's a watch!!!!


----------



## Gizzalicious

I thought I would add some to the collection, enjoy.


----------



## WRENCH

Gizzalicious said:


> I thought I would add some to the collection, enjoy.


 Very nice.


----------



## Karrusel

One of mine for your delectation (yes, I have Russian timepieces as well!).

First is the Vostok cal 2809 (chronometer) 1960's.

As some of you know already know, Vostok acquired Zenith technology and proceeded to produce their version of the cal 135.

They continued on with the over sized balance wheel & Reeds micro regulator but increased the jewel count to 22 along with a repositioned second hand.

Back cover is secured by the typical 'bagablok' sealing ring.

Never understood why this method isn't used more universally, prevents shearing action on the seals?

Their testing standard's was much higher than the Swiss (COSC) at the time.

IMHO, they are a high performance vintage timepiece that can still be obtained for relatively little money & will continue to increase in value.

Alan


----------



## Gizzalicious

Karrusel said:


> One of mine for your delectation (yes, I have Russian timepieces as well!).
> 
> First is the Vostok cal 2809 (chronometer) 1960's.
> 
> As some of you know already know, Vostok acquired Zenith technology and proceeded to produce their version of the cal 135.
> 
> They continued on with the over sized balance wheel & Reeds micro regulator but increased the jewel count to 22 along with a repositioned second hand.
> 
> Back cover is secured by the typical 'bagablok' sealing ring.
> 
> Never understood why this method isn't used more universally, prevents shearing action on the seals?
> 
> Their testing standard's was much higher than the Swiss (COSC) at the time.
> 
> IMHO, they are a high performance vintage timepiece that can still be obtained for relatively little money & will continue to increase in value.
> 
> Alan


 Stunning movement.


----------



## Seikotherapy

Karrusel said:


>


 That balance wheel!


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> One of mine for your delectation (yes, I have Russian timepieces as well!).
> 
> First is the Vostok cal 2809 (chronometer) 1960's.
> 
> As some of you know already know, Vostok acquired Zenith technology and proceeded to produce their version of the cal 135.
> 
> They continued on with the over sized balance wheel & Reeds micro regulator but increased the jewel count to 22 along with a repositioned second hand.
> 
> Back cover is secured by the typical 'bagablok' sealing ring.
> 
> Never understood why this method isn't used more universally, prevents shearing action on the seals?
> 
> Their testing standard's was much higher than the Swiss (COSC) at the time.
> 
> IMHO, they are a high performance vintage timepiece that can still be obtained for relatively little money & will continue to increase in value.
> 
> Alan


 Here's one I dithered on, and missed.


----------



## Teg62x

Here are my latest additions.


----------



## Gizzalicious

scottswatches said:


> Got these three in this week
> 
> 
> 
> The first I know little about. I was hoping the movement would be stamped with a production year, but it isn't. Anyone know when they stopped doing this? I'm guessing early sixties.
> 
> The Pobeda in the middle is NOS in the box, but sadly without papers. The dial design is definitely unique, and the strap will either make or break what this watch looks like on the wrist. There is a later one on eBay with Perestroika on the dial, so i think this one is circa 1987. again, any dating information would be much appreciated.
> 
> The Kormandirskie Junior intrigued me. Yes, it is easy to date, but how many USSR made watches featured the stars and stripes? The crown is very wobbly - are they all like that? It feels floppy but secure, like it is held on with a ball joint instead of a thread! (i might just have made myself look daft if that is something everyone else knows!)
> 
> backs


 The middle watch is 80s and yes the crown on the Vostok is supposed to be like that.



WRENCH said:


> Here's one I dithered on, and missed.


 Wow, stunning. You missed out on that one for sure.


----------



## Teg62x

Arrived today, I need a strap collection


----------



## Kmot

Awesome looking watches everyone! 

Here is my Vostok Komandirskie that I purchased around 20 years ago I think. But it is my only one, so it is still my latest, lol...

I am going to purchase an Amphibia "Radio Room" version later this year.


----------



## Lampoc

Very nice indeed. Are you buying a new Radio Room or looking for an original?


----------



## Kmot

Lampoc: I was going to buy a new one, as seen on eBay. Tell me about the "original"?


----------



## Lampoc

Kmot said:


> Lampoc: I was going to buy a new one, as seen on eBay. Tell me about the "original"?


 The "original" ones were hand winding, made around the mid-80s and came mainly in the old 470/320 style cases. They're considered pretty special (in Russian watch collecting circles anyway) and do fetch a rather large premium over Vostoks with the same case but different dials. You'd be looking at paying £100 to £150 for a decent one. I've got a new and an original one. Here's a photo I stole from google:


----------



## Kmot

It looks very nice! Thank you for the information.


----------



## Gizzalicious

Kmot said:


> Awesome looking watches everyone!
> 
> Here is my Vostok Komandirskie that I purchased around 20 years ago I think. But it is my only one, so it is still my latest, lol...
> 
> I am going to purchase an Amphibia "Radio Room" version later this year.


----------



## Karrusel

Here's another Martin.......

Poljot 'Traveller' chronograph.

Cal: 3133, 23 jewel.


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> Back cover is secured by the typical 'bagablok' sealing ring.
> 
> Never understood why this method isn't used more universally, prevents shearing action on the seals?


 I would imagine it was a result of " cold war propaganda " where it would be a definite no for anyone to admit the Soviets were capable of designing anything clever. It is an ingeniously simple method that after I saw it and learned about its design, have used modified examples in different engineering applications to great effect, where the original manufactures design, once worn, has failed.


----------



## Karrusel

WRENCH said:


> I would imagine it was a result of " cold war propaganda " where it would be a definite no for anyone to admit the Soviets were capable of designing anything clever. It is an ingeniously simple method that after I saw it and learned about its design, have used modified examples in different engineering applications to great effect, where the original manufactures design, once worn, has failed.


 Indeed, some of my acquaintances in the Jura valleys admit it's a very efficient sealing system.

Girard Perregaux recognised it's effectiveness & used it on some of their models, there again, Paul Perregaux was granted the first waterproof crown patent in 1925.


----------



## Thimo2

Karrusel said:


> Indeed, some of my acquaintances in the Jura valleys admit it's a very efficient sealing system.
> 
> Girard Perregaux recognised it's effectiveness & used it on some of their models, there again, Paul Perregaux was granted the first waterproof crown patent in 1925.


 The Soviets had a very different mindset in terms of design and innovation, but nevertheless, despite coldwar propaganda, the Soviets made some brilliant technical innovations and were often ahead of the West; corneal surgery to correct poor eyesight springs to mind. Before lasers were widely used, the Russians surgeons made precise radial incisions in the cornea to alter and, correct the shape of the lens, basically the precursor to laser eye surgery. It is claimed that, although they perfected the procedure, Soviet razor blades were too shoddy for use in the operation and had to be imported from the west, which sort of sums up Communism I suppose.


----------



## martinzx

Seeing I just recently received an award for this being the longest running thread with nearly 200K views and nearly 4K replies. I will add a USSR Seconda Autodate De Luxe 

Thanks for your contributions to this thread!

Cheers Martin


----------



## Karrusel

Congratulations Martin on your award :thumbsup:

Here's another one if I may.....

Poljot 'Romanoff' chronograph LE.

Cal: 3133, 23 jewel.

A present from DC some years ago. :biggrin:




























I'll add others as I photograph them.....great thread Martin.


----------



## martinzx

Karrusel said:


> Congratulations Martin on your award :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's another one if I may.....
> 
> Poljot 'Romanoff' chronograph LE.
> 
> Cal: 3133, 23 jewel.
> 
> A present from DC some years ago. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add others as I photograph them.....great thread Martin.


 Thanks Alan! Not a bad looking 3133 the onion crown suits the watch! :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

martinzx said:


> Seeing I just recently received an award for this being the longest running thread with nearly 200K views and nearly 4K replies. I will add a USSR Seconda Autodate De Luxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your contributions to this thread!
> 
> Cheers Martin


 This thread is responsible for probably 75% of my Russian collection. All been very interesting and enjoyed it greatly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lancman

I've been drooling over some of the watches in this thread and quite fancy dipping my toes in Russian waters for the first time.

I was wondering what your experiences were regarding VAT and import duty when buying stuff from Russia? Do they usually get in under the radar, or do you always end up having to pay it?


----------



## Lampoc

Lancman said:


> I've been drooling over some of the watches in this thread and quite fancy dipping my toes in Russian waters for the first time.
> 
> I was wondering what your experiences were regarding VAT and import duty when buying stuff from Russia? Do they usually get in under the radar, or do you always end up having to pay it?


 I never get stung for VAT personally and I've bought a LOT of stuff from Russia/Ukraine etc. America on the other hand I get caught every time...


----------



## Lancman

Lampoc said:


> I never get stung for VAT personally and I've bought a LOT of stuff from Russia/Ukraine etc. America on the other hand I get caught every time...


 Thad's good to hear, thanks. I've had the same experience with stuff from USA, which is why I asked. So much for the 'special relationship' eh?


----------



## WRENCH

Lancman said:


> Thad's good to hear, thanks. I've had the same experience with stuff from USA, which is why I asked. So much for the 'special relationship' eh?


 Same as @Lampoc never a problem from Russia/Ukraine.


----------



## Karrusel

1970's Poljot 'Alarm'

Cal: 2612-1, 18 jewel.



















What's different about this one........?

:biggrin:


----------



## martinzx

Karrusel said:


> 1970's Poljot 'Alarm'
> 
> Cal: 2612-1, 18 jewel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's different about this one........?
> 
> :biggrin:


 Nobody playing? OK Alan perhaps the gasget is missing... :tongue:

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx

This was one of the first USSR watches I bought, for some insane reason I part exchanged it against another watch... Anyhow I managed to buy the watch back, and after nearly 6months of waiting I recieved the watch today! (Nothing to do with the seller BTW)

Old picture...


----------



## Karrusel

martinzx said:


> Nobody playing? OK Alan perhaps the gasget is missing... :tongue:
> 
> Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


 Correct Martin & the 'Gasket'.... :laugh:










The old one had become tacky & stiff, time for a fresh one.

I'll send you your prize Martin. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches

Karrusel said:


> Correct Martin & the 'Gasket'.... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> The old one had become tacky & stiff, time for a fresh one.
> 
> I'll send you your prize Martin. :thumbsup:


 The prize is the old gasket! :biggrin:


----------



## Karrusel

For those that are interested in these reliable & fascinating old 'Ruskies', the Cal: 2612 lineage goes back to the 1950's, produced by The First Moscow Watch Factory.

This was a faithful reproduction of the Schild (AS) 1475, who supplied this movement to the likes of Tudor, Girard Perregaux, Longines, Rado, Revue Thommen. etc.

These alarm watches came in many styles to cater for the home & foreign markets, as such have become collectable too many devotees.

There's plenty around & affordable for those wishing to start a vintage collection, IMHO of course.

:biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH

Karrusel said:


> There's plenty around & affordable for those wishing to start a vintage collection, IMHO of course.
> 
> :biggrin:


 Oh yes. If you're careful there are genuine NOS models to be had. Beware though as some are made up out of parts, not that there's anything wrong with that if done properly.


----------



## wotsch

Not really a USSR edition, but posting here nevertheless.

Thanks to @Kutusov and the Bay, here's something I've been waiting to get my hands on for a long time:


Vostok Amphibia 1967 by wotsch2, on Flickr

Much chuffed!

(Not going to be modding this one :wink: )

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## WRENCH

wotsch said:


> Not really a USSR edition, but posting here nevertheless.
> 
> Thanks to @Kutusov and the Bay, here's something I've been waiting to get my hands on for a long time:
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 1967 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> Much chuffed!
> 
> (Not going to be modding this one :wink: )
> 
> Cheers,
> -wotsch


 I had itchy finger's with the one on the sales corner. Thankfully someone bought it. Really like it, but I have too many watches and have to draw the line.


----------



## Lampoc

WRENCH said:


> Thankfully someone bought it.


 Someone did indeed buy it :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Lampoc said:


> Someone did indeed buy it :thumbsup:


 Well done. I knew as soon as I'd ordered that K35 something else would come along. It was "good therapy" resisting temptation. (At least that's how I'm trying to convince myself) :yes:


----------



## Lampoc

I shouldn't have sold the one I had before. This one is a keeper.


----------



## Kutusov

wotsch said:


> Not really a USSR edition, but posting here nevertheless.
> 
> Thanks to @Kutusov and the Bay, here's something I've been waiting to get my hands on for a long time:
> 
> 
> Vostok Amphibia 1967 by wotsch2, on Flickr
> 
> Much chuffed!
> 
> (Not going to be modding this one :wink: )
> 
> Cheers,
> -wotsch


 Glad it went to you!! Wear it in goof health! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karrusel

Moscow Time Automatic

Cal; S2427, 27 Jewel.

SS case, 42mm woc.


----------



## ed335d




----------



## WRENCH

ed335d said:


>


 Lovely. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ahsan rasool

*i bought a Russian made sekonda watch.its really beautiful.*

*i love Russian watches but it's hard to get them nowadays.*


----------



## WRENCH

Ahsan rasool said:


> *i bought a Russian made sekonda watch.its really beautiful.*
> 
> *i love Russian watches but it's hard to get them nowadays.*


 What ? don't you look at eBay or Meranom ? 1000's of them, new and used. :yes:


----------



## Siam

Man I need to get a russian/Soviet watch, any affordable recommendations


----------



## Kutusov

So many it's hard to point one, especially if you go with a used soviet one from ebay. They are getting old now and the latter soviet models might not be all that good to withstand the test of time, as the system was colapsing they were using cheaper metals, etc. I say you get a new Vostok Komandirskie or a Vostok Amphibia. Both affordable, both tried and true excellent watches.


----------



## miroman

Hi,

here are my new incomes. Wostok Compressor reissue:

 

 

and "Slava-Amphibian-style" forum project:

 

 

With it's predecessor:



Regards, Miro.


----------



## bridgeman

The compressor looks great, minute hand a fraction short or hour hand fraction long,? But that's only my taste.

will have to look for one, good buys,


----------



## ed335d

bridgeman said:


> The compressor looks great, minute hand a fraction short or hour hand fraction long,? But that's only my taste.
> 
> will have to look for one, good buys,


 https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1673


----------



## WRENCH

ed335d said:


> https://meranom.com/en/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1673


 That's more like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Jones

Any one able to help me know more about this 3APR please?

The chap who sold it to me said he bought it of a waiter in a Moscow cafe,

"do you want to buy a watch?".... whispered the waiter.

I would think it's a tourist type thing but 3 APR seem an okay brand?


----------



## WRENCH

My one has a Poljot 3105 movement and is an excellent timekeeper.










3APR = Zaria/Zarja.

https://sekondtime.wordpress.com/watch-brands/zarya-zaria-заря-pensa-watch-factory/



Bobby Jones said:


> I would﻿﻿﻿﻿ think it's a to﻿uris﻿t type thing but 3 AP﻿R ﻿seem an ﻿okay ﻿b﻿rand﻿?﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿


----------



## Bobby Jones

Thanks Wrench, that's a good looking watch.

I will do some reading up on Zaria.


----------



## CTZ




----------



## Jet Jetski

all bought since Xmas - my 'Strela' (Poljot) is in for a service at the moment and while some parts may have been replaced at services (ie it is not 'original') it is not fake either, so hurrah.










report here

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/128223-my-russian-watches-from-blackie-the-dog-to-the-longest-human-space-flight-ever/&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=1369302&embedComment=1369302&embedDo=findComment#comment-1369302

- I have got more information on 24hr watches in space to add soon (not Raketa unfortunately), but I need to research a bit more about the role of ChasProm, and that might also throw some light on why nearly all the 31695 Sturmanskies have a whitish lume, and 'special' silvery hands, while mine has blued hands (as per specification) and a greenish lume, The appearance and brightness of the lume on the dial and hands of my watch matche each other, and seems contemporaneous with the age of the watch (ie not very bright any more) so it's definitely not a re-lume. And the design of the hands (like previous 3133 pilot watches) is more integrated, insofar as the lume starts outside the radius of the second-hand balance - it's more functional than showy. So I have a feeling ChasProm may have spruced up the design and made the Sturmanskie chrono a bit sleeker for the mass market, but no evidence of that yet. I have seen people trying to establish rules for what dials / hands etc. could have been allocated to specific years of production, but I don't think the Soviet watch industry was necessarily run like that - IMHO focus was on volume of production (I am guessing to generate income of foreign currency) since they received party awards for export performance (https://www.firstclasswatches.co.uk/blog/2018/07/history-russian-watches/). So i am guessing a blip in the supply chain of a particular part, or colour of paint / print, would not stop the production line, I am think there was considerable latitude and creativity employed to keep the watches going out the door in hundreds of thousands. Of course Vostok have recently been disowning all their 'factory Frankens'.

When I bought my Zim, I bought it because I thought it looked like a UFO - I did not then know that 'UFO' was an actual style of watch - I wish I could date it.


----------



## Farleigh

Hi

I have a small but ever growing collection of Russian Watches.

Farleigh

[IMG alt="A9DDE63B-AA50-47A0-B193-7FAE287F6672.thumb.jpeg.fda4b64605d7ccf5830c757517d394df.jpeg" data-fileid="18767" data-ratio="74.92"]<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_09/A9DDE63B-AA50-47A0-B193-7FAE287F6672.thumb.jpeg.fda4b64605d7ccf5830c757517d394df.jpeg[/IMG]


----------



## Gregash

I love top right! What make is it?


----------



## WRENCH

Farleigh said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a small but ever growing collection of Russian Watches.
> 
> Farleigh


 I like that digital, something lacking in my box. :thumbsup:


----------



## MSC

Kinda waiting for my 1st

At least I am getting good updates......

Russian Post

Released from Russia

25 September 2019, 07:25 102972, Марушкинское

Arrived at the local distribution center

24 September 2019, 11:48 102975, Марушкинское

Released by custom house

23 September 2019, 17:33 102972, Марушкинское

Handed over to the customs

23 September 2019, 17:32 102972, Марушкинское

Arrived at the customs of Russia

23 September 2019, 16:09 102972, Марушкинское

Arrived at the local distribution center

23 September 2019, 11:11 102975, Марушкинское

Departed from local distribution center

23 September 2019, 00:50 108960, Марушкинское

Arrived at the local distribution center

21 September 2019, 22:56 108960, Марушкинское

Arrived at the Post office

21 September 2019, 12:33 129323, Москва


----------



## WRENCH

MSC said:


> Kinda waiting for my 1st


 All mine have taken 2-3 weeks.


----------



## MSC

Ordered on 20th. Arrived on 30th. £27 total.

I cut off the strap which I should not have done for warranty purposes but never mind.

Sounds nice, slow beat rate


----------



## Rekhmire

Hi everyone. Been away from the forum for quite a while. Originally due to technical issues.

I'm looking to aquire a decent quality Raketa 'Big zero'. As close to original as possible. Lots to find on Ebay but being cautious. If anyone knows a good place to try I'd appreciate it.

Thanks



MSC said:


> Ordered on 20th. Arrived on 30th. £27 total.
> 
> I cut off the strap which I should not have done for warranty purposes but never mind.
> 
> Sounds nice, slow beat rate


 I have that dial, but with a different bezel. Nice.


----------



## gibbs

This is my first Vostok, changed out the Bezel from original compass type with an Ebay bought one, absolutely love this watch..can`t believe hove much value they give.

IMG_1356 by kenny burns, on Flickr

IMG_1353 by kenny burns, on Flickr


----------



## gibbs

Got this a couple of days ago from British supplier, paid a tenner more than it would normally cost from Russia, but I will definitely sending another order to Zenitar in Moscow ,once he re-opens...anyhow,I love this little watch and three days on its keeping perfect time...just had to swap out the the strap.

Take care everybody.

IMG_1508 by kenny burns, on Flickr


----------



## Nick67+1

Have the two above on order from Meranom. Ordered about 5 days apart the 24hr Komandirskie which was the second order has just left Russia while the first is still sat there having cleared customs. :sign_question:

My first Pepsi and my first 24hr when they arrive.


----------



## jsud2002

I am really tempted to buy from Meranom I just can not decide which watch to buy . I was watching a Vostok on ebay but missed out on it .


----------



## Lampoc

jsud2002 said:


> I am really tempted to buy from Meranom I just can not decide which watch to buy . I was watching a Vostok on ebay but missed out on it .


 I just looked and saw that it went for £45 inc postage! Yowsers. I need to start punting mine out...


----------



## jsud2002

Lampoc said:


> I just looked and saw that it went for £45 inc postage! Yowsers. I need to start punting mine out...


 let me know first :laugh: I was too busy building a 66 chevy fleetside truck model and missed the auction . glad I did though , although I liked it , it was not " the one" for me


----------



## John_D

Yesterday I pulled the trigger on my first Russian watch, after a short haggle with the seller. If eBay is to be believed it is now in transit to me from darkest Ukraine :thumbsup: ....

This is the watch, shown on the seller's wrist....










It is a Luch 3055 hybrid mechanical/electronic watch from about 1981.....


----------



## Nick67+1

Arrived today


----------



## Jet Jetski

Just in from Belarus - the printing on the dial is my main concern - really faded and some letters have disappeared completely, others are about to follow, not sure if that can be stabilised without a hermetic case - this is a snap back 15j - the crown is very worn down but each scar tells a story. The second hand (hacking) has been fully lumed, and it is starting to flake like the main hands. Not over concerned if that was done in the factory or by the user - sending your watch away for better lume is standard in my book!


----------



## jsud2002

I am back in the Vostok owners club :clap: owned a few in the past and parted with them but bought this yesterday from the bay









Lookong forward to it's arrival but could be a while as it is coming from abroad .


----------



## johnbaz

Nick67+1 said:


> Arrived today


 Wowser!!

that's a beauty!!

John :thumbsup:


----------



## Nick67+1

johnbaz said:


> Wowser!!
> 
> that's a beauty!!
> 
> John :thumbsup:


 Probably needs a different strap, great watch but they could have smoothed the finish on the lugs just a little. It's a little on the sharp side.

Had this arrive last week, my first 24 hr watch.



I keep having to think about what time it is :biggrin:


----------



## jsud2002

Arrived at the begining of the week thanks to @Jet Jetski









A little info from juri Kevensberg book this info was provided by @Jet Jetski

















a great watch that is keeping perfect time , the other Vostok I ordered is still in the postal system.


----------



## Jet Jetski

jsud2002 said:


> Arrived at the begining of the week thanks to @Jet Jetski
> 
> View attachment 23043
> 
> 
> A little info from juri Kevensberg book this info was provided by @Jet Jetski
> 
> View attachment 23044
> 
> 
> View attachment 23045
> 
> 
> a great watch that is keeping perfect time , the other Vostok I ordered is still in the postal system.


 I thought that watch was an amazing time keeper, I've mentioned I think four of my Russian watches elsewhere that were practically spot on,

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/143513-first-vostok-first-mod/&tab=comments&do=embed&comment=1483804&embedComment=1483804&embedDo=findComment#comment-1483804

and this amphibian was one of them.

Glad you like it and thanks for the mention.

J


----------



## WRENCH

Nick67+1 said:


> they could have smoothed the finish on the lugs just a little. It's a little on the sharp side.


 I dressed mine with a file, then finished it off with Scotchbrite.


----------



## jsud2002

The first Boctok I ordered arrived today :clap: , now the bad news the minute hand is loose






What a bummer


----------



## Lampoc

jsud2002 said:


> The first Boctok I ordered arrived today :clap: , now the bad news the minute hand is loose


 It's a pretty quick and easy fix. How confident are you? :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002

Lampoc said:


> It's a pretty quick and easy fix. How confident are you? :laugh:


 I shall be sending you a pm in a day or two seeking advice if that is ok. I am confident with the hand repair but I seem to remember that the crown needs to be in a certain position when removing it or it will messup the keyless works I also may require help as to where to push or unscrew the movement to remove the crown. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lampoc

jsud2002 said:


> I shall be sending you a pm in a day or two seeking advice if that is ok. I am confident with the hand repair but I seem to remember that the crown needs to be in a certain position when removing it or it will messup the keyless works I also may require help as to where to push or unscrew the movement to remove the crown. :thumbsup:


 It's almost impossible to mess up the keyless works in a 2409 when removing the crown. Crown in fully out position and depress the pusher just enough until the crown can be removed fully.


----------



## Jet Jetski

jsud2002 said:


> What a bummer


 They don't make 'em like they used to ...


----------



## jsud2002

Hands removed and refitted tonight then straight onto the wrist it went









Really liking this watch , the look style and size of it is perfect for , only downside is I only had a nato strap that was 18mm I need to find myself a suitable strap for it then all will be complete


----------



## gibbs

Getting addicted..2 more arrived recently,changed bezel on Komandirskie , then added new straps to both.....I really love Russian watches!

IMG_3031 by kenny burns, on Flickr

IMG_3034 by kenny burns, on Flickr


----------



## gibbs

Nick67+1 said:


> Probably needs a different strap, great watch but they could have smoothed the finish on the lugs just a little. It's a little on the sharp side.
> 
> Had this arrive last week, my first 24 hr watch.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep having to think about what time it is :biggrin:


 That is a sweet-heart, can you tell what the exact model is...I was looking at getting a G.R.U. "Batman" Komandirskie, but this is 24 hour model is so cool!



Garry said:


> There is a UK Ebay seller of these if you don't want to wait for the long China delivery times.
> 
> I only paid about £65 for my "Daytona" above and had it in a couple of days.


 Sorry ; screwed up quote thingie on above post, but Nick I still need details on your cracking 24 hr Vostok!!

Cheers

Kenny


----------



## Nick67+1

gibbs said:


> That is a sweet-heart, can you tell what the exact model is...I was looking at getting a G.R.U. "Batman" Komandirskie, but this is 24 hour model is so cool!
> 
> Sorry ; screwed up quote thingie on above post, but Nick I still need details on your cracking 24 hr Vostok!!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Kenny


 https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/vostok-watch-komandirskie-650547.html

Link above, I went for the replacement Silicone Blue strap option.

Wearing it today by coincidence. Haven't worn if for a couple of weeks so painful to do that Vostok date thing but it's a nice watch. I really do have a thing for Vostok's, they're generally quite affordable which makes it quite easy to build up a collection.



My latest (another Vostok en route somewhere) arrived a couple of weeks ago. Never quite understood the GMT hand (Oh you use the bezel! ) until this arrived.



Waiting on end links arriving (with the Vostok en route) and I'll probably swap the bracelet for a dark leather strap. The bracelet itself doesn't bother me but the clasp isn't that great.


----------



## gibbs

Nick67+1 said:


> https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/vostok-watch-komandirskie-650547.html
> 
> Link above, I went for the replacement Silicone Blue strap option.
> 
> Wearing it today by coincidence. Haven't worn if for a couple of weeks so painful to do that Vostok date thing but it's a nice watch. I really do have a thing for Vostok's, they're generally quite affordable which makes it quite easy to build up a collection.
> 
> 
> 
> My latest (another Vostok en route somewhere) arrived a couple of weeks ago. Never quite understood the GMT hand (Oh you use the bezel! ) until this arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on end links arriving (with the Vostok en route) and I'll probably swap the bracelet for a dark leather strap. The bracelet itself doesn't bother me but the clasp isn't that great.


 Thanks Nick...that`s another hit for my bank balance, but what a super watch you get for the money!

Take care mate, stay safe

Kenny


----------



## Jet Jetski

'ministerial' Vostok Amfibia auto, with fixed strap bars.









Going to get this puppy serviced and pressure tested, and on the hill.

Keeping great time.


----------



## Jet Jetski

With timing averaging +2.5 seconds per day, not sure I want to have it serviced!









The chap I bought it from did say it was serviced, I normally do them anyway, but tempted to believe him ...


----------



## johnbaz

I went back 60 pages and couldmn't find my contributions to this thread, I was on photobucket that far backl anyhow so the pics will have gone when I closed my account with them!

Some more pics..

EDIT- Darn! I wish the insert image and submit thread buttons weren't so close together!! :blush: 










A few more that I bought since I took the above pic..

This one has had a hard life!!










I was taken in by this Chinky fake!, I knew something wasn't right with the small crown that didn't wobble or screw down!!, The case back doesn't have the threaded ring either!!










I'm unsure if this modern Qtz Sturmanskie is actually Russian or not!










A 24 hour watch from Roy..










A Slava that I won on fleabay, The nice Russian lady seller actually phoned me up, Couldn't tell what she was saying as her accent was so heavy!, I have the days written down somewhere in cyrillic converted to English as i've no idea what day it is otherwise!! :laughing2dw:










I got this Rekord Qtz from Roy in one of his clearout days, It was very cheap as the bracelet needed repairing, It's very comfy and the batteries seem to last forever!

Can't post the pic as a circle is going round forever!!, Dunno why but teknolojy hates me! Imgur wouldn't open earlier and now this :sadwalk:

John..


----------



## gibbs

20201124_172935 by kenny burns, on Flickr

20201124_172935 by kenny burns, on Flickr

Dont seem to be able to post pics from Flickr...sorry


----------



## martinzx

Here you go @gibbs :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz

Seeing if I can post pics of the Rekord!!

A Rekord 'Exploding numbers' Qtz that I bought from Roy when he was selling some broken bits very cheap! It's so comfy to wear!

















The bracelet was broken and needed drilling out then a new pin fitting, It's fine now, I thing the watch was less than a tenner, Can't recall for sure though!!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## Fullmetalsunbro

https://ibb.co/J7hCV2d

https://ibb.co/zPDznN1

Here is my watch. I was given it as a gift by a close friend of mine who collects military stuff. I've been looking to find what it is but can't find any pictures of it online. If anyone could give me some insight I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Lampoc

Fullmetalsunbro said:


> https://ibb.co/J7hCV2d
> 
> https://ibb.co/zPDznN1
> 
> Here is my watch. I was given it as a gift by a close friend of mine who collects military stuff. I've been looking to find what it is but can't find any pictures of it online. If anyone could give me some insight I'd appreciate it.


 Unfortunately it's what we call a "fantasy" watch made up from various bits of different watches with an aftermarket dial - probably knocked up in Ukraine at some point.


----------



## WRENCH

Fullmetalsunbro said:


> https://ibb.co/J7hCV2d
> 
> https://ibb.co/zPDznN1
> 
> Here is my watch. I was given it as a gift by a close friend of mine who collects military stuff. I've been looking to find what it is but can't find any pictures of it online. If anyone could give me some insight I'd appreciate it.


 As above, and most likely to have a Russian Molnija pocket watch movement inside it. If you do a search on etsy for "Molnija watch" you will find many with the same dial layout (hours minutes, and second hand) these watches are also known as "Marriage watches" and more honestly as "Franken watches".

You can buy the kits from various sources and build your own. The strap on your example is commonly sold by Ukranian vendors, which is (as already mentioned) where I would suspect the complete watch originated.


----------



## Faze




----------



## jsud2002

Finally I have a Vostok with paddle hands :clap: my first 710 case and I am very impressed . Thanks to @Lampoc


----------



## johnbaz

The last one I bought, Fairly sure i've not added it to the thread already :thumbsup:










John


----------



## jsud2002

This arrived today









With the addition of this beauty my Vostok collection is now complete .... Or should I say my watch box is full


----------



## UnfrozenCaveman

Hi folks, I'm Kristian, new to the forum. Think I need to have been around a while before I post pics, but I *do* have half a dozen nice Russians: a Slava cushion case, a Scuba-dude, a Komandirsky, a Raketa (probably a franken-Raketa) and a Pobeda. I just missed getting a nice Poljot chrono world timer because I chickened out with it in my basket then it sold 

It's the Poljot Chronotgrao 31681 I'm after. Any thoughts on these much obliged.


----------



## Newton Sheep

Here is my pair of Vostoks, a 100819 and a 090661M, lightly modded with changed straps and bezels. Happy days!


----------



## Nick67+1

My latest addition



Found a nice green and white NATO I might swap it onto.


----------



## Welsh Wizard

Ordered this little



WOSTOK- VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE 1965


back in July from eBay for £3.40 had to put a new strap on it but it is a wonderful little watch that I really do like

BEFORE









AFTER









The black strap compliments the black dial better than the brown strap.


----------



## Welsh Wizard

This Vostok Komandirskie is my recent arrival. I thought that I'd ordered a Green dial but I guess there was a communication breakdown somewhere. The Red is growing on me though


----------



## Newton Sheep

Newest acquisition. Ordered from online.vostok.com on 30th Sept, dispatched on Oct 5th, arrived Oct 22nd.

Lovely sunburst blue sandwich dial, which is a great feature. Adds real depth.

Signed crown and buckle, which I wasn't expecting. Nice touch.

Total bargain at under £90 including postage. This one's a keeper.


----------



## Jet Jetski

Chinese Russian from Germany










An automatic version (Cal. ST1940) of the Seagull version (Cal. 1901) of the Poljot version (Cal. 3017) of the Venus Cal. 150/152 column wheel chronograph.


----------



## bowie

still have this one from my 18th birthday i am now near to 63 next jan












Jet Jetski said:


> Chinese Russian from Germany
> 
> 
> 
> An automatic version (Cal. ST1940) of the Seagull version (Cal. 1901) of the Poljot version (Cal. 3017) of the Venus Cal. 150/152 column wheel chronograph.


----------



## Jet Jetski

bowie said:


> still have this one from my 18th birthday i am now near to 63 next jan


 brilliant, mine is a bit more worn ...

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="75.09"]https://scontent.fman4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.6435-9/76644613_159892945081951_3391702834331254784_n.jpg?_nc_cat=101&ccb=1-5&_nc_sid=cdbe9c&_nc_ohc=HPyStlQXUfAAX9isQfx&_nc_ht=scontent.fman4-1.fna&oh=5383479d648a2120695f0906f7ee860f&oe=61A661E3[/IMG]


----------



## Eaglegale

Just got this as part of a vintage watch job lot. Running VERY fast indeed!


----------



## WRENCH

Eaglegale said:


> Just got this as part of a vintage watch job lot. Running VERY fast indeed!


 Possibly magnetized. Check it with a compass. If the needle deflects when you pass it over the watch that could be the problem, or the hairspring could be "coiled".


----------



## Eaglegale

WRENCH said:


> Possibly magnetized. Check it with a compass. If the needle deflects when you pass it over the watch that could be the problem, or the hairspring could be "coiled".












Looks like it's magnetized as you said. Great deduction, thanks.

How does one demagnetize a watch?


----------



## WRENCH

Eaglegale said:


> Looks like it's magnetized as you said. Great deduction, thanks.
> 
> How does one demagnetize a watch?


 




I have an £8 demagnetiser I bought off Amazon and it does the job.

If you hold the compass above the watch and move it side to side, if the watch is magnetised, the needle will deflect as it passes over the watch. Once the watch has been successfully demagnetised, the compass needle shouldn't move. Make sure you are doing this on a non metallic surface, or a bench/table with a metal frame, as that can move the compass needle as well.


----------



## Eaglegale

WRENCH said:


> I have an £8 demagnetiser I bought off Amazon and it does the job.


 That's really useful advice. Thank you.


----------



## JoT

Vostok Amphibia Classic 740016

Now I can track time zones rights across Russia!


----------



## Sgt Pepper

Just arrived Vostok- Komandirskie. Very happy but going to replace the strap with a nice red silicone I think. Any recommendations please:


----------



## Sgt Pepper

I have decided to go with a red Nato strap instead.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B097Z1JVYB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Duncan U.

Looks good, nice bezel, they are good on Nato straps as they are much thinner than Amphibias :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt Pepper

I have never changed a strap before is it difficult to do?


----------



## Duncan U.

No it is very easy. I see the strap comes with the toil you need.

Always remove and place spring bars from the back of the watch, so if you do scratch the lugs it won't be seen when worn on wrist.

Just take the fork end of the tool and push it between the strap and the lug. When you can feel it pressing against the end of the spring bar, wiggle it to get it between the spring bar end and the lug. Once you have done this press the tool into the strap to squash the spring bar and simultaneously push the strap towards you. When the spring bar end is free, the strap will come away.

As you have bought a NATO strap, you can replace both springbars and just thread the strap through.

If this doesn't make much sense, there are quite a few YouTube videos :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt Pepper

Thanks Duncan I think I understand. :huh: :mad0218: :laugh:


----------



## Sgt Pepper

Sorry forgot to post the back of the watch:


----------



## WRENCH

Where the case design allows, I've always changed straps this way,


----------



## Sgt Pepper

Thanks for the video.

Just added the red NATO strap, I think it adds a little pop to the Vostok. What do you think?


----------



## Duncan U.

I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt Pepper

Duncan U. said:


> I like it :thumbsup:


 Thanks Duncan. What is your favourite Vostok, or do you like them all?


----------



## JoT

Sgt Pepper said:


> Thanks for the video.
> 
> Just added the red NATO strap, I think it adds a little pop to the Vostok. What do you think?


 Looks good on red :thumbsup:


----------



## Duncan U.

Sgt Pepper said:


> Thanks Duncan. What is your favourite Vostok, or do you like them all?


 They say no one ever just buys one Vostok, and I think they are right :laugh:

I have five, it would have been six, but I sold my least favourite to keep my wife happy!

My favourite is a 670919 Amphibia, if you look on Meranom you can see the standard polished bezel is quite horrible, so I brushed the top surface of the case, changed the bezel and swapped the crown to a signed one:


----------



## Sgt Pepper

Duncan U. said:


> They say no one ever just buys one Vostok, and I think they are right :laugh:
> 
> I have five, it would have been six, but I sold my least favourite to keep my wife happy!
> 
> My favourite is a 670919 Amphibia, if you look on Meranom you can see the standard polished bezel is quite horrible, so I brushed the top surface of the case, changed the bezel and swapped the crown to a signed one:


 Looks fantastic.


----------



## Carlosssss

Any recommendation for USSR Editions?


----------



## Duncan U.

Carlosssss said:


> Any recommendation for USSR Editions?


 Buy the seller. There are loads of fake dials on eBay with CCCP, and even more watches cobbled together with old parts claiming to be original. It is a real minefield. The modern classic Amphibias and Komandirskies are almost the same as the originals (zero development!) and cheaper than a good Soviet original, so the sensible thing is to just buy new Vostoks (after this bloody war :thumbdown: ) . If you have to have a Soviet made original, try to buy from a respected seller or collector and expect to pay more than new.


----------



## ckhatton

My Wostok, 18 Jewels. No idea of any further information on it - anyone know?


----------



## Duncan U.

ckhatton said:


> My Wostok, 18 Jewels. No idea of any further information on it - anyone know?


 That looks very nice and in very good condition :thumbsup:

I am no expert on older Vostoks, but I believe they used Wostok for export watches.


----------



## Welsh Wizard

I own a 1965 Wostok Kommandskie. I was told the that

Wostok watches were made by Vostok and the name Wostok is the East German name for these watches. They are also known as Bostok.

Hope that helps


----------



## WRENCH

Duncan U. said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> Welsh Wizard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wostok watches were made by Vostok and the name Wostok is the East German name for these watches. They are also known as Bostok
> 
> 
> 
> am no expert on older Vostoks, but I believe they used Wostok for export watches.
Click to expand...

 There are various non conclusive tales as to the difference in names on the dial. Perhaps someone with the expertise (and memory) will come along.


----------



## Duncan U.

The story I have heard is that the Russian name is spelled Boctok, but pronounced vostok. The theory is that Germans pronounce W as V so when a German reads Wostok it sounds correct. I am sure a more knowledgeable person will be along soon


----------



## WRENCH

Duncan U. said:


> The story I have heard is that the Russian name is spelled Boctok, but pronounced vostok


 That's an easy one.



Russian Character

English Equivalent



*В в*

*V v*
 


----------



## Duncan U.

WRENCH said:


> That's an easy one.
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Character
> 
> English Equivalent
> 
> 
> 
> *В в*
> 
> *V v*
>  


 Well, yes, I was stating the obvious, but I felt the second sentence might not make sense to someone who didn't already know this.


----------



## WRENCH

Duncan U. said:


> Well, yes, I was stating the obvious, but I felt the second sentence might not make sense to someone who didn't already know this.


 If you have a look on WUS there are various lengthy discussions on this subject.

"Boctok watches were commonly marked Wostok when sold in Poland. I assume this was the case in other Eastern Bloc countries that did not use the Cyrillic/Russian alphabet.

"Basically Wostok is the proper spelling in the Latin alphabet while Boctok is written in Cyrillic. Both are pronounced Vostok. At least that's what I understand given my limited grasp of Polish and Russian."

This sort of thing, then someone will come along with a different opinion. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Lampoc

ckhatton said:


> My Wostok, 18 Jewels. No idea of any further information on it - anyone know?


 "Wostok" was used on export models. Yours is from the late 60s/early 70s and has a 2209 Vostok movement inside. The chrome plated version of your watch is here in the 1970 Vostok catalogue:


----------



## ckhatton

Excellent info all! Thank you! :notworthy:

@Lampoc Is there somewhere that catalogue is viewable? Seems "2209" is the type of watch movement used.


----------



## Lampoc

ckhatton said:


> Excellent info all! Thank you! :notworthy:
> 
> @Lampoc Is there somewhere that catalogue is viewable? Seems "2209" is the type of watch movement used.


 All the available Vostok catalogues are downloadable from the files section of the "Vostok Watches" FB group. Yes, 2209 is the movement calibre.


----------



## Duncan U.

Lampoc said:


> All the available Vostok catalogues are downloadable from the files section of the "Vostok Watches" FB group. Yes, 2209 is the movement calibre.


 @ckhatton it's worth joining the Facebook group, they're a friendly bunch :thumbsup:


----------



## AP3

I just recently acquired a pocket watch with a brand I can't even read. It works well, I'm surprised I got it cheap. I do own a couple of Boctok's that I purchased before the Ukraine invasion.


----------



## Lampoc

AP3 said:


> I just recently acquired a pocket watch with a brand I can't even read. It works well, I'm surprised I got it cheap. I do own a couple of Boctok's that I purchased before the Ukraine invasion.


 Molnija were the main pocket watch makers in the USSR. Post up a pic and I'm positive that someone will identify it.


----------



## ckhatton

ckhatton said:


> My Wostok, 18 Jewels. No idea of any further information on it - anyone know?


 I have just taken it all apart and cleaned it up  I can't believe it is 50 years old! I think the frame/mount is from a different watch as the catalogue show a thinner frame, and you can see the watch face has a marking (now cleaned) around the edge - maybe the glass cracked once upon a time, and a similar Wostok part was used from the same family of the 2209 movement.


----------



## Duncan U.

Beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH

Nice job. :notworthy:


----------



## JoT

Wostok is the German transliteration of the Russian Cyrillic Восток and was used for sales in Latin alphabet countries. I guess they used the German W (pronounced V) rather than V (pronounced F) as most were probably destined for East Germany


----------



## tbyul

Really nice job, dial numbers remind me some Helbros dials


----------



## ckhatton

JoT said:


> Wostok is the German transliteration of the Russian Cyrillic Восток and was used for sales in Latin alphabet countries. I guess they used the German W (pronounced V) rather than V (pronounced F) as most were probably destined for East Germany


 Ar of course! That makes sense - it probably was first bought in Germany. It'll be a dream if I found out which vendors they used.

I noticed "3958912+" is scratched into the inside backplate, above the four number stamp in one of my photos. I wonder what the numbers referred to.


----------



## Brand New Day

This arrived today and it's even lovelier than it looked on eBay. It's my first Russian watch that isn't branded Seconda.


----------



## Brand New Day

It's very basic and very pretty. 

I have to find a fun-coloured strap for this.


----------

